# Six From Gate Pass - Chapter 3: Shelter From The Storm



## Gregor (May 12, 2011)

Chapter 3: Shelter From The Storm

You leave Innenotdar forest behind and step back into the cold mountain air.  However, Indomitability’s boon seems to keep you comfortable in the chill without the need for your cold weather gear or even blankets at night.  Diashan is able to take care of himself, casting a minor spell each morning to similarly protect himself from the elements.  After a few days of walking, you descend out of the mountains and into foothills and valleys where the temperature rises and you can see that spring is on its way in these lands.  The days go by easily and hunting is surprisingly well.  Diashan occasionally bags some small game animals to supplement the meals and assists in preparing shelter each night.  You all relax now that the trouble in the woods is behind you and pass the time chatting, telling stories and bringing your new party member up to speed on the events that have transpired over the past 40 years.  

You follow the Old Elf Road through a narrow rocky valley between the Hettkomn and Tunda mountain ranges.  The road has not been travelled on, let alone maintained, for quite some time so it takes you a few more days to hike around fallen boulders and mountain pines, pits due to erosion and mile after mile of scree.  Eventually you exit the valley, still following the road and judging by stone markers along the way, you cross the border into the Kingdom of Dassen.  Torrent checks her map and pushes you on along your current destination.  Slowly the land slopes down into gentle sloping hills and fields, with dense forests in the distance.  A glacial waterfall spills down behind you and flows as a wide river parallel to the highway.  Torrent marks it as Churnett River and smiles as she notes that a town should be coming up.   

After another day or so of hiking alongside the river, you spot a small town directly ahead of you on your path.  Stone and wood buildings clutter the main road and chimney smoke scents the breeze with the smells of food, charcoal and hot metal.  An arched stone bridge spans the river, connecting with another road and farms line the countryside.  A few slowly turning mill wheels churn in the current of the river and grain silos stand in packed clusters.  Perched atop a hill, adjacent to the town is a squat stone tower-keep riddled with arrow-slits.  Banners, detailing heraldry of a frosty mountain, blow in the wind from its parapets.  As you approach, a few bored-looking human guards rouse from seated positions and look at you curiously. 

_“Hail and welcome to East Watch”_ one cries out hesitantly, _“In the name of Lady Timor of the Kingdom of Dassen, we respectfully ask that you approach and be named before entering this town.”_


----------



## digimattic (May 12, 2011)

Arnir smiles as they approach the small town. Though he had been casting prestidigitation on himself religiously in order to keep clean, the thought of a proper bath administered by a proper woman warms the cockles of his heart. As the human guardsman calls out to them, he tries to think of any information he knows about this town, especially whether they will be friendly to elves...and where the nearest brothel is. For the time being he keeps his mouth shut, waiting for the others to identify themselves.


----------



## Adjuntive (May 12, 2011)

Alric brings himself forward his hands out in greeting. Though his voice is somewhat more friendly than usual, his face still has it's characteristic stony visage.

_"Hail! I am called Alric Greyblade. We seek to pass through your town and refuge within it from the elements. Could you tell us if and where a tavern could be found that we could find ourselves some drink and company?"_


----------



## Gregor (May 13, 2011)

[sblock="for Arnir"]Arnir, you don't know anything about this town, and judging by its size it probably failed to be recorded in any interesting tome about Dassen.  You do know that the Kingdom is a grouping of feudal states that are each ruled by a certain Lord or Lady and bend the knee to King Steppengard.  Dassen is predominantly made up of humans and dwarves, but the states of Timor, Rego and Namin have higher elven populations due to their proximity to Shahalesti (which is on the other side of the Tunda mountains).  Dassen is not hostile to elves.[/sblock]

The guard writes down Alric's, and everyone else's name on a ledger which appears to be blank and slightly yellowed with age.  He eyes the party suspiciously as he does so, but apologizes for his rudeness and then says: _"mean no offense friends, I don't mean to stare.  Its just that nobody has come down this road in the twenty years I've been a soldier stationed here in East Watch ... the elven woods a few days up the road have been cursed with unending flames for decades!  Anyway, you can find lodging in the town's only inn and tavern, the Sword and Plow which is just down the main road.  Wait.  You didn't come from that forest did you?"_


----------



## Bannock (May 13, 2011)

Bannock puffs up proudly.

"Came from it we did! And put the fire out we did too! There's not much that'll stop this motley band I say", he boasts, coming up between Arnir and Alric as he does so and draping his arms on their shoulders.

"I wasn't sure about these folk when I first laid eyes on 'em, but a stout-hearted lot they've turned out to be! I mean, the elves can be a little weasely sometimes, if you know what I mean.", he says, squeezing Arnir. "It sure is good to see some more humans for once! There's Alric here, not to forget. He's alright I s'pose. Do him good to crack his face with a smile some days, but anyway, hey, we've all managed to come out of some good scrapes together! Hey, when you're off duty you should come have a drink with us. Man alive, do we have some stories!"


----------



## Gregor (May 13, 2011)

_"You put it...out? The forest? The cursed unending flames?  Uh...well...I don't know what to say about that good sir.  I'll need to run your names up to the keep so the Baron is aware, but I won't keep you any longer.  Be sure to keep the peace though ... this is a peaceful town.  Oh and I may take you up on that drink!"_ 

As you walk past the guard and into the town you can vaguely here him speaking to his buddies: "They came from the forest and they say the put the bloody thing out!  Yes Jenkins the Innenotdar wood by Helm's ever watching eye!  Don't stand there slack jawed, run these names up to the keep and ..."

The voices fade as you walk deeper into the town.  You figure that no more than a few hundred souls call this place home, but you wager that the outlying farms probably house a few hundred more families.  The roads are muddy with the spring thaws and you dodge villagers that go about their business: herding sheep or pigs, hauling sacks of grain from the silos to the mills or hammering metal in a few of the forges.  You find the inn without trouble and given that the sun is about to slip beyond the mountains, there are a number of patrons already enjoying an ale after a hard day.  The inn has been built from stone and mortar with an all wooden second floor and a few horses are tethered along the side of the building.  

"The Sword and Plow eh?" says Torrent, "well I've definitely seen worse places.  Lets grab a few rooms, a hot meal and most importantly ... a keg of ale.  Tonight's on me."


----------



## The Bashar (May 13, 2011)

Gregor said:


> "The Sword and Plow eh?" says Torrent, "well I've definitely seen worse places.  Lets grab a few rooms, a hot meal and most importantly ... a keg of ale.  Tonight's on me."




"I can get behind that! It's been too long since I've had ale! Oh Moradin, I can only hope they have some roast lamb as well!  Thank you kindly Torrent!"


----------



## fromage67 (May 13, 2011)

Lars settles at a table inside the inn and lets out a long, loud sigh of satisfaction. He removes his boots and lays his feet on a nearby chair. He calls over the innkeeper and calls for a large tray of his best liquors, wines and spirits. "And a warm meal, a roast fowl! And potatoes and greens and thick gravy. But first, get me a bath. And I need new clothes." Lars hands the innkeeper a piece of gold and adds, "For me and my friends, we want good service."


----------



## Bannock (May 13, 2011)

Bannock is exhausted, but in high spirits. He takes a room on the upper floor of the inn and sets his heavy pack, containing what are probably all his worldly possessions at this point, at the foot of the bed. His glaive and three javelins he sets leaning against the corner of the room. He wants to remove his heavy armour but checks himself. The party has seen mortal combat with such frequency on this voyage that he no longer feels comfortable unprotected, especially in new territory. He looks over the glaive captured from his vanquished foe from below. He cherishes it - his first trophy. He can't bring himself to leave it in the room for someone to steal.

He walks down the stairs, black glaive slung over his shoulder. He spots Lars sitting at a table and joins him, leaning his new weapon on the nearest wall where he can keep an eye on it. Greedily, Bannock takes three drinks at random from the tray ordered by Lars and begins to consume one after another. He surveys the room for persons or items of interest, with an eye in particular for any of the gentler sex.


----------



## Adjuntive (May 13, 2011)

Alric walks into the inn in much the same fashion as Lars has. Quickly he obtains his room key with a full gold piece tip to the tavernmaster, orders a hot bath and his clothing laundered. Afterwards, once feeling much refreshed he joins his comrades downstairs and you find him clean shaven and his hair freshly oiled back. He orders the whole bottle of the innkeeper's finest bottle of spirit and you quickly find he delights in pouring the spirit in the cups of his comrades.

Once Greyblade has become flushed enough by alcohol, he orders whatever roast meat the innkeeper has and digs in voraciously. Once his hunger is quenched, he engages Kirio in discussions of old poetry (even though his mastery of it is laughable, even if he weren't drunk). Alric also keeps an eye out for the tavern wenches, and in his state, he's not too picky.

To many of your this behaviour seems contrary to Alric's typical manner. But you just chalk it up to him drinking too much.


----------



## Gregor (May 13, 2011)

The innkeeper, heavyset older man with a trim grey beard tries to keep up with your flurry of requests.  He goes by the name of Klaus Vanderson and occasionally check in on your well being.  He is a friendly man and obviously cares about his establishment, which after an hour or two begins to fill up.

The Sword and Plow tap room is rather large, with room to seat at least 75 patrons at once.  Two large hearths keep the place warm and dry and oil lanterns hang from nails in wooden pillars to provide extra light.  Wooden stairs lead up to the rooms where Torrent has rented you two rooms with enough beds for everyone.  There is a small raised dais in the centre of the room, presumably for performers, but the spot looks dusty and unused.  

To your requests he brings out what is available for food and drink, apologizing for not having 'fine wine' or 'roast fowl' on account that this is a small farming community and not the trade hub it used to be.  However, the two gold coins pressed into his hands, perhaps the equivalent of a month's income, drive him forward to please you.  He blusters around ensuring his most attractive serving girls work your table and you can hear him hollering in the kitchen for this and that.  Torrent pays everything in advance and old Vanderson's smile reaches new extremes as the gold glimmers in his eyes.

Your table is cluttered by a full keg of Dwarven ale, a smaller cask of local cider and a few bottles of aged malt.  Massive slabs of roasted mutton rubbed with herbs and salt are delivered, along with freshly baked dark bread and hard sheep's milk cheeses.  After two weeks of trail rations and water, this seems a feast and you hardly hear the innkeeper telling you that baths and soap will be brought to your room before you turn in.  To Lars he mentions that the general store in town can set him up with fresh new clothes. 

The inn is eventually packed tight, with even the standing spaces being filled by farmers and labourers seeking a cold drink and hot bite.  You are obviously the centre of attention and many stare at the scene you've created.  Serving girls sit on your laps, to which Torrent rolls her eyes, and you holler and laugh as pint after pint is thrown back in pleasant relaxation.  Pipe and hearth smoke hovers along the ceiling and the hum of the tavern fills your ears.  You notice that many of the patrons are soldiers and a few of the Dwarven ones have begun playing a game of axe throwing at a large wooden target at the back of the room.


----------



## digimattic (May 13, 2011)

Bannock said:


> ...coming up between Arnir and Alric as he does so and draping his arms on their shoulders.
> 
> "I wasn't sure about these folk when I first laid eyes on 'em, but a stout-hearted lot they've turned out to be! I mean, the elves can be a little weasely sometimes, if you know what I mean.", he says, squeezing Arnir.





Arnir allows himself to crack a faint smile as he is jostled by the thickset warrior. Though he is not so eager to draw attention to himself as Bannock, he is visibly pleased to be out of the forest and in to a town full of living people. He puts his own arm over Bannock's shoulder, holding his bow with his free hand and allows the younger human to speak uninterrupted.

Walking towards the inn, he tingles with anticipation of a well earned night of relaxation. Finding his room, he drops his pack and cloak, but takes his bow, the ivory necklace, his gold, the party's gold, the platinum necklace and the rubies with him. All of those would be a tempting target for a thief, and he has no desire to see the spoils go to waste.

Sitting at the table for supper, Arnir pours himself a large glass of cider and begins to help himself to the mutton, bread and cheese. closing his eyes, with a smile on his face, he savours every single morsel, eating slowly- a bit of this, then a bit of that, followed by a swig of cider.

As he pushes away his plate, his eyes light up as a dark haired serving girl lands in his lap "Well hello..." he says with a broad smile


----------



## Adjuntive (May 13, 2011)

Seeing the contest across the room, Alric nudges Bannock with his elbow and then seems to catch himself from having tipped himself in the opposite direction. He then says in slurred tones motioning to the contest of axe throwing, _"Shall we show 'em how it's done?"_


----------



## fromage67 (May 13, 2011)

Lars drinks several glasses of cider and eats as much mutton and bread as he can stuff himself with.

He then sets his sights on female companionship and bypasses Torrent's arrangements and attempts to secure a private room for himself.

When his bath his ready he excuses himself, luring a serving girl with him with a gold piece.


----------



## Bannock (May 13, 2011)

"...but it was just a wee flesh wound, so then, I step right up to his face and grab him by his snakish beard and say 'You'll have to do better than that you ugly goat!' So he...", Bannock is saying to the pretty redhead in his lap as he is interrupted by Alric's poke. Never one to turn down a challenge, he looks at Alric, and then back at the girl, and says, "I'll be right back darlin', this will only take a minute!"

He rises and pats Alric on the shoulder. "Ok then, let's see how you throw when you've got this much drink in you! Haha!"

He walks over with Alric to the axe-throwing game and greets the dwarves.

"What stakes are you fellows playing for? Mind if we join in?"


----------



## digimattic (May 13, 2011)

Arnir whispers in the serving girl's ear with a smile "This should be good..." and he pivots in his chair with the girl still on his lap. As he does so, he lets his hands fall to her hips, and he is certain that he can see Torrent's disapproving gaze out of the corner of his eye. 

As he waits for the competition to begin, he creates a crude rose out of nothing using a simple prestidigitation spell and presents it to the nubile young waitress.


----------



## Gregor (May 13, 2011)

Lars leads a pretty human maid up the stairs and a few boys from the kitchen follow up with hot buckets of water for his tub.

******

The three Dwarves pause from their game and look up at the two humans who have come to join the game.  One of them wipes foam from his beard and says: "We be playin' a round er two of Axe-er-a-Dram!  Tis an ancient game cobbled t'gether by me granda.  Twas a grand way to pass tha time b'twixt slayin' Orcs at the siege of Koldaroon!  I'll buy tha malt, but tha loser buys tha winner a keg o' the fine Dwarven stuff yer sipping like dandies back at yer table."

He steps up and lobs an axe at the target.  Despite his casual toss, it lodges itself firmly in the target.  He turns back after removing the axe and hands it to Alric and Bannock. 

"Name be Brondwyn of tha Nickel Hold by tha by!  Who ye be and where do ye hail from?  I ne'er toss er drink wit strangers."

        *GM:*  Axe-or-a-Dram is a game where you throw axes at a target to score points.  The target consists of three concentric rings and players have to throw axes at the various rings to score points.  Each ring is worth a different value and the first player to 15 wins the game.  The outer ring is the largest and easiest to hit and is worth 1 point.  The middle ring is a bit harder to hit, but is worth 3 points.  The inner ring, or bullseye, is the most difficult to hit but is worth 5 points.  Each player alternates shooting until one is declared the winner.  Each time a player misses he is required to shoot back a dram of malt.  

To throw an axe, you make a ranged attack vs. the target.  Meeting or beating AC 10 strikes the outer ring, AC 12 the middle ring and AC 17 the bullseye).  After *3 misses* (and therefore 3 shots) the player must make a Fort save vs. 15 or be intoxicated (-2 to each ranged attack and -2 to each subsequent Fort save which is made after another 3 misses, and so on).     

******

Back at the table, Arnir enjoys the company of a gorgeous young half-elven wench and Torrent laments the lack of shirtless handsome men to sit on _her_ lap.  Diashan mostly keeps to himself, sipping from cider and scanning the room.  Arnir feels a slight tug on the sleeve of his shirt and sees Diashan looking straight at him quietly speaking a few words in elven.

[sblock="if you speak elven"]"Couple of guards near the bar are pretty deep in the drink and seem to be giving us a stare down.  Think you're with someone's girl?"[/sblock]


----------



## The Bashar (May 13, 2011)

Hrimr plops himself down at the table and is absolutely delighted to see the large keg of Dwarven Ale. He begins to feast on the delicious food and throw back the ale as it were water. He gets up on his feet and smiles at everyone at the table, bar maids and all.

"Cheers comrades! Let us drink and be merry!"

He slams back the drink and sits back down to continue his feast.


----------



## Adjuntive (May 13, 2011)

Alric smiles his best slightly--faced smile and extends his hand in greetings to Brondwyn, "Well met Brondwyn. I am Alric and this large stout friend of mine is Bannock. We hail from Gate's Pass in the mountains between Ragesia and Shahalesti and I don't consider anyone a friend until I've had a drink with him!" And with the last he holds out his cup to the dwarf in toast and takes a long haul.

Alric then slams his empty cup down on to a table and accepts the axe from Brondwyn. The axe is not his favored weapon, but he hefts it in his hand a couple of times to get a sense of the balance. He then closes one eye trying to line up the haft of the axe with the bulls-eye and then hurls with as much accuracy as he can muster.









*OOC:*


omg of all the luck. at least this isn't life and death.


----------



## Gregor (May 13, 2011)

Alric's axe strikes the target handle-first and then lands on the floor with a clang.  Brondwyn chuckles as he picks up the axe and heads back to make his throw.  "Twas a fine first shot fer a noodle arm'd youngin like yerself.  Let ol' Brondwyn show ya how she's done back in the Nickel Hold!"  The dwarf lines up a throw and lets the axe loose with a firm overhand toss.  It strikes the outer ring for one point.

Looking over at Alric he says: "Not me finest I'd wager.  But I ne'er play well without a few drams in me belly!  So Gate Pass ye say.  Pardon fer askin', but how did ya manage the freezin' winter in tha mountains and the murdr'us ogres and giants that live there?  I be assumin' that be the way ye came given that the ol' elven woods've been ablaze since afore ye was on yer ma's teet!"

He nods his head at Bannock.  "Yer up big lad!"

        *GM:*  Fort saves after every *THREE* misses/shots of malt.


----------



## The Bashar (May 13, 2011)

Hrimr fills up his mug with more ale and walks over to where Alric and Bannock are tossing axes.  He greats the Dwarves in Dwarven and settles on a stool to watch Bannock's toss.


----------



## Bannock (May 13, 2011)

Bannock shakes Brondwyn's hand and grins warmly as he accepts the axe, and hearing the dwarf speak, instinctually drops into one of rougher dialects of Gate Pass.

"Oy Brondwyn. Me name's Bannock Voss, as spoke 'ere Alric. We none did come through the high passes. Paced through the blazin' forest like you say, 'cept it nary burns more. Us lot put settled the flames and come through easy. There's a whole tale apart though! Now here, I admit, accuracy's never been me strongest leg, but game I am!"


Bannock then turns to the bullseye and lets the axe fly, hoping to at least hit the outer ring.

Missing, he takes a shot of malt, but seems unfazed.

"Ah, couldn't hit a barn, but liquor I can take!"









*OOC:*


Second roll is fort save


----------



## Adjuntive (May 14, 2011)

Alric rolls his shoulders, trying to shack off the drink a bit. All he really succeeds in is making his head spin slightly. Regardless, he hefts the throwing axe again.

"Guess it's my turn. Mm, I can task that keg of ale now!"

And launches the axe at the bulls-eye.


----------



## digimattic (May 14, 2011)

Arnir furrows his brow as Diashan speaks and then sneers in genuine contempt
[sblock="in elvish"]"I very well may be, but I didn't ask her to sit in my lap and looking at that lot, I certainly don't blame her for doing so. Don't worry Cousin, a few town guards are not going to spoil my evening."[/sblock]


He wraps one arm loosely around his companion's slim waist and keeps a grip on his bow with the other and switches to common "Isn't that right, my sweet?"


----------



## Gregor (May 14, 2011)

A few of the people in the small crowd that have gathered to watch the game give a bit of a cheer when Alric's axe strikes the mark.

"I canna lie, twas a fine shot!" says Brondwyn as he lines up his own toss.  After the axe hits the middle ring, he says with a grin: "But as me da always sez 'don't be countin' yer goblins till they heads be on poles!'"

******

The innkeep looks a bit nervous when he sees the drunken guards stumble over to the table where Diashan, Torrent, Kirio and Arnir.  There are five guards in all, but four seem to be following behind an oily haired and mustached fellow with a red nose and a sweaty brow.  When they arrive, the lead guard speaks: "Oy!  Who are you to be comin' in to our bar ... drinkin' up all the good stuff and layin' a hand on me best girl!?"


----------



## digimattic (May 15, 2011)

Arnir looks up from the ample bosom of the bar maid, entranced by its rising and falling as she talks, breathes and laughs. The placid expression on his face quickly sours as he sees who is addressing him.

"I would have thought that news would have traveled quickly in such a small town. No matter. Let me ask you something, _guardsman_.." he says with obvious contempt 

"...in an average month, what might you be called to deal with? A tavern brawl? The theft of someone's goat? Perhaps even the rare murder? Strong stuff I'm sure. This month my companions and I have escaped a city under siege by the army of Ragesia, slaughtered an entire band of bounty hunters, destroyed a Ragesian Inquisitor and his undead soldiers and sent a hell hound, a hell-spawned devil and his minions back to their plane. To answer your question, _ I am your better_. Now answer me this: who are you to speak of this lovely creature as if she was your possession? 'Best Girl'..." Snorts Arnir "...as though she were one of your wretched  stained, moth addled shirts. Be gone with you, before I instruct you in the ways of the arcane in a manner from which you will not survive."

Having said that, Arnir, with a grip still on his bow makes a strange gesture and mutters a few obscure words. As he does, the bar seems to fill to the brim with a horde of unseen people, swirling around the group of guards, some whispering softly, some yelling:

"_leave..._"
"*Run you fools!*"
"LEAVE NOW!"
"run...run...just run"
"why are you here? leave!"









*OOC:*


Arnir has cast ghost sound- there are 16 distinct voices.


----------



## Bannock (May 15, 2011)

While the unfriendly encounter between Arnir and the guardsman begins to unfold, Bannock is focused on his next axe throw, which goes poorly.

Shaking his head, he takes another shot of dram.


----------



## Adjuntive (May 15, 2011)

Alric pats Bannock on the shoulder. "Luck is not with you today is it?" Though he says this smiling, relishing the thought of Bannock stone drunk on the floor.

Alric retrieves the axe and attempts another shot. And is pleased to see it hit the middle ring.

"I do not doubt your mastery friend Brondwyn," taking on a wolfish smile, "but but I'm quick on the uptake with sharp things."


----------



## Gregor (May 15, 2011)

Feeling a bit pressured, Brondwyn holds his tongue and concentrates on hitting the target with the next axe.  He whips the axe out of his hand and it smacks the centre of the bullseye with a hard crack.  His Dwarven buddies cheer and empty their tankards and a couple soldiers in the back call out: _"Fine shot Brondwyn!  Show the outsider how its done in East Watch!"_

As Alric's grin melts away, Brondwyn cracks a small smirk to fill the void.  "Leadin' by one I is.  Ye fellas have it in ya to keep goin'?  If not I'll kindly take tha keg ye owe me now." 

******

At the table, the lead guard steps back a bit and puts his hand on the hilt of his sword when Arnir makes strange gestures and utters odd words.  "Oy!" he yelps, "what are ye a wizard or sumfin?"  He looks around in mild terror at the strange sounds before blinking a few times and shaking his head to clear the noise.  His friends look more frightened than annoyed and step back a bit, leaving the lead guard alone near the table.  "Nice little trick Elf, but it'll take a bit more n' scary noises to scare Sargaent Smythe." he says pointing to his chest with his thumb.  "I uh ...  let ye off this time as ye must be friends with the Baron's mage and I ain't gonna bite the lordling's hand that feeds me.  No sir.  Not fer a stinkin mageling and a worn out whore.  Ye can keep her!"  He laughs and stumbles back to the bar.

Eager to slay the awkwardness in the tavern, the innkeeper calls out: "How about a song?!" He then launches into a terribly tone deaf version of a country ditty which is quickly cut off by a call from somewhere in the crowd: _"Put a cork in 'er Vanderson!  Nobody comin' to yer pub to hear a goat bein' slaughtered!"_  Laughter erupts through the tap room and the visibly flushed innkeep ceases his song and returns to pouring drinks.


----------



## digimattic (May 16, 2011)

Arnir's cheeks flush red. Though he has not been drinking as heavily as the others, he still has a several tankards of cider in him and his pride gets the better of them. Rising slowly to let the girl off his lap, he rises, bow in hand, straight as a rod hoping to look larger than his 6' frame would suggest: "Stinking mageling? Worn out whore? You wretched, flea bitten, puss filled sack of . You apologize this instant or I will _end_ you, is that clear?"









*OOC:*


Arnir is pretty set on this course- unless someone else intervenes, or the guard apologizes, we're on initiative.


----------



## Gregor (May 16, 2011)

The bar goes quiet as the challenge is issued.  Sargeant Smythe turns from his spot at the bar, clearly not fazed by the threat and says: "Listen ere Elf.  I may be drunker than a sailor in port but even I ain't dumb enough to call out a soldier in a room full o' soldiers.  You draw a weapon in ere and you n' yer friends are lookin' at a long night on the cold stones of the Keep's dungeons."

About 25 soldiers stand up from their various tables and put hands on the hilts of their weapons.  Towards the back of the room, Brondwyn throws down an axe in frustration and cries out: "Smythe! If ya wanna bloody up yer knuckles with this ere traveller, then yer takin' it outside.  By Moradin's hammer yer spoilin' my fine game!"


----------



## digimattic (May 16, 2011)

Arnir looks around the room with narrowed eyes "Is one little Elf _mageling_ enough to scare you, Sergeant? Perhaps you're smarter than I thought." Arnir glances over at Bannock to get his read on the situation, and shifts his weight from one foot to the other.


----------



## Bannock (May 16, 2011)

Bannock is squinting at the bullseye about to make his next throw in the game of Axe-or-a-dram when he notices he can hear the whistle in his nose as he breathes, which strikes him as a bit odd. Then he hears Sargeant Smythe's words, so he turns around. He sees that half the bar is standing with their hands on their swords, and they're all giving a dirty look to one poor lanky sod holding a bow.

He gives Alric a punch and says, "Whoa ho! Looks like a fight's brewin'! I wouldn't want to be that bloke."

It takes him another moment or two, in the obscured firelight of the bar, to realize that the lone figure standing in opposition to everyone else is in fact Arnir.

"Oh. Great."

Despite losing, he was enjoying his little game with the dwarves. He sees Arnir's look, and while he's typically inclined to let two men fight it out, it's not typical that the result determines whether or not he gets to spend the night in a dungeon, and he doesn't fancy Arnir's chances.

He grabs a shot of dram and walks over beside the Sargeant.

"Elves, right? Always full of fancy talk and thinkin' they's superior and such! Listen Sargeant, this one I know. I've had to drag him all the way from Gate Pass and lemme tell you more than once I came about as close as you are now to cavin' his fast-talking head in. Don't know how I lasted. But I did last, and this is me and me friends' first night in with a warm roof over our 'eads in weeks. I can't say I want to have to end such celebratory occasion on the floor of the basement in your master's keep. I'd be much obliged to you and your men, skillful guardsmen all no doubt, if you'd let this slide, chalk it up to the elf being a little addled from the road, and let us handle him. You boys should be free to get drunk and go home with some fair lasses. No point in ruining the evening having to drag a bunch of tired travelers to jail. How about it? Have a drink on me."

As he finishes he places the shot of dram in the drunken Sargeant's hand and closes the man's fingers around the cup for him.


----------



## Adjuntive (May 16, 2011)

After being nearly bowled over and recovering from Bannocks friendly jab, Alric looks around to come to grips with what's going on in the tavern. Following suit with Bannock to diffuse the situation, Alric strides over to Arnir with a grim look on his face.

"Arnir, this sodding idiot is not worth your ire. I know I'm not one to talk, that if I were in your position I would be ready to pull my sword and defend my pride. But he's backed down and you have the choice of going to the town's jail, possibly the gallows if things really go wrong, or spend the rest of the evening with a charming lass." He hands Arnir's wench a gold piece and says, "Be a good lass and get my friend here another drink." Turning back to Arnir, "Relax, enjoy yourself. And know if you start something that wasn't coming, the only support you'll get from me is picking up your bloody carcass from the gutter once they're finished with you."


----------



## Gregor (May 16, 2011)

Smythe looks the very large Bannock up and down, blinking slightly through his drunken vision.  He lets out sigh and takes the offered dram.  After throwing it back, he smacks the empty cup down on the table and mutters: "Soddin' adventurers..."  He and his cronies then stumble out of the tavern and into the cool night air.

The other soldiers all seem to relax and go back to their drinks and company.  The hum of social enjoyment returns and Brondwyn hollers from the back of the tavern: "Oy! Dis' ere game ain't over till ya reach fit-teen!" 

        *GM:*  For simplicity, I'm assuming Alric's comment takes place after the Sargaent leaves the bar.


----------



## Adjuntive (May 16, 2011)

Thinking his duty done in helping to diffuse the situation and giving Arnir a much harder pat on the back than necessary, Alric eagerly wanders back over to the game of Axe or Dram.

Win or lose, Alric is enjoying the distraction and friendly competition and he exemplifies this with a friendly pat on Brondwyn and Bannock's back.

"I believe it's your shot Bannock."


----------



## funkmamagoat (May 16, 2011)

Kirio has been steadily drinking and eating, focusing mainly on determinately ignoring his companions as they throw axes, talk poetry, wench around, and almost get thrown into a keep dungeon because of Arnir's pride... He does snicker a bit at the last though. 

He particularly enjoys the dwarven ale, savoring every sip, letting it sit a moment on his tongue, inhaling deeply and enjoying its complexity... if he's not mistaken, three different types of hops, two different malted barleys (one deeply roasted, the other quite light), and maybe just a hint of caramel for the obvious extra kick... 

 There are times when I love dwarves, beautiful little crazy bastards... 

After satiating himself, he sits back, hums his cape into a brightest emerald green he can conjure, winks over at Bannock, brings out his flute and begins to play...

OOC: Kirio is playing inspire courage for Bannock and Alric, +1 on their attack rolls against the bulls-eye


----------



## digimattic (May 16, 2011)

Arnir glares at Bannock spitefully, not really caring that he has been saved a night in the keep. Instead he feels twice humiliated and betrayed. Nodding curtly to the remaining members of his party, he inquires about a private room from the innkeeper and casts a glance behind him to see if the girl has inclination to follow.


----------



## Bannock (May 16, 2011)

Bannock returns Arnir's stare but shrugs his shoulders and puts on an expression as if to say 'What was I supposed to do?' He's not surprised Arnir's angry. After all, he just needs some time to cool off and realize that he was about to deny himself the pleasurable company of his new lady, or any ladies, for many more nights. He returns to his game.

"Now where were we lads? Hiho! Three points for Bannock!"


----------



## fromage67 (May 16, 2011)

In his room upstairs, Lars holds his hand up a moment, "Hold." He listens carefully, feeling a sense of foreboding at the sudden silence downstairs. Starting to worry, even through the pleasant haze of a cider intoxication, he thinks about getting out of the bath. Suddenly, the sound of conversation, laughter and bad singing resumes in the common room. Lars relaxes and lowers his hand with a plop in the warm sudsy water. "Never mind, carry on."


----------



## The Bashar (May 16, 2011)

Hrimr downs another tankard of the fine Dwarven Ale.  He's glad nothing happened with Arnir and the guards, he'd hate to have a fight that would spoil the evening.

Hrimr heads back to the table and drops off his tankard there.  He looks to Torrent:

"I'm going to step outside for a bit.  Need some fresh air.  Maybe I can find a nice and quiet copse of trees."


----------



## Adjuntive (May 16, 2011)

Alric smiles at Bannock's success. "Looks like your luck is turning friend."

He retrieves the axe from the target and hurls for his own point.


----------



## Gregor (May 17, 2011)

"You've got me on tha ropes!" exclaims Brondywn, "But methinks you'll choke yet last shot!"

The dwarf lines up his last shot and strikes the middle ring.  "Would've wished fer a bullseye, but we take what we get eh boyo?"  He then downs a tankard and hands off the axe.

Glad that the fight has been diffused and the drunken guard has departed, the innkeeper lest out a yip and smacks his hand down on the bar top in rhythm with Kirio's song. 

        *GM:*  I believe the point breakdown is Alric at 13, Brondwyn at 12 and Bannock at 3.


----------



## Bannock (May 17, 2011)

Bannock steps up for his next throw. 

"Prepare for a comeback, boys!"

He tosses the axe, and it falls just within the outer ring.

"A leisurely, drawn out comeback!"


----------



## Adjuntive (May 17, 2011)

Wordlessly, with a smug look on his face, Alric retrieves the axe from the target and takes his shot.

Though his smug look dissolves into a visage of dismay as he watches the axe whizz past the target horribly wide, almost in slow motion in his mind.


----------



## Gregor (May 17, 2011)

Arnir, the innkeeper tells you that although they do not have private single rooms, he would be more than happy to rent you a four-person room for the very affordable rate of 2 pieces of gold.  

*******

Brondwyn lines up what he hopes will be his final shot.  He tosses the axe and it sinks home in the middle ring.  With exactly fifteen points scored and the victory ensured Brondwyn lets out a deep belly laugh and smacks the two humans on their lower backs.  "Good game lads!  Ya'd me fer a second but dis ere game's been in me fam fer a long time.  Ahhhhh, now ow about that keg eh?"  He chuckles and then shouts out: "Eh! Vanderson!  A keg of the Dwarven Ale on the tab of these ere fine fellows.  Ya can keep er ere for me when I needs it! Bwa haha!!!."

Alric and Bannock follow Brondwyn back to their table.  The dwarf sits down and helps himself to a bite of cheese and a heel of bread.  "Hope you dun mind if I steal a wee nib." he says between bites.  "So Gate Pass is yer home eh?  I'd be merry for the tale on ow youse came tru the flames of Innenotdar, what brings ya to East Watch and where yer headed.  Maybe ol' Brondwyn ere can be of some 'sistance."

The innkeeper stops by to ask Bannock and Alric for a total of 1 piece of gold and 8 pieces of silver for the  Firkin of Dwarven Ale they purchased for Brondwyn.

******

Upstairs in one of the two rooms rented by Torrent, Lars enjoys his bath and his company.  _"Where are you from sir?"_ asks the girl with wide eyes, _"I've never left the town.  Are you a travelling warrior?"_


----------



## fromage67 (May 17, 2011)

Gregor said:


> Upstairs in one of the two rooms rented by Torrent, Lars enjoys his bath and his company.  _"Where are you from sir?"_ asks the girl with wide eyes, _"I've never left the town.  Are you a travelling warrior?"_




Lars clears his eyes of soapy water and answers lazily, "That's right, you wouldn't believe the things I've seen. Some beautiful, some horrible, and some that are both. You're better off staying here and finding a good husband, trust me."

Lars gets out of the bath and thanks the girl, tipping her generously. "You seen any Ragesian soldiers or the like around town lately?"


----------



## Gregor (May 17, 2011)

_"I know of no Ragesians, if it please you sir."_  says the girl who now seems awkward and rather young,_ "though some of the girls say they've heard from some of the soldiers that people have been fleeing Ragesia and are headed for Seaquen in the south.  They're fleeing the wars and lookin' for help from the wizards down in Lyceum.  Or so I've heard.  Were you fleeing the war too?"_


----------



## Bannock (May 17, 2011)

Bannock flips the innkeeper a pair of gold coins for his share of the keg, plus a hefty tip, then sits down at Brondwyn's table and takes some cheese for himself, without asking. He starts telling Brondwyn why they're here, but he's not drunk enough yet to freely give away every detail.

"Damned Ragesians put siege to Gate Pass. Myself'd still be fighting there if I hadn't thrown in with Alric and them others there. Bet I'd 'ave killed 'undreds by now! Argh," he sighs and pauses, looking remorseful for a moment. "Anyway, we did fled the city while the south road was open still. We come into these lands looking for certain worthy folk to fight the war with us. If the Rag-heads capture the pass, their armies'll spill on forward, right into countries like this one, don't doubt it. My friends here are of the idea that there be some powerful wizards to the south who might be enlisted to the cause. Dunno much about magic meself, but I seen dragons fighting for the enemy, and I ain't dumb enough to think we'll win with just spears 'n arrows. As for the burning forest, that's a story I'll might tell after you share some 'o that cask we so graciously donated!"


----------



## Gregor (May 17, 2011)

"Those blasted Ragesians er makin' war everywhere since ol' Coaltongue went to tha Abyss.  We heard o' the assault at Gate Pass but there ain't been much news since.  Frankly, this ere town ain't the most important spot in Lady Timor's lands on account that the flames've been keeping Coaltongue away for tha past forty odd years.  We're what ye be callin' a backwater town these days. If you've a tall tale to tell, I'm all ears me man."

Brondwyn takes a bite of bread and chews on it thoughtfully while he looks at your table cluttered with cups, food and the firkin that Torrent already purchased.

"I'll tells ya what, if yer headin' south in search of the wizards, ya need to head to Seaquen and that be 'bout two fortnights of walkin'.  If yer here yer likely in need of supplies which'll take ya a few days to get t'gether.  Why I know every farmer, millwright, tanner n' shopkeep in town.  By Moradin the smith be me own brother!  Why don't we finish off yer firkin ere and tell tales.  I'll gladly share me winnings and I'll set ye straight in the town, in exchange fer yer story."


----------



## Bannock (May 18, 2011)

Bannock unconsciously gauges the subtleties in Bronwyn's face and body language during his response, being automatically wary of possible Ragesian agents, even in a small town like this.


----------



## Gregor (May 18, 2011)

Bannock, your gut feeling is that Brondwyn is a trustworthy dwarven soldier and likely not an agent of Ragesia.


----------



## The Bashar (May 18, 2011)

Hrimr steps out into the night outside the Inn.  He takes a deep breath of the air and decides to walk around a bit.  Although he enjoys the company and the revelry drinking at an Inn brings, some time alone with his thoughts is just what he needs right now.

Standing outside he looks around to see if anyone else is out on the streets.


----------



## Bannock (May 18, 2011)

Bannock fills his mug with some of Brondwyn's winnings, takes a long draught, and tells the tale of the party's journey through the forest. He tells of the fire-spirit in the stag, the creatures, always burning but never dying, the Seela, and the love triangle between Andariel, the nymph, and the dryad. He tells it boastfully, embellishing the danger and their feats of derring-do (his especially). He describes with glee Hrimr's transformation into a squid and the great magical explosion when the spirit was freed. He also tells of the devil who harried the party, without explaining exactly why, only that the Ragesians had made a pact with hell itself to kill all who oppose them. An hour and several more mugs of ale later, he closes with how, according to him, he singlehandedly defeated the Barbazu.

"...and after he went screamin' back to the nether pit he came from, he left this," he says, interrupting himself to retrieve the black glaive from the wall and show it to Brondwyn. "Just look at that metalwork! I'm keepin' this little lady. Almost killed me it did."


----------



## Adjuntive (May 18, 2011)

Alric smiles drunkenly at Brondwyn. He likes this dwarf. Doesn't matter if he would or not if he were sober, just right now he likes him.

"I would gladly tell you of some of our adventures, for free. But since you so earnestly offered a share of your winnings..." Alric's smile broadens. "Bannock, feel free to jump in with the details."

"We head to Lyceum on a mission. I'm not at liberty to divulge the nature of the mission, but know we head there on task for the resistance. The Ragesians know of us and our mission and they hunt us." Normally Alric would be cagey about the resistance and the mission, but the drink and the axe throwing game has disarmed him of any cautions. "Thrice they hunted us. The first time was with a mercenary group..." Alric goes into detail about their encounter with Kathor and the bloody massacre of the mercs. "Then one of their own inquisitors came after us. A ghastly shaman of terrible power..." Then details the encounter at the edge of the burning forest. "Then, the inquisitors resorted to contracting hell's minions, and we battled a bearded devil." And he talks of their encounters with the glaive weilding maniacal devil and eventually digresses to the Seela, and the entity that perpetuated the forest fires and how Hrimr and Kirio incited putting the fires out. 

Throughout the telling of their journey, Alric drinks the Dram profusely and looks to Bannock to clarify or embellish details wherever appropriate. The timeline of the story's telling seems skewed as Alric seems to lament and focus on the thrilling moments of combat, and this exacerbated by drink the tale altogether, though entertaining, is thoroughly confusing. By the end, Alric excuses himself, gets up somewhat unsteadily and moves off to the privy to relieve himself of alot more dwarvish ale than any human has a right to consume.


----------



## Adjuntive (May 18, 2011)

The Bashar said:


> Hrimr steps out into the night outside the Inn. He takes a deep breath of the air and decides to walk around a bit. Although he enjoys the company and the revelry drinking at an Inn brings, some time alone with his thoughts is just what he needs right now.
> 
> Standing outside he looks around to see if anyone else is out on the streets.




Outside, while Alric is relieving himself in the gutter, he finds Hrimr looking around suspiciously into the night. "Hrimr my fine dwarvish friend! What are you looking for??" Says Alric with none too small a slur to his words.


----------



## digimattic (May 18, 2011)

Arnir hurriedly pulls out 2GP and tosses it to the innkeeper, additionally purchasing a flagon of wine and flipping the keeper another GP for his trouble. Taking his buxom half-elf companion around the waist, he retires to a rather palatial room for the evening and asks the girl if she wouldn't mind drawing a bath for him while he undresses, hastily and pours two goblets of wine.

"A good hot bath will do wonders, don't you think?"


----------



## The Bashar (May 19, 2011)

Hrimr lets out a laugh when he hears Alric's slured words.

"Did you find the bottom of that keg?  I just came out for some fresh air.  Having a look around the the Inn to see if anyone else is out and about at this hour.  A little vigilance can go a long way sometimes.  So, who won the game?"


----------



## Gregor (May 19, 2011)

Brondwyn listens to Bannock's tale, with the occasional slurred input from Alric, over a few tankards of ale.  At the end he slams his fist down on the table and cries out: "By tha anvil 'n hammer of tha Soul Forger!  Boy, tha may be tha best tale this ere dwarf has e'er heard!" 

He examines the devil's glaive and says: "Tis a fine piece o' work it is.  Me brother Dendin be tha smith in town and mayhaps he can tell ye more 'bout it.  I'll be tellin' him to give ye and yer friends a good deal on any weapons n' armor ye may need.  You'll also wanna be seein' Baegor Comsen, the shrewd ol' codger who runs tha general store fer supplies, and there be a market each morning in town fer food n' other goods.  If ye be lookin' fer horses er carts n' such, you'll need to head up to tha keep n' speak to tha master o' tha stables, Orwin Hanker.  Payin' compliment to the pedigree o' his horses'll get ye in good wit him.  While yer there, yer elven mage friend may wanna see tha Baron's wizard, Thomas Argole of Glaskeel who was 'pprentice to the fair Lady Timor they say.  Lastly, there be a small shrine to Chauntea in town and the priestess there goes by tha name o' Jessica Ralmat."

Brondwyn stands up a little shakily and checks for his purse and gear by patting himself down.  Satisfied, he drains the last of his tankard and says: "Well a fine evening to ya'll.  This ere dwarf is gonna have an earful when he stumbles in home to a crank of a wife.  I can just hear her now, shriekin' like a goblin war horn.  More deadly than me axe she is ... though half as sharp ey boys? Well I'll be off.  If yer still in town, I'll see ya's ere in the evenin'." 

Brondwyn, and many of the other patrons have begun to file out, while a few people seem to be spending the night on the floor of the tavern.  The Innkeeper begins to send hot water and soap up to your rooms and wishes you all a pleasant rest.


----------



## Bannock (May 19, 2011)

Bannock goes back to their room upstairs, leans the black glaive with the rest of his weapons, and finally takes off his armour, which by now hardly smells good. He uses the hot water to fill the bathtub, then soaps up the water. He slides into his first bath since before entering Innenotdar, rests his head on the edge of the tub, and falls asleep in the water.


----------



## Adjuntive (May 20, 2011)

Alric bids Brondwyn a hearty farewell and thanks him for both the advice, offer of assistance, and the entertainment and company.

He then heads upstairs to turn in, finally feeling the tremendous weariness that has been building up over the past week. He decides to leave the bath until morning, knowing that bathing in his current state brings the danger of drowning.


----------



## Gregor (May 20, 2011)

Whether heading straight to bed or enjoying the company of the fairer sex, you all eventually fall into deep slumber.  Perhaps its the comfort of an actual bed, or in Bannock's case a tub, but you all enjoy a pleasant night's rest.

In the morning, maybe an hour after dawn, you all head downstairs to the tap room where the innkeeper doles out more bread, cheese and cider to break your fast.  Farmers and others who slept on the floor have stirred and they look even more hung over than the party.  

After your morning meal, Torrent suggests that you look into some supplies for the remainder of the journey.  "We'll likely need alot of food for the trip, plus we should maybe consider buying a horse and cart so poor Bannock doesn't have to carry all our things!  Lars said he needed new clothes and maybe we can sell some of the gems and other loot we found en route?  Lets explore, do business and meet back for supper."  

        *GM:*  If you're up for buying things, you can head out and pick up whatever general good you need (just use the SRD for prices and track your own gold).  East Watch has maybe a few hundred people living in and around it does not have the largest economy.  As such, you cannot buy an item worth more than 350gp, nor can you sell anything worth more than that.


----------



## The Bashar (May 20, 2011)

Hrimr finishes up his breakfast and looks to the party.

"That sounds like a good idea Torrent.  I'm planning on selling that everburning torch we picked up.  Also, I can brew potions.  However, that can be pricey and I only have 200 gold plus whatever I can get for the torch.  For 50 goldI can make potions of cure light wounds.  How many healing potions do we have among us?  I have one."

Hrmir looks to Alric and Bannock.

"I was also planning on making you both a potion of Bull's strength.  Bannock it is the spell Torrent casted on you when you ripped the devil to shreds.  I am willing to foot half the cost with you if you are interested."


----------



## digimattic (May 22, 2011)

Arnir yawns and scratches the stubble on his chin. Slapping the still sleeping bar wench on her pert ass he buttons his shirt and walks out the door, down the stair and to his waiting party. Stuffing a piece of cheese in his mouth, he reaches into his backpack and pulls out a coin purse the contents of which he divides evenly among the six men at the table into stacks of 38 GP and 5 SP.


----------



## Bannock (May 22, 2011)

Bannock sits at the table downstairs, cupping a mug of cider with raw, wrinkled fingers.

"Agh. Here's a tip from Bannock, don't go falling asleep in the bath, lest you wake up lookin' like your granny in the morning," he says. "That'll do Hrimr. I can't say I'd mind having that handy spell in pocket."

After Arnir comes down and divvies up the common loot, Bannock takes a moment to munch on some bread and savor a wedge of cheese. Then he raises his eyes to the proud Elf. "That fellow Smythe deserved whatever you'd have dished him, but this is his turf. It wouldn'a gone our way. I seen enough barfights to know that much. Whatever I said, it was to make sure you didn't ruin your night with that fine little lady," he says with a wink. "'Sides, now you know the damn fool's name. If bedding his girl's not enough for you, then we can pick the time and place for whatever else comes."


----------



## Adjuntive (May 22, 2011)

Alric smiles wanly at Hrimr trying to process the bewildering slew of arcane jargon. The dark circles under his eyes and his ginger movements spell it quite plainly that he's very much hungover.

"I have 2 potions of healing. A potion that makes us strong as bulls? Hm, methinks Bannock is already that strong! Right now I would rather save my funds for steel but you still have my thanks."


----------



## Gregor (May 22, 2011)

"Those potions sound really handy Hrimr," says Torrent. "but won't you need some kind of tools to brew them?  I'm not versed in such things, but I recall my mentor needing vials, strange tubes and pots to make magical liquids.  Maybe the Baron's mage or the priest in town has some?"

Torrent and Diashan quickly finish eating and head out of the tavern informing you that they are off to explore and pick up rations and a few other supplies.  They let you know that they'll be back around dusk.


----------



## The Bashar (May 22, 2011)

Hrimr nods to Torrent.

"Yes I do need those things.  I'm going to see if I can find some vials.  Going to see the priest is a great idea as well."

Hrimr pulls out the everburning torch and looks to the party.

"Any of you have an idea of how much this thing is worth?"


----------



## digimattic (May 23, 2011)

Arnir chews silently as Bannock speaks. Along with sobriety, his common sense has returned and he's smart enough to know Bannock is right, but whether it's his pride, or perhaps a past of getting what he wants, Arnir finds himself unable to forgive last night's humiliation straight away. He simply nods and then turns to Hrmir:

"I have three potions of Cure Light Wounds- I'd be happy to give one to another member in the party." He pulls out the platinum necklace he's been carrying and the ivory necklace found in the elven village and examines all three pieces closely.









*OOC:*


Greg, if I can take 10 or 15 or 20 etc, let's do that at your discretion. Arnir's bonus to appraise is +7. 
If taking a roll is inappropriate, the applicable dice roll is below.


----------



## fromage67 (May 24, 2011)

Lars sits down at the table, looking much better than the previous evening. "This is much better! I'll be hunting down a tailor and I'll be going up to buy a horse. Damn useful creatures and my back is sore from that huge pack. I'm sick of it. Anybody else want one? We could go together."

Lars digs in and polishes off a huge breakfast.

Lars says, "I would like one of those potions of healing, Arnir. So, what's this about a little lady?"


----------



## digimattic (May 26, 2011)

Arnir smiles and hands Lars one of the small crystalline vials filled with a syrupy green fluid capped with a cork coated in red wax.

Responding to Lars he says with a smile "A gentleman never tells, Lars" but as he does so he makes a gesture implying a fulsome set of breasts.

"Well, let's get moving then, I'd like to sell these trinkets and those rubies and maybe pick up some scrolls from the mage. Torrent, have you any idea of the climate we're heading into? Would it be safe to get rid of this winter gear in favour of something a bit lighter?"


----------



## The Bashar (May 26, 2011)

Hrimr puts the torch back into his pack and heads out into town.  He finds a merchant that is willing to give him 55gp for the everburning torch.  He picks up two vials for potions (2gp) as well.

He then heads to the Temple to see the Priest.  He hopes that the priest will allow him to make use of his equipment to brew some potions.


----------



## Gregor (May 26, 2011)

[sblock="for Arnir"]Arnir, the ivory necklace is worth about 300gp at new market value.  As such, the most you'll receive is 50% of the cost (150gp) as per selling magic items.  The platinum necklace is worth 100gp. [/sblock]

Arnir, Torrent has left the bar already.  However, ever since leaving the fire forest you've noticed that Indomitability's boon carries a unique effect that essentially represents a permanent casting of the spell endure elements.  As such, you and the party (but not Diashan) are constantly comfortable in very cold and very hot environments.

Hrimr, you find the priestess Jessica Ralmat at her small shrine just off the main road.  The shrine is nothing more than an open garden with an outdoor hearth and a group of carved wooden benches for services.  A bundle of grain, presumably a holy symbol, has been fastened to a wooden pulpit that stands in front of the benches.  Jessica is a quiet woman, and given that she is not powerful enough to do so herself, is happy to allow you to use her hearth and equipment to create potions.  She asks for a donation of 25 gold pieces to help pay for services.  You can assume that you'll be busy here all day.

Arnir and Lars, you'll need to head up to the Baron's keep if you want to inquire after horses and the mage.  The former are kept in the soldiers' stables and the latter resides within the keep itself.


----------



## digimattic (May 26, 2011)

Arnir spends the morning bartering and haggling with shop keeps and manages to sell the rubies for 50GP each (200 total), the ivory necklace for 150GP and the platinum necklace for 100GP. 

He also sells his now useless cold-weather clothing that he obtained in Gate Pass and purchases a fine new set of traveller's gear including some finely woven woollen pants, a clean white long sleeved linen shirt that laces at the neck and a wool vest. He completes the outfit with a pair of sturdy brown leather boots and a finely made dark green cloak with a golden silk lining. Feeling a bit lighter and dashing in his new clothing, he bids the tailor goodbye, slings his bow over his shoulder and heads to the keep to talk to the Baron's mage, inquiring after him at the station outside the keep's portcullis.









*OOC:*


I assume the cold weather outfit is now worth 4GP - half of its new value which was 8GP, if this is wrong, let me know.


----------



## The Bashar (May 27, 2011)

Hrimr thanks the Priestess kindly for the use of her equipment and gladly pays the donation.

Hrimr spends the next 4 hours preparing a potion of Cure Light wounds and a Potion of Bull's Strength.

He then heads back to the Inn to relax and await his companions.









*OOC:*


 I spent a total of 227 gold on making the potions


----------



## Gregor (May 27, 2011)

Arnir (and anyone else if they have followed), you are granted entry into the small courtyard of the tower keep.  A small barracks dominates most of the grounds and a few hay-filled dummies serve as cross-bow target practice for a few soldiers.  Also nearby is a small stable, that smells as if it needs a good cleaning, which has a few mules and light horses munching hay inside.  Crates, barrels and sacks sit on wooden carts against the keep wall and two more guards stand before the thick double doors that lead into the tower keep itself.

Your weapons are confiscated by the guards in the gate house and they note that you will have them again when you leave.  They are more relaxed with ranged weapons allowing you to still hold them, but ammunition is taken and they require you to un-string any bows or crossbows.

You are shown entry into the keep's main hall and then ushered into a side waiting room.  The room is filled with a threadbare carpet on the cold stone floor, some simple wooden furniture and a small table with a pitcher of water and a few goblets.  One of the guards asks you to be patient and heads off in search of the mage.  

After an hour or so of waiting, a thin human man with sandy blond hair and a gaunt face walks into the room.  He is dressed simply in a well-made robe and a small broach signalling his position in the keep is displayed on his chest.  Behind him is a tall, broad half-elf clothed in a bright red tunic with gold piping.  A half cape hangs from his shoulders and a finely made longsword hangs from a belt.  The robed man smiles and says: "My apologies for keeping you waiting, but it is a busy morning here.  We have heard the most interesting news about a band of adventurers that have just come from the fire forest, and now we find you at our very door.  Ah, my manners.  My name is Thomas Argole of Glaskeel and I serve as one of the Baron's advisors.  The man behind me is Sir Delphin of the Order of the Radiant Heart." turning to the knight he adds, "Sir Delphin, would you be so kind as to head out and locate the rest of the members of our visitor's party?  The Baron is interested in meeting them."  The knight bows and heads out of the keep and into the grounds.  Turning back to Arnir, he adds: "Well, the guard says you're looking for me.  You have the look of a wizard about you.  If so, why don't you follow me up to my office and we can discuss matters of the arcane.  I have not had a conversation with a colleague in some time.  The meeting with the Baron can wait until Sir Delphin returns with your friends."


----------



## digimattic (May 27, 2011)

Arnir is relieved to be able to carry his bow into the keep and un-strings the taught, highly ornamented wood without complaint, pocketing the string and handing over his quiver to the guardsmen.

For the next hour or so, Arnir passes the time casting various prestidigitation spells, creating urns, vases and chairs or whatever else catches his eye in the waiting room. As the Baron's mage enters the room, Arnir rises and smiles broadly. Since leaving his homeland, conversing with mages has been a rarity, and he is eager to increase his command over the arcane.

Arnir nods and bows politely as Thomas and Sir Delphin in finest noble fashion and introduces himself. "I am Arnir of House Bowflight...may I call you Thomas? I would be delighted to benefit from your command of the Weave! Let us go at once!"


----------



## Gregor (May 27, 2011)

Thomas leads Arnir up into the tower keep.  He mentions some of his past, discussing his time apprenticing to Lady Timor and mumbles something about providing advice to Baron as his official role. 

He stops on the second floor and takes Arnir into large room.  The room has a few arrow slits for light and the wooden floor is covered in thick rugs.  One desk is covered in organized piles of books, sheets of paper, rolls of parchment, ink bottles and maps.  Another holds an alchemical set filled with vials, a mortar and pestle, small jars of ingredients and a small brazier stands to the side.  A shelf is filled with more books and an open trunk is filled with pouches, boxes and bags of reagents for spells.  

The Baron's wizard offers Arnir a seat and says:  "So, what would you like to discuss?"

**********

Back at the Inn, Sir Delphin strides into the tap room and looks around.   Torrent and Diashan, by coincidence, step through the portal behind the knight and go to sit down with Hrimr.  Their packs are filled with supplies and they begin to chat.  The knight approaches the table and says: "Good day.  I am Sir Delphin of the Order of the Radiant Heart.  I have been asked by Baron Melnar of Caldwell, the administrator of East Watch, to inquire after a number of adventurers matching your description.  At least one of your friends, a well-dressed elf, is already at the Keep.  The Baron asks that you come to a meeting so that he may discuss your reported journey through the fire forest."


----------



## The Bashar (May 29, 2011)

Hrimr looks up at the Knight.

"Well me Sir Delphin.  I don't see a problem with meeting the Baron.  I guess we should wait for the rest of our party before heading out."


----------



## digimattic (May 29, 2011)

Arnir smiles generously "Well, it has been some time since I've been able to study in a formal setting, so I'm sure there are spells and scrolls you have access to that I'd love to take a look at. Have you any specialities? I'm something of a generalist, myself. "


----------



## Bannock (May 30, 2011)

Bannock is not with Arnir, or the others at the Inn. Some time after breakfast, he went out into town to find Brondwyn's relative, the smith, intending to get another's opinion about the nature of the devil's glaive, and to hopefully sell some of his excess weapons and supplies.


----------



## funkmamagoat (May 30, 2011)

> The Baron asks that you come to a meeting so that he may discuss your reported journey through the fire forest."




Kirio walks into the tap room (he has been out buying rations) and hears Sir Delphin.  He manages to keep his expression neutral, but sneers a little inside.  He looks down at his cape and armor wondering what color would suite, then shrugs and hums the cape Cyan. He joins the others and adresses Sir Delphin _"We are happy to see your lord Baron, but pray tell, what business has he with us?  As I say, we will oblige, but why the interest?"_


----------



## fromage67 (May 30, 2011)

Lars' first order of business is to find a tailor. He asks to be fitted with comfortable, high quality travel clothes. Some leather breeches, some new boots, three new shirts, a vest and an oiled cloak to protect against the rain. All in dark colors. He promises to pay half again the asking price in order for the clothes to be ready by the next morning.

Lars then heads up to the Keep with Arnir, but heads off to see the stable master instead. He wants to buy up to eight horses depending on their general health.

He approaches a guard, "Well met fellow. I was told I might buy some horses here at the keep. Do you know who I might see about that?"

Lars will of course accept to see the Baron if the timing is right.


----------



## Gregor (Jun 1, 2011)

Thomas pulls a thick leather tome from the bookshelf and hands it to Arnir.  "I am also a generalist.  Those who work with Lady Timor generally are.  The book I've handed you is one of my spell codices.  I generally keep my spells spread out across a number of books as its a good safeguard against theft and, as you can imagine, I have alot of free time on my hands in this town.  Flip through briefly and see what catches your eye.  You're free to copy spells you desire, but I will ask for a small fee ..."

A knock on the door rouses Thomas from speaking.  He heads out into the hall to greet the visitor and tells Arnir to peruse for a bit and he'll return shortly.  As he exits the room he adds: "Its likely that Sir Delphin has returned and the Baron wants to start the meeting.  In any case, you'll need a few hours to copy any spells and you can do so this evening."

        *GM:*  Thomas' spellbook contains the following spells: 
Cantrips - all
1st Level - _identify, burning hands, ventriloquism, jump, erase, comprehend languages, chill touch_ 
2nd Level - _false life, see invisibility, fog cloud, continual flame, shatter, detect thoughts_
3rd Level - _fireball, slow_

Thomas' fee is 1/2 the normal cost for scribing each new spell into your spell book (as if you learned it on your own / found it on a scroll)     

********

Lars, the tailor kicks other patrons out of his small shoppe in the market when he hears of your willingness to pay double the market rate.  Having already served a wealthy elven adventurer, he is eager to continue doing business with people other than farmers looking for new boots.  He assures you your order will be ready on the morrow and scrambles to measure you and ensure he has appropriate materials.  With a smile on his face he wishes you well and sets to work on the new clothing.

Up at the keep, you are ushered towards the small stable that sits near the guard barracks.  The stench of manure and hay fills your nostrils as you enter and inquire about horses.  The stable master is a short pudgy man with dirty hands and greasy hair.  While he would love to sell you eight horses, he explains that the keep serves no cavalry and only has 2 light steeds for messenger riders to use.  Only the four knights in town have the other horses and those are their battle mounts.  The stable master is willing to sell you a mule and a cart though for 23 pieces of gold.  He says he'll throw in the harness and a week's worth of feed as well.

********

Bannock, the smith's relative runs a small forge in town and it is staffed by fellow dwarves.  They appear to focus mainly on making and repairing the weapons and armor of the soldiers stationed here in East Watch.  

The smith is happy to give you 1/2 the market value of the weapons you wish to sell.  As for your glaive, both he and his assistants spend a great deal of time fawning over it.  It is clearly beyond their skill to forge and they mention that its metal is completely unknown to them.  Further, despite attempted washing and polishing, the jagged blade seems to be continually stained with blood.  _"Tis a gorgeous if evil lookin' weapon,"_ says the smith, _"but methinks it carries a curse o' somethin' magical aboot it.  Ye need yerself a mage to crack that nut!  The Baron has one up at tha keep."_

********

Back at the Inn, Sir Delphin answers questions while he waits for Bannock's return from the forge.  

"I believe I have already stated that his interest is in your reported trip through the Innenotdar Fire Forest.  Given that nobody has traversed that obstacle in forty years, the Baron likely wants to discuss such an adventure.  As one of my liege's sworn knights, it would be dishonourable of me to infer anything beyond that.  The Baron will discuss the finer matters with you at the keep.  Rest assured that food and lodgings will be provided should the discussion run into the late hours."

Upon Bannock's return to the forge, Sir Delphin introduces himself and then leads the party through town and up to the keep.  When everyone arrives, you wait in the courtyard for Lars to finish his business with the stablemaster.  Once Lars rejoins the group, you have your weapons confiscated and are ushered into the keep and asked to wait in a furniture filled sitting room on the second floor.  Sir Delphin remains with you and continues to answer questions as asked, but sends a guard with a message that you have arrived.

********

        *GM:*  Phew!  Just wanted to bring everything together and get the story moving again.  If you're doing business and such, just feel free to tack on your last minute things to your post and we can assume it all happens before you're waiting to meet with the Baron.


----------



## Bannock (Jun 1, 2011)

While at the forge, Bannock sells a longsword, his old glaive (since curse or no, the potential of magic only makes his new one even more appealing to him), and his two excess winter blankets. His entirely average negotiating abilities net him some 12.50gp, and he sheds 20lbs of weight.


----------



## digimattic (Jun 3, 2011)

Arnir smiles graciously as he spins the book around and casts read magic in order to understand its contents. As he makes note of the spells he's interested in, his smile fades and his brow furrows as he gauges the weight of his coin purse. "You know Thomas, we may be able to be of mutual assistance here. I notice that your spellbook has many spells I am lacking, and similarly, I know several you do not. Would you be interested in a trade for spells of equal value? There's no need to answer me right now- let's meet with the Baron first. It seems there's nearly a day's work for me inside this book!"


----------



## Gregor (Jun 6, 2011)

[sblock="for Arnir"]Lady Timor is a wizard of modest power.  She rules one of the 9 fiefs of Dassen and therefore sits as one of the rulers on the Council of Nine (the body that makes policy and advises King Steppengard who rules all of Dassen.  Lady Timor's personal lands and the site of her tower are protected by the Glaskeel Cliffs, a strange icy landform half a mile high that separates her territory’s plateau
from the lowlands.  The Lady has long worried over Ragesian aggression and, being a mage, has been personally outspoken on the recent Ragesian scourge.[/sblock]

Thomas thinks about Arnir's request and says: "I think we can come to some arrangement regarding the exchange of knowledge.  I would like to peruse your book as well, but as you say, let us first go meet with the Baron.  He is ready for us and your friends."

Arnir is led downstairs by Thomas and brought into the waiting room where he joins up with the rest of the party.  After about 20 minutes of waiting, you are admitted to a large room in the centre of the tower.  The room is dominated by a massive round wooden table that is cluttered with maps and various documents, as well as pitchers of water and ale, tankards and plates with cold meats and cheeses.  High-backed wooden chairs have been arranged around the table and banners and tapestries hang from the walls.  Due to the lack of windows, the only light provided comes from torches that burn smokeless in iron sconces set along the wall.  

Rising from their chairs on the opposite side of the table are four individuals.  One of them, a bearded heavy-set man wearing a finely made golden torc around his neck and dressed in the rich clothes of nobility says: _"Ahhhh, you must be adventurers from Gate Pass.  I am Baron Melnar of Caldwell, the administrator of East Watch.  We have heard much of you from some of our guards at the inn last night.  Please come in and let us discuss a few matters of interest to me."_ 

Thomas and Sir Delphin move forward and take their seats on the Baron's side of the table.  As you spread out to claim your own chairs, the Baron continues speaking as he addresses the three other unnamed individuals in the conference room.  _"I see you have met my advisor Thomas and Sir Delphin.  I have also invited the rest of my sworn knights."_  He gestures to his left and draws your attention to a broad shouldered ruddy-faced Dwarf who  stands at attention. _"This is Sir Belwick of Granitehold."_  To his right he draws your gaze to a lithe human woman dressed in a well-made tunic trimmed with gold and red. _"Here is Lady Bronwyn of the Fords."_ Lastly he points his hand to the last individual, a half-elf dressed in well-fitting leathers with a dull green cloak. _"Lastly, this is Sir Edwin of East Watch."_  Each of the knights bow slightly and take their seats.

Once all are seated, a few servants move about and pour ale and water for everyone.  As the refreshments are passed out the Baron becomes a bit stern and opens the discussion with a curt question.

_"So, we hear that you traversed the Innenotdar Fire Forest.  We also hear that by virtue of that passage you somehow put the cursed flames out.  Have we heard correctly?"_


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jun 6, 2011)

> Baron becomes a bit stern and opens the discussion with a curt question.
> 
> "So, we hear that you traversed the Innenotdar Fire Forest. We also hear that by virtue of that passage you somehow put the cursed flames out. Have we heard correctly?"




Kirio forces a sneers from his face as the baron begins his questioning 
 "self entitled fat pig... likely hasn't had to make a true decision or raise a little finger the whole of his fat life...  _nobles_" 

A warm Smile spreads on Kirio's face as he addresses the baron _"You have indeed heard correctly my lord baron.  Rest assured it was a matter of survival..., not wanton heroics. The entity responsible for the fire coerced us into its service to secure its freedom, the penalty for refusing was death."_  Kirio sighs, _"to make a long story short my lord, an immensely powerful being was trapped by a wood elf warrior 40 years ago, and then kept imprisoned by the magical song of the Fey which inhabit the forest. They feared letting it escape would destroy the forest forever.  In order to escape we were forced to convince the fey to release the creature...  It's release has allowed the forest to stop burning, and it is as we speak beginning it's long road to renewal.  The whole thing tragically was a result of various powers converging at the worst possible time, and resulted in a most horrific curse which created the forest of fire and doomed all withing to everlasting hell.  Such a tale rarely comes about, so tragic... I have already begun to compose a epic five part poem on it... but I fear it is nowhere near ready for an audience."_  Kirio pauses and looks around the gathered knights... _"I realize this may mean more attention to your outpost than you are used to... The elf road is open once more, with only more traditional dangers to oppose traffic.  More commerce I'm sure, but more trouble as well no doubt."_   As he speaks, Kirio tries to remember what he know about the baron and the local nobility...


----------



## The Bashar (Jun 6, 2011)

Hrimr keeps quiet as his listens Kirio speak of their adventures in the forest.

He looks to Sir Belwick and gives him a nod and a grin.  Hrimr tries to remember if ever met or heard of a Sir Belwick.


----------



## Gregor (Jun 6, 2011)

[sblock="for Kirio"]Baron Melnar of Caldwell was once a respected knight in Dassen.  As a reward for services rendered in her name, Lady Timor elevated him to the rank of Baron and placed him in control of East Watch - a town that had increasingly less strategic value against Ragesia due to the Fire Forest.  Thus, his appointment as Baron here was generally considered to be a place of retirement.

As for nobility of Dassen, the nation is ruled by King Steppengard who has 9 lords and ladies (Council of Nine) that serve as his advisors and the electorate for decisions.  These lords and ladies rule the fiefs that make up the kingdom.  East Watch is located within Lady Timor's lands.[/sblock]

[sblock="for Hrimr"]There is nothing particularly special about Granite Hold, asides from its proximity to Ragesia.  Its one of dozens of Dwarven settlements in the mountains surrounding Dassen.  Of Dwarven knights are rather common in the kingdom and nothing you can think of brings forth more detail on Sir Belwick.[/sblock]

_"I see."_ says the Baron with a furrow in his brow, _"I must say that this news concerns me greatly.  We received some messenger birds recently detailing the Ragesian siege of your home city.  Additionally, the Ragesians are beginning to spread their tendrils towards Shahalesti and here in Dassen.  The loss of the flames is ... unfortunate given our proximity to the war at Gate Pass.  I don't believe you did anything intentional with your actions, as you say it was your lives on the line, however...what is your purpose here in the kingdom?"_

As the Baron finishes speaking he waves over a servant and informs him to dispatch an order for a rider to make haste to Innenotdar and confirm the situation as described by the party.


----------



## fromage67 (Jun 6, 2011)

Lars fidgets uncomfortably while Kirio answers. It is unnatural for Lars to be seated so close to the power of the realm and the representative of the Law.

Lars cases the room looking for any valuables he might pocket unseen, or for further reference. He refrains from doing anything rash, thinking about the need to stick around until the morning to collect his new clothes, as well as the fact that instead of quick horses, they have a dreadfully slow cart.


----------



## Adjuntive (Jun 6, 2011)

Alric considers the Baron's poignant question for a moment. It would be easier to weave a tale of falsehood, leave some plausibility to their story and dissuade further questions. However, Alric has never been a very good liar, so resorts to the method of speech he is good with: curtness.

"We flee the Ragesian advance. We are simply passing through your lands. We want no trouble and wish to trouble no one."


----------



## Gregor (Jun 6, 2011)

"To be more precise," adds Torrent, "we are headed for the village of Seaquen and the Lyceum that resides there."

The half-elven knight, Sir Edwin, speaks up at this point: "If I may ask a question?  Why are we ignoring the obvious here?  These so-called adventurers who travel openly with a human of clear Ragesian heritage have just conveniently disposed of the only obstacle facing an aggressive Ragesia that is obviously interested in moving on the Kingdom of Dassen."

The dwarven knight, Sir Belwick, pounds a fist on the table and adds: "I agree with Sir Edwin.  My Baron, these here adventurers are obviously in league with that false Empress Leska and they are here to remove roadblocks for Ragesian armies once the siege of Gate Pass is over."

Thomas, Lady Bronwyn and Sir Delphin seem troubled by the sudden accusation but do not add anything.  The Baron mulls the words over before saying: _"Those are heavy accusations Sirs Belwick and Edwin, but thoughts that have gone through my mind as well.  What say you adventurers?  Do you have anything to say that would convince me that you are not Ragesian agents?"  _


----------



## Adjuntive (Jun 6, 2011)

Alric grinds his teeth. He knows much of how nobility can be foolish in their assumptions, perceiving grandiosity where there is mundanity. The intelligence is the information they are holding back, but he didn't see them drawing this conclusion. He bites back his temper, succeeding only somewhat and let's loose on their foolish presumptions.

_"Leska is a usurper and deserves none of my allegiance! If you doubt my word then test my mettle and if you judge me by my blood then you better be prepared to spill it. But first consider your words. Why would Ragesian agents travel 'openly' in your lands? If our mission was to end the fires, why did we come straight to Eastwatch and not go back to the Ragesian army? Why is the whole Ragesian army not at our backs? Surely if it were the Ragesian's intention to end the fires to cross into Dassen, they wouldn't bother with subterfuge, but simply attack while surprise was theirs since you obviously didn't expect the fires to end. Instead, we came here to rest and do commerce and left no mystery of where we came and our exploits. Wouldn't we lie about coming from Gate's Pass? Wouldn't I conceal my heritage if I were here for sabotage and spying? Wouldn't we deny knowledge of ending the fires rather than claiming that we were the one's who ended it? We would be foolish agents indeed if what you say is true."_









*OOC:*


diplomacy check coming, in hopes that these arguments constitute one.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jun 6, 2011)

Kirio sighs and leans forward on the table, and looks from the baron, to sir Edwin and the sir Belwick _"My lord... as I hinted in my explanation earlier, we understand the difficult position this places you in, and for that we are truly sorry.  I would humbly suggest that you contact Lady Timor and ask for reinforcements, if for no other reason than to alert her of the danger.  Yes, Alric is from Ragesia... as is plainly evident.  We have made no attempts to hide from the authorities or disguise his origins.  We are, in no uncertain terms, refugees from Gate Pass, a city we last saw in flames with a red dragon in the sky. We have all, including Alric, fought Ragesia in making it this far.  Why pray tell would we stroll into town, our younger members openly bragging of our deeds, if we were Ragesian agents?"_

OOC: note, as Alric rolled diplomacy first, Kirio's will be to assist.


----------



## Bannock (Jun 6, 2011)

Bannock bristles at the implication that he works for Ragesia and stands up at the table.

"Ragesians! I resent that! My home is prob'ly burned to ash by now, and we risked everything to come here and seek help, only to face accusations! We never meant to end the fire, only to pass through it alive. I still don't even understand what happened! By gods, the Ragesians have dragons, beasts that love the flame! Now that the fire is gone, you should thank us for giving you the forest back as a place that can be occupied by your men. Why, in those woods, I'll wager a few hundred rangers and veteran fighters could cut the road and hold off a whole army for months."


----------



## Adjuntive (Jun 7, 2011)

Bannock said:


> Bannock bristles at the implication that he works for Ragesia and stands up at the table.
> 
> "Ragesians! I resent that! My home is prob'ly burned to ash by now, and we risked everything to come here and seek help, only to face accusations! We never meant to end the fire, only to pass through it alive. I still don't even understand what happened! By gods, the Ragesians have dragons, beasts that love the flame! Now that the fire is gone, you should thank us for giving you the forest back as a place that can be occupied by your men. Why, in those woods, I'll wager a few hundred rangers and veteran fighters could cut the road and hold off a whole army for months."




Alric's head snaps over to Bannock and his jaw follows a moment later. Not surprised at all by the outburst, but completely and entirely shocked at the remarkably astute tactical assessment from the youth who has, to date, shown only a keenness for smithing, glaive fighting and drooling over attractive women.

_"Well said,"_ whispers Alric to no one in particular, in both admiration and dumbfoundedness.


----------



## digimattic (Jun 7, 2011)

Arnir lets all of this take place without raising an eyebrow. This whole time he has been drubbing is fingers on the table and casting his gaze about this centre room trying to find something of interest to look at. When this fails, he begins to play with his large signet ring bearing the mark of his house, flipping it over his fingers like a waterfall and generally fidgeting. 

Being in boring meetings talking about ridiculous notions brings him back to his childhood where he was expected to sit by his father's side in such dealings. Placing his ring on the table, he reaches for a tankard of ale and drinks deeply.


----------



## Gregor (Jun 7, 2011)

Sir Delphin, who has held an intensely focused set of eyes on each member of the party leans in and adds: "My Baron, for what it is worth, I detect no evil from any of the adventurers."

Lady Bronwyn nods and says: "Additionally, travelling with a Ragesian should hardly be cause for indictment.  Hundreds if not thousands of refugees from that nation are migrating across Dassen and head south in search of Seaquen and the Lyceum."  

The Baron nods and rubs his bearded chin.  _"Hmmmm, those are fair reasons and I see no reason to detain you on your travels.  The advice for reinforcements is prudent as well.  Of course a message will..."_

Sirs Edwin and Belwick stand up violently, interrupting the Baron by knocking over tankards and causing a scene.  "This is foolish!" cries Edwin, "With all due respect, we have allowed Ragesians to move throughout our nation with impunity since Leska declared war on Gate Pass and everyone else on her borders.  How many of these 'refugees' are innocent and how many are agents waiting to assist their invading armies from behind enemy lines?  Now an armed band arrives with a magical tale about fire fairies.  Pfft, that forest has burned for 40 years and we have enjoyed security on this border.  Now its gone and these mercenaries come stumbling into town..."

The Baron slams his hand down on the table and shouts. _"Enough Sir Edwin!  When last I looked this was still my keep and my district.  If you cannot swallow my decisions, then you and Sir Belwick can leave and I will deal with the both of you at a later date."_

The two chastised knights exchange glances and then storm out of the conference room.  Before he slams the door behind him, Sir Belwick says: "These short sighted actions will mean the end of the Kingdom one day."

The Baron turns to the party with a frustrated look and says: _"I apologize for that, but my knights are frustrated by current events.  As I was saying, I see no reason to detain you.  You may feel free to stay here at the Keep tonight as my guests.  Quarters and meals will be made available to you.  Please be aware that a message will be sent to Lady Timor to inform her of these events.  As Lady of the realm it is her information to have.  Is there anything else Thomas?"_

The wizard finishes scribing words on a parchment and says: "I would suggest that the party leave an object in my possession.  It need not be valuable or important: a lock of hair, a dagger or piece of clothing.  The Lady will want to know that we can find these individuals should anything take place on their journey that may alter the story they have told here today.  By having one of their possessions, I may be able to 'scry' them more effectively."

_"I agree.  Make it so." _ Says the Baron.  _"Now, are there any questions you have of me and my council?"_


----------



## Adjuntive (Jun 7, 2011)

Alric, not in the least surprised in the uproar of complaint, is at least relieved that the Baron is letting them go. The wizard's recommendation of personal object makes him wary though.

Turning to Arnir and whispering, _"Is such a thing safe Arnir? Could they use such things to enslave or ensorcel us?"_


----------



## fromage67 (Jun 7, 2011)

Lars makes a grimace of distaste at the mention of a personal object. He makes a vow to himself that the object would not come from him.


----------



## The Bashar (Jun 7, 2011)

Hrimr is startled by the brazen outburst of the two Knights. They seem to see enemies everywhere, thankfully the Baron is not so paranoid. But with the Wizards request for an object it appears that the party is not completely above suspicion. 

"I don't see why you must be able to track us down. But if it will allow our party to continue on our way then here."

With that Hrimr stands up and grabs his winter cloak and cuts off an square inch of fabric. He tosses it onto the table in front of the wizard.

"Is that sufficent?" He says with a not so subtle hint of indignation.


----------



## Gregor (Jun 8, 2011)

Thomas collects the piece of cloth and places it into a leather pouch on his belt.  With a smile he says: "Have no worries master dwarf, we are not interested in hounding you on your journey.  However, the events you participated in must be communicated to Lady Timor so that she may be made aware of any and all potential risks to her lands.  Should she wish to speak with you, then it will be much easier to locate you magically if we have something from your person."

The Baron nods and stands up, _"I believe we are finished here.  The servants will show you to your quarters.  I would ask that you complete your business and be on your way tomorrow.  The less contact you have with certain members of my council, the better.  For everyone's sake.  Good day."_

With that, the Baron, Sir Delphin and Lady Bronwyn leave and servants arrive to take you to some spartan accommodations in the upper floors of the tower.  Meals are scheduled for later in the evening and you are free to come and go at your leisure.  Thomas arrives at Arnir's room sometime later and invites him back to his office to continue the discussion and sharing of arcane wisdom.

        *GM:*  With respect to shopping, I'll just assume everything is done at this point: new clothes for Lars (to be picked up when you leave in the morning), forge stuff with Bannock, cart and mule purchased, etc.  Torrent went and purchased about 3 weeks of food for the party, so the cart will come in handy (that food weighs 147 lbs!)


----------



## The Bashar (Jun 8, 2011)

After the meeting Hrimr goes to see Bannock.

"Here's that Strength potion Bannock.  Save it until you really have to shove that glaive down someone's throat!  You owe me 75 gold for it as well.  Once we get some more gold I will try and make some more for the party.  Have a good night, see you in the morning."

With that Hrimr retires to his chamber for the evening.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jun 8, 2011)

Kirio, a little boggled at the quick handing over of a scrying object, shrugs and decides to go to bed.  The attention of the nobility has always been a good indicator of when to get the hell outa town.


----------



## Bannock (Jun 8, 2011)

Bannock reels back and clutches his heart as if he's having a cardiac arrest. If he had any drink in his mouth, he'd have uncontrollably sprayed it all over Hrimr.

"SEVENTY FIVE GOLD!!? Kord's cock! With that much I could live like a prince for a month, man! That's more than I have to my name! Keep your potion and sell it to some rich fop who can afford it! Fifteen minutes of extra power isn't worth a king's ransom!"

Bannock staggers down the hallway, still muttering in disbelief.


----------



## The Bashar (Jun 8, 2011)

Hrimr thinks back to the morning.



Bannock said:


> "Agh. Here's a tip from Bannock, don't go falling asleep in the bath, lest you wake up lookin' like your granny in the morning," he says. "That'll do Hrimr. I can't say I'd mind having that handy spell in pocket."




Hrimr stands in the hall, potion in hand, staring at the back of Bannock as he walks away ranting.

"I guess he spent all his money on drink and women.  Oh well I guess I will hold onto the potion for the time being.  I guess no one told him adventuring was an exepensive endeavour."


----------



## digimattic (Jun 10, 2011)

Arnir is rather happy to be out of the office and follows Thomas to his study, spending about 6 hours chatting with his colleage and furiously copying arcane glyphs and notes into his spellbook.  Upon finishing, he collects his possessions and heads over to see the rest of his party, coinpurse much lighter than when he arrived. Upon meeting them, he hands the six original party members a stack of 75 GP from the sale of the various treasures that had been collected.

Eyeing the food, he nods to Torrent appreciatively "Good thing you've got this- my rations are spent! Is there anything else we need to take care of before leaving? I'm growing bored of this place."


----------



## Gregor (Jun 10, 2011)

*GM:*  Arnir, Bannock, Hrimr and your DM are gone for the weekend, so there wont be much traffic.  We're reenacting the pub scene at a cottage.  Hopefully we won't have to play an axe throwing game with a smarmy dwarf.  Actually...hopefully we DO!


----------



## Gregor (Jun 13, 2011)

At first light, the party is awoken by servants and guards and brought down to the kitchens.  Freshly baked bread, dried meat and ale is provided to break your fast and you are then escorted out of the building.  The stablemaster presents Lars his mule, a sorry-looking shaggy grey beast, and a sturdy wooden cart.  The group then walks back down through the small town, stopping at relevant shops to pick up the many packages and bags of food Torrent purchased, as well as new clothes or any other good that was awaiting retrieval.  Finally, with the cart filled with goods and your packs lightened for the trip, you march out of East Watch and head south across the Kingdom of Dassen.

Your travels are largely uneventful and mostly overland.  Once you skirt the Thornwood, you spend the majority of your time walking across naturally sloping valleys and hills that are populated by not much more than farms, streams and small clusters of woods.  Your nights are spent camping beneath the stars and the weather is largely pleasant.  On a few different evenings you manage to sleep in kindly farmers’ barns amidst mooing cows on beds of hay.  You pass bands of refugees from Ragesia, who huddle together for warmth at night and travel with only the clothes on their backs.  Those that you speak with tell you of their flight from the Scourge for their ‘abilities’ or ‘gifts’ and tell you that they head for Seaquen and the protection that the Lyceum offers for those who seek refuge there.  Apparently the headmaster, a man named Simeon, has proclaimed that the school will fight the Scourge and others are being called upon to do the same.  When you stop into small towns or fishing communities along the coast, you are unable to procure naval passage to Seaquen.  Most sailors are simple folk who fear the intensified military presence on the seas and you find that no merchant vessels have stopped into port for weeks.

You pass out of Lady Timor’s domain and trudge through the lands of Rego, Namin and briefly across the peninsula of Megadon.  At the icy Nasham River you cross via a ferry and enter the lands of Dene where you once again continue to march south.  Once you pass through the Idemmer Wood, Torrent informs you that according to her maps, the party has exited the Kingdom of Dassen and must now travel down the independent lands that surround the Town of Seaquen, where the magical academy of Lyceum exists.  

The weather this far south turns temperate and slightly warm and the land quickly becomes marshy, swampy and scattered with craggy rocks and gnarled trees.  Your travel down the peninsula is along an old dirt road which ends at a village on the edge of the vast Sour Lake Swamp, a steaming morass that stretches as far as your eyes can see.  A constant drizzle falls on you and after almost three weeks of walking, your feet are sore and your now wet clothes and hair have become a serious cause for annoyance.  The village, called Vidor on your map, is little more than a shanty town with a few moss-covered wooden buildings that contain small shops.  Perhaps forty refugees huddle around peat fires beside the muddy road or lay around miserably in damp tents.

As you walk into the village, a number of shop keeps and townsfolk call out to you with offers and warnings.  You hear things like: _“Headin’ to Seaquen my lords? You’ll need some boats!  I have good prices!”, “Maps of the swamp, only 5 pieces of gold”, “Come and see my wares good sirs and madam, I have gator tooth pendants to ward away all evil!” “Listen not to that fool my friends, he can craft only doors not boats.  I will give you a free keg for every three boats you buy. I’ll even throw in the beer for free!”_ 

It is quite clear that you have entered a town where the economy is based on the flood of humanity heading south to Seaquen.


----------



## Bannock (Jun 14, 2011)

At some point early in the trip, well before the party enters the hamlet of Vidor, Bannock managed to catch Arnir alone during a rest stop to finally ask him about the black glaive. The dwarven smith's suggestion that it might have magical properties had been nagging at him since leaving East Watch and he'd been eager to ask Arnir about it. He hoped that after a few days the Elven wizard wouldn't still be sore about having his pride sacrificed for the sake of not being stabbed to death by two dozen of Lady Timor's men at arms.









*OOC:*


Is the 75 gold to be split 6 ways, or is that 75 each?


----------



## digimattic (Jun 14, 2011)

Arnir's grudge slowly fades away along with his memory of the night, and he's soon openly warm with Bannock again.

Arnir takes a day to prepare the spell, and then casts Identify on the glaive. If there is a magical aura detected, he uses his skill in spellcraft to attempt to figure out what it is.

After a few moments Arnir nods his head in understanding, turns to Bannock and says "From what I could gather - which is everything - this glaive will do slightly more damage to anyone you hit with it than a normal one would. In addition, it's been permanently enchanted to look like it's always bloody."









*OOC:*


The glaive does an extra +1 damage and has a permanent glamer making it appear constantly blood stained.















*OOC:*


That's 75GP each.


----------



## The Bashar (Jun 14, 2011)

Hrimr is taken aback by the press of people clamouring for their gold.  He walks up beside Torrent.

"Torrent, what is our next course of action?  Do we need to hire boats to get to the Lyceum?  I've never been this far south."


----------



## Gregor (Jun 14, 2011)

[sblock="for Arnir"]Arnir, the weapon is a _+1 Glaive_ with a permanent illusion (glamer) that makes it appear as if it is constantly stained with blood.[/sblock]

"According to my maps," says Torrent, "we need to cross the swamp before we get to Seaquen.  Its a town right at the end of the peninsula.  However, I have never traversed the swamp and my maps are hardly exact on which way we should travel through.  Last time I was in Seaquen I arrived and left by ship."

She takes in the villagers hawking everything and anything, while watching the miserable refugees huddling in damp tents.  "We definitely need a map and some opinion on what to expect in there.  Should we split up and gather information?"


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jun 14, 2011)

> "We definitely need a map and some opinion on what to expect in there. Should we split up and gather information?"




Kirio smiles _"An excellent suggestion.  I recommend we stay at least in pairs however, call me paranoid, but we are in a desperate place, best not be too tempting a target no?"_  He turns towards Alric _"Care to accompany me Alric, let's go see what we can see."   _

OOC: Gather information Diplomacy check on the way, Kirio spend 4 hours wandering town asking locals about travel through the swamp (will spend 5 gold being "generous"... after spending an hour and rolling a $#%^& 2, Kirio tries again... wow, I suck!


----------



## Adjuntive (Jun 14, 2011)

Alric looks about in disdain of the unwashed masses of people and crinkles his nose, presumably because of whatever stench he detects.

_"Alright Kirio. I will accompany you to gather the information we require."_

Alric follows Kirio's lead, follow-up questioning any people they come across to supplement the questions asked by Kirio.









*OOC:*


Assisting gather info check coming. Consider Alric occupied for all the time Kirio is.


----------



## fromage67 (Jun 14, 2011)

Lars surveys the village and says, "This isn't a very promising bunch, is it? I'll go and check things out as well, see if we can't find a decent guide, or maybe a ship captain. I've never been in a large swamp, but it doesn't sound too easy to cross. And I wouldn't want to sail off in a leaky fisherman's dinghy. Anybody joining me? Bannock, Arnir, Hrimr?"

Lars, his new clothes already dirty and crumpled after weeks on the open road heads into the village. He finds a drinking establishment near the port and starts inquiring after ship captains or swamp guides.


----------



## Bannock (Jun 14, 2011)

Bannock volunteers to go with Lars, and is happy to end up in a place where some refreshment can be found. He spends some silver buying Lars and he drinks and then splits with Lars to work the other part of the room. After some small talk with one fellow, he nudges him and says, loudly enough that the surrounding groups of travelers are within earshot, "I hear the way to Seaquen tru' the swamps near be impassable, I venture there ain't no man skilled enough to make it on foot, and the war up north is making all the sea captains too craven to sail. Ain't no brave men left in this world."


----------



## Gregor (Jun 14, 2011)

The party as a whole is able to learn the following by walking and chatting through Vidor:

The town of Seaquen is about 50 miles or so away through the swamp.  The road that runs through Vidor ends 15 miles away at the edge of the swamp.  The swamp itself is a mix of waist deep mud and stagnant pools with patches of dry land interspersed.  Traversing the morass without boats will be extremely difficult if not impossible.  Seaquen can also be reached by skirting the coastline, but townsfolk discourage it due to craggy outcroppings and the constant tides which can mire travelers in impassable terrain.

The villagers in Vidor offer the following goods to help you get through the swamp or along the coast: Map of the swamp 5 gp, Rowboat (seats three medium creatures and gear) – 100 gp, Oar/pole – 5 gp, Gator tooth necklace (purported to ward off wild animals) – 25 gp, Portage of a rowboat 15 miles to end of the road (two men will carry the boats for you) – 5 gp.  Everything else, such as food or equipment cost double the normal market prices. 

In addition, Kirio and Alric bump into a portly human shop keep who tells them the following piece of information:

_“Lots of refugees coming through here. Lots of mages. Too many, I think, with lots of black cats coming with them. Lots of bad luck concentrating in one place. Folks who can afford a boat through the swamp have already left. One crazy redhead, she just hired a couple of burly guys as bodyguards and walked into the swamp. Swamp’s dangerous. Guess she had a death wish. Too bad. She was the prettiest thing I ever seen in this town”_

Lars and Bannock, elsewhere in town, hear this from a swarthy patron in the drinking room:

_“Craven indeed traveler.  None here want any of that swamp business.  Even mages – rejects from that wizard school probably – get lost in the swamp and go crazy, start eating folks who get lost in the fog. Don’t trust  any lights you see at night.”_

Diashan and Torrent purchase maps of the swamp from various vendors, and learn that each one is different from the other.  With a frustrated shake of his shoulders, the aged elf says: "Well, good thing I'm a ranger.  Hopefully Hrimr and I can navigate the terrain through our survival skills."


----------



## fromage67 (Jun 15, 2011)

"It will cost us about 360 gp for three rowboats carried by these sturdy lads to the edge of the swamp. Doesn't seem to be many alternatives other than waiting in town for a trader's boat. Should be one coming around in the next while. Maybe sooner if we are lucky. I value my skin pretty highly. Not sure if the swamp is the best course."


----------



## The Bashar (Jun 15, 2011)

"Do we even have 360 gp between us?  Diashan and I should be able to navigate our way through the swamp.  It won't be the easiest trip I would imagine, but I don't think we should sit here waiting in this town for a boat that may never come."


----------



## Gregor (Jun 15, 2011)

"I have 200 pieces of gold to my name.  I am happy to put it towards two boats.  Who knows when a boat will arrive, if at all?  There can't be more than 60 villagers in this whole money-grubbing hovel.  Its hardly a major destination for a merchant and the rains show no sign of clearing."  Torrent puts a smirk on her face and says, "We walked through a living forest fire and emerged unscathed.  How difficult can a trek through a swamp be?"


----------



## digimattic (Jun 15, 2011)

Arnir has spent the entire time he's been in this village in silence, though his facial expressions and body language plainly convey his thoughts about being here; curling his lip at every soggy,  soaked villager and compulsively casting prestidigitation on himself to stay clean, you can see that he is ill at ease in this place so it is no surprise when he finally says "I haven't much gold left, but I'll gladly pay to get out of this place. Even Bannock's perpetual flatulence would smell like a rose compared to this open sewer."


----------



## Adjuntive (Jun 15, 2011)

Alric blasts a curse at no one in particular and then shakes his head in disgust. Some of you find his outburst surprising, but he quickly dispels any mystery behind the outburst.

_"Blasted highway robbery!! I worked hard for this gold and now I have to part with a veritable fortune just for a set of ing boats!! Are any of you skilled in haggling? Can't we widdle down this price? Hell, I'll threaten the merchants with death and dismemberment if I save some slim coppers for these prices!"_

He then shuffles through his belongings in an agitated manner and comes up with his coin purse. He tosses it up and down in his hand for a moment as if weighing it and says:

_"I can contribute 120gp if need be. Though it's only contributed if Kirio, Lars and myself perform some 'negotiation' for the supplies."_


----------



## fromage67 (Jun 15, 2011)

Lars sighs and says, "I was afraid you might be thinking that way. I have the money, I picked up some rich merchan't treasure in Gate Pass from those lockers. I hate to spend it on these boats when we will likely abandon them in Seaquen. Can't be helped."

Lars goes out to secure the 3 rowboats and hopefully sell his mule and cart at the same time. "OK Alric & Kirio, let's go negotiate..."

OOC: Lars is ready and willing to use his intimidate skill here.


----------



## Gregor (Jun 15, 2011)

Amidst piles of soggy sawdust, you come upon a group of villagers building small rowboats.  They work diligently on sawing timber, hammering nails and carving poles and oars.  With a wide grin and open arms, a young bearded human man steps forward.  His commoner's clothing is covered in wood chips and dust and his greasy blonde hair hangs from his head in thick strands.  "Welcome, welcome, my lords," he begins, "are you in need of boats for a trip into the swamp?  Hardy warriors and travelers like yourselves have come to the right place.  Name's Leto Moore, at your service."


----------



## fromage67 (Jun 16, 2011)

Lars answers, "Indeed we are, my good man. We need boats to carry 8 people and their gear through the swamp safely. I think we will need three shallow boats and oars. Let me see what you have."


----------



## Gregor (Jun 16, 2011)

"Aye, you'll definitely be needin' three of my craft good sir." Says Leto. "You won't be dissapointed with their quality.  I don't mean to boast but I've easily sold a hundred craft to other refugees headin' to Seaquen.  For 300 pieces of gold you can have your three boats."

He leads you over to where most of the work is being done to give you a glimpse of the rowboats he is building.  "These here will get you through the swamp without a hitch.  Most of it is pools of muddy water, but it gets shallow sometimes so you'll need poles and oars as well.  I'd be happy to throw them in with the purchase if you were willing to trade me your mule and cart."


----------



## fromage67 (Jun 20, 2011)

"Well, we'll be needing three boats, so I am sure we can work out an acceptable price. We'll offer you 180 gp for the whole lot. Plus you get the mule and cart. A fair deal." Lars says this matter-of-factly, stating it as a fact.


----------



## Gregor (Jun 20, 2011)

Leto throws back his head and laughs, "180 pieces of gold for the whole lot he says.  Are you some kind of travelling mummer?  Nay friend, a fair price is the one I offered you.  Waukeen has smiled on Vidor these days and the cost of getting through the swamp to Seaquen is the amount I set.  If you can't pay for the cost of my boats, then I guess you'll have to swim or you can pitch a tent with the sorry lot sleeping outside the village."  He laughs again.


----------



## fromage67 (Jun 20, 2011)

Lars laugh along good-naturedly, and pats the man on the back. Then he leans forward and says, sotto voce, "Listen up, you snot-brained retard. You see my friends and I? We just walked half a continent from a war zone. We killed several Ragesian soldiers on our way, not to mention we destroyed several undead, and even sent some devils on their way back to Hell. I'm not about to let a freaking Carpenter call me a Mummer, and stop me from getting to my desired goal, and gouge me while he's at it. So, you and your little friends get busy, and build us three solid, waterproof, dependable boats, and make it damned fast, or else, I will return here and make life a living Hell. Am I making myself clear? I'll come back and check up on you in the morning." Lars leans back and lets out another good-natured laugh and starts walking away.


----------



## Adjuntive (Jun 20, 2011)

At listening to the carpenter name his ascorbant price with the air of a man who thinks he'll get what he wants Alric's face darkens. Resisting the temptation to hit the arrogant tradesman he opens his mouth to retort then hesitates listening to Lars' reply.

Stifling a laugh but taking his cue, Alric walks up behind and beside Lars in plain view to the boat maker, and cracks his mailed knuckles as Lars intones 'Living Hell'.

_"Just last week we walked through the ever-burning forest, so trust my friend's perspective on 'living hell' boatman."_


----------



## Gregor (Jun 20, 2011)

Leto's face drains of colour as he hears Lars' words.  He turns his eyes to the blades on the young rogue's belt and then towards the armor and other weapons carried by his comrades.  He notices the travel worn boots, the weather stained clothes, the scars on arms and faces and finally the steely gaze of a man who obviously grew up on the rough streets of a major city. 

"Ah yes my lord, forgive me!" stammers Leto, "your price...was...uh...more than generous.  No need to come back tomorrow.  I have boats finished now.  Finest quality."  He turns to his staff of men, clapping his hands: "Rufus, Mihael, run outside and secure the mule and cart.  You other six, pick up oars and poles and three boats and begin carrying them to the edge of the swamp.  Now damn you, I don't pay you to stare and drool!"

The men snap into action, making sure you bring you your belongings out of the cart with care.  Your three wooden boats begin heading down the road, born on the backs of the carpenter's staff.  

"Have a safe travel my lords, and thank you for your patronage.  If you begin walking now, you should reach the edge of the swamp by dusk.  There is an old hunter's cabin there, it should provide excellent shelter tonight against the rains.  Again, one hundred thanks!"  Leto bows a number of times, collects his payment from Lars and goes back to work in his shop.

Torrents looks at Lars as the business is suddenly conducted briskly and cheaply.  Smiling as she doles out her now much smaller share of the gold, she says: "Not sure you what said to that man Lars, but you obviously have a way with words.  Well, lets start walking, this town makes me sick."  With that, she trudges down the road after the men carrying the boats.

        *GM:*  Torrent happily hands over 100 pieces of gold towards the price.  The rest of you can figure out who paid what for the rest of the 80gp.


----------



## fromage67 (Jun 20, 2011)

Lars stops walking and turns around, with a half-smile. "I knew we could get along."

Lars starts following the carpenters, but after a few moments, he reconsiders. "I think I will walk ahead. If I was a highwayman, this would be a good spot for an ambush." Lars starts trotting a hundred yards or so ahead of the boats.


----------



## Gregor (Jun 20, 2011)

The party walks out of Vidor, ahead and behind the laborers that carry your new boats.  When you set out the road is fairly tame. The path is about five feet wide, shored up in places with small stone bridges when the ground dips. Going more than twenty feet off the path will obviously land a person in knee-deep muck. 

After 15 miles, a run down shack sits at the side of the road, its surface covered in moss and its roof has clearly toppled inward from rot. Nearby trees have been cleared, and a few abandoned, half-made rafts litter the area, none of them structurally stable. Its clear that beyond this point, travel will have to be by boat as a seemingly endless bayou stretches out before you.

The labourers drop your boats, poles and oars and begin their long, hunch-backed walk to Vidor.  The sky begins to darken and the drizzle continues to fall.  Diashan, after quickly inspecting the rotten cabin, suggests that camp be made on the dry road and he sets off to find usable tinder for a fire.

Torrent pitches her tent and begins to pour over the maps she purchased back in town.  She notes that you have about 30 miles of swamp to cross,  before a final 5 miles of another marsh road that leads to the tip of the peninsula where Seaquen lies.

        *GM:*  Feel free to post whatever you like, including any business you conducted before leaving town.  Please also let me know, now that you're out and abroad again, what the watch order will be overnight.


----------



## Bannock (Jun 20, 2011)

Bannock chuckles at Lars and Alric's show of force, and pitches in 20 gp towards the price of the boats. At the end of the 15 mile march, he still feels fairly fresh, and volunteers for first watch. He looks at the morass beyond the path with trepidation, and hugs his weapons close, afraid of losing his heavy steel to the murky bog.

"I hate swamps! Maybe if I keep watch all night, I can sleep on the boats and you can wake me in Seaquen,", he remarks, only a bit sarcastically.


----------



## The Bashar (Jun 21, 2011)

Hrimr reaches into his pouch and pulls out 20 gp as well.

When the party reaches the swamp Hrimr takes in the scents and surveys the area.  He joins Torrent and has a look at the maps as well.

"I will take the first watch.  Maybe I can meet some of the creatures that live here."

Hrimr then takes a good look around to see if he spots any creatures.


----------



## fromage67 (Jun 21, 2011)

Lars volunteers for the midnight watch.

He gets himself some lunch and he eats it as he walks around the camp. He spends a good amount of time staring at the bayou water, fascinated. He plays at skipping stones, sending them on unnaturally long trajectories.


----------



## Adjuntive (Jun 21, 2011)

Alric throws in 20gp while grumbling that he's throwing away a veritable fortune on boats, BOATS!

After the long 15mile trek Alric seems to be setting with the sun. He digs in and sets up his tent, stows his gear and prepares to get whatever sleep he can in this infernally humid place.

"I will take last watch. Please keep the fire going, mine eyes are not so good in the gloom."


----------



## Gregor (Jun 21, 2011)

*Time to dust off those dice ye adventurers!*

Despite the constant drizzle, Diashan manages to scavenge enough fuel for a fire.  Broken branches, gnarled roots and dry patches of moss make for a smoky greasy fire but it sheds warmth and light.

Throughout the first watch Hrimr and Bannock chat idly while slapping away the mosquitoes that are now as constant as the rain.  The fire crackles gently and the sounds of birds and frogs fill the night.  Towards midnight, as the first shift is coming to an end, Hrimr and Bannock move to wake Lars and Diashan who elected to watch the camp during the twilight hours.

As the four of you stand around by the fire preparing to trade shifts, some of you become aware that you are not alone and trouble is lurking in the darkness beyond the camp fire light.  Suddenly, two small arrows come flying into the camp in the direction of Hrimr, but strike the damp ground at his feet.  

[sblock="for Hrimr"]Hrimr, through your darkvision, you suddenly notice that a number of humanoids are attempting to stealthily approach your camp from various directions.  These humanoids vary in size and girth, but each has distinct lizard-like features: scaly skin, wedge-shaped heads filled with sharp teeth, claws and spiked tails.  You can make out seven targets.  From the bayou (south), still dripping water, come four man-sized creatures wielding clubs and large shields made from tortoise shells.  From the west, near the rotten shack, are two smaller creatures with short bows that have noticed that you have spotted them.  In response they fire arrows from their bows in your direction.  From the east, near the road, stands a large lizard man.  He looms about 8 feet in height and you figure his scales are matte black.  It wields a massive spiked club.  

You figure the targets are all about 50 feet away from the camp fire, which keeps them just on the edge of the darkness.  Those with lowlight (the elves) will be able to see them, but the humans in the party are all but blind to them.

Diashan appears to see and hear what you do.[/sblock]

[sblock="for Lars"]Lars, you don't hear or see anything and are thus surprised by what takes place.  However, once the arrows strike the ground, you are on alert.[/sblock]

[sblock="for Bannock"]Bannock, you hear a large twig snap in the darkness and then hear one or two heavy footfalls in distant puddles.  You are blind to what is out there, but the sound puts you on alert.  You are therefore not surprised when the attack comes.[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Arnir and Kirio, not sure of your status so you can be awake or asleep when this takes place.  I imagine you're both asleep given your need to memorize spells.


----------



## Gregor (Jun 21, 2011)

*Surprise Round*

        *GM:*  This round *only* takes place for Bannock, Hrimr, Diashan, Lars and the DM.  On the surprise round you may only take a standard and a free action.  

If you're asleep, you'll need to act on the next round when your initiative comes up.  Also, the sounds of combat will wake you, but you begin your round prone.

I've rolled everyone's initiative just so we have a working record when we go into Round 1.

Some terrain details:  

The campfire is a pretty small one, so it yields about a 20 ft radius of light all around it.  There is then shadowy illumination for yet another 20ft beyond that (shadows that things could hide in, but also be spotted).  Targets inside the shadowy illumination have concealment and attacks against such targets have a 20% miss chance.  Beyond the 40ft, it is pitch black.  At this point, unless you have low-light vision or darkvision, you are effectively blind to what is beyond the light.

Also, the green pools are knee deep pools of water which count as difficult terrain unless you have a swim speed (takes 2 squares of movement to travel 1 square, no 5ft steps and cannot charge through unless you want to try and make an Acrobatics check to jump over it as part of the charge).  The shrubs will give concealment to any target inside them (20% miss chance).

     

********
*Surprise Round Initiative Order*

1 - Lars
2 - Bannock
3 - Hrimr
4 - DM#3 - B 
5 - Diashan
6 - DM#1 - L
7 - DM#2 - P

********


********
*Full Initiative Order (for Round 1 and the rest of combat)*

1 - Lars
2 - Arnir
3 - Bannock
4 - Kirio
5 - Hrimr
6 - DM#3 - B
7 - Diashan
8 - Torrent
9 - DM#1 - L
10 - Alric
11 - DM#2 - P
********

Swamp Ambush - Surprise Round


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jun 21, 2011)

OOC: Kirio does not need to memorize spells, but he is asleep... Sorry for the radio silence last little while, severe modem failure at home (resolved) and just a little busy getting out there enjoying the weather.


----------



## fromage67 (Jun 22, 2011)

Lars steps away from the fire (N15) and shouts, "Awake!" He then draws his dagger, whispers a few words and touches the dagger's tip. It immediately starts glowing with a warm yellowish light.


----------



## Gregor (Jun 22, 2011)

*GM:*  Lars, as I mentioned above, you can only do standard actions and free actions in the surprise round.  Your move does not happen.     

Lars, the extra light added from your now magically-luminescent dagger just barely outlines one of your attackers.  Wreathed in the shadows just beyond your sight stands an 8 or 9 foot tall Lizardman (O,P,22,23).  Its body is covered in black scales and its head is dominated by a large draconic mouth filled with sharp teeth.  Crested scales run along the top of its head and spine and a large spiked club sits in its hands.


----------



## Bannock (Jun 22, 2011)

Spooked, and unable to see the assailants clearly, Bannock drops into a fighting stance and readies an attack on any enemy who enters his range.


----------



## The Bashar (Jun 22, 2011)

Hrimr begins to chant and summons a cyclone of stones behind the four lizard men (Bottom right corner of N3). The stones begin to pelt them in the head and impede their movement.









*OOC:*


Cast Stone Call 40ft area, 20ft high. Difficult terrain in the AOE for 4 rounds.


----------



## Gregor (Jun 22, 2011)

Cries of pain and hisses sound out in the darkness as Hrimr finishes his spell, the edge of which begins to blow sand and gravel on Kirio's narrowly missed sleeping form.

Near the road, the now briefly illuminated hulking Lizardman releases a deep cry of words and then charges towards Lars with its massive spiked club raised over its crested head.  The ground shakes as it lopes into the firelight, light glinting off its large ebon scales and it roars as it brings the club down in a murderous arc aimed at the rogue (charges as standard action to O,P,16,17).  The weight of the blow drives the head of the club into the damp ground with a heavy thud, having narrowly missed connecting with Lars shoulder.

[sblock="if you speak Draconic"]Tonight we feast on man flesh![/sblock]

Thanks to his elven eyes, Diashan has the benefit of seeing the additional attackers beyond the gloom.  Without much to do as the surprise attack takes place, he draws his two swords and readies to attack any enemies who would approach the sleeping forms of his elven brothers Kirio and Arnir.  He calls out: "Arm yourselves friends, lizard folk are attacking!"

Two more arrows then flash out of the darkness and into the camp.  This time, the missiles seek out the large form of Bannock who stands silhouetted against the light of the camp fire.  The first arrow sails wide, but the second finds a gap in the warrior's half plate.  The small projectile pierces the chain undercoat and wedges itself in flesh.

[sblock="for Bannock"]Mere seconds after the arrow strikes you, your vision begins to swim and your stomach starts to roil.  At the start of your turn, please make a Fortitude save vs. DC 14 or lose 1d4 Strength.[/sblock]


----------



## Gregor (Jun 22, 2011)

*Round 1 Starts Now!*

********
*Full Initiative Order *

1 - Lars
2 - Arnir
3 - Bannock
4 - Kirio
5 - Hrimr
6 - DM#3 - B (Dead)
7 - Diashan
8 - Torrent
9 - DM#1 - L
10 - Alric
11 - DM#2 - P (Dead)
********

        *GM:*  Given that the darkness is a key terrain feature of this fight, I have edited the map to indicate the aura of light being shed by the campfire.   The area between the campfire and the yellow line is fully lit.  The area between the yellow line and the orange line is the shadowy illumination (concealment).  Obviously anything beyond the orange line is completely hidden by darkness and is thus invisible to you (just suspend disbelief even though you can see them on the map  ) unless you have low-light vision which lets you see in colour another 20ft beyond the orange line (still concealment), or darkvision which lets you see in black and white the same distance. 

Lars is producing an aura of light just as large due to his spell, so I can edit the light when and if he moves or throws his dagger or something.

Is this helpful?     

Swamp Ambush - Round 1


----------



## fromage67 (Jun 23, 2011)

Lars steps away from the huge lizardman (N14), and throws his lighted dagger at him.

Ooc: forgot point blank shot, so final roll=18


----------



## Gregor (Jun 23, 2011)

Lars, your blade spins towards the hulking monster and embeds itself in its shoulder.  It roars in pain and the glowing dagger casts haunting shadows across its face.


----------



## Gregor (Jun 23, 2011)

*GM:*  Your wizard is currently enjoying himself out in Montreal right now, so he has asked me to post his turn for him.  Here is my best attempt at being Arnir...      

The canvas tent whips open and then topples over as Arnir, half-dressed and groggy, emerges into the midst of a surprise assault by lizardfolk.  He scans the area, quickly rubs sleep from his eyes with the back of one hand (which is holding his bow) and raises the other with a pointed index finger towards the largest enemy.  

"Well would you look at the size of that one," he says, "I could have quite the trunk made from that scaly hide." 

Then, through a stifled yawn he speaks incantations and a blinding arc of electrical energy blasts forth from his pointed hand.  The surrounding area is briefly illuminated and the human members of the party can quickly take in the numbers and approximate locations of their attackers before it goes dark again.  The ray strikes the large black lizard man and courses across its body before finally discharging into the ground.  The beast lets out a scream of pain and rage, but does not falter. 

[sblock="for Arnir"]Arnir, the creatures around you are three different species of Lizardfolk.  These creatures are land dwelling, but can hold their breath for unnaturally long periods of time.  They make their homes in swamps and hunt for meat to eat.  The large black one is known as a Blackscale and asides from being very strong and tough, it also has a natural resistance to acid.  The four carrying tortoise shell shields are standard lizardfolk and are otherwise unremarkable.  The last two with bows are known as Poison Dusks who, as their name implies, enjoy using poison on their arrowheads and spears.  They most commonly use giant spider venom which, once introduced to the body, weakens and reduces the target's strength. [/sblock]

        *GM:*  Ignore that concealment roll, I forgot that Arnir has low light vision.  Doh!


----------



## Bannock (Jun 24, 2011)

The arrow strikes Bannock and causes a minor flesh wound, but after a few moments he feels his face go flush and his vision swims, almost causing him to lose his balance. However, he plants his back foot, takes a breath and seems able to regain focus. Ripping the small arrow out of his shoulder, he calls out, "Watch those arrows! They're poison, maybe!"

Then he dashes out in front of the fire (M-16) and attacks the large lizard man, it being the only enemy he can see.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jun 24, 2011)

Kirio coughs a couple of times as he wakes up... _"What in the nine hells..." _ he gets up, and after quickly surveying the scene, sighs and curses under his breath_ "lizard folk, f those a-..."_

He raises his arms and screams in the direction of the archers, and almost visible wave of sound travelling towards them... (targeting C6, area of effect C6-7, B6-7)

OOC: Kirio casts sound burst, 1 d8 damage plus fortitude save DC 15 or be stunned for one round... also nature knowledge check for lizardmen


----------



## Gregor (Jun 24, 2011)

Bannock, your magical blade carves a deep gash down the side of the large lizard folk.  Combined with Arnir's spell, it is a blow that surely should have slain the beast.  However, it still stands, looking dazed from blood loss but still filled with rage.

[sblock="for Bannock"]After 9 more rounds, you need to make another Fort save vs. the poison (same effect, 1d4 strength).  If the combat doesn't last that long, just do it right after it ends.[/sblock]

Kirio, your spell detonates in the darkness.  The two lizardfolk clutch at their ears and cry out before falling to the ground with blood and brain matter leaking from their skulls.

[sblock="for Kirio"]You don't seem to know anything about Lizardfolk.[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Area of effect spells need only the one damage roll, which is applied to everyone in the area.  I took your first roll as that value (which is 8 on my screen).


----------



## The Bashar (Jun 24, 2011)

Hrimr steps towards the swirling cyclone he summoned (K12), summons an acid dart, and throws it at one of the lizardmen (N6).


----------



## Gregor (Jun 24, 2011)

Screaming in pain and anger, the hulking brute hefts its heavy spiked club and swings it at Bannock.  The massive weapon collides with Bannock, denting armor, bruising ribs and puncturing bloody wounds on exposed areas.  The brute then steps closer to the fire, blood weeping from its wounds and rage still clear in its eyes (5-ft step to N,O,17,18)

Seeing a potential opportunity, Diashan attempts to tumble forward under the threatening reach of the massive war club (move to N16).  He narrowly succeeds in avoiding an opportunistic swing by the large lizardfolk, and when coming out of his roll, he drives his longsword upwards in an attempt to finish the beast.  The sword drives into the beast's belly, right to the hilt, and the massive enemy clutches at the wound as it falls over dead with a heavy thud.

Torrent wakes up late during the tumult.  Without time to strap on her heavy armor, she stands in only a tunic brandishing her battleaxe and light shield.  Confusion is strewn across her face and she readies her weapon in case any enemies emerge from the darkness.

The four lizardfolk continue to press on through the blowing wind and gravel of Hrimr's spell, though unhindered by the pools of water.  They emerge at the edge of the campfire light, hiss and raise their clubs menacingly (each double moves - L5 to L11, M5 to M11, N6 to N12, O6 to O12).


----------



## Adjuntive (Jun 26, 2011)

The noise and tumult awakens Alric violently. He looks around into the gloom seeing on shadowy figures and curses with having no time to don his armor. So, he stands in place and hefts his sword and shield readying himself for the combat to come.


----------



## Gregor (Jun 26, 2011)

*Round 2*

********
*Initiative* 

1 - Lars
2 - Arnir
3 - Bannock
4 - Kirio
5 - Hrimr
6 - Diashan
7 - Torrent
8 - DM#1 - L
9 - Alric

********

Swamp Ambush - Round 2


----------



## fromage67 (Jun 27, 2011)

Lars steps away from the oncoming lizardfolk (M14) and targets the one at N12 with a Daze spell.


----------



## Gregor (Jun 27, 2011)

Lars, your cantrip clouds the lizardman's mind and it stops in its tracks, dazed and confused.


----------



## digimattic (Jun 27, 2011)

As the Blackscale lizard falls in a heap before him and adrenaline pumps through his body, the cloud of sleep that shrouded Arnir's mind falls away and he realizes the peril he's in. Looking wildly behind him with his long black hair unkempt and in his eyes, he sees the advancing lizardmen and quickly decides to put distance between him and them. Taking a 5-foot-step back to L13, Arnir begins to chant and as he extends his hands, his fingertips begin to crackle and glow. Suddenly, blinding arcs of electricity course out in a fan in front of him(M12-M9 & M12-O12), illuminating his fine features revealing a look of stony determination.


----------



## Gregor (Jun 27, 2011)

The lizardfolk are able to dodge most of the arcane energies dispensed by Arnir.  However, many of the crackling arcs of electricity still manage to strike flesh, rending scales and scorching the wounds.  Arnir's spell, combined with the previous damage done by Hrimr, is enough to slaughter the three lizardfolk who topple to the ground with a groan, sizzling and smoking in the night air.

        *GM:*  Lizardfolk at L11 is the only target left on the map


----------



## Bannock (Jun 27, 2011)

Bannock swivels to face the remaining lizardman and rushes forward past Lars (M-13) to strike. His glaive flashes out in front of him, now stained with blood without the help of any enchantment.


----------



## Gregor (Jun 27, 2011)

*Combat Over*

Bannock, your glaive stabs the remaining enemy squarely in the skull.  Meat, chunks of bone and brain matter explode outwards in a torrent of blood as your blade cleaves its head in twain.  Twitching violently, the corpse falls to the ground.

The party looks around, making sure there are no more enemies lurking in the shadows.  After a few moments, you realize that the only sounds you hear are the heavy breaths of your friends, the soft crackling of the fire and the drizzle landing in nearby pools of water.  You are once again alone.


----------



## The Bashar (Jun 28, 2011)

Hrimr walks over to Bannock.

"Let me have a look at that.  You took a nice hit let me help with that."

Hrimr chants and his hand illuminates with a warm light.  He touches Bannock's wound and it begins to heal.

"You said the archers may have poison.  Let me check out the wound the arrow made."


----------



## fromage67 (Jun 28, 2011)

Lars walks over to the large lizard man and pulls out his illuminated dagger. He wipes it on some wet grass, and then declares, "Looks like the swamp is inhabited. Great. Might be tough going."

Lars makes a large circuit around the camp, using his dagger-torch to see by.


----------



## Gregor (Jun 28, 2011)

[sblock="for Bannock"]On your next post, don't forget your second save vs. the poison.[/sblock]

[sblock="for Hrimr"]You inspect Bannock's wounds, but find no evidence of poison.[/sblock]

Lars, and whoever else accompanies him, walks around the camp and rummages through the crude packs and satchels that the lizardmen carried with them.  Asides from their weapons (two small shortbows, 6 small arrows, four clubs and four tortoise shell shields, large sized great club) you find nothing of interest beyond half-eaten hunks of meat,  and the occasional trinket formed from carved bones.  However, on the large black scaled one, you discover a number of interesting items in its raw-hide pack: 3 small ingots of gold (about 3 pounds each) bearing the seal of Ragesia, a silver tankard, 5 pounds of salt formed into bricks, maps of the swamp in various states of decay, 2 sunrods, a set of iron manacles, 6 empty glass vials, an inkpen, a pint of oil and a flask of what smells like extremely strong malt.


----------



## fromage67 (Jun 28, 2011)

Lars whistles in amazement when the ingots of gold are revealed. "Ragesian gold, in a lizardman's backpack, half a continent away. Probably not a coincidence. Anyways, we are already more than compensated for the boats."

Lars briefly looks at the maps, but gives up. "Maybe Arnir or Hrimr can amake sense of these."


----------



## Bannock (Jun 28, 2011)

Bannock feels another noxious feeling come on, but it quickly passes. 

"Hmm, I thought I felt something queer after that arrow stuck me, but maybe I'm just catching cold out 'ere," he says as he goes over his wounds. His ribs ache where the huge lizard warrior found his mark with his great club. "Ow. Bastard. Now I've gotta hammer my armor straight."

He thanks Hrimr for the healing and removes his dented breastplate. He inspects items carried by their dead assailants. Seeing the manacles, he remarks, "Maybe they were s'posed to take at least one of us alive, like." Then he picks up the flask and uncorks it. The smell knocks his eyebrows halfway to his hairline. He plugs it again and tosses it to Hrimr. 

"That's either the strongest moonshine I ever smelled, or something even worse. Could still be I was right about that poison."


----------



## Gregor (Jun 28, 2011)

Torrent takes a quick look at the maps.  "They look like the ones we bought in Vidor," she says, "maybe they took them off some other refugees trying to get through the swamp?"

_"Probably."_ says Diashan, _"I've never heard of lizardfolk being literate, using currency or alchemical goods and any of that other stuff in that sack.  Odds are these beasts have been preying on those desperate enough to venture through the swamp and have picked up whatever looked shiny and interesting."_

With that, Diashan heads back to resume his post on the watch and Torrent heads back to sleep.


----------



## digimattic (Jun 28, 2011)

Arnir nods at Bannock "Those bow wielding ones are known as Poison Dusks - as you correctly surmised, they're quite fond of using giant spider venom on the tips of their arrows and spears. The poison will sap its target's strength unless overcome. You did well, Bannock....Now, if anyone needs me, I'll be in my tent.

...Oh, does anyone know how to skin a lizard? That big one really would make a magnificent trunk." 

Having said that Arnir parts the flap of the tent and disappears. Shortly thereafter deep breathing gives way to a gentle snore.


----------



## The Bashar (Jun 28, 2011)

"If people don't mind I will take the empty vials.  Let me see if this mixture is a magic potion."

With that Hrimr casts Detect magic on the items taken from the large Lizard.


----------



## Gregor (Jun 28, 2011)

*Into the bayou...*

[sblock="for Hrimr"]Nothing registers as magical.  You're very confidant that the flask is filled with the he strongest moonshine Bannock's ever smelled.[/sblock]

You take what loot you desire and then head to sleep or back onto the watch order.  The remainder of the evening is uneventful and you arise eight hours later rested and healed of any wounds.  The dead lizardfolk are covered in flies and mosquitos and the ever present drizzle results in damp tents and blankets.  After a quick breakfast, you pile your gear into the boats and set off into the swamp.

Your boats ply through the murky water by pole or oar.  You dodge muddy islands covered in shrubbery or gnarled and twisted trees, and head down narrow riverways clogged with spider webs filled with dead birds and small animals.  Some parts are wide open and too deep to pole and others are shallow, muddy and require portaging.  Occasionally you pass strange markers in the distance: bizarre shapes carved into the trees, or a cluster of rotting humanoid heads held by small blood-stained spears. The drizzle is relentless and at the end of your first day your boots are caked with mud, your clothes are wet and its all you can do to rest your weary bodies by a small fire.  Watches are kept and asides from the biting insects and some strange sounds in the distance, nothing dangerous transpires.

Towards the end of the second day of similar travel you come across a large and relatively dry patch of land in the middle of a shallow lagoon.  Muscles aching and wet clothes clinging scratchily to your skin you gladly moor your boats and disembark as the sun begins to set behind grey skies.  Tents are pitched, bedrolls laid out and a campfire is easily started from fuel gathered from a large fallen tree.  Herbal tea is brewed and rations are shared over a couple of hours as yet another sombre evening in the swamp sets in.

Slapping at an insect on her scarred neck Torrent says: "Well, judging from the maps, I think we've come about two thirds of the way through this charming area.  One more day of travel and we should be out of here and on the last road to Seaquen. Why don't we open that flask and..."  Her eyes narrow as she trails off, looking over your shoulder and gazing into the fallen darkness around you.  Turning to follow her eyes you all see a faint light in the distance.  It appears to be suspended in a thick cloud of fog and is slowly approaching your camp.

Suddenly, an eerie female voice begins to sing out in the darkness.  The voice  is singing in common and you hear lyrics that suggest the great and wonderful pleasures that can be found by purifying yourself in the sacred waters surrounding you.

********
*Initiative Order*

1 - Lars
2 - Arnir
3 - Kirio
4 - Bannock
5 - DM #3 (W)
6 - Hrimr
7 - Diashan
8 - DM #2 (D)
9 - Torrent
10 - Alric
11 - DM #1 (C)

********

Marsh Attack - Round 1

        *GM:*  I've set an initiative clock because actions here need to go round by round.

As with the last situation, the only light is from your campfire.


----------



## fromage67 (Jun 29, 2011)

OOC: Armor spell failure check...

Lars listens to the song and is wary. He concentrates and makes a sharp hand gesture and the noise of several men banging their weapons and making threatening noises emerges from the murk a little distance away, nearer the mysterious floating light. Lars hope that the hub-bub will disrupt whatever subtle magic is being attempted here.

OOC: Lars casts Ghost Sound, 30 feet away at an angle towards the ghostly light. Dur. 2 rounds.


----------



## digimattic (Jun 29, 2011)

Arnir sits up straight and his eyes dart about, peering into the dark to try and locate the source of the singing. As he focuses on the general location of the voice, he slowly motions with this hands and quietly breaths a few words, in the hopes that he can detect any magic coming from the direction of the sound.

"What's out there..." he mutters to himself


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jun 29, 2011)

mmmmmm, great and wonderful pleasure... if only. 

Kirio shuffles uncomfortably and raises his left eyebrow as he listens to the pleasure promising song; he readies his bow and concentrates on the fog approaching them.  "_Why do they always lie..._"


OOC: Knowledge check nature on light and approaching fog...


----------



## Bannock (Jul 2, 2011)

Bannock's head swivels around as he searches the mist uncertainly. The sweet sound of the voice stirs him, but given the strangeness of the circumstances, it makes him uneasy.

"What queerness is this now?"


----------



## Gregor (Jul 2, 2011)

[sblock="for Arnir"]Arnir, when the mist and the strange suspended light comes within 60 feet of you, your spell begins to detect a number of magical auras.  You mist itself appears to be magical and another broader aura appears to be emanating from inside the mist but wide enough that it is suffusing the air all around you and the party.  Also inside the mist are two other smaller magical auras.  Further concentration may reveal the spell schools for each aura as per the detect magic spell. [/sblock]

[sblock="for Kirio"]Kirio, the mist is clearly not a function of natural weather.  Its independent movement and the presence of a light inside it clearly indicates something magical and beyond the realm of nature.[/sblock]

[sblock="for Bannock"]You are unable to perceive anything beyond what you can view in plain sight. [/sblock]

The odd light in the middle of the fog, which you can now see is a cloud of about 20ft across and high, begins to move closer and closer to your dry island in the bayou.  The haunting dirge increases in volume and pitch as it draws closer.  You notice that is starts to slow as it approaches the area where Lars' spell is active, and is currently about 60 feet away from you.

Marsh Attack - Round 1

        *GM:*  Since the fog and light have come closer, I put up a map so you can get a better lay of the land around you.  The fog is approaching from the North-West.

Some terrain features of the map:  The water surrounding the island is about 3 feet deep so it counts as difficult terrain.  A bit further out, as listed on the map, the water becomes another 5 feet deeper so you'd need to swim in those squares.  The tree functions as a bridge to the other smaller island, but the crown counts as difficult terrain.  Lastly, I haven't put your boats on the map, but I can place them if you would like (just flip me an email if you want them placed).


----------



## The Bashar (Jul 2, 2011)

Hrimr draws his sling out and some sling stones. 

"I don't like the look of this thing. Let's see if it's alone"

Hrimr checks the area around the party for any hiding creatures.


----------



## Gregor (Jul 3, 2011)

[sblock="for Hrimr"]Hrimr, you scan your surroundings but do not see anything.   [/sblock]

Torrent and Diashan follow Hrimr's lead and draw their weapons, staring out into the darkness towards the glowing mist.

"Anyone know anything about this?  Arnir do you detect any magic?"


----------



## digimattic (Jul 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


Can Arnir talk while channeling Detect Magic? If yes, then He says the following, If not, he keeps his focus and tries to learn more, maybe nodding or giving some other subtle sign if possible.







[sblock="If Arnir can speak"]"I'm sensing a number of auras here....Both the mist approaching and something in the air all around us....There's also two smaller auras within the list, but I can't tell what they are yet...."[/sblock]


----------



## Adjuntive (Jul 4, 2011)

Alric seems enchanted by the melody for a moment, but then snaps himself back to reality seeing the looks of concern on his comrades. He readies himself by making sure his shield is secure and drawing his silvered sword.


----------



## Gregor (Jul 4, 2011)

The fog-suspended orb moves forward again, slowly, undeterred by Lars' cantrip.  It comes to stop about 30 feet away from Alric (centered at B3), appearing to bob on the water.  The strange song then changes key and begins to resonate strangely in your ears.  Your skin begins to prickle and you develop a pit of your stomach sense of excitement and anxiety as the lyrics wash over you.  You suddenly find that is almost impossible to focus on anything other than the music.

        *GM:*  At the start of your turn, please make a Will save vs. DC 17 to resist the lure of the song.  Passing or failing will affect what you can do on your turn, as referenced below.      

[sblock="if you make your save"]You may act normally on your turn.[/sblock]

[sblock="if you fail your save"]You are enthralled and unable to do anything other than give the song your undivided attention.  You can take no actions on your turn asides from discussing how amazing the song is.  You are considered to have an attitude of friendly towards the glowing orb in the mist.  If you witness anything that you would naturally oppose, you are entitled to another Will save to break the enchantment. [/sblock]

********
*Initiative Order*

1 - Lars
2 - Arnir
3 - Kirio
4 - Bannock
5 - DM #3 (W)
6 - Hrimr
7 - Diashan
8 - DM #2 (D)
9 - Torrent
10 - Alric
11 - DM #1 (C)

********

Marsh Attack - Round 2


----------



## fromage67 (Jul 4, 2011)

Ooc: will save...

Lars tilts his head and smiles softly, greatly pleased that such pleasant experiences can be had in such an icky place.


----------



## digimattic (Jul 5, 2011)

Arnir smiles to himself as he listens to the song, walking up to Lars he taps him on the shoulder "A most excellent song! I think our Kirio would be hard-pressed to equal it!"


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jul 5, 2011)

OOC: will save VS song

"_Bastards..._" Kirio takes his flute out and begins playing.  The song he produces seems to flow against the melody of the song coming from the strange fog, as he tries desperately to counter its magic...

OOC: Kirio's countersong is attempting to disrupt the magic of the other song each turn, and you can apply my perform check instead of your will save this round (meaning you all make your will save this round, including Lars and Arnir "If a creature within range of the countersong is already under the effect of a non-instantaneous sonic or language-dependent magical attack, it gains another saving throw against the effect each round it hears the countersong, but it must use the bard's Perform skill check result for the save").


----------



## Gregor (Jul 5, 2011)

[sblock="for Kirio"]You're confident that it may be magical, but you do not know anything beyond that. [/sblock]

        *GM:*  Just to clarify, Kirio is effectively countering the strange song.  His perform check of 28 is most definitely higher than any possible Will save by anyone in the party and its way higher than the DC you need to save against.  As long as Kirio continues to counter song, you may ignore the need for Will saves.  Lars and Arnir, you gain another saving throw, but its moot given the above reasons.  You're free from its sway.


----------



## Bannock (Jul 5, 2011)

The dissonance created by Kirio's music played against the mist's song snaps Bannock out of the reverie he was falling into. 

"This is a queer thing... I don't like it one bit!"


He moves to I-10 behind Alric and Arnir and readies his glaive to strike anything what moves into range. His mind races over the the stories he's heard of things from deep and dark places.









*OOC:*


Readying an attack with the trigger that something attackable moves into a square I threaten. No guessing on the knowledge roll... that just autocompleted from a previous roll.


----------



## Gregor (Jul 6, 2011)

Likely driven by Kirio's music, the eerie song abruptly comes to an end and the fog drives ever closer to the island.  It floats towards you for the last 30 feet, the glowing sphere now swaying to and fro within the mist.  When the edge of the miasma brushes the shore, you hear a woman's voice muttering and the wispy cloud quickly dissipates into nothing. 

As the fog blows away, you now see that it was obscuring the passage of a long river boat bearing two female passengers.  The macabre craft is decorated with humanoid skulls, streamers of wizard’s robes trailing along the sides in the murky water.  At the prow stands a witch-like woman in the tattered remains of a once grand aristocratic gown.  Chubby-faced with short brown hair, she leans her youthfully feeble body on a twisted staff also used to pole through the water. A flaming lantern swings from a crook at the top of the staff.  At the stern, clutching another pole is the second occupant.  Strands of bone-white hair hang across the face of this emaciated woman, her skin seeping black ichor from countless sores. A trembling gray cloak hugs her hideous armored form, and green water oozes from her mouth.

The witch in the front of the boat cackles with delight and points a finger at the group muttering dark words and drawing incoherent symbols in the air.  Arcane energy erupts in your midst and cascades across your bodies.  Everyone but Hrimr and Lars are affected and feel heavy, overburdened and tired, as if you are trying to move through a vat of maple syrup.  

        *GM:*  If you failed your save vs. DC 16, you are slowed and suffer the following conditions for the next 5 rounds:  You can take only a single move action or standard action each turn, but not both (nor may it take full-round actions). Additionally, you takes a -1 penalty on attack rolls, AC, and Reflex saves. You move at half your normal speed (round down to the next 5-foot increment)      

On the other side of your island, as if from nothing, the shallow waters then burst forth in frothing splashes as two figures dash up onto the shore.  The first is yet another woman.  Black-haired and wide-eyed, this slender witch drips blood as she emerges from the swamp, threatening with a spiked club in her left hand. She wears a thick green reptilian skin like armor, and carries a bloody glass sphere in her right hand.  The second figure is a scaled crocodile with bared fangs and a gnarled ridged tail.  

The water and blood dripping woman moves towards Hrimr, swinging with her club (move N15 to K15) with a screeching war cry.  The club drives its spikes into the dwarf's shoulder, shreding hides and puncturing bloody holes in his flesh.

The crocodile rushes towards Lars, body low to the ground, and twists its body so as to whip its tail towards the young rogue (move O15 to L15).  Caught unawares, Lars' skull is driven inwards violently by the force of the blow.  He immediately crumples to the damp earth with a heavy thud as blood begins to pool beneath his head.

        *GM:*  Lars is currently at -4 and automatically stable due to Indomitability's boon      


        *GM:*  The witch in the water and the crocodile delayed on the previous round and I have adjusted the initiative count below to reflect the new order.      

********
*Initiative Order (Updated)*

1 - Lars (currently -4 and stable)
2 - Arnir
3 - Kirio
4 - Bannock
5 - DM #3 (W)
6 - DM #2 (D)
7 - Hrimr
8 - Diashan
9 - Torrent
10 - Alric
11 - DM #1 (C)

********

Marsh Attack - Round 2 (Updated)


----------



## The Bashar (Jul 6, 2011)

Hrimr gasps as the woman and crocodile erupt out of the water.  He turns to call out but is stopped short by the spikes that are driven into his shoulder. Wincing with pain he takes a step back (I16) while drawing his battle axe.  He then touches his chest and casts a spell.  His skin begins to take on the texture and colour of tree bark.

"Come on you bitch, let's see you try that again!"









*OOC:*


Ac is 18 without shield and 20 with Shield.  Barkskin lasts for 40 minutes


----------



## Gregor (Jul 6, 2011)

*GM:*  Hrimr, the crown of the tree is difficult terrain (see GM tag in post #178).  There are no 5-ft steps in difficult terrain.  Thus, you suffer an AOO when you move back (won't disrupt your spell). 

EDIT - I completely forgot about your woodland stride ability.     

Hrimr's backward step is hampered by the pointy branches and smothering blanket of drying leaves that make up the majority of the crown of the fallen tree.  As such, he slightly loses his balance, giving the witch with the club an opportunistic chance to make another strike with her club.  The attack misses and Hrimr escapes.

Diashan is stunned momentarily by the spell but quickly regains his composure and shakes it off.  Seeing Lars crumple after being struck by the crocodile, he bounds forward in hopes of saving the rogue (move to L13).  "Torrent, with me!" he calls as he runs, "I'll hold it off while you try to heal him."  When he arrives by Lars' fallen form, he slashes wildly with his longsword hoping to force the animal's attention onto him.  His blade catches the reptile on its snout, drawing a small red line in the ridged flesh.

Torrent follows Diashan, hurrying to try and get Lars back into the battle (move to J13).  She slides down the edge of the sloped hill she was standing on and drops her shield to the ground.  Reaching out, she speaks a murmured prayer and discharges healing energies into Lars.

        *GM:*  Lars, you're now at 5hp, awake and prone.


----------



## Adjuntive (Jul 6, 2011)

Frustrated by the magical lethargy that has fallen over him Alric trudges forward towards the witch in hopes of harrying any of her further attempts to enchant them.









*OOC:*


Alric moves to G10 and takes no other action due to the effects of the spell.


----------



## Gregor (Jul 6, 2011)

The witch at the rear of the boat, who you can now see is clad in full plate, drops her pole into the water and begins to chant.  She weaves one hand in various somatic gestures whilst the other thumbs at a holy symbol around her neck.  Seeing Alric lurch forward she finishes her spell and directs it at him.

Alric, a magical force tears into the silence of your mind.  It attempts to take control of the physical parts of your body.  It seeks to lock your joints in place, freezing you in place is if you were a statue.

        *GM:*  Alric, for the next 5 rounds you are effectively paralyzed.  You are aware and breathe normally but cannot take any actions, even speech. Each round your turn, you may attempt a new saving throw to end the effect. (This is a full-round action that does not provoke attacks of opportunity.)


----------



## fromage67 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lars, wakes up, confused and horrified to find himself lying down on muddy ground with a crocodile next to him. He reacts by doing a back flip and rolling out of range of the croc.

Lars then smoothly pivots and allows his momentum to carry him forward towards the boat. He takes a few long running steps and launches himself in the air at the witch at the front of the boat. He hits her at an angle, trying to tackle her into the water.

OOC: Bullrush. (Opposing strength check with +2 charge bonus.)

Lars, as he is falling to the bottom of the boat, says, "Enjoy the pond-water, Lovey!"


----------



## Gregor (Jul 6, 2011)

Lars collides with the dress-wearing witch clutching the rowing pole and lantern.  Her eyes turn wide when the rogue slams into her and she struggles to avoid being pushed into the water.  However, Lars momentum is too much and with a shriek, the woman topples backwards, trips over the edge of the boat and falls prone into the shallow mucky water.  The pole and lantern fall into the boat.

The boat sways unsteadily during this impact, causing both Lars and the witch in the rear of the craft to quickly try and steady themselves.  The boat wobbles to and fro causing both Lars and the witch to lose footing and fall prone onto the floor of the river craft.


----------



## Gregor (Jul 7, 2011)

*Round 3*

********
*Initiative Order*

1 - Lars 
2 - Arnir
3 - Kirio
4 - Bannock
5 - DM #3 (W)
6 - DM #2 (D)
7 - Hrimr
8 - Diashan
9 - Torrent
10 - Alric
11 - DM #1 (C)

********

Marsh Attack - Round 3

        *GM:*  You're up Arnir.


----------



## digimattic (Jul 7, 2011)

As the figures emerge from the mists and shadows Arnir drops his hands and ceases channeling Detect Magic "I think it's safe to assume whatever magic they're using is not meant for our benefit!" Just as he finishes the witch assaults Hrmir and the Crocodile savages Lars. Wheeling around on his heels, bow-in-hand, Arnir locks onto the Crocodile "More accursed reptiles! I'll fry the lot of you!"

Having said that he raises both hands, palms facing the crocodile and a bolt of searing hot electric energy flashes out at the beast.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jul 7, 2011)

Kirio smiles at the acrobatics of the young rogue, hardly believing his eyes.  He motions his hands and screams in the direction of the crocodile and witch. The sound of his yell seems to travel and detonate just behind them...

OOC: Kirio casts Sound Burst, 1d8 damage in area of effect (K, L 14-15), fortitude save vs DC 15 or be stunned for one round


----------



## Gregor (Jul 7, 2011)

Arnir's ray of crackling electricity ripples painfully across the crocodile's body.  Its body sizzles and it wavers slightly, but the beast stays alive.  Then, Kirio's arcane cacophony blasts the beast and its witch companion, who tries to cover her ears in obvious pain.  The crocodile shakes its head in confusion and then stares off into space, stunned.  However, the witch overcomes the stunning and stays alert.

        *GM:*  The Croc is stunned for 1 round.  During that time it can’t take actions, takes a -2 penalty to AC, and loses its Dexterity bonus to AC (if any)


----------



## Bannock (Jul 8, 2011)

Bannock was already heavy and now his legs feel like they weigh half a ton, from the effect of the pus-drenched hag's spell. Still though, he manages a cheery laugh when he sees Lars take both witches down. "That a boy Lars! Didn't know you went for the pox-ridden type. Better use a goatskin!"

Too lethargic to move, and sadly unable to hit anything with his black blade, Bannock switches his grip on his glaive so it is held lowered in his left hand only, and then draws one of his rarely-employed javelins into his right.









*OOC:*


What I'm doing is using a swift action to transfer my glaive into my left hand so that it becomes merely a held item, rather a wielded weapon (therefore I no longer threaten anything with it, and so cannot use it to attack until I use another swift action to wield it again), and then I'm using my move action to draw the javelin and wield it in my primary hand. After scouring the rules and forums, it seems to me that two-weapon fighting and off-hand rules apply only when attempting to *wield* two weapons, and there is no rule saying that holding an item in your off hand affects your ability to throw something. My glaive is now merely a 10 lb item held in my left hand. Is this cool?


----------



## Gregor (Jul 8, 2011)

*GM:*  Totally cool Bannock.     

The witch in the grimy ball-gown stands up with a splash of murky water.  Waist deep in the bayou she coughs and spurts and wipes away a few strands of ratty hair from her eyes.  With a look of pure evil, she trudges up to the shore (moves to G11) muttering about how your fat will be boiled, your blood harvested and your flesh eaten by maggots.  Seeing that Lars is still laying on the bottom of the boat and Alric is frozen in place, she cackles maniacally again and chants arcane words.  Pointing her hands out in front of her, a fan of fire blazes outwards in a fifteen foot arc and washes over Alric and Bannock.

The wounded crocodile continues to stare off into space, stunned and bleeding.  Its witch companion turns her crazy gaze towards the foul elven mage who lashed out with lightning and grumbles a curse under her breath.  She ignores Hrimr's taunts and dashes up the small slope towards Arnir (moves to J14), spiked club raised above her head.  The club drives into Arnir's chest with a heavy thud, driving spikes through clothing and into flesh and bone.


----------



## The Bashar (Jul 8, 2011)

Hrimr gives chase to the witch and moves up beside her (J15), drawing his shield in the process.  Flanking with Torrent, Hrimr lashes out with his axe.


----------



## Gregor (Jul 8, 2011)

Diashan tries to finish off the wounded and stunned crocodile.  He lunges forward with his longsword, aiming for its neck and torso.  The blade finds its mark and draws yet another wound, but the hardy reptile continues to survive.

Torrent follows Hrimr's lead and attempts to drive her own battle axe into the witch harassing Arnir.  She lands a glancing blow to match that of her dwarven comrade.  Though she draws blood, the witch only looks more furious and hardly seems phased by the cut.


----------



## Adjuntive (Jul 8, 2011)

Alric, frustrated and enraged by the magical holding, focuses all his will on his release. Straining mentally and physically he pushes himself through the chains of enchantment and finds his limbs are once again under his control.









*OOC:*


DM said the save is a full-round action, so my turn is done.


----------



## Gregor (Jul 8, 2011)

The witch in the full plate armor struggles to regain her footing in the wobbly boat.  Black ichor runs from her many sores and she stares daggers at the prone form of Lars on the bottom of the craft.  Gripping her holy symbol with one hand she shrieks a prayer and beckons the prone rogue to approach.

        *GM:*  Lars, the witches' eerie voice creeps into your mind, demanding that you obey by approaching her.  You must succeed on a Will save vs. DC 16 or spend your whole round doing nothing but moving towards the witch as quickly and directly as possible.


----------



## Gregor (Jul 8, 2011)

*Round 4*

********
*Initiative Order*

1 - Lars 
2 - Arnir (slowed until Round 7)
3 - Kirio (slowed until Round 7)
4 - Bannock (slowed until Round 7)
5 - DM #3 (W)
6 - DM #2 (D) (witch has taken 21 damage; croc has taken 25 damage)
7 - Hrimr
8 - Diashan
9 - Torrent
10 - Alric (slowed until Round 7)
11 - DM #1 (C)

********

Marsh Attack - Round 4


----------



## fromage67 (Jul 8, 2011)

Lars feels a sharp pang of fear as the witch gestures at him. He feels an unnatural need to approach her.

He finds that he is able to resist, so he resolves to use it against the witch. Lars rises swiftly and rushes forward in two quick strides and aims his hands squarely in the center of her chest in order to give her a big push towards the back of the boat.

Lars cheers and yells, "This is MY boat!"


----------



## Gregor (Jul 8, 2011)

The witch's eyes bulge when she sees Lars shake off the spell and charge.  Without a weapon in hand to fend the approaching rogue off, she tries to square her body and resist being thrown from the boat.  Lars' momentum proves too much however and she topples backwards with a heavy splash into the shallows (C7)


----------



## digimattic (Jul 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


sorry about the delay boys. I'm on honeymoon in Italy and have found the opportunity to post rare! 







Arnir screams with a pain he's not often felt as the club easily tears through his clothes and fair skin. Still feeling sluggish he knows he can either run or attack. He chooses the latter.


----------



## Gregor (Jul 12, 2011)

As Arnir weaves his hands and mutters words, the witch with the spiked club tries to silence him with an opportunistic strike with her now bloodied weapon.  She once again hammers the spikes into his flesh with a scream, knocking his somatic gestures aside and stuttering his words.  He struggles through the pain to maintain concentration, but the spell fizzles at his fingertips, discharging electricity harmlessly into the air.

        *GM:*  Relaxing in Italy on your honeymoon and not posting to an online D&D game?  Man ... get your priorities straight!


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jul 12, 2011)

Kirio frowns at the mayhem around him... he draws his bow, and fires at the nearest threat, the hag next to Alric (G 11)...


----------



## Gregor (Jul 12, 2011)

Kirio, your arrow grazes the shoulder of the witch in the dress.  You notice that the wound you deal is less significant than it should have been.


----------



## Bannock (Jul 13, 2011)

Bannock, still slowed, hurls his javelin at the witch threatening Alric, though he is not practiced, and has difficulty finding an opening. Immediately after loosing the spear, he resumes a fighting grip on his glaive, with the witch now in range.


----------



## Gregor (Jul 13, 2011)

Bannock, your javelin clips off the side of Alric's shield on the way to its destination.

The chubby faced witch hisses as she quickly examines the wound on her shoulder and flinches from the missed javelin.  She steps back (to G12) and levels her gaze on Kirio, whose bow is still humming from his last shot.  Spittle flies from her mouth as screams out:  _"This gown is worth a fortune and now you've gone a put a hole in it.  We will bleed you like a pig foolish Elf, scrape the fat from your body for candles and cook what remains of you in a cauldron!"_  She then waves her arms and briefly chants.  Three small orbs of coalescing energy materialize and then fly forth, striking Kirio unerringly in the chest with violent impact.

The witch in the green scaled breastplate and spiked club cackles loudly as she revels in her slaughter of Arnir.  She drives her weapon downward, aimed at the wizard's head while holding aloft the strange orb in her other hand.  The orb appears to be filled with blood and it constantly leaks and drips down her arm like some macabre trophy.  Her club misses with an audible slashing of the wind and she hops to the side (K15), eager to avoid being pincered by Hrimr and Torrent.

The crocodile shakes out of its confused and stunned state.  It sees Diashan, as if for the first time, and snaps forward intent on locking the elf within its many-toothed maw.  The jaws snap down over his arm and shoulder.  Flesh rends and blood spills but the animal is not finished.  It throws its weight backwards and pulls Diashan down with it, locking him further in its mouth in a grapple hold.

        *GM:*  Diashan and the crocodile are grappling so both are considered to be within square L14.


----------



## The Bashar (Jul 13, 2011)

Hrimr's axe isn't doing as much damage as he hoped.  He steps away from the reach of witch's club (I16) and drops his shield to free his hand.  With his free hand he summons an acid dart and flings it at the witch.









*OOC:*


 Ac is now 18


----------



## Gregor (Jul 13, 2011)

Hrimr, your dart of acid strikes true, burning and sizzling the arm of the club-wielding witch.

Diashan screams in terror as he realizes he is about to be eaten by a crocodile.  He struggles to get loose and break the grapple.  His clothes tear and his fingers are cut and bruised as he pries the animal's jaw open enough to escape.  With a snarl the crocodile's mouth snaps shut and Diashan rolls to safety (back to L13). 

Torrent reaches out a hand to steady the bleeding Arnir.  She closes her eyes and speaks a quick prayer to Istishia.  Her hand glows as healing energies flow forth and staunch some of Arnir's wounds.


----------



## Adjuntive (Jul 13, 2011)

Alric continues to attempt to engage the witch and moves to G11.


----------



## Gregor (Jul 13, 2011)

The heavily armored witch stands up in the shallows spitting mud and wiping a lily pad from her grotesque face.  Water pours out of gaps in her plate and anger seethes in her eyes.  Looking up at Lars, who stands triumphantly on her boat, she begins a deep prayer and reaches out with a hand that crackles with black energy.  The strike goes wide but the energy remains charged in her hands as she moves about the side of the boat, slogging slowly in the water (moves to E7).

        *GM:*  Lars, I'm assuming you have cover given that she is standing in the water about 3 feet below you and the side/rear of the boat is in the way.  Normally you'd get an AOO here (either for the spell or the move) but you're currently unarmed.

Feel free to continue into Round 5 - I'll update the map tonight


----------



## fromage67 (Jul 13, 2011)

Lars shuffles away from the menacing witch by heading to the midlle of the slightly rocking boat. (5 ft step to E9) He then retrieves a small vial from his belt pouch, unstoppers it and drinks it with one gulp. (potion of CLW)


----------



## digimattic (Jul 14, 2011)

Arnir coughs up a spurt of crimson blood as Torrent lays her hands upon him and stumbles backwards roughly 5 feet until regaining his balance (at H13). Leaning heavily on his bow for support he attempts once more to strike down the club wielding menace in front of him.









*OOC:*


this is surprisingly hard to do from a phone


----------



## Gregor (Jul 15, 2011)

*Round 5*

Arnir, your blast of electricity arcs out and catches the club-wielding witch in the chest.  Her hair stands on end and electrical energy spreads over her body in coursing ripples.  Flesh ruptures, skin melts and one of her eyes erupts in a burst of ooze as she crumples to the ground in a smoking ruin.  Her constantly bleeding orb rolls from her lifeless fingers and lays by her side.  

********
*Initiative Order*

1 - Lars 
2 - Arnir (slowed until Round 7)
3 - Kirio (slowed until Round 7)
4 - Bannock (slowed until Round 7)
5 - DM #3 (W)
6 - DM #2 (D) (witch is dead; croc has taken 25 damage)
7 - Hrimr
8 - Diashan
9 - Torrent
10 - Alric (slowed until Round 7)
11 - DM #1 (C)

********

Marsh Attack - Round 5

        *GM:*  You're up Kirio


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jul 15, 2011)

The three impacts of magical energy burn into Kirio sending him reeling...  fighting through the pain he stares the the crazy gown wearing witch and _"listen here you crazy c@#$, I'm over 200 years old and wiry, you'll get no fat from me and precious little meat..."_ with that he raises his hand and in a strangely musical way screams at her as his eyes glow green...

OOC: Kirio casts Hold Person at gown wearing witch G12, DC 15 will check...


----------



## Gregor (Jul 15, 2011)

The witch looks dazed for a moment as Kirio's enchantment washes over here.  However, she shuts her eyes, shakes her head and resists the effects of the spell.


----------



## Bannock (Jul 15, 2011)

Bannock's eyes glimmer with bloodlust. His arms tingle, as if his weapon just gave a slight shiver of anticipation. He inhales, takes a 5 ft step into I-11 and sends the head of his glaive whistling at the witch in front of Alric.


----------



## Gregor (Jul 16, 2011)

Bannock, your glaive slices open the witch's arm, but much like Kirio's arrow, the wound looks much less severe than it should have been.  However, you notice that the witch in the water also cried out in pain when your weapon struck her companion.

Holding back her bleeding arm and grumbling more insane comments about her mangled dress, the witch steps back out of range from Alric and Bannock (to G13).  She then mutters more arcane words and raises her hands, palms facing up as if summoning something from the bowels of the earth.  When finished casting, a 5 foot ball of coalescing flames manifests itself at Bannock's feet (I 10).  The ball of roiling fire licks at his legs, burning him and then remains in place.

        *GM:*  The ball of fire remains for a number of rounds.  If it enters anyone's square, you must make a DC 15 Ref save or take damage.     

The crocodile's hunger asserts itself again and it snaps its jaws at Diashan, hoping to finish the tasty elf off.  The bite catches Diashan in the thigh and tears open more bloody wounds.  He cries out and cannot evade the vice-like bite that the crocodile uses to pull him down again and deeper into his mouth (both in L14).  Diashan's eyes roll back in his head from blood loss and he loses consciousness as the reptile begins to feed.


----------



## The Bashar (Jul 16, 2011)

Seeing Diashan go limp Hrimr charges the crocodile bellowing as he runs towards the crocodile axe over his head.

"Let go of him!" 









*OOC:*


 Charging to K14


----------



## Gregor (Jul 17, 2011)

Hrimr, your axe bites deep into the back of the crocodile.  Hot blood sprays into your face as the beast wriggles and screams in its death throws.  It drops Diashan from its mouth, curls up and twitches slightly before going still.

Torrent quickly puts her holy symbol in her hand and prays to her god.  The symbol glows and a burst of healing light blasts out and washes over the party.  The light staunches bleeding and mends wounds.

        *GM:*  Anyone in the party within 30 feet of Torrent heals 8 hp.


----------



## Adjuntive (Jul 18, 2011)

Alric, still struggling against the magical hinderance, strides forward towards the witch with an effort as if he is carrying a load of bricks. He then slashes at the witch with his silver sword.









*OOC:*


Alric takes a 5' step to G12 and attacks the witch.















*OOC:*


apologies for the delays in my posts. I've been quite busy in work and life lately. I will try to let you all know if there will be extended delays.


----------



## Gregor (Jul 18, 2011)

Alric, your blade cuts the witch across the shoulder.  Like the others who have wounded her, the damage you cause is not as great as it should be and the armored witch in the water winces in sequence with the attack.

Grabbing at her shoulder with her one free hand, the armored witch in the swamp begins to breathe hard.  Waist deep in muddy water, she looks up at Lars, still standing arrogantly in her river boat and she trudges forward (to F8).  Her other hand, still crackling with dark energies whips up over the edge of the boat, aimed for Lars' hips.  She is able to connect and discharges the magical power into Lars.  As it ripples over his body, it causes old scars and wounds to rip open and then inflicts new sores, bruises and cuts across his body.  In a torrent of blood and pain, Lars cries out and then falls silent as he collapses to the bottom of the boat.

        *GM:*  Lars is stable at -2 hp


----------



## digimattic (Jul 18, 2011)

As Arnir watches his friends attack the witches again and again, he struggles to think of an explanation for their connection. Hacking up a great glob of crimson blood as Torrent's prayer washes over him, he takes a 5' step backwards (I-13), away from the two remaining witches and readies an attack against the witch in front of him (G13). 

Lifting his bow, he draws back the string, and out of nothing, a dripping green arrow of caustic acid appears. releasing the string, the arrow hurtles towards the gown wearing witch before him.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jul 18, 2011)

Kirio growls under his breath as he witnesses the gowned witch continue to resist their attacks and hears the witch in the water grown as if attacked herself (Knowledge check on their link coming up) and winces as he sees the young rogue go down... He turns on the witch in the water and lets an arrow fly at her (witch in water F8)...


----------



## Gregor (Jul 18, 2011)

[sblock="for Arnir"]You search your mind, but are unable to recall any useful information about the bond between the two witches. [/sblock]

[sblock="for Kirio"]You search your mind, but are unable to recall any useful information about the bond between the two witches. [/sblock]

Arnir, your conjured arrow of acid barely misses the witch in the tattered dress.  It sails just over one shoulder and disappears into the darkness beyond the campfire.

Kirio, your arrow strikes true on the armored witch in the water.  It lodges itself in a gap in her plate mail, but you can see that it causes no more damage than a minor flesh wound.

********
*Initiative Order*
1 - Lars (stable at -2hp)
2 - Arnir (slowed until Round 7)
3 - Kirio (slowed until Round 7)
4 - Bannock (slowed until Round 7)
5 - DM #3 (W)
6 - Hrimr
7 - Diashan
8 - Torrent
9 - Alric (slowed until Round 7)
10 - DM #1 (C)

********

Marsh Attack - Round 6

        *GM:*  Apologies for being slow with the map.  You're up next on Round 6 Bannock.


----------



## Bannock (Jul 18, 2011)

Bannock watches Lars go down, howls in fury, and steps into H-10 to bring his glaive down in a vicious chop at the armored witch in F-8.


----------



## Gregor (Jul 19, 2011)

Bannock, your glaive deflects off of the witch's plate armor with a loud metallic scrape and a small burst of sparks.

The witch in the dress, now bleeding from a number of wounds, spits black phlegm in Alric's face, curses him and summons her sphere of flame into his space.  The flames burn his back and legs as it presses in on him.


----------



## The Bashar (Jul 19, 2011)

Breathing heavily after striking the crocodile down, Hrimr looks to Diashan and sees that he is well.  He begins to head over to the other side of the tiny island and stops by the fire (K12).  With his free hand he casts a spell and targets the armour of the witch at F8.









*OOC:*


  Casting Heat Metal. If the armour is magical is gets a saving throw vs DC 15.  As long as the witch is in the water she takes half damage from the spell.


----------



## Gregor (Jul 20, 2011)

Hrimr, the armored witch resists your spell.

Diashan picks himself up off the ground.  Though still bloody and bruised, he checks his grip on his longsword and hobbles over to flank the dress-wearing witch (move to G14).

Torrent follows the elf (moves to H13) and when faced with the witch, she brings her axe down towards her collarbone.  The edge of the weapon snaps the bone like kindling and drive down into her torso.  With a horrible shriek, the witch falls to her knees bleeding profusely and drooling black ichor.  With a final whimper she slumps over dead.  The armored witch in the water grabs at her neck in obvious pain and spits a mouthful of blood into the water through gritted teeth.


----------



## Adjuntive (Jul 20, 2011)

Seeing the disgusting, ichor gushing had hit the ground Alric breathes a sigh of relief and then spins around to see the remaining witch looming about Lars' crumpled body.

Spinning on his heel, he heads towards the witch to end this encounter finally.









*OOC:*


Alric moves to G10.


----------



## Gregor (Jul 20, 2011)

The remaining witch, who is obviously bruised and battered beneath her armor, looks at the bodies of her two companions, realizing that this battle is now beyond her ability to win.  She grimaces and spits another mouthful of blood into the swamp water.  After wiping her chin with the back of her hand, she throws her hands up into the air and calls out:

_"Mercy!  Mercy for the sister H'andrea.  I give up and surrender.  We have a captive nearby at our home.  She can be yours.  Let me live and I will take you there."_

        *GM:*  Given the surrender, I'll take us off initiative for now.  If things turn back to violence, we can re-roll initiative and go from there.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jul 20, 2011)

Kirio stares at the remaining witch with a cold smile... a dagger seems to magically materialyse in his left hand as he calmly walks over to her ir... _"listen to me carefully "sister H'andrea" because I am not in a patient mood, have no desire to repeat myself and am quite frankly more than a little annoyed with you.  Who are you?  Why did you attack us??  Who is your prisoner???"_ 

OOC: intimidate check


----------



## Gregor (Jul 20, 2011)

_"I am H'andrea!" _exclaims the witch in a squeaky voice, _"you murdered my sister H'andrea, and my other sister H'andrea."_  Keeping her hands in the air, she moves towards the shore, trudging through the silt and water.  _"We attacked you because we ... needed parts of you.  We are users of the weave, the planes and the forces of nature.  We are creators of spells and brewers of potions.  The blood of the intelligent is like ambrosia to our recipes.  We do not know who our prisoner is.  Like you and those foolish wizards from the city, she wandered through our swamp and so she was taken to be of use.  You may have her.  You may take the fire-headed girl and do with her what you will."  _


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jul 20, 2011)

_"Fire-headed girl eh???  We may know of who you speak, certainly we are interested in speaking with her.  Know that all you own is forfeit, you have been honest I think so I am willing to let you live, but that is all.  Take off your armor, remove all weapons, and unless my companions have anything to add, take us to your prisoner..."_  to Torrent and Hrmir _"can either of you assist Lars, I have spells to assist him if you do not?"_


----------



## Bannock (Jul 20, 2011)

"Ooh, I have a thing for redheads," chirps Bannock.


----------



## Gregor (Jul 20, 2011)

The witch spends the next few minutes unstrapping her full plate and placing it into a pile on the island along with her shield and other gear from her pack.  _"We must travel through the swamp by boat.  If you follow on yours, I can lead you to my home.  We live very close." _

Torrent steps into the witches' boat and administers a number of charges from her healing wand onto Lars' ruined form.


----------



## fromage67 (Jul 21, 2011)

Lars sits up with a loud groan. He looks around and takes stock of the situation, and smiles at Torrent and thanks her.

His grin disappears as he surveys the surviving witch. "I hope you realize how grim and pointless your life is. You try to murder us because of your crazy beliefs, and now your sisters are dead."

Lars sits in the bow of the boat with the witch. He holds his sword across his knees, ready to cut the woman down at the first sign of treachery.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jul 21, 2011)

Kirio accompanies Lars in the boat with the witch _"Bannock, why don't you come along with us as well... I think with the three of us our de-shelled swamp crab here should stay docile"_ He notches an arrow and winks at their prisoner.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jul 21, 2011)

OOC: before going on the boat, Kirio does the following

Kirio slowly searches the remains of the two dead witches, as well as the former belongings of their prisoner.


----------



## Gregor (Jul 21, 2011)

Kirio, you dig through packs, remove armor and collect weapons.  It takes you about 10 minutes to assemble everything into a large pile of loot.  These are the items:

On the armored witch:
- Gender-neutral suit of full plate armor, heavy wooden shield, dagger, four glass bottles filled with red liquid, silver necklace with red glass beads, scroll, brass key.

On the dress-wearing witch:
- Spell book, dagger, brass key

On the witch with the club:
- four masterwork daggers, masterwork breast plate made from green scales, the strange glass orb filled with blood, brass key, club


----------



## fromage67 (Jul 21, 2011)

Before getting on the boat himself, Lars sniffs around the pile of stuff. He picks up one masterwork dagger and one brass key.


----------



## The Bashar (Jul 21, 2011)

Hrimr puts his axe back and retrieves his shield.  He looks at the corpse of the Crocodile and sighs.

"Poor beast.  The animal was probably trained by the witches to attack people.  It's a shame I had to put it down."

He walks over to where the party is.

"Anyone require healing?"

He then has a look at the pile of goods.  He casts Detect magic on the goods.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jul 21, 2011)

Kirio picks up the remaining three masterwork daggers and deposits his old ones in the pile of goods.  He whistles a few strange notes before climbing onto the boat with Lars...

OOC: Casts CLW on self


----------



## Adjuntive (Jul 22, 2011)

Alric stands behind the witch watching her for signs of treachery and leaving his sword bare and ready to drive into her disgusting ichor strewn body. Though thoroughly revulsed by the creature inside it, he admires the plate armour worn by the witch. He appreciates how each of the well forged plates of steel intricately protects the wearer's body at almost every point, yet allow virtually full freedom of movement. He rememebers seeing such armour worn only by the wealthiest of cavalrymen due to its prohibitive cost in gold. Suddenly he's filled with reminiscent images of the Ragesian cavalry resplendant in their well polished steel plate, helms with full red plumes, upon their spirited black chargers, and wielding wicked looking lances strewn with red banners of Coaltongue.

He considers for a moment ordering the witch to give it up and claim it as his boon in battle, then cringes at what she might look like underneath the plate.









*OOC:*


Bannock, if your character wants the plate, I suggest a roll-off since Alric could definitely make use of it and it's much better than the armour he currently wears. Let's say a d20, high roll wins? If not, I'll take the armour (after a thorough cleaning and having Arnir and Hrimr confirm it won't give him some disease).


----------



## Bannock (Jul 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ok! Bannock isn't so cautious about diseases. Which armor are we talking about? The masterwork breast plate I assume, not the full plate? I'm less interested in the full plate.  *EDIT*: Nevermind, yeah, the full plate... I forgot I was wearing half plate.







Bannock looks over the filthy full plate, and its stink almost turns him off, until he realizes that he probably smells just as bad. He looks down at his dirt-strewn half-plate, all scratched and dented, pulled off that dead mercenary ages ago.

"Alric, if you want that armour desperately, I won't stop you, since I don't fancy needing a squire to help get me armour on in the morning, but that shield you carry already gives you a good deal of protection more than what I can muster."









*OOC:*


I'm wearing half-plate. If Alric's armor is any worse, he should take mine.


----------



## Gregor (Jul 22, 2011)

_"There are more treasures at my home." _squeals the witch, _"Come, let me show you!"_

[sblock="for Hrimr"]The following items register magical auras: the four glass bottles, the scroll, the spell book and the strange glass orb filled with blood. [/sblock]


----------



## The Bashar (Jul 22, 2011)

Hrimr picks up the four glass bottles and tries to determine what they are.

"Arnir, you'll probably want the scroll and spellbook.  The strange glass orb is magic as well.  I don't want to touch it, but maybe you can make use of it."


----------



## Gregor (Jul 22, 2011)

[sblock="for Hrimr"]you cannot identify the properties of any of the items [/sblock]


----------



## The Bashar (Jul 22, 2011)

"I cannot make heads or tails of what's in these bottles.  Kirio can you make out what is in them?"


----------



## digimattic (Jul 23, 2011)

Arnir hacks and coughs up a wad of spit, rich in his crimson-red life's blood, spitting it square in the face of the surviving witch. "Don't be fools, she clearly means to lead us into a trap. Let's kill her now and be done with it."

As he looks over the bloody mess of his shirt and shoulder he turns to Hrmir and says "I have seen better days Hrmir, and could use your healing touch, but please mind your hands! Oh, and Kirio, I'd have one of those daggers."

Finally he looks over the hoard of treasures and casts _read magic_ on the scroll and spellbook, before tearing off some cloth from a fallen witch and wrapping the ever-bloody orb in it, careful not to touch it directly. "I will identify these items tomorrow after a rest, unless Kirio fancies a try at it."


----------



## The Bashar (Jul 23, 2011)

Hrimr begins casting and reaches out to touch Arnir's wounds.  He channels positive energy into Arnir and his wounds begin to heal.


----------



## Bannock (Jul 24, 2011)

Bannock packs up the pieces of the full plate armor. He'll wait to don the suit until there is time to clean it up and size the straps and fasteners properly.

To the surviving witch he delivers a shove with the shaft of his polearm and says gruffly, "Come on then hag, let's see this prisoner of yours. If I see any funny hand wavin', I'll take off the hand that does it."


----------



## Gregor (Jul 25, 2011)

*GM:*  I'll assume you've taken any items of value from the pile, such as the breastplate (which Alric indicated he would carry) and the magic items.  They can be identified en route or later at your convenience.  I'm just moving things along.     

[sblock="for Arnir"]Arnir, the scroll contains a divine spell called _cure serious wounds_.  The spell book contains the following arcane spells: all cantrips, _burning hands, magic missile, sleep, comprehend languages, identify, detect thoughts, locate object, arcane sight, web, hideous laughter, scare,  clairvoyance/clairaudience, slow, stinking cloud._[/sblock]

You pick up your items of interest and pile into your and the witches' boat.  You pole through the dark swamp for a half hour, being guided by your captive who gestures and mutters which way to travel.  Finally, you reach your destination.

The witches live on a broad, soggy island covered with bare-branched trees in which no birds perch. Their home is a sprawling, half-sunken cluster of five wooden shacks in the island’s center, each barely ten feet across, surrounded by a low, uneven fence.

A rotted dock stretches out from the island, and a cluster of thirteen boats float nearby or are propped up on fallen logs. The skeletons of a number of humanoids, presumably the boat’s former owners, lie along the outside of the fence in a scattering of different piles.

As your boats moor with the old dock, you see that no lights are on in any of the shacks, but a few torches and low burning fire are scattered about the yard.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jul 25, 2011)

Kirio looks around and ringles his nose... _"you girls have a nice place here..."_ He grabs some rope and approaches the witch_ "OK, get off the boat and lie face down by the shore." _ Kirio pulls the woman's hands behind her and binds them; he then does the same with her feet and binds those to her hands so that she looks not unlike a goat ready for roasting.  _"I'm not going to kill you, but I certainly don't harbor any illusions as to your intentions towards us, so you will stay like this while we explore your previous home.  Any surprises you feel a need to tell us about before we begin? I hate surprises and would hate to have to reassess my decision to let you live"_ Kirio looks around as he speaks, looking for obvious signs of treachery, then whistles a quick tune...

OOC: Kirio casts Detect Magic


----------



## Gregor (Jul 25, 2011)

H'andrea the witch complies with Kirio's request, looking frightened as she is hog tied.  _"I will do you no more harm!  I only wish to live.  The red woman is in the middle shack.  Take her and leave me, please."_

[sblock="for Kirio"]You don't see anything of interest, but one of the shacks registers four minor magical auras.[/sblock]


----------



## fromage67 (Jul 25, 2011)

"What about all those bones? Do we need to worry about them? Eh, witch?" Lars is mindful of the encounter outside the Burning Forest, when they had to fight the undead orcs.
"And what about all these boats? And the five huts? Where are your other sisters?" Lars does his best to look menacing.

Ooc: Ignore the second roll. It's hard to do on an iPad.


----------



## Gregor (Jul 25, 2011)

_"I am no necromancer!  Those are the bones of wizards and travellers who sought to journey through the swamps.  Many travellers these days.  Many indeed.  We caught many and used them in our potions and spells.  They are of no concern to you." _ She takes a few quick uncomfortable breaths as she lays on her belly with her extremties tied. _"These shacks are our homes and where we do our work.  I am the last now, for you killed my two sisters at your camp.  Inside you will find where we sleep, keep our things, make our potions and the young red woman.  There is no more to tell you." _


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jul 25, 2011)

_"There are four minor magical auras coming from one of those shacks, what are they?"_


----------



## Gregor (Jul 25, 2011)

_"They could be many things!" _cries the witch, _"latent magic from our spells and potion making, residue, or even the posessions we stole from our prisoners.  Go and see for yourself, but take one of our keys.  They unlock the doors to the shacks."_


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jul 25, 2011)

_"hmmmm, alright, well... thank you." _ Kirio concentrates on the auras briefly trying to gather more information.

To the others _"I trust are guest about as far as I can comfortably spit a large rat, so..."_ he looks at Lars _"friend Lars, would you do us the honour of attempting to find traps etc. as we go?  I am not skilled in this regard, but I can magically boost yours with my music, yes?"_

OOC: Kirio will start playing as soon as Lars starts searching, you get a +2 on skill checks (applies to Lars only)


----------



## Bannock (Jul 25, 2011)

Bannock stands beside the bound witch, holding the blade of his glaive over her, making clear that he is ready to take off her head if she makes a move to escape.


----------



## fromage67 (Jul 26, 2011)

Lars nods at Kirio and says, "OK, but I can check for normal traps, but you or Arnir should back me up for magic stuff."

Lars slowly approaches the nearest hut and peers inside. He whispers a word and the tip of his sword lights up, allowing him to see better inside.


----------



## digimattic (Jul 26, 2011)

Arnir throws up his hands with incredulity, as if he had just been speaking to a group of statues "Yes, I'm sure our prisoner will be a lovely and gracious host." 

He tosses his old dagger on the ground and inspects the finely crafted blade Kirio hands him before sheathing it on his belt. "A fine piece of work with a wicked looking blade....I hope I never have need to use it." Having said that, he hands Hrmir the scroll "This looks to be of more use to you than me, medicine man."

He spends the remainder of the boat ride trying not to wretch on the ever-rocking boat, and eyes the witch contemptuously. Once they arrive at their destination he looks at her "Tell me of the bond you and your 'sisters' shared....and tell us why, now that we're here, we should not bleed you like a pig as you would have done to us?"


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jul 26, 2011)

> "OK, but I can check for normal traps, but you or Arnir should back me up for magic stuff."




_"I've already sensed 4 minor magical auras from one of the shacks, perhaps we should check that one out first.  I will be unable to sense magic and gather more information from the sources while magically boosting your skills however, but Arnir can and should."_ 



> "Yes, I'm sure our prisoner will be a lovely and gracious host."




Kirio smiles wickedly at the younger elf _"you misunderstand the situation friend Arnir, "she" is "our" guest, and we her hosts; these are OUR shacks, and OUR things."_

OOC: Did Lars remember to add +2 on his perception check? Kirio parts with one of the three daggers he took and gives it to Arnir


----------



## Gregor (Jul 26, 2011)

_"Our bond was magical, merely a simple protective spell granted to me by my god.  Please leave poor H'andrea be," _she squeals, _"I have been truthful with you.  I only wish to live.  You may have our treasures and our prisoner.  That is fair."_

Lars, as per Kirio's direction, you walk up to the shack registering the magical auras (from within).  Your lit blade sheds some light between the gaps and cracks in the wooden exterior.  You can vaguely make out piles of detritus, heaps of old robes, wooden crates, backpacks, etc.  You would need to go inside to do a proper search.  The door to the shack is fastened with an old pad lock, but a quick examination reveals that the brass key in your possession would unlock it.

[sblock="for Lars"]You do not find any traps.[/sblock]

        *GM:*  To make this easier to visualize, picture the five shacks in a shallow semi circle.  Each shack faces the docks and a few burning torches hang from sconces.  The low burning fire is in the middle of the grounds in front of the shacks.

Also, Kirio, you've already scanned the area with your detect magic.  In general, that spell would have picked up any magical traps.  Given that you only registered the auras in the cabin, you can assume that the area is magical trap free.

Lars, Kirio's inspire competence bard ability gives you +2 on skill checks as long as he plays (Kirio can only play for a certain number of rounds though, so keep that in mind).  You forgot to add it onto your roll, so I've taken it into account for you (your perception was actually +9 in this instance).


----------



## fromage67 (Jul 26, 2011)

Lars, satisfied that there is no obvious danger, retrieves the brass key from his belt pouch and opens the pad lock. He throws the lock on the ground, and using the tip of his blade, he slowly pries open the door, peering cautiously inside.


----------



## Gregor (Jul 26, 2011)

The old door creaks inward noisily on its rusted hinges.  The pale light shimmering from Lars' blade paints the room in a dull glow.  You can now see that in addition to the piles of equipment, boxes and sacks, there are a number of shelves along the walls covered in more packs, smaller containers, bundles of dried herbs, small bones and jars filled with strangely coloured liquids.

In the middle of the room is a massive cauldron sticky with boiled fat hanging over a dug out pit filled with cold ashes.  Brass vials, glassblowing implements, and more bizarre tools are scattered across a table surface against one wall.  The foul stench of burned flesh and hair fills your nostrils when you enter the room.

[sblock="for Kirio"]Kirio, one of the backpacks up on the shelf contains the four magical auras.[/sblock]


----------



## fromage67 (Jul 26, 2011)

Lars places a hand on his mouth and nose and calls out to the others, "Looks like this is their lab. Smells like they were cooking their victims in here." Lars looks greenish and slightly nauseous.

"You guys can check here if you want, I will open the other huts."

Lars moves on to the next hut, and so on, using the same procedure, until he finds something particularly interesting (like the redhead.)


----------



## Gregor (Jul 26, 2011)

Lars moves from shack to shack, unlocking the doors with his brass key.  

Two of the shacks are mostly empty, save for piles of old wizard's robes and heaps of skulls and other humanoid bones that have clearly been boiled clean of flesh.

One of the buildings contains what is obviously the sleeping space for the witches.  Three filthy pallets line the packed dirt floor, along with a few piles of clothes, half-eaten hunks of bread and cheese on a wooden board and still-filled chamber pots.  In one corner is a horrible sight: the remains of a human male is chained to the wall of the shack. Maggots wriggle across his mutilated body and the stench of rotten flesh is overpowering.

In the final shack you find another filthy sleeping pallet.  Upon this sleeping space, and in great contrast to the occupant of the last shack, sits a red haired human woman bound and gagged.  She is extremely attractive, despite her current condition, bearing slender curves and wearing a close fitted red robe with flowing sleeves, a tight belt and long leather boots.  Her eyes are filled with confusion and fear and she mumbles loudly through her gag when she sees Lars standing in the doorway.


----------



## fromage67 (Jul 26, 2011)

Lars kneels next to the woman, and unties her gag. "Hi there, I'm Lars. And who might you be, pray tell?"

If the lady seems sane and moderately cooperative, he will proceed to cut her bonds and set her free.


----------



## Gregor (Jul 26, 2011)

The woman smirks and says, _“My name's Katrina. I’ve been waiting for you guys to get me out of here.  Listening to you converse in the yard was driving me crazy with anticipation.  Anyway, I hope none of you died on my account.” _ She gives Lars a charming smile and asks, _"you wouldn't happen to have any water would you?  Those crazy witches half starved me and that gag tasted terrible!"_


----------



## fromage67 (Jul 26, 2011)

"Hmmm, yeah, sure. Come with me." Lars cuts her bonds and escorts her out in the yard where he can then retrieve a waterskin in one of the boats.


----------



## Gregor (Jul 26, 2011)

With a cat-like grin, she thanks Lars and drinks deep from the skin.  When finished, she hands it back and takes a look at the party.  _"So where are you strapping heroes from?" _ Just as she finishes she notices the hog-tied witch.  _"Gah!"_ she blurts out as she steps away, _"Left one alive did you?  Well I'd put a blade through her heart and be done with it.  Twisted evil thing that she is."_


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jul 26, 2011)

Once Kirio has finished helping Lars, although he finds it hard to tear his attention from the redhead, he returns to the first shack and begins taking a closer look at the bag with the magical auras emanating from it.  

He carefully inspects it for traps and opens it to see what is it contains...

(OOC: perception check to see if bag is trapped in some way, if it is obviously he does not open it.  Kirio doesn't care if the redhead kills the witch, he only said "he" would not kill her; he didn't promise anything about the redhead or the others.)


----------



## Gregor (Jul 26, 2011)

Kirio, the pack is filled with an empty waterskin, some trail rations and various travel gear.  There are also a number of pouches filled with what looks like spell components.  Finally, you find the items registering the auras.  There are two gold rings, one of which is etched with a red script design that depicts flames.  There is also a metal buckler that weighs next to nothing and a pair of gloves made from supple black leather and edged with red and gold stitching.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jul 26, 2011)

Kirio is practically salivating at the site of the magical items... he sits down, casts detect magic again, and attempts to figure out what they are.

OOC: Kirio attempts identify the properties of the magic items using spellcraft and detect magic, checks coming on each item


----------



## Gregor (Jul 26, 2011)

Kirio, you learn the following properties about the buckler and the unadorned golden ring and communicate it to the group.  The buckler is a _+2 buckler_ made from mithral.  The golden ring is a _ring of sustenance_.  The ring etched in red and the gloves remain a mystery to you.

Hearing you, Katrina bounds up and heads over.  _"Ah!"_ she exclaims happily, _"you found my things!  Thank you so much! I thought those miserable crones sold it on one of their trips into Seaquen.  Are my spell components still there as well?"  _


----------



## Gregor (Jul 26, 2011)

Ignore this post.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jul 26, 2011)

_"ahhhh, well, actually, these are our things, through right of battle if you will. We are of course willing to discuss returning them to you, but you will have to be more specific as to the nature of the ring with the red text and the gloves, who exactly "you" are and why you are here, and of what spell components do you speak exactly." _


----------



## Gregor (Jul 26, 2011)

Her face furrows into a frown and she looks down at Kirio as if she is inspecting a small bug on her robe. _ "Pardon me?"_ she asks in a voice that suggests she is not accustomed to being denied what she wants, _"Are you the leader of this band of adventurers?  Do you speak for everyone?  This is hardly the way to treat a lady who has been in captivity and whom you have just rescued.  I should remind you that adventurers are supposed to loot their dead foes, so if you want to take my things, something will have to change.”_


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jul 26, 2011)

Kirio cannot help but laugh out loud at the red haired woman's outburst _"My dear girl, forgive me, but what do you take me for?  This is not a fairy tale and I am not a paladin here to protect your honour, I am not your friend, or here to "rescue" you, I don't even know you.  I have no cause to harm you, and do not intend to unless you give me cause."_  He takes a deep breath and continues, _"I am by no means the leader of this group, just perhaps more prone to talking than the rest, I am called Kirio, the effusive for obvious reasons.  The others can way in as they wish, but I came here for loot, not you.  I have found some and now you claim it is yours.  This loot is rightful compensation for an unwarranted attack by this thing"_ he indicates the witch on the ground _"and her dead sisters.  Now, you know my name and my motivations, who pray tell, are you?"_


----------



## digimattic (Jul 26, 2011)

funkmamagoat said:


> _"you misunderstand the situation friend Arnir, "she" is "our" guest, and we her hosts; these are OUR shacks, and OUR things."_




Arnir raises an eyebrow with a smug smile "I can assure you, _I_ misunderstand very little."

Disembarking the boat, Arnir casts and maintains detect magic as Lars inspects the houses.



			
				Gregor said:
			
		

> "Left one alive did you? Well I'd put a blade through her heart and be done with it. Twisted evil thing that she is."




Arnir smiles broadly as this fire-headed wizard arrives and delivers her judgement "Finally someone with some sense! By Mystra, what a relief."

As Kirio speaks his face sours into a frown "Surely we are not a group of petty thieves. We are also not fools, from the looks of you, you have no need for bucklers....and perhaps some form of compensation for freeing you would be appropriate. I'm sure no one would object to you getting your spell components back, however..." he says before adding with a sly grin "Once these _negotiations_ have concluded."


----------



## The Bashar (Jul 27, 2011)

digimattic said:


> Having said that, he hands Hrmir the scroll "This looks to be of more use to you than me, medicine man."




"Ahh good to know. I will have to prepare read magic in the morning."

As the party arrived to the island Hrimr has been paying attention to the swamp around them, listening for other possible attackers.  He approaches the party when he sees Lars bringing a red headed human woman along with him.  He hears Kirio discussion with the woman over the items he found.

"Come now Kirio, you are going to rob this woman?  We did save her from the Witches, but she doesn't owe us all her worldly possessions."


----------



## fromage67 (Jul 27, 2011)

The Bashar said:


> "Come now Kirio, you are going to rob this woman?  We did save her from the Witches, but she doesn't owe us all her worldly possessions."




Lars looks genuinely surprised. "Why the hell not? It would at least teach her a lesson of humility and gratefulness. She will thank us, eventually."


----------



## Bannock (Jul 27, 2011)

"By the gods, I didn't go on this journey to be a highwayman!"

To the liberated woman, Bannock says "Lady, better not give Kirio too hard a time over these things. I've seen him kill men for less. D'y'have a name, o' fiery one?"

Something about the woman's demeanor strikes Bannock as odd.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jul 27, 2011)

Kirio's warm smile remains but his eyes grow cold, his hand rest casually on the hilt his dagger _"I don't know this person, and have no cause to believe what she says, one way or another, and neither do any of you.  I have asked her for her name and some proof of her statements as I question the validity of her claims, I would hardly call this robbery...."  _To the woman_ "you see, we are all talking here, and expressing our opinions, nice and horizontal as far as groups go, no need of leaders.  So, are you going to continue to play the role of the petty little child seductress, or are you going to act as an adult and explain yourself and your claims?  Your charms and tantrums are nothing to me..."_ In a verry soft an frightening tone _"I'm getting a little angry, but that can pass quickly if you cooperate"_

OOC: if the DM allows, I will delay the intimidate roll until she has a chance to answer without it.


----------



## Gregor (Jul 27, 2011)

[sblock="for Bannock"]Your gut tells you nothing about this social situation [/sblock]

Katrina lets out a long sigh as if trying to calm herself.  She gathers her composure and says: _"Kirio was it?  Look, while I can appreciate you and your party's need to be rewarded for blood spilled against these horrible witches, you must understand my perspective.  I was kidnapped in my sleep and my own party of friends and allies were either killed or captured as well.  I sat in that shack, bound and gagged for who knows how long with only the sounds of my friends being boiled alive, or the witches' mutterings to keep me company.  I am an adventurer like yourself and I need my things to survive in places such as this swamp."_  She pauses as she runs her hands through her hair, pulling out twigs, leaves and dirt.  "_Now, I am not without my charity and appreciation, so I am content to part with most of those belongings.  However, I would be very grateful if you would return the red-etched ring to me.  It is very precious to me.  I would also require my components back, so that if we are to travel together out of this place, I could be of full use.  Make no mistake however, I may summon the majority of my magical power without them ... and have been tempted to do so thus far.  If you require additional recompense, the witches keep some cache of coins around here.  I could hear them muttering about all the money they were making by selling their potions to some contact in Seaquen."_

She turns to face the rest of the party.  _"If you have not already heard, my name is Katrina.  I am a sorceress.  I originally hail from a city called Gate Pass.  It is far from here, deep in the mountains between Ragesia and Shahalesti.  I grew up there with my brother and headed out on my own some time ago.  I was fleeing the scourge and was captured in this swamp en route to Seaquen.  So, I have indulged your questions.  Perhaps you could do me the same courtesy and tell me who you are and where you are from?"_

        *GM:*  Kirio, if you still wish to intimidate after this response, we can use your existing role.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jul 27, 2011)

Kirio's eyes begin to match his smile again as he listens to Katrina speak... _"there now... that's better, we are all acquainted, and we perhaps have the better of you in fact.  We also hail from gate pass and barely made it out alive during the siege... we are for lack of a better word "aligned" against Ragesia, and are headed to Seaquen as well, to the Lyceum to... further that cause if you will."_  He sighs and hands her the red etched ringed and her spell components _"I humbly accept your generous recompense for your rescue on behalf or our group, and I for one would be pleased to have another spellcaster accompany us as we make our way through this treacherous place."_ he kicks the witch lightly in the ribs to punctuate his point _ "You will be pleased to know that we know your brother, Rantle, and that he was well when last we saw him; he spoke of his sister Katrina with fondness.  I believe our young friend Lars here new him better than us, and that he has a letter from him for you."_

OOC: discount the intimidate roll...


----------



## digimattic (Jul 27, 2011)

Arnir laughs openly as the girl announces her origin "We left that frost-encrusted hellscape of a town not...what was it....two months ago? Mystra save us, what a small world. My, what a motley band we're becoming. I was hoping to find you learned in the arcane, but I suppose talking to someone who can use it at all will be refreshing. Your rings are interesting- tell me, what does the one inscribed in red purport to do? That ring of sustenance is handy indeed."

Arnir then turns to the unfortunate looking witch with a quizzical look "Now then, what's this about coins? Have you been holding out on us? Believe me, I would have seen you dead back at our camp and would just as happily gut you now. Tell us your secrets and your death may be painless. If you haven't noticed, I have a new dagger and I wouldn't mind seeing how it handles out of combat before I must use it in truth."


----------



## Gregor (Jul 27, 2011)

Katrina puts her ring back on and ties her spell component pouches to the fitted leather belt around her waist.  She responds to Arnir as she works: _"My focus as a sorceress is in fire magic.  Some of my spells have a habit of backfiring or striking me when in close quarters.  This ring helps me to resist the flames.  The ring of sustenance allows its wearer to exist comfortably without food or drink for as long as he or she wears it.  Since you're now in possession of my gloves, know that they make their wearer more agile and dextrous."_  A look of surprise then goes across Katrina's face when she hears that you are from the same city.  _"You know my brother and have a letter from him?  Please, may I see it!?"_

The witch squeals in fear on the ground, _"Do not hurt poor H'andrea! I have not lied to you.  I told you that you could have our treasures.  Our money is in the shack where you found the sorceress' belongings.  Small coffers, wooden, filled with platinum.  Take them and go, please!"_

        *GM:*  FYI - The gloves are _gloves of dexterity +2_


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jul 27, 2011)

> "You know my brother and have a letter from him? Please, may I see it!?"




Kirio looks from Lars to Katrina _"As I said, Lars here new him best, I don't see why he would not hand it over"_ 




> "Do not hurt poor H'andrea! I have not lied to you. I told you that you could have our treasures. Our money is in the shack where you found the sorceress' belongings. Small coffers, wooden, filled with platinum. Take them and go, please!"




Kirio goes to the shack and looks for the coins.  He returns, kneels next to the witch and says in a surprisingly pleasant tone _"Well now little crab, I said I would not kill you, and I do not intend to, you have been most cooperative.  You are a vile little thing however, and I never promised anything about untying you, so I propose we leave you in your filth strung up like a pig, and if you manage to get free, consider yourself lucky, if not... well, perhaps you will make a nice meal for a reptile or two.  As you heard we have no leaders here, so I do not speak for my friends, but I am done with you.  If ever I see you again, I will kill you."_  After counting the coins, Kirio walks to the boats where he begins playing a bright little tune on his flute while waiting for the others...


----------



## digimattic (Jul 27, 2011)

Arnir snorts with contempt "_Poor_ H'andrea? You were not so _poor_ when you were trying to kill us back there, were you? What my friend Kirio says is true- he did tell you he would not kill you....But he speaks for himself, and I have not survived this long by letting my enemies live when I can easily kill them. Unless there is anything you think I should know, I offer you a chance to pray to your gods and prepare for sleep."

Having said that, Arnir pulls his dagger out of its sheath and admires its wicked looking spiral blade. "Have no fear- it will be clean, I am not a monster."


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jul 27, 2011)

OOC: HP roll for level 5... AW COMMMMON!?!?!?


----------



## Gregor (Jul 27, 2011)

Kirio, you find two wooden coffers amongst the piles of rubbish, sacks and crates.  Each are unlocked and contain 150 pieces of platinum minted with Shahalesti iconography.

The witch cackles and begins to sob maniacally when faced with Arnir's dagger.  She spits at his feet and between short panicked breaths she says: _"I will pray ... pray to Dagon ... pray that .... his holy tentacles claim you ... and pull you down to the Abyss ... to drown in his glorious sea ... to the endless layers of demons with your soul Elf!"_


----------



## digimattic (Jul 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


HP Roll now, fireball forthcoming. HP is as the gods decree.







Arnir looks upon the piteous witch with disdain and casts prestidigitation upon himself to clean the spit from him. Grabbing a fist-full of the matted, wretched hair, he drives the blade into the witch's neck, just below the skull, killing her cleanly as promised. Pulling the dagger out with a wet "schlock!" he washes it in the swamp water before sheathing it again.


----------



## fromage67 (Jul 27, 2011)

Lars opens his pack and roots around in it for a few minutes, cursing under his breath. He finally removes a tube from it and turns towards Katrina. "So you're Katrina! What a coincidence! Rantle was inspired when he gave me this letter."

He hands her the tube and adds, "As far as I am concerned, you can take all your stuff back. Rantle's sister no less!" He shakes his head in amazement at the magnitude of the improbability of finding her here, the last survivor of the witches.


----------



## Gregor (Jul 27, 2011)

With a wide grin and a thanks, she takes the tube, opens it and pulls out a sheet of parchment.  She reads the letter from her brother with early eagerness, which slowly fades to a look of disappointment when she completes reading.  She puts the scroll back in the tube and puts it into her empty pack.  Shouldering her bag she walks down to the boat and takes a seat.  

_"Not the news I was hoping for."_ she says, _"Rantle was supposed to come and meet me in Seaquen, but his letter suggests otherwise."_  She broods for a moment and then says: _"We should probably get out of here.  Now that the witch is dead I feel it incumbent upon myself to let you know that their contact was some Ragesian spy named Nelebekus who is hiding out in town.  I don't feel like being around when and if he comes looking for his now defunct source of potions.  I hope you don't mind if I travel with you to Seaquen ... strength in numbers and all that."_

After scouring the camp for any other useful items and packing away your newly collected treasure, the party gets back in their boats and heads back to camp.


----------



## The Bashar (Jul 28, 2011)

Hrimr looks at the dead witch after Arnir finishes her off.  She was a vile evil thing, all the poor souls who's mortal remains littered their home attested to this.  She deserved her fate.

As the rest of the party speaks with Katrina, Hrimr hears the rustle of leaves and the creaking of wood behind him.  He turns around and sees nothing.  He finds it odd, it sounded like a whole forest was behind him.

As the party piles back into the boat he hears the sounds of songbirds, but he can't locate them. He begins to wonder if one of the arcane casters is playing with him. The boat trip back to camp is uneventful, he doesn't hear any further strange sounds.

As the boats are tied up and Hrimrs feet touch the water he is struck by a vision.  He hears the rustle of leaves and the singing of song birds.  He sees a Dryad and an Elf woman standing before a large tree.  The Elf woman seems to be pleading with the Dryad.  With a look of concern the Dryad nods and walks up to the tree.  She touches a large branch with one hand and taps it with the other.  Without a noise the branch detaches from the tree. The Dryad takes the branch to the edge of a pool and thrusts it into the water. Small branches and leaves begin to grow out of the side of it.  The Dryad steps back and speaks to the Elf woman: "Touch it and tell it what you want it to be"

Hrimr gasps and he comes back to his reality in the swamp.  He realizes what he must do.  He grabs the wooden great sword from his back and thrusts it into the water at his feet.  The great sword begins to grow branches and leaves.  Hrimr grabs the hilt and says:

"Become the weapon of my forefather; a hammer to crush the skulls of the Orcs"

With that the sword loses its shape and becomes completely covered in leaves.  The leaves begin to change colour, to a deep red, and then fall from the weapon.  When they completely fall off a wooden warhammer remains in the hand of Hrimr.


----------



## Gregor (Jul 28, 2011)

Torrent's eyes go wide when she sees Anyariel's greatsword undergo a metamorphosis into a warhammer.  She recalls the burning dryad Timbre explaining the link between the blade, its wielder and the life of the forest of Innenotdar.

"By Istishia's algae beard!" she exclaims, "Have you formed some kind of new bond with the first tree Hrimr?"


----------



## fromage67 (Jul 28, 2011)

OOC: Rolling for hit points. Rolled a 2 on the last 2 levels...


AAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGgggggggHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! The curse strikes again!


----------



## The Bashar (Jul 28, 2011)

Gregor said:


> Torrent's eyes go wide when she sees Anyariel's greatsword undergo a metamorphosis into a warhammer.  She recalls the burning dryad Timbre explaining the link between the blade, its wielder and the life of the forest of Innenotdar.
> 
> "By Istishia's algae beard!" she exclaims, "Have you formed some kind of new bond with the first tree Hrimr?"




Torrent's voice breaks Hrimr out of a trance like state.  He looks a little befuddled, as if he half didn't expect for the change to happen.  He manages to stammer out a few grunts before actually speaking.

"I... think I have Torrent.  The blade is alive.  It sent me a vision of its birth.  Timbre plucked it from the first tree and showed Anyariel how to change its form.  It somehow new I couldn't use it as a greatsword and sent me this vision.  It's stronger now as well. Almost as if it is growing with me."


----------



## Gregor (Jul 28, 2011)

Conversation around camp stretches out for a bit as you all relax around the fire.  There is some awkwardness with your new travelling companion, but you're not sure if that is related to your attraction to her, her smarmy demeanor, or both.  The drizzle continues to fall and the thick clouds obfuscate the light of the moon.  Watches are kept and no further problems arise.

At dawn, prayers are spoken and spell books reviewed and scribed before the camp is struck.  Katrina looks miserable, given that she spent the night huddled by the fire without a bedroll, but she eagerly hops into a boat and gets comfortable.  Torrent throws her a glance of daggers when she realizes that the redhead will not be helping with the rowing.

[sblock="for Lars"]Since you and your friends freed the entity known as Indomitability, your dreams have ceased.  You were sure there was some connection between the entity and your uncontrollable visions, but you could not solve the puzzle and it remained a mystery to you.  Various questions have tumbled in your mind, each related to that strange connection and to the words Child of Trilla.  It was on this night, huddled around a campfire in your bedroll after an encounter with strange witches in the swamp, that you felt new powers flow into your veins.  You had experienced this before, especially when another unknown magical power manifested itself for you, but fatigue got the better of you and you fell into a deep slumber.  

Was it a coincidence that your dreams returned the night you felt that strange magical feeling?  Perhaps, perhaps not.  What was sure to you was the intensity of the returning visions.  As if you were experiencing them for the first time, your sleeping form rocked back and forth and a sheen of sweat covered your brow.  In your mind, you went on a marvelous journey.  You flew through deep caves and dark tunnels.  Like the wind you sped along, reveling in the feeling of flight.  When you looked at your hands and body, there was not much to see save for a ghostly apparition of dragon's wings and a long wispy tail.  The image of something, vast, golden and winged filled your sight and you felt instant emotion, as if you were a child being held by a mother you never knew until now.  You sailed up, away from the image, to distance yourself from its incomprehensible form and meaning.  You sought to escape, frightened now by what you are and what this dream could mean.  Up through tunnels, feeling the air grow warmer, heavier.  Then, without warning, you saw a creature.  It was a corpulent form, with dark greasy hair and a small frame.  It had  hands for grasping and feet for walking.  You were luminous, ethereal, and yet, it saw you.  Its fleshy eyes turned to stare at you and in an instant you knew.  It was he.  Dream walker.  You rushed forward, with no real understanding of why, only a need, a primal desire to join, to become one, to conjoin with he who can walk the dreams, taste the eternal realm and return to the place of flesh, bone and blood.  Into the creature's heart you flew, staggering him and driving him to the ground.  His head shaken, body tumbling, he cried out, its sound muffled from your place within his heart.  Another cry and all went black.

Lars, your eyes snap open in the morning and you brush away your sweat and dew covered forehead.  Miserable that your dreams have returned you splash some water on your face and try to piece together the messages in your vision.  That is when you hear it.  The voice in your heart.  The voice is old, more ancient than sunken ruins of ancient civilizations.  The voice is eager, curious and inquisitive.  _"Greetings Dreamwalker"_ is speaks in a language that you should not understand, but do.  Startled, you shake your head, thinking that you are still dreaming.  Yet you are not.  _"I have found you."_ it says again,_ "the one who can save me."_ [/sblock]

Your group sets out from the island, poling and steering through the bayou as the chirps of strange birds and the buzz of insects sound out.  Your travel requires a few portages over muddy embankments and Torrent continues the frustrating effort of navigating your many divergent maps of the swamp.  Night falls and camp is struck, thankfully without any encounters with more local denizens of the marsh.  

On the third day of travel, your boats begin to take a path closer to the edge of the swamp.  You can make out a sandy beach through the clutter of stunted and gnarled trees that surround you and the faint crash of sea waves can be heard.  The marsh begins to thin out in mid afternoon and you find yourselves portaging more often than actually rowing through water.  Tired, muddy and covered in insect bites you seek a brief reprieve on a dryer bed of dirt, your boats piled up.  The drizzle still falls, but a fair wind from the sea is now blowing through the thinner foliage and its briny scent is a refreshing change from the stench of the bayou.  You spy a hawk, circling in the air far above you, which soon flies away.  Water and rations are enjoyed and Katrina yet again shares her thoughts on how nice a hot, soapy bath would be, her eyes boring into a different man each time.

Perhaps a half hour later, you hear the sound of a horn blow out, which startles your tranquil mid day rest.  Out of the foliage step three male elves.  The lead one moves forward, raising his palm in greeting.  A few strands of blonde hair peek out from his blue cloak. He carries a sword at his hip and a bow on his back, but his armor, if any, is hidden under loose robes, and he carries himself like a scholar, not a warrior.  The two that accompany him are harder looking, wearing a long and short sword at their hips, longbows on their backs and chain shirts cover their torsos.  Each man wears a broach bearing the sigil of Shahalesti. The hawk you spied earlier swoops down and lands on the lead elf's shoulder with a cry.  

Smiling the leader says: _"Hail and well met travelers.  I am Thalan of the Shining Lands of Shahalesti.  I ask you, under my orders from Princess Shalosha herself, and as a gesture of goodwill to the people of Seaquen, to identify yourselves and kindly allow my men and I to inspect your belongings."_

[sblock="for Arnir"]Thalan looks very familiar to you.  He is definitely much older than you, perhaps around 350 to 400 years old, but you are positive that you have either met him before or perhaps he knew someone in your family.[/sblock]


----------



## fromage67 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lars snorts loudly at the outrageous request from the elf, but he remains silent, preferring to let Kirio or Arnir talk to their kin. He mentally rehearses a spell he thinks he might be able to pull off if needed.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jul 28, 2011)

Kirio, a crooked smile on his face, graces the elves with a look of bemused amusement _"Well met indeed Thalan.  I am called Kirio, the effusive, also originally of Shahalesti.  Although it is always good to meet brethren from my long ago home; I find your request... bemusing.  Last I checked, Seaquen was not part of Shahalesti, so I fail to see how the authority of the good Princess Shalosha would apply here.  So then, let us say that... no, we will not allow your to inspect our belongings..."_

_"Now, if you would be so kind as to enlighten us as to your reasoning to explain the above causes of my confusion... well... then we may have something to discuss."_ Kirio bows to the three elves _"Otherwise we will continue on our way and we wish you fine gentlemen the best of days..."  _


----------



## Gregor (Jul 28, 2011)

Thalan smiles, and says: _"It is indeed a pleasure to see countrymen, though I must insist that you allow me to perform my duties here.  I, my two subordinate officers and the additional commandos in the woods around you, represent a detachment of the Shahalesti warship called the Osprey which has dropped its anchor nearby."_  He strokes the beak of his hawk absentmindedly while he pauses and considers his next words. _"As you note, Seaquen is not under the auspices of Shahalesti, however it is no vassal city of Dassen.  Its lands are independent and as such, require assistance from the enemies of Ragesia who hound those refugees seeking safety from the scourge.  The crown of Shahalesti has vowed to oppose the Empire.  Even now, a fleet of warships from my homeland are being led by the Princess to Seaquen in order to provide additional security and to offer formal terms of alliance.  It is important for you to know that enemy agents have infiltrated Seaquen, likely colluding to hamper or crush the gathering of those who resist Ragesia.  We are here to assist Seaquen in ensuring that no more Ragesians sneak into the city.  Thus, I must insist that you allow us to make a brief search and know your names and places of origin.  We will be professional, courteous and quick in our review."  _

[sblock="for Lars"]_"Dreamwalker"_, says the voice in your heart, _"why do you not answer me?"_[/sblock]


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jul 28, 2011)

OOC: knowledge check, relationship between Shahalesti and Seaquen.  Taking 20 under Loremaster feat, so a total of 26 for knowledge check History


----------



## Gregor (Jul 28, 2011)

[sblock="for Kirio"]Kirio, there is, to your knowledge, no formal existing relationship between Seaquen and Shahalesti.  Their primary interaction is likely through trade, given that they are linked by the sea, and perhaps through elven spell casters seeking formalized education at the Lyceum.  Seaquen has declared itself in opposition to Ragesia and as a safe haven for any fleeing the scourge.  Shahalesti has also formally declared itself in opposition to Ragesia.  You may infer that the two states would make likely allies, but that inference would be pure conjecture in your mind at this point, seeing as no formal alliance exists.[/sblock]


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jul 28, 2011)

Kirio Smiles at Thalan and sighs loudly _"hmmm, indeed, all very reasonable sounding.  I know Seaquen has allied itself against Ragesia, but I wonder how they feel about a fleet of warships in their port?"_

_"Anyhow, please forgive my flippant attitude; I am never comfortable with requests that infringe on my freedoms.  Know that we are also enemies of Ragesial, refugees of Gatepass in fact, barely having escaped the siege with our lives.  I have already introduced myself, and see no reason why you should not know our names (Kirio lists the names of the party).  We are en route to the Lyceum, there to further the fight against ragesia; we aided Lady Shaelis in her mission for Shahalesti in Gatepass, and she in ours, but I cannot say more on this.  Torrent can say more if she wishes, but as you say, there are spies everywhere; on that we may even have a lead for you in finding another one in Seaquen."_ 

_"On our journey we have  been attacked by an inquisitor and his minions... an unpleasant encounter to be sure, but there is one less inquisitor working for Ragesia.  In our escape we were also hounded by a troupe of mercenaries, the Black Horse Company, in the employ of the empire; they also will no longer prove a tool for their use.  You will also be interested to know that the forest of fire is in need of another name; the eternal flames have been extinguished."_  Kirio pauses and inspects the newly menacing woods for signs of the commandos, then looks to Thalan again _"So you see my friend, we are in fact on the same side.  We ask that you let us pass with that knowledge, I am happy to pass along what information I have of the spy in Seaquen, but I would prefer that you leave our persons untouched."_

OOC: Diplomacy Check to convince thalan to let us pass unsearched.  Also perception check on woods (likely futile) Also, Kirio has taken the gloves of dexterity, which leaves the mithril buckler and ring of sustenance up for grabs.  I recommend Lars for the buckler, he needs all the AC he can get.


----------



## Gregor (Jul 28, 2011)

Thalan considers Kirio's argument and rubs his chin thoughtfully.  _"I know of Shealis and of her mission in Gate Pass.  She is known for her discretion and she does not commonly reveal her true name when in the field.  If you were involved in the success of her mission, then I owe you thanks on behalf of the crown.  I would also be in absence of honor were I to detain you from progressing to Seaquen.  I have your names and will inform my commanding officers of your presence.  Perhaps the crown may have opportunities for you once the alliance is sealed."_

Thalan whispers to his hawk and it flies off into the air, headed towards the sea.  The soldiers behind him seem to relax slightly and the trees and bushes rustle as four elven commandos with foliage covered armor and relaxed bows emerge to join the gathering.

Thalan then smiles and speaks again, though this time it is in his native tongue of elven and he directs his comments over Kirio's shoulder at Arnir.

[sblock="if you speak elven"]I thought I recognized you young Arnir.  Hearing your name confirmed it.  It has been a very long time since I saw you in our glorious home city of Calanis.  I see you are well.  Your father will be pleased to learn of your health.  Your ... rival house may not be so pleased however.  Members of that family are en route as part of Princess Shalosha's entourage and I fear your presence may complicate matters.[/sblock]


----------



## digimattic (Jul 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


Would anyone object to Arnir taking the Ring of Sustenance? We can roll for it otherwise.







Throughout this exchange, Arnir has looked pale and uncomfortable. Anyone watching him would have seen him wince as though hit when Kirio said his name, and he fidgets with the bow slung over his shoulder incessantly. All the colour in his face rushes back with a flush, however when he is addressed directly and you can scarcely hear him mutter under his breath a curse before he regains his sense of self and the training of his youth.

[sblock="In Elven"]"Good Thalan, my heart warms to see you." He says with a gracious bow. "I believe it has been 5 years since I last saw you in Court. I would not have thought you had the taste for work in the field, but I have little doubt that a man of your honour would prove most helpful in any negotiation. Should you see him, please tell my Lord Father that my....vacation....is proving most enjoyable and that I would be pleased to tell him of it in person some day." As he says those words, Arnir's voice drops with sadness - a rare display of an emotion beyond pride, anger or lust - before filling with thinly veiled hatred "As for the members of House Galavir, I trust they need not be informed of my presence here, lest they become...unreasonable. My loyalty to the Realm is unwavering and you have my word that I, more than anyone, wish to avoid any unpleasantness. Let us work together to see nothing of the sort takes place, in the name of the Princess herself." [/sblock]

Having said his piece, Arnir falls back, looking fatigued from the effort of providing the courtesy of nobility.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jul 29, 2011)

Kirio looks between Arnir and Thalan as they exchange greetings and more... After they are done he raises an eyebrow at Arnir and addresses him quietly 
[sblock="if you speak elven"] _Forgive me Arnir, had I known I would have perhaps attempted to hide your identity... we should talk if ever your are willing, I am not unacquainted with court shenanigans, I can at least offer support.  It does not have to be now however... I had wanted to talk to you regardless, with a proposition regarding our magical talents.  I know that you desire as many spells for your spellbook as possible, and there is a spell I believe would be of great use to me, Eagle Splendor.  Once we reach the Lyceum, if I were to purchase a scroll of said spell for you, at my expense, and you have copied it to your spellbook, would you be willing to create scrolls of it for my use, at a modest fee for service of course, say 2 gold pieces a scroll?_[/COLOR][/sblock]

OOC: I have no objections on the ring of sustenance.  Knowledge checks coming... really lame knowledge checks... le sigh


----------



## fromage67 (Jul 29, 2011)

Gregor said:


> [sblock="for Lars"]_"Dreamwalker"_, says the voice in your heart, _"why do you not answer me?"_[/sblock]




Lars only half-listens to the conversation with the elves. He seems queasy and uncomfortable. He rubs his eyes and shakes his head, apparently in some inner dialogue.

[sblock="for DM"]Lars hesitantly sub-vocalizes a response, "Hello? Is there someone there?" He thinks to himself, <Is this what being crazy means?>[/sblock]


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jul 29, 2011)

Kirio notices the strange behavior of their secretive young rogue out of the corner of his eye [sblock="if you speak elven"] _Think on my offers friend Arnir, I think our young rogue is having another one of his episodes... let us attend to him no?_ [/sblock]

Kirio warily approaches Lars, humming a few notes and gesturing his way as he goes (OOC: detect magic) _"Are you alright my young friend, are you having another of your episodes?  What are you experiencing?"_


----------



## Gregor (Jul 29, 2011)

[sblock=”for Lars”]”Dreamwalker!” says the voice inside, “I feared you had rejected me and would cast me back into my realm.  Long have I sought you, always glimpsing you on the threshold of my world, peering in, hesitant.  But you have been touched by an elder.  I can feel his taint upon you.” [/sblock]

[sblock="for Kirio"]You register no magic on Lars.

Also, you are aware of a House Galavir in Calanis in Shahalesti.  It is a wealthy and powerful house, as is Arnir's House of Bowflight.  Beyond that, you do not know anything. [/sblock]

Thalan nods and adds a few more words in elven.

[sblock="if you speak Elven"]Fair enough young Bowflight.  Just be wary should you encounter the Princess' entourage.  Court life has been generous to House Galavir and its now eldest son is said to be vying for the line of succession to the throne and is in possession of a black heart.  I wish you luck in the coming days.[/sblock]

To the rest of the party Thalan bows low and wishes you well before ordering his men back into the woods to continue their ongoing mission.

You continue to drag your accursed boats along for a few sections of the rapidly thinning swamp require their use, but eventually the ground turns dry as you pass over an embankment and you see literally hundreds of abandoned rowboats piled up.  A wide dirt road leads away from this point and heads further south and then east along with the peninsula.

You follow the road, relishing the now ever-present sea breeze which does its best to blow the drizzle away and savoring the fact that the swamp is behind you.  Finally, after another hour of walking along the road, it leads you through some woodlands and you are able to see your destination these past 7 weeks: *Seaquen*.

The city is formed by a number of clusters of buildings and streets on various places along the peninsula.  The main part of the city is along the north coast where you see a large harbor filled with wooden docks, warehouses and moored fishing and shipping boats.  One boat in particular stands out, a massive ornate galleon adorned with whipping banners atop its masts and a swirling red and gold paint job on its hull.  The buildings here are made from wood and stone and judging by the lines of smoke in various places, its clear that this part of town is filled with Inns, shoppes, smiths and other services.  The Lyceum stands sentinel on a hill overlooking the harbor, its tall stone towers surrounded by a low stone wall.  The south side of the peninsula is a much smaller settlement, but its harbor is clogged with ships of all shapes and sizes.  You can see many houses and buildings are being built here and windmills sit on small hills, their blades turning quickly in the wind.

Stretched out in front of you, between the edge of the woodlands and the city proper, are many refugee camps.  A few thousand people appear to be camped out outside the town, and a quick look proves that Seaquen would be too small a city to house these souls.  The camps vary in terms of quality and cleanliness and judging by certain flags being flown, you see that the camps are further divided along nationalistic lines.  You see the flags of the nearby countries of Dassen, Sinaire and Ostalin hanging over smaller camps, as well as a massive sprawling filthy camp that flies no flag but easily represents two thirds of the population of refugees.  

Torrent begins to lead you down the road that runs between the camps and says, over her shoulder: “We finally made it!” 

Where to heroes of Gate Pass?

[sblock="for Kirio"]You recognize the massive galleon in the harbour as the Wayfairer's traveling theatre ship. [/sblock]


----------



## The Bashar (Jul 29, 2011)

Hrimr breaths a sigh of relief now that they made it to their destination.

"I say we drop off our package and then find a Inn that serves the finest Dwarven Ale!  The first round is on me!"

Hrimr turns to Alric.

"Alric, may I have a look at that scale breatplate you picked up?  I'd like to see what its made from, it may offer me better protection that this old hide armour.  Of course if you're willing to part from it that is."


----------



## digimattic (Jul 29, 2011)

Along the way to Seaquen, Arnir has done his best to identify the contents of the four bottles, the bloody orb and the gloves.

Upon seeing the city for the first time, Arnir clears his throat uncomfortably and looks around at the group "I don't know if any of you other than Kirio can speak Eleven, but Thalan shared some information back there that it is prudent you be made aware of. I am....not favoured....in my homeland at present, due to some unpleasantness between my family and another noble house of Shahalesti. This would be of no concern of yours save for the fact that members of that house are here now in Seaquen. In Shahalesti, they could not, nor would they dare to kill me, but here, away from the Princess' divine gaze, they may not take kindly to my presence. I would ask that you kindly refrain from using my true name while we remain in Seaquen...and we should try and keep a lower than normal profile."

Having said that Arnir removes his signet ring and puts it in his backpack.


----------



## Bannock (Jul 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry for being slow in posting, things have been busy here and I don't often have a moment to spare while I'm at work







Bannock strides into the outlying camps with the party, dressed in his freshly scrubbed full plate. 

"Aye, I could use some ale. Maybe let's look for some merchants who might be willing to part with some gold for some of the things we carry. Might be we could buy passage the rest of the way, or at least some mounts."

Bannock begins to ask around among the refugees where they might find the best such places.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jul 29, 2011)

OOC: Katrina already told us the gloves were gloves of dexterity +2, which Kirio has claimed... happy to discuss if anyone want to question this claim


----------



## Gregor (Jul 29, 2011)

Arnir, you have no problem identifying the items.  You learn that the four flasks are _elixirs of love_ and the orb is an item known as a _Tide Reaver's Tear_.  When held, the bearer of the sphere likewise drips blood, which is eerie but harmless. The bearer can, for about an hour a day, travel through strong winds or water currents as though traveling through calm air or water. The sphere of bloody tears must be held in hand to provide this benefit.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jul 29, 2011)

To Arnir _"apologies again friend, house Galanir is a powerful enemy to have, and as you say, you are far from the influence of your house, might I suggest a hood in the short term?"_

Kirio turns towards the party _"We have made it indeed, I admit there were a few moments I was not so convinced it would happen."_  Kirio gives himself a once over and shakes his head.  He whistles a quick tune while running his hands over his clothes... the dust and mud of the journey dissipate, his cape becomes a deep almost blood red and his chain shirt seems to positively shine  _"There now, that's better.  I must say it has been a most profitable journey however; I'm not sure where to go from here, but know that I am willing to continue our... "association", I believe these troubled times will continue to throw opportunity our way. I propose we complete our task and assist Torrent in delivering her package and then see what paths are available to us, yes?  There are a few things I need to do in town and in the harbor, and I would honestly like to perform a little... it has been a while."_


----------



## Gregor (Jul 29, 2011)

[sblock="for Hrimr"]You're not sure what kind of scales were used to make the armor, but because it lacks metal components, you are free to wear it as a druid.[/sblock]

Bannock, you are waved towards the North harbour as a place to find accommodations and merchants.  Most of the refugees are obviously not in a position to afford such things but you are still warned of the egregiously high rates that rooms are going for.

Seeing as shopping and finding a bed is on your minds, you all heed that advice and walk towards the North harbour, Torrent chats casually about how long it has been since she was back in Seaquen.  "We should stop in and see my old teacher, a druid by the name of Lee Sidoneth." She says, "He works with the school and can grant us an audience with the headmasters.  Lets try to find a place to rest first though, the sun is going down soon."

As you walk into the city, you see just how busy it is.  People clog the streets and move from packed Inn to packed Inn, searching in vain for a free room.  Many have 'no vacancy' signs on them, except for some of the higher end establishments found nearer to the Lyceum and overlooking the harbour.  Some of the walls are plastered with war propaganda messages such as "Resist Ragesia!" and others appear to be flyers for a performance of a play called "The Spectacular Trial of Toteth Topec" being put on by some group called the Wayfairers, whose ship is in port.  Merchants are doing good business and you can see that there are many alchemists, scribes, book binders and other learned professions that obviously cater to the high numbers of magic users that attend the Lyceum.  You turn into one of the nicer looking inns, an establishment called 'The Scholar's Respite' which seems to house wealthy merchants and other professionals.  The Inn, much like all the others you've seen, is filled to the rafters, but the Innkeep is willing to toss some occupants onto the street if you're willing to pay 20gp a night (for one room of 4).

        *GM:*  Feel free to go and shop.  Seaquen is not a massive town, maybe 2,000 people (plus another 3 or 4 thousand refugees) but you can find pretty much anything you want or need.  Most services are available.  Your goods sell for 1/2 the market price (if you need the prices for certain magic items, just flip me an email).


----------



## fromage67 (Jul 29, 2011)

Lars shrugs off Kirio's questions in a distracted manner, raising his hand to indicate that he was OK.



Gregor said:


> [sblock=”for Lars”]”Dreamwalker!” says the voice inside, “I feared you had rejected me and would cast me back into my realm.  Long have I sought you, always glimpsing you on the threshold of my world, peering in, hesitant.  But you have been touched by an elder.  I can feel his taint upon you.” [/sblock]




[sblock=for DM]Lars thinks this over a bit and sub-vocalizes again, "Identify yourself! Where are you? Where is your physical body?"[/sblock]

Later, in Seaquen:

Lars corners Katrina in the dining room of their inn. He buys her a drink and says, "So, tell me more, Katrina. Why are you here? Are you working?" He makes sure she sees him when he flashes the Gatepass Thieve's Guild secret greeting. The current one, anyways. A Guild Member would normally acknowledge.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jul 29, 2011)

> Lars shrugs off Kirio's questions in a distracted manner, raising his hand to indicate that he was OK.




Kirio shrugs _"very well, I will not pry, but you have seen what keeping secrets has done for our friend Arnir here..."_


At the Inn Kirio is taken aback slightly by the steep cost, but he approaches the inkeep with a smile in hopes of striking a better deal _"My good sir, I certainly understand the trying times Seequen is in, and so understand that you must reflect the increased cost to your operation in what you charge us for the room.  That being said, perhaps we could help each other out in this, I could help you increase your revenue, and you lower our day to day costs.  What I propose is this, I am a skilled performer, Kirio the Effusive, master of the Elven Flute.  I commit to performing nightly here at your inn so long as we stay.  This will draw in more patrons, who will purchase more food and beverage, and you will make more money.  In return, I ask that you give us the rooms for 5 gp a night, and I would only seek say... 50% of the proceeds from my performance.  Under normal circumstances, I would ask for room and board and 70% of the proceeds, but we require 2 rooms, and we are a large group, so will pay for food and beverage. What say you?"_


----------



## Gregor (Jul 29, 2011)

[sblock="for Lars"]_I am a child of Trilla, Dreamwalker.  And you, a distant cousin.  Only one touched by Trilla may walk the dreams.  As for my physical body, I have none.  I am inside you, a part of you, made manifest when we linked in your dream.  Do you not remember your last dream walk?_[/sblock]

_"With all due respect, master Elf,"_ says the inkeep, a well-bred looking man dressed in well-made clothes, _"but I am not hurting for vacancies or for business.  I am happy to use your skills as a performer, but I cannot give you the price you ask - the rooms are already 10gp in slower times.  To make this worth my while, I offer you this: each room is 15gp while you perform here and I maintain your offer of 50% of your performance income."_

Katrina laughs as Lars shows her the symbol.  She takes a sip of wine, which Lars has so kindly purchased for her and steals a glance at the rest of the party as they haggle for rooms.

_"I do not mean to make a jest Lars,"_ says Katrina with a grin, _"but only my brother works in that line of business."_ She leans forward so that the swell of her breasts presses up between her arms and over the table top._ "I think I lacked the right amount of subtlety to be a thief.  Would you not agree?"_  She giggles and answers the rest of Lars' questions. _"I'm here in Seaquen just like every other poor soul who happened to be able to cast a cantrip or two.  Hopefully I can meet the headmasters with you as part of your mission.  I would not mind setting myself up here in the city."_


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jul 29, 2011)

Kirio's smile broadens _"I like you sir, you are obviously a man who knows the finer things in life, and appreciates them, I respect that.  I think you misunderstand me, I am no street performer looking for a free meal.  I have over a century of experience plying my trade, and was trained at court in the halls of Calanis itself, the cultural center of Shahalesti.  I have performed with the Wayfairers no less, and would most certainly increase your take by a considerable amount.  That being said I am willing to haggle a little, let us say 11 GP a room then, an increase of 12 GP for you a night from my first offer, and I still offer 50% of the proceeds.  Come sir, surely you cannot refuse me in this.  I am wiling to play you a short tune to demonstrate my skill if you like...?"_


----------



## digimattic (Jul 29, 2011)

Arnir smiles as Kirio haggles and struggles to suppress a grin as Katrina flirts. He generally prefers Elven women, but Katrina's spark does hold some allure for him.

Sitting next to Lars, he waits until Kirio has finished and then says to him "Regarding that offer you made... As we are travelling companions, I will make you a better deal: You buy the scroll and I will copy it, thenceforth I will provide you with scrolls for free - minus material costs - until you have recouped the value of the original scroll in material costs...At that point, your offer of 2GP would be graciously accepted."


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jul 30, 2011)

OOC: After Kirio is done talking to the innkeep

His negotiations with the Inkeeper finished, Kirio sits with Arnir Lars and Katrina, a tall mug of ale in had, and nods gratefully to Arnir _"I thank you my friend, a most generous offer, I accept!  I will purchase what is needed tomorrow, perhaps there are other spells I can think of that might also be of use, The spell I spoke of will make resisting my magic more difficult and my music all the more powerful for a short period of time."_


----------



## Gregor (Jul 30, 2011)

The Innkeep thinks on Kirio's offer and says: _"To expel paying customers for a pittance would insult my reputation.  Nay, I do not need your business that badly my frirend.  It is you who needs a bed, and me flush with occupants.  Thus, I will take 15gp per room and you may keep your performance profits to yourself.  That is my final offer.  Take it and let me be your humble servant while on the material plane.  Or reject it and head out into a drizzle filled street as you shuffle from filled Inn to filled Inn.  Ponder on that, for I have customers to assist."_  He walks off, taking orders for wealthy merchants and patricians.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jul 30, 2011)

Kirio nods _"very well, these are trying times.  15 it is, and I keep all proceeds of the performances, and commit to at least once nightly..."_

After having a drink with Lars Arnir and Katrina, Kirio finds a suitable spot in the middle of the common room, and begins playing.  He plays softly at first, letting the music and the melody build, adding intricacies and volume as he goes, slowly garnering the crowd's attention.

OOC: Kirio begins a performance, he will continue throughout the evening to raise money... roll coming, ok, so from the skill description, that is a "great" performance, and I earn up to 3 d10 SP a day in a prosperous city.  I will let Greg confirm how he wants me to roll before I do...


----------



## Bannock (Jul 31, 2011)

Seeing the high prices all around the town, and the glut of refugees, Bannock sees opportunities abound.

"There's a lot o' defenseless people here, and so much hate for Ragesia. That, I can get behind! These people need help though. Weapons, armour, equipment, training - a man with the right supplies stands to make a fortune here, and smiths are always valued in times of war! Kirio seems to have the rooms sorted, so I'm going to go out and see what I can find, and perhaps sell some of our wares. If we have extra weapons or armor, I'll see what can be sold. I could use a fast talker, to negotiate and find supplies, as well. And hell, perhaps the battle mages of the Lyceum would appreciate some quality Bannock-forged steel!"

Bannock, and anyone willing to follow, goes outside and strolls about the camps, looking for a place to set up. Bannock is equipped with a full set of smith's tools. All he would need to start repairing equipment is to find an anvil, and a place to get a hot fire going. To forge new weapons, he needs to be able to fold steel, and for that he would need to make a kiln, and he would need raw materials.

He makes a circuit of the camps, picking up scrap lumber and driftwood that he could use to hammer together a crude workbench, and wraps what he collects into a faggot he slings over his shoulder.

He walks about, shouting out, "Smith here! Smith for hire! Get your shattered spears and cloven swords repaired! Armour for sale! Smith for hire!"

To anyone who answers his call, since it's already getting late in the day, he tells them to come see him the next morning at a certain spot in the camps near the town's edge. 

Meanwhile, he looks in earnest for an anvil, a cart, and a mule. He's also interested in a set of masterwork tools, if he can find any. He continues through the camps and back into town, and then spends some time marching up and down the docks, talking to harbour merchants, and merchant captains, asking after their trade goods. He is looking for iron, steel, raw or scrap, as well as checking for the cost and availability of rarer materials. In particular, he asks the ship captains if they have or have heard of supplies of silver, adamantine, or mithral.

When he's done, he'll return to the inn and report his findings to the party. If it turns out that there is potentially profit to be made, he may have to ask for some financial assistance to buy what's needed to get started.









*OOC:*


I'll provide any rolls at DM's instructions.


----------



## Gregor (Jul 31, 2011)

Kirio secures you two rooms at a discount, but has committed himself to playing daily performances at The Scholar's Respite.  The Innkeep removes a corpulent dark-skinned carpet merchant from his room, who comes down swearing in the accent of Ostalin.  The other room is vacated by a halfling patrician from Sindaire who glares at you as he is asked to leave his accommodations.

The rooms themselves are palatial once you are allowed up to inspect them: multiple rooms with well upholstered furniture and feather-down beds.  Small tapestries hang on the walls and hearths are kept burning to keep away the chill from the ever-present drizzle and sea winds.

Kirio, you are required to play daily (read 8 hours) in order to receive monetary benefit from the patrons of the Inn.  If you choose to only play in the evenings, or for parial days, then you will only pocket 50% of your earnings (1/2 of what you roll).  If you choose not to perform one day, the party will be required to pay the full 20gp per room lest ye be evicted.  Your performance tonight was splendid and both the patrons and the Innkeep were impressed.

Bannock, you spend your evening as you describe.  What you learn is that there are a number of established smiths in the city who have the equipment, materials and resources necessary to make an income.  As such, none are eager to approach you and your makeshift fire when quality work is guaranteed by artificers with a roof over their heads.  However, you learn that business is booming and many smiths are willing to take on additional labour.  The going rate for smiths in search of a forge is 60% (i.e. you only make 40% of your normal rate, the rest going to the smith for costs).  Many of the workshops in town would be happy to take you, but know that they expect an 8 hour workday out of you in order to take you on.  Masterwork tools can also be easily purchased from merchants or the artisans themselves.

As Kirio is performing on his first night at the Inn, a thin human man with a sandy brown goatee and the features of a Ragesian arrives at your table.  He is dressed in better than common clothing and a well worn lute is slung across his back.    _"Pardon my intrusion m'lords, my name be Judson “Stowaway” Figovich if you please.  You look new here and I'm well acquainted with Seaquen I am.  Perhaps you're looking for a source of info, or perhaps and errand-man?"_ he stands smiling and fidgeting as he awaits your reply.

        *GM:*  If you're looking for things, or searching for something specific (i.e. where to find rare materials) then you'll need a knowledge: local or diplomacy roll.


----------



## digimattic (Jul 31, 2011)

Arnir has spent the bulk of his time thus far with the hood of his cloak up over his head while he sips from a goblet of wine, eyeing the various people in the inn - especially women - and clapping politely for Kirio. The next day he will seek out the Lyceum, but for tonight he is relaxing.

Nervous as he is already, the arrival of this Judson character is an unwelcome sight. He says nothing, but eyes the man with suspicion, especially since the case of intelligence has not yet been delivered.


----------



## The Bashar (Jul 31, 2011)

Hrimr goes out and sells the masterwork battleaxe he has been using.  He manages to sell it for 155 gp.  He then asks the locals where he can find a place to brew some potions.


----------



## Bannock (Jul 31, 2011)

Bannock buys a set of masterwork tools, and sells his old ones for a few gold. He also sells the longsword he carried, as well as the suit of half-plate he no longer requires, for a total of 308 gp. He passes on the offers of employment. The proffered wages are below what he might make if he spent the time making his own products and selling them at the market rate. He spends 133 of his newly made gold on materials and components he can use to assemble a crossbow design he's had in mind since before leaving Gate Pass.

He begins work on it the next day.









*OOC:*


Bannock will be attempting to build a heavy repeating crossbow


----------



## fromage67 (Aug 1, 2011)

[sblock="for DM"]







Gregor said:


> _I am a child of Trilla, Dreamwalker.  And you, a distant cousin.  Only one touched by Trilla may walk the dreams.  As for my physical body, I have none.  I am inside you, a part of you, made manifest when we linked in your dream.  Do you not remember your last dream walk?_




Lars leaves for the latrine before continuing the inner dialogue, not wanting to appear strange.

"So, if you are a part of me, are you an aspect of me? Or are you some kind of parasite? Am I possessed? Also, why don't you explain who this Trilla is, and why you are her/his child? Why am I a distant cousin? How can you be part of me, and yet be a distant cousin?"
[/sblock]

Lars finishes the evening slightly drunk and sleeps late in the morning.

The next day, he looks to sell his masterwork shortbow, and buy 20 bolts for his crossbow, a weapon he prefers. He also shops around for a masterwork light crossbow, and potions of healing.

OOC: What is the rule for selling? Looks like the other PCs are handling that directly.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Aug 2, 2011)

Kirio is well satisfied with his evening's performance, and after seeing the proprietor for his earnings, he goes straight to bed.  

The next morning he heads out early and off to the market _"I have errands to run in town, I'll try and be back early afternoon, but if not I will be here for my evening performance."_ 

[sblock="for DM"] He finds a weapons shop, where he reluctantly sells Bhurisrava’s Wish (OOC: let me know how much I get Greg).  The weapon is beautifully crafted but in the end not really his style after all. He also picks up a set of arrows along the way (20, 1GP).

He then heads over to a magical supply shop, and purchases a scroll of Eagle Splendor (150 GP), as well as enough materials for Arnir to transcribe him 20 more as per their agreement (20 empty scrolls 20 GP).  

Having made good time, he makes up his mind that he must pay his old friends a visit, _"They need to know what is happening, and who knows, they may have some information for me as well."_ he heads over to the harbor and to the wayfairer's galeon... He is always awestruck by the sheer size and audacity of the vessel "_this was a good home"_

He approaches the ship and calls up _"Good day friend wayfairer.  You may not remember me, but I am Kirio the Effusive, and spent a good many years on this ship.  I have been ten years gone, but feel it is my duty to speak to the masters.  I have been on a ... Journey, for lack of a better word, and things are not good for the likes of us.  Any chance I could converse, even if only briefly, with someone in charge?"_ [/sblock]


----------



## Gregor (Aug 2, 2011)

The fellow with the lute soon leaves the Inn after he realizes that the party was not interested in speaking with him.  He pulls up his hood against the drizzle and steps out into the street.

Kirio's performance is met with enjoyment and the Innkeep seems pleased to have made a deal to bring in a former Wayfairer.  Given the quality of the establishment, your meal is fantastic: roasted capons with fresh herbs, roast potatoes with butter and even a few oranges and lemons brought in from across the seas from the lands to the South.  Wine, ale and spirits are all available here as well.  At the end of the night, you all sleep soundly in well-locked rooms on large beds filled with down.

        *GM:*  I'm assuming you're spending your time in the North Harbour, but just met me know if you're going elsewhere after this post     

You spend your next day wandering the city, selling and buying items in the market, crafting or relaxing from your long journey.  Some of you notice that signs have also been posted around the North Harbour advertising the availability of new houses being constructed in the South Harbour.  The advertisement suggests seeking out a man named Pickens Frankart in the South Harbour if interested.

Hrimr, you have no trouble locating a place to brew potions.  There are a number of alchemists in the city, and any one of them is willing to let you use their equipment for a rate of 20% of the market cost of the item you wish to brew.  You may also purchase the components of an alchemy set as well, though you may find it difficult to set the equipment up at the Inn.  As you search for these services, you also learn that there is one major temple in Seaquen dedicated to Mystra.  However, you hear that there are a number of minor shrines being set up amongst the refugee camps and various snippets of conversation tell you that religious-based tensions are heating up between the peoples from different nations and different religions.  You also hear that a woman named Laurabec Adelsburg, supposedly some holy knight, is trying to unite the factions in peace.

Bannock you make some progress on your crossbow (we'll presume you're working on it all week given the skill check - unless you're doing daily progress in copper pieces?), but you are ushered out of the Inn room when one of the maids who works there informs the Innkeep of horrible sawing, planing and hammering sounds emerging from your room.  He finds you ankle deep in sawdust and 'hums' and 'haws' about the clean up, his reputation and other things you can't be bothered to deal with.  You end up having to work outside, perhaps by your makeshift workbench and are forced to bribe local guards a few silvers to avoid registering you as a business and subjecting you to taxes.

Those out searching for components related to scribing or other magical activity learn of a unique store called Tatoomancy that apparently only opens after sunset.  You can find it by looking for a strange store-front dimly lit by hundreds of candles in windows and on shelves.  Supposedly, the owner is some dark skinned Elven sorceress named Tenga Litaranesh who can create magical tatoos for the right price.

[sblock="for Lars"]"Trilla is the great golden mother.  It was she that made our world and from her dreams and nightmares we were born.  Sometimes we spy dream walkers who have the ability to wander in our world and we reach out to experience the world beyond the dreams.  Those whom we touch pass on our essence to their offspring and so the dream walkers may continue to be and reach into our world.  Sometimes our touch manifests in strange powers and magical abilities.  You have our essence Dreamwalker and I have reached out to touch you, to be with you ... and to seek your help.  All is not well in my world or in yours."[/sblock]

[sblock="for Kirio"]Kirio, after some shopping around in the market and in various stores, you eventually find a buyer for your mace at the Temple of Mystra, whose clerics are eager to make use of the weapon’s unique healing ability.  They gladly hand you a sum of 1950 pieces of gold in a small locked metal chest which they send to your Inn.

Down in the harbour, you stand next to the massive ornate galleon that serves as the Wayfairer’s Cirque ship.  One of the deck hands leans over in livery consistent with the bright crimson and gold colours of the troupe.  He lowers the planks and allows you up on deck.  He politely informs you that Guildmistress Sheena Larkins is currently taking residence in the Lyceum as she acts as an advisor to the council there.  He also explains, as he tours you around the deck of the ship, that the troupe is working on an amazing show called the The Spectacular Trial of Toteth Topec which will be playing here aboard the theatre in a couple of weeks time to raise morale.  He brings you down into the hold where you suddenly find yourself in a massive space holding the gorgeous theatre with hundreds of seats and a finely made stage complete with tapestries, fabrics and more.  The size of the theatre space, which should be impossible given the size of the ship, is explained as some form of extradimensional pocket made possible by high magic.  The deck hand introduces you to a dour man named Hawkins Dorien who serves as the second to the guild leadership.  He constantly smokes from a pipe and wears ostentatious robes.  He tells you a bit about the show and when he learns that you were once a Wayfairer, he asks if you would be willing to audition for a part in the show.  He informs you that they have free chorus and main parts that could use a flutist.  Compensation is dependant on the quality of your audition.[/sblock]

Torrent is gone for most of the day but returns in the early evening for Kirio's performance and another stellar meal.  She informs you that she has made an appointment for the party with her old mentor on the morrow.  With a smile she says: "Lee can get us into the Lyceum and then we can finally complete our mission!"


----------



## funkmamagoat (Aug 2, 2011)

[sblock="for DM"] Kirio is blown away by the impossibly large stage... _"thank you for showing me around my friend, I had forgotten just what a truly wondrous place this ship is, I had not know how much I missed it until now.  I will likely be visiting the Lyceum myself shortly, I will attempt to get an audience with guilmistress Larkins then."_ 

Kirio listens intently to Hawkins Dorien as he describes the show being put together, and has increasing difficulty hiding his excitement at the prospect of performing with the wayfairers again.  _"I will gladly audition my friend, I am currently performing nightly at an Inn in North Harbour... and had forgotten how enjoyable it is to put on a true performance.  If you like I can play a bit for you here and now, or you can visit the Inn tonight and listen there?"_  Kirio pulls out his flute, has a seat, and composes himself.  He picks a short and lively tune, but one of building complexity he hopes will impress Hawkins... 

After departing the ship, Kirio spends some time looking for a skilled enchanter to enhance his bow, thinking of no better investment than his trusted bow to spend his newfound wealth on; besides, a chest of over 2000 GPs is really more than he can carry... [/sblock]

As the shadows grow longer, Kirio feels his day has been well spent indeed, and he decides to make his way back to the Inn to prepare for his evening performance.  He stops to order a small jug of white wine to refresh himself, and arranges for a delivery [sblock="for DM"] Kirio arranges for the chest of gold to be delivered to the enchanter working on his bow [/sblock]


----------



## fromage67 (Aug 2, 2011)

[sblock="for DM"]







Gregor said:


> "Trilla is the great golden mother.  It was she that made our world and from her dreams and nightmares we were born.  Sometimes we spy dream walkers who have the ability to wander in our world and we reach out to experience the world beyond the dreams.  Those whom we touch pass on our essence to their offspring and so the dream walkers may continue to be and reach into our world.  Sometimes our touch manifests in strange powers and magical abilities.  You have our essence Dreamwalker and I have reached out to touch you, to be with you ... and to seek your help.  All is not well in my world or in yours."




Lars thinks this over, and later he sub-vocalizes, "All right, out with it. What kind of help are you looking for? Do you have a name, by the way?"[/sblock]

Lars finds a quality weaponsmith, and purchases his best light crossbow (of masterwork quality). He sells him his masterwork shortbow and his old light crossbow, bringing the overall cost down to 155gp. He uses the treasure gained from the witches to pay for it all.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Aug 2, 2011)

Kirio finds Arnir at the Inn and gives him the scroll of Eagle Splendor as agreed, as well as 20 blank scrolls... _"here is the spell and materials as agreed friend Arnir.  There is enough parchment there for 20 scrolls.  Your assistance in this is much appreciated."_


----------



## digimattic (Aug 2, 2011)

Arnir looks over the Tide Reaver's Tear with a keen eye trying to figure out how much it might be worth.

Seeing Kirio come in, he sits up at his table and smiles. His smile turns to a slight frown as Kirio speaks, however before he spreads his wide and sighs with sympathy. 

"My friend, I fear I may have given you the wrong idea. Dabbling in the arcane is a costly affair- If it simply took paper, ink and a scroll to copy everyone would do it! As it is, the Weave rivals dragons themselves in its appetite for gold. In order for me to scribe this scroll into my book, I must make an offering of 40GP. Once that is done, I can start making you scrolls, however this is a costly endeavour as well...."

[sblock="For Kirio, DM"]Technical stuff[/sblock]


----------



## funkmamagoat (Aug 2, 2011)

Kirio frowns at the younger elf _"Honestly, your art is a bizarre one, sooo... grounded in material things. Those who practice my art do so largely without the need of material objects; I do not believe I would wish to do what you do. Let us be clear then, this Eagle Splender scroll is worth 150 GPs.  How many scrolls do you believe you could make for me to "recoup" my costs?  That is 20 GPs worth of parchment, which I provided as a friendly gesture to your fair offer, I had assumed you would secure materials yourself as I am no expert in these matters."_


----------



## Gregor (Aug 2, 2011)

[sblock="for Kirio"]Kirio, as you play your song, another man comes to sit with Hawkins.  He is even more flamboyantly dressed and carries an ornate staff.  He stares at you whilst you play and then, growing bored, begins to examine his nails or pick loose lint from his wide collared tunic and jeweled vest.  Just as your enters into its crescendo, you hear a loud shrieking voice that says: "Thank you! That will be all!" which startles you and ends your performance.  Hawkins introduces the other man as Giorgio, the troupe's style and sound critique.  "Your playing is of middling talent, " says the man in his weasely tone, "and your style is ... well lacking in true artistry, expression and purity.  However, you are not without your qualities and the troupe would be willing to employ you in a chorus position.  If you accept, your salary will be 1 gp for each of our 20 performances and no, we are not open for negotiation.  I will drum up the necessary paperwork and have them sent to your Inn or ... tent ... if you are living outside amongst the refugees.  Good day."  With that he walks away in a flurry of scarves, tails and bright colours.  Hawkins merely shrugs, takes a puff from his pipe and wishes you a good day.  He also adds that a rehearsal schedule will be sent to you as well and reminds you to leave your contact information with the deck hand who admitted you.[/sblock]

[sblock="for Arnir"]Arnir, the elixirs are easily worth 75gp each from less than scrupulous merchants.

The tear is a strange and unique item that baffles you in terms of its worth.  However, some merchants who deal primarily with sea travel, as well as those who purchase of magical curios, would be willing to take the item off of your hands.  You don't get too many offers, but the going rate seems to be 700gp.[/sblock]

[sblock="for Lars"]"Another dreamwalker has come to our realm...she took..." the voice goes silent for a few moments before it returns sounding more panicked, "Dreamwalker, I must go now.  I will reach out to you again, the bond is thin now and danger approaches.  Call upon me if you need me, I can always try to answer, my name is ..." [/sblock]


----------



## funkmamagoat (Aug 2, 2011)

[sblock="for DM"]  What an amazingly pompous a@@!   Kirio stands and leaves the ship... he leaves the name of his Inn, but is seriously considering not taking the position... he sighs to himself _"it was a poor performance I'll grand them, but honestly, given the amount of gold I've come into today, hardly seems my while.  Starting to remember why I left this behind me..."_ he smirks at himself and shrugs _"Well, let us hope my evening performance is smoother than this one.  Giorgio, Giorgio... _OOC: knowledge check history [/sblock]


----------



## The Bashar (Aug 3, 2011)

Hrimr decides to purchase himself a portable Alchemist's kit.  He hands over 75 gp and purchases supplies to make some potions in the future for an additional 200 gp.









*OOC:*


 I am purchasing supplies to make 2 level 1 potions and 1 level 2 potion


----------



## digimattic (Aug 3, 2011)

Arnir sells the 4 elixers and the tear for a total of 1000GP, then goes looking for magical items, scrolls and the like. Arnir is just looking at this point, given that they will be going to the Lyceum tomorrow.


----------



## fromage67 (Aug 3, 2011)

Lars, curious about thr rumors he has heard in town, decides to visit the tattoomancer and talk to her. He invites the others along if they wish to come.


----------



## Gregor (Aug 3, 2011)

Arnir, browsing around the town reveals that you can find pretty much anything that you are looking for.  There are many spell casters in town that can fabricate items, scribe scrolls, sell new spell books or brew potions for a price.  However, you do learn that the most impressive craftsmen and spell casters are at the Lyceum.

When evening falls, Lars and anyone who follows him, heads out to find the shop called Tattoomancy.  Just as the rumours said, you locate the store what you thought was a vacant storefront when you passed by earlier in the day.  Tonight however, the windows are cluttered with hundreds of candles and thick red tapestry sign hangs down over the door.  When you step inside, the heady scent of incense fills your nostrils and the warmth of the candles and various braziers is welcome from the cold drizzly evening.

The shop is dominated by a number of desks and workbenches that line the walls.  Robed men and women of various races work in these areas: sketching or painting creative designs, mixing liquids, grinding ingredients with mortar and pestles or scribing into thick leather-bound books.  Dried herbs hang from the ceiling and chunks of brightly coloured pigments are carefully arranged in glass-fronted apothecary-style drawers.

The proprietor, a tall elven woman with skin like ebony comes forward to greet you.  She wears a long black cloak that seems to give off a great deal of shadows which obfuscate her form.  You catch a glimpse of her slender hands and her close-cut jagged black hair.  Pink pupils stare at you through the shadows and her broad white smile precedes her heavily accented words: _“Good evening.  Welcome to Tatoomancy.  Have you come in search of a permanent magical enhancement to your body?”_


----------



## fromage67 (Aug 3, 2011)

Lars feigns to have only a middling level of interest as he inspects the shop. "Well, that depends on what kinds of enhancements you have on offer. Do you offer a few standard effects, or are you more of a creative artist, designing effects at your clients' request?"


----------



## Gregor (Aug 3, 2011)

_"An excellent question,"_ says the proprietor.  _"But first, where are my manners, my name is Tenga Litaranesh, an accomplished Sorceress and this is my store.  Now, to answer you, we can accommodate your every whim and desire.  My designs and the magic contained within them can replicate almost any effect, be it improved strength, advanced intellect or even the ability to fly or turn invisible at will!  The process does not take long and I promise you a work of art stitched on your body that is unique and beautiful.  There are some other processes to go through, magical ones that my clerics will attend to that help your body attune to the tattoo.  Also, the price is not cheap, but in many cases is much lower than having a magical item crafted that produces the same effect.  Are you interested in commissioning a piece?_


----------



## fromage67 (Aug 3, 2011)

"Turn invisible, eh? I do have interest in that. Tell me more."


----------



## Gregor (Aug 3, 2011)

Tenga leads you around her shop, chatting while she allows you to take a closer look at some of the work her staff are getting up to.  _"Invisibility, like anything else we create here, is an effect drawn forth by the manipulation of the weave - our source of arcane powers.  My tattoos would replicate the spell in its entirety and could be designed to grant you the ability to utilize said spell from as little as once per day, for say a couple of minutes, or up to an unlimited and near constant amount.  The former would obviously be on the low cost end and the latter would be ... likely beyond your financial reach."_


----------



## Adjuntive (Aug 4, 2011)

Alric smiles upon reaching the urban center of Seaquen. The witch infested swamps was definitely more than even his soldier hardened sensibilities could bear.

Upon finding the market, the first thing he does is find a buyer for the rather heavy set of masterwork breastplate (presumably pulls in 175gp for the suit costs 350gp). He spends a moment at the place he sells the armour (presumably an armourer of some kind) pining over the sets of armour that are far beyond his financial means, and pouting for another moment over the fact he lost that dice roll against Bannock then leaves.









*OOC:*


sorry for being out of it so long. The sale of the breastplate split 8 ways comes out to another 21gp 8sp and 7cp. Guess that pays for our lodging and meat and mead for a night eh?







Upon leaving the armourer shop, Alric begins to put his ear to the ground, by talking to locals, shop owners and eaves-dropping on conversations, to learn of sell-sword work.


----------



## Gregor (Aug 4, 2011)

Alric, you spend the rest of your day learning the following rumors and then communicate them to the party when you return to the Inn for the evening:

Some daredevil refugee, who goes by the name of Nathan Lowduke is currently looking for a buyer for a dragon egg he recently stole.  Apparently the egg belonged to a grown female green dragon called Naizelasa, the Shrieking Delve.  For several days now, the southern shore of the mire has echoed with the horrible shrieks of the mother dragon. One night she attacked a ship of refugees arriving from Sindaire, tore long gashes in the sails, and demanded they find her lost egg, or on her next outing she would begin destroying ships. 

There have been many reports of people – mostly young women – vanishing from the muddy, rat-infested streets near the south harbor, and with no formal law enforcement there seems little chance the mystery will be solved any time soon.

A retired commander in the Dassen military, a dwarf named Xavious Foebane has gotten the attention of Seaquen by scouting through the refugee camps in search of able-bodied and experienced warriors who could make up a military defense for the town.  The grey-bearded dwarf resides in a small stone fort atop a clear-cut hill where the Dasseni refugees have established their camp.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Aug 4, 2011)

Kirio shares his wine with Alric and  listens intently as he relays what he has learned _"A Dragon's egg!?!  Truly... amazing.  Well done Alric, surely some of this information will be of use."_

Kirio finishes his glass and eats a small meat pie, then prepares for his evening performance _"What shall I play tonight then..."_

Kirio finishes his last piece, a calm and satisfied smile on his face. _ "A chorus position indeed... Ha!"_

He walks over to the bar, collects his earnings and some more wine, eager to hear what his companions have been up to.


----------



## Gregor (Aug 5, 2011)

*Day 3 in Seaquen*

Eventually the whole party returns to the Inn to have a meal, some drinks and take in the rest of Kirio's performance.  The Inn is swollen with patrons, sitting stone silent as the elven bard plays a suite of songs on his flute.  Pretty young maids weep or stare at him starry-eyed, others find themselves lost in the music and some sit with their jaws hanging open.  At the end of the show, the Inn erupts in applause and Kirio is not want for drinks for the remainder of the evening.  People file out towards the end of the night still speaking about the elven performer.

The next morning Torrent wakes everyone up early and you all gather to break your fast in the Inn's dining room.  After your meal, you follow her out into the town.  The drizzle still falls and a damp wind blows through the streets.  Townsfolk are setting up market stalls and wagons move up and down through the cobbled streets as the city comes to life.  You follow Torrent across the north harbour and then follow a smaller road that begins to lead along the rocky coastline.  After 10 or 15 minutes of walking you come to a long wooden boardwalk that strikes out into the grey green waters of the ocean.  It leads about 100 feet out to a small dome-shaped stone island.  You walk out along the salt stained planks, gusts of sea winds whipping your cloaks and blowing both spray and drizzle into your face.  

When you arrive at the island, you see that more wooden stairs lead down to the water level where a small soggy dock sits.  There are also a set of slick stone steps carved into the side of the island that lead up to the top.  You follow Torrent up those steps and find yourself stepping into a carved out cave.  One thick wooden door indicates your next destination - deeper into the stone island.  Torrent knocks and calls out: "Lee! Its Torrent!", trying to raise her voice above the crashing of the waves outside.  After a moment or two, you hear a muffled voice from inside tell her to come in.

Stepping inside you find yourself in a foyer carved out from the innards of the island.  It is well appointed and well-furnished with plush carpets and wooden furniture.  With a huge smile, a bald, tanned, muscular man who wears the clothes of a fisherman steps into the foyer and grasps Torrent in a hug.  He ushers you all into a more comfortable sitting room where he offers you drinks and then heads into his kitchen.  As you sit down, you can see that on one side of the room there sits a small set of stairs carved out of a natural tube that leads down to an underground pool at the level of the ocean.

Lee returns with clay mugs and a few jugs of water, ale and wine.  He then begs your pardon for a few more moments and leaves the room again.  As you help yourself to drinks you hear him speaking with a few other people who then cross by the sitting room and head into the foyer.  There are three guests: two male half-orcs dressed in common clothing and a third, a tall strange looking human in robes.  His flesh is adorned with unnatural protrusions and alterations, ranging from teeth on his cheeks and tentacles on his arms to what appears to be a half-formed eye on the back of his hand.  He is quickly ushered out and then Lee returns to speak with you.

_"My apologies once again Torrent.  With this war a brewing Seaquen is a hub of activity.  I have meetings with everyone and anyone these days!"_  He sits down and pours a mug of wine.  _"It has been so long since I've seen you, tell me all about your trip and who these valiant looking adventurers are who accompany you."_

Torrent introduces you to Lee and explains the highs and lows of your escape from Gate Pass, your journey through Innenotdar and the sojourn across Dassen and the swamps.  At the end of her story she turns to face the party and says: "Everyone, this is Lee Sidoneth.  He was my mentor while I attended the Lyceum.  He will be able to get us an appointment with he headmasters."


----------



## funkmamagoat (Aug 5, 2011)

Kirio nods to Lee _"A pleasure to meet you sir.  You should know that Torrent has proven and exceptional companion, and her dedication to her cause is unwavering.  I knew her mother and know that she would have been proud."_  Kirio pauses, frowns as if weighing something back and forth internally, then  shrugs and smiles at Lee _"forgive my forthrightness, but I would ask a favor of you.  I was once a member of the wayfairer's guild and know that Guildmistress Sheena Larkins is currently taking residence in the Lyceum, acting as an advisor to the council.  Do you think it would be possible to secure an audience with her as well, either on my own, or as part of the meeting with the headmasters?"_


----------



## Gregor (Aug 5, 2011)

_"There is nothing to forgive, Kirio was it?" _Lee says as he reclines in his chair, _"I am happy to grant you an audience at the academy but you may need to inquire about a meeting with the Guildmistress once you have been admitted.  Truth be told I do not know her very well.  The audience I have granted Torrent and you all is with Headmaster Simeon Gohanach, a diviner of some renown.  He chairs the council that leads the Lyceum and by extension, Seaquen and the resistance forming around it." _


----------



## funkmamagoat (Aug 5, 2011)

_"That is an honest and fair response, thank you."_


----------



## fromage67 (Aug 5, 2011)

Lars says, "Pleased to meet you. So, has the time of the appointment been decided?"


----------



## Gregor (Aug 5, 2011)

_"Indeed, Simeon is assembling a War Council early on the morrow to discuss how best to address the Ragesian aggression being felt across the continent.  Their tendrils have expanded far beyond your home town of Gate Pass and ambassadors from each major nation, as well as prominent refugees, will be at the meeting.  Apparently an envoy from Shahalesti is en route as well, but its unclear as to when they will arrive and what their intentions are."_  Lee pulls a sealed envelope from his pocket and hands it to Torrent.  _"This is your invitation to the council.  Given the ... information you are here to present, I am sure that the council will appreciate your input and advice. I will also be present at the council as I am in charge of the security for Seaquen's harbours."_

Lee stands up and takes a drink and then begins to pace around the room.  _"I mentioned that the war is growing.  While it seemed to first be focused on your home city, Leska has begun to branch out in different directions.  Acquiring detailed on information on what has transpired since you escaped has been difficult, what with teleportation magic being rendered useless unless one has an immunity to fire.  I can fill you in on recent developments if you are interested."  _


----------



## funkmamagoat (Aug 5, 2011)

Kirio's eyebrows raise at the mention of fire and teleportation and a cold sweat seems to run up his spine... _"I know something of teleportation magic as you might well imagine... what you say is extremely disturbing.  I do not pretend to speak for the others, but I for one am most certainly interested, please continue"_


----------



## Gregor (Aug 5, 2011)

_"I will indulge you on both fronts: the teleportation issue and what we have learned regarding the war thus far."_  Lee takes a drink and then begins.  _"As you may know, most governments on this continent make frequent use of couriers to dispatch messages or make deliveries via teleportation magic.  The Wayfarers have an almost exclusive monopoly on this service in addition to being actors and performers.  Since the dissapearance of Emperor Coaltongue and the beginning of war, teleportation magic has become extremely hazardous.  In short, he or she who teleports long distances is somehow burned in extreme flames.  Users of such magic were found burned to a crisp or emerged as piles of cinders in the first days before anyone knew there was a problem."_ He takes a break to take another sip.  _"As you may also know, the late Emperor Coaltongue was renowned for his possession of an artifact known as the Torch of the Burning Sky, an item of great power that allowed him to move his large armies magically.  Armies materializing on a battlefield generally did so in a wash of flames, though the travelers were unharmed.  On the day Coaltongue went missing, so too did his artifact.  Ever since, teleportation magic has been dangerous.  When you speak with the representative of the Wayfarers, they may know more.  While I am sure they enjoy visiting Seaquen, it is likely the fact that their majestic teleporting galleon cannot make use of its powers."  _

Lee sits back down and refills his cup.  Takes another long swig and then explains to you the recent developments in the war since your departure from Gate Pass which Seaquen has learned through more traditional means:

In Gate Pass, the war wizard Gabal, believed to have gone into hiding, merged once the city council let the Ragesian inquisitors inside the walls. While Gate Pass soldiers kept the inquisitors busy, Gabal and his students assaulted the Ragesian camps outside the gates. Reported losses for the Ragesians were nearly two thousand in one day.

During the battle, one of the inquisitors managed to locate Gabal and dispel his fire protection, and a mighty fire-breathing dragon incinerated the mage.

In the aftermath, Ragesia’s second army, under command of General Danava and aided by a branch of the third army, breached through the first district gate of Gate Pass. The Shahalesti are believed to be providing supplies to Gate Pass, forcing Ragesia to turn from siege to repeated assaults.

The first Ragesian army, led by General Magdus after Coaltongue’s death, has halted hostilities because of bad weather, and it now roams the eastern plains of Sindaire, pillaging towns to feed its troops. A fleet from Ragesia is sailing for the capital of Sindaire, and the leaders of Seaquen suspect Magdus’ forces will link up with the fleet in the coming weeks.

The third Ragesian army, led by General Revulus, is preparing to march south to Dassen, though bad weather has halted it for now. 

Meanwhile, the fourth Ragesian army attacks Shahalesti around the northern edge of the Otdar mountains.

Leska seems to be foolishly splitting her forces, and though Ragesia’s armies are winning all of their battles they cannot hope to occupy any territory. They seem simply to be cutting swaths through different lands.

Shahalesti has sent out diplomatic envoys to each country in the region, looking for help against what will eventually become a twofront war when Gate Pass falls. They were rebuffed by King Steppengard of Dassen, who seems to think Ragesia is not an enemy.

Ragesian garrisons in Sindaire have begun fighting with locals after attempting to round up mages per Leska’s orders.

Ostalin is relatively unaffected by war so far.

There is no word of what has happened to the hundreds of mages captured by the Scourge.

        *GM:*  This may help in terms of geographic context


----------



## Bannock (Aug 7, 2011)

"What of Shahalesti's war fleets? The Ragesians are spreading themselves thin. While Leska sends her warships to Sindaire, she leaves her Eastern shores vulnerable, yet we see only that Shahalesti sails here, to Seaquen," Bannock muses.









*OOC:*


About the crossbow, we'll say that Bannock works on it in whatever spare time is available and record weekly progress. I'll make another roll when enough time elapses, or at the GM's cue.


----------



## Gregor (Aug 7, 2011)

Lee ponders and then says: _"That is a fair question Bannock, though I do not know what to make of the information we have.  The War Council tomorrow will no doubt shed some light, or at least provide additional perspectives and information from the other headmasters of the Lyceum and the diplomatic envoys from abroad."_  He drains his cup and adds: _"I'm happy to answer any of your other questions, but I do not have a great deal of time.  I have much to do before the meeting tomorrow so I hope I do not offend if I only grant you a few more minutes."_

        *GM:*  That sounds like a fine approach for the crafting.  I'll keep a tally on the title of my posts that tells you all what day it is (right now its Day 3).  Every 7 days just make a craft check and I'll leave you to track your progress.


----------



## fromage67 (Aug 8, 2011)

Lars feels overwhelmed by the setting for now. He is unused to dealing with lord and other powerful folk from regular society. He sips his drink, listening closely. He only reacts with an indrawn breath at the mention of the eventual fall of Gatepass.


----------



## The Bashar (Aug 8, 2011)

Hrimr sighs as Lee speaks of the fall of Gatepass.  He hopes the friends he made there are fine.

"Sad news about Gate Pass.  But it was occupied before and they Ragesians were fought off then.  Who says we can't do it again?"


----------



## Gregor (Aug 8, 2011)

"Gate Pass has not fallen," says Torrent, "Lee said that only the first district fell.  The whole city is split up into 14 districts in the canyon pass.  Ragesia will have to topple each in order to hold it.  If Shahalesti is assisting Gate Pass from the other direction, it can probably hold out even longer.  At least I hope so.  We need to get the council to see that Gate Pass is critical to the war effort and help needs to be sent to the resistance there."

_"All this and more can be discussed tomorrow my friend."_ says Lee with a smile.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Aug 8, 2011)

Kirio sits back, his head a little dizzy as he tries to digest all Lee has said.  So much is happening so fast... _"I am able to teleport small distances... I am happy I have not made use of this talent of late.  My ex guild brothers must be fuming with frustration, pardon the pun"_ He looks over at Torrent _"Torrent, do you not think that the boon we were granted in the fire forest may provide us with some protection against this apparent fire effect on teleportation?"_ He frowns and addresses Lee once more _"Tell me, you mentioned you knew an envoy from Shahalesti is on its way.  We have heard, from a reliable source that this is actually far more than an envoy.  An entire war fleet is making its way here, led by the Princess no less..., do you not think such a forceful presence will be... imposing for lack of a better word?"_ 

OOC: Knowledge checks coming before I continue, using Lore Master feat on one of them, Taking 20 on Knowledge Check arcana (total 28) for the Torch of the Burning Sky...


----------



## Adjuntive (Aug 8, 2011)

Alric ponders Lee's words carefully as he speaks. The Ragesian strategy is not sitting well with him. Musing more to himself, but out loud as if speaking to the party:

_"Leska may not be the brilliant military tactician Coaltongue was, but she has some of the greatest commanders Ragesian has to offer, we should assume there is shrewdness to her strategy. Tis true their current offense does not seem sustainable, but methinks they have a shaved bone in hand that we do not see currently. I hope the captured intelligence tells us so. If not, all efforts must be put to rebuff the Ragesian advance, lest we learn of their advantage the hard way."_


----------



## Gregor (Aug 8, 2011)

_"I know not Kirio.  We only know that an envoy is coming.  It is news to me that the Princess is attending.  This, along with the Ragesian strategy will be discussed."_  Lee stands up and clasps his hands.  _"My apologies friends, but I do have things to accomplish today.  I will see you on the morrow at the Lyceum." _

[sblock="for Kirio"]Kirio, the Ragesian generals are unknown to you.

As for the Torch of the Burning Sky, you know a fair amount of information about its use, function and the current effects on teleportation magic.  The Torch of the Burning Sky is an artifact with teleportation powers, and so it is tied to the Astral Plane.  Perhaps thematically or for some as of yet unknown purpose, it is also tied to the Elemental Plane of Fire.  The current problem with teleportation magic is likely linked to the artifact, either due to its current unknown position, or perhaps because it is damaged.  Its condition and location are conjecture, but you can infer that the nearby Astral Plane is being suffused with energy
from the plane of fire, which is having two effects: 

First, things are getting colder here on the Material Plane. It is currently winter and there is no spring in sight for Ragesia and the lands bordering it. Druids are sensing that something is amiss, and the sky is filled
with flocks of confused birds trying to flee this unnatural winter.

Second, teleportation and other forms of astral travel are hot and dangerous.  Long distance travel is suffused with intense flames and is likely fatal without some kind of magical protection.[/sblock]

Torrent thanks Lee for his time, makes sure she has the group's parchment invitation to the War Council and then leaves.  You follow her out of the cave and head back along the docks.  Torrent leans over and responds to Kirio's question: "I highly doubt Indomitability's boon will protect us against the dangers of teleportation.  As you remember, we could not touch the flames, but were merely safe against intense levels of heat.  From what Lee was saying, it seems that if one teleports they actually travel through fire.  I don't really know though ... I don't want to try however!" she laughs and keeps walking.

Eventually you all head back to the Inn and warm yourselves by the fire.  The remainder of the day is free to you.

        *GM:*  I'll assume you all either chill out, go shopping or do whatever.  You're free to follow a quest link or do whatever you like.  I'll advance the timeline this afternoon (to take you to the council) unless someone moves in a different direction.


----------



## Adjuntive (Aug 8, 2011)

_"Hm, much to think about. And time until the council meeting on the morrow." _Alric checks his sword for a moment, as if paranoid it might have dissappeared in the past few moments. _"I'm curious about this dwarf commander and his raising of an army for Seaquen. I will seek him out to pass the time and possibly contribute since soldiering is my only trade. If none of you will accompany, I will see you upon the morrow."_

Alric leaves Lee's island home after giving a stiff bow, and then exits seeking out the camp of Xavious Foebane.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Aug 8, 2011)

> "I highly doubt Indomitability's boon will protect us against the dangers of teleportation. As you remember, we could not touch the flames, but were merely safe against intense levels of heat. From what Lee was saying, it seems that if one teleports they actually travel through fire. I don't really know though ... I don't want to try however!"




_"hmmm, you're likely right.  I actually know quite a bit about the lost artifact, the Torch of Burning Sky, and I'm convinced it is at the center of things.  Powerful magics, way beyond my abilities.  From what I understand, the torch is tied to the Astral Plane as it deals with teleportation powers. People being burned to cinders in long teleports suggest that, thematically or for some as of yet unknown purpose, it is also tied to the Elemental Plane of Fire. I am guessing, either by its disappearance or by it being damaged, that it is somehow allowing the nearby Astral Plane to be suffused with energy from the plane of fire."_ He looks at Hrmir "There is a greater problem, and you have likely noticed this as well friend Hrmir... this winter has been abnormally long, which is likely due to the torch as well.  Things are getting colder here on the Material Plane. It is currently late winter and yet there is no spring in sight for Ragesia and the lands bordering it. Pay attentions to the skies and you may notice flocks of confused birds trying to flee this unnatural winter.  There is much more at stake here than boarders, kingdoms and empires..."

Kirio thinks on the day ahead... _"While Alric is off doing that, I thought it might be a good Idea to see if we can begin to sniff out Nelebekus, the Ragesian Spy Katrina told us about.  Not quite sure how to go about it honestly, but Lars you are probably adept at this sort of thing, and it would not be unwise to have a ... broader member of the party accompany us as well.  Is anyone interested?"_


----------



## fromage67 (Aug 8, 2011)

"All right, Kirio. Let's seek out this Ragesian spy."

Lars hums a little and passes his hand over his face, and suddenly he has subtle orcish features, and would pass off as a Ragesian quite nicely. He snaps his fingers and his back to his old self.


----------



## Gregor (Aug 8, 2011)

Alric, you head out of the city and back through the refugee camps.  You spot the flags and heraldry of the Kingdom of Dassen flying over a highly organized camp.  The refugees are protected by a dug ditch and a perimeter of sharpened stakes which protects many tents and piles of supplies.  The tents are arrayed in military fashion around a low hill on which an old stone fort sits.  

Refugees in the camp generally give you dirty looks which you soon attribute to your clear Ragesian heritage.  Some suggest that you head over to the Ragesian camp instead and leave them alone.  Eventually however, someone points you in the direction of the fort to speak with Foebane who has been elected to speak on behalf of the Dasseni refugees.  

When you near the fort you see that a small muster of less than a hundred men and women are being put through military drills by a number of officers.  They are poorly equipped and don't seem to be taking to the exercises with the enthusiasm of true soldiers.  When you approach, one of the officers greets you.  In response to an inquiry for Foebane, the officer informs you that the commander has been sequestered in the Lyceum as he meets with the headmasters.  Apparently there is a War Council in the morning which he is to participate in.  You are asked to return tomorrow evening if you want words with Xavious.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Aug 8, 2011)

> Lars hums a little and passes his hand over his face, and suddenly he has subtle orcish features, and would pass off as a Ragesian quite nicely. He snaps his fingers and his back to his old self.




_"Ha!  I love it.  Good, that should come in handy, now let's see what we can see..."_  Kirio heads off with Lars (and anyone else that wishes to) to try and see if they can sniff out the potion loving Ragesian spy...

OOC: Gather information diplomacy check...


----------



## Adjuntive (Aug 8, 2011)

Alric salutes the officer stiffly and nods in approval that he will see Xavious tomorrow.

On his way out his dissappointment of the poorly performing recruits turns to disgust. He then turns, faces the rag-tag group of "soldiers" and takes in a good lung-full of air.

_"Is THIS what you all call soldiering?!?" _Alric walks over to the line of recruits and stares them down in turn pacing along them. _"Is THIS the way you will defend yourselfs, with half-hearted, piss-stained attempts to attack? Or are you just doing this for the food? KNOW THIS: the Ragesians are coming and they've trodden over better -stains of soldiers than you're turning out to be. Do you plan to meet them with noodle-arm wielded spears, or a craven back-side? Or are you going to harden yourselves and show them they can't trod where they will?" _Alric waits for a moment as if waiting for a reply, though really he's just giving himself a breath to continue. _"KNOW THIS AS WELL LADIES: I'm coming back tomorrow and if you aren't thrusting swords and spears like real men, I'm going to make the Ragesians look like a dog and pony show once I'm through with you!"_


----------



## Gregor (Aug 8, 2011)

Kirio and Lars (and whoever joins), you spend most of the late morning and early afternoon walking through town, buying drinks at taverns, cruising the markets and walking the refugee camps.  You speak with people from all walks of life, from Lyceum students, merchants, labourers, smiths, commoners and beggars.  Despite your honeyed words and generosity in dispensing liquid encouragement, you are unable to learn anything about an individual named Nelebekus.  In fact, nobody seems to have ever heard of him by name or by description. 

Alric, most of the 'soldiers' are nothing more than refugees who clearly fled their homes with not much more than the clothes on their backs.  They are not sure what to make of your outburst, but look nervous and look at one another in confusion.  Some try to stand at attention with fear in their eyes, others are startled and don't know what to do, while still others spit in your direction, drop their weapons and leave the pitch, heads lowered.  The officers merely shake their heads with disappointment.  One mentions to you that he'll inform Xavious about your clear ... eagerness to help build up a militia.  He is sure that the commander will appreciate your assistance ... whoever you are.  He then turns his back to you and begins to try to re-assemble the men into formation.  

Alric, Lars and Kirio (and whomever else) return to the Inn around the same time.


----------



## The Bashar (Aug 9, 2011)

Hrimr decides to head down by the seaside and have a look around.  He thinks about what Kirio said and wonders if it is true.

He looks to the skies to see if any birds are flying around.


----------



## Gregor (Aug 9, 2011)

[sblock="for Hrimr"]Hrimr, you don't notice anything in the skies or amongst birds that would tell you that something is wrong.  This does not surprise you given that Kirio told you the problem is prevalent in Ragesia and its bordering lands.  Your current position is quite far from there.

However, it is unseasonably cold in Seaquen.  Generally its rather warm all year around due to its southern position, its placement on the ocean and its proximity to the swamps.  Also, the rain has continued to fall since you stopped in Vidor over a week ago.  It also shows no signs of stopping any time soon.  Something is definitely amiss with the weather.[/sblock]


----------



## funkmamagoat (Aug 9, 2011)

Kirio seeks out Katrina to have a word when he gets back from looking for Nelebekus, confused at their utter lack of success.  He has done this sort of thing often, and they should have come up with at least some sort of lead... _"May I have a word Katrina? Tell me, this ragesian spy contact the witches talked about, Nelebekus you said his name was, the one that bought their wares... what else do you remember?  I have just spent the better part of the morning roaming the city, and have completely failed to find even a inkling of a lead on his whereabouts...?  You may simply think my search was... inefficient; let me assure you it was anything but.  Are you sure you remember correctly?"_


----------



## Gregor (Aug 9, 2011)

Katrina is reclining in a plush booth near the fire, reading over the letter from her brother.  She puts it away when Kirio approaches.  After listening to his question she says: _"What's the matter Kirio?  Why don't you just use that powerful confident voice you used when you robbed me of my belongings.  I'm sure this lead of yours will simply give himself over quaking at the knees."_ She laughs. _"But in all seriousness my dear brigand, I was bound and kept in a dark damp shack.  I heard bits and pieces of the witches' conversation and that name kept coming up.  Perhaps that was only the mark's cover name when dealing with my captors?" _


----------



## funkmamagoat (Aug 9, 2011)

Kirio graces her with wry smile as he takes the liberty of sitting across from her in the booth _"Poor girl, still stewing a little I see?  Fear not, you'll soon recover more than you lost if I've any flare for what is happening around us; opportunity abounds, and you are free and alive, as opposed to componentry for some fell potion.  I'm sorry your brother has disappointed you; if it makes you feel any better I think he felt a certain amount of responsibility to stay and do what he could for his...., organization; little comfort I know, but family is often disappointing I've found.  Your reasoning is interesting.  If he were careful, and one would assume this of a spy working behind enemy lines, perhaps he avoids the name here, still" _ he frowns and shakes his head "I should have found something..." He shrugs and smiles again _"well, thank you, if you remember anything else, do feel free to tell.  I think I'll broaden the search then, you're welcome to join if you like..."_

Kirio grabs Lars (if he is willing, and anyone else for that matter) to head out to broaden his search a little... 

OOC: Gather information check coming.


----------



## Gregor (Aug 9, 2011)

Kirio, despite searching for the rest of the afternoon, you return to the Inn wet and grumpy from lack of success.  

When you arrive, the Innkeeper looks at you expectantly and nods his head towards the small stage in the dining area.  Patrons have begun to file in and you see some familiar faces from previous performances.  Additionally, you see well dressed Sindairese Gnomish merchants and the sun tanned faces of wealthy Ostaliners.  Apparently your growing reputation has begun to attract a wide assortment of viewers.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Aug 9, 2011)

_"where in the nine hells are all these supposed Ragesian spies..."_ 

Kirio, baffled at his lack of success today nods acknowledgement to the innkeeper, and quickly performs a bit of prestidigitation to dry himself off.

He tries to shake off his sour mood, procures a large tankard of ale to see him through the performance, and makes his way to the stage  _"Thank you for you patience; it is gratifying to see familiar faces in the crowd as well as new ones. I hope not to disappoint.  I will begin with a bit of elven folk music.  It is the type of music played at harvest festivals, and will hopefully banish some of the gloom all this wet weather is bringing..."_


----------



## Gregor (Aug 9, 2011)

*Day 3 in Seaquen - The War Council*

Kirio’s evening performance was nothing short of legendary and by the end of the evening, word had travelled up and down the North Harbour resulting in a heavily packed Inn.  People cheered and wept with the change in tune and continued to stay and drink into the late hours of the night.  Apparently even a few members of the Wayfarers had come to enjoy the show, having learned of a former member that was making a name for himself in town.

The next morning, after an evening of heavy drinking, singing and dancing in the Inn, you all shuffle to the dining room to break your fast.  Watered wine, warm baked bread, cheese and fruits serve to invigorate you for the walk in the rain to the Lyceum.  With cloaks dripping wet and a chill running in the air, you make your way along the streets and take the uphill road that leads to the magical academy that looms over the harbour.  

        *GM:*  Arnir, I’m assuming that you always have your hood up, so that is my assumption going into this scene.     

Stepping into the Lyceum grounds is a relief after such a long journey from Gate Pass almost two months ago.  The compound is surrounded by a low stone wall, and consists of a half dozen class buildings and dormitories.  Stone and marble statuary cover the grounds and most of the buildings are built of moss-coated gray stone, with wide covered walkways and broad fields filled with trees that droop with golden moss. The central tower – an eight-story, sixty-foot diameter pillar of weathered stone and thick windows called the Aurad Tower – is where you are directed.

The massive glyph covered iron doors to the tower are open and polite students greet you when you arrive.  They review the paper Lee provided you and then serve to dry you off using prestidigitation spells.  Yet another student stands off to the side, staring at each of you in turn with mildly glowing eyes – his gaze feels like it is probing you.  As a matter of politeness and security, you are asked to refrain from casting any spells or drawing your weapons within the building.  One student leads you up through the tower and you pass lecture halls, libraries, laboratories and other rooms filled with office space or well organized supplies that range from the mundane to the completely bizarre.  You cross by large halls where students appear to be duelling with spells, the clapping sounds of thunder and bursts of energy echo down the halls as you walk.  At the fifth floor you are led to a large circular lecture room with a large curved glass window that gives you a view of the overcast skies and harbour below.  The hall has a very large stone table in the middle with perhaps 20 or so chairs arranged around it.  Empty rows of student seats span out and up from the centre table providing a view of the middle of the room no matter how far back one might sit.  One large statue of an anthropomorphic oak tree stands near the window, its lifeless eyes peering down at the table. 

You are led to the centre table and you take your seats.  Many are already at the table or standing about in the room having small side conversations.  Another group of people come into the room behind you, come take their seats and then the doors to the room are closed.  

Looking around the room you spot ten individuals in addition to yourselves.  Many races and all the nationalities of the region are represented.  Some wear the robes of mages, others are dressed in armor, the garbs and jewels of nobility or even as commoners.  One of the individuals, a dwarf with close cropped black hair and a manicured black beard comes towards the table holding a thick rod of black granite veined with red.  He is dressed in a leather knee-length coat with gold cuffs and collar, a well made shirt and pair of pants and fine leather boots.  He places the rod in the centre of the table and then steps back to stand near the statue of the tree.  He nods to an older-looking human with brown hair streaked with grey.  

The man’s dress is casual and folksy: a common vest and work pants such that you might not realize he’s a mage if not for the subtle runes sewn into his clothes.  The man calls everyone to the table and notes that as long as we do not stray too far from the rod in the centre, whatever is said in this room is safe from prying eyes and ears.  He introduces himself as Simeon Gohanach, Headmaster of the Lyceum, as well as the dwarf who placed the rod, whose name is Kiernan Stekart, professor of Abjuration and Head of the Department of War.  He then asks for each person to identify themselves:

The first person to stand up is middle-aged dwarf with an arrogant face.  He is dressed in the finery of nobility.  He identifies himself as Magistrate Lorb Votberd and presides over the government of Seaquen.

The second person is the now familiar Lee Sidoneth, a hydromancer, instructor at the Lyceum and the individual in charge of Seaquen’s harbours.

The third person is an older dwarf with a jaw like an anvil.  His grey hair is cut military style and his thick grey beard is braided and hangs over the officer’s uniform from the Kingdom of Dassen.  He introduces himself as Commander Xavious Foebane, elected representative of the Dassen refugees and military advisor to the Lyceum.

The fourth person is a fair brown-haired half-elven woman named Laurabec Adelsburg wearing a suit of finely made Elven chainmail with a feather motif and an ornate ranseur is strapped to her back.  She wears a red and white cape and tabard that marks her as a Knight of the Order of the Aqualine Cross.  She claims to be here on behalf of all refugees.

The fifth person is a flamboyant looking human man bedecked in an eclectic and colorful vest, pants, and feathered hat.  He carries a quarterstaff adorned with ribbons and kerchiefs, which he carries as if it were a badge of honor, or a symbol of his virility.  He introduces himself with a wide bow, as Giorgio, a representative of the Wayfarers Guild.

The sixth person is a tall stern-looking blond human man who wears nobles clothing and a wide golden chain bearing nine coats of armor.  He introduces himself as Keifer Numhaut, Ambassador for King Steppengard and the Kingdom of Dassen.

The seventh person is an aged-looking gnome that is also dressed as a noble and bears heraldry on his tunic and chain.  His name is Cranston Snord, Ambassador for Sindaire.

The final individual is a tall, muscular human woman with tanned skin and dark eyes.  She is dressed in fine silks and a gold-hilted scimitar hangs in an ornate scabbard at her belt.  She introduces herself as Kazha Lonam, Ambassador for Khagan Onamdammin, ruler of Ostalin.

Torrent introduces you collectively as a delegation for Gate Pass.

Simeon nods and then addresses you all, signalling the beginning of the council:

“Ladies and gentlemen, you’ll pardon me if I’m brief. Our enemies are many, and we know their eyes are constantly watching. We don’t have much time for this meeting, so, even though I encourage each and every one of us to have our time to speak, I need to ask that we not get too bogged down in discussions of minutiae and other small things.

“We have a great task ahead of us, and it is a task that we do not do simply to protect ourselves, but to save the lives of all our families, brothers, and sisters. The new emperor of Ragesia, Leska, who proudly calls herself the Supreme Inquisitor, has set her armies to conquer all our nations. Everyone is in danger, from lowliest warrior to mightiest mage. I have vowed as my duty that I will fight against this Scourge from Ragesia, but I don’t know much about how to run a war. 

“What I do know, though, is that we all have knowledge and skills that will be valuable in this fight. I hope that you will trust me to lead this fight against tyranny, and I will trust you to give me your best wisdom and aid so that we may be victorious. 

“Our goal is to stop the Scourge, to drive back the armies of the Ragesian Empire, to dethrone Leska, and to ensure our families and homelands are safe. Now, I hope you all have some idea how to do that. My ears are open.”

As soon as Simeon sits down, Magister Lorb stands up and begins to speak in a petulant voice.  “I am here on behalf of the city, and the city has a long list of grievances against the refugees who plague us.  They are bringing chaos and crime to the town.  I believe this is the first problem we must deal with if we are to stand against Ragesia.  I am in favour of recruiting able-bodied refugees to a new, broader police force to get things under control in a hurry. In particular, I want to systematically bring in every refugee for questioning, so they can put into custody those who appear suspicious!”

This brings a cry of foul from Laurabec Adelsburg, who pleads that the refugees must be helped – there is not enough food, shelter or clean water.  This must be addressed first in order to address broader issues the Magistrate has with the refugees.  Xavious Foebane agrees that refugees can be used as a militia, but that wholesale arrests and inquests are not only foolish, but a waste of resources and time.

        *GM:*  For this scene, it might be best managed if we move NPC by NPC to control the subject of discussion.  I’ll always list who is on or off side.  You are free to speak to whoever you like, but I’ll stage the conversations so that I don’t inundate you guys with stuff / you have an opportunity to weigh in where you like.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Aug 9, 2011)

Kirio is boggled at the almost instant lack of relevance to the topic at hand the conversation seems to have...  Magistrate Lorb Votberd's comments are so irrelevant and petty he can hardly believe it _"If I may, the  Magistrate's issues, although legitimate certainly, are of a local nature and have little relevance to the issues at hand.  I had thought this was a war council, not a forum to air local grievances.  Lee informed me only yesterday of the troubles with teleportation magic. What we should discuss is the Torch of Burning Sky. Its disappearance or it being damaged is somehow allowing the nearby Astral Plane to be suffused with energy from the plane of fire.  What many of you may not know as well is that things are getting colder here on the Material Plane. It is currently late winter and yet there is no spring in sight for Ragesia and the lands bordering it.  Leska has done something far beyond invade in every direction, she may have seriously damaged boundaries between the planes.  The northern regions may soon be unable to feed themselves."_  He looks at the Magistrate _"If you think there are too many refugees now, wait until Northerners start starving in droves..." _


----------



## Adjuntive (Aug 10, 2011)

Alric rises beside Kirio, resplendent in his well polished banded mail armor, shield strapped upon his back and blades hanging at his side.

As he patiently waits for Kirio to finish speaking he reigns in his impatience of Lorb's craven griping.

_"Magister Lorb, war is upon you, whether you would have it or not. Worrying about the comforts of hovelling peasants is a waste of time when Ragesian spears march to put all of them to the sword or slave collar. Assigning officers to police them is also a waste of time. I move that all able body persons be conscripted into the standing militia. There they will be provisioned with food and lodging, they would be watched by able militia officers for misbehaviour and would be tasked with furthering war effort preparation, building of battlements, resource allocation and such. They will be more uncomfortable than they are now to be certain, but more of them will live longer. Though Kirio is correct, this is a discussion for another forum._

_As for Kirio's point, the Ragesian strategy indicates they have some hidden advantage otherwise their movements would not have been so fast and aggressive. These supernatural effects on weather and the planes may be an indication, and whatever the cause may be, it could dictate our strategy. I implore the council to determine the cause of these strange happenings as the first order of business. How do we counter the Ragesian advance?"_

Alric then turns to Torrent and whispers to her. _"Torrent my comrade, methinks we should present the intelligence now?"_


----------



## Gregor (Aug 10, 2011)

Simeon holds up his hands, which stalls the conversation.  He turns to face Alric and Torrent and says: "If the delegation from Gate Pass has intelligence or information of relevance, I would request that we discuss it following this initial council.  The agenda is full of important issues and I would prefer to analyze this information with appropriate divinations and protections in place.  I, as well as Kiernan Stekart will make ourselves available to you immediately following this meeting." He then gives the floor back to Lorb.

"A discussion for another forum?!" shrieks Magistrate Lorb, "the refugees are primarily one of the reasons this war is upon us you dolts!  Furthermore-"

"Enough Lorb!" states Xavious Foebane, who rises and hammers his fist upon the table.  "Your distaste for the refugees is well known by those here at this table, you do not need to natter on about it whilst there are real war plans to be discussed.  The fellow from Gate Pass has the right of it.  Let us unite every able body refugee into a militia that can be used to defend Seaquen."

From the statue to the side, Kiernan Stekart quietly and matter-of-factly states: "Consideration is required in terms of provisions and supplies for any militia.  We will be required to turn our attention to filling our larders and advancing the construction of shelters and other structures in the South Harbour." 

Simeon nods and says: "I agree that we should make use of the refugees and I agree that whole scale arrests and detainments would make us no better than the Ragesian inquisitors these people fled from.  I also think the lady Adelsburg and Kiernan raise an excellent point: there is not enough food, shelter and fresh water.  We must address this in order to quell any unrest and ensure that our future troops are hale and capable of battle.  Let us move on."

Foebane nods and continues: "I believe we must also forge alliances with any nation that is willing to stand against Ragesia - Sindaire, Ostalin, Dassen I look to you! Additionally, we should utilize the Lyceum mages in our militia and perhaps as assets for allied nations to bolster their forces.  Most importantly however, as this Kirio has indicated, our primary mission must be to locate the Torch of the Burning Sky.  I strongly believe that Leska has already begun searching for it, which is why she has spread her armies so widely.  There is a group of able bodied, equipped and highly trusted adventurers in my home kingdom of Dassen that I believe can accomplish this mission with the support of the Lyceum mages.  Coaltongue's artifact is a powerful weapon of war that would benefit us greatly."  

Giorgio rises at this point and says: "Both the Elf from Gate Pass, whom I should note is a passable flutist that we hope to make use of in the Warfarer's chorus, and Commander Foebane raise an excellent point.  The Torch of the Burning Sky, which I believe was damaged, has made long distance teleportation unusable.  The problems described by the Elf are also true and we are grappling with those broader issues as well.  We in the guild are hard at work determining a solution, but it will be some time.  Acquiring the Torch may assist our efforts in fixing the problem, which could provide you with amazing mobility via our galleon.  Naturally this would violate our long standing neutrality in the issues facing the region, but Guildmistress Sheena Larkins, is willing to do just that, if Lyceum can prove it has a legitimate chance to defeat Ragesia." 

The gnomish ambassador from Sindaire rises and says: "I am confident that I am aware as to the location of the Torch, its just impossible to reach.  As many of you know, Sindaire was provisionally ruled by Ragesia prior to Coaltongue's dissapearance or likely death.  On the evening that I believe Coaltongue was slain, a storm of fire opened up in the heavens over the late emperor’s castle of Korstull in Sindaire.   Now everything there is dead, burned by months of searing rain. Sometimes the dead wander out of the storm. I don’t know how anyone could have gotten into that firestorm to retrieve the Torch, nor do I know how you would expect to either.”  He takes a breath and continues. "On the matter of a formal alliance, we are at a bit of an impasse. My nation's people want to resist Ragesia, but our politicians cannot pledge their support to Seaquen and risk drawing Leska’s ire. I would suggest that if Seaquen or its forces could defeat Ragesia in a notable battle, it might be enough to make a difference."

"Indeed!" says Kiefer Numhaut, the ambassador from Dassen. "King Steppengard is displeased that Seaquen’s rallying call has brought so many refugees through his lands, which has made us a target for Ragesia.  While Dassen is not above lending its support if there is a legitimate reason, for now the King believes it wiser to make a pact of neutrality with Leska, and leave Seaquen to its own fate."

"Bah!" shouts Kazha Lonam, ambassador for Ostalin.  "Khagan Onamdammin, our ruler, deeply regrets that his neighbors might be endangered by the Ragesian armies, but is willing to lend his elite, fierce armies if his neighbors are reasonable. Ragesia intends to conquer your entire nation. Would it not be reasonable to trade us one third of your land, so that you may keep the rest from the greedy, cruel Ragesians?”

This causes arguing to break out across the table.  Some question Kiefer's call for a neutrality pact with Leska, Sindaire's cowardice, Ostalin's clear desire to capitalize on the war, and desires to seek out the Torch if its location might be known.  This forces Simeon to raise his hands and call for silence in order to allow others to speak.


----------



## Bannock (Aug 10, 2011)

Bannock is slightly flustered by the debate, but manages to pipe up, and tries to sound dignified. "I ask the council to send reinforcements to Gate Pass! We've heard that the Ragesians have breached the first district, but there are fourteen districts, each with its own wall spanning the pass. Without help, the city will fall and all lands beyond will be in danger. Not only that, but Ragesia would be in possession of one of the toughest strongholds in the realm. But, If there were an army there to help the defense, we could bottle up those Ragesian scum in a hopeless battle that would bleed 'em dry! Fresh troops could be marched through Innenotdar. The burning forest burns no more!"


----------



## Gregor (Aug 10, 2011)

"Gate Pass?!" says the Ambassador from Dassen, "that is Shahalesti's problem, which is precisely why they are eagerly sending supplies to support the city from falling.  For all we know they are crafting their own attempts on the region.  They clearly have not decided to send a representative to this council!  Furthermore, as I have just declared, King Steppengard favours neutrality with the Ragesian Empire and his majesty will not permit cadres of mages to march through his territory."

Kiernan Stekart weighs in: "While we would eagerly try to help Gate Pass if we could, it is unlikely that we would be able to send sufficient support in time.  Without access to teleportation magic, it could take a month to send in Lyceum mages.  Additionally, despite the commoner's opinion, mages are not that effective on the battlefield when unsupported by other troops ... which we simply do not have and are not being offered by way of alliance from the gentleman and ladies around the table."

"I believe Gate Pass is more than just a stepping stone to Shahalesti for the Ragesians ... and vice versa for that matter." says Foebane, "Its too well defended and an easier, albeit longer, approach exists to the North of the Otdar mountains.  Leska knows this and she has already committed forces there.  But, my old bones tell me there is something afoot with Gate Pass.  We should at least remain vigilent with respect to that ongoing siege."

Simeon rubs his chin in thought: "I agree that the logistics are simply not on our side to assist Gate Pass at this time, but I also have the feeling that all is not what it seems with respect to Ragesia's intense concentration there.  Plus, as Kiefer Numhaut has stated, without King Steppengard's support, it unlikely that troop movements will be possible over land.  We need to determine Leska's intentions.  The delegation here from Gate Pass claims it has intelligence, perhaps once I have reviewed we can reconvene this council to determine next steps should there be fat to chew on?"


----------



## funkmamagoat (Aug 10, 2011)

Kirio addresses Giorgio _"Are you saying the guild would forgo its neutrality in exchange for the Torch, or only that it is willing to do so to ensure the defeat of Ragesia and the obvious threat it and the inquisitors pose to the guild?"_ He then addresses the broader council but Simeon in particular _"On the matter of Shahalesti, their absence is... marked.  I know an envoy is on its way, at the head of a war fleet no less... Has their exclusion of this discussion been decided upon actively, or is it simply a result of unfortunate timing?  Agents of shahalesti were instrumental in securing the intelligence we have managed to bring from gatepass..."_


----------



## Gregor (Aug 10, 2011)

"What I was implying," says Giorgio, "is that the retrieval of the Torch would likely assist my guild in diagnosing and correcting the current problem with teleportation magic.  As you know, the majority of our gold is earned not through performances, but through providing neutral couriers to teleport information and possessions across the region.  We therefore have a vested interest in fixing the problem.  Should we be able to fix the problem, the Guildmistress is of the opinion that our neutrality could be ended and an alliance formed with Seaquen, which would grant you incredible mobility against Ragesia.  However, we require iron clad assurances that Seaquen would have a legitimate chance in defeating the Empire before we choose to take any sides."

Simeon listens to Giorgio and then answers Kirio as well: "The lack of Shahalesti's presence at this war council implies to me that they are not interested in alliance.  We have made overtures across the region and they are the only state send no representatives.  You and others claim that an envoy is en route, as part of their own diplomatic mission, but we have yet to meet with them.  Given the looming threat of Ragesia, it made no sense to continue to wait when decisions could be made and plans moved forward."


----------



## funkmamagoat (Aug 10, 2011)

To Giorgio _"I was asking for clarity, not suggesting you were implying anything.  I was once a wayfarer and understand the difficult situation the guildmistess faces; the guild does not have an army or the resources of a state."_ Kirio smiles sadly at him then frowns _"Still, you will need to pick a side; Ragesia and it's inquisitors will not hold back because of your neutrality.  You cannot currently serve as a courier to teleport anything and so serve no purpose to the empire, and the inquisitors will round you up just as they will any magic user that falls under their influence.  If we are agreed that the Torch is at the center of things, then do you think the guild could offer assistance in its recovery... surely this is crucial to the guild.  If possible I would request to meet with the guildmistress and you to discuss this further."_

To Simeon _"What you say is troubling but not surprising.  Shahalesti is arrogant, and self interested..., still, certainly they are interested in ending Leska's threat.  I have heard that the princess herself is making her way here... it will be interesting to hear what they have to say.  Your suggestion of looking at our inteligence and then reconvening seems wise, I'm certainly curious to see what we have shed so much sweat and blood for..."_


----------



## Adjuntive (Aug 11, 2011)

Alric reels slightly at the amount of conflicting opinions and interests of the delegates. He then sighs and feels somewhat relieved with Simeons even-handed, practical approach focused on mounting the war effort. If it weren't for Simeon's leadership, Alric would be on the next ship going off-continent.

He nods in deferential respect to Simeon. Though even a good leader must have good people to support him. He feels he must find some threads to tie these nations and organizations together.

Alric bows his head to the flamboyant delegate from the Wayfarer's Guild. As much to shield his eyes from bright colors as much to show respect. _"Master Giorgio, if we were to retrieve the torch of burning sky and assist you in re-enabling your courier businesses, can we hold you to pledge your services in moving supplies the Seaquen militia? Moreover, can we depend on you to assist in troop movements? Say moving militia forces from Seaquen to Gate's Pass?"_

Turning to Ambassador Snare: _"Honorable Sindairish ambassador, your people are besieged and cry out for retaliation against Ragesia. If we were to obtain the torch, reinforce Gate's Pass, and raise the Seaquen militia, would you take that as enough indication that we have a chance against Ragesia to join us in arms?"_

Shaking his head sadly at the Dassen delegate, _"Honorable Sir, Leska will only accept neutrality pact if you allow her forces to move into Dassen. Once there they will occupy your lands seeking out your mages for inquisition and pillaging your lands and people. Neutrality pacts will not stop her encroachment. Gate's Pass was neutral and look at how Ragesia has regarded it's neutrality. What can we do to convince your king that all will be lost if Dassen were to allow Ragesia through it's borders?"_


----------



## Gregor (Aug 11, 2011)

"The acquisition of the Torch would assist in our work, but would not ensure nor hold the Wayfarers to do any of what you ask my young adventurer."  With an arrogant grin he continues: "What you can take away from this meeting as the pledge of the Wayfarers is this: if and only if, we are able to repair the teleportation problem, we will then make a decision as to the parameters of any alliance with Seaquen.  You are merely a delegation from another player at this table.  You do not represent Seaquen, the Lyceum, Simeon or his Head of the War Department.  You are therefore in no position to state terms."  He turns his back to Alric and speaks to Simeon directly. "Headmaster, as I have said, we will make a decision when the teleportation problem has ceased.  Unfortunately that is the best I can offer at this time."

The aged Gnome from Sindaire nods and says: "You must understand our position.  Ragesian forces are in our nation, its army roaming the land unopposed except by the ongoing winter.  Any action by Sindaire to align with this resistance movement would bring bloody retribution down upon my people.  I asked for success at a notable battle or the dealing of a grievous wound to the Empire in order to convince my nation that it is worth the risk to resist.  What you offer me Alric, and I mean this with respect, bears no resemblance to what I have requested."

The ambassador from Dassen sneers at Alric: "You claim that Leska will only grant neutrality if we allow her to enter Dassen?  I am baffled by your logic that neutrality equals open borders.  Do you know the Empress' mind personally? Have you drafted diplomatic agreements between nations?  Methinks not.  You are out of your element here warrior, leave the discussion of diplomacy to the diplomats.  If you or this resistance movement wishes to convince myself or the King that his wisdom is misplaced in seeking neutrality, then I hope you have something beyond what you have said here today."

"Kiefer," says Simeon with a calm voice, "I am happy to discuss this with you outside of this council if you would prefer.  We can show you copious information that makes it clear that Ragesia will accept no neutrality and has designs on Dassen as much as it does on Gate Pass, Shahalesti, Sindaire and beyond.  Furthermore-"

Simeon's voice is cut off as the doors to the lecture hall fly open and a robed student comes bounding in with a hand up and his mouth open to speak.  He takes two steps in before being hurled back out of the room.  The thrum of a telekinetic thrust shakes the room. Everyone turns to see that Kiernan was responsible for knocking the interloper back, his hands raised from recent spellcasting.

Simeon looks at Kiernan in shock and says, “That was Johund you just attacked.  He is one of your students!” 

Kiernan shrugs. “Just being safe,” he replies.

Two other students bring the shaken and dazed Johund back into the room.  He shakes his head to clear his dizziness and frantically says: _"A group of elves have just flown over the walls of the Lyceum and are heading to the tower right now! There are seven and they carry the flag of Shahalesti!"_

Out of the window overlooking the harbour, everyone turns to follow Johund's gaze and his pointed hand.  You can see, perhaps a mile away and spread out along the horizon is a fleet of approaching elven warships, their broad white sails flapping in the wind and drizzle.  

An uproar of arguing and comments spring forth from the council members.  Simeon calls for everyone to calm down, saying that the group should meet their new guests politely, but to be prepared for anything just in case.  

So it is amongst yourselves and the other council members as weapon grips are fingered, spells brought close to memory and nerves raised in anticipation, that you you hear the armored steps of many feet walking down the hall.  They soon arrive at the entrance way and step inside.

All the elves are dressed in silver chain armor with leaf motifs and blue cloaks, and stand tall and bright with straight blond hair and straight swords at their hips. Their leader is a pristinely beautiful elf woman whose eyes shine like sun on the bluest sea. Two men stand close to her like bodyguards, and one in the center holds a flag ceremoniously, while the rest of the elves watch warily.

The Shahaletsi leader takes in the sight of the council and says: _"I did not intend to frighten you.  I am Princess Shalosha, daughter of the Shining Lord Shaaladel of Shahalesti and I have been sent to treat with you.”_

[sblock="for Arnir"]Arnir, the elf holding the flag of the Shining Land of Shahalesti is none other than Calladan of House Galavir, brother of the man you slew.  He bears the arms and equipment of a mage-knight of Shahalesti.  He does not seem to notice you under your hooded cloak.[/sblock]


----------



## funkmamagoat (Aug 11, 2011)

Kirio stops listening to the debate..., opportunities will abound regardless... the fractured nature of these fools will only increase them in fact.

He looks on the Shahalesti dellagation with a mix of interest and mild dread 
_ Pompous pompous pompous... sigh, I so don't miss these fools; ah well, at least she's cetainly looking good still, yummy... _

Kirio makes a shallow bow to the Princess [sblock="if you speak elven"] _"Greetings Highness, Kirio, the Effusive, at your service, it is, if I may say so, an honour to gaze upon your radiance.  Fear not, my friends here are nervous, not frightened.  They have much on their minds as I am sure you do.  You have arrived just in time in fact as we were just discussing your absence from council, and the need for a coordinated front against Ragesia."_ [/sblock]    He turns to council _"May I introduce your Highness to Simeon Gohanach, Headmaster of the Lyceum, he was just discussing the need for Shahalesti's involvement in our plans going forward..."_


----------



## Gregor (Aug 11, 2011)

"Yes, thank you for that introduction Kirio." replies Simeon.  He lowers his head in politeness to the princess, introduces the members of the council and says: "Princess, we are honored by your visit and our hearts are gladdened that Shahalesti has responded to our calls for diplomatic discussions.  The floor is yours and we look forward to hearing what the Shining Lord Shaaladel has entrusted you to say."

Princess Shalosha thanks Simeon courteously for his warm words and begins her speech to the council:

_“I come with an offer of safety and salvation for your city, and those who shelter here. As you know, Shahalesti is the shining jewel of civilization, and now we are attacked by the armies of Ragesia. For every loss we suffer, the progress of all nations suffers. We are the only power strong enough to drive back the fires of Ragesia, but even for our greatness, victory is not assured.

“My father, Lord Shaaladel, knows that some of the nations whose  ambassadors stand in this very hall would like to see Shahalesti fall, for they don’t realize that in so doing they are wishing for their own doom. Even the most trustworthy here can admit that it is difficult to have faith in the leaders of other nations when the most they can do is send a few diplomats to the banner of Seaquen._

You can see that she hesitates slightly as she speaks out her memorized speech, as if some elements of what she is saying makes her uncomfortable.

_“Shahalesti sends a fleet. Seventeen of our ships have been deployed to this peninsula, surrounding it from all directions to protect it from hostilities. By this we show our devotion to the fight, and – so my father believes – we prove that it is our nation who should lead that fight.

“We invite you to join with us in the war against Ragesia. Many potential allies have found their way to your city, and so we have come here to meet them. However, we will not risk betrayal on any scale, nor would it be wise for you to risk it. So we ask that you hand over control of Seaquen to the Shahalesti fleet, so that we may begin checking the purity of your allies’ spirit. Admiral Telshanth, commander of Shahalesti's navies will serve as provisional governor of Seaquen—”_

At this point, the Dassen ambassador begins yelling about how his nation will not sit idly by as Shahalesti occupies territory on its borders and within its interests.  In moments the other ambassadors begin to clamor as well. The Shahalesti offer, it seems, has not gone over well.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Aug 11, 2011)

Kirio smirks and shakes his head; he glances over at Lee Sidoneth and graces him with a crooked smile as if to say "I told you so..."

[sblock="if you speak elven"] _"Forgive my directness highness, it is no place of mine to question Lord Shaaladel of course, long may he grace this world, but you do understand that you have just declared your intention to annexe Seaquen, and that perhaps there will be... disapproval from its current government?  I am of Shahalesti of course, so it matters not to me, but it is perhaps an "*agressive*" opening to negotations no?"_ [/sblock]


----------



## Adjuntive (Aug 11, 2011)

Alric bears his teeth in a wry, wolfish grin despite that he is inwardly disgusted by the state of affairs and availability of allies.

He whispers distractedly to Kirio, now approaching uncaring of the outcome of the situation:

_"Fools. Don't they see that unless they unite, handing over Seaquen to Shahalesti is the only means to fight Ragesia. Though I suppose I give them too much credit that they would see that when they are blind to seeing Ragesia as a threat at all. This is no charitable offer from Shahalesti, they seek gain in lands and power as an outcome from this war. Though I see no alternative to fortify our position and find the resources to liberate Gate's Pass. They have shown they will support us by supplying the resistance in the remaining districts of Gate's Pass. Though I mislike the thought of Shahalesti overlords only slightly less than Ragesian inquisitors, I see little choice for Simeon."_

[THINK_]This looks less and less profitable for an exile of Ragesia...[/_THINK]


----------



## funkmamagoat (Aug 11, 2011)

Kirio whispers back to the to Alric with a serious look on his face  _"I've...  politely... asked for clarification from the princess, but this is out of our hands as you say... up to them to sort it out.  I've a certain flair with diplomacy and will help if asked, but best if we keep quiet unless asked for input from this point on I think... my younger countryman does not need the attention if nothing else. Let us see where the die fall, yes?"_


----------



## Gregor (Aug 11, 2011)

Shalosha eyes Kirio and replies: _"I appreciate your words, but it would be more polite if we used the common tongue in this meeting.  I do not wish to give the impression to any of the esteemed members of this council that I, or my nation, has anything to hide."_

Her comments are almost lost in the tumult of voices echoing through the lecture room.  Shalosha's retinue eye the council members with distrust and some keep their hands on the hilts of their longswords.   

"Calm down everyone, calm down." calls Simeon as he seeks to quell the arguing surrounding him.  He looks to Shalosha and says: "Your highness, I am able to  recognize a threat when he I hear one.  If your father truly wishes to form an alliance, then you can inform him that Shahalesti will need to share just like everyone else at this table.  We would gladly accept your assistance in combating Ragesia.  However, under no circumstances am I going to hand over Seaquen or the Lyceum and its resources to your nation."

"Princess," says Lee Sidoneth, "you claim that the elven navy is here to protect Seaquen, yet how will you treat our own ships and the movement of supplies into and out of our waters?  I must say, that sounds more like a forced blockade.  Our principal food supply comes from the ocean and our fishing vessels must be out at sea.  We also have our own assortment of naval warships that we must be able to use where and how we wish." 

Shalosha does not look surprised at the reactions, but she shows genuine concern when she responds: _"I hear what you all are saying.  However, the Admiral is under orders from my father.  Regardless of your decision of alliance, the fleet will remain and Shahalesti will prevent travel by sea into or out of Seaquen."_


----------



## The Bashar (Aug 12, 2011)

Hrimr has been biting his tongue through out this hold proceeding.  He has no mind for these political machinations.  Ragesia is the biggest threat but it seems all sides are either too cowardly or more eager to screw someone else over for their gain. He leans over to Bannock and whispers:

"I've never seen such a group of cowards and pompous asses.  The Ragesians will have no trouble sweeping us aside as these morons squabble.  And the gall of the Shahalesti with their Warboat Diplomacy.  How do you say no with a crossbow bolt against your temple?"


----------



## fromage67 (Aug 13, 2011)

Lars watches the proceedings with tremendous interest, letting the more experienced and worldly Kirio and Alric speak for the group. As the chaos rises with the arrival of the elves, Lars smiles inwardly. This behaviour reinforces what he has always believed: That the great lords of the world are just ordinary buffoons in fancy clothes.


----------



## digimattic (Aug 16, 2011)

Arnir was on the edge of breaking his silence when the princess and her retinue sweep into the council room. Just as he draws back his hood, revealing his fine, noble features, he locks onto the form of Calladan, the younger brother and now heir to his rival house. As his face flushes, he finds he can't look away, transfixed by what seems to be a ghost from his past. All can do as his eyes dart from Calladan to the Princess and back is kick Kirio softly in the shin under the table.


----------



## Gregor (Aug 16, 2011)

Arnir, the Princess' eyes fix on you for a moment as you remove your hood.  You notice some glimmer of recognition in her eyes before she quickly shifts her view back to Simeon and the other council members where tempers are heating.

Calladan, the elf holding the banner of Shahalesti glares at you with a steely gaze beneath his silver helmet.  His lips curl slightly with distaste and his free hand opens and closes slowly along the hilt of his longsword.  The majority of the people in the room are focused on the discussion which grows louder and louder.  Calladan then overtly mouths some words in elven at Arnir.  His eyes throw daggers of contained rage at Arnir and his hand begins to tremble slightly, sending minor ripples through the banner.  

[sblock="Calladan's mouthed words, if you speak Elven"]You should have run farther away dead man...[/sblock]

The tension between the two elves simmers under the cacophany of the arguments going on around them.  It grows, pulsates and seems to take on a life of its own.  Just when it threatens to burst into violence, Simeon's voice rings out:

"Enough!  This will descend into continued squabbling and I have many matters to attend to this day.  This council is adjourned until further notice.  In the interim Princess, I will hope that you will keep true to your word that you will approach your father and discuss altering his militaristic terms.  Please leave now."

Princess Shalosha nods and says softly: _"I will keep to my word Headmaster."_  She then summons her retinue and the elves depart, marching down the hallway to the balcony on which they flew in.  On the way out, Calladan throws one more gaze at Arnir and then walks away.

The council members prepare to leave and you can make out the images of the elves flying in the drizzle over the harbour towards their ships.  Giorgio quickly stands up and dispenses fine looking sheets of paper, covered in gorgeous writing and affixed with a wax seal bearing the emblem of the Wayfarers.

"These are for a performance in three weeks," he begins in his pompous voice, "of The Spectacular Trial of Toteth Topec, which you’ve no doubt heard will be premiering at the Wayfarers’ Theater. Though there will be other  performances before the night of your tickets, the ageless beauty that is Guildmistress Larkins wants to be certain we have everything perfect before we show it to you, the city’s most respected citizens, and those dignitaries visiting from similarly respected nations. Think of the symbol it will be, for all you to attend a show together. I dare say it may be wholly disastrous to morale if even one of you fails to attend."

You take your tickets.  The other council members nod their thanks, pocket their own tickets and file out in small groups grumbling and muttering about the meeting.  Finally, only the party remains along with Simeon and Kiernan who look exhausted.

"Some meeting eh?" says Simeon.  "However, I promised you some time after the meeting and that time is now.  You apparently have some stolen intelligence you like to discuss?"


----------



## funkmamagoat (Aug 16, 2011)

> All can do as his eyes dart from Calladan to the Princess and back is kick Kirio softly in the shin under the table.




Kirio looks in consternation at the younger elf and whispers [sblock="if you speak elven"]_"don't kick me fool, why in the blazes would you take your hood off or even think of saying anything here!"_ [/sblock]

Kirio pockets the ticket, as of yet undecided how he will deal with their offer...

Once the council session is over _"We do indeed have some intelligence to share..." _he looks to Torrent _"We are here to share it are we not?  As I said earlier, I am actually more than a little curious as to what it contains, given the sweat and blood we have spent getting it here..."_

He whispers to Arnir when he gets the chance [sblock="if you speak elven"] _"Listen Arnir, I've killed with you, I've bled with you, I even kind of like you.  But if you don't tell me what the F#$% is happening with that flag bearing dandy, you are on your own..."_[/sblock]


----------



## Gregor (Aug 16, 2011)

Torrent opens her pack and produces the black case you've been carrying since Gate Pass.  She opens it and removes the rolled up maps and the stack of pages that Arnir copied from the original documents.  Torrent explains that they are copies of an original, currently in the hands of a woman named Shealis, an agent of Shahalesti.  Torrent adds that Shealis suggested that if the Lyceum wished to discuss the originals, its mages should contact a wizard by the name of Clathan who serves in the court of the King.

Simeon takes the documents and looks them over, with Kiernan glancing over his shoulder.  His eyes narrow as he reads over some of the pages.  "Well, there is definitely some kind of cipher being used here, and I am not sure about these maps.  Let me take these back to my office to cast a few divinations and to see about contacting this Clathan.  This should take no longer than half of one hour."  He rises and walks out of the room, intelligence in hand.

Kiernan takes a seat and reclines a bit.  "Simeon is a powerful diviner, he should be able to learn much by the time he returns." says the Dwarf in his stern voice.  "In the meanwhile, I would like to offer you employment in the service of Seaquen and the resistance.  As Head of the Department of War, it is my responsibility to ensure that we are prepared and capable to resist Ragesian aggression.  As you may have noticed, we are are far from that position at the current moment.  The first step is acquiring agents and assets that not only have strategic value, but who also have their own resources in terms of arms, equipment and other sundries.  I have a number of missions available that would greatly benefit Seaquen and can help improve our chances.  The Lyceum will happily provide a house for you in the city, and we would be willing to provide a monetary reward for the successful completion of any missions we assign you.  Are you interested?"


----------



## funkmamagoat (Aug 16, 2011)

Kirio smiles at Kiernan _"I cannot speak for the others, we have no leaders among us; but I am interested in hearing what types of assignment you have to offer.  I have worked for the resistance before in Gate Pass and am no friend to the Regesians.  That being said however, I am also what you may call a... free spirit, and so am not signing up for military service in any sense of the word.  I commit only to hearing what missions you have available and reserve the right to refuse them if I feel the risks outweigh the rewards, like say "go forth and kill that red dragon".  If I do take something on however I commit to completing the task assigned."_  Having said his peace he looks to the others to see what they think...


----------



## Adjuntive (Aug 16, 2011)

_"Indeed, I feel the same as Kirio in terms of reward. Consider us mostly self-interested in this particular enterprise,"_ Alric says with a wolfish smile. _"And considering no ships will be leaving Seaquen for the moment, I do have a particular need to be busying myself."_

Alric grinds his teeth for a pensive moment but says nothing more.


----------



## Gregor (Aug 16, 2011)

_"Alas,"_ says Katrina, _"I must decline this offer.  I came with the party merely to gain access to the Lyceum and now believe that my time is best spent learning.  My time adventuring and as a member of this party is at an end for now.  With your leave Kiernan, I would like to approach some instructors."_ Kiernan nods his consent and she stands up to leave the room. _ "It has been exciting while it lasted friends," she says as she leaves, "but I'll still see you at the Wayfarer's play.  Oh,"_ she adds as she walks down the hall out of sight, _"thanks again for the rescue!"_ 

Diashan follows suit.  _"I too must decline sir, for I have no more interest in adventuring towards a cause that leads to more war.  I have seen enough in my long life and I seek now only to find my own way.  I trust neither the Ragesians, nor the leaders of my homeland."_  With an outstretched hand, he says his goodbyes to the party.  _"I am forever indebted to you releasing me from the shrine below the earth, and for your help in coming this far.  Stay safe and I wish you all long lives.  Farewell."_  With that, Diashan leaves the council chamber and your party.  

After hugging Diashan, Torrent weighs in.  "Kiernan, I would like to offer my services directly to the Lyceum and the council.  Gate Pass is a player in this war and it suffers the most at this very moment.  My city and its resistance requires full representation on the war council and I am best positioned to do so.  My party of friends here, the Six from Gate Pass, are capable and reliable.  They will succeed at any task assigned.  Kirio is a man of music, mirth, archery and keeps a silver tongue in his mouth.  Lars is a sly yet courageous rogue with skills in misdirection and illusion.  Bannock is a true warrior of the resistance who is quick to laugh and even quicker to strike with his glaive.  Alric can hold the line with his shield and as long as you keep paying him, he will continue to swing his sword.  Hrimr is a servant of nature and shifter of shapes whose commitment to the cause has never been questioned.  Lastly, Arnir is a learned wizard whose knowledge, arcane power and quick wit have served to keep us informed, protected and ... entertained on our journey.  As for me, I am a humble servant of Istishia, once student of the Lyceum and hopeful current member of the war council."

Kiernan grins and nods.  "I accept your seat on the council Torrent of Gate Pass.  Lee has spoken a great deal of kind words on your behalf and we are an improved council by having you join us.  As for the rest of the group, consider me impressed and eager to put you to work."


----------



## The Bashar (Aug 17, 2011)

Hrimr nods and makes a slight bow to Kiernan.

"Thank you for your kind words.  Gate Pass needs to be relieved and the Ragesian advances need to battled back.  A war of this scale will cause great harm to nature and sentient creature alike.  I am a skilled healer, but like any Dwarf I know when to fight and that time is now."


----------



## fromage67 (Aug 17, 2011)

Lars nods at Torrent's introduction. "Kirio has stated it well, I will sign on for a specific task, but not for regular employment. I am curious to hear what mission you have in mind."


----------



## digimattic (Aug 17, 2011)

Arnir smiles confidently as Calladan mouths his threat, and once the princess looks away he retorts silently:
[sblock="In Elven"]"Your mother will weep a second time."[/sblock]
Hearing Kirio's whispered words, he furrows his brow and venomously responds in a barely audible whisper"Why would I think of saying anything? Perhaps because I grew up in court and am familiar with the way these things are dealt with. Your blustering is getting us nowhere!" when Kirio makes his ultimatum he say struggles to whisper "Now is not the time! Another place."

Arnir bites his tongue until the group is alone with Kiernan and then says "It is my desire above all to deepen my command of the Weave, and the Lyceum seems the place to do it. I have never been a 'good student' however, so if we are offered assignments that serve this end, I would be well pleased."


----------



## Gregor (Aug 17, 2011)

"Excellent!" says Kiernan who rubs his hands together eagerly.  "There are two missions which I believe could use your various skills.  As you heard at the council meeting, we need to begin forming and training our own army.  Commander Foebane is ideally suited for this task.  However, two key problems stand in the way of making that a reality.  First, there is insufficient shelter and living space to house the refugees - our potential soldiers.  We cannot house them and their families in damp tents in the rain.  We also lack fortifications and other defensible structures that now need to consider not only a Ragesian advance, but perhaps an assault from the sea should the elves decide that they have tired of negotiating with us.  Though we have plenty of construction materials at hand and can site a quarry and fell trees, we lack skilled labourers and more importantly, time."  

He pauses for a second and then continues. "The second issue is related to the first.  Given the size of the new population, we do not have enough sanitation and clean drinking water.  We cannot expect to run a larger city and support an army without this basic utility.  Our students here at the Lyceum are able to site and design a system but we need an actual source of clean water - the ocean is not ideal for obvious reasons."  

He pauses once again to let you think on this.  "There are two magical items that can greatly assist with these problems, and both of them are close at hand.  As you may know, there is a female green dragon who lives here on the peninsula.  Her name is Naizelasa and she makes her lair at a place called the Crystal Delve, a deep lake in the middle of the woods about 6 miles to the south-east of the North Harbour.  Ringed around the lake are various buildings that the dragon constructs and destroys on a routine basis.  Dragons of her age and variety rarely possess the innate magical abilities to conjure structures, so it is my belief that she has a Lyre of Building within her hoard.  If you were able to obtain the Lyre, we could use it here to rapidly construct shelters, fortifications and more.

The second item is a Decanter of Endless Water.  It will, upon command bring forth fresh water from the Elemental Plane of Water in a variety of ways.  We foresaw the need for the item and asked a hermitic druid by the name of Dubovir Marshwalker to craft it for us.  He makes his home in a small grove near the edge of the swamp on the south coast of the peninsula.  The item should have made it here by now and we have not heard from him in over a week.  If you could journey to his home, determine the delay and ideally return with the decanter, we would be in your debt."

If you accept these missions, I would be pleased to vacate a building for use as your home and will gladly offer monetary recompense.  Arnir, I will also allow you the full use of our archives and libraries as well as access to our instructors and item crafters to pursue your own research or knowledge."


----------



## funkmamagoat (Aug 17, 2011)

> [sblock="if you speak elven"]_Why would I think of saying anything? Perhaps because I grew up in court and am familiar with the way these things are dealt with. Your blustering is getting us nowhere!"_[/sblock]




Kirio laughs softly in his face [sblock="if you speak elven"]_"yes, obviously you are a paragon of diplomatic dealings and your years at court have provided you with numerous allies, wealth and the undying friendship of the crown and the powerful like our dandy flag bearer... let me know when you want to talk"_[/sblock]

Kirio's eyebrows raise slightly as he listens to the missions... _"A green Dragon eh?  Well, we have heard things that may actually make that possible, but my history with dragons is less than..."_ he smiles crookedly "impressive." 

_"Your offer of lodging is generous, our inn is costing us 30 gold a night. Still, when you say monetary recompense, can you be more specific...?" _


----------



## Adjuntive (Aug 17, 2011)

Alric patiently and eagerly awaits Kiernan's response to Kirio's query of lodging and monetary recompense. Once the question is answered he asks others on his mind:

_"Both these items sound as if they are extremely valuable to your cause, if not essential. Not speaking for all of us, I would be willing to fetch either or both. Though could you give us an indication if one was more urgently needed than the other? Perhaps clean water is needed more urgently?"_

Alric thumbs the pommel of his sword thoughtfully for a moment, _"I know next to nothing of dragon lore, but I feel I can safely wager that a green dragon is no meager beast to best. If it came down to slaying it, could you offer assistance or advice?"_


----------



## Gregor (Aug 17, 2011)

Kiernan mentally calculates and says: "I will offer your party 2,000 pieces of gold for the successful completion of each mission.  When added to the value of the house we will be providing you, as well as access to our sources of lore and instructors here at the Lyceum, I believe that to be a fair price.

With respect to Naizelasa, I would suggest you make use of our archives and libraries if you wish to learn more about Dragons.  We should have quality tomes on various species.  However, my overall advice would be to seek an agreement with the Dragon before you bare your steel.  They are highly intelligent and cunning creatures and Naizelasa may be open to some kind of arrangement.  I'm afraid that if things turn violent, you will be on your own.  I cannot risk Lyceum mages in this operation."


----------



## The Bashar (Aug 17, 2011)

Hrimr ponders the two missions before the party.

"I believe we should go see the Druid and secure the Decanter.  Fresh water is important to everyone.  Also, this druid may have some insight concerning this Dragon we must speak with.  Don't I remember one of you mentioning something about a Dragon Egg?"


----------



## funkmamagoat (Aug 17, 2011)

_"Yes indeed, I think we have an avenue to begin looking into the dragon issue.  I am under no circumstance attacking a full grown dragon, but Alric learned of a refugee called Nathan Lowduke who is apparently looking for a buyer for a dragon egg he recently stole..., and our green beauty Naizelasa is not surprisingly anxious to see it returned.  Regardless I think we can start making progress on both of these missions.  I think your offer is reasonable Kiernan, and I am certainly inclined to accept it..."_


----------



## Gregor (Aug 17, 2011)

*The intelligence partially revealed!*

"I'll let you all mull it over.  Torrent can let us know where you're staying and I will pay you a visit in the morning.  You can inform me then as to your intentions and we'll move forward from there."  Kiernan looks over at the door as Simeon returns.  "Ah, here comes the headmaster."

"My apologies for keeping you waiting," says Simeon as he takes a seat and places the copied pages and maps down in front of him, "but I wanted to take all precautions with my spells and I needed speak with the court mage in Shahalesti.  He was initially reluctant to respond to my sending, which I suppose is symptomatic of the political situation going on between his kingdom and us.  But I digress and you are interested in learning what these documents contain."  He spreads the information out in front of him and begins to speak. "As you may know, these are written in Infernal, in an incredibly difficult cipher which I have not yet broken.  I will in time however.  Anyway, my divinations revealed much and when I compared notes with Clathan, who holds the originals, I can confidently report the following.  These documents and maps were originally written by the Ragesian Inquisitor Kreven,  who we know to be second in command to Empress Leska.  It was read and approved of by someone who is immune to divinations, most likely Leska herself.  This information is somehow tied to the Scourge, which is Leska’s military order to capture hundreds, if not thousands of “disloyal” mages.  There is another meaning to this word as well, but it was unclear in my divinations.  I will have to revisit in time. Finally, both Kreven and the unknown person who approved of the book were concerned with legends surrounding something called “Trillith.” I have never heard of the name before now.  I would like to hold onto this information if you don't mind.  I need to focus on breaking the cipher and sorting out what exactly is being discussed within the pages and how they relate to these associated maps and architectural drawings."

"Please do," says Torrent, "we brought it here so that it might help the war effort.  We all look forward to you decrypting the cipher and gleaning additional secrets."


----------



## funkmamagoat (Aug 17, 2011)

Kirio listens avidly to Simeon as he relays what he knows... _ "my curiosity will be my downfall one of these days..., but then knowledge is power and all that.  Trilith again... the entity in the woods referred to itself as a "child of trila"... I know I've heard that somewhere" _

OOC: Knowledge check arcana on child of Trilla and Trillith, taking 20 on Lore master feat for a total of 28.


----------



## Gregor (Aug 18, 2011)

[sblock="for Kirio"]The word Trillith means nothing to you, but from what you learned in Innenotdar, you know it had something to do with the entity called Indomitability who was imprisoned in the dead body of the stag.  

'Trilla' however rings a bell for you.  You remember it as the name of a very young gold dragon who was held hostage by Drakus Coaltongue many years ago, long before he became emperor. The half-orc warlord used the child as leverage to force its mother to serve him in his wars.[/sblock]


----------



## fromage67 (Aug 18, 2011)

Lars breaks his silence and says, "Sir Kiernan, I will gladly contribute on both these missions, but I have one thing I wish to have more than money. Would it be possible to set me up with an instructor of magic? I have small powers, but they seem to be growing all the time. I feel I need to control them, or else they will control me."

Upon mention of Trilith and Trilla, Lars emits a strangled squeak. "Yes. What of this Trilla? I also wish to learn more!"


----------



## funkmamagoat (Aug 18, 2011)

> Upon mention of Trilith and Trilla, Lars emits a strangled squeak. "Yes. What of this Trilla? I also wish to learn more!"




Kirio looks sharply at Lars and snaps his fingers... _"Trilla!  Of course, now I remember."_ He keeps looking at the young rogue as he speaks _"I'm not quite sure where I remember this from, but trilla was the name of a very young gold dragon held hostage by Drakus Coaltongue many years ago, long before he became emperor. He was nothing but a half-orc warlord then, but he used the child as leverage to force its mother to serve him in his wars.  I don't know anything about Trillith, but Trilla I am sure of!"_

He continues staring a Lars as he continues _"I seem to recall you saying something about visions of Dragons skulls or some such thing, or was it that young daughter of that crazy wizard just outside of the fire forest.  Regardless, that strangled squeak of yours is a poor mask indeed.  You know more of this than you are telling us friend Lars, and I think you ow us an explanation no?"_


----------



## fromage67 (Aug 18, 2011)

funkmamagoat said:


> Kirio looks sharply at Lars and snaps his fingers... _"Trilla!  Of course, now I remember."_ He keeps looking at the young rogue as he speaks _"I'm not quite sure where I remember this from, but trilla was the name of a very young gold dragon held hostage by Drakus Coaltongue many years ago, long before he became emperor. He was nothing but a half-orc warlord then, but he used the child as leverage to force its mother to serve him in his wars.  I don't know anything about Trillith, but Trilla I am sure of!"_
> 
> He continues staring a Lars as he continues _"I seem to recall you saying something about visions of Dragons skulls or some such thing, or was it that young daughter of that crazy wizard just outside of the fire forest.  Regardless, that strangled squeak of yours is a poor mask indeed.  You know more of this than you are telling us friend Lars, and I think you ow us an explanation no?"_




Lars waits a moment before answering Kirio. "I don't see why I owe anything, but it's true that I have dreamed of the child of Trilla. And I want to know as much as I can. There was definitely a gold dragon in my dream."


----------



## funkmamagoat (Aug 18, 2011)

Kirio sighs and apologizes to the young rogue _"Forgive my wording Lars, they, your secrets, are yours to keep of course, and you do not owe us anything; I have a deep need to understand... well... everything, and this puzzle excites me.  It would seem that these waking dream of yours are firmly tied to all that is happening around us.  You wish to learn all that you can?  Well surely you need assistance in your quest for knowledge no; in order for us and the Lyceum to aid you in this quest, surely we must first try and understand what is happening to you... have you dreamed of gold dragons often?  Does anything... try and communicate with you through these dreams???"_


----------



## Adjuntive (Aug 18, 2011)

Alric fidgets with his sword hilt, becoming increasingly frustrated by the exchange of information between Simeon, Kirio and Lars. _"Dreams and history past is a far cry from finding the path of action. I am dissappointed that this is all we can glean of our enemies' goals thus far. Though, we have tasks to focus on and I suppose that is some small comfort: I recommend settling into our new 'home' and look into provisioning for the journies ahead forthwith."_ Turning to Kiernan again and nodding in respect. _"Master Kiernan, I find your offer of recompense quite reasonable. A further question: how far is the swamp on the south coast of the peninsula from Seaquen?"_









*OOC:*


Don't take Alric's impatience personally, it's in his character to find little value in academic things. As a player I find it fascinating


----------



## fromage67 (Aug 18, 2011)

"Kirio, they are not secrets, they are dreams."

Lars turns to Alric with a mixture of annoyance and amusement. "As Alric points out, dreams are far from a path of action. But if it's all the same to you, you big lug, I hope that the folk at the Lyceum know something about such dreams. What of it, Kiernan? Do you know anything about children of Trilla? And could I get some time with one of your sages or instructors as payment for a successful mission?"


----------



## funkmamagoat (Aug 18, 2011)

To Lars _", Dreams, secrets, bah.  You have not been very forthcoming about your "dreams" of late, hence my perception you view them as private at least if not a secret; semantics."_

He turns to Alric _"We have in fact learned much this morning... much indeed, and the more we know the more likely we are all to profit and stay alive.  If this conversation bores you, you are free to go and organize our "provisioning", as you say.  For my part, once we are done here I have a package to retrieve, and will then spend a little time trying to find out more about our egg thief..." _

OOC: also in character, Kirio is a bard and so knowledge is one of his things...


----------



## Gregor (Aug 18, 2011)

Kiernan shrugs, "There are many mysteries among us here in this world.  I have studied history and the arcane for close to 75 years now and I cannot confidently say I have even scratched the surface.  The reference to Trilla does seem familiar to me and my memory seems to point in the same direction as Kirio.  As for what happened to Trilla or even its mother is a matter of some debate.  I suppose I can have a scribe scour the libraries for more information.  Simeon?"

"I agree Kiernan," says the Headmaster, "we should definitely begin our search.  However, there is definitely more in this intelligence and I need to focus some time on cracking the code.  Its extremely sophisticated and I may have to utilize some of my more obscure divinations or potentially contact some planar associates for advice.  Long story short, this is going to take me a great deal of time."

"Alright then, lets move forward from here." Kiernan turns to the party. "It seems that most of you are on board with these missions, so I will begin to prepare your home here in the North Harbour.  We will send a messenger to your Inn to inform you when it is ready, though I anticipate that it will be early tomorrow morning.  You are free to come and go in the Lyceum as often as you need."  He turns to Lars, "I would be glad to provide you some instruction in the arcane, that is, after all, the Lyceum's primary purpose.  I don't see a spell book on your person and your talk of your magic consuming you tags you as some form of sorcerer in my mind.  The training is much different for those of your style, but rest assured that we have many sorcerers here at the academy.  At your leisure, seek out an instructor named Deacon Theal who teaches sorcery.  You may join his classes or speak with him in private if you prefer.  Also, do not worry about these services taking the place of your monetary rewards.  Consider them a gift."

Simeon looks to Alric. "It seems Kiernan has already offered you your missions.  Good.  If you're speaking of where Dubovir Marshwalker makes his home, then you do not have far to travel.  It is perhaps a few hours walk to the edge of the swamp, which you should recall from having journeyed here that way.  From there its perhaps another hour or so before you reach the south coast of the peninsula.  The druid makes his home in a circle of stones and trees near the beach and swamp.  It is not difficult to spot."  

"Well, I suppose that wraps up this meeting," says Kiernan as he stands up with Simeon, "unless you have further questions?"


----------



## funkmamagoat (Aug 18, 2011)

OOC: 15% chance roll...


----------



## funkmamagoat (Aug 18, 2011)

Kirio stands and makes ready to leave _"I have no further questions.  I have an errand to run, and then I'm going to see if I can ferret out our egg thief friend, Nathan Lowduke.  If anyone wants to acompany me they are welcome to, otherwise I'll meet you at the Inn..."_

[sblock="for DM or those accompanying Kirio"]
Kirio makes his way to the enchanter he hired.  He is not disappointed in the work, far from it, and more than a little relieved to have his bow back (having felt rather naked without it since leaving it here).  The bow was already expertly and beautifully made; a single piece of wood cut from the radius of a mature yew tree, so that the sapwood forms the back two thirds of the belly, providing the perfect amount of tension, while the remaining one third back of the bow, expertly made to be 100% heartwood, provides the perfect amount of compression. The wood is also perfectly  unblemished, only one in a 1000 mature trees could have produced it. At his request, the enchanter's spells have imbued it with a light green sheen that matches the color his own spells tend to manifest, and if you look closely in the right light you can see the fine engraving of runes running along the belly of the bow.  The grip has been decorated and enhanced with sharkskin, again with fine runes being visible in the small triangular scales of the skin, and died a light shade of green. _"My thanks to you friend, you were not cheap, but your work is impeccable..."_  [/sblock]

Having retrieved his now second most prized possession, Kirio heads off to see if he can find anything out about Nathan Lowduke - who he is, where he is likely to be found, and how he came into the possession of the dragon egg...
OOC: gather information diplomacy check coming....


----------



## Adjuntive (Aug 18, 2011)

_"No more questions Master Kiernan. I believe I understand what is required."_

Alric nods his head leaves Kiernan and Simeon to their duties.

To Kirio: _"I have some errands to run, though if you need a sword to handle this 'egg-thief' seek me out."_









*OOC:*


Alric spends the rest of the day looking for a wealthy enough merchant in Seaquen to buy Katrina's buckler then he does the following: 
- goes to an armorer
- commissions the crafting of a set of masterwork full-plate armor (he'll retrieve it once the tasks are complete, he won't wait for it) which should come out to 1650gp
- he also buys a masterwork heavy steel shield and trades in his lesser mundane one
- THEN, he'll go to a weaponsmith and buy a masterwork steel bastard sword 

Afterwards, he's left with 668gp. Since the bulk of this money came from party loot, he splits it 5 ways when he meets up with you. So everyone gets another 133gp and 6sp


----------



## Gregor (Aug 19, 2011)

Kirio after spending a relatively fruitless two hours gathering information, you eventually meet a shifty looking human in the bowels of a basement tavern.  You buy the man a mug of ale, which he drinks down in deep gulps and he constantly runs his hands through his greasy hair in nervousness.  He lights a shoddy old pipe filled with sour-smelling tobacco, takes a look around the relatively empty establishment and tells you what he knows:  

_"I might a heard sumfin 'bout a dragon's egg down by the south harbour.  Sum fella is tryin' to sell one or sum such.  Not that ol' Jameson here cold 'ford it! Ha!  Can't recall his name but he was a big, mean lookin' bastard all dressed in black and had the look of a hunter or sumfin about him.  Had a few friends with him s'well.  Kept my head down in that tavern I did ... rough lookin' men filled the place, though the whores were pretty and the ale was good."_ He pauses to take another scared look around.  _"The Bronze Trident was its name, down by the South Harbour docks, close to sum warehouses.  I'd mind yerself if yer headin' down there.  Its one of Cernaban and Makung's joints and they ain't the pair to mess around with, no sir, not so long as Lathander rises in the mornin' and Selûne sails the skies at night!"_


----------



## funkmamagoat (Aug 19, 2011)

OOC: knowledge check, taking ten under lore master for a total of 17 on knowledge local for Cernaban and Makung's


----------



## Gregor (Aug 19, 2011)

[sblock="for Kirio"]Kirio, you don't know much about the two individuals.  Cernaban is apparently some affluent halfling from Sindaire who purchased a great deal of buildings and land in the South Harbour when he arrived from his home nation with three ships.  Makung is the name of a ship captain from Ostalin whose small squadron of ships sits anchored in the South Harbour.[/sblock]


----------



## funkmamagoat (Aug 19, 2011)

Kirio's features very briefly darken and grow frightening as the human mentions Cernaban, but quickly lighten again "hmmm, that is useful information friend" Kirio motions to the barkeep and buys the shifty fellow another mug of ale _"You say he had friends with him?  How many would you say?  Were they armed warrior types, or more ambiguous looking...?"_  He takes a pull from his own ale, then continues _"You say Cernaban and Makung own this tavern..., they've been acquiring a lot of assets in South Harbor of late I hear.  Any rumours as to why?"_


----------



## Gregor (Aug 19, 2011)

_"Lower yer damned voice ya daft pointy-eared elf!"_ hisses the greasy man known as Jameson.  _"I ain't know nothin' else about nothin' related to those two.  They're just names to me, names of people I don't want sniffin' around after me.  The big man at the bar, the fella you're lookin' fer, both he and his buddies looked real mean and had their blades and such in clear sight.  You want to dig your own grave with those folks, you go right ahead.  You leave me to my ale."_


----------



## funkmamagoat (Aug 19, 2011)

Kirio's expressions turns from friendly to cold instantly.  He leans in close to the filthy human, and whispers softly to him _"you listen to me you short lived sack of living filth; I've been alive about 14 times longer than you've had hair on your balls, and in that time I've learned more ways to make you scream than you can possibly imagine in that piss poor sack of sh$%^ you call a brain. So, you tell me what you know, or I'm going to make you wish you were never born, yes?"_


----------



## Gregor (Aug 19, 2011)

The man's face goes white as he receives Kirio's threat.  He wipes ale from his lips with the back of his dirty sleeve and his hand shakes as his nerves fray.  _"Listen, I don't know nothin' else!  Them two is a couple a shady folks.  The word on the street is that spots they own is good fer whores, cheap drinks and fer sellin' n' buyin' stuff that may have fallen off the cart ... you know fences er whatever they call 'em.  They say thieves n' such frequent down there, I don't know nothing else.  Honest!  I just saw the man yer huntin' down there with his toadies, braggin' about a dragon's egg.  Leave me be, I'm just a poor cooper!"_


----------



## funkmamagoat (Aug 19, 2011)

Kriio smiles and gets up to leave.  He tosses the man a gold coin on his way out _"There now, that's better.  Hope I didn't scare you too much but in future I'd try and be a little more respectful of your elders.  Have a few on me, and a pleasant rest of the day to you cooper."_

Kirio makes his way back to the Inn...


----------



## digimattic (Aug 19, 2011)

Arnir looks pleased with all the discussions of dragons and arcane relics. To Master Kiernan he says "I assume the gift of arcane instruction is offered to all who desire it? I would like to be as prepared as possible for the coming trials."


----------



## Gregor (Aug 22, 2011)

"Indeed Arnir," says Kiernan, "we are willing and able to provide instruction to any and all who desire to learn.  The vast majority of our students learn the intricacies and mysteries of the weave, but we have instructors in the druidic arts, bardic magic and clerical magic as well.  Normally our students pay tuition but given the services you are undertaking on behalf of the Lyceum and the resistance, these are obviously waved for you.  Feel free to use our archives, libraries and instructors to further your own learning.  There are also crafting rooms and alchemical laboratories if you wish to utilize some creation space.  You can find myself of Headmaster Simeon by merely asking around - we keep our rooms and offices here in the academy."

Kiernan and Simeon begin to leave the room.  Simeon pauses to add: "I want to thank you again for taking on these tasks.  They are important and time is of the essence. If you have any questions or concerns, please find us and ask them.  Also, keep your eye out for a messenger tomorrow morning who will lead you to your new house."

        *GM:*  At this point, anyone in the party can come and go to the Lyceum and interact with whomever you wish (there are specific instructors for all styles and sub schools of magic).  

You may use the work spaces in the Lyceum (there are even forges) and you can have magic items made for you here (mas 3000gp value).  You may also purchase any spell included in the PHB (up to a max of 3000gp value) as the Lyceum has almost non-exhaustive archives.  Those with ranks in knowledge skills can use the library to do research.  Spending at least 2 hours in the library researching a specific issue grants you a +2 bonus on a knowledge check for that issue.

Torrent is no longer in the party, though she obviously remains an ally.  At this point in the campaign, you decide where to go and what to do.  Your overall mission is complete (the intelligence), but there are a number of quests available to you (see the shared document which you are all free to edit accordingly).


----------



## funkmamagoat (Aug 22, 2011)

Kirio returns to the Inn and secures a small pitcher of white wine as well as a sizable hunk of cheese, then relays what he has learned to the others before preparing for his evening performance 

_"We can find egg boy in a South Harbour Inn called the The Bronze Trident.  He is apparently a "hunter looking" type, armed and nasty; he also has equally nasty friends that are also armed.  The Inn and much of South Harbour is owned by a pair of potential nasties called Cernaban and Makung.  Cernaban is a... *hafling*"_ Kirio sneers as he says the word, making it sound like an insult _"A wealthy individual from Sindaire who recently arrived with three boats and has been buying up property.  Makung is a ship captain from Ostalin whose small squadron of ships sits anchored in South Harbour.  They were described as a couple of nasties whose buildings are good spots for whores, cheap drinks and selling or acquiring stolen goods._ 

He pauses and has a bit of wine and cheese.  The cheese is lovely, sharp and pungent, goat milk if he is not mistaken; its lingering taste begging to be washed down by a dry crisp wine... he has a sip and smiles, but then quickly frowns a little.  He hums a quick tune as he runs his finger up his glass.  You notice a brief flash of light green, and condensation begins to form on the glass; he takes another sip, then smiles and nods in approval.  "I'm open to suggestions as to next steps.  Seems egg boy is in the middle of what is quickly becoming a bit of a black market.  Cernaban and Makung seem to be running criminal activity here in Seaquen.  We may want to tread lightly when and if we try and get the egg; they (Cernaban and Makung) may object if we start roughing up people in their establishments.  The question is do we try and acquire it before we talk to the Dragon?  I believe we should.  I don't know about you, but I do not really feel like "paying" Lowduke for the egg... Thoughts?"


----------



## The Bashar (Aug 22, 2011)

Hrimr sits with Kirio and listen to what he has to say about the Dragon Egg.  He takes a few mouthfuls of ale and decides to try some of the cheese that Kirio is eating.

"I think we should talk to Dragon before trying to aquire the egg.  We may be able to get the Lyre by doing some other favour for the dragon.  However, I think we should aquire the decanter first.  The druid is close by in the swamp and getting a source of fresh water will be a huge step in improving the lives of the refugees.  Dealing with Dragons and criminal organizations may require a lot more work."


----------



## funkmamagoat (Aug 22, 2011)

_"Good cheese no?  How is it with that ale?  I'm not wedded to either mission being first; but we have a clear lead into the dragon issue, where as we have no idea why this druid, Dubovir Marshwalker was it, has not delivered the decanter of endless water yet.  Could be just as complicated/dangerous...  Happy to take on either first though."_


----------



## fromage67 (Aug 22, 2011)

Lars takes a hunk of cheese along with some bread and some wine. He takes a sip, frowns, and recalls what Kirio has just done. He then concentrates for a moment, mutters a few words and achieves the same effect. His next sip elicits a glowing smile.

Lars replies to Kirio and Hrimr, "Well, I tend to agree with Hrimr, let's go and talk with that druid and see if he will help us, and what is his price. Much less risky than talking to a dragon."

Lars chews thoughtfully on some cheese, and then says, "How about the following: I will disguise myself and attempt to get more information about the Dragon's egg at the Bronze Trident. Maybe even talk to Cernaban and Makung. They might be hiring, and I might learn useful things about the price of the egg. and maybe even how they obtained it, and what the dragon knows and thinks. We can also approach the druid, and learn more about what would be needed to get the Decanter. I would feel much better than just rushing into things. Besides, I also want to spend some time with Deacon Theal at the Lyceum."

When he finds an hour, Lars goes to the Lyceum and requests a private interview with Deacon Theal.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Aug 22, 2011)

Kirio listens carefully to Lars and nods _"hmmm, I like that.  You certainly have an edge in these circles compared to us from what I can gather, and I'd like to know more before we go into the viper's nest as it were... I'm certainly in no rush to speak to a dragon.  Not looking forward to going near that swamp again, but I suppose it cannot be helped..."_


----------



## Gregor (Aug 22, 2011)

********
*Those at the Inn...*

As the hours of the afternoon pass by and evening begins to set in, you begin to hear the gossip flow from the mouths of patrons who have come in for a drink and to hear Kirio's performance.  "Shahalesti has declared war!" say some, "The elves mean to ally with Ragesia and split the spoils amongst themselves...", say others.  The looming spectre of the Elven blockade appears to be common knowledge now.

Eventually the Innkeep flashes his usual glance at Kirio and nods towards the stage.  The crowd is restless tonight though an increasing assortment of patrician-looking members of Seaquen society have returned for a follow-up show.

********
*Lars...*

Towards a drizzly dusk you walk back to the Lyceum.  As you climb the hill you can see the Elven warships anchored beyond the harbour, their broad sails whipping in the wind.  You are readmitted without and problem and spend perhaps half an hour trying to navigate the halls, offices and stairwells to locate Theal.  Finally, a comely female student leads you to a small lecture room on a lower level and blushes as she leaves you at the threshold.

Inside you see a human man with vaguely bestial features: greyish skin, strange ears, larger yellowish eyes and big teeth.  He is dressed in common clothing but also wears a dark green cape, leather bracers on his forearms and a golden sash for a belt.  He leads a few young students through what appears to be simple cantrips you've seen Arnir, Kirio or even yourself use over the course of your journey. Some of them cause small items like tools or stones to shed light, or they spill pitchers of water and use their minor magic to clean up the mess.  Eventually, looking tired, they file out and the instructor walks over to see you.

"What can I do for you son?" says the man in a low voice, "are you lost?"


----------



## funkmamagoat (Aug 22, 2011)

> Eventually the Innkeep flashes his usual glance at Kirio and nods towards the stage. The crowd is restless tonight though an increasing assortment of patrician-looking members of Seaquen society have returned for a follow-up show.




Kirio nods back at the innkeep, and makes his way to the stage humming to himself along the way and slowly his cape shifts from a deep blood red to a bright emerald green.  He bows to the crowd and prepares to perform _"Good evening to you, it is as always heartening to see a full crowd before me.  The mood in town is dark, so let us try and find something to brighten the night yes..."_ 

OOC: perform check coming...


----------



## fromage67 (Aug 23, 2011)

funkmamagoat said:


> Kirio listens carefully to Lars and nods _"hmmm, I like that.  You certainly have an edge in these circles compared to us from what I can gather, and I'd like to know more before we go into the viper's nest as it were... I'm certainly in no rush to speak to a dragon.  Not looking forward to going near that swamp again, but I suppose it cannot be helped..."_




"Okay, tomorrow, I will disguise myself, or maybe later tonight. But now I must visit someone at the Lyceum. Sorry, gotta go."



DM said:


> "Inside you see a human man with vaguely bestial features: greyish skin, strange ears, larger yellowish eyes and big teeth... ...What can I do for you son?" says the man in a low voice, "are you lost?"




"No, not lost. Impressed, though." Lars smiles shily. "My name is Lars. I come to you because I have talents I would like to understand. Where they come from. You know, what they are, what am I becoming? Here's an example." Lars concentrates, hums a few words and brings to life a vision in the air between he and Theal. At first, there is only an impression of speed as dark tunnel walls sweep by to either side. And then the flight slows, great semi-transparent claws covered with yellowish scales are visible. The light becomes brighter and fades, ending the vision.


OOC: Silent image.


----------



## Gregor (Aug 23, 2011)

*******
*Lars....*

The man smiles and says: "Ah...nice illusion Lars.  You must be the lad from Gate Pass.  Headmaster Simeon stopped by here a couple of hours ago and told me you may stop by to learn.  I am Deacon Theal by the way, the Lyceum's instructor in sorcery."  He sizes you up and down and thinks for a few moments before motioning you to come inside the room.  "This may be a long discussion and none of it may be straightforward.  Our abilities are not as easily understood as those of a conventional wizard.  They have theories, calculations, a whole science to the access and utilization of the great weave that surrounds us.  We draw our powers, or even have them forced upon us from more fundamental sources.  It is through understanding these sources, recognizing them and accessing them appropriately that a sorcerer advances and grows in strength and focus.  Tell me Lars, where do you think your ability to cast your illusion comes from?


----------



## fromage67 (Aug 23, 2011)

"I have always had these powers, but they have been growing. Faster and faster, in recent months. I'm not sure, but the other thing is that I have powerful dreams. I dream a LOT."

"The dreams have been getting stronger as well, and I think they are related."


----------



## The Bashar (Aug 23, 2011)

****
*Back at the Inn*

Hrimr claps for Kirio's fine performance, he is always amazed by the Bard's talent.  He calls Kirio back to his seat and picks up the discussion about the parties' next move.  

"Excellent performance Kirio!

I was thinking.  After we are settled in our new lodgings I'll will head back to the Lyceum and talk with the druids there.  They may give us some insight about the Druid in the swamp, the dragon, and possibly some other information.

As for Lars' plan to infilitrate this thieves guild, it does have some merit.  If need be I can transform into an animal to keep an eye on him and assist him if things go wrong.  I do wonder though, should we start this plan now or after we come back from the Druid?"


----------



## funkmamagoat (Aug 23, 2011)

Kirio smiles sadly at the dwarf _"Thank you for your kind words Hrimr, but that was... disappointing.  Last night was so much more.... I was in touch with the emotions of the crowd; able to let the music flow and ebb and bring them right along with me, bringing them and myself on a.... journey..."_ he sighs _"my words fail me.  Tonight was... technically proficient, but nothing more."_

_"Knowledge is needed in both cases.  I certainly think we should remain together when we seek out the druid.  But I can see no reason for not gathering information on both missions concurrently."_


----------



## Gregor (Aug 24, 2011)

********
*Lars...*

"Strange and powerful dreams are a relatively normal occurrence for users of magic," says Theal, "and they can sometimes provide clues as to where your link to magic stems from.  For example, a priest may have strange prophetic visions in his sleep about a divine entity or mystic realm that can eventually be linked to his ability to receive powers from said entity or realm.  Another is a sorcerer, like us, who dreams of fire in his blood, or soaring on great leathery wings or slumbering in great lairs which can signal his draconic lineage.  As a sorcerer grows in power his link can begin to manifest itself physically or mentally, say like developing claws or wings, or access to strange new magic.  But I digress on this.  Lets return to the issue of your dreams.  You say they are potent and increasing in frequency along side with your magical abilities?  Are they also increasing in detail and clarity? What do you dream about Lars?"


----------



## fromage67 (Aug 24, 2011)

Lars listens to Theal speak and his eyes open wide in surprise. He answers in a subdued voice, "Yes, you must sense it. I dream of dragons, of flying in dark caves, of great wings beating around me. In my dreams, I am sometimes known as a Child of Trilla." Lars looks carefully at Theal's eyes and face when he says this.


----------



## Gregor (Aug 24, 2011)

********
*Lars...*

[sblock="'for Lars"]Your gut gives you no hunch as to whether he is telling the truth or not.[/sblock]

"I am not sure I sense anything at all my friend," says Theal with a smile, "as it is extremely common for sorcerers to have some kind of draconic lineage, if that is indeed where it stems from.  You see, dragons are inherently magical beings.  As they age, they begin to be able to manifest different magical powers and spells through their own natural connection to the weave.  Young dragons may only have a few powers, but an elder dragon or great wyrm of say, one thousand years of age, could potentially rival archmages in terms of spell casting ability.  Some of these dragons, and our ancient history books seem to indicate this, changed forms so that they could walk among the lands and communities of humans, elves and other humanoids.  Some took lovers or established relationships and produced offspring that carried strong draconic lineage.  Over thousands of years of generations have thinned those bloodlines, but the power in the blood remains.  Many do not know their ancient history or genealogy and so it is generally a surprise when one manifests strange magical abilities, usually at a young age."  Theal takes a breath before continuing.  "But there are other sources as well: creatures from other planes such as angels or demons, fey creatures such as dryads or nymphs, nature,  weather, or even dreams themselves.  Take me for instance, I still struggle to master my own heritage and the power it brings.  Clearly my face shows you that I am the product of an Orc and Human - I know that my magic is somehow connected to my Orcish heritage and I have difficulty in holding back an unnatural rage that is drawn forth when I use my more powerful magic."  Theal pours himself a drink from a pitcher of water on his desk and sips it in silence.  "Ahhh, that's better.  My mouth gets dry when I expound.  Anyway, the name you are called in your dream does not offer me any real clues, for I know not what Trilla is, or what it means to be a child of one.  Do you dream of anything else?  My advice would be to try and remember what you see and experience in your next dream, perhaps even attempt to reach out to it while it is taking place.  Perhaps that will shed more light for you, or even give us something else to work with.  Ultimately though, know that what you experience is, while unsettling and strange, likely a product of your lineage coming through as you develop your magical aptitudes."


----------



## digimattic (Aug 24, 2011)

Arnir wanders from the conference room into the library and pokes his head in and out of study carrels, seeing what the various students are up to. It has been some time since he has learned in a setting such as this, and though he enjoys adventuring, he feels a few hours of quiet study will be a tonic for his soul.

Before he knows it, 11 hours have past and he makes his way back to the inn just in time to hear Kirio finish up. He sits down happily and hungrily attacks some of the cheese and ale, listening to the others speak. Arnir hacks off a piece of sausage with his finely crafted dagger and as he finishes swallowing some cheese, he says "Let's get on with it then! Let's go see this druid - the longer we wait, the less time we have to prepare for the Ragesians. If there's a reason why he hasn't delivered it, we'll have to encounter it at some point anyway. It's just on the edge of the swamp anyway."

[sblock="for DM"]Arnir casts read magic on three pages, one titled "Steal Voice", "Deep Slumber" and "Lightning Bolt". Using spellcraft, he tries to comprehend the spells before copying them into his own book.[/sblock]


----------



## digimattic (Aug 24, 2011)

Sorry for double post


----------



## funkmamagoat (Aug 25, 2011)

Kirio smiles at Arnir's brashness _"HA!, very well, let us set out tomorrow after we settle into our new home, and see if we can find out why this druid has been unable or unwilling to deliver..."_


----------



## fromage67 (Aug 26, 2011)

Lars chats a little more with Theal before heading back to the inn. He hurries so he can hopefully catch the end of Kirio's show.


----------



## Gregor (Aug 26, 2011)

*Day 5 in Seaquen (20 days until Wayfarer Performance)*

Early the next morning, as you are breaking your fast in the main room of the Inn, a group of messengers and porters arrive to greet you.  They wipe the drizzle from their cloaks and hats and warm themselves by the fire while they explain that your home has been set up and is ready to be inhabited.  You settle your account with the Innkeep, who looks genuinely sad to see you go, but offers continued performance space for Kirio.

The porters carry your packs and spare gear and lead you through the empty streets of the early morning.  In less than 10 minutes, you are brought to a tall narrow house that sits snugly between other houses and shops along a road near the market.  The house has a stone and mortar first floor and a second floor built from wood.  The front door is made from sturdy, heavy wood and a couple of glass pane windows look out from the second floor.  You are brought inside and shown around: the first floor has 2 empty rooms for workspaces and storage, as well as a lavatory, kitchen, pantry and sitting/dining room with a large stone hearth that blazes away with freshly lit wood.  One flight of wooden stairs takes you up to the second floor where there are 4 bedrooms, each with 2 beds, a desk and a pair of trunks.  The 2 rooms closest to the street have windows that look out onto the street at the homes and shops across from you.  

The porters wish you well on behalf of the Lyceum and begin to file out.  They hand over a heavy iron key for the lock on the front door and remind you to visit the market for any items you may need for the home: linens, candles, food, water, and other sundries.  They also state that the party may wish to invest in some domestic help, as there are plenty of people looking for employment these days.  They smile, wave good bye and leave you to your new home.

        *GM:*  The house is yours to do with what you will as long as you continue to assist the Lyceum.  

The SRD has the prices for anything you may need or want to add to the house, so feel free to buy those.

Your total bill at the Inn was 120gp, so don't forget to account for that on your character sheets.


----------



## digimattic (Aug 27, 2011)

Arnir is quick to unpack his meagre possessions and claim a bed and a desk in a room facing the street. Having already eaten back at the Inn, he claps his hands together and exclaims "Now then, shall we pay this druid a visit?"


----------



## Bannock (Aug 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


Yikes, sorry for not posting lately, but what happened to the forum in the past couple of weeks? I want my dark background back!







Bannock hauls his things into the new house and commandeers a workspace near the hearth for his work on the repeating crossbow, glad that he doesn't have to keep working on his meager bench out in the camps.

As he lays out his tools and the partially finished heavy weapon, he says to no one in particular, "Y'know, I've been out in them camps for the past few days, and there are lots o' willing people out there. Willing to fight, they is. They don't have much in the way of weapons and armour, but we could do with wood training swords and quarterstaffs until we get that sorted. All they's really needs is some experienced people, you know, battle hardened, to help whip the able-bodied of 'em into proper men-at-arms. There's thousands here, we could have ourselves an army!"

He punctuates the last word by hammering a rivet into a piece of the loading mechanism. "So, I'd like to go see this dragon, I never seen a dragon until the Ragesians brought one down on Gate Pass, but after that, I think I'd like to start a training yard for those folks out there who want to fight. Hell, maybe we can convince this dragon to join _our_ side! Wouldn't that be a sweet thing! To ride into battle at the head of an army, on our very own dragon!"


----------



## The Bashar (Aug 29, 2011)

Hrimr takes a room on the main floor. He sets up his alchemy lab on a table near the stone wall. He speaks some words in Dwarven and begins to cast a spell. At the completetion of his spell his hands turn as grey as the stone of the wall. He moves his hands into the wall as easily as someone sliping their hands into water. He then pulls the stone out and fashions it into a small hood. He then gets on the table and pushes the stone out into a crude chimney. He steps outside and puts the finishing touches on the exhaust so it should vent any noxius fumes up the side of the house instead of out into the street.

He walks into his room again and surveys his newly fashioned lab and smiles to himself, proud of his work. He hears Arnir and Bannock and says:

"I am ready to go see the Druid now."


----------



## funkmamagoat (Aug 29, 2011)

Kirio claims a bed in the other room facing the street upstairs, and stores his gear...




> To ride into battle at the head of an army, on our very own dragon!"




Kirio smiles at the young fighter _"I like your thinking on getting ourselves some... power; but power comes with responsibility and restrictions, and as far as riding into battle for a clash of armies, on a dragon or no sounds... unpleasant.  I will let you do the riding and perhaps write a song about it yes?"_

Kirio hums and his cape turns a light shade of green; he then puts his bow, which seems... shiny to you, across his back and looks to the others _"I am ready as well, to try and find the druid that is..., but just so we are clear, I am not going into that swamp again without the entirety of of the group.   Lars has expressed an interest in finding out more at the Inn in South Harbor, seems dangerous, but perfectly matched to his talents, and I would like more information.  So... are we delaying in town for a couple of days, or heading off to the swamp? I will happily follow the majority opinion, with the afore mentioned stipulation._


----------



## Adjuntive (Aug 29, 2011)

Alric, with lack of anything better to do in the meantime, helps Bannock setup his mocked up forge. He then sets up a neat and tidy abode in one of the back bedrooms on the second floor. Though he's used to rather austere sleeping surfaces, he decides that he will go out and look for linens to make his bed more comfortable.

Along the way he sees if he can scout out some of the local winesellers to supply himself with decent drink.

Upon returning he says in response to Kirio's raising quest options, _"I know little of what our friend Lars has been up to and I'm not sure what the purpose is either. Regardless, it is high time we get on with our business. I will accompany you to see the druid."_


----------



## Gregor (Aug 29, 2011)

*In search of Dubovir Marshwalker and the Decanter*

The party packs its gear and heads out of its new house to try and track down Dubovir Marshwalker and his decanter of endless water which has not yet been delivered to the Lyceum.

In accordance with Simeon and Kiernan's instructions, you walk out of down and through the refugee camps along the road that originally brought you into the city.  The drizzle has picked up today, marking the first change in weather since you first arrived in the hamlet of Vidor on the other side of the swamp.  The constant rain has increased in intensity and it spits and splatters on your cloaks, shields and armor as you trudge down the muddy road.  Miserable refugees stare at you from inside sodden tents and a few hundred men and women train on an open field near the small stone fort where Commander Foebane has established the Dasseni camp.  After an hour or so of walking, with the town far behind you, you come upon the edge of the swamp where you, and hundreds of others, previously ditched your rowboats. 

Remembering that the druid apparently lives near the sea, you head off the road and begin to follow the edge of the swamp as you walk south.  Another couple of hours pass miserably as you march through shrublands filled with deep puddles, bogs and patches of mud that cling to your boots.  Fallen dead trees from the swamp lay across your path, covered in slick moss and surrounded by clouds of insects that buzz in your face and ears when you approach.  Finally, you near the coast and a cool briny breeze begins to blow which whips away the fetid odor from the marsh.  When you reach the coast, you see that the shrublands and the swamp end at a muddy beach covered in driftwood and clusters of smooth pebbles brought in by the waves.  Wiping away the ocean spray, mud and rain from your face and eyes, you easily spot the druid's home on the beach.

The mound-like structure appears to have been formed by several large gnarled trees that have somehow been wrapped around a circular cluster of boulders.  Impossibly, the boles and limbs of the trees hug the mossy rocks and then reach over the top of the space, forming a dome of branches and foliage that appear very much alive.  Smoke rises from an opening on one end of the dome and a door of woven reeds, driftwood and leaves opens and slams closed in accordance with the wind.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Aug 29, 2011)

Kirio's face is set in a permanent frown as they make their way through the mud and flies... you are fairly certain you can also hear him faintly muttering obscenities under his breath...

His mood improves significantly as you reach the ocean however, and he seems positively intrigued when you spot the druid's home.  _"A living home... amazing.  I don't think I'd leave my door open on a windy rainy day like this, would you??"_  He raises his finger to the other in warning for them to be quiet, takes out his bow, notches and arrow and quietly approaches the home... 

OOC: Kirio will try and sneak up to the home, approaching out of sight of the door, say within 5 feet and listens for any sign of activity within... stealth and perception check coming...


----------



## Gregor (Aug 29, 2011)

Kirio, you sneakily walk the 60 or so feet over to the druid's home and try to listen through the outer wood and stone wall of the structure.  Its difficult over the whistle of the wind, the crash of the waves and the thickness of the stone and tree trunks, but you can faintly hear a light crackling sound coming from inside.  Nearby, along the muddy ground near the door, you can also see water-filled footprints.  They are clearly boot as opposed to bare foot imprints, though some are as small an elven child's or as large as dinner plates.  They are clustered heavily near the door, but trail off around the side of the home and appear to head off in the direction of the swamp.


----------



## The Bashar (Aug 29, 2011)

As Kirio heads over to the Druid's home Hrimr surveys the area, looking for anything unusual.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Aug 30, 2011)

Kirio frowns at the footprints leading to the swamp ...
 _"bastard little folk, can't trust them as far as you can spit them, and looks like they brought big dumb folk to bring down with them"_ 

OOC: knowledge check nature to try and identify footprints...


----------



## digimattic (Aug 30, 2011)

Arnir shivers in the damp cold and brushes water droplets off his lanolin cloak. "Decanter of endless water, hmmm? The fools have clearly not been outside, though I suppose this soggy march is worth 2000 golden sovereigns, am I right? "

Spying the house, Arnir waits as Kirio scouts and finds himself wishing their mysterious rogue was with them "try not to burst into song." Arnir mutters to no one save himself.


----------



## fromage67 (Aug 30, 2011)

Lars sees the others off, and, shivering in the damp cold, he thanks Fortune that he is not returning to the fetid Swamp.

He eats a skillet of spicy water leeks and mutton at old Baba Gerty's on the street front a few blocks from the Lyceum. He returns to their home and gets ready in his room, the one facing the back of the house on the second floor. He conceals his dagger, the good one, and he also hides an old beat up knife, in case of emergencies. He secures his sword to his belt, but he leaves his crossbow and armor behind. He puts on dark clothes, close fitting and light.

Just past noon, he heads outside and as he walks, he mentally rehearses his strategy. Magically disguising his appearance is risky because he can only maintain it about a half an hour or so. But he doesn't want to be identified with those guys who met with the bigs at the Lyceum. Slow and easy. No rush.

Just before he arrives at the Bronze Trident, he ducks behind the corner of a building and changes his appearance to that of a tall, slim man, with a large beak of a nose and a constantly sneering, expressive mouth. He walks into the Bronze Trident, taking his time to let his eyes adjust and scanning the room.

OOC: I end it here. Hope that was OK, Mr. DM.

OOC2: The swamp, the small footprints, the weird organic home... I think the druid is Yoda.


----------



## Bannock (Aug 30, 2011)

Bannock clanks along in his full plate and hopes the rain and moisture don't rust it. He wears only a ragged cloak over the armour, which clings to him, soggily. While Kirio investigates the front door, Bannock slowly moves around the side, following the tracks, keeping one aye on the dank swamp they lead to, and the other on the back of the house, to see if there is anything interesting. The benign end of his glaive proves useful to probe the footing. The muddy ground grasps his feet, clinging tenaciously to each step.


----------



## Gregor (Aug 30, 2011)

********
*Druid's Home*

Kirio, without any survival skills, you are not able to identify what made the tracks.

Hrimr, the general area does not contain anything unusual, asides from a living home made from trees and boulders. 

Bannock, the tracks widen out beyond the house and towards the swamp, and though there are many sets of prints, its difficult to determine approximate numbers without survival skills.

********
*Bronze Trident*

Lars your trip to the South Harbour does not take long and you find the Bronze Trident down near the waterfront.  The South Harbour seems much more affluent to you, with large stone and wood homes overlooking the water, the occasional shrine or small temple and inns, taverns and shops that appear to serve a richer client base.  

The Bronze Trident however, does not appear to be such an establishment.  Its front opens up onto the docks and it sits squished between a number of salt-stained warehouses, fish mongers, harbour offices and a few seedy looking inns.  The rusted sign over the door depicts a merman wielding a trident that was probably, at one point in time, the colour of bronze.  It squeaks in the wind and rattles on its hinges when you close the door to the tavern behind you.

The inside of the tavern is nothing special, though it seems a touch nicer than the exterior.  Through the peaty smoke from the hearth and the cloying clouds of pipe smoke, you see that even at this hour a number of men and women are drinking, playing dice or chatting at tables.  They come from various walks of life, though most look like commoners, sailors or mercenaries.  There are a few bored-looking whores in one corner, sharing a decanter of wine and they look up at you expectantly.  The bar man, a tall barrel-chested fellow with a dark beard and sunken eyes, wipes down tankards with a rag and pays you a cursory glance when you enter.  The layout of the room is fairly simple: one main room with a hearth on one wall, a long wooden bar along the other, tables and chairs filling the main space and a wooden door to another room behind the bar.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Aug 30, 2011)

> "try not to burst into song."




Kirio nearly stumbles and falls at Arnir's jape trying not to laugh.  He looks back and winks before continuing.

It is extremely difficult to hear anything through the wood and stone, so Kirio decides to risk getting a look inside.  He slowly edges to the door, and tries to peek inside the house as the door swings open and closed in the wind...


----------



## Gregor (Aug 30, 2011)

********
*Druid's Home*

Kirio, you can only glimpse a portion of the inside between the temporarily opening and closing door in the wind.  You can see that the inner walls of the home have more wood than stone, with boles and branches having been formed in such a way as to have natural shelves carved out of them.  Books, clay jars, bundles of herbs are neatly organized in the shelves, the floors are covered with carpets of soft leaves and the worn roots from the trees, and a small stone fire pit crackles gently with a peat moss of some kind.  

At the threshold of the door, and elsewhere along the natural floor are splatters of dried blood and the occasional scorch mark.  Additionally, a small humanoid lays in a heap against one wall, its whole body charred black, its skin cracked and oozing.


----------



## Adjuntive (Aug 30, 2011)

Alric hangs back waiting for Kirio to call them forward once finished scouting ahead. He sees little reason to allow the constant clanking, chinking and rustling of his armour to give away their presence to any potential ambushers. Instead he readies his shield and allows his right hand to rest nervously over the pommel of his new sword.

The living home unrests him slightly. The more than alive quality causes him to expect the mass of trees to grow legs or a maw and attempt to devour the party. The burning stench and the obvious turmoil shown in the mud gives him the intuitive thought that battle had occurred. All causes Alric to be visibly on edge.

Should Kirio glance Alric's way, Alric nods indicating he's ready to spring in to support him should trouble occur.


----------



## The Bashar (Aug 30, 2011)

After seeing nothing of interest other than the house Hrimr walks up to it and heads in. He sees Kirio standing at the door to home and the charred body in the corner.

"Oh dear, looks like there was quite the fight here. Let me see if this little guy is still alive. See anything else of interest Kirio?"


----------



## funkmamagoat (Aug 30, 2011)

Kirio looks in shocked surprise as Hrimr simply walks into the home... he gives him a dirty look and shakes his head as if to say _"what in the hell are you doing you fumbling oaf?"_.  

Seeing no further point in concealing their approach he motions for the rest to follow and makes sure to stand well behind the shorter dwarf as he looks into the home.
. 


> "Oh dear, looks like there was quite the fight here. Let me see if this little guy is still alive. See anything else of interest Kirio?"




_"I think perhaps the "little critter" as you say is beyond you ministrations..., but seeing as you are attending to it, you should probably search it and see if anything of interest is unburned on it.  In future if I am taking the trouble to scout ahead, please wait until I motion to follow before you waddle ahead of me yes?  Let's have a look around now that we are here"_ Kirio looks around the home and waves his hand across the room as he hums a soft tune...

OOC: Kirio casts detect magic...


----------



## Adjuntive (Aug 30, 2011)

Alric shakes his head in disbelief of Hrimr's brash bumbling. Seeing as waiting for Kirio to stealthily scout ahead is no longer required, he marches forward in behind subtle-as-a-sledgehammer Hrimr into the druids home. As he enters Alric carefully makes sure none of the strangely wrought branches so much as touches a plate on his armour.

Alric looks down upon the charred ruin of the body. _"I hope that is not the druid." _Allowing Hrimr to see to the body Alric turns and assists Kirio in surveying the room.









*OOC:*


Taking 20 on a search check, for a total of 20. If less time is allowed I'll throw up a roll.


----------



## Gregor (Aug 30, 2011)

********
*Druid's Home*

Upon entering the home, you see that the building is made up of one large area, perhaps 60 feet across and deep, with a domed leafy ceiling that raises upwards of 15 or 20 feet.  One small pool of clear water stands in a corner, surrounded by smooth stones and various wooden trunks and chests have been smashed or overturned throughout the room, their contents of clothes, dried food and tools spilled out haphazardly.  Some of the shelves in the boles have been ransacked, leaving behind smashed jars, torn books and spilled liquids.  The only items of value you see are a few scattered silver coins near an overturned chest and a wooden holy symbol carved in the shape of an oak tree leaf.  Additionally, upon closer inspection by Alric, there appears to be a locked hidden panel in one of the wooden chests.    

You also see that the grisly scene continues across the rest of the room.  Perhaps ten to twelve small humanoids lay dead around the space in various states of death: burned, ripped to bloody shreds by claw marks and bites or bludgeoned.  Those not killed by fires are slightly more identifiable in that they have greyish-green skin, slightly pointed ears, small sharp teeth and little reddish-yellow eyes.  They wear makeshift armor and were wielding small clubs or morning stars, shields and a few short bows.  Against one wall lays an immense humanoid, that probably stood over nine feet tall.  Its body has been completely ruined by fire and the huge wooden club it holds in its rigor mortis grasp still smolders with dying embers.

Upon a blood-soaked sleeping pallet of leaves and pillows lays the body of a robed half-elven man.  His chest is riddled with small arrows and his arms and legs have been broken, smashed or cut open.  His vacant and dead eyes stare upward and his face is frozen in a grimace of pain and fear.  Perched above the bed is a black eagle who opens its wings defensively and cries out at you as if guarding the half-elf's corpse.

        *GM:*  Alric and Hrimr, I accounted for your heal check and the search roll in the description of the room.  Alric, given the size of the room it takes quite a while to search everything, but there is no reason you cannot spend the time.  Kirio, nothing registers as magical in the room.


----------



## fromage67 (Aug 30, 2011)

Lars nods at the bartender, and picks a suitable table, not too far from the door, where he can set his back against the wall and have a good view of the room.

He motions the bartender over, and he says, "Afternoon, gimme some of your, umm, good ale. Not, ahh, watered-down mind you."

When the man returns, Lars flashes a silver piece on the table and motions the man to get a little closer, "So, ah, listen. I'm a, ummm, a professional, you might say. Someone, ummm, ahh, told me some guys named Cernaban and, ummm, Makung were hiring. Know, ahh, how I can get in touch?"

Lars looks at the man expectantly as he cleans his fingernails with his second best knife.


----------



## Gregor (Aug 30, 2011)

********
*Bronze Trident*

The barman places down a heavy mug of foaming ale.  _"Eh?"_ says the barman,  _"don't know anyone by those names friend."_  He takes a quick bite on the silver piece and puts it into his pouch.  _"This here be my place and since you've gone and ordered the good ale, quality dwarven drink we had brought in from Dassen before these here Elves showed up to spoil our business, that silver piece will cover your drink."_  He smiles a greenish grin and says: _"If you're need anything else, you just holler for ol' Reece 'Fair Deal' Barnbred ... that's me."_


----------



## fromage67 (Aug 30, 2011)

Lars smiles a grin of his own, letting his mouth and bad teeth expand in all its sneering comtemptuous disdain. Lars then takes a healthy pull of his ale.

"Well, ahh, since we're getting familiar and friendly, likes. I'll let you know my, ummm, name. It's Romeo. Ummm, also, ahh, known as the Barburner. Want to, ahhh, know, how, ahh, I got that name? Ummm, I get, ahh, upset when greedy bartenders, ahh, overcharge, ummm, for weak dwarven piss."

"But, ummm, I like you, so, ahh, so, ummm, don't think I'm thinking about doing this in, ummm, your, ahh, fine establishment." Lars flashes a gold piece and adds, "You sure, ahh, you don't recall anything? I'll, ummm, be back, ahh, later this afternoon, ummm, there might be, ummm, something in it, ummm, for you, if, you, ahh, suddenly remember, ahh, something."

Lars leaves the gold piece within easy reach of the bartender.


----------



## Bannock (Aug 30, 2011)

Being no good at identifying tracks, Bannock follows the others inside, and gapes at the scene. "Unholy hells, it looks like that fellow there with the eagle friend put up a good fight! Not good enough maybe. Do you think he's our druid? These attackers who waylaid 'im must have come from the swamp, and prob'ly them that survived went back the same way."

Bannock makes an unsure attempt at calming the Eagle, muttering friendly words so that it might perch on his gauntlet or at least move away from the body of the half-elf.


----------



## The Bashar (Aug 30, 2011)

"Bannock, step away from the Eagle. I'll speak to it and see if it can tell me what happened here."

With that Hrimir casts Speak with Animals and speaks to the Eagle.

[sblock="For those that speak eagle"]Greetings Eagle, I am Hrimr, Druid of the Heart Cave. We are friends. We were sent to check on the druid that lived here. Alas, I fear we are too late. What happened here? [/sblock]


----------



## funkmamagoat (Aug 30, 2011)

Kirio inspects the creatures trying to see if he can identify them _"looks like they paid a heavy toll in attacking our druid friend, if that is him on the pallet."_ He is also keenly interested in the interaction between Hrimr and the eagle..., hoping the druid can learn something more of what transpired here...

A pity they do not have their young rogue with them, to Arnir _"any chance you can open that locked compartment Alric found in the chest?"_

OOC: knowledge checks on small humanoids (local), and on immense humanoid (nature)


----------



## Gregor (Aug 30, 2011)

********
*Druid's Home*

Bannock, the eagle shrieks and snaps its sharp beak as you try to coax it over to you.  You get the sense that it is moments away from attempting to fly in your direction and claw out your eyes.  Instead, it lowers its wings and cocks its head as it listens to Hrimr speak to it in a language it can understand.  It then narrows its eyes and caws back at the druid.

[sblock="eagle"]Friends indeed!  You come to pick his bones after the beasts from the marsh kill him for his treasures.  Look at how that one digs through his things.  Leave this place you thieves![/sblock]

[sblock="for Kirio"]The smaller humanoids are definitely goblins.  There is nothing of note or special regarding goblins, they are merely low intelligence creatures that raid, rob and kill for food, plunder or just plain enjoyment.  

You have no idea what the large humanoid is.[/sblock]

********
*Bronze Trident*

Reece levels his gaze at Lars and ponders his next words.  He picks up the gold piece, looks it over and throws it back down onto the table.  _"Fine...'Romeo,'"_ he says, dropping the act and speaking in a more leveled tone and with better pronunciation, _"supposing I were to know something about something or someone, what makes you think I'm going to tell you any details for one gold piece.  I don't know you half as far as I can spit you, and I can spit fifteen feet off the docks into an oncoming wind, so that makes you unpredictable and a risk.  On one hand maybe you're good to your word and you burn this here place down if I don't help you out, but on the other hand, maybe I play all nice with you now but then send a few fellas who have no qualms about cutting throats on your tail.  So,"_ he takes a seat, _"how about I hear your real name and you put a fair amount  of gold onto the table and we'll have us a real conversation."_


----------



## The Bashar (Aug 30, 2011)

Hrimr attempts to use his Wild Empathy to calm the bird down and reason with it.

[sblock="Eagle"]"We are looking for the decanter of endless water. The druid was supposed to deliever it to the Lyceum to help with all the refugees there. Did the ones who attack take it?"[/sblock]


----------



## Gregor (Aug 30, 2011)

********
*Druid's Home*

The conversation between the Eagle and Hrimr continues.

[sblock="Eagle"]Bah.  I care not about what you seek.  I want my friend back and that cannot be.  You want his treasures, then you can follow those beasts back into the swamps - they killed him and took his things.  Leave me alone with my friend. [/sblock]


----------



## funkmamagoat (Aug 30, 2011)

Kirio's gaze follows the eagle and the druid as they "speak"... _"Any luck Hrimr?  These little fs are definitely Goblins.  Mean little things, dumb as sh@t, but nasty in numbers... not sure what the big thing is though.  If that is the druid he may have just been the unlucky recipient of a Goblin raid from the swamp... the club is still smoldering, we may be able to catch the survivors before they make it back to their lair..."_


----------



## The Bashar (Aug 30, 2011)

Hrimr sighs and looks to the Eagle.

[sblock="Eagle"] "I am sorry for your loss. We will leave you in peace. If you need any help come and find me. We will likely find these beasts and punish them for what they've done"[/sblock]

"Don't take anything. The bird thinks we are thieves picking through the remains of his masters home. It mourns the loss of its master and friend. It wants us to leave. It said the beasts that did this took his treasures and headed back into the swamp. It's likely that they took the decanter. I will have a look outside to see if I can track them."

Hrimr gives the bird a slight bow and heads out of the home. He begins to look at the ground to see if he can find the tracks of the goblins.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Aug 30, 2011)

Kirio calls to Hrimr as he leaves the home _"Wait! We will leave it be and not take anything from its master, but ask it if it would be willing to at least fly ahead of us and see if it can find the goblin party that did this.  We can't help its dead friend, but we may be able to give it some form of closure through vengeance no??"_


----------



## The Bashar (Aug 30, 2011)

Hrimr speaks over his shoulder as he walks out.

"I told him we will hunt down these beasts and punish them for what they've done. I told him to come with us if he wants.  It's out of my hands, I will not pressure the bird anymore.  It has been through enough already."


----------



## Adjuntive (Aug 30, 2011)

The Bashar said:


> Hrimr speaks over his shoulder as he walks out.
> 
> "I told him we will hunt down these beasts and punish them for what they've done. I told him to come with us if he wants. It's out of my hands, I will not pressure the bird anymore. It has been through enough already."




_"Been through enough?"_ mutters Alric to himself with a smile. _"Methinks it hasn't been through enough until it's been potted and braised in Sindairish brandy and Ragesian fire spice... tis just a bird."_


----------



## The Bashar (Aug 31, 2011)

Adjuntive said:


> _"Been through enough?"_ mutters Alric to himself with a smile. _"Methinks it hasn't been through enough until it's been potted and braised in Sindairish brandy and Ragesian fire spice... tis just a bird."_




At the threshold of the Druid's house Hrimr stops and turns around slowly. With a look of disbelief and disgust he gazes at Alric.

"Alric. What do you know? You know nothing. A druid and an animal companion have a strong bond. They feel each other's presence constantly. With a mere thought they can share experiences and emotion. Alric, imagine watching your friend die. Now imagine watching and FEELING YOUR FRIEND DIE. KNOWING THE PAIN HE WENT THROUGH JUST BEFORE HE BREATHED HIS LAST BREATH....and then nothing. Gone. Gone. Gone forever. That's what the mere bird went through. Now leave it to mourn and leave me to track the vile creatures that did this." 

With that Hrimr steps out and continues his attempt to find tracks and discern where they are going.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Aug 31, 2011)

Kirio smiles at Hrimr's words, honestly a little impressed at his passion "_alright you lot, let's away from this place and find the little cu@ts that did this.  Let us hope our unfortunate friend finished his task before his unfortunate demise..._" with that Kirio follows Hrimr out the door, bow at the ready, sparing a sad smile for the black eagle standing watch over its dead friend...


----------



## fromage67 (Aug 31, 2011)

Gregor said:


> Reece levels his gaze at Lars and ponders his next words.  He picks up the gold piece, looks it over and throws it back down onto the table.  _"Fine...'Romeo,'"_ he says, dropping the act and speaking in a more leveled tone and with better pronunciation, _"supposing I were to know something about something or someone, what makes you think I'm going to tell you any details for one gold piece.  I don't know you half as far as I can spit you, and I can spit fifteen feet off the docks into an oncoming wind, so that makes you unpredictable and a risk.  On one hand maybe you're good to your word and you burn this here place down if I don't help you out, but on the other hand, maybe I play all nice with you now but then send a few fellas who have no qualms about cutting throats on your tail.  So,"_ he takes a seat, _"how about I hear your real name and you put a fair amount  of gold onto the table and we'll have us a real conversation."_




Lars shrugs and says, "My name really is, ummm, Romeo. That Barburner bit, aahh, I admit, ummm, that was maybe not my real, ah, name."

Lars rocks back on his chair and continues fidgeting with his knife, and cleaning his impeccable fingernails. "So why, ummm, do you want, ah, more money? I'm, ummm, a traveller from, ummm, Gatepass. I used to, ummm, _work_ there before, ahh, the orcs started to make things, ummm, unpleasant. So now, ahh, I am, ummm, looking for more, ah, _work_. Simple. I heard, ummm, a little birdy, ah, say that I should, umm, look up, ah, Cernaban and, ummm, Makung, at the Bronze, ah, Trident. You, ah, one of them? Maybe you have, umm, some _work_ for me. Eh? If I, umm work well. Maybe, ah, I start to get, umm, trusted here in, ah, Seaquen."


----------



## Gregor (Aug 31, 2011)

********
*Druid's Home*

Hrimr, you spend a few minutes examining the tracks and are quite certain that there are about 30 or so different sets that travel in the direction of the druid's home - all small humanoid prints save for one very large set.  In the opposite direction, and slightly fresher are about 15 sets that head off back into the swamps.  You follow these quite easily on the beach until they lead up and over a crest and into the morass of ponds, mud, foliage and toppled trees that make up the swamp.  You can probably still follow the tracks, but given the change in terrain, you'll need to spend more time attempting to locate the new path.

********
*Bronze Trident*

A grin curls up Reece's mouth and his eyes narrow.  _"Right ... Romeo.  I don't think you're a very good liar, but I'll tell you what, I will let you keep that alias because you would be a fool if you gave me your real name anyway."_  He folds his hands together and puts them on the table in front of him while he continues to speak. _"You want to work in this town, then you start working with me.  You'll be giving me 100 pieces of gold, or a service in kind, if you even want this conversation to continue.  Plus, if you're working for the city or that dwarven turd of a Magistrate, Lorb Votberd, then I have a link back to you.  It would be very easy to hire a spell caster to do that for me, you know, what with thousands of them shivering in the refugee camps and looking for a bit of gold to change their fortunes."_  He sits back and lets that sink in with a creepy grin.  Then he leans forward and speaks again. _"Now, those two names you keep saying, I don't know them.  Got it?  Neither do you.  You keep saying them anywhere near this establishment and I'll have you chopped up into chum and given to the fisherman for use in hunting sharks in the Bay.  I hope we're crystal clear on this Romeo, because I hate turning people into chum.  Sure it was exciting the first ten or fifteen times, but after a while it really gets to you.  The smell mostly.  So, why don't you start with your payment for the privilege of having me even consider discussing my business with you, or you pack up and get out of here with lips so tight from even coming here that you're forced to drink ale from your ears."_


----------



## The Bashar (Aug 31, 2011)

Hrimr stoops over the ground looking at the tracks that lead into swamp.

"From the tracks near the house it looks like thirty went in and fifteen came out alive.  They came this way into the swamp.  Give me some time I need to find the trail again."


----------



## Gregor (Aug 31, 2011)

********
*Druid's Home / Swamp*

Hrimr, despite the number of tracks and the softness of the terrain, you actually have some trouble finding the tracks once they move into the swamp.  The constant rain has obfuscated most of the prints you can see in the mud and it messes with your vision as you constantly wipe it from your eyes and face.  Further, due to the many deep pools of murky water and clumps of trees and bushes the tracking becomes even more difficult.  You are able to determine that the tracks back into the swamp are likely a couple of days old.

However, you and the party are able to follow what is left of the tracks, but you do so at an extremely slow pace.  After two hours of slogging through interspersed pools of muck and water, you have progressed no more than a mile.  Your clothes are soaked through and you find yourself at a point where the terrain has become more of a spread out knee-deep aquatic marshland where clumps of reeds and little hills of mud may hold the only visible prints.  You have been travelling parallel to the coast, more or less, and in the distance are clusters of weeping willows and some high rocky hills or bluffs that likely mark a border between the swamp and the ocean.


----------



## The Bashar (Aug 31, 2011)

Hrimr wipes the mud and grime from his face.  He mutters a curse and takes a swig from his waterskin.  He then bends back down to try and catch the trail again.


----------



## Gregor (Aug 31, 2011)

********
*Swamp*

Hrimr, you spend another two hours struggling to find prints over the distance of another mile.  At the end of that time, it is late afternoon and you believe you have completely lost the trail.  Additionally, you are not really sure where you and party are in the swamp.  The willows and cliffs still loom in the distance, and you can now see, about 100 feet away, the moss-covered ruins of what looks like a partially sunken stone tower looming over the reed filled marsh.


----------



## digimattic (Aug 31, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Hey guys, notifications haven't been working the past couple days, so I'm just catching up now.







Arnir takes a look at the monsterously large humanoid charred on the ground with boredom while the room is searched and looks up as Kirio talks to him "Unfortunately, no, I can't open that...I didn't have enough time at the Lyceum to learn it...."

As they leave, Arnir smirks at Alric "And perhaps some rosemary potatoes?"


----------



## digimattic (Aug 31, 2011)

Arnir mockingly claps for Hrmir as they go around in circles "Fine work, friend. At this rate we should be back in Gate Pass by the evening...."


----------



## fromage67 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Bronze Trident*

Lars/Romeo listens patiently to Reece's bluster. Having listened to this kind of posturing all his life has made him highly resistant, and quite adept at doing it to others. "Ummm, listen, I'll tell you what. I still, ah, think you are, ah, a greedy bartender who overcharges. I, ummm, don't have that kind of, ah, money on me. And, ummm, I don't see why, ah, I should pay, umm, so much, to, ah, make a living. I'll keep your, ah, advice in mind about, staying, ah, silent, but, your, ummm, demands, will have to be more reasonable if you want the, ah, services of Romeo. If all, ummm, you want is to, ah, shake me down, well, ummm, I'm pretty good, ah, at it myself. I'll see you, ah, later." Lars drains his mug and prepares to head outside. He knows he only has a half-hour of disguise time, and he doesn't want to cut it too close.

Assuming he is unopposed, Lars/Romeo will walk briskly in the opposite direction for a few blocks until he can duck out of sight of any tails he might have. He will then re-disguise himself as a slightly overweight, middle-aged matron doing her shopping, and slowly walk back home.

OOC: I have other actions in mind coming up. Lars will return to the Bronze Trident in a few hours game-time. Coming in a post tonight unless events dictate otherwise.


----------



## Bannock (Aug 31, 2011)

Bannock shivers in the cold wetness that has saturated his metal carapace. "Brrr. I'm freezing my balls off 'ere. Give it up Hrimr, let's go home. All we're gonna catch out  here like this is a chill. It'll be hard to get back to town by dusk at this rate. We should come back later. Might be we could find someone who knows this place better than us."


----------



## The Bashar (Aug 31, 2011)

Hrimr ignores Arnir's mockery and Casts Know Direction to orient himself. 

"By Moradin's boundless beard, these little bastards are hard to track. I wish I was tracking them through a forest."

Hrimr takes another gulp of water. He pulls on his beard while he thinks over what to do.

"I tell you what. I'm going to give one more look for their tracks. If I don't find them we go back to Sequen. "









*OOC:*


I'm going to make my perception and survival roll. If I don't find any tracks disregard the survival and we'll make our way back to town.  Wow, a 1.  Hrimr finds his feet, that is all.


----------



## digimattic (Aug 31, 2011)

Arnir shivers in the cold, damp air while clutching his bow "Or we could go back and fetch that damnable bird and _make_ it help us."


----------



## Gregor (Aug 31, 2011)

********
*Swamp*

Hrimr, you pick up the trail again after another two hours of searching the vicinity.  Thankfully you are not strayed off course again and, at about sunset, manage to reorient yourself in the swamp.  The trail leads off towards the weeping willow trees and cliffs in the distance.  The ruined tower remains nearby in the opposite direction.

[sblock="for Arnir"]Arnir, you're pretty confident that the giant humanoid is/was an Ogre.  Ogres are a species of giant that are dim-witted, exceptionally strong, savage and live in areas well outside of civilization.  They survive by raiding and by forcing lesser savage humanoids into their service.[/sblock]

********
*Bronze Trident*

Lars, neither Reece nor anyone else in the tavern makes any move to stop you from leaving the premises.  Reece merely smiles as you back away and offers only this warning as you approach the door.  _"Remember my words 'Romeo', I would really hate to have to act on them.  But do come back if you come across enough gold or wish to undertake some kind of service in lieu of spending your hard earned coins."_


----------



## Adjuntive (Aug 31, 2011)

digimattic said:


> Arnir shivers in the cold, damp air while clutching his bow "Or we could go back and fetch that damnable bird and _make_ it help us."




Alric frowns bitterly as he now notices the beginnings of rust developing on his armor. He makes a mental note to scour it well upon returning to Seaquen.

_"Damn swamp... Save your breath to warm yourself Arnir. It seems Hrimr would rather leave pea-brained avians to piteous self-indulgent grief than delivering retribution to it's transgressors."_


----------



## The Bashar (Aug 31, 2011)

Hrimr gives a sigh of relief. 

"I've found the trail again.  We should probably camp though as I'm the only one who can see in the dark.  The tower may give us some shelter, we should check it out."

He makes a mark for himself so that he knows where the trail is.  He then heads over to the ruined tower.  Along the way he has a look around to see if he notices anything unusual about the tower.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Aug 31, 2011)

Kirio sighs loudly... "_tower, right... ok, let's go_."


----------



## Gregor (Sep 1, 2011)

********
*Swamp*

The ruins of the tower sits on a rise of relatively firm ground that slopes up out of the watery marshland.  In its day, the foundation was probably 90 to 100 feet deep and 70 to 80 feet wide, made from stone.  Today, only a ruined and outline of the first floor of the tower remains, its surface polished smooth by centuries of rain or cluttered with patches of moss and lichen.  Here and there lay large stone blocks, some with the outlines of arched windows or a carved design or other iconography, half-buried in the muddy ground or peeking out from the surrounding water.  Just outside of the foundation is a set of stone stairs, slippery with mildew, rainwater and moss that leads down to a set of stone double doors that presumably leads into the cellar.  One of the doors sits slightly ajar, a pile of wild blown leaves and dead reeds clumped up at the opening.


----------



## Bannock (Sep 1, 2011)

"Ah, an inn! And so good of them to leave the door open for us.", remarks Bannock, who at this point would rather be in a cave than out in the elements.

He draws a sunrod from a pouch and cracks it on a vambrace. Lacking their trap-finding thief friend, he decides to approach the cellar door and pry it open, peering into the dark with the aid of the light from the sunrod.


----------



## fromage67 (Sep 1, 2011)

Gregor said:


> *Bronze Trident*
> 
> Lars, neither Reece nor anyone else in the tavern makes any move to stop you from leaving the premises.  Reece merely smiles as you back away and offers only this warning as you approach the door.  _"Remember my words 'Romeo', I would really hate to have to act on them.  But do come back if you come across enough gold or wish to undertake some kind of service in lieu of spending your hard earned coins."_




When evening is near, with still no news from the rest of the party, Lars figures that Reece's parting words were promising enough, so he decides that Romeo can return to the Bronze Trident. But not before stopping at Baba Gerty's, where the dinner was a creamy fish soup with thick dough rolls for dipping.

Shortly after dark, Lars/Romeo steps into the Bronze Trident. This time he makes himself more discreet and he seeks out Reece to see if he can have a word.


----------



## Gregor (Sep 1, 2011)

********
*Swamp/Tower*

Bannock, the stone door screeches open with some difficulty and your sunrod illuminates the majority of the room.  The cellar is essentially the same shape as the remnants of the tower wall above ground it, but there are a number of triangle shaped niches cut into the walls on your left and right.  Mold and mildew sits here and there in large black patches.  Towards the rear of the cellar, and opposite the door, sits a large stone fountain.  The yellow alchemical light of your sunrod dances on the murky stagnant water now filling the fountain, which you can see has been built to resemble a great cog laying flat on its side.  Leaves and other detritus cover the dry floors and the almost completely rotten corpses of three small humanoids lay around the room.  Small dried muddy footprints run from the doorway to where the corpses sit. 

********
*Bronze Trident*

Lars, when you return to the Bronze Trident in the evening, you find it a changed place.  The taproom is highly crowded with much of the same type of people that lounged about during the day.  Whores walk about seeking business, or sit in the laps of greasy sailors and mercenaries, while a couple of wenches run mugs of ale and jugs of wine to tables.  In the middle of the room are a pair of gnome performers dressed ostentatiously in bright pinks, yellows and purples.  One plays a lute, strumming a rapid pace and the other dances about and sings a bawdy song.  Pipe smoke hangs just beneath the rafters like indoor clouds and the stench of spilled stale beer fills your nostrils.

As you walk up to see Reece, who casually stands behind the bar wiping tankards while his wenches fill orders, you notice a group of individuals conversing towards the back of the room.  One large fellow in a fur cloak and a scarred face sits at a table with five or six thugs standing behind him.  The scarred fellow listens while another man, who sticks out hopelessly with his expensive clothes and manicured hair, speaks to him nervously from across the table.

You lose sight of them as you pass through a crowd and arrive at the bar.  One of the wenches moves to ask you what you'll have when Reece puts a hand on her shoulder and comes over instead.  His face is neutral when he says: _"Ahhh the mysterious Romeo returns."_


----------



## funkmamagoat (Sep 1, 2011)

Kirio approaches Bannock and stands next to him looking in "_Let me have a closer look friend Bannock, my eyes are better than yours and I may spot things you cannot..._" He enters the cellar and waves his hands while humming creating a brief flash of green (detect magic); and then begins inspecting it slowly and carefully, trying to see if there are any obvious dangers...

OOC: taking 20, knowledge check Engineering for structural dangers, age and weakness of room... so a total of 26


----------



## Gregor (Sep 1, 2011)

********
*Swamp/Tower*

Kirio, given the depth of the room, you walk about thirty feet into the cellar so that your spell can examine the entirety of the space.  Nothing registers a magical aura to you as you sweep the room.

The light from Bannock's sunrod allows you to see that the walls are covered in weathered and mildew-covered carvings.  You are able to make out shapes such as great cogs, gears and strange mechanical machines, anvils, hammers and other scenes of castles, aqueducts and cities being constructed.  At the back of the room, in the middle of the murky-water filled fountain, stands a stone statue of a large bearded blacksmith whose apron and belt of tools, though weathered, are still visible in the stone.  One hand is outstretched as if to hold something in its hand, while the other, which has  broken off, appeared to be raised above the statue's head.  

[sblock="for Kirio"]Kirio, the room appears to be extremely well constructed and generally safe.  From what you know about architecture and engineering, the images on the wall are examples of human, gnomish and dwarven building traditions that date back over a thousand years.  In fact, you can make the same assertion as to the age of this tower.[/sblock]


----------



## digimattic (Sep 1, 2011)

Arnir's lips curl in disdain "How...lovely. Is there at least a chimney in this fetid pit? I should like to start a fire to drive some of the chill from this..." Arnir pauses, his eyes settling on the three corpses "..._tomb_"

Despite having not eaten or drinking all day, Arnir feels surprisingly refreshed and perfectly contented.

[sblock="For GM"]Greggy, has it been a week since we fought the witches and Arnir put on the ring of sustenance?[/sblock]


----------



## The Bashar (Sep 1, 2011)

Hrimr looks around at the stoneworking and the carvings.  

"Maybe this was a temple of some sort?  Dedicated to some god of industry or engineering maybe?  Let me have a closer look at the stone"

Hrimr examines the stone walls of the place looking for anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## digimattic (Sep 1, 2011)

Arnir rolls his eyes as the dwarven detective sets himself on the case "Perhaps you should attend to those three gods-bound stiffs. I think you'll have more luck with them."

Having said that, Arnir lifts his bow and a searing flash of white light bursts from it, forming a white orb which swirls, weaves and bobs around the room, looking for any hint of a hidden passage









*OOC:*


Arnir casts Detect Secret Doors. What time is it? Adventure Time!


----------



## funkmamagoat (Sep 1, 2011)

> "How...lovely. Is there at least a chimney in this fetid pit? I should like to start a fire to drive some of the chill from this..." Arnir pauses, his eyes settling on the three corpses "...tomb"




_"I'm afraid not, you'll have to build it next to the door and hope not to asphyxiate us... the room is quite large however, should be fine.   If nothing else the room is extremely well constructed and should prove quite safe as a shelter overnight."_ He looks around at the carvings "The images on the wall are... oddly cosmopolitan; there are examples of human, gnomish and dwarven building traditions that date back over a thousand years, the tower itself is likely just as old."


----------



## Gregor (Sep 1, 2011)

********
*Swamp/Tower*

Arnir, the glowing orb of your spell moves around the space slowly in accordance with your mental orders.  It takes a while for the spell to scan the whole cellar, but it eventually hovers over the fountain.  It then sits above one large stone block used in the construction of the front lip of the cog-shaped fountain wall.  It sheds light on the specific block and does not move further.


----------



## digimattic (Sep 1, 2011)

funkmamagoat said:


> _"I'm afraid not, you'll have to build it next to the door and hope not to asphyxiate us... the room is quite large however, should be fine.   If nothing else the room is extremely well constructed and should prove quite safe as a shelter overnight."_




Arnir is only half listening to Kirio as he guides the orb slowly around the room. He begins to answer "Yes, I suppose that will have to do, but what do you make of the footprints...." just as the orb alights on the fountain. Arnir claps happily and looks over to Hrmir with a smug, knowing gaze before walking to the stone the orb has selected and inspecting it.


----------



## The Bashar (Sep 1, 2011)

"Congratulations, Arnir! If there is a secret door you should be there first through.  Anyways, the stiffs aren't going anywhere at the moment Arnir.  But if you're so concerned about their health I will check up on them."

As Arnir inspects the fountain Hrimr has a look at the corpses and tries to determine how they died.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Sep 1, 2011)

Kirio's eyes seem to sparkle with curiosity as the sees Arnir's orb indicate a block on the fountain _"Well well well now what have you found?"_


----------



## digimattic (Sep 1, 2011)

Arnir rolls his eyes at Hrmir "I was suggesting you _get rid of them_." Pointing to the dried, muddy tracks leading from the door to the corpses he says "Evidently this place was not safe enough for these three. Oh, and incidentally, I should let you all know that the....beast...back in the Druid's home was an ogre. Lovely fellows, ogres. I'm ever so eager to make the acquaintance of one."

Arnir then looks up at Kirio and says "What do you make of this stone?" as he tries to lift it off the lip of the fountain.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Sep 1, 2011)

Kirio approaches Arnir to have a look at the stone..._ "not sure there is much more I can say about it... likely a secret door judging by your spell no?"_


----------



## fromage67 (Sep 1, 2011)

Gregor said:


> *Bronze Trident*
> 
> Lars, when you return to the Bronze Trident in the evening, you find it a changed place.  The taproom is highly crowded with much of the same type of people that lounged about during the day.  Whores walk about seeking business, or sit in the laps of greasy sailors and mercenaries, while a couple of wenches run mugs of ale and jugs of wine to tables.  In the middle of the room are a pair of gnome performers dressed ostentatiously in bright pinks, yellows and purples.  One plays a lute, strumming a rapid pace and the other dances about and sings a bawdy song.  Pipe smoke hangs just beneath the rafters like indoor clouds and the stench of spilled stale beer fills your nostrils.
> 
> ...




Lars/Romeo nods curtly and says, "A mug of ale. The good, umm, kind." Lars/Romeo then leans forward and says as low as he can, "So? Ah, what service did you, ummm, have in mind?"


----------



## Gregor (Sep 1, 2011)

********
*Swamp/Tower*

Arnir, you attempt to lift the stone block, but you find that it is extremely heavy and well beyond your individual abilities.  As Kirio ponders the block itself and Hrimr inspects the corpses that are clearly goblins that have rotten too far for any accurate forensics, you all hear a shrieking wail rip through the room.  It is a sound that seems to tear through you, a horrible unearthly sound that seems to rip through all matter and time.  It chills your blood and fills your mind with incomprehensible thoughts of pain and fear.

Suddenly, the large statue of the blacksmith begins to glow and from the stump of severed stone arm projects an incorporeal robed arm grasping an equally ethereal hammer.  The glowing apparition then floats forward, out of the statue, but resembling the bearded craftsman in every way.  Its skin is pale, the beard grey and the clothes ancient in their style.  Its eyes are milky white orbs and it opens its mouth to wail once again before crying out, in a voice that turns your bowels to water:

"Thieves!  You were not satisfied by taking the ancient symbol of my order?!  How dare you return to this sacred place!?"

********
*Bronze Trident*

Reece pours Lars his drink and collects his silver piece from the young rogue.  He leans in and says, as quietly as he can over the rowdy sounds of the room, _"Changed our mind did we?  Well I'll tell you what, do you see that drunken fellow sitting near the front door?  The older chap with the whore he can't afford bouncing on his lap?"_

You turn back and see a human man no younger than forty or fifty years of age.  He sports the clothes of common laborer and he is well into his ale.  The whore seems as interested as the few pieces of silver on the table will make her.

Reece continues when you lean back in.  _"His name is Fineas.  He works somewhere in town .. a carpenter or mason or something.  Doesn't matter.  He took a loan from me to start up his own business and he is late in repaying it.  Very late.  He was supposed to be square with me tonight but has given me the ol' 'im a bit short this month' line.  Yet here he sits enjoying ale and hoping for some fairer evening company.  I'll tell you what Romeo.  Either get back the 25 pieces of gold he owes me or maybe he'll have an accident on the way home?.  Do that tonight and we'll have a nice little discussion in my office about business.  Either return with that done or don't return at all.  We clear?" _


----------



## Bannock (Sep 1, 2011)

Bannock gapes up in astonishment and instinctively drops the sunrod and puts up his glaive as if to fight.


----------



## fromage67 (Sep 1, 2011)

Lars/Romeo looks at Fineas without making it obvious. He shrugs, "OK, ah, no worries. I'll, ah, catch you, ummm, later."

Lars/Romeo drifts away from the counter and strolls around the room, keeping an eye on good ol' Fineas. He sets himself up as close as possible to the table with the well-dressed dandy and the scarred furred-cape guy. His back is to them, and he does his best to catch some of the conversation. If, at any point, Fineas gets up to leave, Lars/Romeo will follow.

Once about 15 minutes have passed and Fineas is still inside, Lars/Romeo will leave the Bronze Trident, and set himself up outside where he can watch the door. He will drop the disguise and stay in the shadows.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Sep 1, 2011)

Kirio mouth hangs open for a moment at the spectral smith's apparition... he attempts to recover before the situation gets out of hand _"Old... please! We are not thieves, only lost travelers seeking shelter for the night."_  he indicates the goblin corpses with his chin _"we are not aligned with those vile things, nor have we ever been here; we are in fact lost as we were attempting to track a group of them that have murdered an ally and stolen goods from him.  We mean you or this sacred place no harm."_ 

OOC: knowledge roll


----------



## Gregor (Sep 1, 2011)

********
*Swamp/Tower*

"Liar!" screams the ghostly manifestation, "travelers seeking shelter do not seek to open the sacred vault of offerings to the Lord of all Smiths, the Wonderbringer, all hail his glory!  You are thieves, here to steal the secrets of our glorious empire and our holy gifts to he who guides our hammers!  Explain yourselves or I shall send you to the afterlife to join those pitiful beasts who so unjustly stole our glorious emblem!"

[sblock="for Kirio"]You don't know much about it, but the apparition is likely a spectre.  They are incorporeal manifestations of spirits which can only be potentially harmed by magic spells or magic weapons. [/sblock]


********
*Bronze Trident*

Lars, you sip your pricey beer and strain your ears as you attempt to listen to the conversation going on behind you.  Over the hum of the crowd and the performing gnomes, you hear the following snippets from two voices: the first gruff and gritty; the second meek and petulant.

_"..ice is five thousand pieces of gold Darius.  We're talkin .... `agon's egg.  This ain't no ornament for yer stinkin' mantle.  This here ... and kicking."_

"...its too much, far too much to expect me to pay for something like that.  Of course ... `pen to negotiating like gentlemen mister Lowd..."

_"I ain't negotiating.  The price is the price ..."_

That is all you're able to hear before fifteen minutes elapse and you see that Fineas is in no hurry to leave his drinks or his hired company.  He can't handle too many more ales though, for his last swig left more beer on his face and shirt than in his mouth.  His guffaw of a laugh rings in your ears as you step outside of the tavern and back into the dark rain-filled evening.


----------



## digimattic (Sep 1, 2011)

Gregor said:


> "Liar!" screams the ghostly manifestation, "travelers seeking shelter do not seek to open the sacred vault of offerings to the Lord of all Smiths, the Wonderbringer, all hail his glory!  You are thieves, here to steal the secrets of our glorious empire and our holy gifts to he who guides our hammers!  Explain yourselves or I shall send you to the afterlife to join those pitiful beasts who so unjustly stole our glorious emblem!"




Arnir winces as the apparition screams at them "I've had _just_ about enough of that...Wonderbringer, was it? Take a look at the _wonder_ of your "glorious empire". This tower is nought but rubble!"


----------



## funkmamagoat (Sep 1, 2011)

Kirio sighs "_I am not lying, and you seem to be admitting we are not the ones who stole your symbol, good, progress.  We were indeed looking at the "sacred vault of offerings" as you call it, but as far as we knew it was a secret entrance to the lair of the creatures we are tracking... we new not this was a temple of the Lord of All Smiths.  Had we known we would of course have shown more respect.  Please accept our sincere apology, we meant no offence._"


----------



## Gregor (Sep 1, 2011)

*Battle in the Tower Cellar - Round 1*

********
*Swamp/Tower*

A cry of anguish rips through the cellar as the apparition falls into a state of rage: "Vandal! Thief! The high priest of the Wonderbringer is no fool!  Your lips drip venom as the snake men of old did when we drove them from this place.  You shall join them and all thieves in the endless pits of the Abyss!"

[sblock="for Kirio"]The Lord of all Smiths and Wonderbringer are names for a god known as Gond.  Gond is the deity of craftsmen and artisans that is popular among dwarves and especially with gnomes.  His symbol is usually a cog or gear segmented with and inlay-ed with the designs of tools.[/sblock]

********
*Initiative*

1 - Kirio
2 - Alric
3 - Bannock
4 - DM
5 - Arnir
6 - Hrimr

********

        *GM:*  Keep in mind that there is a stone statue filling up most of the cog-shaped fountain and it provides cover.     

Battle in the Tower Cellar - Round 1


----------



## funkmamagoat (Sep 1, 2011)

_OH FOR F'S SAKE!!!_ 

_"It is likely a spectre, as such it can likely only be hurt by magical weapons and spells... he's a dead priest of Gond, the deity of craftsmen and artisans in case any of you were wondering..."_ Kirio moves against a wall (L 9) draws on his beautiful green bow, and fires...


----------



## Gregor (Sep 1, 2011)

Kirio, your arrow succeeds on striking the spectre.  Though it flies through its ghostly body and strikes the back wall of the cellar, the creature howls in pain.

        *GM:*  As Kirio has explained to you, as an incorporeal creature, you can only hit the spectre with a magic weapon or a spell.  When you attack with either, there always remains a 50% chance that the attack will miss as the creatures exist half on the material plane and half on the ethereal plane.  When you make your attacks, don't forget to roll a d100.  50 or higher means you hit.


----------



## Adjuntive (Sep 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry guys, in a bit of a flurry of activity in real life right now. Can't put too much attention to the posts right now so I'll just make a generic maneuver without much thought. I should be able to catch up later on today.







Alric double moves to J14, though he is unsure what he's going to do with an incorporeal spectre and wielding no magic himself.


----------



## Bannock (Sep 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


I note Kirio did not roll a crit damage. Can these not be critical-hit?







Bannock steps in front of Arnir into G-9. "I know this here blade has _some_ kind of magic on it, and it's from hell, where you'll be headed soon enough!"

Bannock puts all his might into a great downward chop.


----------



## Gregor (Sep 1, 2011)

Bannock, your weapon strikes the spectre, momentarily splitting his ethereal form in half from shoulder to hip.  When the parts rejoin it cries out in a bloodcurdling shriek of pain.

The spectre's rage is visible on its contorted face and bulging white eyes.  It floats towards Bannock (5-ft to G10) and swings its phantasmal hammer angrily at the glaive-wielding warrior.  The hammer passes through Bannock's full plate as if he was not wearing any armor at all.  Bannock, you feel a deep, intense sense of cold, like the dead cold touch of the grave, and horrible pain wracks your body as the hammer touches you.  You feel your strength and vitality being sucked away and as the hammer leaves your body you feel weaker and frigid inside.  The spectre seems empowered somehow now and it murmurs:

"Yes ... I can feel your energy ... it is like ambrosia to me!"

        *GM:*  Bannock, being hit by the spectre bestows upon you 2 negative levels which represent the energy it has drained away from you.  You now suffer -2 to all attacks, saving throws, ability and skill checks and take 10 more points of damage in addition to what was rolled below (so total of 12).  There are other effects as well, so you (and the party) can read about the results of negative levels *here*


----------



## digimattic (Sep 2, 2011)

The colour in Arnir's face drains along with Bannock's life energy "Undead son of a bitch!" he mutters as he scrambles backwards to E8. Once there, he calls upon Mystra using ancient words, and his palms begin to glow bright red. Flames erupt from the center, forming a large ball of fire which suddenly lances out in a blinding, red hot beam.

 Please Mystra, guide my hand...Damn!


----------



## The Bashar (Sep 2, 2011)

Hrimr takes a step back (to C8) and draws his living warhammer.  With his free hand he begins to make motions and starts chanting in Dwarven.  Dark clouds begin to pour in from the open door and swirl overhead.









*OOC:*


Cast Call Lightining, 1 round cast time


----------



## Gregor (Sep 2, 2011)

*Battle in the Tower Cellar - Round 2*

Arnir, your ray of fire seems to fly right through the spectre without harming it.  

********
*Initiative*

1 - Kirio
2 - Alric
3 - Bannock (2 negative levels)
4 - DM
5 - Arnir
6 - Hrimr

********

Battle in the Tower Cellar - Round 2


----------



## funkmamagoat (Sep 2, 2011)

Kirio aims once more at the fiendish beast, but this time he seems to fire in a blur, releasing two arrows in quick succession...


----------



## Adjuntive (Sep 2, 2011)

Trusting in Kirio's words Alric frantically attempts to think of a way to hurt the spectre, distract it, confuse it, _anything._ His eyes settle upon the statue the spectre emerged from and in a frantic moment of desperation, not even knowing what he hopes to accomplish, he runs over to it attempts to topple it over.

Alric moves to H15 and attempts to push the statue over.


----------



## Gregor (Sep 2, 2011)

Alric, you heave and you puff, but the statue is immensely heavy and doesn't even shudder or loosen from its position.


----------



## fromage67 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gregor said:


> *Bronze Trident*
> 
> Lars, you sip your pricey beer and strain your ears as you attempt to listen to the conversation going on behind you.  Over the hum of the crowd and the performing gnomes, you hear the following snippets from two voices: the first gruff and gritty; the second meek and petulant.
> 
> ...




Lars exits the Bronze Trident, and curses the rain clouds overhead while he checks his surroundings. When he is satisfied no one is looking, he lets his Romeo disguise lapse, and then he looks for any back exits.

If at all possible, he chooses a hiding place where he can watch the front door, and still track anyone exiting from the back door. If not he settles for just watching the front door. Hopefully there is also a hiding spot with cover from the rain, but that is secondary. Once his spot is chosen, he squats on his haunches, and settles in for a long wait. He is waiting for two things: Fineas' exits, and also Lowduke's party. He is not yet decided on which group he will follow...

While he waits, Lars thinks back on what he has heard. At least I know what Lowduke looks like, and I know he is asking for 5000 gp and that he has 6 armed thugs with him when he travels. And that some noble-looking fellow called Darius looks like he might be a buyer.


----------



## Gregor (Sep 2, 2011)

********
*Bronze Trident*

Lars, you have no trouble finding a place to lay low outside of the tavern.  Given its placement near the docks, there are clusters of crates, barrels and garbage scattered here and there that make ideal hiding spots. 

You wait in the rain, progressively getting wetter and more miserable.  Drunken sailors and late night street vendors wander the streets.  Some notice you and jump back in surprise before continuing on, but most are oblivious to a wet man hiding in the shadows.  After what seems like an eternity, but was more like two hours, you see Fineas come stumbling out of the Bronze Trident.  When the door opens, the street is flooded with a quick slash of light and a blast of music, laughter and tankards hitting tabletops.  

Fineas shuts the door, hiccups and then looks around as if trying to get his bearings.  He stumbles to the left, and then to the right and scratches his greasy hair as if confused.  Finally, he chooses a direction and clumsily clops down the street like a drowsy mule.  He beings to sing a song, horribly off key and he begins to move down towards the docks.


----------



## fromage67 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lars sneers at the state of his mark. This will be too easy. Lars waits till Fineas gets moving and starts following him home.


----------



## Gregor (Sep 2, 2011)

********
*Bronze Trident / Docks*

Finneas stumbles and sways as he merrily sings his way down the street.  When he comes to the end of the road, he pushes on to the docks and you can hear his heavy inebriated steps slamming down onto the wooden planks.  As you're tailing him, he suddenly turns around and looks right at you.  For a moment you think he's seen you, but instead he proceeds to vomit.  Once his stomach is empty, he giggles to himself and continues to walk down the dock.  

At this point, its clear that Finneas is either lost or is too drunk to know where he is going.  He walks between small ships that have been fastened for the night and he starts to mutter about 'that bitch of a whore who would not take his hard earned silver'.  Eventually, he walks over to where a single lantern burns on a post and leaning against said post, he drops his pants and begins to urinate into the ocean.

Lars, you can see that nobody is around out here.


----------



## fromage67 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lars wanted to wait till the man got home, but the opportunity is way too good to pass up.

"Hi Fineas." Lars presses the point of his dagger just above Fineas' naked buttocks. "My good friend Reece has been more than patient and understanding, don't you think? Why don't you just pay me the 30 gp and we'll let bygones be bygones. Otherwise, you will be found floating in the harbor, face down, with your ass up in the air, your pants down around your ankles. That wouldn't make your Mom proud, now would it?"


----------



## Gregor (Sep 2, 2011)

********
*Bronze Trident/Docks*

"By Tymora's ta-ta's!" cries out Finneas with a slur, "whoooore you?!"  His numbed body soon registers the dagger tip and your words eventually process in his drunken mind.  "Tha gold? Ohhhhhh by tha'byss!  Looky eer friend ... I uh ... I dunna have it!  I keep tellins Reece that I'm needin' mooooooooooore time.  If ya give a loan ya gotta give a man more then a month er two to pay it all ... you know....back.  Ahhhhh Tymora, look down on ol' Finneas!" he turns back to try and get a look at you and says, pitifully, "please ... dun kill me ... I dunna have the gold ... just gimme more time ... pleeeeeaaaaasssse!"


----------



## fromage67 (Sep 2, 2011)

"I ain't negotiating with you, Fineas. I am telling you how it's going to be. Now, what do you have that we could take? Let's start with the basics, how much do you have on you?" Lars rifles the man's pockets and pats him down thoroughly and counts the proceeds.

"OK, that's a start. What about at home? Let's go there together and check things out, shall we?"

Lars looks at Fineas and indicates he should pull up his pants and start walking home.


----------



## Gregor (Sep 2, 2011)

********
*South Harbour*

Lars you don't find more than 3 pieces of silver and a few coppers on Finneas.  With your dagger at his back, the drunken fool complies with your demands and stumbles his way back into the town.  He sobs quietly as he walks, and sometimes asks you for mercy, but he does not make a scene.  Eventually, he manages to find his meagre house on the edge of town, close to the refugee camps and the new houses that the city are trying to construct.  

His home looks like it has just had a workshop added on to it, and piles of stone blocks and piles of rock dust fill the yard outside.  He takes you inside and closes the door behind him, before clumsily fiddling with a flint and steel.  After a few minutes he manages to light a wick and sets a lantern alight.  The house and workshop are no more than two adjoining rooms that are spartan in their appointment.  Like a falling heap of rubble, Finneas sits on his bed and puts his head in his hands.  Between sobs he says: "Please dun kill me ... I dunna have any gold ... I dunna have any ting a'tall!"


----------



## Bannock (Sep 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


The map shows the creature in G11, but it's in G10 right now.







Bannock pales, experiencing a sort of terror and fear he has never experienced. When the spectral hammer struck, it felt as though something worse than death was upon him: a vision of eternal slavery and horror.

He clutches his chest and gasps. Wide-eyed, he clutches his weapon like it's a handhold on life, and retreats, saying "You... stay back, stay back!"

He withdraws to G-4.


----------



## Gregor (Sep 3, 2011)

********
*Swamp / Tower*

Watching the warrior flee in fear and having just been shot again by the elf in the cape, the spectre turns its evil milky gaze towards Kirio.  With its hammer raised above its head and a horrible cry in its throat the phantasm floats over (to K9) and attempts to drain Kirio's energy with a swipe of its weapon.

        *GM:*  Error on my part Bannock, I'll update accordingly on the next round.


----------



## The Bashar (Sep 3, 2011)

Hrimr finishes the spell. Little tongues of lighting begin to move across the clouds.  Hrimr points his Living Warhammer at the Specter and speaks.

[sblock="For those who speak Dwarven"]FLASH![/sblock]

From the clouds a bolt of lightning strikes the ground where the specter floats.  A loud crash of thunder reverberates through the room.









*OOC:*


Reflex save DC is 16


----------



## Gregor (Sep 3, 2011)

*GM:*  Arnir goes just before you Hrimr.  We'll use your post as is, but the timing will take place just after Arnir's move.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Sep 3, 2011)

OOC: hey guys, I'm off to London for the next couple of weeks, so if my turn comes up in this fight after say 8 pm today Toronto time, Greg has my permission to play Kirio's turn so you are not all hostage to my transit.  Unsure what my access will be in London (have an Ipad with me), but if something crucial is required of Kirio while I'm away, Greg can play kirio  after giving me say... 24 hrs to respond).  Da Goat


----------



## funkmamagoat (Sep 4, 2011)

OOC: hey again, well, made it to london, it is awesome, and i have great a great wifi connection so... Should be able to play no problem... Just maybe give me 24 hrs to fit in a little sight seeign


----------



## fromage67 (Sep 8, 2011)

Gregor said:


> ********
> *South Harbour*
> 
> Lars you don't find more than 3 pieces of silver and a few coppers on Finneas.  With your dagger at his back, the drunken fool complies with your demands and stumbles his way back into the town.  He sobs quietly as he walks, and sometimes asks you for mercy, but he does not make a scene.  Eventually, he manages to find his meagre house on the edge of town, close to the refugee camps and the new houses that the city are trying to construct.
> ...




"Well now, maybe you're selling yourself short, man. Let's see it, show me all your stuff. Or better yet, you can watch while I check things out." Lars binds the man's wrists together, and ties him to a bedpost. Then he starts checking every square inch of the man's appartment. Under the bed, the mattress, the workshop, everything.

Before he has gotten too far, Lars turns to Finneas, "You know, you might want to let me know where the valuables are. I'll ruin less of your stuff that way."

OOC: Take 20 on Search (Perception skill is 7): 27


----------



## Gregor (Sep 8, 2011)

********
*South Harbour*

Lars, you don't find anything of value as you rummage through Finneas' meagre home.  Threadbare clothing and food stuffs are the most interesting items that spill out from overturned trunks.

When you step into the workshop, you find a dusty room filled with limestone blocks covered in half-finished carvings, buckets filled with milky-looking water and rags hanging from pegs in the wall.  Draped over the back of a chair is an oiled leather tool belt which sprouts a set of mason's tools: hammer, chisel, files, etc.  The set looks extremely old, almost antique, but they are sharp, made from fine materials and definitely of masterwork quality.

Finneas, who sees that you have noticed his tools, tugs at his bindings and cries out: "Please, not me tools.  They've been in me fam fer generations.  They're all I have!"


----------



## digimattic (Sep 9, 2011)

Arnir grimaces as Bannock flees from the specter

 A warrior turned craven is never a good thing...better keep an eye on him... 

Arnir turns his attention to the specter as it attempts to assault Kirio and again begins channeling his magic, hoping this time, it will be more effective.


----------



## Gregor (Sep 9, 2011)

*End of Combat*

********
*Swamp / Tower*

Arnir's blast of electricity and Hrimr's bolt of lightning strike the spectral priest almost simultaneously.  The energy rips the image of the specter asunder and a horrible scream rips through the room.  The screaming lingers as the ethereal creature begins to fade away from the material plane and eventually disappears.  In the end, only the echo of the cry and the lingering smell of ozone is left in the room.


----------



## The Bashar (Sep 9, 2011)

Hrimr lets out a sigh of relief and lets the spell go.  The clouds thin out and dissappear.

"Bannock, are you all right boy?  By Moradin, I've never seen you so scared.  What happened? "


----------



## fromage67 (Sep 9, 2011)

Gregor said:


> ********
> *South Harbour*
> 
> Finneas, who sees that you have noticed his tools, tugs at his bindings and cries out: "Please, not me tools.  They've been in me fam fer generations.  They're all I have!"




Lars grimaces in frustration. He holds the tools and looks at the piteous, drunken and bound Finneas blubbering on his bed, torn between his conscience and his larger goals. He thinks things over before steeling himself towards what he must do.

"You should have thought about that before foolishly borrowing from a character like Reece. Don't you know you'll be dead in two days if you don't pay him back? Besides, why were you so foolish that you had to go and spend your silver in front of him at the Bronze Trident? Stupid, stupid, stupid!" Lars pulls out two gold pieces from his pouch. "Here, take this. My best advice is to join the militia, and make yourself useful."

Lars cuts the man's bindings and leaves the apartment. He is tired and feeling sick at heart from the cruelty of the world. He resolves to go and sell the tools in the morning and return to see Reece later to give him his money.

Lars stops by a good tavern, and buys a pouch of good wine before heading home and hopefully finding his friends safe and sound.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Sep 9, 2011)

Kirio lets out a deep breath he had not been aware he was holding... "I hate undead, so... Unreasonable.  Well, now that the old bag of wind is gone, why not see what he was so anxious we leave alone yes?". Kirio puts away his green bow and walks over to the hidden vault to see if he can open it and see what's in it...

Ooc: kind of a pain to select text with the ipad, so i'll forgo colours etc for now...  Time for some beer and pork pie!!!


----------



## Gregor (Sep 9, 2011)

********
*Swamp / Tower*

        *GM:*  The stone block is massive and looks extremely heavy.  To access the vault or whatever may lay hidden behind the block requires a Strength check.     

********
*Seaquen*

Lars, the evening wanes on and eventually you head back to the party's house.  There is no sign of your friends, nor for the next few hours.  It is well into the night before you realize that they are likely not coming back this day.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Sep 9, 2011)

"I doubt i can move this, but let's see..."
Ooc: strength check


----------



## Bannock (Sep 10, 2011)

Bannock, pale, and still a bit hunched, looks over at Hrimr. "I... I don't feel so good. Something happened when that thing touched me. It wasn't like getting hit by no hammer. Something else, like being turned inside out, like it was breathing me in! I couldn't let it touch me again..."

Bannock looks at Kirio struggling with the block and decides to try to help, thinking he just needs to shake off this weak feeling.

"Ungh, no use. Whatever that spirit did to me, it's left me weak as a kitten."


----------



## digimattic (Sep 10, 2011)

Arnir looks at the two struggling with the block "Surely it is not _that_ heavy?"

Arnir slings his bow over his shoulder and brusquely steps in front of Kirio and Bannock. With a grunt, he pushes the stone, and with the grind of rock-on-rock, he sends it tumbling to the floor.

"Honestly."


----------



## Gregor (Sep 10, 2011)

********
*Swamp / Tower*

The block falls to the ground with the thud, kicking up a cloud of dust and revealing a hidden vault.  Inside the vault sits an ornate set of tools: smith's hammer, chisel, knife, etc.  They have runes carved into them and are made from precious materials.  Here and there are the cog-shaped emblems of the church of Gond.  Next to the set of tools is a stack of stone tablets.  Each tablet has had script carved into them, almost like an ancient scroll.


----------



## digimattic (Sep 10, 2011)

Arnir picks up his bow and rubbing his hands together hopefully, he casts detect magic on the items in the vault.


----------



## The Bashar (Sep 10, 2011)

Hrimr cracks a smile when he sees the wiry elf topple the stone.  But he is worried about Bannock's lack of strength.  Hrimr lacks the knowledge about unnatural creatures to figure out how to help him.  He turns to Kirio to inquire. 

"Kirio, you knew what kind of creature that was, do you have insight into what's afflicted Bannock? I can treat wounds of the flesh, but this seems to be something different."


----------



## Gregor (Sep 10, 2011)

********
*Swamp / Tower*

Arnir, the tools radiate a faint aura of transmutation magic.  The tablets are non-magical and they appear to be written in the common tongue.


----------



## Bannock (Sep 10, 2011)

Bannock gazes hungrily at the tools. He takes up the hammer and tosses it from one hand to the other. "Now these are a pretty set! Do you think we could make magic blades from tools like these?"


----------



## digimattic (Sep 10, 2011)

Arnir looks down at the tools as he attempts to figure out what is so special about them.


----------



## Gregor (Sep 11, 2011)

********
*Swamp / Tower*

Arnir, the tools identify as "_The Tools of Aethar_" and impart their history to you.

_They were first forged 1,247 years ago in the dwarven craft-citadel of Adamantine Reach, deep beneath current-day Dassen.  Their creator was a Dwarven high priest and smith of Gond named Aethar who fashioned them in the name of his God and used them to complete the legendary hammer The Spine of the Earth.  Having been used to create such an artifact, many dwarves flocked to Aethar and his wondrous tools, forming a large church of Gond that produced many weapons that were used by the warriors of Adamantine Reach to carve out a broad territory in the Underdark.  Eventually, Aethar and his clergy left the Reach to start the 'Pilgrimage of Progress' to spread innovation to the surface world.  Over time, many gnomes and humans flocked to Aethar's travelling church which soon settled on a peninsula to the south.  There, they defeated an existing Yuan-Ti civilization and erected structures, temples and forges in the name of Gond.  Aethar perished in the strugles and the tools then passed to a human priest named Clothar the Ironhanded who used the holy instruments to finalize a vast tower temple that stood in the middle of the Gond-blessed town that Aethar helped establish.  The tools were finally interred in the cellar of the temple when Clothar died attempting to shore the walls of the town against the flooding brought on by the decade of rains. _ 

        *GM:*  The Tools of Aethar provide a +10 circumstance bonus on any craft (weaponsmithing) checks when used to craft a weapon.


----------



## digimattic (Sep 11, 2011)

"You are a healer, are you not, Hrmir? Why not just have a look and see if you can figure anything out?"

Arnir looks over the tools and hands them to Bannock. "These are quite a find...They won't make any magic weapons, but they'll help you craft items that would otherwise be beyond your skills....They're ancient, created by a priest named Aethar who worshiped Gond and he used them to create The Spine of the Earth....A hammer of great power."

Arnir then picks up the stone tablets and blows a thick layer of dust off them so he can read them.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Sep 11, 2011)

Kirio ponders the effect of the specter's attack on Bannok... "well, the specter seemed to be literally feeding off his energy, drinking it in somehow."

OOC: Take 20 on knowing about level drain effect on bannock, for total of 27-28 (no character sheet with me) on knowledge religion (effeect of undead creature attack), how to heal him etc.


----------



## Gregor (Sep 11, 2011)

********
*Swamp / Tower*

[sblock="for Kirio"]Spectres and other kinds of undead have the ability to drain the energy from living beings.  Bannock is clearly suffering from such a drain.  The effects last for a period of 24 hours and Bannock will have to fight off the condition through the power of his own constitution.  Should he fail to do so, he will *permanently* lose whatever energy was stolen by the spectre and it may only be returned if he seeks out a priest powerful enough to cast a _Restoration_ spell upon him.[/sblock]

Arnir, there are 6 tablets weighing 3 pounds each.  

The first tablet contains a number of principles and general insights on the relative merits of human, gnomish and dwarven architecture and engineering with respect to bridges and aqueduct construction.

The second tablet details the dogma of the church of Gond, which includes the following insights: _Actions count. Intentions are one thing, but it is the result that is most important. Talk is for others, while those who serve Gond do. Make new things that work. Become skilled at forging or some craft, and practice making things and various means of joining and fastening until you can create devices to suit any situation or space. Question and challenge the unknown with new devices. New inventions should be elegant and useful. Practice experimentation and innovation in the making of tools and the implementation of processes, and encourage these virtues in others through direct aid, sponsorship, and diplomatic support. Keep records of your strivings, ideas, and sample devices so that others may follow your work and improve on what you leave behind and encourage others, such as farmers and hunters, to think of new tools, improved ways of crafting and using their existing gear, and new ways of doing things. Observe, acquire, and store safely the makings of others and spread such knowledge among the consecrated of Gond. Discuss ideas and spread them so that all may see the divine light that is the Wonderbringer._

The third tablet seems to be some kind of treatise on the use of precious and rare gemstones in the construction of magic wands.  The tablet includes the properties of the stones and fabricating guidelines for how to ensure that both arcane and divine magic can be amplified through said stones.  The tablet could be used as a recipe for future wand construction.

The fourth tablet discusses the philosophical rift between the church of Mystra and the church of Gond.  The former sees the latter as seeking to supplant the wonder of magic with 'technological progress', while the latter sees magic as a way to further such progress.  

The fifth tablet contain the insights of Clothar the Ironhanded on the war with the Yuan-Ti and the establishment of the church of Gond's town on the peninsula.  There is also a lengthy section about the ongoing strife between the Gondians and another civilization that seemed to occupy the very tip of the peninsula.  They are referred to only as the Pyromancers and their city is described as place of sprawling stone structures, piers and bridges that was constantly wreathed in clouds of steam from blazing rents in the earth and ocean.

The sixth tablet describes various smelting and metal refining techniques for natural mundane metals, as well as a few rare 'deep' ores by the names of Darksteel, Hizagkuur, Arandur and Dlarun.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Sep 12, 2011)

Kirio addresses Hrimr and bannock "The Spectre and other kinds of undead have the ability to drain the energy from living beings. Bannock's life energy has been drained by the attack he suffered. Bannock, the effect will last at least 24 hours, during which time your body's constitution will attempt to fight off the condition. Should you fail, you will permanently lose whatever energy was stolen by the spectre and it may only be returned by a priest powerful enough to cast a Restoration spell on you.


----------



## digimattic (Sep 12, 2011)

Arnir snorts with contempt as he skims the tablet on bridge and aqueduct construction "Good to see Bannock didn't suffer for nothing...." His tone softens not at all as he reads the dogma of the Gondians and he huffs with irritation, however the third, fourth and fifth tablets give him pause. He stops to read them more carefully, being especially interested in mention of Pyromancers as well as augmenting magic with technology.

He only scarcely hears Kirio's explanation of Bannock's malady, looking up over the tablets he says "Bannock, let me know when you're at your lowest, and I have a spell that will provide you some help...Not much, but something."









*OOC:*


Arnir will cast Resistance on Bannock when it's time to make his fort save which grants a +1 to all saving throws.


----------



## fromage67 (Sep 12, 2011)

Lars awakes early, and seeing his friends have still not returned, he heads out for breakfast. Baba Gerty is the best cook that he knows of in Seaquen, but she is closed in the mornings, so he gets a stevedore breakfast at the main harbour. Eggs, fried mushrooms and bread with apple jelly and tea.

He shops around until he finds a buyer for the set of masterwork mason tools he got from Finneas.

Assuming the sale is more than 25 gp, he pockets the difference and heads towards the Bronze Trident, taking a chance Reece will be around before noon. Two blocks away, he ducks in a narrow alley and assumes his Romeo disguise.

OOC: Will wait to see if Reece is around before proceeding.


----------



## The Bashar (Sep 12, 2011)

Hrimr wishes there was something he could do to help Bannock, but drained energy is beyond his skill. The undead are truly terrifying. 

"Well, we should set up camp and rest.  Can someone give me a hand with the corpses? We can throw them outside."


----------



## Gregor (Sep 12, 2011)

********
*Bronze Trident*

Lars, the masterwork tools fetch 27 pieces of gold and 5 pieces of silver, granting you a slim profit indeed.  When you arrive at the Bronze Trident, you only need to wait a few moments before you see Reece step out of the front door to throw a sack of garbage into a nearby pile of festering refuse.  He then splashes a bucket of water on the street in front of the entrance and heads back inside.

When you step into the tavern, you see that Reece is at his usual spot behind the bar, wiping down tankards with a cloth.  Not too many patrons are present, though one of the performing gnomes from the night before is snoring loudly beneath a table in the corner.  Seeing you walk in, Reece waves you over: _"Ah Romeo.  You're back I see.  I can only assume that means the job is done?"_

********
*Swamp/Tower*

Eventually, night rolls in and the fatigue brought on by a day slogging through the swamp begins to beg your bodies for rest.  The cellar, while moldy and a bit morbid, is dry and safe.  Watches are kept and the night passes without incident.  In the morning, the rain still falls and you are able to set back out on your attempt to track the creatures that apparently slew the druid.

        *GM:*  If you did other things during the night, feel free to edit them into your next post.


----------



## The Bashar (Sep 13, 2011)

Hrimr wakes up and steps outside to meditate and commune with nature.  He then heads over to the mark he made and attempts to find the the trail again.


----------



## The Bashar (Sep 13, 2011)

But it appears in the night his marker was knocked away from the trail.  Hrimr curses and tries to find it again.


----------



## Gregor (Sep 13, 2011)

********
*Swamp*

Hrimr, you waste two hours of the morning searching for the trail on your first attempt.  Now mud-stained and wet again, you manage to locate some tracks that have almost been washed away by the ever present rains. 

The party follows you through the muck and you trudge in the direction of the cliffs.  During your slog, you occasionally pass some strange markers placed on stones and boulders jutting out of the knee-deep water, or hanging from the moss-covered limbs of dead trees.  Some of the stones have the crude shape of a spider painted in what seems to be a mixture of mud, crushed berries and perhaps blood, while spider-shaped effigies hang in the trees.  The markers become more prominent as you follow the tracks towards a small wood that spreads out at the base of the high stone cliffs.  Another hour of slogging brings you to the end of the marsh and you stand under swaying willows with firm earth beneath your feet.  The sounds of crashing ocean waves can be heard in the distance beyond the cliffs and the smoky scent of cook fires is on the air.  The tracks are clustered heavily here and can easily be followed deeper into the woods and towards the cliffs.


----------



## The Bashar (Sep 13, 2011)

Hrimr wipes some sweat from his brow, relieved to find this set of heavy tracks.

"I think we are getting close. Can you smell the cook fires?"

Hrimr bends back down and continues to follow the tracks.


----------



## Gregor (Sep 13, 2011)

********
*Swamp / Cliffs*

Another hour of tracking through the woods brings you very close to the cliffs, and the sounds of the ocean are much louder here.  The trees begin to thin out as you approach the craggy cliff wall and the presence of the spider-shaped effigies and markings are very abundant.  

You reach a clearing and quickly try to hide yourselves behind thick tree trunks, fallen logs or mossy rocks, for you see that a small camp sits about 100 feet away from you at the base of the cliffs.  The camp is nothing more than a grouping of crude lean-to's, tents made from filthy hides and one large hut built from logs, sticks and hides.  Surrounding the tent is a low wall, perhaps waist height for a medium creature, built from fallen logs, stones and mud.  The rotting remains of various humanoids are pinned by spears against the exterior of the wall as a warning: some wear robes, tattered armor or commoner's clothes.  In the middle of the camp are a cluster of cook fires that shed oily smoke into the air and whose flames are blackening hunks of bloody meat on spits.  Maybe 15 to 20 savage-looking goblins mull about the camp, cook meat or squabble noisily in their high-pitched voices.

Directly behind the camp, carved into the face of the rocky cliffs, is the facade of an ancient structure.  The facade itself seems to incorporate a number of snake-shaped and scaly carvings and weird runes.  Moss covers much of the surface and the climate has either worn much of it down or obfuscated the details with mold.  Weather worn stairs lead up to a yawning portal in the rock that leads deeper into the cliffs.  Painted around the portal are the same spider-shaped markings you've seen during the last few hours.

Given your slow start for the day and the hampered movement in the swamp, it is about 12pm or 1pm in the afternoon.


----------



## The Bashar (Sep 13, 2011)

Hrimr halts the group and motions at the camp a head of them.  He gets close to Kirio and whispers in his ear.

"What do you make of those carvings and runes?"

Hrimr then takes a long hard look at the camp to see where the Goblins are and if any are hiding.









*OOC:*


 Taking 10 to do a perception test, so 10 +11 = 21.  Could we get a map of the area?


----------



## fromage67 (Sep 13, 2011)

Gregor said:


> ********
> *Bronze Trident*
> 
> Lars, the masterwork tools fetch 27 pieces of gold and 5 pieces of silver, granting you a slim profit indeed.  When you arrive at the Bronze Trident, you only need to wait a few moments before you see Reece step out of the front door to throw a sack of garbage into a nearby pile of festering refuse.  He then splashes a bucket of water on the street in front of the entrance and heads back inside.
> ...




Lars/Romeo advances to the bar and drops a jingling purse filled with 25 gp on it. "That's, ahh, right. It was, ummm, like stealing candy from, ahh, baby. I, umm, hope the next task is, ahh, more, umm, challenging. Otherwise, ahh, you will be, ummm, paying a heavy, ahh, premium for the task."


----------



## funkmamagoat (Sep 13, 2011)

> "What do you make of those carvings and runes?"




Kirio studies the runes, and has been thinking on the spider shapped markings they have seeing all morning "The smaller they are the more hateful they are no?"  kirio shakes his head "Sorry Hrimr, I'd wager they relate to the yuan-ti the gond worshippers faught when they moved into this region..., let me hav ea closer look" 

OOC: kirio taking 20 on spider markings, religion knowledge check, total of 27-28... And obviously, that should be a 16 on the roll, not 70  ,  ipad tipo...


----------



## Bannock (Sep 14, 2011)

"There's not gonna be any talkin' to these lot. Look at those corpses on the wall," whispers Bannock in a disgusted tone. Despite his persisting affliction, he sounds confident. "I say we take them now, unawares. It took over a dozen of 'em to bring down that druid fellow. Here it's only three against one. Good odds!"


----------



## funkmamagoat (Sep 14, 2011)

"I'm inklind to agree with you; I hate those little c%#^s.  Let me think a little first though, in a swarm they are quite nasty, let's make sure we know what we are dealing with..."


----------



## Gregor (Sep 14, 2011)

********
*Goblin Camp*

Kirio, you're confident that the markings are not religious in nature and your knowledge of history does not seem to include anything that sheds light on the markings.

        *GM:*  Here is a map of the area and the goblins general positions.  The building in the middle of the camp is the large hut.  Various tents and leant-to's run around the inner length of the wall (lets say one square wide / 5ft) and can provide cover/concealment, but I have not put them down on the map - use your imagination!  

Your position is about 100 feet from the entrance to the camp, back amongst the trees and the cliff face / facade and cave portal is about 20 to 30 feet behind the camp.

Should things get violent, I'll throw down the letters/numbers so we can manage positioning during combat.     

********
*Bronze Trident*

Reece tumbles the coins out on the bar and counts them quickly.  With a smile he puts them back in the purse and says: _"Well done Romeo, consider us in the position to discuss further business.  Come with me."_

Reece leads you around the bar and back towards the single door that leads out of the tap room.  The door is heavy iron-banded wood secured by a large lock which Reece pops with the use of a key hanging around his neck.  He leads you through the door which reveals a set of old stone switchback steps that lead down about 40 feet and end with an iron door blocking access to the cellar beneath the Bronze Trident.  Reece also unlocks this door and takes you into a large stone room filled with crates, locked chests and barrels.  One oil lantern provides dim light and two more iron doors lead to other rooms.  Reece leads you into one of the doors, unlocks it and brings you into a small office that holds nothing more than a heavy wooden desk, a few locked iron chests and a few chairs.  Hanging from a sconce on the wall is a burning torch that sheds light yet no smoke.  He takes a seat on the opposite side of the desk, signals you to sit opposite and then brings a heavy leather-bound tome out of a drawer, along with a quill and some ink.

_"So, let me explain how this works Romeo."_ says Reece, "Annual guild membership is 50 pieces of gold, paid in full up front.  You then sign your name into the ledger so we have a record of you and can track your payments and your standing in the guild.  There is another step as well, but we'll discuss that once you've paid and signed."  He lets that sink in and then continues. _"Your membership grants you access to the Guild itself which I will also reveal once you've paid and signed.  Membership grants you the right to take jobs on behalf of the guild, as well as access to our vendors and their ... 'rare' goods and services.  Membership also means that pulling a job will not result in you being found in an alley with your throat cut for taking business away from the Guild.  Any and all jobs you pull require that you give 10% of your profit back to the Guild.  I mean any job, from robbing the archives of the Lyceum to stealing an old woman's daily bread.  We want our 10% whether its a few hundred gold or the heel from that loaf.  That fee goes towards Guild operations and upkeep.  Leadership of the Guild is not something you're in a position to know, so don't even think of asking.  Its hazardous to your health.  As for me, I am your one window to anyone above or below me in the Guild, so stay in my good books and opportunities may open up for you.  Get out of my good books and well ... I've already told you about how a man becomes chum right?  I am also your classic fence, so don't hesitate to use me if you need to sell an acquired item.  We have a number of vendors, but do think of ol' Reece now and again if you're looking to make your best profits.  Now, do you have any questions?"_


----------



## Adjuntive (Sep 14, 2011)

Though the distance is far for Alrics eyes, he attempts to see what the goblins are armed with, should their arms be visible.


----------



## Gregor (Sep 14, 2011)

********
*Goblin Camp*

Alric, due to distance, the trees and the ever-present rain, its difficult for you to determine anything about the goblins.  Their outlines show that they are indeed armed, but the specifics elude you.


----------



## Adjuntive (Sep 14, 2011)

Bannock said:


> "There's not gonna be any talkin' to these lot. Look at those corpses on the wall," whispers Bannock in a disgusted tone. Despite his persisting affliction, he sounds confident. "I say we take them now, unawares. It took over a dozen of 'em to bring down that druid fellow. Here it's only three against one. Good odds!"




_"Take them down quick, agreed. We don't want to give them an opportunity to escape. Though I can't see if they have archers or not. We should be careful not to approach without cover."_


----------



## digimattic (Sep 14, 2011)

Arnir sucks his teeth with contempt "Wretched little creatures. Nasty and Brutish. Not so unlike our Bannock here, but with far worse breath...." Arnir raises half an eyebrow and smirks before continuing. "I ought to be able to impede 5 of them in the same manner those swamp witches impeded us, and I have a rather...explosive...spell I've been just dying to use. The only caveat is that I need them to be grouped together...No more than 20ft apart. I'm also not sure how I'd fair with that much *attention* if the little worms are not killed outright."


----------



## The Bashar (Sep 14, 2011)

Hrimr begins to stroke his beard as he thinks over what to do. "If we can draw them out I can slow them down with a couple of my spells.  This may allows Arnir to catch a larger group of them with his spell.  We'll need to move up quietly and create some sort of diversion. Ideas?"


----------



## digimattic (Sep 14, 2011)

"Here's an idea: Bannock, Alric, run in there like banshees but stop short of the whole group. Let them run towards you. I will reign fire down upon them. Simple enough? These are _goblins_, not a group of Ragesian generals."


----------



## Adjuntive (Sep 14, 2011)

digimattic said:


> "Here's an idea: Bannock, Alric, run in there like banshees but stop short of the whole group. Let them run towards you. I will reign fire down upon them. Simple enough? These are _goblins_, not a group of Ragesian generals."




_"Goblin rabble or not, I'd rather take them unawares rather than have them fire arrows upon us while we are in the open. Though I admit your plan has some merit. Perhaps if we move quickly enough we can be inside their battlements before any archers can fire upon us. Hrimr, a distraction would be benefitial, conjuring one to take the attention from Bannock and myself would help. Does anyone object to this strategem or shall Bannock and I begin our charge?"_


----------



## funkmamagoat (Sep 14, 2011)

Kirio sighs "alright, well I have a few surprises of my own if need be, and better yet, if you agree, I can play music that will fascinate them and render them unable to attack as you approach to assault them, much like the song of the witches in the swamp; the effect will end as soon as you make any agressive move though, so walk quietly to position, cast no spells and do NOT draw weapons until ready and then attack; they may resist the magic however, in which case they may attack me and I can be the distraction.  Once we start in ernest I can boost your attack with my music, and can always start pepering them with arrows should things get nasty..."

OOC: kirio will walk forward so the goblins are in range playing fascinate, then begin playing inspire Courage when they attack,  +2 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +2 competence bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls, feel free to alter should you need to Greg.


----------



## digimattic (Sep 15, 2011)

Arnir waves his hands with impatience "Fine, fine....I'll warn you all once to hold position once the Goblins have approached You will not want to be caught in this blast. it might hurt."

Arnir waves his hand an a purple wave shimmers over him, from his head to his feet, and then disappears into his skin with a slight flash of light.

"Shall we?"


----------



## funkmamagoat (Sep 15, 2011)

OOC: ok, willing to try and fascinate them, but rules are a bit ambiguous, reads either I can fascinate creatures within 90 feet, or only one every three levels after 1st level? Will clarify with Greg...


----------



## funkmamagoat (Sep 15, 2011)

Kirio ponders a moment then smiles sheepishly "you know, on second thought, forget the whole fascinate thing, I'll just play to boost your attacks, it would not affect enough of them..."

OOC: ok, so forget the whole fascinate thing, 2 is not really worth it, better if I just play inspire courage...


----------



## Gregor (Sep 15, 2011)

********
*Goblin Camp*

        *GM:*  I'm going to determine the surprise round first - your stealth vs. the goblins' perception.  I'm making the role from a range of 30ft, which is when you could likely be spotted / also have line of sight and effect.

I'm only rolling perception checks for specific goblins (the ones most likely to have line of sight on you) as most of them are probably sitting around and can't really see over the wall / have a smoky fire in the way, etc.  The goblins at F11 and 14, I 13, K 11 and N11 and 13 have a chance of spotting you.  You all get bonuses to your stealth rolls (effectively increasing the DC that the goblins had to beat) due to distance and the weather, even though Alric rolled a 4, it was more like a 10 for the nearest goblins to beat.

So, here is what ended up happening.  Every goblin that had a chance to be aware of you, except for N11, is aware of you.  Every other goblin in the camp is totally oblivious.  Thus, a surprise round now happens where both the party and those few goblins that spotted you get to take a standard action.  Combat will then flow round to round after that.

I'll continue this in the next post, where I'll roll initiative.


----------



## fromage67 (Sep 15, 2011)

Gregor said:


> *Bronze Trident*
> 
> _"So, let me explain how this works Romeo."_ says Reece, "Annual guild membership is 50 pieces of gold, paid in full up front.  You then sign your name into the ledger so we have a record of you and can track your payments and your standing in the guild.  There is another step as well, but we'll discuss that once you've paid and signed."  He lets that sink in and then continues. _"Your membership grants you access to the Guild itself which I will also reveal once you've paid and signed.  Membership grants you the right to take jobs on behalf of the guild, as well as access to our vendors and their ... 'rare' goods and services.  Membership also means that pulling a job will not result in you being found in an alley with your throat cut for taking business away from the Guild.  Any and all jobs you pull require that you give 10% of your profit back to the Guild.  I mean any job, from robbing the archives of the Lyceum to stealing an old woman's daily bread.  We want our 10% whether its a few hundred gold or the heel from that loaf.  That fee goes towards Guild operations and upkeep.  Leadership of the Guild is not something you're in a position to know, so don't even think of asking.  Its hazardous to your health.  As for me, I am your one window to anyone above or below me in the Guild, so stay in my good books and opportunities may open up for you.  Get out of my good books and well ... I've already told you about how a man becomes chum right?  I am also your classic fence, so don't hesitate to use me if you need to sell an acquired item.  We have a number of vendors, but do think of ol' Reece now and again if you're looking to make your best profits.  Now, do you have any questions?"_




Lars/Romeo stretches his legs and says, "You, ummm, are kidding, ahh, right? 50gp." Lars/Romeo sees Reece's grim expression and sighs loudly, "I, ahhh, sure hope that, ummm, it will be worth it. The Gatepass guild, is, ahh, not so, ummm, unreasonable." Lars/Romeo pulls out a pouch from under his shirt and laboriously counts out the annual fee.

He then takes the pen and makes a great show of concentrating as he scratches a nearly illegible Romeo in the ledger. He smiles awkwardly, exposing a very unhygienic set of teeth, "I'm not, ummm, very good, with, ahhh, letters. So, umm, what is this, ahh, mysterious next step?"


----------



## Gregor (Sep 15, 2011)

*Goblin Camp - Surprise Round*

The party attempts to sneak through the underbrush and approach the goblin camp.  Along the way, either by stepping on a branch or scraping armor against a tree, you cause enough noise for a small number of goblins to turn their heads and prepare for battle.

        *GM:*  This is the surprise round, you are limited to standard actions only (though in the surprise round a charge counts as a standard action).

Ignore DM #2 and #3 initiatives, I'm just rolling them all now and they will come into play after the surprise round.  Remember, only the goblins at F11, F14, I13, K11 and N13 are aware of you.     

**********
*Initiative*

1 - Kirio
2 - Hrimr
3 - Alric
4 - DM #1
5 - Arnir
6 - Bannock

**********

Kirio takes out his flute and begins to play a rousing tune intended to inspire courage in his comrades (the party receives +2 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +2 competence bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls while Kirio plays)

        *GM:*  Kirio, in the interest of moving things forward, I am acting on your stated intentions both on the board and via email to begin with inspire courage.     

Goblin Camp - Surprise Round


----------



## The Bashar (Sep 15, 2011)

Hrimr notices that the party's passage through the woods has turned the head of a few goblins. He readies a spell and waits for them to approach.









*OOC:*


 I am readying Soften Earth and stone.  I will be casting in a rectangle (2x5) from D12&13 to H12&13.  The trigger for my readied action will be if any goblins enter that area.  Any goblin caught in the mud has to make a reflex save vs DC 15.  If it fails it it gets stuck in the mud for 1d2 rounds.  The area turned to mud is treated as difficult terrain.


----------



## Adjuntive (Sep 15, 2011)

ignore this post.


----------



## Adjuntive (Sep 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


ignore the last post. totally forgot about the standard action restriction during a surprise round. my bad. DM allowed me to repost my turn.







Seeing the goblins rear their head at the party's presence Alric feels no surprise due to his own dumpster-like movement. Knowing his time is short to keep the goblins inside the fence he charges to the entrance of the fort (E12) and uses his momentum to skewer the guarding goblin.









*OOC:*


forgot the song bonus. Actual attack result is 22.


----------



## Gregor (Sep 15, 2011)

********
*Goblin Camp*

Alric, your bastard sword impales the goblin with a horrible wet ripping sound as the steel shears armor, flesh and cracks bones.  The tip and a good two feet of steel protrude from the goblin's back, glistening with blood.  The goblin is slain instantly.

Up close, you can see that the goblins are armed with short bows, morning stars and small wooden shields that are painted with the spider-shaped emblems and markings you've seen in the swamps and that are plastered on the cliff-face behind the camp.

The other goblins that were able to notice your arrival, take aim with their short bows and loose a salvo of crude black feather-fletched arrows at Alric.  One arrow finds a gap in the warrior's heavy armor and drives into his flesh.

        *GM:*  You only take 4 damage, not 8 Alric.  Miscalculation of your AC on my part.


----------



## Gregor (Sep 15, 2011)

********
*Bronze Trident*

Reece looks over the scribble that Romeo claims is his signature, raises an eyebrow and shakes his head.  _"No problem Romeo, not everyone in the guild can read or write.  At least I'll always know that this smear means you." _ He chuckles and writes down 'good standing' next to your name, blows on the ink and then shuts the book.  He takes your purse and places it into a drawer on his desk.  He opens another drawer and pulls out a heavy bag filled with what sounds like more coins.  When he starts to dig around in side the bag though, you see that he is taking out black iron rings that he is inspecting for size.  He gives you a couple and when you find one that fits, he says: _"That is your guild ring.  You wear it on your left index finger.  Wearing that ring is your only method of gaining access to the guild house and we use it as identification amongst our members.  Put it on and follow me."_ 

Reece takes you out of his office, which he pauses to lock back up and takes you across the main cellar room, over to the other iron door.  Up close you can see that this door has a number of reinforcements on the metal, as well as four different heavy locks that Reece uses a different key for each.  Finally, he swings the vault-like door open and before you is a barricaded wood and iron trap door in the floor.  Reece laboriously slides back the iron barricades and lifts the heavy door up by a large iron ring on the surface.  The faint smell of mildew and sewer rises into your nostrils and a wrought iron ladder leads down into the darkness.  Reece picks up one of 5 lanterns that hangs from some hooks on the stone wall and heads out into the main room to light a wick from the burning one on the barrel.  When he returns, he hands you the lit lantern and says: _"Here you are Romeo, just head down that ladder and follow the old sewer tunnel.  There is only one path to follow from this location so you'll have no trouble finding the guild house.  Make sure your ring is visible.  Also, this is a one-way entrance only so you'll want to locate another exit when you're down there.  Oh and watch your tongue down there, we all may be guild mates, but you would not be the first green member to have his throat slit over some choice words." _


----------



## digimattic (Sep 15, 2011)

Arnir delays to see what the goblins do having just witnessed Alric skewer one of their ranks. He hopes to Mystra they will bunch up by the entrance to the fort.


----------



## Bannock (Sep 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


Whoa, sorry for the delay, I honestly thought it wasn't my turn.







Bannock launches into a charge at the remaining guard near the wall, charging directly for it (into D-14), and raises his glaive high to spear it from the other side of the wall.

"I'll make me a necklace of your wee little skulls!"


----------



## funkmamagoat (Sep 17, 2011)

Kirio continues to play...


----------



## Gregor (Sep 17, 2011)

*Goblin Camp - Round 1*

Bannock, you fumble with your glaive, managing only to strike the wall surrounding the camp.

After the shock of the surprise assault, another goblin steps out from inside the large hut.  The little creature wears tattered furs and wields a crude staff from which dangle a number of spider effigies.  Its face is painted red and it hobbles into the camp (to L10) before chanting and casting a bursting and crackly reddish spell that washes over his goblin comrades.

Following behind the weird goblin shaman and lumbering out of the hut is a hulking humanoid that stands well over 9 feet.  It's sloped mongoloid face is painted with the image of giant red spider and it looks out at you with glazed yellow eyes.  Its massive frame is covered in a patchwork of plate armor pieces, covered in metal spikes and the surface of the heavy shield it carries in one hand is likewise spiked.  In its other hand rests a rusted and blood-stained morning star, with a head almost the size of Kirio or Arnir's torso.  It roars out something in a mongrel language and moves forward with heavy thumping steps towards Alric.  Raising its massive weapon, it brings it down in a heavy strike intended to smash the human to goo.  The weapon strikes into Alric on the shield side with a horrible crash and creak of metal on metal.  The blow ripples through the human's body, jarring his bones and filling his vision with lights.

[sblock="if you speak goblin"]Kill them, but spare some to be sacrificed to God![/sblock]

        *GM:*  Hrimr, you're up.  I've made a mistake and the large humanoid went before you.  Whatever happens on your turn, I'll take into account whatever you do as prior to him attacking Alric.  Apologies.      

**********
*Initiative*

1 - Kirio
2 - DM #2
3 - Hrimr
4 - DM #3
5 - Alric
6 - DM #1
7 - Arnir
8 - Bannock

**********

Goblin Camp - Round 1


----------



## The Bashar (Sep 17, 2011)

Seeing as the Goblins aren't coming out of the camp, Hrimr lets the spell go without casting it.  He begins to cast another spell .  The wind begins to pick up and suddenly a shower of gravel starts pelting the goblins.









*OOC:*


 Hrimr casts Stone call on the bottom right hand corner of square of M13.  It has a 40 ft radius, the area is difficult terrain, and will last for 5 rounds.


----------



## Gregor (Sep 18, 2011)

Hrimr, your spell seriously injures the goblins as gravel and small stones batter their bodies and rip bloody cuts in their skin.  The weird shaman seems less hurt and the large humanoid seems unfazed by the damage and is able to push through the difficult terrain and continue with his assault on Alric.

        *GM:*  Alric, you're up.  The attack on you from my last post still takes place and the map reflects the current situation.


----------



## Adjuntive (Sep 18, 2011)

Alric staggers with the tremendous force of the behemoth humanoids blow. He grits his teeth in jarring pain and staggers back a step as the gigantic weapon skids off his shield and hits the ground with the same thud you'd expect from a boulder.

Raising his sword and shield afterwards and returning to his fighting stance you see that Alric might be able to take 2-3 more blows such as that. But his glare is now focused like tunnel-vision on the giant since he now realizes he has to fell the beast quickly, lest that morning star create a grave and bury him in it simultaneously.

Alric shifts nimbly within reach of the large monster and within range of the point of his sword. As he moves in he thrusts the point of his blade seeking an opening between the mismatched armor plates to find the vulnerable abdomen of the creature.









*OOC:*


 Alric takes a 5ft step to F12 and attacks the large humanoid.


----------



## Gregor (Sep 18, 2011)

Alric, in your attempt to shift into range of the hulking brute, you wind up moving into the fringe of Hrimr's magical swirling vortex of stones and gravel.  The conjured rocks bash at you as the do the goblins and it makes movement difficult.  This causes you to stumble, leaving you open for an opportunistic strike from the giant warrior.  The blow clips off your shield with tremendous force and your attack glances harmlessly off the spiked armor of the giant.

Some of the goblins then move in to attack Alric.  They drop their bows and draw their small morning stars, pushing through the wind and dust from the spell.  The closest goblin to Alric and Bannock (F14) is immediately decapitated by a quick opportunistic slash by Bannock as it scrambles across the entrance to the camp. Two goblins manage to take clumsy swipes at Alric, but miss completely.

The rest of the goblins push forward and take pot shots with their bows over the wall at Hrimr and Bannock.  Two arrows sail over the wall in the direction of Hrimr, but fail to hit.  The salvo of five arrows aimed at Bannock pepper him, but only two manage to strike glancing blows across his exposed face and into a gap in his platemail. 

(moves: F14 to F13, I13 to G12, I15 to G13, H7 to F10, I8 to F9, I7 to G4, J8 to H5, K10 to H12, K12 to I12, M18 to J16, N17 to L16, O18 to L17, N11 to K11, N13 to K13, O12 to L12)
(Bannock got an AOO on F14 to F13 - rolled below)
(attacks: G12 and G13 vs. Alric; I14 and I16 vs. Hrimr; K11, L12, K13, L16 and L17 vs. Bannock)


        *GM:*  Alric, you suffer 4 damage from Hrimr's Stone Call spell.

I've also updated the map to reflect the current position of all the goblins - to make your lives easier! 

Bannock, only one arrow actually hits you (so only 4 damage).  I miscalculated the cover bonus for you.  I've amended on my own sheet for tracking the party hit points.


----------



## fromage67 (Sep 19, 2011)

Gregor said:


> *Bronze Trident*
> 
> 
> Reece takes you out of his office, which he pauses to lock back up and takes you across the main cellar room, over to the other iron door.  Up close you can see that this door has a number of reinforcements on the metal, as well as four different heavy locks that Reece uses a different key for each.  Finally, he swings the vault-like door open and before you is a barricaded wood and iron trap door in the floor.  Reece laboriously slides back the iron barricades and lifts the heavy door up by a large iron ring on the surface.  The faint smell of mildew and sewer rises into your nostrils and a wrought iron ladder leads down into the darkness.  Reece picks up one of 5 lanterns that hangs from some hooks on the stone wall and heads out into the main room to light a wick from the burning one on the barrel.  When he returns, he hands you the lit lantern and says: _"Here you are Romeo, just head down that ladder and follow the old sewer tunnel.  There is only one path to follow from this location so you'll have no trouble finding the guild house.  Make sure your ring is visible.  Also, this is a one-way entrance only so you'll want to locate another exit when you're down there.  Oh and watch your tongue down there, we all may be guild mates, but you would not be the first green member to have his throat slit over some choice words." _




Lars/Romeo slips the iron ring on his left index, and nods amiably at Reece. "Sure thing, Reece. I know, ahh, how these, umm, things go."

Looking much more confident and relaxed than he really feels, Lars/Romeo slowly descends the ladder. It is awkward with his sword banging against the rungs, and the lantern clumsily gripped in his left hand.

Lars orients himself at the base of the ladder. He then steps a few feet away, to make sure that he is alone and out of sight of Reece. If he is, he lets slip his Romeo disguise before casting it anew, giving him a new half hour of disguise time.


----------



## digimattic (Sep 19, 2011)

Arnir glares at Alric's back and curses his stupidity after doing exactly the _opposite_ of what he had been told.

 I'm beginning to doubt this man was ever a soldier 

Running up alongside Bannock (D16) and points a long slender finger to a spot behind the ogre (Top right corner of J10) and from its tip a small bead of flame grows and morphs into something resembling a flaming skull. Once it reaches its full size of about 1 feet in diameter it shrieks off with terrifying speed about 5.5 feet off the ground, over the fence and the heads of the wind-whipped goblins, right into the heart of their ranks.

Arnir smiles with satisfaction as the blast licks at Alric in his heavy plate, no doubt singing some of the warriors hairs.

 Maybe the fool will listen next time


----------



## Gregor (Sep 19, 2011)

Arnir, your fireball explodes with a roar and the flames wash over the goblins in the camp.  Their clothes, armor, hair and even skin itself is instantly ignited as they are immediately slain and thrown to the ground from the force of the blast.  The corpses crackle and burn on the muddy earth and give off noxious smoke as fat renders and flesh melts away leaving blackened bones.
(goblins at J14, K13, L12, K11, I12, H12, G12 and G13 are dead)

The shaman tries to hide its face from the blast, but the wave of fire sets his furs ablaze.  Within mere seconds the goblin priest is completely immolated and he drops his fetish-adorned staff to the ground which smolders like a log taken from a camp fire.  The shaman shrieks and cries as his body burns away and he collapses in a heap.

The ogre manages to shield itself from the majority of the blast, suffering no more than fairly serious burns on his exposed extremities.


----------



## Gregor (Sep 19, 2011)

********
*Seaquen Thieves' Guild*

Lars, you climb down maybe 30 feet and end in an old worked stone tunnel.  The sound of a waterfall fills your ears and it smells of mildew and a faint fetid stench of garbage and bodily waste.  Walking along the tunnel, you emerge into an opening, almost like a subterranean cave, except that everything is worked or cut stone and a number of aquaducts can be seen above, below and beside you at the limit of your lantern light.  The stone work looks ancient and is a style completely different from that above in the South Harbour.  Your only avenue is to cross a worked stone bridge that suspends across the opening.  As you cross, you see that a wide river of water rushes beneath you, being brought in by a large waterfall somewhere in the darkness beyond your vision.  At the end of the bridge sits an unlocked heavy iron door set into the wall.  

When you open the door, lantern light bathes you and you step into a small entrance way where some cloaks and lanterns have been hung and some mundane daggers and rapiers sit on a weapon rack.  The lantern light shines in from an ornately cut archway that leads into the next room.  You can hear the sounds of people talking and laughing.

The next room is a massive round room with a high carved stone dome.  The walls are finely worked stone complete with carvings and bas reliefs.  Three other arched portals lead to other rooms - one at each cardinal direction.  The floors are covered in expensive-looking rugs and lanterns hang from hooks all around the room.  Paintings, tapestries and small statuary are arranged around the space as well, giving the place a well-appointed and wealthy look.  When you step in, the temperature suddenly seems to rise to a very comfortable warmth, the air smells sweeter and you can see that 20 or 30 armed men and women of various races are lounging on ornate furniture, chatting, or gambling at a table surrounded by high-backed chairs.  Nobody seems to notice your entrance, or  pay you any attention.

You have entered from the south and when you move into the centre of the room, you can see down the other exits.  The door to the north leads to a small chamber that looks to be very dark, save for a few candles on a pedestal in the middle of the room.  The portal to the east is fairly large and looks to be filled with tables covered in merchandise, weapons, armor and  other goods.  Guild members stand around buying and selling.  The exit to the west is blocked by a lock-less heavy wooden door.


----------



## fromage67 (Sep 19, 2011)

Lars looks around and smiles. Nice!, he thinks to himself. His first priority is finding an exit, so he heads first to the east to check out the room that way. He takes a look at the merchandise, but he keeps his attention on identifying doors or other means of exit. He also looks for other members preparing to leave, so he can follow them.

He plans on checking the door to the west after.


----------



## Bannock (Sep 19, 2011)

Bannock whoops with glee as the fireball washes over half the enemy number. The huge brute facing Alric now looms large in his field of view. Seeing the danger in the immense reach of the thing's maul, he takes a ginger 5-foot step forward into E-14 and slashes over Alric's head at the beast's face.


----------



## Gregor (Sep 19, 2011)

********
*Seaquen Thieves Guild*

Lars, the eastern room is larger than you thought and there are many tables and booths set up.  It looks like you could purchase pretty much anything you could want here: gems, scrolls, wands, weapons, armor, tools, traps, and even thief-specific equipment such as dyed armor, boot-knives, mechanical devices, etc.  Also in this room is a large wooden bulletin board posted with various pieces of parchment with writing on them.  Many men and women are gazing at the board and discussing. The only other exit leads to another room where a group of robed men operate a complex looking  alchemical laboratory and shelves are lined with books, bottled liquids, herbs and other strange looking things.  

The only traffic in the main guild hall comes from people either moving from the east (the room of vendors) or heading over to the west door, passing through and shutting behind them.  The door to the north has virtually no traffic.


----------



## Gregor (Sep 19, 2011)

********
*Goblin Camp*

Bannock, due to Alric's positioning, the Ogre gains enough soft cover that he is able to block your vicious slash.  Your weapon clangs off his spiked shield and the brute grimaces when he feels the force behind your attack.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Sep 19, 2011)

Kirio smiles as he sees so many of the little brutes fall to Arnir's fire, and continues to play...


----------



## The Bashar (Sep 19, 2011)

A little smirk goes across Hrimr's face as the goblins are roasted by Arnir's fireball.  However, the ogre seems mostly unphased by the damage it's taken.  Hrimr moves up (to D15) and begins to cast a spell.

"I'm going to bring in a little help for us!"









*OOC:*


 Spontaneous casting of Summon Nature's Ally II, I spend Heat Metal for the casting


----------



## Gregor (Sep 19, 2011)

*Goblin Camp - Round 2*

********
*Goblin Camp*

"Throg make soup from your bones!" cries the hulking brute before repeatedly striking at Alric with his morning star and then following up with a bash from his spiked shield.  The first strike slams into Alric's shoulder with a sickening crunch.  However, the second strike and the bash from the shield are knocked away by Alric's armor and shield.

        *GM:*  Updated map coming tonight.


----------



## Adjuntive (Sep 19, 2011)

In a flurry of events and explosive movments, Alric feels a wash of heat, a blade singing over his head and boulder bashing against the side of his helm. Seeing flashing lights in his vision he spits out a mouthful of acrid blood and looks squarely at the ogre.

_"Take my life and eat me if you will foul beast, but not before I take your manhood!"_

Alric lashes out with his sword, hopefully not for the last time, at the creature's groin, hoping that it will strike true.









*OOC:*


Alric is at 14hp


----------



## Gregor (Sep 19, 2011)

********
*Goblin Camp*

Alric, your weapon cuts a long deep line on the inside of the Ogre's exposed thigh.  He roars in pain and rage.

Witnessing the conflagration that destroyed the majority of the camp, the remaining goblins stand slack jawed and terrified.  It is only after they hear the cry of the Ogre and witness him smashing his weapon in Alric that they harden themselves and continue the fight.  

Three goblins seek to kill the elven wizard who threw the ball of fire (J16, L16 and L17).  They take aim with their bows and fire over the wall at Arnir.  Two arrows connect and punch through the wizard's conjured armor, but they cause mere gouges and scratches.

The two other remaining goblins (G4, H5) attempt the same, but aim for Hrimr.  Only one arrow finds the dwarf and like Arnir, suffers no more than a glancing strike from the projectile.

        *GM:*  Arnir, the third attack was +1 higher than it should have been.  Accident on my part.  Result is still 21 which hits: your current AC is 21 (+4 from the cover of the wall).


----------



## The Bashar (Sep 19, 2011)

Hrimr attempts to retain his concentration on the spell as the arrow glances off his shoulder.









*OOC:*


 DC for concentration check is 13 (10 + Spell Level (2) + Damage Taken (1)).  Roll modifier is +8 (Caster Level + Wis Modifier).


----------



## fromage67 (Sep 20, 2011)

Lars/Romeo is brought up short in fascination. Such a fantastic market! Gatepass had similar things, but not quite like this.

He approaches the bulletin board, and noticing everybody's interest, he catches the eye of a nearby guildmember and asks, "Hey mate. I'll give you a silver bit if you would read the notices for me."


----------



## Gregor (Sep 20, 2011)

********
*Seaquen Thieves' Guild*

An attractive young woman with short dark hair, green eyes and thin lips looks back at you from under a dark hood.  She is clad in black leather armor and a rapier and hand crossbow hangs from her belt, while a bandoleer of tools and small instruments runs from a shoulder to an opposite hip.  She smiles and says: "Sure, always willing to make extra coin."

She points to the board, on which there are four separate notices.  "These are the jobs that are open to guild members - first one to complete it gets the purse.  Leadership puts them up once and a while, but any member can post a job they need taken care of.  Right now there is an assassination contract put out on the head of a small carpenter's guild that some refugees formed in order to make some money and help build homes.  Don't they know we run that racket?  Anyway, there is also a notice that some fellow named Nathan Lowduke is in possession of a dragon's egg and is looking to sell.  Notice says that he has been unwilling to use the guild's fence and should be relieved of his prize.  They mark his hang out or home as a warehouse near the Bronze Trident.  Hmmmmm there is also a contract for someone to steal a small stone statue from Magristrate Lorb's estate ... that should piss the ol' cranky dwarf off.   Last is a a request from the Three Delinquents, those robed Lyceum flunkees in the other room cooking up potions and what not.  They are offering to pay gold for the acquisition of rare and strange material components - grave dust, mandrake roots, spider fangs, blah blah blah."

The young thief looks you over and says: "Well that's the board.  You're new here eh?  I've never seen you around."  She stretches out her hand to shake yours with a grin, "name's Marion the Underhanded.  Pleased to meet you."


----------



## digimattic (Sep 21, 2011)

Arnir roars as much in pain as in indignation "Filthy little wretches! Why don't you have the good sense to just _die!_" Holding his bow tightly, he extends his hand, palm facing the goblins and three shimmering white orbs with purple specs fly from his hand with a streak into the chests of the goblin archers


----------



## fromage67 (Sep 21, 2011)

Lars/Romeo shakes the girl's hand, briefly regretting that he doesn't appear as Lars at the moment. "Romeo. Ahhh, Barnburner to my friends." Lars/Romeo grins hideously, displaying his rotting dentition.

"So, ummm, do they say exactly, ahh, where this warehouse of Lowduke's, ahh, is? I might, ummm, take a look at, ahhh, Magistrate Lorb's as well. Anyways, yes, I, ummm, am new here. From, ahhh, Gatepass."


----------



## Gregor (Sep 21, 2011)

********
*Goblin Camp*

Arnir, all three of the goblins crumple to the ground with smoking holes in their chests.


********
*Seaquen Thieves' Guild*

"Nice to meet you Romeo.  Gate Pass eh? You're a long way from home.  Anyway,  lemme take another look for you." says Marion who then turns her attention to the notices for a moment.  "Hmmmm, looks like Lowduke's warehouse is West of the Bronze Trident, along the docks, between a fishmonger and a rope maker's shop.  Should be easy enough to find.  Lorb's estate is up near the Lyceum, everyone knows where it is.  That twat of a magistrate fills his grounds with gaudy statues of Dwarven gods and other expensive crap.  Anyway, lemme show you around."

Marion leads you into the main room and describes it as the Guild Hall, a place where members relax, gamble and gaze upon some of the acquisitions that have been made and donated to the guild.  To the north she notes that the small shadowy chamber is the chapel to the Church of Mask, Lord of Thieves.  Marion tells you that a priest named Father Dusk makes his chambers in there.  She then leads you over to the Western door, opens it and takes you through.

You walk along a short stone hallway and reach a four way intersection.  "Alright," says Marion, "if you keep walking West, you get to the guild member chambers.  You or any other member can find a place to rest or lay low for a while.  Some of the guild lieutenants spend time there, you can make them out by the extra ring they wear on their finger.  Now, if you see someone with three rings, you watch your tongue and you keep your eyes down.  There is also a well stocked pantry and kitchen should you need a bite or a drink.  If you turn right and head North, you'll come to a heavy iron door which leads out into tunnels that probably served as a sewer at some point.  Just follow the chalk markings on the walls and eventually you'll find a ladder leading up to an abandoned house in the South Harbour.  That's your main way in and out.  If you take a left here, and go South, you'll find the guild office which is where you turn in completed jobs, pick up your purses and pay your guild tithe.  All clear?"


----------



## fromage67 (Sep 21, 2011)

"All clear! Ahhh, thanks for your help, ummm, Marion. I'll, ahh, see you around." He waves and starts walking towards the chalk markings. When he is sure he is alone, he lets his Romeo disguise slip, and heads slowly towards home, hoping his friends will have arrived.


----------



## Bannock (Sep 22, 2011)

Bannock sidesteps into F-13, and shouts back at the huge beast, "You keep the soup! Bannock'll make a porridge of your brains!"

Though somewhat sluggish, due to the fact that he's missing a small piece of his soul, attacks with vigor. As he steps out from behind Alric, he switches to a left handed grip on his glaive, and taking a back step with his right foot, he pivots on it as he pushes off with his left, to deliver a wild whirling strike at the ogre.


----------



## Gregor (Sep 22, 2011)

*Goblin Camp - Round 3*

********
*Goblin Camp*

Bannock, before you're able to strike, you find that you have stepped into Hrimr's ongoing spell of whirling gravel and rocks.  They pelt you when you move into position and hamper your movement.  Your attack also clangs harmlessly off the ogre's shield.

        *GM:*  Bannock, you take 4 damage from Hrimr's stone call spell.     

**********
*Initiative*

1 - Kirio
2 - Hrimr (stone call ends in 2 rounds)
3 - DM #3
4 - Alric
5 - DM #1
6 - Arnir
7 - Bannock

**********

Goblin Camp - Round 3


----------



## funkmamagoat (Sep 22, 2011)

Kirio mentally goes through several possibilities as to what he could do to aid his companions against the lumbering Ogre, and decides that the best thing he can do for now is keep playing Inspire Courage...


----------



## The Bashar (Sep 22, 2011)

Hrimr finishes his spell.  The ground beside Alric and the Ogre (F11) begins to crack and two earthen hands grab the surface.  A halfing sized humanoid made of earth and stone pulls itself to the surface.  It sees the Ogre and attempts to slam it with its stone fists.

While this happening Hrimr casts another spell, warm positive energy fills his hands.  At the completion of his spell Hrimr holds the energy in his hand and strides forward to help Alric (Move to E12).  As he move forward he draws his shield to protect himself.  He touches Alric's back and his wounds begin to heal.

"We should pull back! Let him dance with my earth elemental!"









*OOC:*


 Assuming the Ogre is of giant subtype my effective AC against it is 21.  Elemental durations is 5 rounds


----------



## Gregor (Sep 22, 2011)

********
*Goblin Camp*

With an audible grumble of grinding rock, the small elemental smashes its stony limbs into the Ogre with a bone cracking slam.  The Ogre's knee buckles from the unexpected impact and grunts in pain as he prepares to continue the battle.

Ignoring the warrior with the glaive, the Ogre continues his assault on Alric.  When his two mace strikes are deflected, he turns his attention to the elemental and slams it viciously with his spiked shield.

        *GM:*  Hrimr, when you summon something you need to roll its hitpoints.  I've used the 3.5 monster to determine its hit points.


----------



## Adjuntive (Sep 22, 2011)

Alric continues to press his attack, bolstered by the backup of Bannock and Hrimr's elemental in addition to Kirio's song.









*OOC:*


Both rolls include the +2 song bonus


----------



## Gregor (Sep 22, 2011)

Alric cuts a deep gash in the Ogre's arm.  Though bloody and winded, the Ogre still shows signs of staying in the fight.

Despite the presence of their boss, the remaining goblins drop their weapons and flee to the back of the camp, hoping to climb over the back wall and scatter.


----------



## digimattic (Sep 27, 2011)

Arnir looks at the Ogre with a mix of impatience and admiration

 Look how this beast fights on..._if only I could control its power!_ 

Nonetheless, there is a job to be done, and Arnir steels his mind to the task at hand. Running to D12, Arnir raises both palms towards the beast and closing his eyes, he begins to speak his ancient words of power. A blinding beam of pure flame erupts from his hands and lances out at the Ogre, weeping blood from its wounds.


----------



## Gregor (Sep 27, 2011)

*Combat Over*

********
*Goblin Camp*

Arnir's scorching ray causes horrible third degree burns across the Ogre's face and neck.  Bubbling charred flesh weeps blood and pus and the beasts eyes roll back into its skull.  Its smashed knee gives out and more blood pours from the wound on its inner thigh.  With a grunt and a final exhalation of breath, the monster falls to the ground with a heavy lifeless thud.

By now the goblins have climbed over the wall and scattered into the woods yelping and shrieking for their lives.  

Hrimr's whirling spell of gravel and rocks finally subsides and you are left alone in the camp.

It is about 1pm in the afternoon.

********
*Seaquen*

Lars, at the end of a rather confusing journey in the catacombs beneath the South Harbour, following the chalk marks on the walls, you climb a ladder, lift a trap door and find yourself in a derelict house.  The windows are boarded up and the door is blocked with planks of wood nailed into the walls.  You scratch your head and look around until you find a secret door made to look like a portion of the wall.  After slipping out and closing the door, you head back to your house.

Unfortunately, the party has still not returned.

It is about 5 or 6 pm in the evening.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Sep 27, 2011)

Kirio stops playing and whistles in admiration at the fiery carnage before him _"That was a most satisfying show of pyrotechnics Arnir; impressive!"_

He walks over to Alric, shakes his head at his bloody and beaten appearance, and then slowly hums a melody as he waves his hands over him.  As his hand move they begin to glow green, and Alric's wounds begin to feel better (CLWs twice).

He them casts detect magic in the direction of the smoldering goblin camp and corpses, and begins to search the corpses...


----------



## Gregor (Sep 27, 2011)

********
*Goblin Camp*

Kirio, nothing in the camp registers a magical aura, save for the lingering presence of the recently cast spells.  Also, you do not find anything of value, asides from the mundane weapons and armor, on the corpses of the goblins, the shaman and the Ogre.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Sep 27, 2011)

Kirio gets ups and kicks the dead shaman in the head after searching his remains; he then turns his attention to the hut he came out of and begins searching it and any other hut that is still standing...


----------



## Gregor (Sep 27, 2011)

********
*Goblin Camp*

Kirio, there is a curious absence of any valuables in the single large hut.  There is a large sleeping pallet which presumably was used by the Ogre, as well as a smaller one surrounded by strange spider fetishes carved from wood and stone.  Some sacks of weevil-infested food lay in a corner.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Sep 27, 2011)

Kirio emerges from the hut with a disgusted look on his face.  He kicks the dead shaman in the head again for good measure, and then looks over at the yawning portal in the rock that leads deeper into the cliffs.... He looks to the others and indicates the portal with his thumb behind him _"nothing here but dead goblins and worthless junk.  Looks like we're going to have to go in there if this is going to be worthwhile..."_

Kirio draws his bow and slowly makes his way to the stairs leading up to the portal... he inspects them for any sings of traps of structural danger...


----------



## Gregor (Sep 27, 2011)

********
*Goblin Camp / Cave*

Kirio, despite the obvious ancient age of the stairs, the portal and the carved snake-themed edifice of the stone, everything looks sound and stable.  You do notice some fault lines running through the rock, hinting at previous cracking and  potential cave-ins or loose masonry, but the entrance seems safe.  You also do not notice any traps or hindrances to your passage.

Climbing the short set of weathered steps takes you, to the West, through the portal which is about about 15 or 20 feet deep through the cliff face.  You stand at the threshold of a square stone chamber. Dim light spills in from outside, though even with your elven eyes, it is difficult to discern many details about the space due to darkness and shadow.  The corners of the room have pillar bas-reliefs that are covered in carved scales and the floors are cut stone tiles.  Three hallways lead out of the room, one to the West (where you are facing), one to the North and one to the South.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Sep 27, 2011)

Kirio looks back to the others and motions for them to follow (OOC: if any of you are thinking "hey woa, hold up man, let's talk about this..." then I'll assume you speak up now and kirio holds)

He casts detect magic again (OOC: or uses his previous casting if it has been less than five minutes) and enters the room (again, looking for traps).  He inspects the room as best he can once inside; paying particular attention to the carvings and the southern hallway while he waits for the others to gather _"well, looks like we'll have to explore a bit; Likely a yuan-ti dwelling judging from the writings at the temple last night.  I'm for continuing on, no sense turning back now?"_


----------



## Gregor (Sep 27, 2011)

*GM:*  Kirio there is insufficient light in the room for you to discern details, let alone search for traps.  Moreover, the hallways are drenched in shadow.  You'll need light to see as you continue on.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Sep 27, 2011)

Frustrated by the lack of light, even for his elven eyes, he looks back to the group _"Arnir, can you provide us with some light, or do we have some torches, we will need them if we're going to continue"_


----------



## The Bashar (Sep 27, 2011)

Hrimr moves up beside Kirio and says:

"Let me have a look, I can see in the dark."

Hrimr looks around to the room the party has entered.


----------



## Gregor (Sep 27, 2011)

********
*Caves*

Hrimr, the chamber you are standing in is devoid of furnishings.  The walls are smooth stone and have been plastered with spider motifs that have been relatively recently painted on.  The four cosmetic pillars in the corners of room  resemble the bodies of snakes, rising up from the floor.  They continue up into the domed ceiling where they coil into one another in a spiral pattern.

The hallway to the west is about 20 feet long and ends at a stone door covered in faint carved runic script in a language you do not understand.  The hallway to the South runs about 30 to 40 feet before ending prematurely at a pile of rocks that have caved in from the ceiling blocking further travel.  Just before the cave in, perhaps 5 to 10 feet, is another hallway that branches off to the West.  The hallway to the North resembles the one to the south, but it ends with another rune-covered stone door.  There is also another hallway that turns to the West just before the door.

You are certain, after spending 10 minutes or so, that the chamber in which you stand is free from traps.

        *GM:*  To save on posts, lets assume you explain what you see to the party.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Sep 27, 2011)

Kirio listens with interest as Hrimr relates what he sees _"Thank you Hrimr.  We will still need some light if we are to continue however, lest we encounter something that is not happy to see us, which I know is hard to countenance; and yet I have said it my friends, and it is likely..."_


----------



## digimattic (Sep 28, 2011)

Arnir steps into the chamber and wraps his traveler's cloak around him to shield against the dank, musty cold.

"I can produce some light, yes...But what do you make of these spiders?"

Having said that, Arnir motions his hands and the top of his bow begins to glow a bright, pure white, pulsating ever so slightly.


----------



## Gregor (Sep 28, 2011)

********
*Caves (entry chamber)*

The burst of light from Arnir's spell allows you all to now see what Hrimr has been viewing.  The spider markings and paintings on the wall have been slathered on with what looks like blood, now dried and reddish black.

Kirio, there is not much specific or obscure knowledge that you know about the Yuan-Ti, who are secretive and largely hidden away from the eyes of civilization.  They are an evil race of serpent folk that worship the dark snake god Set.  Master manipulators and tyrants, they commonly seek to infiltrate and assume control of human cities and even nations.  There are a number of species, though most common are Purebloods, Half-Bloods and Abomintions.  Purebloods look largely human, save perhaps for a few snake-like features: serpent pupils, a slightly forked tongue, etc., and they are most often found amongst a civilization that the Yuan-Ti have set their sights.  Half-Bloods are closer in appearance to snakes, or may have strange appendages such as vipers or cobras for arms.  Abominations are the masterminds of Yuan-Ti society and are large snakes with humanoid arms.  All Yuan-Ti are highly intelligent, strong, can shape-change at will, possess innate magical powers and have skill with martial weapons.


Yuan-Ti


----------



## The Bashar (Sep 28, 2011)

Hrimr draws his shield and warhammer.  

"Never hurts to be careful.  I think we should head down the path to the south.  See what's down the hallway.  Or did you want to check the doors our Kirio?"


----------



## funkmamagoat (Sep 28, 2011)

Kirio smiles as Arnir produces a magical light "_There now... that's better.  I'm afraid the spiders are new to me as well_ (ooc: took 20 on a religion knowledge check when we got to the goblin camp and apparently new nothing). _This room screams Yuan-ti to me however, and as you no doubt also surmised the spider motif seems a more recent addition.  I doubt we will find Yuan-ti, at least I certainly hope not, terrifying creatures!_"

He moves towards the rune covered door at the end of the western hallway _"shall we see if we can open this thing?  Hrimr, you should perhaps have a gander and listen first, your senses are likely more reliable than mine underground."_


----------



## The Bashar (Sep 28, 2011)

"Sure I'll have a look at the door."

Hrimr moves up to the western door and has a good look at it.


----------



## Gregor (Sep 28, 2011)

********
*Caves (entry chamber)*

Hrimr, you stare at the door and see nothing of interest: no locks or handles.  You can tell that the door is hinged somewhere to the left of the door and it looks like it opens into the next room.  You also hear nothing from the other side.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Sep 28, 2011)

Kirio shrugs as Hrimr seems to hear nothing... He wistles a quick tune and swirls his cap over his shoulder (OOC: cast resistance on self), and tries to open the door...


----------



## Gregor (Sep 28, 2011)

********
*Caves (burial chamber)*

The door slides open with a deep screeching stone-on-stone sound.  Despite its size, it opens fairly easily, but you still need to put your body into it.  Musty air that carries the scent of old death rushes to greet your nostrils when you step into the room.

The room is approximately the same size as the previous one, though the ceiling is flat and unadorned.  The faint light from Arnir's spell shows you that each wall contains burial niches cut into the stone, where ancient corpses lay wrapped in crumbling cloth.  In the centre of the western wall stands an upright stone sarcophagus sculpted to resemble a muscular human with the head of a cobra.  

Near the middle of the room is a sink hole in the stone tiles, perhaps 7-10 feet across.  All around the edge of the hole are thick blankets of white fibrous material which continue down into the shaft.  Here and there, on the ground near the shaft, lay the desiccated corpses of goblins which are partially wrapped up in the same white substance.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Sep 28, 2011)

Kirio's face contorts with a mixture of disgust and fear as he sees what he assumes is a spider's web in the floor_ "well here's a clue as to the spider motif I'd say..."_


----------



## digimattic (Sep 29, 2011)

Arnir curls his lip with distaste as he steps gingerly toward the door behind Kirio, peering in cautiously "This does not bode well for us, I fear. Alric, are you feeling up for combat? Bannock...how are you holding up?"


----------



## fromage67 (Sep 29, 2011)

Seaquen

His friends are still missing, so Lars decides to go scouting. He rummages through his backpack, and fishes out the trusty grapple and hook he has been lugging around half a continent. He dresses in his black clothes, and ties his sword down to his thigh with a supple leather thong. He doubles back and also takes a thin wand and tucks it in his waistband.

He heads out to Baba Gerty and orders a large lamb with yogurt.

When it is nice and dark out, Lars crosses town to get near the Bronze Trident. From there he casually strolls to the warehouse, and careful not to be seen, he spends half an hour checking out the building. He tries to notice any entrances, signs that people might be around, etc.


----------



## fromage67 (Sep 29, 2011)

Seaquen

His friends are still missing, so Lars decides to go scouting. He rummages through his backpack, and fishes out the trusty grapple and hook he has been lugging around half a continent. He dresses in his black clothes, and ties his sword down to his thigh with a supple leather thong. He doubles back and also takes a thin wand and tucks it in his waistband.

He heads out to Baba Gerty and orders a large lamb with yogurt.

When it is nice and dark out, Lars crosses town to get near the Bronze Trident. From there he casually strolls to the warehouse, and careful not to be seen, he spends half an hour checking out the building. He tries to notice any entrances, signs that people might be around, etc.


----------



## Bannock (Sep 29, 2011)

Bannock advances with his glaive held out in front of him as if to ward off evil.

"Oh I'm fine. Just stuck in a cave with what's probably a giant spider, is all."

Motioning at the huge pit in the centre of the room, he says, "So should we draw straws to see who gets to look down the hole first?"


----------



## Adjuntive (Sep 29, 2011)

Alric rolls his shoulders and stretches his neck muscles in an effort to both check his well-being and display it to others. His blood-crusted and savagely dented armor chinks quietly as he does this.

_"Tis a strange thing to be beaten nearly to the gates of the abyss and only moments later be fit enough to fight another battle, but that is so with me." _He nods appreciatively to the rest of the group in saying this. _"Though I mislike spiders. Revolting creatures! I will go in since mine armor will protect me more than you are protected, but I'd prefer you had your mage-fire ready in case any arachnids come from the rafters."_

Alric slides his sword free of its sheathe and edges carefully into the room about 10ft in and stops waiting for anything untoward to happen or a comrade to give him guidance on what to do next.


----------



## Gregor (Sep 29, 2011)

********
*Caves (burial chamber)*

Alric, you stand at the edge of Arnir's light, having only dim illumination for most of the room.  The closer you stand to the sink hole, the more you smell the unmistakable stench of rotting flesh and something acrid, earthy and damp.  The dried corpses of the goblins stare up at you with empty eye sockets.

        *GM:*  For the purposes of exploring this dungeon, I am going to set a marching order (who is where as you move through the dungeon) that I will use when/if anything happens.  This is purely so I can fairly adjudicate the effects of something.  I will constantly use this order since Arnir is holding the light:

Front Row: Alric and Kirio
Middle: Arnir
Back Row: Hrimr and Bannock

I will modify on the fly if people say they have gone off alone, stepped out ahead (as per Alric right now), etc.  

I just want to mark this down now so that when/if anything happens, you all know the order and we don't have to discuss who was where.     


********
*South Harbour*

Lars, you find the warehouse that Nathan Lowduke is supposedly occupying without any trouble.  It is perhaps a 5 minute stroll from the Bronze Trident, along the waterfront boardwalk.  It sits nested between a fish monger and a rope maker, just as Marion explained to you.

You hide easily in the shadows across the street, managing to avoid most of the constant rain by an overhang from a nearby building.  The warehouse has a broad set of heavy wooden double doors as its front entrance - a thick iron lock fastens them into place.  The boardwalk runs along the side of the warehouse, towards the rear of the structure which appears to be suspended over the ocean on barnacle-crusted stilts.  The building stands about 25 feet high and has a few windows running along its boardwalked sides (maybe one every 20 feet, and 5 feet off the ground).  Some windows have been boarded up, but one or two have plate glass panes that have been opened slightly to let in fresh air.  

Nobody comes or goes while you watch, but you can see dim lantern light spilling out from the open windows.


----------



## The Bashar (Sep 29, 2011)

Hrimr moves up behind Alric and has a look at the room.  He also looks at the webbing and the size of the hole.  He thinks of all the spiders he knows.









*OOC:*


 Knoweldge Nature check on which kind of spiders would be of the size to kill goblins and live underground. If successful I share the information with the party.


----------



## Gregor (Sep 29, 2011)

********
*Caves (burial chamber)*

Hrimr, you don't see anything of interest beyond what is plainly obvious to you.  

Given the thickness and amount of webbing, combined with the fact that humanoids were the victims, it is highly probable that monstrous spiders are the culprits.  These vermin can be found anywhere and can range in size from a small dog to larger than an elephant.  Some species favour the deep places of the world.  Many of these species that live underground, in caves or in the Underdark are hunters rather than web-spinners and use their webbing more for territorial or lair building purposes, for affixing prey in place to consume later and for chasing down and hampering a fresh meal.


----------



## The Bashar (Sep 29, 2011)

Hrimr whispers to Alric:

"This is likely the spider's lair.  We should retreat for now and explore the rest of these ruins for the decanter."

He turns to the party and repeats what he said to Alric and motions towards the door.


----------



## Adjuntive (Sep 29, 2011)

Alric winces at the completion of Hrimr's nature lesson on spiders, _"Pleasant..."_

Seeing no present danger Alric looks back and motions for the rest of the party to come into the room to illuminate it. He then circles the sink hole to the sarcophagus and in the spirit of looting the dead which was precedented in the tower, attempts to open it.









*OOC:*


strength check coming...


----------



## funkmamagoat (Sep 29, 2011)

Kirio readies his bow as Alric moves towards the sarcophagus, keeping a close eye on the hole in the middle of the room...


----------



## Gregor (Sep 29, 2011)

********
*Caves (burial chamber)*

Alric, surprisingly you do not need to put much strength into opening the standing sarcophagus; the door-lid swings open quietly on grooved stone hinges.  The ancient corpse of a half-man, half-serpent tumbles outward towards you in a cloud of dust, disintegrated fabric and mealy bones.  You jump back slightly with a startle as the body crumbles around you and a large heavy tarnished metal key, which was hung around the corpse's neck, clangs noisily to the floor.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Sep 29, 2011)

Kirio is honestly surprised at the turn of events thus far, half expecting a giant spider to jump on them at any moment... _"Well that should come in handy... What about the other corpses, anything of interest there?"_


----------



## The Bashar (Sep 29, 2011)

Hrimr breaths a sigh of relief. 

"I guess we don't have to be too cautious.  Let's have a look at the south passage, the one with the cave in."

Hrimr heads out the door back into the entrance chamber.


----------



## Gregor (Sep 29, 2011)

********
*Caves (south hallway, cave-in)*

Hrimr, the hallway ends at a cave-in that blocks all progress to the South.  The ceiling and walls sag and are fractured and cracked here.  Just before the cave-in there is a branch in the hallway to the West.  The westerly hallway continues for 15 or so feet before another cave-in blocks progress.  However, you can see, with your darkvision, that there are gaps and spaces in the crumbled rock.  You can see through these gaps and, just on the edge of your darkvision, there is another chamber.


----------



## The Bashar (Sep 29, 2011)

Hrimr searchs around the hallway and pile of rubble for the best way into the room behind the cave in.


----------



## Gregor (Sep 29, 2011)

********
*Caves (south hallway, cave-in)*

Hrimr, the cave-in is literally filling the hallway and blocking progress.  You figure it is filling about 15 feet of hallway.  You also figure that there are tonnes of crumbled stone in the way.  Short of removing the cave-in, there is no obvious or hidden alternative route to the chamber beyond that you can detect.


----------



## Bannock (Sep 29, 2011)

Bannock tests the weight of the rocks to see if it might be possible to shift some of the stones out of the way enough to open a passage.


----------



## digimattic (Sep 29, 2011)

Arnir pauses for a moment and furrows his brown as Bannock attempts to hoist the heavy stone









*OOC:*


Wow, my rolls are just garbage right now...


----------



## Gregor (Sep 29, 2011)

********
*Caves (south hallway, cave-in)*

Bannock, with some exertion, you are able to move a rather large stone out of the way, by dragging it back and out of the way.  You can see, now that Arnir has brought the light, that the cave-in, while not an insurmountable task, would take the party many, many hours of intense physical labour to clear enough space.

Arnir, you know that it is fairly common for ancient tombs, dungeons and other structures to succumb to cave-ins, sink holes and other structural calamities.  In order to pass through, the party would need to clear about 750 cubic feet of stone and it is unknown how much more stone still rests above the cave-in.


----------



## digimattic (Sep 29, 2011)

Arnir puts a hand on Bannock's shoulder "I know you're itching to show how strong you are, but I think our time is better spent elsewhere. Did anyone grab that key?"


----------



## The Bashar (Sep 29, 2011)

Hrimr strokes his beard for a moment.

"Wait, I can make this an easier for you Bannock."

Hrimr puts out his hands over the stones.  He chants in Dwarven and the stones begin to turn into soft clay. 

"You can probably cut through this Bannock."









*OOC:*


 Cast Soften Earth and Stone


----------



## digimattic (Sep 30, 2011)

Arnir smiles happily as the rock becomes soft and pliable "A handy trick, Cavekeeper."

He picks up a glob of clay and crafts a crude effigy of a person before driving a finger through its head.

"How long will this take?"


----------



## Gregor (Sep 30, 2011)

*GM:*  Hrimr can affect 50 squares with this spell.  You can easily cut away the soft clay with your weapons and make enough room to walk through the hallway.  This would probably take you under an hour or so.


----------



## Bannock (Sep 30, 2011)

Bannock puts his hands on his hips and arches back, stretching after the exertion of moving the stone. 

He reaches into the rock and pulls some out, rolling it into rods, shaping points and edges, and experiments with various shapes.

"Amazing! This is a trick any stone mason I know'd kill to have! How long will the spell last? Will the rock harden again? We could fashion many a stone knife or maul while it's like this." 

He takes the time to inscribe 'Bannock was here' into the wall. Then, feeling that they better not waste Hrmir's spell, he puts the wide blade of his great poleaxe to use chopping and shoveling great hunks of softened rock out of the passage.


----------



## The Bashar (Sep 30, 2011)

Hrimr chuckles at Bannock's child like wonderment.

"The effect is permanent. Druids stronger than I could harden the clay back to stone."

Hrimr sets himself to the task of clearing the hallway.


----------



## Gregor (Sep 30, 2011)

********
*Caves (Tomb)*

As predicted, the party is able to easily cut away and excavate a path through the cave-in due to its current state as soft clay.  After about an hour of labour, you walk through the previously blocked hallway wiping the chalky mud from your hands and weapons.

The chamber you now stand at the threshold of is a similar size to both the entry room and the burial chamber - perhaps 40 feet by 40 feet.  This room is much more ornately decorated however.  The ceiling is rib vaulted, with scaled snake reliefs as the ribs.  Covering all four of the walls is an exquisitely detailed high relief frieze depicting snake men worshiping a colossal viper at an altar, while behind the snake-men are human slaves prostrating themselves.  The frieze continues with other images of snake-men torturing humans, elves, dwarves and gnomes, and other macabre scenes.  Every ten feet or so an archway is also carved into the wall, dividing up the frieze into stand alone scenes, similar to the interior of a grand temple you may have seen in Gate Pass or elsewhere.

In the middle of the room sits a grand sarcophagus in the shape of a snake with humanoid arms crossed over its chest gripping a large sword.  The sarcophagus was likely covered in gold leaf at some point, but it has peeled away or tarnished.  Thick dust covers everything in this room, indicating that it has not been disturbed for some time.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Sep 30, 2011)

Be it curiosity, greed, or a combination of both... Kirio cannot resist pull of the grand Yuan-Ti sarcophagus.  Although terrifying, their mystique is too much to resist.  He carefully approaches it and cast detect magic, looking it over as best he can for locks or traps...

OOC: if Kirio does no sense anything peculiar with detect magic or notice a trap with perception he will try to open it.


----------



## Adjuntive (Sep 30, 2011)

Alric picks up the key from the neck of the dessicated yuan-ti and joins the party in excavating the cave in hallway.

_"Hm. A useful skill indeed. What I could do with that skill when sieging a castle..."_

Keeping a distance from Kirio not wishing to disrupt his analysis of the sarcophagus, he waits for him to finish and mentions helpfully:

_"Should it be trapped I would rather I open than you take the effect of any malicious device. You are too important to us to be the shield of our meat."_

Should Kirio accept this suggestion, Alric attempts to open the sarcophagus with the rest of the party at a safe distance.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Sep 30, 2011)

Kirio nods to Alric _"very well, what you say is not without logic"_


----------



## Gregor (Sep 30, 2011)

********
*Caves (Tomb)*

Kirio, you walk about 15-20 feet into the room and detect nothing with your spell.  Additionally, the sarcophagus does not appear to be trapped or locked.  Accepting Alric's help, the two of you stand next to the large coffin, grip the lid and heave, attempting to raise it and slide it over to reveal the contents.  

When the lid raises a fraction of an inch, you both hear a loud metallic crack and then the sounds of hidden gears cranking to life somewhere below you.  You look at eachother with panic in your eyes as you suddenly have that pit of your stomach sensation of fear.  It all happens in an instant: one minute you're attempting to lift the lid, and the next the tiled floor beneath you falls away, split in half in some kind of trap door.  A yawning black pit, five feet by ten feet and running the length of the sarcophagus, peers up at you from unknown depths.  

At the last possible moment, Kirio is able to leap to the side, grabbing hold of the edge of the sarcophagus and pulling his legs away from the pit.  Alric tries the same, but the weight of his armor is too great.  The party sees his gauntleted hands grasp at the dusty stone floor before he falls into the the shaft in the floor.  He screams a blood curdling cry as he falls and the trap door swings back closed with another clank of gears and a puff of dust.

Alric, you scream as you fall down a black shaft, your terror echoing up the walls.  It seems as though you fall forever until you slam into a solid stone floor.  You hear your bones snap, your armor crunch and the horrible screeching and ripping sound as sharpened metal spikes rip through you.  The pain is so intense and sudden that you're able only to cough up blood and pass out.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Sep 30, 2011)

Kirio gets up, his hands shaking visibly, and snickers a little at his own stupidity...  _"how I've managed to live 214 years is sometimes beyond me... my lust for loot and knowledge will be my undoing someday.  Well, at least I've managed not to soil myself... I think."_ 

It is only then that Alric's scream seems to register, and he looks back so see the floor once again closed, no sing of the armored warrior anywhere in the eerie light cast by Arnir's spell  "_hmmm, I dare say this does not bode well for my bedroll and rations.._. 

_"Did anyone bring rope...?  We may need some if we are to recover our stalwart Ragesian friend."_


----------



## The Bashar (Sep 30, 2011)

Hrimr gasps as Alric disappears from sight down the trap door.

"By Moradin's boundless beard! We have to find out if he's all right!"

Hrimr begins searching the room for trap doors and other possible switches.


----------



## Gregor (Sep 30, 2011)

********
*Caves (Tomb)*

Hrimr, you spend a few minutes combing the room.  You find the now obvious trap door and spot enough evidence to note that the door is linked to the lid of the sarcophagus.  The only trap door sits in front of the sarcophagus, so standing to the sides or the rear is safe.

You also find something hidden in one of the reliefs within an arch along the North wall.  You're able to remove the small stone shield from one of the carved Yuan-Ti in the scene, which reveals a deep key hole set into the stone.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Sep 30, 2011)

Kirio peers at the keyhole over Hrimr's shoulder and shakes his head "_Alric took the key we found didn't he...?"_

Kirio moves to the grand sarcophagus again, being careful to stand at the rear to avoid the trap _"stand away from the trap, let's open it and see what we see..."_.  Kirio once more opens the sarcophgus, and props it open with one of his daggers (sparing a look inside to see if there is anything within), and then kneels by the edge of the trap and calls down _"Alric, can you hear me??" _ to the others _"Hrimr, can you see down there, I can't make anything out?"_


----------



## Gregor (Sep 30, 2011)

********
*Caves (Tomb)*

Kirio, a blanket of dust flows off the lid of the sarcophagus as you lift it up and prop it.  Inside is the mummified remains of a very large Yuan-Ti with the body of a snake, the head of a cobra and the arms of a humanoid.  It is unadorned and crumbling from age.  Held across its chest is a bastard sword in a scabbard wrought with golden scales.  The pommel is in the shape of a cobra's head and likely make from gold.  Additionally, your active detect magic spell identifies an aura surrounding the sword.

The trap door on the floor whips open with the same cranking of gears, and your voice echoes down the shaft as you call for Alric.  You receive no reply.


----------



## The Bashar (Sep 30, 2011)

Hrimr peers over the edge and looks down the shaft for any sign of Alric.


----------



## Gregor (Sep 30, 2011)

********
*Caves (Tomb)*

Hrimr, at the edge of your darkvision, you make out the mangled form of Alric.  You inform the party that his crumpled form is laying at the bottom of the pit, 60 feet down, with three metal spikes impaling his body: one through the shoulder, one through the chest and one through his left thigh.  Blood covers his wounds and is splattered all over his face.  He is not moving.


----------



## The Bashar (Sep 30, 2011)

Hrimr sighs and mouths a quick prayer.

"Moradin, speak well of this man to his gods.  May they take him into their kingdom, where he may dwell for all eternity."

Hrimr stands up and dusts off his chest.  With a solemn tone he speaks to the party.

"Alric is about 60 feet down there with three metal spikes through his body.  He isn't moving.  I think he's gone."


----------



## digimattic (Sep 30, 2011)

"That did not go well. Can anyone pick a lock? I have no rope, but I can descend down soft as a feather....That doesn't solve the problem of how to get back up, however. Does anyone know if Alric had a rope on him? Do you Bannock?"









*OOC:*


Does a character have to be conscious in order to use a potion? Can they be fed one?


----------



## Gregor (Sep 30, 2011)

*GM:*  Arnir, there is nothing prohibiting the feeding of a potion to an allied unconscious creature.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Sep 30, 2011)

Kirio stands and smirks sadly... "_I do not have any rope, and am afraid I have no skill with locks, would that our friend Lars were with us.  I am honestly not sure what we can do for Alric without rope.  You could get down safely with your spell, but as you stated yourself, how do you get back up...  we could rummage through the goblin camp to see if we could fashion something...?  with the boon he will not die for a couple of days, but will eventually die of exposure.  I would not mind getting that key..."_ 

Kirio shrugs and moves back to the grand sarcophagus. He removes the bastard sword, admiring the cobra headed pommel.  He sits with it and begins examining it more closely, running his hand along its edge, trying to feel out its properties.

After a little while gets up again and shrugs indicating the sword _"this has magical properties... but a bit beyond me right now as to what."_


----------



## digimattic (Sep 30, 2011)

Arnir nods to Kirio "I'd like the key as well. Is there any chance we could weave that spider silk into a rope? Silk should be plenty strong enough to support the weight of one of us. The only alternative I can think of would be if we could make steps down the chute out of the rock somehow...but chiseling it would take days."


----------



## digimattic (Sep 30, 2011)

Arnir spins on his toes to face Hrmir "You. Can't you shape rock at a whim? I saw you do it in Seaquen. Must we stand her contemplating weaving ropes while you, the _keeper of caves_ could be fashioning a way down for us!? It's but simple arithmetic to see a ladder of 60'x1'x3" would be sufficient for our task. Hurry up man, or must I teach you how your own spells work?"

Arnir throws his hands up in exasperation as he walks away from the mouth of the pit and looks at the sword Kirio is inspecting. He first casts detect magic on it, and then tries to identify its properties.


----------



## The Bashar (Sep 30, 2011)

Hrimr gets fluster and blushes red.

"Of course I can do that! ...I just didn't think I could make a ladder that could reach the bottom.  I'm not that good with numbers.  Maybe your smart elven arse should come and make sure I've got the dimensions right."

Hrimr goes back to the hallway to find a stone of sufficient size.  He chants in Dwarven and when he stops his hands turn the colour of the stone.  He begins to fashion a ladder from the stone.  As Hrimr works his hands the ladder takes shape and starts jutting out of the hallway into the room.  When it's done he lowers it down to the bottom careful not to hit Alric with it.

"I can climb down and heal him. Worst comes to worst I can fly out of the pit if need be.  Any objections?"


----------



## Gregor (Sep 30, 2011)

*GM:*  Hrimr, I'm going to assume that the party helps you move that ladder around because it probably weighs somewhere in the vicinity of 600lbs.       

[sblock="for Arnir"]The blade is a +1 Bastard Sword.  Upon command, the blade will also shed a pale green light with the intensity of a torch. [/sblock]


----------



## funkmamagoat (Oct 1, 2011)

_"No objections from me certainly..."_


----------



## fromage67 (Oct 1, 2011)

Gregor said:


> *South Harbour*
> 
> Lars, you find the warehouse that Nathan Lowduke is supposedly occupying without any trouble.  It is perhaps a 5 minute stroll from the Bronze Trident, along the waterfront boardwalk.  It sits nested between a fish monger and a rope maker, just as Marion explained to you.
> 
> ...




Lars makes his way towards the seaward side of the warehouse. Looking around to see if he is being observed, he takes out his grappling hook and rope, and starts twirling it. He releases and throws the grappling hook over the edge of the roof. Once it lands, he pulls back slowly on the rope. He hopes that it will catch and allow him to climb all the way up.


----------



## Bannock (Oct 1, 2011)

"Hrimr, if you need help or want me to climb down, I can do it. I used to scramble up on the district walls all the time as a lad! I may not look it, but outside this plate I'm as surefooted as a goat!" says Bannock with no small measure of pride.


----------



## The Bashar (Oct 1, 2011)

"Thank you Bannock,  but I will climb down first.  If I need any help I will call up to you."

Hrimr leaves his shield beside the pit.  He swings his leg over the side and tests the first rung on the ladder.  He then begins his descent, taking his time lest he falls as well.


----------



## The Bashar (Oct 1, 2011)

Hrimr makes it down to the bottom of the pit with little trouble using his makeshift stone ladder.

He winces when he sees Alric's still form impaled on the spikes.  He slowly eases his body from the spikes and props him up in the corner of the pit.

"Time to take care of these ghastly wounds."

Hrimr begins to chant and channel positive energy.  He releases it into Alric's body and the holes left by the spikes begin to close.  He does this a second time to ensure Alric will be healthy enough to climb out.

"By Moradin's merciful maul Alric, you'll be all right. I was worried we lost you to the damnable trap."


----------



## funkmamagoat (Oct 2, 2011)

Kirio peers down and calls our to Alric _"That was a fun ride wasn't it!  Really makes you feel... alive.  Or you know, close to dead in your case, but not dead, which is exhilarating no???  Be a good fellow and make sure you remember to bring that key up with you when you come up... and hey, there's a nice sword here you should take a look at."_


----------



## digimattic (Oct 2, 2011)

Arnir taps his foot impatiently "Would that they could ascend ladders as quickly as Alric fell to his death..."

He then walks over to examine the keyhole in the wall, his curiosity burning a hole inside him.


----------



## Gregor (Oct 2, 2011)

********
*South Harbour*

Lars, to reach the seaside, you slip around all the way to the back of the warehouse.  You're forced to duck below some of the windows that face out onto either side of the building, but given their height from the boardwalk, you barely need to lower your head in order to pass unseen.

At the back of the warehouse, rain falls down on you and the crash of the sea waves sprays salty mist on you.  As you prepare your rope and grapple, you can faintly make out the burning night lanterns of the Elven warships that bob on the swelling waves out at the edge of the harbour.  

You throw your rope and hook up to the roof and thankfully, the sound of the water and the patter of precipitation on the wall of building masks the heavy metallic thud of the hook hitting the roof and sliding into a firm hold.  You are now faced with an unpleasant climb.

        *GM:*  Lars, you'll need to make climb checks to reach the roof.  The building is 25 feet high and you can only move at 1/4 your speed when climbing (about 7 feet a round).  Thus, you'll be required to make 4 climb checks.  *The DC is 7*.  If you fail by 4 or less, you merely make no progress.  If you fail by 5 or more, you fall.


----------



## fromage67 (Oct 3, 2011)

Lars smiles in satisfaction as he feels the grapple hook itself firmly. Not wasting time, he rubs his hands and looks up. Despite the wet windy weather, the climb is child's play to him. He quickly shimmies up the rope and surveys the warehouse's roof.


OOC: Lars as a climb skill of +7, so rolling just for form's sake...


----------



## Adjuntive (Oct 3, 2011)

Alric drunkenly rouses from his coma after a few good slaps from Hrimr. For a few moments he mumbles some nonsensical statements as if he were still in a fitful dream.

_"...mmm.. hmm.... the shield... mmm... is broken..... ... hmmm ... mm, only ... the gods... mmm...."_

When Alric finally comes around to something that can be called lucidity he looks glassy eyed at Hrimr. A look of disbelief washes across his face momentarily, then he grimaces and slowly clambours to his feet, obivously in extreme pain.

_"Thank you my friend,"_ he says to Hrimr clapping his shoulder with a pale shadow of the strength he usually has. Alric then limply climbs the stone ladder giving no notice to its odd existence.

Though his limbs are still numb from the constant healing and his energy low from the near death, his fingers slip from the smooth stone ladder. so he tumbles back into the pit...


----------



## The Bashar (Oct 3, 2011)

Hrimr smiles to see Aric up again.  He waits at the bottom of the pit while Alric climbs up.  Hrimr looks around the pit to see if anyone else has fallen into this trap.









*OOC:*


 If I see nothing I'll climb up after Alric


----------



## Adjuntive (Oct 3, 2011)

Apparently unhurt from the second fall, Alric coughs, grumbles something profane and then tries the ladder again.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Oct 3, 2011)

Kirio claps Alric on the back and takes the key from him.  He walks over to the key hole and inserts the key to see if it fits, and tries to turn it...


----------



## Gregor (Oct 3, 2011)

********
*Caves (Tomb)*

Kirio, you slide the large iron key into the hole in the frieze.  You feel it connect with something inside and you're forced to use both hands and use your body as leverage to turn the key against a heavy hidden tumbler.  You only need to turn it once and you soon hear a number of loud, strange sounds.  Like some grumbling beast being woken from ancient slumber, a deep rumble and roar vibrates through the stone floor and carved wall.  Clanking metal gears tumble into one another and then you hear the muted sounds of heavy stone blocks colliding and a weird sound that seems to be running water, but is more likely flowing sand or gravel.  The sound builds and suddenly the western most arch on the frieze begins to rumble, quiver and finally begins to slowly sink down into the ground.  

After a few minutes, the panel has fully sunken and has revealed a hidden passageway in the stone.  The dusty floor and cobweb strewn corners and ceiling reveal a narrow switch-back stairwell that leads deeper down into the caves.

********
*South Harbour (Roof of Warehouse)*

Lars, you make it to the top of the warehouse without any trouble and even pause to take in the night lights of the city and the harbour.

The roof of the building is slightly peaked in the middle and made from moss-covered clay tiles that shed the falling rain.  Needless to say, footing is important up here and it would likely be risky business to run or tumble.  Closer to the seaside of the structure is a large glass window skylight, also slightly peaked.  It measures about 15 feet by 15 feet and is fastened by a heavy lock.  Lantern light emanates upwards from the window.  Nearby, built upon the roof, is an old crane that likely could have been used to raise cargo off a moored boat and deposit it into the warehouse.

It is a simple enough matter to make it over to the glowing window, but you will require your own light source to safely navigate or search the rest of the roof.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Oct 3, 2011)

Kirio grins like a bit of a maniac as the floors rumbles and the frieze lowers to reveal the hidden passageway... _"This is fun isn't it, exiting even.  I'll not let it be said I don't learn from my mistakes however"_ He looks to Hrimr expectantly _"you are far better suited to this than I... shall we?"_


----------



## The Bashar (Oct 3, 2011)

Hrimr nods at Kirio's suggestion.

"You're probably right, if there is another trap I may be the best person to find it.  Give me a moment and we'll head onward."

Hrimr takes of his pack and rummages through it.  He finds the scroll of cure serious wounds and puts it into his belt incase he needs to grab it quickly.

"Lets move out.  I'm out of healing spells so don't be afraid to use the potions of cure light wounds you have.  Bannock take this." 

Hrimr hands him a potion of bull's strength.

"I know you're still weak from the spectre, if we run into trouble this potion will increase your strength."

He then waves the party forward as he descends down the secret set of stairs, keeping an eye out for any other traps."


----------



## Adjuntive (Oct 3, 2011)

When Alric reaches the top of the pit he nods his head with a small amount of embarrassment from having been caught in the trap. He hands the key to Kirio to do with as he wills and appreciatively examines the interesting cobra head bastard sword.

_"Astonishing... it looks as if the time that has so claimed the yuan-ti of this sarcophagus has left this blade unfettered. Though the hilt is not really my style, I find myself enamored by the quality of the blade. I would make good use of this sword if there would be no objections against it."_

If no objections arise he speaks with Arnir to learn the qualities of the blade and learn how it is used.


----------



## fromage67 (Oct 3, 2011)

Gregor said:


> ********
> *South Harbour (Roof of Warehouse)*
> 
> Lars, you make it to the top of the warehouse without any trouble and even pause to take in the night lights of the city and the harbour.
> ...




Lars reels in the rope behind him so that it doesn't dangle onto the boardwalk below. He leaves it coiled neatly with grapple still firmly hooked in case he needs to make a quick exit.

Lars then starts moving forward on his hands and knees, careful not to dislodge loose clay tiles. He approaches the large skylight and peers inside.

OOC: Could Lars maneuver the crane so that he can use it to get down onto the boardwalk or into the warehouse?


----------



## Adjuntive (Oct 3, 2011)

Alric, still badly hurt by the fall, decides to refresh himself with a potion of cure light wounds while he admires the yuan-ti sword.


----------



## Gregor (Oct 3, 2011)

********
*Caves (Shrine)*

Hrimr, your dwarven intuition tells you that the switch back stone stairs lead you down about 50 feet from the room above.  The stairs end at an archway that takes you into a small circular room that is no more than 30 feet in diameter and only 15 feet high.  You enter the room from the West (presumably the pit into which Alric fell sits about 10 feet lower and to the South beyond the wall) and immediately notice the large stone statue of a winged serpent baring its fangs along the Southern wall.  Light from Arnir’s spell glimmers against two brilliant green emeralds set into the statue’s eye sockets.  At the base of the statue sits a large stone chest, perhaps 10 feet long by 5 feet wide.  The walls of the room were likely painted in frescoes at one point, but now only muted colours and stains remain.  Also set along the walls are a number of stone shelves that are cluttered with the stubs of old tallow candles now covered in dust and mold.  To the North is a short hallway that ends at a cobweb covered stone door.

********
*South Harbour (Roof of Warehouse)*

Lars, you shuffle along the roof, making minimal noise compared to the rain slapping down on the clay.  When you reach the window, you are able to peer down into the building.

You can see that there are likely hundreds of wooden crates stacked everywhere inside.  Most run along the walls, but there are a few large piles that reach almost up to the ceiling of the warehouse, or run in long aisles between thick wooden pillars.  The result is a relatively labyrinthine layout.  Towards the front of the building you can see that a closed wooden door leads to a room built within the warehouse – likely an office or something.

Directly below you are three of the cronies that were present with Lowduke that night he was attempting to sell the egg to the noble at the Bronze Trident.  They are sitting at a round wooden table, drinking beer from a nearby keg and tossing dice for silver pieces.  One oil lantern burns on the table, and a few others sit around on the tops of crates or hang from nails in pillars throughout the building.  Though lit, it is still dim and shadowy.   Nearby to the table are a few iron cages filled with old hay.  You can faintly make out a furred limb, a scaled tail or a clawed paw emerging from the edges of the cages.

        *GM:*  Lars, the crane is pretty much a basic rope and pulley secured to a long horizontal beam which is affixed to a vertical beam on a circular base which can be rotated (so that the rope and pulley hangs over the warehouse, the sea, the boardwalk, etc. within its radius) with some elbow grease.  Disable device or Knowledge: architecture/engineering would probably allow you to operate/jury rig the machine.  However, it looks like its been out of use for some time - Knowledge: architecture/engineering would also tell you its condition.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Oct 3, 2011)

Kirio's eyes gleam with greed, but he waits patiently for Hrimr to inspect the room before venturing forth..., he inspects the winged serpent statue serpent from afar and racks his brain for any memories from the countless tomes and tales he's come across over the years...


----------



## Gregor (Oct 3, 2011)

Kirio, its definitely a religious image, but you have no idea what it means.


----------



## digimattic (Oct 3, 2011)

Adjuntive said:


> If no objections arise he speaks with Arnir to learn the qualities of the blade and learn how it is used.




Arnir, having looked like a cat afraid of water as the room rumbled and roared to life, regains his composure as Alric, risen from the dead, brings the sword to him.

"Ah, a marvelous bit of kit, that, if a bit gaudy for my tastes....You'll find it more deadly than a common bastard sword, and rather conveniently given our present circumstances, upon your command it will glow like a torch."

Having said that, Arnir follows the others trepidaciously down, pulled along by his lust for wealth and power. The light glowing from his bow pulsates softly as he pads down, nervously running his finger over the red dragonscale grip of the bow. His eyes bulge as he sees the chest, but recalling only too clearly what had happened to Alric moments before, he waits to see what happens.


----------



## The Bashar (Oct 3, 2011)

Hrimr motions for everyone to stop. He begins to check the room out, then gives the chest and door search for traps.


----------



## Gregor (Oct 3, 2011)

Hrimr, you do not find any traps.

You also do not find anything of interest beyond what is already plainly visible.


----------



## Adjuntive (Oct 3, 2011)

Alric smiles and nods appreciatively at the ingenuity of the sword as well as Arnir's prowess in understanding such things. As if elated by the fact he activates the sword's function for shedding light and walks into the hidden room until he stands about 10ft behind Hrimr, holding the glowing weapon as if it were a torch.

He looks up at the emerald eyed statues, _"Emerald is your colour is it not Kirio?"_


----------



## funkmamagoat (Oct 3, 2011)

Kirio smiles crookedly at Alric_ "I do enjoy emeralds, I cannot lie..., one more little thing and then let's see what we see, although I likely can't sense anything through the stone..." _Kirio strides into the room and casts detect magic, heading towards the statue and the chest...


----------



## Gregor (Oct 3, 2011)

Kirio, there is a moderate aura of necromancy magic emanating from the statue.  Nothing else in the room registers as magical.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Oct 3, 2011)

His nerves a little strained Kirio holds back from plucking the statue's eyes out with his dagger, and ops instead to try for the chest... _"get your sharp things at the ready, I have a nasty feeling about this..."_


----------



## Gregor (Oct 3, 2011)

Kirio, you lift up the lid of the chest with considerable effort.  The head of the statue peers down at you, bathed in the eerie greenish light from Alric's sword.  Inside the chest you find a macabre sight: the skulls of what looks like humans, dwarves and little folks, perhaps gnomes or halflings.  You have no idea how many are inside, or how deep the chest is.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Oct 3, 2011)

Kirio looks down at the macabre collection, unsure what to make of it honestly... except maybe feeling a bit of disappointment.   Well... what did I expect a Yuan-Ti idol would want as offerings I suppose 

He bends down and picks up a hafling skull, glares at its empty sockets, then curses softly under his breath and tosses it aside.  As the diminutive little skull clatters away, kirio tries to see how far down the layer of skulls goes...


----------



## Gregor (Oct 3, 2011)

Kirio, beneath three feet of skulls you find a layer of smaller bones: shoulder blades, fibulas, thigh bones, finger bones, etc.  You figure that this offering chest, or mass grave as it seems, is about 5 feet deep.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Oct 3, 2011)

A look of deep disgust on his face, both from the lack of anything useful and being elbow deep in dead things kirio stands and glares at the statue _"Really?!?  I hate Yuan-Ti, so sense of perspective at all.  Well... nothing but dead people in there... quite a few dead people actually... all... neatly stacked, long bones on the bottom, skulls on top, a little off putting really."_

Kirio shrugs and tries to pry the emeralds out with his dagger...


----------



## Gregor (Oct 3, 2011)

Kirio, you easily pry one of the acorn-sized emeralds out of the eye-socket of the statue.  As soon as it dislodges however, you black out.  Your mind is assaulted by horrible images: snakes devouring you, poison burning like fire in your veins, your soul cast into some terrible abyss of ichor, spires of bone and geysers of blood.  Vast serpents of shadow descend upon you and attempt to caress you with their cold nothingness.  

You suddenly snap your eyes open and spasm on the dusty floor of the chamber.  You're not sure what happened, but you are confident that you resisted it.


----------



## digimattic (Oct 3, 2011)

Arnir hovers over Kirio's twitching form and casts detect magic for as long as he needs to be able to precisely locate the source of the magic (presumably the emeralds)

Once he's satisfied with the source and school of magic, he tries to identify the spell


----------



## funkmamagoat (Oct 3, 2011)

Kirio sits up and shakes his head _"that was... unpleasant."_ despite his words he holds up the acorn sized emerald and smiles wickedly.  

Recognizing what Arnir is attempting to do _"any clue what that was, other than... really really not fun!"_


----------



## Gregor (Oct 3, 2011)

Arnir, you're confident that Kirio fell victim to some form of curse.  The spell can be invoked through both divine and arcane means.  The most common form is known as Bestow Curse and can cause any number of ailments to the recipient.  However, due to the almost incalculable ways to modify, customize and personalize the spell, it is not possible to assert what foul effects may have befallen Kirio should he have failed to resist.

Additionally, the magic emanates from the statue.  The emeralds are mundane.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Oct 4, 2011)

Kirio gets up and dusts himself off, then smiles at the younger elf "_that is rather nasty of them don't you think?_" he holds up his shiny green prize "_There is another one... care to give it a try, I'll boost your resistance to the effect a bit... c'mon, try it, it was... well... not fun, but resisting it is immensely satisfying..."_  He looks to the dwarf _"How about you Hrimr... try the legendary dwarven ... will, stubbornness... whatever."_


----------



## The Bashar (Oct 4, 2011)

Hrimr shakes his head.  

"You risk getting cursed for a shiny gem?  Crazy! Maybe we should just move on to through the stone door in the back."


----------



## funkmamagoat (Oct 4, 2011)

Kirio shrugs and pockets the emerald... _"probably wise... it was a rather unpleasant experience, depite the reward."_ he indicates the hallway with the door "_after you good dwarf..."_


----------



## The Bashar (Oct 4, 2011)

Having already checked the door for traps, Hrimr moves forward and attempts to open the door.


----------



## Gregor (Oct 4, 2011)

*Into the lair...*

********
*Caves (Spider Lair)*

Hrimr, you push the heavy stone door open slowly.  You need to throw your sturdy dwarven weight into the push as if feels as if something is binding the door or tethering it somehow.  However, with a final audible rip and tearing sound, the door grinds open.

As the party moves into the room, the air that rushes to fill your nostrils is redolent of mold and a sharp acrid chemical stench that irritates you.  Before you spans a massive room that is more of a cavern than a worked chamber.  At one point it was probably a grand burial tomb, but due to earthquake, sinkholes or some other age-old calamity, most of the room has collapsed away down a vast shaft into the earth.  The ceiling has crumbled, walls have peeled away and most of the floor is missing.  You stand upon a bridge of stone that was once part of the floor.  Directly ahead is another portion of the floor that stands alone like an island in a black sea. Upon its surface sits a giant golden sarcophagus in the same snakeman style seen elsewhere.  To the East is yet another bridge of stone that leads to another entranceway that heads deeper into the complex.  

What is most startling about this deplorable place are the uncountable sheets, strands and knots of thick white webbing that completely coats the walls and ceiling.  The only exception is a large tunnel in the Western side of the cavern and a few patches of stone that are covered in clusters of a purplish-blue mold that sheds an eerie phosphorescence that bathes the area in faint shadowy light.  

Incredibly, the webbing even hangs suspended over the dark chasm that looms below you, like some vast snowy carpet, thickly woven, opaque and plush.  Sitting on the webbing-floor are a number of glistening pulsating whitish sacs.  Hanging from the walls and ceiling are desiccated humanoid forms bound and wrapped in webbing, the occasional skeletal limb hanging outwards like the roots of some evil tree on the surface.

Shaking you from the strange sight of this room is the sudden movement of three large creatures in the gloom.  The spine tingling sound of chitin rattling and scraping against stone fills your ears and you now see that you are in the lair of some rather large spiders.  Two of the vermin sit below you on the suspended web floor, and measure no smaller than a draft horse.  The third is larger than a grizzly bear and is directly before you, perched upon the sarcophagus, and its eyes shed a weird orange light.  Thick red hairs cover its otherwise pitch black body and it turns its attention from what looks like a dehydrated and very dead human towards you.  

********
*Initiative*

1 - Arnir (swarms 1 and 2)
2 - DM #1 (H)
3 - Hrimr
4 - Bannock
5 - Alric
6 - DM #2 (L)
7 - Kirio

********

Spider Lair - Round 1

        *GM:*  There is some environmental information for this encounter.  First, all of the black space on the map is considered to be covered in extremely thick white webbing (so thick that you can’t even see below it) and this web-floor sits 10 feet below you.  Second, this means that if you want to move onto the stone island in the middle, or the other bridge (or anywhere else marked by grey stone tiles), you will need to jump.  Third, there is webbing all over the stone as well, so running or double moving is risky.  Fourth, the sides of stone areas that you’re standing on are very rough unworked stone with hand and footholds and can therefore be climbed.  Fifth, the weird fungus that sheds light in the room grants only enough for there to be very dim illumination.  This means that the spiders have concealment (25% miss chance).  You do not have concealment and the spiders do not have concealment from Hrimr (darkvision).  However, if anything is within 20 feet of Arnir or Alric (who have the equivalent of torches active) then the concealment is obviously cancelled out.


----------



## fromage67 (Oct 4, 2011)

Gregor said:


> ********
> *Caves (Shrine)*
> 
> Hrimr, your dwarven intuition tells you that the switch back stone stairs lead you down about 50 feet from the room above.  The stairs end at an archway that takes you into a small circular room that is no more than 30 feet in diameter and only 15 feet high.  You enter the room from the West (presumably the pit into which Alric fell sits about 10 feet lower and to the South beyond the wall) and immediately notice the large stone statue of a winged serpent baring its fangs along the Southern wall.  Light from Arnir’s spell glimmers against two brilliant green emeralds set into the statue’s eye sockets.  At the base of the statue sits a large stone chest, perhaps 10 feet long by 5 feet wide.  The walls of the room were likely painted in frescoes at one point, but now only muted colours and stains remain.  Also set along the walls are a number of stone shelves that are cluttered with the stubs of old tallow candles now covered in dust and mold.  To the North is a short hallway that ends at a cobweb covered stone door.
> ...




Disappointed at the presence of the 3 card players below, Lars realizes that burglary will be difficult under the circumstances ... but perhaps not impossible. He inspects the crane, and comes away relatively satisfied that he can operate it after a fashion.

He then turns his attention to the lock securing the skylight. He asks himself it would be easy to open. Then he carefully resumes his scouting, navigating the slightly inclined and slick roof, and making his way towards the front of the building.

OOC: - Questions for the GM: 1) Is the lock on the skylight standard, does it look easily pickable? 2) Will a Sleep spell work through a pane of glass?


----------



## digimattic (Oct 4, 2011)

Arnir's jaw drops as he lays eyes on the monstrous beasts before him, dimly silhouetted by the soft purple glow. His finger nervously rubs the grip of his bow for a fraction of a second before his jaw hardens in revulsion. Locking eyes on the beast at B8, Arnir uses the power of his enchanted bow to imbue him with power.

His eyes flutter for a moment as he stretches out his hands, and arcs of white hot electricity jump between his spread fingers before a blinding white arc of lightning jumps instantly across the chasm towards the spider


----------



## Gregor (Oct 5, 2011)

Arnir, your bolt of lightning temporarily blinds the party as it sparks outward with a loud stroke of thunder.  Though the creature is able to dodge the full blow of the spell, the charge catches the spider in the abdomen, splitting its chitin and spilling ichor.  It hisses and emits a weird wail.

Additionally, the edge of the bolt tears open one of the pulsating sacs sitting on the web-floor.  Some of them hiss and pop in the heat of the bolt, spilling ooze, but two small capsules pop open like a freshly cracked egg, spilling veritable carpets of small spiders.  Two clumps form into sickening swarms that then begin to roll towards you and the party in a clicking roiling mass (one is able to climb the stone and ends at F5; the other is partly up the stone at E2).

The huge spider on the sarcophagus also hisses loudly and then climbs down the central island of stone to seek cover.

        *GM:*  Arnir, these two swarms will go after you on the initiative count.


----------



## The Bashar (Oct 5, 2011)

Hrimr looks at the spiders with much wonder.  He's seen some big ones in his days in the caves of the mountains, but the one in the center is much larger than any he has seen before. He tries to recall what he knows about the various spiders.

He steps to over (to G2) , as he move he draws his warhammer.  He then begins to cast a spell.









*OOC:*


 Casting Call Lightening.  Will do knowledge nature checks on spiders


----------



## Bannock (Oct 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


To DM: Bannock will try to attack the swarm coming up the side of the rock in E2, but in order to gain line of sight  while also using his weapon at full reach, I would like to move off the grid a bit (F0). If that's not possible, instead he will move to F1 and will use the Pole Fighting feat to shorten his grip and attack at close range, in which case just put a -4 penalty on my attack roll.







Bannock's face twists in a grimace of pure revulsion at the approaching swarms. Three massive spiders is bad enough, but there is something particularly terrifying about the writhing mass of little predators headed for Arnir. He steps to the edge of the precarious walkway and beats at the approaching swarm with the flat of his blade.

"Gah! What evil litt'l pests! Kill the buggers! Kill them with fire! Get back Arnir, you don't want to get any spider guts on your princely attire!"


----------



## Adjuntive (Oct 5, 2011)

Suddenly quite cognisant about how injured he is, Alric draws his last healing potion and readies himself for combat.


----------



## Gregor (Oct 5, 2011)

Hrimr, you realize that the huge spider is something not entirely natural.  Given its colouring and strange glowing eyes, you're sure that it is not from the realm of nature.

Bannock, you chop down with your glaive, cutting a gooey line through the mound of spiders crawling up the wall.  The swarm splits apart and then reforms, continuing its climb.  You find that attacking hundreds, if not thousands of diminutive critters, quite challenging with a weapon.

The first large spider crawls up the far stone wall and sits perched upon the broken section of flooring (L,M,12,13).  Its eyes glitter in the light and it quickly aims its abdomen over its head and squirts webbing towards Kirio, hoping to secure the fresh meal in place.  The webbing falls short however, adhering to the side of the stone at Kirio's feet.

The second of the two large spiders (A,B,8,9) lifts its wounded abdomen towards Arnir and sprays a hot gooey jet of white webbing towards the elf.  The substance strikes Arnir in the torso, arms and legs, securing him into place and entangling him.  It then moves forward quickly on its hairy limbs and rapidly climbs the stone wall, turning to face Alric and Kirio with dripping fangs (F,G,7,8).


        *GM:*  Bannock, we'll put you in F1 just for ease of use on the map.  Hrimr, generally you can make one knowledge check as a free action (free actions can't be taken in mass quantities and still count as free actions), doing three would probably constitute your whole round, or at least your standard action.  I'll assume that you casting a spell is more important and let that go forward.  However, I'll only grant you information on the one check.

Arnir, you're now entangled.   An entangled creature moves at half speed, cannot run or charge, and takes a -2 penalty on all attack rolls and a -4 penalty to Dexterity. An entangled character who attempts to cast a spell must make a Concentration check (DC 15 + the spell’s level) or lose the spell.  You can try to break free with a Strength check or an Escape Artist check.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Oct 5, 2011)

Kirio's feels mildly nauseated at the near miss of the webbing... not to mention the writhing masses of arachnids making their way to them.  His initial instinct is to run, if only to fight them anywhere but in their nest.  

He runs back (G1) _"I would like to strongly suggest that it may be wise not to fight these things in their nest, and that bannock shows wisdom beyond his years in wanting to put those swarms to the flame... Arnir?"_  He tries to remember if he's ever read anything about the enormous spider with glowing eyes before, as he turns and fires his bow at the closest of the two smaller spiders (F,G,7,8)...


----------



## Gregor (Oct 5, 2011)

Kirio, your arrow lodges itself into the spider with a sickening crunch.  Another watery wail is emitted from the vermin but it remains in the fight.

Kirio you are also quite sure that the school of Arcana has nothing to tell you about the huge spider.


----------



## Gregor (Oct 5, 2011)

********
*South Harbour (Roof of Warehouse)*

Lars, as you crawl along, your hand suddenly goes through an old clay tile with an audible snap.  Though you're unharmed, you remain perfectly still, listening for anything indicating that those below you heard anything.  You soon hear a muted heavy laugh from inside and continue on secure in the thought that you were undetected.

It takes you some time to move across the top of the building on your way to the front.  When you arrive, you find no other windows or entranceways.  Peering over the lip of the roof, you now see that one other thug is standing outside of the building smoking a pipe.  After a few moments of watching you spy a man  making his way up the street.  He dodges piles of garbage, drunks and clumps of wet rope with obvious distaste and even from this distance you can tell that he is impeccably dressed.  He strolls nervously up to the front door and you faintly hear the thug say: _"...ate!  Lowduke ain't screwin' around with this purchase.  Git yer rich ass in there.  In the office, on your ..."_


----------



## digimattic (Oct 5, 2011)

Arnir dry-heaves as the thick liquid covers him, hindering his movement. Seeing the impending wave of miniature spiders he struggles with his bow in the webbing before growling in frustration "Someone help me get out of this!"









*OOC:*


Arnir is delaying until someone can assist him with a strength check


----------



## Gregor (Oct 5, 2011)

The swarms ripple forward in a disgusting wave.  The first moves up the rest of the wall and attempts to crawl up Arnir's leg.  Just as the beasties crest the lip of the stone, Bannock swoops in with his glaive and scatters the spiders away in a spray of slime, legs and gore.

The second carpet of vermin slides forward towards Alric.  Though Alric is able to crush a wide smear with his sword, it is not enough and the critters begin to cover him: crawling up his legs, running into armor plates, under chainmail and up towards his neck and face.  They bite at him in hundreds of places, leaving small bloody cuts that weep a greenish ooze.

The huge spider then dashes along the web floor, seeking to hide in a different location.

        *GM:*  Party members who can reach Arnir can either, as a standard action, attempt to aid him in his strength check (you need to make a strength check yourselves and beat DC 10) which gives him +2 on his roll, OR they can try to rip the web off him by making a strength check against an unknown DC.

Arnir, since you've elected to delay, you can jump in whenever you like and I will reorder the initiative accordingly.

Alric, at the start of your turn DC 11 Fortitude save or be nauseated for 1 round.     

********
*Initiative*
1 - Arnir (swarms 1 and 2)
2 - DM #1 (H)
3 - Hrimr
4 - Bannock
5 - Alric
6 - DM #2 (L)
7 - Kirio


********

Spider Lair - Round 2


----------



## The Bashar (Oct 6, 2011)

As Hrimr finishes the words of his spell a quick flash of light and a the peal of thunder is heard about the room.  Clouds have gathered over head.  Hrimr points his warhammer at the Spider in front of the party (F7) and shouts in Dwarven.

From the clouds over head a bolt of lightning comes down and strikes the spider.









*OOC:*


DC on reflex save for the spider is 16


----------



## Gregor (Oct 6, 2011)

Hrimr, the spider is able to dodge the main strike of lightning, but your spell still manages to wound it.  Though burnt and weeping from its many wounds, the spider lives on.


----------



## fromage67 (Oct 6, 2011)

Lars feels a thrill of excitement when he hears the voices below. He makes his way carefully back to the skylight so that he can watch the proceedings below.

He will watch, taking care not to be seen, until something interesting happens. If the well-dressed guy leaves with the egg, Lars will want to follow him.

If things happen out of his sight, he will return to the edge of the roof, recover his grapple, and simply tying his rope to a suitable anchor, he will climb back down to the boardwalk. He then tries to spot a good hiding spot in view of the door.


----------



## Bannock (Oct 6, 2011)

Bannock edges forward to G3, wincing as he sees Alric's plight. He looks back at Arnir, and takes a moment to relish the sight of the big-headed Elf struggling in such an undignified position. He considers leaving him there and charging into battle with the huge spider, but then he remembers that Arnir is the only one among them who could bring fire into the fight. He tries to free the elf from his sticky bonds.

Perhaps due to the ongoing weakness afflicting him, he makes little progress, and turns back to the hissing, beastly spider.

"Come on then, you googly eyed bastard!"


----------



## Gregor (Oct 6, 2011)

********
*South Harbour (Roof of Warehouse)*

Lars, you shuffle back to the rooftop window and peer inside.  For a while, nothing interesting happens and the far door to the office does not open.  The thugs continue to play dice and drink.  You take a moment to examine them.  All three are human, but their build and how they are armed marks them as quite different.  One wears a breastplate and has a long, curved two-handed sword strapped to his back.  Another is dressed in studded leather and two short swords hang from his belt.  The last is a woman, though it takes you a while to realize it due to her square jaw and flat chest, who dresses in common clothes and appears to be armed with nothing more than a dagger.

After 20 minutes of waiting, you hear a muted shout come up through the warehouse and the thugs quickly stand up and bare their weapons in concern.  A few more tense minutes pass and then from the direction of the office come two more human thugs with crossbows slung over their backs, including the one from the front who walks with a lit pipe in his mouth.  Behind them, dragging the bloody and unconscious body of the well-dressed man, is Nathan Lowduke.  Nathan gestures to the corpse and says something that you cannot hear.  The thugs then pick up the body and drag it back towards the rear of the warehouse.  You follow them with your eyes and see that they have now opened up a trap door in the floor which you didn't notice before.  Unceremoniously, they kick the body into the water with a splash you can hear all the way on top of the warehouse.  Nathan walks over, wipes his dagger clean on a rag and tosses both into the water as well.  He adjusts his fur lined cloak and then heads back to his office.


----------



## Adjuntive (Oct 6, 2011)

As the tiny vermin begin to swarm all over Alric he begins to panic and flail his arms. He spends a moment trying to keep them from crawling under his armour or up his legs by stamping his feet then realizes the efforts are quite futile while he stands in the middle of the swarm. He then moves to F4 feeling some relief that he's escaped the vile vermin (while trying to choke down the bile in his throat being ejected from his stomach by his revulsion of the swarm). Although when he turns around he sees the giant spider standing on the edge of the stone, with all eight eyes ferally boring into him. Knowing there's nothing more to it, he moves the rest of the way towards the giant spider, to F6 and swings the gleaming cobra head sword in a wide horizontal arc. Though he stumbles slightly on some webbing when he begins to swing his weapon causing it to sail fairly wide and harmlessly over the fearsome creature.


----------



## digimattic (Oct 6, 2011)

Arnir laboriously struggles to move just in front of Hrmir (G3) and fumbles with his bow as he attempts to kill off some of the nasty critters Alric has left behind. "son of a bitch....Weave damned spawn!....odious beast......!" Arnirs fingers crackle with electricity for a brief moment before it evaporates and Arnir screams with frustration


----------



## Gregor (Oct 6, 2011)

As Alric fumbles with his sword and strikes the ground with a clang, the large spider snaps forward with its dagger-sized fangs, seeking the warm exposed flesh around Alric's neck and collar.  Perhaps due to its wounds, the spider is slow and clumsy in its strike, granting Alric enough time to block the poison dripping fangs with his shield.

The second large spider scurries down the stone and moves along the web (to (L,M,8,9) before it once again raises its bulbous rear and sprays another jet of steaming webbing towards Hrimr.  The webs cling to the dwarf, entangling him.

        *GM:*  Hrimr, given that call lightning requires you to concentrate on the spell to summon bolts, you must succeed on a concentration check in order to do so (DC = 15+spell level) in addition to casting new spells.


----------



## The Bashar (Oct 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


Premature lightning boltificiation. Disregard the dice rolls.


----------



## Gregor (Oct 6, 2011)

*GM:*  Let's follow the initiative order, shall we Hrimr?

Arnir delayed and so jumped in at a different time.  Kirio is next.  You're up next round.


----------



## fromage67 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lars watches in fascination as Lowduke goes about his grisly business. Lars decides to lay low and settle in for a long wait if necessary. He makes himself as comfortable as possible, and waits for the warehouse's occupant to hopefully leave.

OOC: Lars is willing to spend several hours if need be.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Oct 7, 2011)

Kirio wracks his brain about the monstrous spider that has as of yet decided to stay out of the fray... he feels as though he should know something about it...

Having more pressing concerns however, he raises his bow once more and aims at the spider on the floor (L,M,8,9) and lets fly... _"you know... I would very much like to leave here now... if this fight does not turn around I am seriously leaving... Bannock and Alric should pick up Arnir and Hrimr and off we go yes?" _

OOC: If Kirio knows something on the upcoming knowledge check he shares with party...


----------



## Gregor (Oct 7, 2011)

*GM:*  Hey guys, I'm heading to NYC for the weekend, so I won't be around much to post.  I should have the map updated and Round 3 ready to go on Monday.


----------



## Gregor (Oct 11, 2011)

*Round 3*

Kirio, though you were sure your aim was true, your arrow misses the spider and quivers in the webbing floor.  The shadows seem to play with your eyes.  

Kirio, in terms of knowledge, you're fairly confident that there is something otherworldly or planar about this spider, but you can't put your finger on it.

The massive spider slowly creeps up from behind the island of stone.  It raises its front limbs and hisses.  You each feel like the spider is staring at you with a menacing intent.

        *GM:*  Kirio, the spider you shot at was outside the range of either Arnir or Alric's light source and the 25% chance of concealment therefore applies.  Roll below.      

********
*Initiative*

1 - DM #1 (H)
2 - Hrimr
3 - Bannock
4 - Alric
5 - Arnir (and swarms)
6 - DM #2 (L)
7 - Kirio

********

Round 3


----------



## The Bashar (Oct 11, 2011)

Hrimr struggling in the webbing attempts to concentrate and call down another bolt of lightning on the spider engaged with Alric.

But some webbing gets into his mouth and he's unable to call to the storm.










*OOC:*


Dc is 18


----------



## Gregor (Oct 11, 2011)

********
*South Harbour (Roof of Warehouse)*

Lars, you spend hours atop the roof.  Your clothes are completely soaked through with cold rain and if you were not permanently enchanted to withstand the elements by the boon of the entity known only as Indomitability, you would be feeling tired and sick.  Your muscles however are pinching and sore from laying on the slick tiles.

Nothing of real interest takes place inside the warehouse after you witness a murder.  The goons inside play and drink for a while longer, toss meaty bones to the animals or beasts being kept in nearby cages and lounge about.  Eventually, all but one of the thugs leave the table below the window and head to different parts of the warehouse.  Lanterns begin to burn down, casting more shadows, and the sole individual (the fellow with the two handed sword) is snoring in a chair with his feet up on the table.  

Lowduke has not emerged from the office and the other thugs have not returned.  It is perhaps midnight at this point.


----------



## Bannock (Oct 12, 2011)

Bannock wheels, and charges headlong at the spider on the end of the jutting platform, ignoring the swarm to his left and favoring the much larger and juicier target. He drives his glaive into the spider in a terrible blow, ending his movement in G-5.


----------



## Gregor (Oct 12, 2011)

Bannock, your attack punctures the carapace of the beast and a torrent of  yellowish ooze pours out.  With a gargling hiss the creature writhes on your weapon before its legs curl up and it goes still.


----------



## Adjuntive (Oct 12, 2011)

Seeing the vile opponent before him dispatched by Bannock's keen glaive (though the grotesquery of the scene causes bile to rise in his throat), Alric turns his attention to aiding his comrades for the moment.

Alric moves to G3, sheathing his blade along the way. Upon reaching his destination he throws his meaty leather clad hands into the entangling webs constricting Arnir and pulls upon them with all his available might.









*OOC:*


Strength check coming to aid Arnir in freeing himself.


----------



## fromage67 (Oct 12, 2011)

Lars spends a few minutes stretching his arms, shoulders and fingers, trying to warm them up a little.

He gets up and tries to shift the crane so that its arm is positioned closer to the skylight. If the process turns out to be extremely noisy, he stops. He also takes a moment to untie his grapple, and he ties the rope securely to the roof, so that ha can make a quick getaway and not lose the grapple.

When that is done, he takes 20 to pick the lock holding the skylight closed. Assuming he succeeds, he looks down and watches for movement below. He then carefully lifts the window open. He listens carefully, praying that the beasts below don't start howling when they feel the wind and humid air from above.


----------



## fromage67 (Oct 12, 2011)

OOC: Double post.


----------



## Gregor (Oct 12, 2011)

double post


----------



## Gregor (Oct 12, 2011)

********
*South Harbour (Roof of Warehouse)*

Lars you sneakily pad over to the crane and you put your body into the crane and pull with all your might.  The rotating base moves barely an inch and it squeaks loudly as the wet warped wood shifts.  You realize that you may need someone to help you fully rotate it, but the wailing wood will likely be heard by the entire neighbourhood.  

Despite the short burst of sound from the crane, you don't hear any movement inside the warehouse.  You continue to stealthily move across the roof and arrive at the window with no trouble.  Moving slowly and methodically, you are able to pop the rusted heavy lock and lift the window up.  You notice that since the window is akin to a skylight, you may need to prop the lid else the constant rains may fall down upon the sleeping thug below you.

The caged animals do not seem to notice the open window, or if they do, they are far too engrossed in chewing on meaty bones to care.


----------



## fromage67 (Oct 12, 2011)

If there is no rope available at the crane, Lars will cut his own rope making a 30 foot piece and a 20 foot piece. He uses the 20 foot piece for his getaway rope, and the 30 foot to lower himself from the skylight, which should be enough since the roof is 25 feet high. Lars then opens the window the whole way, and he casts a sleep spell on the thug below, giving him a 3 minute window.

Lars lowers himself slowly, easily handling the challenge. He listens carefully for any signs of movement. He keeps the Lullaby spell in mind, and casts it on one of the beasts if they get restless. If many beasts start making noise, he climbs back to the roof.

Once on the floor, Lars administers a coup-de-grâce to the sleeping thug and looks around.


----------



## Gregor (Oct 12, 2011)

*GM:*  Whoops, this was meant to be part of post #814 below.


----------



## Gregor (Oct 12, 2011)

********
*South Harbour (Inside Warehouse)*

Lars, you descend down the rope as quietly as you can.  After 10 feet, the sounds of the rain and waves outside drown away and only the snoring of the thug below you and the gnawing of teeth on bones can be heard.  Whether by virtue of your spell or through mundane stealth, your target does not hear you as you touch down gently on the warehouse floor.

You can see that there are some mangy looking wolves in one cage, wrestling over some bones, and a black bear in another, ripping meat from a shank.  The animals seem concerned with their meal and pay you no attention.  The thug snores blissfully and a line of drool runs from the corner of his mouth to his chin.

Your sword slides silently from its sheath and you hover the edge of the naked blade over his exposed neck.  You pause and look around the area.  Dim shadows cover most of the warehouse and it is difficult to see beyond the general area now that you are amidst the stacked crates, boxes and barrels.  Satisfied that you are alone, you slash your short sword across the thug's throat.

A spray of blood paints the table crimson and the thug wakes up with a start, screaming through a ravaged gurgling throat.  He holds his hands against his serious wound and cries out for help and in confusion.

********
*Initiative*

1 - DM #5 (NL)
2 - DM #2 (TWF)
3 - DM #4 (CB)
4 - Lars
5 - DM #1 (THF - wounded)
6 - DM #3 (S)

********

        *GM:*  Lars, you get one surprise round given that you have literally surprised the hell out of Lowduke's thugs.  Feel free to undertake one round of actions and then the initiative kicks in.  The blacked out area on the map is all dark (where lanterns have gone out) and you can't see there.  The cages with the animals in them are piled where the crates and boxes are.  I have not marked their location unless you wish to do something specific (then I can illustrate their precise locations).  The green vertical lines on the left of the map indicate the two plate glass windows on the side of the building (the only ones you can see right now).  The crates underneath the window are stacked at a height of 7 feet (though we can assume that it tapers a bit towards the ground) so you'll need to either climb / acrobatics (jump) your way up.  The windows are closed.  Let us also assume that the trapdoor in the floor (to the ocean below) is at H22 (where the winch is).     

Warehouse - Surprise Round


----------



## fromage67 (Oct 13, 2011)

Lars curses and decides that sticking around at this point would only be stupid. Horrified at the bleeding figure before him, and eager to shut him up, Lars thrusts his sword violently at the man.


----------



## Gregor (Oct 13, 2011)

********
*South Harbour (Inside Warehouse)*

Lars, your blade slashes through the thug's studded leather armor, opening the back of the horribly wounded man's lower neck and shoulder.  He falls over in a gurgling mess of spilled blood.  The wolves in the nearby cage, having caught the scent of blood, begin to bark and howl noisily.

You hear booted footsteps on the warehouse floor, and a call from someone in the shadows: "Lowduke! We have company!"

Around some crates, from the shadows emerges one of the thugs you watched from above.  His two swords are loose from his scabbard and he looks sleepy and a bit intoxicated.  His eyes dart from the corpse of his friend to you and he calls for help.

Nearer to the office at the front of the warhouse come two other thugs clutching crossbows.  Only one has a shot on you and he takes it.  The bolt whips through the light and shadows and strikes your shoulder with a meaty thud.  Pain courses through your arm and chest as you gaze down at the projectile stuck in your flesh.

        *GM:*  You're up Lars.      

********
*Initiative*

1 - DM #5 (NL)
2 - DM #2 (TWF)
3 - DM #4 (CB)
4 - Lars
5 - DM #1 (THF - wounded)
6 - DM #3 (S)

********

Warehouse - Round 1


----------



## fromage67 (Oct 13, 2011)

Lars, feeling slightly sick, turns and runs towards the spot where he saw Nathan Lowduke get rid of the corpse earlier that evening. (OOC: 55-feet, so Lars runs, full-round action.)


----------



## digimattic (Oct 13, 2011)

Arnir grows increasingly frustrated. Despite Alric's heroic attempt to help him out of the webbing, Arnir somehow thinks he is unlikely to overcome it in his current state. Further, and to his growing dread, he is running dangerously low on prepared spells. Cognizant of this, he takes a 5ft step back (to F1), trudging in the webbing and takes aim at the swarm of spiders seething before him.

 If this fails, I'm out of here....


----------



## Gregor (Oct 13, 2011)

Arnir, the swarm of spiders moves too quickly for you to strike with your spell.  They split their form and begin to move just as your magic is released, leaving only a bubbling mass of acid on the stone.

Hrimr, the swarm darts towards you, perhaps drawn by the thick sheet of webbing covering you.  They click and clack as they move forward, seeking to crawl up your body and feed on you.  You hastily try to knock them away with your hammer, but your hampered attack and their quick movement bests you.  You try not to panic as the little critters scamper up your legs and begin to crawl under your armor, across your face and down your back, biting as they go.

        *GM:*  Hrimr, when you start your turn, DC 11 Fortitude save or be nauseated for 1 round (its neither poison nor magic so your dwarfy bonuses don't apply).     

The large spider on the web floor suddenly snaps forward with blinding speed.  Its many legs propel it towards the suffering form of Hrimr, who struggles against the webbing and hundreds of tiny spiders.  Given the height and size of the charging beast, it has no trouble reaching the dwarf with its dagger-sized fangs (spider ends movement in H,I,2,3).  The creature misses however, its hairy limbs perched on the side of the stone and its many eyes reflecting the light from Arnir's bow.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Oct 13, 2011)

Kirio's heart is beating quickly as he weighs his options... he shrugs and moves in front of Arnir (5 foot step to F 2) and begins playing his flute...

OOC: Inspire Courage, +2 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +2 competence bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls.


----------



## Gregor (Oct 13, 2011)

The massive spider locks its otherworldly eyes onto Bannock and his ichor-covered glaive.  Its forelimbs tremble before it, as if sniffing the air where the human stands.  As if repulsed by what it senses, it begins to click and hiss in some strange manner of complaint.  Whether angered by the death of one of its clutch mates, or mere hunger, the beast catapults itself forward in part charge, part leap which sends the giant vermin forward, limbs splayed and scimitar-sized fangs bared for a strike.  The long limbed monster has no trouble landing and standing partly on the stone platform and partly on the web floor.  When it lands, the fangs descend like some horrible guillotine, aimed at Bannock's shoulders.  With a screech of carapace on metal and a spray of blood, the fangs drive into Bannock with terrible force.

Bannock as soon as the fangs pierce you, it feels as if pure evil has touched you.  Deep to your core you feel as if a black essence, the antithesis of your goodness, has caressed your heart.  Then, you feel an injection into your body that feels as if a pint of pure acid has been poured into your blood.  It staggers you, but your toughness helps you to shake it off.

********
*Initiative*

1 - DM #1 (H)
2 - Hrimr
3 - Bannock
4 - Alric
5 - Arnir (and swarms)
6 - DM #2 (L)
7 - Kirio

********

Spider Lair - Round 4


----------



## The Bashar (Oct 13, 2011)

Hrimr yells in pain as the spiders bite his flesh and crawl over his body.  He attempts to keep is composure lest he becomes sick from their stench.  He keeps it together and steps back a little (To G1) and draws his warhammer.  Still entangled in web he attempt to call the lightning again on the spider nearest to him (H2).  The storm obliges him and bolt comes down to strike the spider.


----------



## Gregor (Oct 13, 2011)

Hrimr, the spider is able to dodge the majority of your lightning, but it still manages to injure the beast.


----------



## Bannock (Oct 14, 2011)

Bannock staggers back under the weight of the gargantuan spider's blow and gargles up some blood, which he spits in the direction of the massive arachnid's compound eyes. Spitting is about all he has the strength remaining to do.

He makes an expeditious retreat (retreat as full round action), fencing with the spider's scythe-like forelegs as he moves backwards, ending up standing shoulder to shoulder with Alric.

"I'm going to be honest, I signed up to fight your countrymen, Alric, not 12 foot high man eating spiders!", he says, panting and bleeding.









*OOC:*


Bannock is now at 9 hp


----------



## Adjuntive (Oct 14, 2011)

Alric's eyes bulge in horror as he watches the scene of Bannock being scythed by the huge, other-world-like spider. If there is one thing he has learned in all his time selling his sword: it's when he's plainly beaten.

_"Everyone out! Out now! We can't handle this!"_

Knowing he's probably the only fighter in reasonable shape to put up a fight, he draws his sword and attacks the large spider beside him in order to cover his comrade's retreat.

_"I'll cover your rear! Waste no time!"_


----------



## Gregor (Oct 14, 2011)

********
*Seaquen (Warehouse)*

Lars, you dart for the trap door to the ocean below the warehouse.  To your right, the plain clothed thug emerges from the shadows and begins to quickly chant arcane words while moving his hands in a specific pattern.  When he finishes speaking, an arrow of pure acid is conjured before him and it flies towards you.  As you reach for the trap door, the acid strikes you, burning through clothing and flesh in a painful and smoky haze.  The acid lingers on your clothing and is lodged in your flesh as well.

Elsewhere in the warehouse you hear a door open and slam, followed by a gruff call of: "What in Malar's bloody rage is happening in here?!"

The crossbowmen and the thug with the twin swords are hot on your tail, running behind you.

        *GM:*  Lars, you're up.      

********
*Initiative*

1 - DM #5 (NL)
2 - DM #2 (TWF)
3 - DM #4 (CB)
4 - Lars
5 - DM #1 (THF - dead)
6 - DM #3 (S)

********

Warehouse - Round 2


----------



## Gregor (Oct 14, 2011)

********
*Caves (Spider Lair)*

Alric, you drive your blade into the head of the nearby spider.  Your keen new blade cleaves through its carapace and splatters ooze, ichor, internal brain matter and many eyes on the stones before you.  The spider squeals a strange sound, vomits ooze from the wicked wound you delivered and quivers in its death throws on the webbed floor.


----------



## fromage67 (Oct 14, 2011)

Lars opens the trap door, pulls out the wand from his belt, and jumps in, pulling the door closed behind him. Once below, he aims his wand at the closed door and speaks the activation word.

OOC: Wand of Hold Portal. All the above assumes the trap door is not locked or otherwise barred, of course.


----------



## Gregor (Oct 14, 2011)

*GM:*  Way too many actions for one round Lars.  Opening the trap door is a move action, moving into the hole is another move action, closing the door behind you is yet another move action.  Using the wand is a standard action.  

Please refer here for how certain actions are considered during the combat round: Actions in Combat

Also, you are jumping into the rough ocean: waves rolling under the docks, slapping against the breakwall, etc.  You need to succeed on a DC 15 swim check in order to tread water / swim well enough to use the wand.

I'll let you edit before we continue the initiative.


----------



## digimattic (Oct 15, 2011)

Arnir needs no encouragement to retreat from this hell. His face contorts in fear as the enormous spider at the end of the stone pier skewers Bannock with its ghastly pincer. Reluctantly turning from his comrades still engaged, Arnir flees as fast as he can, back into the chamber with the cursed statue.









*OOC:*


Arnir has withdrawn and is able to move 30ft as he is currently webbed


----------



## funkmamagoat (Oct 15, 2011)

Kirio does not hesitate and withdraws from the room into the next chamber... ready to close the door as soon as the rest of the party has escaped...


----------



## Gregor (Oct 16, 2011)

Driven wild by spilled blood and the prospect of a warm meal, the huge spider lunges forward again, eager to fill Bannock's body with venom.  Its vicious blood-stained fangs drive down seeking flesh.  They dash past his glaive and you hear the fangs punch through plate.  Bannock screams in pain as the fangs go deep into his torso and inject another load of burning venom.  He is driven to his knees by the weight of the blow and a his plate is stained red by his rapidly draining life force.  Finally, able to bear no more, his eyes roll back and he topples to the ground beneath the giant vermin.  The spider hisses loudly and turns its many eyes to the rest of the party.

        *GM:*  Indomitability's boon allows Bannock to automatically stabilize at -6 hp      

********
*Initiative*

1 - DM #1 (H)
2 - Hrimr
3 - Bannock
4 - Alric
5 - Arnir (and swarms)
6 - DM #2 (L)
7 - Kirio

********

Spider Lair - Round 5

        *GM:*  I've updated the map to include the room with the statue.  The large red rectangle is the stone door between the two rooms.  The smaller red rectangle in the adjacent room is the open doorway which leads to the stairwell that takes you back to the room above with the sarcophagus and the pit trap.


----------



## The Bashar (Oct 17, 2011)

Hrimr grimaces at the stench of the swarm and just to keep it together.  He manages to stay focused on the fight at hand only to see Bannock struck down by the large hulk of a spider.  Hrimr cries out to Alric:

"I'll get him out of here, cover me!"

Hrimr drops his shield and grabs Bannock from the back of his armour's collar.  He starts to drag him towards the door, but the webbing slows him down.










*OOC:*


  Drag Bannock 20 ft.  Final position is Hrimr in G5 and Bannock in G6


----------



## fromage67 (Oct 17, 2011)

Gregor said:


> *GM:*  Way too many actions for one round Lars.  Opening the trap door is a move action, moving into the hole is another move action, closing the door behind you is yet another move action.  Using the wand is a standard action.
> 
> Please refer here for how certain actions are considered during the combat round: Actions in Combat
> 
> ...





A chastened Lars yanks open the trap door and jumps in the hole, grabbing hold of the wooden planks at the edge of the hole.

Lars wants to grab hold with his fingertips and hang below the floor, looking for a nearby beam to catch.

OOC: Acrobatics check to hang from the opening, and swim check in case that fails.


----------



## Adjuntive (Oct 17, 2011)

To Hrimr's call Alric says nothing, his attention intently centered upon the huge spider looming before him with fore-legs the size of long swords, fangs to match, and all as sharp and as vicious as Ragesian scorpion assassin razors (of which Alric has heard only stories, never having seen them himself).

Alric waits for a moment until he hears that the scraping of Bannock's armor on the cobbled rocks has gone farther than his hearing over the din of the spider's demonic hissing. Then he carefully backs away from the spider keeping his sword and shield in a guard position between him and the beast.










*OOC:*


Alric performs a withdraw action. Moving 15ft to G7.







_"By Helm's holy balls if we live through this I will never step on another 8-legged creature for as long as I breathe!"_


----------



## Gregor (Oct 17, 2011)

********
*Seaquen (Under the Warehouse)*

Lars, you can barely see anything underneath the warehouse.  Perhaps out of fear from your pursuers, or just plain craziness, you use the momentum from your jump to swing your body forward like a pendulum and you release.  You feel a momentary weightlessness as you move through the briny air, with nothing but the cold, dark, crashing of the ocean below you.  Maybe 6 or 7 feet from the trap door, your outstretched arms manage to find a salt encrusted horizontal support beam that runs beneath the floor of the warehouse.  You slam into it, bruising your arms and pull yourself up so that you're hugging the beam.  Your body shivers with adrenaline and suddenly a surge of pain scores across your chest as the conjured acid strikes you again.  You grip the beam with all your might as the acid burns and you almost black out from the pain.  Finally it subsides and you remain conscious though extremely injured.

Above you comes the sound of boots on the wooden floor and calls of: "Where in the nine hells did he go?" and "the fool dove into the ocean!"  After a moment, the trap door slams shut and you hear a a heavy crate being pushed over top of it.  Lowduke's now unmistakable voice screams out: _"Get outside you worthless worms and find him.  I don't care if you have to fish his corpse from the waters, I want him found.  And someone get on the roof and cut that rope and fix the window.  Move!"_

        *GM:*  Lars, you're at 1 hp.  We are off initiative for now.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Oct 17, 2011)

As soon as Alric backs into the room (at G7), and seeing that they are all out out of the spider's lair,  kirio pulls the door shut (initiating readied action), hopefully blocking the eight legged beast's continued attack _"let's hope it is satisfied with the corpses of it's smaller cousins..."_(initiating readied action)


----------



## Gregor (Oct 17, 2011)

********
*Caves - Spider Lair*

The heavy stone door closes with a dusty thud, strands of webbing still dancing in the air.  The massive spider scratches at the door and drives its fangs against the stone, giving off an awful scraping sound that echoes into the shrine you now stand in.  Finally, with a cry and a hiss, the creature ceases its attempts and it goes quiet.

You all stand around, catching your breath, with the ruined body of Bannock laying in your midst.

        *GM:*  We are off initiative now.


----------



## The Bashar (Oct 17, 2011)

Hrimr breathes out a sigh of relief as the door closes.  He looks to Alric and Bannock.  

"Let me check you bites, you are likely poisoned.  I will try and help you with it."  

He reaches into his pouch and pulls out some purple moss.  He first puts it under the tongue of the unconscious Bannock.  He then hands some to Alric.

"Put it under your tongue and suck on it.  It will takes awful, but it will hopefully help."

He checks there bites and does what he can.

"Can someone get this webbing off me so I can heal this poor boy?"

 







*OOC:*


 If I beat the DC of the poison with my heal check Bannock and Alric get +4 to their poison saves.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Oct 17, 2011)

_"Next time... let's maybe not run into a spider's lair... let's... I don't know... draw the f out... no?"_ He kneels by Bannock _"I can do a little for him, but we may have a problem with any venom those things may have had..." _ He begins humming as he waves his hands over Bannock, a green glow washing over him casting them both in an eerie light.

OOC: CLW twice on Bannock


----------



## Gregor (Oct 17, 2011)

*GM:*  Alric (DC 11), Bannock (DC 16) and Hrimr (DC 11) require additional Fort saves against the poison in your systems.  Hrimr grants +4 to Bannock and Alric as per his Heal check.  Please make your checks on your next post as they take effect while you're in this room


----------



## fromage67 (Oct 17, 2011)

Lars hangs on to the crossbeam and for the first time, feels truly grateful for Indomitibality's boon, though he retains his misgivings about the eventual price to pay.

Lars scrabbles to haul himself to a sitting position. He then huddles to conserve warmth while he waits for Lowduke's thugs to appear. If they make their way near Lars, he will cast Silent Image over himself to make it appear that there is some stray lumber lying on the crossbeam instead of himself.

While he waits, he inspects his whereabouts and maps out a path to return to the street that doesn't rely on his pityful swimming skills. He eyes the rough surf warily, not liking his chances in it.


----------



## Adjuntive (Oct 17, 2011)

Alric accepts Hrimr's ministrations quietly and looks upon Bannock's still form with anxiety. He continues to grip his glowing sword as if his gauntleted fist were frozen in rigamortis. The blade is quivering slightly.

_"Poor lad... gods I hope you pull through. I'd hate for you to suffer from my own mistake of leaving you open to that thing."_

Alric then feels the wounds the small spiders made begin to burn and he detects an acrid taste in the back of his mouth. He grits his teeth and attempts to bear it.









*OOC:*


I forgot to include Hrimr's heal check +4. The total is actually 11. It might be meaningless however as I've rolled a 1.


----------



## Gregor (Oct 17, 2011)

********
*Seaquen - Under the Warehouse*

Lars, over the next hour or so, you can hear Lowduke's men moving about inside the warehouse and along the boardwalk which skirts the building.  One of them, likely the spell caster, moves around the building while shining a magical light down into the water and under the building.  Perhaps due to the angle, or maybe the caster's laziness, you are not spotted and you finally hear him mutter, curse and head back inside.  Another hour of waiting yields further quiet, short of a minor muted tirade by Lowduke which you can hear through the floorboards.

It is now 2 or 3 in the morning and fatigue is beginning to get the better of you.  You can see, now that your eyes are adjusted, that another horizontal beam sits about 6 or 7 feet away from you towards the edge of the building where it meets the boardwalk.  You could swing over to it like you did the one you are currently resting on.  You would then need to make a similar move to the edge of the boardwalk and then climb the rest of the way up.

Otherwise, you are in for a cold, dark swim in the ocean.

********
Caves - Shrine

Alric, you feel the many wounds itch, burn and scald your skin and insides.  Bile rises in your throat and you shiver while simultaneously sweating.  Your muscles begin to feel weaker and you realize that despite Hrimr's assistance, your body has succumbed to the venom.

        *GM:*  Alric, you lose 3 points of Strength.


----------



## fromage67 (Oct 17, 2011)

Lars suddenly realizes that he dropped his sword inside the warehouse just before jumping. 

He prepares himself mentally and then, not terribly optimistically, Lars positions himself for maximum leverage and swings himself across to the next beam.


----------



## fromage67 (Oct 17, 2011)

Lars suddenly realizes that he dropped his sword inside the warehouse just before jumping. 

He prepares himself mentally and then, not terribly optimistically, Lars positions himself for maximum leverage and swings himself across to the next beam.


----------



## Gregor (Oct 17, 2011)

********
*Seaquen - Under the Warehouse*

Lars, you successfully leap to the next beam.  Pulling yourself up again, you see that you will require one additional jump to reach the edge of the boardwalk.  Given that the walk is so close to the warehouse above you, you will then need to climb under the boardwalk in order to reach the other side where you can then pull yourself up.

        *GM:*  Basically, one more acrobatics check and then a climb check to get up the boardwalk.


----------



## digimattic (Oct 17, 2011)

Arnir Spins on his heels to see if his party makes it through the door, standing rigid and wide-eyed as the charging spider fills the frame of the door, only to have Kirio slam it shut in an instant. He stands nervously, as taught as the string on his bow as the spider attempts to gain entry, scraping and clawing at the stone. At last the spider gives up _that_ mode of pursuit and Arnir visibly deflates, pausing for a moment before attacking the webbing that constrains him.

"You know.." He begins contemplatively "We are in that beast's home. It will try for us again before we are finished here. We need to be ready." Then as if he has just remembered who he is and who he is with he looks at Bannock "Will he make it?"


----------



## Bannock (Oct 17, 2011)

Bannock's eyes snap open and his chest heaves as he sucks in a huge breath, then he coughs and sputters up some blood and bile. He rolls on his side and coughs again, and pants for a while. Miraculously, beyond the mundane pain of his wounds, he feels no ill effect from the huge spider's venom. He leans up on his elbows and looks at the door, then the group. 

"Ugh, damn. I thought maybe I'd died and gone to a better place, but I can see I'm still 'ere." *cough* *cough* "Thanks Kirio. I should be ok in a day or two. Did we get the eight legged bastard?"

Bannock coughs up a little bit more blood before his breathing finally steadies and he seems collected enough to get up.


----------



## The Bashar (Oct 17, 2011)

Hrimr shakes his head.

"No we didn't get him.  We pulled you out of there and closed the door on him.  We need to rest.  I'm almost out of all my spells and I would imagine Arnir is almost spent as well.  After the beatings you and Alric have received today I will need to prepare some healing spells. I can fix you and Alric up after we rest."

Arnir does have a point about the spider. I doubt it goes in and out of its chamber through this door.  It could be waiting for us upstairs.  We should secure this room and have two people on watch."


----------



## digimattic (Oct 18, 2011)

Having picked away the worst of the webbing, Arnir yawns, suddenly realizing how fatigued he is. "I just need a couple hours of rest..." he says as he lays out his backpack as a pillow and pulls his cloak over himself for warmth in the dank crypt. looking up for a moment at Bannock he says "Wake me when you find yourself in need of strength." before he drifts off to a dreamless sleep on the hard stone.


----------



## fromage67 (Oct 18, 2011)

Lars pulls himself up and grins manically. He catches his breath, ignores the pain of the bolt and burns, and launches himself at the next beam.

He starting to get the hang of it, and he easily grabs the next beam. He then starts sliding his legs and arms so that he can position himself at the edge of the building, then he must attempt a tricky reach to get onto the boardwalk. (climb roll)


----------



## The Bashar (Oct 18, 2011)

digimattic said:


> Having picked away the worst of the webbing, Arnir yawns, suddenly realizing how fatigued he is. "I just need a couple hours of rest..." he says as he lays out his backpack as a pillow and pulls his cloak over himself for warmth in the dank crypt. looking up for a moment at Bannock he says "Wake me when you find yourself in need of strength." before he drifts off to a dreamless sleep on the hard stone.




Hrimr is somewhat jealous at the ease sleep comes to Arnir in such a place.

"Well I guess I will take first watch then.  Alric and Bannock get some rest.  Kirio, I will wake you in 4 hours.  Arnir can take the last watch."


----------



## Gregor (Oct 18, 2011)

*Day 4 - 17 days to Wayfarer Performance*

********
*Caves - Shrine*

You manage to cobble together enough rest to mend some wounds and settle your minds for the preparation of spells.  Nothing interrupts your rest, but for a few hours you can hear scratching along the stone door that leads into the spider's lair.

However, for Bannock, the late evening is an unpleasant experience.  Cold shivers wrack his body, and he wails in his sleep, clutching at his chest as if trying to hold his own heart.  Tears steam down his face and he convulses as his body and soul tries to fight off the negative energy that still courses through his body since feeling the touch of the spectre in the ruined tower.  Arnir awakes to provide the magical support he promised (resistance cantrip), but it is unclear as to how the internal battle is being waged within Bannock's very essence.

When the watches complete and everyone is awake, you all notice that you feel deeply exhausted, almost like you've reset your internal time clocks.  Its impossible to know what time of day it is, since you're underground, but you reckon that it is very, very early in the morning.

Bannock lays on his bedroll with a sunken look in his eyes.  Heavy dark bags sit under his lids and his skin is moist and pale.  It looks as if some of his soul has been permanently taken away from him.

        *GM:*  Those of you that are injured, don't forget to heal your level in hit points for a night of rest.

Bannock, unfortunately you are now a level 4 fighter (edited to account for Arnir's resistance cantrip which makes you narrowly keep one level).  The negative levels are gone, but you have permanently lost one level and all the benefits that came with that level.  It can be restored, but you and the party will have to seek out a cleric.     

********
*Seaquen - Warehouse*

Lars, you carefully climb up the boardwalk, finding plenty of hand and foot holds on wooden pegs, bolts and supports.  When you pull yourself up, you lay prostrate on the wet wooden planks and rest.  You are in considerable pain and completely soaked through from a night in the rain.  

It is probably 3 in the morning and the streets of the waterfront of the South Harbour seem deserted.


----------



## fromage67 (Oct 18, 2011)

Lars gets up and stumbles through the streets, heading for home. Now that the immediate danger has passed he reflects on the fact he has lost his good sword, has the blood of a man on his hands, and severe wounds on top of all that. In exchange, he has some intelligence on Lowduke and his gang. Not a great outcome.

Assuming nothing impedes him, he makes his way into bed where he curls up in a heavy wool blanket and he settles in for sleep. He just has enough energy before his thoughts dissipate to pray for a little respite from his dreams.

OOC: I'll wait for a response from the DM. I'll post actions for the next day this evening unless events occur in the meanwhile.


----------



## The Bashar (Oct 18, 2011)

Hrimr is a bit groggy when he gets up.  He hasn't slept underground since his days as young druid learning the caves of his home. Sleeping on the surface has made him a little soft.

He notices Alric is looking a little weak, likely due to the poison from the spiders.  But also notices that Bannock looks diminished.  Almost like he's lost weight but still looks the same.

"Alric, come here.  I have a spell that will help diminish the effects of the poison."

Hrimr chants a spell and positive energy fills his hand.  He discharges it into Alric and his strength improves.

Hrimr goes and sits near Bannock.  Puts his hand on his shoulder.

"I can't help you Bannock.  What afflicts you is beyond my power.  We will have to seek out a powerful cleric.  In the meantime, stick near me.  If a fight breaks out I will put some protective spells on you.  One will make you skin as tough as bark and the other will make you as robust as a bear."









*OOC:*


 The lesser restoration should heal your ability damage and it also removes any fatigue affect you're experiencing.


----------



## digimattic (Oct 18, 2011)

Arnir wakes early and wipes his eyes. Earlier in the night he had been woken by a writhing Bannock and taking that as his cue, he cast resistance on him in the hopes of helping him even a little. Now he stands and stretches, cold and sore from his sleep on the cold, hard stones. Renewing the glow on the end of his bow, he huddles, shivering in the cold and glancing nervously at the stone door. Relieved that everyone has awoken, Arnir turns to the group and says "How is everyone feeling? We still need that decanter. Think we can handle that spider today? we've killed two of them....a focused attack might be enough."


----------



## funkmamagoat (Oct 18, 2011)

Kirio is tired, but somehow energized... _ I really need to examine my life... keep getting into these situations and... I like it?!? _

He stretches for a few moments in thought, hums through an octave ( middle C, followed by C), looks over a Bannock... and then shrugs _"We are here, relatively well all things considered, and still need to find the Decanter of Endless Water; I do not want to have to come back here, so...   I say we go back upstairs and continue exploring this spider infested hell hole.  Bannock, do you fell up to continuing?  If you need it I can heal you a little more."_


----------



## funkmamagoat (Oct 18, 2011)

_"if we go for that spider again, and I'm fine with doing that, let's lure it in here for the love of all the gods no?"_


----------



## Adjuntive (Oct 18, 2011)

Alric feels strangely refreshed by the abatement of the spider venoms muscle deadening effect. He nods in appreciation to Hrimr for the druidic ministration.

He then looks upon Bannock's diminished figure with a look of shame-faced guilt, but says nothing.

Turning to join Arnir and Kirio's discussion, Alric interjects with some thoughts of his own: _"I would tend to agree with you Kirio. Judging from what that thing did to poor plate-clad Bannock here, I would hate to see what it does to you in your pretty clothes and cloak."_ Alric rotates his sword arm shoulder for a moment then scratches his ever encroaching beard. As he does this you see a few unhealed wounds about his person but he's hale for the most part. _"I elect that I hold the portal for as long as I can and keep it away from the rest of you. Though I can't guarantee I'll stay up as long as necessary, I might give you enough time to unleash the sorcery you need to destroy the beast." _Alric appears unperturbed by the suggestion that standing against the huge spider toe-to-toe could potentially mean his demise.









*OOC:*


Alric has no status effects lingering. He's at 36/48hp.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Oct 18, 2011)

Kirio sighs... _"Just so we are clear on where I stand, I vote we go upstairs and continue exploring.  If you want to kill that thing, I will only entertain this if we lure it out of that cave into here... I will not fight it in its nest.  Seems to me that is what you are suggesting though Alric...?  No?"_

Kirio looks at Bannock and then Alric and shakes his head... _"Regardless of what we do you two will have to take the brunt of it if we get in a fight...  we seriously need to consider making friends with a Cleric if we're going to continue doing this type of thing, I'm no healer." _

He kneels next to bannock and again applies some healing magic, then does the same for Alric, but for a shorter amount of time.

OOC: CLW twice on Bannock, once on Alric


----------



## digimattic (Oct 18, 2011)

"Is there a chance we can trap it in the door frame? If I can get within 10 feet of it, I may be able to put it to sleep, allowing one of you to go for a Coupe de Grace...lop its disgusting head clean off. As I see it, we can either try and kill it, or wait for it to try and kill us. I prefer the former, and then we can _hopefully_ get on with our original task. Once we look in that golden sarcophagus of course."


----------



## Adjuntive (Oct 18, 2011)

Alric considers Kirio and Arnir's words further, once again impressed by their wisdom, even if it at times it comes at him in disparate flurries.

_"You are quite perceptive Arnir, that is what I had hoped to do as well. It would proclude having us go into it's lair and contain it enough to use the sorcery you suggest. Although, 10ft seems to be the distance this creature is capable of attacking. You would put yourself at risk by coming that close."_

Alric pauses a moment, nodding his head in thanks for the curiously soothing tune, then, _"You speak wisely Kirio. If we can retrieve the decanter without facing that spider, it is my vote to explore those options first. Although if we find we must kill it, Arnir's plan seems most prudent."_


----------



## Bannock (Oct 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


Bannock is at 28/37 hp and is permanently suckier.







Bannock stands silent and brooding.


----------



## fromage67 (Oct 19, 2011)

Lars wakes around noon. His body is one throbbing ball of pain. There were a LOT of dreams, lots of frightening dreams, but none of them were like THOSE dreams.

He splashes water on his face and this time takes the time to wear his armor. He feels quite naked with only a dagger at his belt. He is still kicking himself for dropping his beautiful sword in the warehouse.

He heads out and stops only for a loaf of bread. In his belt pouch are 150gp he took from his hiding place in his room. He assumes his Romeo aspect, and enters the Thieve's Guild making sure his iron ring is visible.

He makes his way to the shopping area and he starts making inquiries about potions of healing, asking about a Father Dusk whose name he had overheard last time.


----------



## Gregor (Oct 19, 2011)

********
*South Harbour - Thieves' Guild*

Lars, after resting and eating, it is probably 4 in the afternoon by the time you make it back to the guild.  

Not too many members are around right now, but the market stalls appear to always be manned.  You learn that magical healing potions are not readily available in the market and you are pointed to the small dark chapel that sits off of the main guild lounge.  You are also informed that the small laboratory run by the "Three Delinquents" that sits off of the market can also prepare non-healing potions and other interesting alchemical goods.  

The small chapel off the lounge is accessed by an arched stone portal.  Inside is a dark circular room that is lit only by ten or fifteen fat black wax candles spread around the room.  The walls have been painted black and a thick stone altar stands in the centre of the space.  Atop the altar is a bust of a harlequin's mask carved from black basalt or marble.  

The only other door in the room, a black iron door, swings open slowly a few moments after you arrive and a figure steps out.  The humanoid stands about five feet tall and is covered, from head to toe, in a plush black cowled robe tied around the waist with a grey ribbon.  Facial features are obscured by a dark grey mask and you can only make out the whites of two eyes underneath.

_"Well, what is it? Why are you here?"_ says the figure in a gravely voice.    


        *GM:*  Thieves' Guild members get 10% off the cost of items (from the prices marked in the rules).


----------



## funkmamagoat (Oct 19, 2011)

> Arnir's plan seems most prudent




Kirio scratches his head and stretches further after ministering to Bannock and Alric _"Stop brooding Bannock, we'll find you a Cleric and get you healed, one way or another.  OK, well if we're going to do this let's do it; don't count on that thing being anything but slowed down by the door though.  At most we will have a slight advantage as it squeezed through, but it will get through, and quickly.  I have a few spells that may be useful, but I will concentrate on boosting your skills with my music to begin with._

Kirio brings out his flute then briefly touches Bannock on the shoulder and hums (casting resistance) _"That will help you resist the thing's venom if it should bite you again.  Hrimr, you haven't weighed in, any objections before we do this?"_ He walks walks over to the exit of the shrine leading upstairs having said his peace, ready to begin playing as soon as someone opens the door (readied action). 

OOC: resistance on Bannock +1 on saving throws for 1 minute.  Bannock, you should maybe see if your HP is correct... by my calculations, based on you being at -6 after the fight, you should be either at 34 or 37 with the healing I gave you. Not a big difference, but every little helps when you are a suckier meatshield


----------



## The Bashar (Oct 19, 2011)

Hrimr would rather not face that unnatural spider again.

"We should have a look upstairs and see if we can find the decanter.  If not then we'll have to brave the spider's lair.  Drawing it out or trapping it sounds prudent. I can shape the unworked stone in here so we could potentially hem it in.  I've also prepared a spell to deal with its poison if someone is bitten again."


----------



## funkmamagoat (Oct 19, 2011)

> "We should have a look upstairs and see if we can find the decanter. If not then we'll have to brave the spider's lair.




Kirio begins muttering under his breath at the groups obvious lack of decision making skills as he puts away his flute and readies his bow _"Oh for the love of all the gods... c'mon you lot, let's go..."_ Kirio begins heading upstairs and hums yet another tune (detect magic).  Assuming the other follow and they encounter nothing hostile he heads to the northern most door on the top floor.

Once there he turns to Hrimr "you're best suited to scouting in here, mind checking this door out?"

OOC: oh illustrious DM, unless you have any objections, can we assume that Kirio keeps detect magic going until we are out of these caves...?


----------



## The Bashar (Oct 19, 2011)

Hrimr moves up to the door and listens for any noises from the other side and checks for traps.


----------



## Adjuntive (Oct 19, 2011)

Alric gleefully draws his sword from his scabbard and speaks the arcane word to activate it. It begins glowing with a soft greenish light that provides illumination as if it were a torch.

He follows Kirio's lead, his armor chinking and rattling rather cacophonically.


----------



## Gregor (Oct 19, 2011)

********
*Caves - Northern Hallway*

The only sounds you hear are a soft clicking and clacking, similar to a scattering of pebbles across a stone floor, gently muted through the door.  You do not find any traps on the door.


----------



## The Bashar (Oct 19, 2011)

Hrimr quitely grabs his Warhammer and motions for everyone else to draw weapons. He points to his ear and to the door to signify that he hears something.

When everyone is ready he pushes open the door.


----------



## Gregor (Oct 19, 2011)

********
*Caves - Northern Chamber*

This large stone room is a curious sight.  Over half of the room (the north most portion) has fallen away in a large sinkhole similar to the burial chamber to the west.  The hole is probably thirty feet by thirty feet and the walls and ceiling around the hole have also largely crumbled away or lay in piles of rubble along the edge of the pit.  The pit itself is covered in thick white webbing that probably runs down the shaft.

The walls and floors are covered in the dried bloody designs of great spiders and a crude statue or effigy of a spider has been fashioned out of rocks, stained hides, sticks and more dried blood dominates the west corner of the room.  As you shine your lights around, you see a swarm of small spiders scatter off the motionless and bloated form of a dead human who is bound at the wrists and feet near the effigy.  The tiny spiders scatter down the shaft with a clicking sound.  Your light also glints off of what appears to be scattered coins near the edge of the pit.


----------



## The Bashar (Oct 19, 2011)

Hrimr takes one step into the room and has a good look around.


----------



## Gregor (Oct 19, 2011)

********
*Caves - Northern Chamber*

You don't see/hear anything beyond the obvious.


----------



## Adjuntive (Oct 19, 2011)

Alric looks into the room over Hrimr's shoulder warily.

_"I'd bet good platinum that sinkhole goes down into the spider's lair. How do we want to handle this considering we just pissed on the creature's bed so to speak?"_


----------



## funkmamagoat (Oct 19, 2011)

Kirio grins evily at Alric _"well, the little fu are obviously worshiping the thing and giving it offerings.  Maybe we just push you in and see if it gives us the decanter in exchange?"_  He winks at him and laughs, then walks past Hrimr into the room.  

He walks over to the effigy and inspects it, then searches the unfortunate victim bound at its base...


----------



## Adjuntive (Oct 19, 2011)

Alric grumbles incoherently at Kirio's teasing jest then walks into the chamber behind Kirio not wanting to look like he's too cowardly to do so. He walks up to the edge of the sinkhole and peers warily down it.


----------



## Gregor (Oct 19, 2011)

********
*Caves - Northern Chamber*

Kirio, the effigy is nothing more than a creepy collection of odds and ends that have been thrown together in the shape of a spider.  The large pool dried blood in front of it is a macabre indication that evil deeds may have taken place.

The bound human reeks of dead flesh and the chemical scent of venom.  His flesh is so bloated and malformed that it reminds you of a really full waterskin.  There isn't much on him, asides from a stained and tattered robe similar to the ones used by the students at the Lyceum.  Half-hidden in his boot is a blood-stained piece of parchment.  On it are a few entries which were written in ink, and then, towards the end of the page, in what looks like charcoal.

The parchment seems to be a list of spell or alchemical components: black moss, mandrake root, fire ants, mangrove bark, stirge wings, adder venom, etc.  The markings in coal read as follows:  _"...came in the night, goblins by the handful.  They killed most of the party and took Cheryl and I to some camp.  There were two others here, merchants by the look of them.  One by one they were taken into the caves ... with those terrifying spider markings ... and none came out.  There are spider markings everywhere.  Cheryl was taken yesterday, her screams haunt my dreams.  If anyone finds this letter ..."_

Alric, you peer down the shaft, using your sword to light the way.  You can only see as far as forty feet down and it does not seem like a bottom is visible .  The shaft must have been an ornately carved circular stairwell as you can make out sections of the stairs that still jut out from the walls.  Here and there along the web clogged walls of the shaft are the desiccated bodies of humanoids, bound in spider silk and left hanging.  Additionally, there are three small backpacks that hang from the webbing at various depths.  The sound of pouring water echoes up quietly through the shaft and you can just make out a small alabaster white jug laying on its side on a section of old stairway.  A seemingly endless steam of water pours from its mouth and sprinkles down into the darkness.

        *GM:*  FYI - Given the amount of webbing, craggy rock and sections of broken away stairs, it is possible to climb the walls of the shaft.

The backpacks hang at 15 feet, 20 feet and 40 feet below.  The jug is 40 feet below.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Oct 19, 2011)

Kirio comes up to Alric and peers down _"Well now... there you go.  If that isn't what we're looking for I don't know what is."  He looks to the others "so... who's good at climbing?  I can boost your climbing skills with my music"_ (Inspire Competence, +2 on skill check)


----------



## The Bashar (Oct 19, 2011)

Hrimr moves beside Kirio and Alric.  He peers down the shaft and sees the jug pouring out an endless stream of water.  After listening to Kirio mention climbing he looks around for some stone and says.

"I could make us another ladder.  Like the one we used to rescue Alric."


----------



## digimattic (Oct 19, 2011)

The Bashar said:


> Hrimr would rather not face that unnatural spider again.
> 
> "We should have a look upstairs and see if we can find the decanter.  If not then we'll have to brave the spider's lair.  Drawing it out or trapping it sounds prudent. I can shape the unworked stone in here so we could potentially hem it in.  I've also prepared a spell to deal with its poison if someone is bitten again."




"Oh by Mystra's divine glow..... Fine. Yes. Let's just go and allow that Weave-damned predator live to track us down and drain our fluids like Bannock drains wine-skins. I love having to look over my shoulder for massive eight-legged monsters."

Throwing up his hands in resigned contempt, Arnir readies himself to head up into the main part of the cave network and casts a spell to detect any secret doors. He walks in the middle of the pack, looking around and poking about as they walk to the Northern Room.

Once they reach the sink-hole and spy the decanter he rubs his temple "You must be joking....You propose we quite literally descend into the maw of that beast? Do you not see the humans hanging there, encased in webbing? Mystra save me, I'm surrounded by fools."









*OOC:*


Arnir has spent the maximum amount of time (five minutes) looking for secret doors. He will concentrate on an area if something registers.


----------



## Gregor (Oct 19, 2011)

********
*Caves - Northern Chamber*

Arnir, you do not manage to find any secret compartments or doors on the way up from the shrine to the Northern Chamber.

Hrimr, you can see the bottom of the shaft, which is another 10 feet beyond the edge of the light.  The bottom is covered in webbing and it looks like a webbing covered hallway continues under you and towards South. There is no rubble or stones at the bottom, only webbing, so presumably the stairwell and most of the walls fell even deeper into the earth.

Hrimr you can also see that there is a circular horizontal webs that fills the shaft about 10 feet down from your current location.  Its quite difficult to see, almost invisible, and you're unsure if there are more below it.


----------



## Adjuntive (Oct 19, 2011)

digimattic said:


> "You must be joking....You propose we quite literally descend into the maw of that beast? Do you not see the humans hanging there, encased in webbing? Mystra save me, I'm surrounded by fools."




_"Calm yourself Arnir, we're not asking you to descend the hole," _says Alric in a condescending tone. He then shudders when he looks upon the webbed bodies again. _"For that matter I wouldn't ask anyone to descend the hole. __If that beastly spider detects us when we're at the lowest point... No, we must kill the beast, no one should go down there while it lives. He would be defenseless, worse than walking into it's lair. Hrimr, do your druidic arts have some way of drawing it out?"_


----------



## digimattic (Oct 19, 2011)

Arnir raises his eyebrows as he assesses Alric cooly

 "Clearly. And I may be the only one with enough sense not to try. You'll _forgive_ me.." he says with a mocking bow "if I conclude the current plan is to try and climb down there, given that's what is _currently_ being talked about, with no bloody MENTION OF THE ING SPIDER!" he explodes before calming himself "Which is, as I see it, putting the cart before the horse....and putting the climber in that spider's pantry. Now trouble me no more with your prattle, for every time you open your mouth, you make Bannock look like a sage."


----------



## The Bashar (Oct 19, 2011)

Hrimr points down in the direction of the nearly invisible web he's just noticed.  

"It's not a natural beast.  So I have no real knowledge of it.  However, itt may not be prudent for anyone to attempt to climb down.  There is a full web strung across the shaft. There could be more underneath.  I do see a hallway at the bottom of the shaft though.  It may lead back to spider's lair.  So there may be some prudence in what Alric is saying.  We shall have to slay the foul beast and find the passage that connects to the bottom of the shaft."


----------



## funkmamagoat (Oct 19, 2011)

Kirio cannot help but laugh out loud at yet another Arnir outburst and Alric's floundering.  He sobers a little shaking his head _"What...??  None of you want to climb down there? Shocking!  Look, let's just go back down and see if we can get past the big guy.  If you can squeeze the entrance even more Hrimr than fine, but whatever... let's do this."_


----------



## Adjuntive (Oct 19, 2011)

digimattic said:


> Arnir raises his eyebrows as he assesses Alric cooly
> 
> "Clearly. And I may be the only one with enough sense not to try. You'll _forgive_ me.." he says with a mocking bow "if I conclude the current plan is to try and climb down there, given that's what is _currently_ being talked about, with no bloody MENTION OF THE ING SPIDER!" he explodes before calming himself "Which is, as I see it, putting the cart before the horse....and putting the climber in that spider's pantry. Now trouble me no more with your prattle, for every time you open your mouth, you make Bannock look like a sage."




Alric bristles intensely at the insults flung at him, but says nothing. Between the flurry of mocking and outburst from Arnir and Kirio's rather casual mocking he finds he's struggling with the impulse to respond as if challenged (a challenge he's typically used to seeing resolved with blades). Instead he shakes his head, red faced and exhausted from listening to the elves and says, _"Fine, Fine, FINE! Let's just kill the ing thing!" _And storms out of the room and heads back down to the lower level shrine, his fuming pride trailing behind him.


----------



## Gregor (Oct 19, 2011)

*GM:*  I will post if someone declares that they are either going down the shaft, or trying to open the door to the lair.


----------



## Bannock (Oct 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


Kirio, I looked back at the post history and tallied up 35 points of healing from you, with me starting at -6, so I was off by 1. I think I'm at 29/37.







Bannock smiles wanly, drained of his characteristic enthusiasm.

"I wish Lars was'ere, he'd be able to climb down there and back up before that spider could blink 3 of its eyes."

Then he turns and walks off after Alric.


----------



## digimattic (Oct 20, 2011)

"On that we agree, Bannock. I wonder how he's doing...Likely putting his feet up at some bar, having a laugh and a pint. In any case, I move that we try and stick together from here forward. It would seem the universe has a use for us all...."

Trailing behind Bannock Arnir reaches the shrine room and looks over at the now one-eyed statue

  Better not...remember what happened to Kirio... 

Looking at the stone door he says "warn me before opening it. I want to be as prepared as possible by first casting one spell on myself, then readying one for use on the spider as soon as it's in range. If I'm successful, we have one shot at killing it outright...if the spell fails or the spider lives, it's business as usual."


----------



## The Bashar (Oct 20, 2011)

Hrimr nods as he listens to Arnir.  He walks over to Bannock.  

"Well boy, let's get you prepared for battle.  Arnir once I've casted my spells on Bannock I will open the door.  Sound good everyone?  Let's take this abomination down."









*OOC:*


 When everyone is ready Hrimr will cast Bear's Endurance and Barkskin on Bannock.  That will give him +4 to his Con for 5 minutes and +2 to AC for 50 minutes.  After casting Hrimr will open the door, I assume with Alric nearby.


----------



## digimattic (Oct 20, 2011)

Arnir holds up his hand "Wait a moment -  What's the plan? Will Bannock rush out there and try and lure the spider back here? Also, who here can hit the hardest with that one shot? I gather it's between Bannock and me...This is of course assuming I am able to lull the beast to sleep! If I'm to attack it, I will need a direct line of sight on the creature...This means that perhaps whoever charges should open the door so there is less obstruction. We should be prepared for the possibility that it will resist and be ready to retreat to the level above."


----------



## fromage67 (Oct 20, 2011)

Lars/Romeo smiles at the humanoid priest and bows his head deferentially. "Bless you, aaah, Father. I have, ummm, heard that you can, ahh, help a guildsmember that, umm, has suffered injuries. I was, ahh, attacked, by, ummm, nasty elves, ummm, outside of town. Can you heal, aahh, me, and, ummm, maybe do you, also, ummm, have potions. Aaah, I am of course willing, to, ummm, make a, ummm, donation according, to ahh, my modest means."

OOC: I used _Honeyed Words_ here, allowing me to take the best of two rolls. My Bluff skill check is therefore 17+10=27. That should convince most priests.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Oct 20, 2011)

> Arnir holds up his hand "Wait a moment - What's the plan? Will Bannock rush out there and try and lure the spider back here? Also, who here can hit the hardest with that one shot? I gather it's between Bannock and me...This is of course assuming I am able to lull the beast to sleep! If I'm to attack it, I will need a direct line of sight on the creature...This means that perhaps whoever charges should open the door so there is less obstruction. We should be prepared for the possibility that it will resist and be ready to retreat to the level above."




Kirio sighs and shakes his head a little  "They really are quite young when you think about it, especially the humans... let's be about it then..." 
"Your plan is sound Arnir.  Alric and Bannock, you should stand on either side of the hallway to the door ready to attack it, Hrimr will open the door and run out of the way so Arnir can immobilize it with his spell, can you ready it so that it is triggered as soon as you see it.  I will begin playing as soon as you open the door to boost everyone's attacks.  If Arnir's spell fails, I will try to blind the creature, with my magic, severely diminishing its power, though it may resist this as well.  And if all else fails than we run again no question.", he walks over to Bannock and motions for Hrimr to do the same, so that they can magically boost the diminished fighter (kirio casts resistance on Bannock).  He then nods to the dwarf and runs to the door heading upstairs, raises his flute ready to play (Kirio readies action, will play inspire courage as soon as Hrimr opens the door).


----------



## The Bashar (Oct 20, 2011)

Hrimr nods at Kirio and casts his spells on Bannock.  He then moves to the door and begins to open it.









*OOC:*


 I am assuming we're setup as Kirio described and the Arnir is ready as well


----------



## The Bashar (Oct 20, 2011)

Hrimr nods at Kirio and casts his spells on Bannock.  He then moves to the door and begins to open it.









*OOC:*


 I am assuming we're setup as Kirio described and the Arnir is ready as well


----------



## digimattic (Oct 20, 2011)

Arnir nods to Kirio and with a few words and a gesture he bathes himself in a bright white glow that collects around his head and seems to be absorbed. His eyes open wide and he breathes deeply "I hope it's actually still in there..." Having said that, he stands off to the side, along the wall by the door and speaks a few more words.









*OOC:*


 Arnir has cast Fox's Cunning on himself, and has now readied Deep Slumber which he will cast on the spider as soon as it's within 35 ft.


----------



## Bannock (Oct 20, 2011)

Bannock steels himself for battle and approaches the door. As Hrimr begins to push on it, his arms grow taught as a wound up spring, ready to uncoil a strike as soon as any foe enters range. He looks to Hrimr and Alric.

"Let's kill this thing."









*OOC:*


Bannock stands 1 square away from the doorway and has readied an attack, with power attack, on any enemy, spider or otherwise, that comes within reach.


----------



## Adjuntive (Oct 20, 2011)

As much as I'm anxious for this to be over, I fear it might be over too quick with an unsavory result. 

Alric falls into a battle stance beside Bannock. _"I'm ready Hrimr, open the door."_


----------



## Gregor (Oct 20, 2011)

Hrimr hauls the heavy stone door open.  It scrapes noisily against the floor and a fresh layer of webbing on the other side rips away as the door slides inward.  The weird phosphorescent light paints the area purple and the bodies of the dead spiders still litter the area.  Of the giant vermin, there is no sign.

Kirio, you begin to play Inspire Courage.  Arnir and Bannock's conditions do not trigger so Hrimr is up (in the event that the conditions take affect this round, Arnir and Bannock can still act).

********
*Initiative*

1 - Kirio (readied - will play inspire courage as soon as Hrimr opens the door) - taking place immediately
2 - Arnir (readied Deep Slumber which he will cast on the spider as soon as it's within 35 ft.)
3 - Bannock (readied an attack, with power attack, on any enemy that comes within reach)
4 - Hrimr
5 - DM
6 - Alric

********

Spider Lair Redux - Round 1

        *GM:*  Initiative is triggered due to opening the door and readying actions.  I've placed those who readied in the order you posted.  I've rolled Init for the rest.  If your triggers don't go off in round 1, you can decide in round 2 if you want to continue to ready or do something else.


----------



## The Bashar (Oct 20, 2011)

After Hrimr opens the door he looks into the room.  The spider must have hid if it heard the party coming.









*OOC:*


 If see anything I relay that information to the party as a free action


----------



## Gregor (Oct 20, 2011)

Hrimr, even with your darkvision, you do not see anything beyond what is plainly visible to you.


----------



## Adjuntive (Oct 20, 2011)

Gritting his teeth and flinching at the opening of the door somewhat, Alric expected the worst of a burst of viciously sharp fangs and hellishly red 8 eyes. Although he's not exactly surprised the spider isn't conveniently waiting for them at their leisure.

Not anxious to walk into the lair just yet, Alric waits and considers the situation with his comrades. Whispering: _"Is it possible this thing is smarter than we may have taken account of? I mean, wouldn't a mindless beast have charged us upon opening the door? My feeling is that it is waiting with something rather nasty. What do we do?"_









*OOC:*


Alric delays action.


----------



## Gregor (Oct 20, 2011)

*GM:*  On to round 2, actions are reset.  Those readying will have to declare that they are continuing to do so, or may take other actions.     

********
*Initiative*

1 - Kirio 
2 - Arnir
3 - Bannock
4 - Hrimr
5 - DM
6 - Alric

********

Spider Lair Redux - Round 2


----------



## Gregor (Oct 20, 2011)

********
*South Harbour - Thieves' Guild*

The masked priest stares at you for a while.  _"I care not where you received your injuries my young initiate of the green teeth.  I care only for the delightful clink of golden coins that I will hear once you pay me for accessing my vast and terrible powers.  The price for the service you require is 45 gold per vial.  Alternatively I can brew for you a more potent spirit for 270 pieces of gold."_  He continues to stare at you, his facial features hidden from view.  _"Well?  I do not have all day to discuss minor alchemy with you."_


----------



## funkmamagoat (Oct 20, 2011)

Kirio moves back a little (G 2) and pauses his performance long enough to say _"We stick to the plan, if it wants us it will come, but we are not going in there!  Anything you can throw at it to piss it off in there Hrimr?"_ he starts playing again...


----------



## fromage67 (Oct 21, 2011)

Lars/Romeo hears out Father Dusk, grimaces and says. "I'll take two vials. Also, can you please heal my wounds. I would be, ahhh, much obliged."

He pays the man, and goes shopping for a shortsword, which at Guild rates should be 9 gp, which I deduct from Lars' shrinking stash. (OOC: 2 potions + 2 CLW + sword = 117gp, Lars now fully healed.))


Lars then exits the Guild grounds, and resumes his Lars appearance when he is unobserved. He heads for the Lyceum in the hopes of meeting his tutor.


----------



## Gregor (Oct 21, 2011)

********
*South Harbour - Thieves' Guild*

Father Dusk takes payment for everything, carefully counting the 108 gold coins with smiling eyes.  He tells you to relax and then begins to chant and pray.  He holds his hands on your chest and you feel the warm flow of positive energy enter your body and begin to mend your wounds.  He then walks into the other room and returns with two small vials of opaque liquid.  

_"Two vials.  As requested and paid for.  If you require more, you will need to give me notice to brew them.  I do not usually leave these lying around.  Now leave, I have business to attend to."_

********
*North Harbour - Lyceum*

Your walk back through the rain to the North Harbour and are admitted to the Lyceum.  You find Deacon Theal in the same lecture hall from a few days ago.

"Ahhh young Lars from Gate Pass," he says, "Have you returned to learn more about your talents in sorcery?"


----------



## digimattic (Oct 21, 2011)

Arnir grumbles and rushes over to the sarcophagus of bones in front of the statue, grips the first skull that falls to hand, and upon returning to his position, he hurls the skull to the extent of his ability into the spider's liar "Where are you, you miserable piece of ?"

Arnir watches as the skull bounces on the rock about 10ft in front of the party and then tumbles into the webbing below


----------



## fromage67 (Oct 22, 2011)

Lars looks at Deacon Theal carefully, making his mind up about this man. "Teach me what you can. This is probably my best and only chance I will have in my life. What could you teach me? What is magic? " Lars flushes when he thinks about what he must say next. The skin of his face turns red, but he goes ahead and says, "I don't know my letters. I thought you should know that up front."


----------



## Gregor (Oct 22, 2011)

*GM:*  Your DM is once again on the move.  I'm heading to Jamaica in the morning so posting may be a bit slow.  I can't update the battle map but I'm sure we can narrate our way through it.  I'll be back on the 27th.


----------



## Bannock (Oct 22, 2011)

Bannock watches the skull skitter across the floor and into the webbed abyss. Waiting for something to happen, he edges forward into G-7 and continues to ready his attack on whatever might come into range.


----------



## The Bashar (Oct 24, 2011)

funkmamagoat said:


> Kirio moves back a little (G 2) and pauses his performance long enough to say _"We stick to the plan, if it wants us it will come, but we are not going in there!  Anything you can throw at it to piss it off in there Hrimr?"_ he starts playing again...




Hrimr shakes his head.

"I prepared mostly healing and protection spells.  We have to move forward.  I doubt it's going to come to us."

Hrimr then casts a spell.  His free hand ignites in flame and gives of light like a torch.









*OOC:*


Hrimr casts produce flame. DM: Out of curiosity is there another exit visible from our vantage point?


----------



## Gregor (Oct 27, 2011)

Tension builds as the skull comes to a rolling stop, Bannock shifts closer and Hrimr casts a spell.  You see no sign of the beast and the only sound is the beating of your hearts, throbbing in your ears.  Then, softly at first, comes the clicking and hissing of the unseen spider.    

        *GM:*  Hrimr, you know from your previous visit to the lair that there are two other exits from the room.  One is a cave-like hole up near the ceiling and the other is around O 18 and 19 on the map - the remainder of the floor that heads into another web clogged hallway.


----------



## Gregor (Oct 27, 2011)

********
*North Harbour - Lyceum*

Theal ponders for a while.  "There is no shame in not having the ability to read or write.  The majority of the human race lacks these skills.  Moreover, they are not critical to your understanding of the arcane path.  As we discussed previously, our power is innate and natural.  We are conduits for the magical energies which surround all of us.  Were you a student of wizardry ... well you would find that most difficult without the ability to read and comprehend the vast theories and formulae that they rely on.  You and I shall spend days in deep discussion and personal experimentation.  We will expand your mind and in doing so, we shall help to unlock your powers and your understanding."

Your tutor picks up a large piece of parchment from his desk, along with a piece of chalk and walks over to sit with you on one of the lecture benches.  "You have asked me an incredibly complicated question Lars: what is magic?  Debates in the sciences and philosophy on this subject are required studies here at the Lyceum and they vex even upper year wizards."  He smiles and begins to draw on the parchment, starting first with a small circle and then drawing a second larger circle surrounding the first.  "Consider in your mind that this small circle is the world as we know it: the rocks, trees, mountains, oceans, nations.  Magic touches everything on our world.  It suffuses us as beings, lives in nature, the wind, tides, everything.  Magic comes from what wizards and certain clergies refer to as 'the Weave.'" He points to the second larger circle.  "This is the weave.  It is a great source of power and energy that blankets our world and the planes beyond us.  It can be thought of as a fabric with uncountable strands of thread.  When we use magic, we grasp these threads and order them in a certain way so as to produce a certain effect.  Now, most scholars and priests believe that the weave was created by or may even be the body of a greater deity known as Mystra, the Mother of all Magic.  It is to her that many give thanks and prayers, believing that continued worship will ensure an associated continuation of the existence of the weave."

He takes a break and scans your face to see if you look lost.  "Now, just bear with me here as I know this is alot to take in.  If we accept that the weave suffuses everything and everyone, then for us sorcerers, we must learn what our connection to the weave is.  This is what allows us to manipulate it and achieve great feats.  When we do so, magic takes on a number of forms dependent upon what we want to do.  The intellectuals have decreed that magic takes on 8 great specific schools and 1 universal.  The schools are as follows: Abjuration, which forms protective and warding power; Conjuration, which allows summoning or creating of material; Divination, which can be used to see great distances, know things and contact other planes of existence; Enchantment, which enables influence over other's minds; Evocation, which creates our most offensive powers - lightning bolts, fire balls and so forth; Illusion, which creates figments, images and sounds or affects the perception of things by others; Necromancy, which is associated with death and undeath; and Transmutation, which includes the powers to alter something both negatively and positively.  The universal school is quite small and consists of spells to which we can not precisely assign."

Theal pauses.  "These are the basics Lars.  I now have two questions for you.  First, I want you to think on the powers that you can manifest when you put your mind to it, or as we have just learned, are telling the weave how it should order itself for you.  I want you to tell me how you think you are accessing the weave.  From where is that link.  Think back of what we discussed a few days ago before you answer.  Second, what spells can you create and which schools of magic, which we have just learned, can you assign them to?  Are there types of spells or schools that you seem to favour?"


----------



## Adjuntive (Oct 27, 2011)

Gregor said:


> Tension builds as the skull comes to a rolling stop, Bannock shifts closer and Hrimr casts a spell. You see no sign of the beast and the only sound is the beating of your hearts, throbbing in your ears. Then, softly at first, comes the clicking and hissing of the unseen spider.




As the silence of party begins to give way to the telltale noises of the spider's coming Alric forces all thoughts from his mind and focuses his attention forward, waiting for the moment where plying his trade will be necessary.









*OOC:*


Alric continues to delay action.







The tension of the moment causes adrenaline to begin pumping through Alric's veins. His heart pounds like a war drum in his ears and he forces his breathing to be deep and even rather than rapid and panicked. Cold sweat runs down his forehead and temples and, though not usually a religious man, Alric finds himself muttering under his breath the words that brought him some comfort when holding on the phalanxes of the Ragesian legion: _"Tempus give me the strength to bring death to my enemies and Helm give me the fortitude to stand fast and hold." _


----------



## fromage67 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lars listens attentively and nods his understanding. "When I use my powers, I either influence someone, like when I make them like me more, or I make then ignore that I am there. I can also make people believe that some things are there that aren't. Like changing the way they see me, or making noises or images. So, I guess you could say my powers are all about affecting the mind of others. It's not at all like when Arnir calls arrows of acid, or when Hrimr calls down lightning. I can't do things like that at all."

"I'm pretty sure that my powers come from when I get special dreams. A spirit voice called Vuhl told me that I am a Child of Trilla, and that is where I get my powers from."


----------



## Gregor (Oct 27, 2011)

********
*Initiative*

1 - Kirio 
2 - Arnir
3 - Bannock
4 - Hrimr
5 - DM
6 - Alric

********

Spider Lair - Round 3


----------



## funkmamagoat (Oct 27, 2011)

> Then, softly at first, comes the clicking and hissing of the unseen spider




Kirio's lips curves upwards in a crooked smile as he plays... he pauses once more _"steady now... wait for it... wait for it"_ and he begins playing once more...


----------



## Gregor (Oct 27, 2011)

********
*North Harbour - Lyceum*

"Yes, your dreams." says Theal.  "They are incredibly interesting to me as a source of your link to the weave.  I have some thoughts on this, but first, I believe we must continue to discuss the arcane.  I can see that you seek knowledge, so let us expand your mind."

For the next few hours, Theal takes you through additional basics of arcane study.  He explains how a caster must combine certain materials and effects, such as specific material components, somatic gesturing and specific phrases to achieve an arcane result.  He instructs that the combination of these things assists in focusing our link to the weave and manipulating it.  He also warns that when one's ability to speak or move is hampered, so too is his link to the weave.  For sorcerers, he elaborates, it is generally unnecessary to utilize material components, for their bodies and minds are the material component.  It is wizards and priests that must focus on these components in order to emulate our natural link.

Theal then returns to the schools of magic and takes you through a number of tests.  He casts minor cantrips on you from specific schools and asks you to describe their feeling, their aura, their smell and other obscure criteria.  He explains that you must understand the linkages between these feelings and the schools of magic in order to comprehend them more accurately.  

Finally it is you casting cantrips on Theal or inanimate objects.  He guides you through minor castings of what is within your repitoire.  He asks you similar questions related to sensations, images and thoughts that you experience when you touch the weave.  

As the sun begins to set, you slump on a bench in fatigue.  You feel as if your mind has been beaten and bruised and your thoughts are slow to raise to the murky surface of your consciousness.  Never before have you cast spells this frequently or been required to concentrate on them, create associations with what you're learning and then discuss it in detail.

When your schooling for the day is complete, Theal pats you on the shoulder and says: "You did well today Lars.  It is not easy to begin to learn these things in a formal setting.  Tomorrow we shall continue with a discussion of the sub-schools that exist below the eight I explained today and how we can define the spells you know from within those deeper categories.  We shall, as you also learned today, focus on enchantment, transmutation and illusion predominantly for that is where your talents are the strongest.  Go home and rest."

As you are walking out of the chamber, Theal adds one further statement: "Oh and Lars, I have something I would like you to do tonight.  I would like you to try and control your own dreams.  If your link indeed stems from them, then you should have the power to shape them.  It may take time, but you may be surprised at what you can learn.  Good night."


----------



## digimattic (Oct 28, 2011)

Arnir fumes behind Alric as he throws the skull. Fear has given way to full-fledged hate. He hates this cave, he hates this spider and hates himself for giving into fear in the first place. As he thinks to reach for another skull, he hears the tell-tale sounds and howls in frustration, out into the darkness. His voice echoes off the the eerily illuminated stone walls before fading away leaving only the sound of nervous breathing and the spider..somewhere.









*OOC:*


Arnir has once more readied Deep Slumber and will use it the moment the spider is within 35ft of him.


----------



## Bannock (Oct 30, 2011)

Bannock looks back at the party balefully, gives a sigh, and says in a sombre tone, "In case I die in the next minute 'r so, I just wanted you all to know... that you're a bunch of scared little girls!"

Bannock steps past the threshold into the spider's lair, intending to use himself as bait, moving into G-8.









*OOC:*


Bannock will use his standard action to ready a _move_ action. If he notices the spider come within 2 squares of himself, he will hop backwards two squares, ending up beside Alric


----------



## Gregor (Oct 30, 2011)

Bannock, you cross into the lair and quickly glance around the room.  Perhaps due to the gloom or anxiety for a coming battle, you fail to see the great beast splayed upon the cave wall above you and the entrance.  Without warning you hear the hiss and clack of its carapace and then your field of vision is filled with the hairy, dripping maw of the spider as it snaps a bite down upon you.  Its horrible fangs catch you in the armpits creating two grisly wounds and the now familiar burn of venom flows through your veins.  Though staggered and wounded, you once again overcome the poison.

Arnir, you catch just enough of the spider to cast your spell.  Your enchantment catches the beast just as its blood stained fangs pull away from Bannock.  It staggers slightly as if confused and then succumbs to slumber.  It falls off the wall, landing with a thud on the stone platform.  

Bannock, being aware of the spider's location, you then step back next to Alric.

        *GM:*  The spider is filling up squares E-F-G, 8-9-10 and is helpless.


----------



## The Bashar (Oct 30, 2011)

Hrimr gasps when he sees the spider's fangs sink into Bannock.  Before he can cry out, he hears Arnir cast a spell and the giant form of the spider hits the ground right in front of Hrimr. 

With the spider helpless before him Hrimr raises his living warhammer and strikes the beast.









*OOC:*


Coup de Grace on the spider


----------



## Gregor (Oct 30, 2011)

Hrimr, you drive the head of your warhammer down with all your might.  The weapon strikes the head of the spider with an audible crack.  Carapace crushes, eyes scatter and goo and ichor sprays the front of your armor as the spider's head is pulverized.  The vermin's legs twitch violently, scraping against the stone and its body trembles in spasms before finally going still.

        *GM:*  Spider is dead.  We are off initiative.


----------



## digimattic (Oct 30, 2011)

Arnir's jaw drops as Hrmir runs up to the spider to deliver the blow to the helpless beast. Glancing back and forth between the injured Bannock and the now still spider, Arnir tenses with rage before collecting himself

"That must have been the _stupidest_ thing you've ever done, Dwarf. Do you have any sense at all? Yes, you managed to kill the beast _this time_ but next time? And didn't it occur to you that perhaps helping out Bannock would be a better use of your time than fiddling with that twig of yours? By the gods man, we even discussed this before heading in here...Had that spider survived it would have torn through you like a scythe through wheat. Utterly unbelievable...A druid playing at being a warrior."


----------



## The Bashar (Oct 30, 2011)

Hrimr wipes the ichor from his beard and armour.  He ignores most of what Arnir says and looks to Bannock.

"Brave boy.  Foolish, but brave nonetheless. Let me patch you up and check to see if you're poisoned."

Hrimr casts a spell.  He channels the positive energy into Bannock.  Since the wounds did not fully heal he casts another healing spell.









*OOC:*


Heal check to see if Bannock is still poisoned.  If so I immediately cast Neutralize poison


----------



## Gregor (Oct 31, 2011)

Hrimr, you find evidence that Bannock's wounds are still infected with venom.  As a result, you dispense your spell and immediately neutralize the poison in his system.

        *GM:*  As you may recall, there is a large golden sarcophagus in the middle of the island of stone (F 20 on the map).  Getting to the island will require you to jump or to form a bridge of some kind, so please reference the map when/if you decide to go there.  The other exit from the lair is at the bottom of the map, where the other stone platform is.


----------



## Bannock (Oct 31, 2011)

Bannock relaxes a clenched jaw as Hrimr's healing spells make the pain subside. 

"Foolish? The big spider's dead, yeah?"

He waves Arnir off.

"No need to trouble him Arnir, if the little guy hadn't 'o finished the monster, the rest of us would have done it proper quick. Not that you don't have the right of it. That was a nice hammer swing Hrimr, but I'll wager I could have hit as hard with my glaive one handed while bleeding out of both armpits. Har!"

Bannock motions into the dearly departed spider's now vacant lair.

"Since I volunteered for spidey-chew-toy duty, I think I'll leave the chasm-jumping for the rest of you."


----------



## Adjuntive (Oct 31, 2011)

Alric rises from his battle stance, continuing to hold aloft his glowing sword, and seems relieved by the giant beast finally being dead. He walks up to Bannock and looks grimly down at the three pairs of fang punctures leaking sickly sweet smelling blood from Bannock's torso, _"That was rash my friend." _After a small pause, _"rash, but likely true. It struck as if it waited for you to pass," _then shakes his head wearily and his voice becomes harsh and irritated, though it sounds like the irritation is strained as if fondness and admiration were mixed within. _"Though the next time you do something so brain-addled, even if you were to survive, I'll kill you myself."_

Alric walks out to F15 and looks out through the illumination of his sword into the part of the room containing the sarcophagus. _"Even with a solid running start, I would be extremely pressed to make such a leap. Not with all this gear and armor at least."_


----------



## The Bashar (Oct 31, 2011)

Hrimr steps up beside Alric and surveys the spider's lair.

"The floor is still covered in webbing we could climb down and then climb up the side of the stone mount.  Or we can go back to the caved in hallway. Someone can help me drag a stone down here and I can fashion us a bridge to get us across.  I vote for the second option, less jumping and potential falling."


----------



## Adjuntive (Oct 31, 2011)

Alric raises an eyebrow at the uncharacteristic ingenuity of the druid. Then shrugs,  likes that spell, doesn't he? 

Alric follows the druid back to the caved in part of the hallway trying to find an intact stone of sufficient size he can carry the distance. Should he find one, he attempts to heft it and carry it to the spider lair for Hrimr to fashion his bridge.









*OOC:*


strength check coming...


----------



## fromage67 (Oct 31, 2011)

Gregor said:


> ********
> *North Harbour - Lyceum*
> 
> As you are walking out of the chamber, Theal adds one further statement: "Oh and Lars, I have something I would like you to do tonight.  I would like you to try and control your own dreams.  If your link indeed stems from them, then you should have the power to shape them.  It may take time, but you may be surprised at what you can learn.  Good night."




Lars rubs at his eyes, looking forward to a hot meal and and a long sleep. "Thanks, Theal. I can't really remember a person in my life who has shared information so openly. I will do as you ask, and try to shape my dreams, if they come. I'll let you know how it goes."

Lars shuffles to Baba Gerty's kitchen and orders two bowls of her thick beet soup. He then heads home, hoping that his friends will have returned.


----------



## Gregor (Oct 31, 2011)

*GM:*  Alric, Hrimr, don't worry about strength checks.  I'll assume that you guys can work together to carry/drag a stone of sufficient size down from a cave in to the lair.


----------



## The Bashar (Oct 31, 2011)

Hrimr helps Alric carry the stone back down into the spiders layer.  He somewhat sheepishly walks up to Arnir.

"Uhh...Arnir would you mind giving me a hand with the dimensions?  I know how long it has to be."

Hrimr motions with his hands at the gap.

"About twenty feet. I was thinking of making it about four feet across.  How thick should it be?  I'm not that good with numbers..."


----------



## Gregor (Oct 31, 2011)

********
*Seaquen - North Harbour*

Lars, when you arrive home, exhausted and full of beet soup, you notice a slim person standing with a lantern and attempting to peer into the front window of your home.  You can see his features in the lantern light and notice that he is of mixed elven and human decent and he is dressed in fine clothing: velvet doublet, sable gloves and a feathered hat.  When he sees you approach, he bows low and says:  "Ah, a master of the house no doubt!  My name is Edmond Merrywinter.  Apologies for appearing unannounced on your threshold, but I am in search of a resident here."  He pauses to remove a bundle of parchment from inside is doublet and he leafs through with some concentration.  "Ah yes, here it is.  I am looking for an Arnir of the House Bowflight.  Would you happen to be an acquaintance of his?"


----------



## digimattic (Oct 31, 2011)

Arnir eyes Hrmir uncertainly, not sure if he's being mocked before beginning slowly. 
"Well....to begin with, I'm a little unclear as to why you needed to drag that rock in here" 

Tapping his foot on the stone pier he asks "Couldn't you have just used the very floor upon which we stand?" Shaking his head he says "No matter, I do not understand your art...Figures are another thing all together."

As he speaks, he begins to motion with his hands and slowly a crude looking miniature of the stone bridge swirls into existence, floating over his hand. "It seems to me that the gap is about 10 feet wide. A bridge 15' long, 1 foot thick and another foot wide should be sufficient for our purposes." His eyes twinkle as he looks over at the golden sarcophagus.... "Is that possible?"


----------



## The Bashar (Oct 31, 2011)

digimattic said:


> Arnir eyes Hrmir uncertainly, not sure if he's being mocked before beginning slowly.
> "Well....to begin with, I'm a little unclear as to why you needed to drag that rock in here"
> 
> Tapping his foot on the stone pier he asks "Couldn't you have just used the very floor upon which we stand?" Shaking his head he says "No matter, I do not understand your art...Figures are another thing all together."
> ...




"I need to shape the stone from its most basic shape.  The floor already has been shaped by the Yuan Ti that lived here.

I think one foot wide might be too narrow for some of us to walk across, myself included.  I think it should be at least 4 to 5 feet wide."









*OOC:*


 Once Arnrir gives dimensions Hrimr will cast Stone Shape andbegin to craft the crude bridge.


----------



## digimattic (Oct 31, 2011)

"Four feet you say? At that width the platform will only be 3" thick. I don't know much of stone, but will that be strong enough? Also, how do you propose to get that thing across? Won't it be massively heavy?"


----------



## The Bashar (Oct 31, 2011)

Hrimr thinks for a moment.

"Well, since the ladder I made held Alric and I we should be good.  We can cross over one at a time just to be safe.  Yes it will be heavy, but if all of us work together we should be able to move it."









*OOC:*


 Hrimr casts stone shape and begins to fashion the stone bridge across the gap.


----------



## fromage67 (Nov 1, 2011)

Lars looks the newcomer up and down. "Well hello, Edmond Merryweather! I've never heard of Arnir of Bowtie. You must have the wrong guy."


----------



## Gregor (Nov 1, 2011)

********
*Seaquen - North Harbour*

"I believe you must have misunderstood me the first time, my name is Edmond Merry_winter_, not weather.  Fear not though, you are not the first to have made that mistake."  He flashes you a smile filled with perfectly straight white teeth.  "Also, the elven noble I am looking for is Arnir of House Bowflight.  I am most certain that he lives here, seeing as my papers indicate as much.  You see, he has an outstanding balance at the Lyceum and I have the unfortunate duty of discussing this sensitive matter with him.  You obviously inhabit the same building as he and from what I can glean by staring through your open windows is that you share a common domicile that does not appear to be split into a tenement."  Edmond maintains his smile as he pauses.  "Now, I can infer on my own that he is not present at the moment.  Could you indulge me and at least let me know when you believe he will be returning?"


----------



## The Bashar (Nov 1, 2011)

Hrimr finishes the bridge.  With the help of the party he moves it over the gap.  

"I'll go first.  I should be the one to test it and I need to check this sarcophagus for any possible traps.  We going to need every copper we can get to hire a Cleric to heal Bannock.  Churches love their donations."









*OOC:*


Provided Hrimr makes it across no problem he will search the sarcophagus for traps.


----------



## Gregor (Nov 1, 2011)

********
*Caves - Lair*

Hrimr, the snake-man shaped sarcophagus is covered in deteriorating and tarnished gold leaf.  It peels away and flakes into dust at the mere passing of your breath upon its surface.  After examining it for some time, you do not find any traps.


----------



## The Bashar (Nov 1, 2011)

Hrimr shouts over to the group:

"There don't appear to be any traps I'm going to try and open it."









*OOC:*


 Hrimr attempts to open it.  Provided he doesn't suffer anything horrible he will cast detect magic on the contents.


----------



## digimattic (Nov 1, 2011)

Arnir remains on the stone pier, peering over the side to the webbed floor below and not wanting to risk the stone bridge just yet. "Anything interesting?"


----------



## Gregor (Nov 1, 2011)

********
*Caves - Lair*

Hrimr, with a sound similar to a cork being removed from a vial, the lid of the sarcophagus is lifted and cave air rushes into the empty space.  The stale smell of tomb air, redolent with the scent of forgotten centuries, rises to your nostrils and the faint clanking of gears hidden somewhere in or beneath the burial vessel can be heard.  However, nothing seems to happen and you can infer that the structural destruction in this room likely rendered harmless whatever trap or hazard may have been protecting this place.  

The mummified remains of a humanoid fills up most of the coffin and you communicate that a number of objects have been arrayed around the body.  You see a thick tome bound in some strange material that looks as if much of it has been damaged by age.  There is also: a large chased silver jeweled coffer with carved dryad scene; a jeweled ornamental scimitar; a silver chalice encrusted with gem stones; and,   around one wrist of the mummy is a bronze bracelet in the shape of a snake biting its own tail.  Lastly, still clutched between the body's two hands and placed across its chest, is a thick black scroll tube that is so heavily lacquered that you can see your face in its mirror-like surface. 

Only the tome registers a magical aura.     

        *GM:*  In terms of this stone bridge that has been fashioned, I'm not too miffed about the dimensions to give you guys a hard time with it.  As far as I am concerned, you are able to fashion something serviceable.  That being said, 3 inch thickness spread over 10 feet would likely snap like a twig if anyone heavier than Arnir stepped on it.  But we're playing dungeons and dragons, not dungeons and mathematics


----------



## The Bashar (Nov 1, 2011)

Hrimr shouts back

"Yes! Some valuables, a fancy scroll tube, and a magic Tome of some sort.  You should probably come have a look Arnir."


----------



## funkmamagoat (Nov 1, 2011)

Kirio walks up to the sarcophagus and picks up the tome _"I know you can likely do this better than I Arnir, but I can't resist these things..."_

OOC: spellcraft check


----------



## Gregor (Nov 1, 2011)

Kirio, the cover of the book looks and feels like cured flesh.  When you pick it up, almost all of the pages crumble to dust, forcing you to cough and sputter.  What pages still remain are covered in arcane writings which are unknown to you, despite your attempts at spellcraft.


----------



## Adjuntive (Nov 1, 2011)

Alric flinches at the opening of the sarcophagus. He honestly expected the floor to open up into a pit of acid or the ceiling to fall on everyone. He breathes a sigh of relief that nothing happens to Hrimr... like spikes. He still isn't crossing that bridge.









*OOC:*


3 inches thick! Come on, you guys don't know know about shear forces in brittle materials like stone??? The engineer in me is truly disappointed and wants to see formulas! Or arches! #sarcasm


----------



## funkmamagoat (Nov 1, 2011)

Kirio shrugs and hands the tome over to Arnir... _"beyond me my young arcane friend; seems entirely up your alley though.  The rest of these things should prove a good start, if not sufficient to restoring Bannock, should we be able to find a sufficiently powerful cleric." _


----------



## funkmamagoat (Nov 2, 2011)

Leaving the taking/carrying of the loot to Alric and Bannock, the defacto party mules, Kirio inspects the southern passage from the spider lair._  "Le't move this bridge over this gap and move on, I'm anxious to secure the decanter and leave this place.  I'll wager we're not done with nasty encounters sadly... let's get them over with no?  Hrimr and Alric should lead the way, glowing sword and sees well underground and all that..."_ Kirio motions for help in moving the bridge over so they can continue on.


----------



## digimattic (Nov 2, 2011)

Arnir gasps softly as arcane secrets beyond reckoning turn to dust in Kirio's hands and he rubs his temples "I must seek an alchemist for this headache..." he mumbles as he sullenly accepts the tome, placing it in his pack for later inspection. Turning to the heavily shellacked scroll tube, he eyes it carefully and inspects it before trying to open it up.

"I'm with Kirio on this. Spider's dead and Mystra willing, we shall not be troubled by anything as nasty as this spider. Let's get the decanter and make for the Lyceum as fast as possible. I don't want to spend another night in this gods forsaken place."


----------



## Gregor (Nov 2, 2011)

********
*Caves - Bottom of Shaft*

Arnir, the large polished tube is quite heavy when you pick it up.  Inspecting it yields nothing of interest.  You open the tube by unscrewing one end very slowly as the threading is old, not lubricated and judging by the sound it is making, made from some kind of metal.  When you remove one end, your nose is filled with strange smells: smoke, sulphur and an irony hint of dried blood and cured leather.  For a moment you think that the tube is empty, but you soon see that it is almost packed full with a tightly rolled up length of pitch black vellum or parchment.

Kirio, you and the party relocate Hrimr's stone platform with some effort, creating a bridge over the five foot gap to the other passageway.  The passage is filled with thick webbing and it appears as if you are walking through a white tube-like tunnel.  

The passage turns to the North and leads to an ancient web-choked chamber whose floor is covered in stones, broken masonry and segments of stone that seemed to be part of a vast staircase at one point.  Looking up, you now see that you are standing at the bottom of the shaft you spied from the floor above.  The trickling of water indicates the nearby position of the alabaster decanter on a portion of stone perhaps 10 feet above you.  You also see the three packs that hang from patches of webbing on the walls at various heights.


----------



## digimattic (Nov 2, 2011)

Arnir turns to Bannock "Would you be a good chap and carry this tube? I find it a bit taxing! Let's get the decanter...and those packs...and get out of here."


----------



## fromage67 (Nov 3, 2011)

Duplicate post.


----------



## fromage67 (Nov 3, 2011)

Lars listens to Merrywinter's explanation with growing impatience. "Why don't you tell me who you are and why you are asking before I decide if this conversation should proceed any further?"


----------



## Bannock (Nov 3, 2011)

Bannock takes the things handed to him by Arnir and stuffs them into his duffel pack, then goes with the party through the tunnel into the chamber with the decanter.

He peers up to where the sound is coming from. The decanter appears to be just out of reach, even when standing on his toes and stretching as far as he can.

"Not a problem for me to clamber up there if I take my armour off. Or I could probably give one of you a boost. One o' you waif-ish Elves prob'ly. You both look lighter than me last girlfriend."


----------



## funkmamagoat (Nov 3, 2011)

Kirio smirks at the burly young human _"hmmph... I doubt your last lady friend was a 214 year old artist... but hopefully for you she at least had some talent with the flute."_  He looks up at the decanter and the backpacks _"I've no skill at all at climbing... but I'm certainly agile enough to climb onto your shoulders and have a grab at the decanter.  The backpacks will require another solution however..."_

Kirio walks over to Bannock and motions for him to bend over a little so that he can climb up onto him..., once in place he tries to grab the decanter.

OOC: let me know if you would like an acrobatics check Gregor...


----------



## digimattic (Nov 3, 2011)

Gregor said:


> *GM:*  FYI - Given the amount of webbing, craggy rock and sections of broken away stairs, it is possible to climb the walls of the shaft.
> 
> The backpacks hang at 15 feet, 20 feet and 40 feet below.  The jug is 40 feet below.




Arnir rolls his eyes "Enough of this foolishness. Unless you're training in mummery, just climb up there and be done with it."


----------



## Gregor (Nov 3, 2011)

********
*Caves - Bottom of Shaft*

Kirio, Bannock has no trouble in lifting you up so that you're capable of grabbing the decanter.  Perched on his armored shoulders you grasp your hands around the smooth jug from where it lays on a piece of broken stairway jutting out from the wall.  

When you bring it down to inspect it, you notice that there are no particular markings on the decanter.  It is polished smooth and its colour is a creamy white alabaster.  The only peculiar attribute associated with it is the never-ending trickle of fresh water that flows out of the spout. 

        *GM:*  As Arnir notes, you'll need to climb if you wish to access the packs/sacks that are hanging in the webbing along the shaft walls.  From the bottom, one pack is 10 feet (which you could also get by repeating your standing on shoulders maneuver), 30 feet high and 35 feet high.  If you choose to climb up or down (if you went back upstairs) then you need climb checks for every 10 feet of movement.     

********
*Seaquen - North Harbour*

Edmond's face scrunches up and he snaps: "Are you daft?!  I have just precisely explained who I am and why I am here!"  He closes his eyes and rubs the bridge of his nose with his thumb and forefinger in frustration.  "I apologize for that outburst.  I have had an extremely long day and I am not in the mood to discuss this any longer, especially with someone who cannot understand basic common.  Now, if this is not too far beyond your capabilities, I would appreciate it if you would tell Lord Arnir that I will be returning each day until I am able to discuss this matter with him."  He swings the lantern and begins to walk down the street.  Over his shoulder he calls: "Good evening!"


----------



## funkmamagoat (Nov 3, 2011)

Kirio hands the strange decanter down to Bannock, wondering who will be the lucky fellow to carry the soggy thing, then indicates the pack that is 10 feet up and reaches for it as well _"I'll get this pack, but like I said, not climbing for the others..., if you're so tired of foolishness Arnir I suggest you get climbing.  If not than maybe Bannock or Alric can give it a go."_


----------



## Adjuntive (Nov 3, 2011)

Alric nods to Kirio as he climbs down with the decanter, clearly pleased and relieved to have achieved their goal. Looking up at the packs, he grimaces at the ones higher up. _"I never was especially good at climbing. In the Red Legions that was considered a ranger skill and phalanxmen were not trained as such. Do you think we could knock them down? I have javelins which might suit. Climbing I might attempt, but only if we had rope as a safety line."_


----------



## Gregor (Nov 3, 2011)

Kirio, you tug the pack away from the wall, audibly ripping away webbing.  The pack, when in your hands is staggeringly heavy.  Your arms quiver with the weight as you bring it down and step off of Bannock's shoulders. 

When you open the sack, the smells of rich spices and tobacco fill the shaft.  Inside you find four parchment and twine wrapped packages which hold, respectively: 10lbs of cloves; 10lbs of tobacco; 10 lbs of salt; and, 20lbs of cinnamon.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Nov 3, 2011)

Kirio takes a deep breath, and beaming smile on his face _"By Bane's massive balls will you look at all this.... the feasts I could make... not to mention the sorry state I could get my lungs in..._"  He looks at Hrimr and Arnir _"I'm honestly not the best appraiser, but we should be able to get a goodly sum for all this and the loot in the sarcophagus..., either of you any good?"_  he then looks at their armored warriors _"alright gentlemen, there are two more packs, and you are clearly the strongest amongst us.  Bannock, you said you had some skill at climbing?  Willing to give it a try?"_

OOC: appraise check on the cloves coming, but Arnir or Hrimr should give it a go before we try and sell all this stuff...


----------



## The Bashar (Nov 3, 2011)

Hrimr looks at the jewel encrusted items from the sarcophagus and tries to determine their worth.


----------



## Gregor (Nov 3, 2011)

*GM:*  I'll reply to the appraise rolls when they are complete / when whoever wants to attempt has had a chance.

Arnir has asked that I roll his Appraise checks for him.


----------



## Bannock (Nov 3, 2011)

Bannock looks up at the higher bags and thinks for a second (but no more), and then begins to strip his heavy armor off. Plate and leather clanks and thuds to the ground until he is left wearing his simple undyed woolen raiment. Drying blood and sweat cling it to his body as he finds purchase in the webbed and broken wall and carefully heads up towards the two packs hanging at 30 and 35 feet.

Despite being a seasoned and strong climber, Bannock has some trouble finding steady footing at first and takes a few minutes to get started. After a while, he finds his way up and climbs steadily until he reaches about 25 feet, at which point he slips.


----------



## Gregor (Nov 4, 2011)

Bannock, you work your way up the shaft.  Your hands grasp sticky web-clogged rough stone holds and your feet push up on broken sections of the old stairwell and craggy rock.  After twenty feet of ascension, with sweat running down your back and your muscles swollen with effort, your hand slips off a hold and you barely manage to maintain balance.  Looking down, your vision follows some loose pebbles and clumps of webbing as they fall down to where your friends stare up at you.  Swallowing a lump in your throat, you look back up and see that you are only 10 feet from the closest pack.


----------



## digimattic (Nov 4, 2011)

Arnir sets about appraising the various items while Bannock begins his tortuous ascent. He cringes as Bannock takes a tumble before turning his eyes over to the curious decanter. He frowns as he watches it trickle out slowly "Hard to see how this could help a city...." gesturing over the decanter he attempts to detect any magic, and identify the properties of the device.

"The druid made this, did he not? Hrmir, what do you make of it? Is this anything we could make for ourselves? Seems like it ought to be worth a few copper...."


----------



## The Bashar (Nov 4, 2011)

Hrimr is loathe to take his eyes off of Bannock.  Without taking his eyes off of Bannock he answers Arnir.

"I think if it were worth just a few coppers they would have had another one made instead of sending us out to find it. 

There are other Druids that do learn to make items, I chose to learn potion crafting.  You need to be trained in the art of magic item crafting and be a powerful magic user to manage a feat like that decanter.  I bet someone at the Lyceum would be able to teach one of us how to do some basic magic item crafting."

Hrimr gasps as he sees Bannock almost lose his footing.


----------



## digimattic (Nov 4, 2011)

The Bashar said:


> "I think if it were worth just a few coppers they would have had another one made instead of sending us out to find it.




Arnir raises his finger and opens his mouth as he thinks to correct Hrmir, then frowns and stifles himself, thinking it not worth the trouble.

Arnir then begins to talk to himself in elvish, still focused on the decanter, turning it over in his hands.


----------



## Bannock (Nov 4, 2011)

Bannock hangs by an arm for a moment before regaining his footholds. He figures that all this time away from Gate Pass must have made him a little rusty, but he presses on. It's just a little farther to the first backpack.

This time, he practically levitates up the next ten feet. He grabs hold of the backpack at 30 feet and wrenches it free of the webbing, and then calls out to the party below.

"Hey, one of you get ready to catch this! I can't carry both packs down at the same time."

He waits a rather short time until he judges that someone is roughly in position, whether they're aware of it or not, and drops the pack.


----------



## fromage67 (Nov 4, 2011)

Gregor said:


> ********
> *Seaquen - North Harbour*
> 
> Edmond's face scrunches up and he snaps: "Are you daft?!  I have just precisely explained who I am and why I am here!"  He closes his eyes and rubs the bridge of his nose with his thumb and forefinger in frustration.  "I apologize for that outburst.  I have had an extremely long day and I am not in the mood to discuss this any longer, especially with someone who cannot understand basic common.  Now, if this is not too far beyond your capabilities, I would appreciate it if you would tell Lord Arnir that I will be returning each day until I am able to discuss this matter with him."  He swings the lantern and begins to walk down the street.  Over his shoulder he calls: "Good evening!"




Lars, tired and irritable, does what feels most natural, "Hey Merrywillow! Why don't you go and fornicate with a basilisk. You are not welcome here. Do not return!"


----------



## funkmamagoat (Nov 4, 2011)

Kirio listens to Arnir and graces him with a crooked smile [sblock="if you speak elven"]_"I know how you feel, I'd as soon slit Alric's throat most mornings than break my fast with him, but he has his uses.  The short lived are just that, we will still be wenching and learning when they are dust in the ground.  Till then it is best to suffer their limitations for the advantage of their steal and shields between us and the nasties no?  As to the emerald, I'm not sure really how much it is worth, was going to look into it later.  To be honest I had hoped you had all forgotten about it, but I'm happy to split its worth with you if the others continue in their shortsightedness... _[/sblock]

Kirio hears a thud and makes his way to the other pack to see what Bannock has dropped...

OOC: Kirio opens the next pack...


----------



## Gregor (Nov 4, 2011)

********
*Caves - Bottom of Shaft*

        *GM:*  Since the last pack is only 5 feet from you, I'll assume you are able to grab that as well without another climb check.  You can begin your decent.      

Bannock, you toss down the packs to the party and start to climb back down.

The packs land on the ground with a thud and a jingling sound indicating their contents.  You waft away the kicked up dust and debris and find the following items in the packs:  386 gold coins; a pouch containing a red tourmaline, purple fluorite, and a brilliant sapphire the size of a walnut; a large platinum holy symbol in the shape of a gear under a hammer; and, a long thin wand carved from mahogany.  

Arnir, you are positive that the alabaster jug in your hands is the crafted _Decanter of Endless Water _that you seek.  You understand the item, its functions and its arcane command word.  As for its value, you are unsure.  Given that it is a magical item and essentially a portal to the elemental plane of water, you imagine that it would be priceless anywhere but a major urban setting.

As for the rest of the items appraised, and after discussing with Kirio and Hrimr, you are confident that you will be able to sell them for the following amounts back in Seaquen:  

- Cloves: You know they are a rare and exotic spice, likely from the Riverlands or the Golden Crescent on the southern continent of Cordoba.  Though not schooled on the prices of this particular spice, you believe that given its rarity and the current Shahalesti shipping embargo on Seaquen, a merchant will pay up to 120gp for the package of cloves.

- Cinnamon: Probably from the same region as the cloves, though much less valuable, the 20lbs of cinnamon will bring in 50gp at market.

- Salt: Relatively common but its prices are unknown to you.  You hazard that 20gp could be made here.

- Tobacco: Very common item and will sell for 5gp.

- Coffer: Mundane piece of art that could be sold for 50gp.

- Bracelet: Fine craftsmanship which you figure would yield 250gp.

- Scimitar: Too heavy and imbalanced to be used as a weapon, though its design and ornamentation make it a high quality piece of art worth 365gp.

- Chalice: Particular item for particular tastes which may bring in 48gp.

********
*Seaquen - North Harbour*

Merrwinter merely walks away, his footsteps slapping on the wet cobblestones.  Within moments he has turned a corner and is gone.


----------



## Adjuntive (Nov 4, 2011)

funkmamagoat said:


> Kirio listens to Arnir and graces him with a crooked smile [sblock="if you speak elven"]_"I know how you feel, I'd as soon slit Alric's throat most mornings than break my fast with him, but he has his uses. The short lived are just that, we will still be wenching and learning when they are dust in the ground. Till then it is best to suffer their limitations for the advantage of their steal and shields between us and the nasties no? As to the emerald, I'm not sure really how much it is worth, was going to look into it later. To be honest I had hoped you had all forgotten about it, but I'm happy to split its worth with you if the others continue in their shortsightedness... _[/sblock]




Alric's ears prick at the mention of his name amongst the lilting slur of elven speach. His green eyes narrow in Kirio's direction in suspicion obviously turning over possible reasons in his head why Kirio would speak of him in a language other than the common they all understand. Then his face transitions from suspicion to irritation and turns his attention back to Bannock while he sighs heavily.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Nov 4, 2011)

_"Once Bannock is down let's take this thing and our loot back to seaquen as fast as possible... I'm for some white wine and a warm bed tonight if possible, not necessarily in that order, and our young glaive wielding smith up there needs a cleric...."_


----------



## Adjuntive (Nov 4, 2011)

funkmamagoat said:


> _"Once Bannock is down let's take this thing and our loot back to seaquen as fast as possible... I'm for some white wine and a warm bed tonight if possible, not necessarily in that order, and our young glaive wielding smith up there needs a cleric...."_




_"Agreed on both counts. I see no reason to tarry."_


----------



## Bannock (Nov 4, 2011)

Bannock begins his decent, climbing down 10 feet easily, but between the 20 and 10 foot mark, he places his foot on a loose rock which gives out under him. His hands were unprepared for the sudden drop and he slips off the wall. Falling almost 20 feet, he crashes to the ground at the base of the wall.


----------



## digimattic (Nov 4, 2011)

Arnir nods with a look of satisfaction as the Bannock tosses the last two packs down, before speaking in the tongue of the arcane. Instantly, the ever-falling stream of water dries up, and the decanter is empty. Arnir places it in his pack safely and inclines his head towards the door "Shall we?"


----------



## Gregor (Nov 4, 2011)

*Day 5 in Seaquen (19 days until Wayfarer Performance)*

*Seaquen (Reunited!)*

You pack up the loot, help a bruised and battered Bannock up off the ground and walk back up through the cave complex.  When you reach the front entrance, the sun is just coming up over the marshy horizon, lending a yellowish haze to the constantly overcast skies.

With the decanter safely in your possession you follow Hrimr back into the marshes and head towards Seaquen.  The day is long and filled with the ever present light rain.  Your legs are heavy and fatigue sets in early considering that you started this day well before dawn.  Finally, as the sun begins to set you reach the beach and make camp for the night.  

In the morning, you pack up your belongings, pull on your wet and mud-stained boots and trudge back towards town.  Before noon you are strolling through the refugee camps and then along the cobblestones of the North Harbour.  The Lyceum looms over you as you approach your street and finally, after many soggy and weary steps, you reach your front door and step inside your house. 

Lars, you awake with a start from your long night of dream-filled sleep.  You sit up in your sweat-stained night clothes and hear the voices of your friends as they come through the front door.


----------



## digimattic (Nov 4, 2011)

Arnir bursts through the door, half running, to his room. He unloads all the items from his soggy pack; the skin-bound tome, the decanter and his various books. He also fetches the scroll tube and stone tablets from Bannock, eager to study them more carefully. He also begins to dig through the two remaining packs in order to appraise the contents. He lays out all the other communal items, ready to take them to a vendor as soon as Bannock can assist him so they can seek his restoration.

"Let's have a look in here...."

Arnir sets the 368GP aside to act as a separate purse as he lays out the items arching his eyebrows, he turns to the stone tablet regarding the construction of wands to see if there's any mention of the stones contained in the pack and then gazes upon the want itself before casting detect magic upon it.


----------



## Gregor (Nov 4, 2011)

Arnir, you figure that the flourite is worth 6gp, the tourmaline 41gp and the platinum holy symbol 16pp or 150gp.

The wand is divine and is infused with the _cure light wounds_ spell.  The wand currently has 11 charges remaining.


----------



## digimattic (Nov 4, 2011)

Arnir packs up the items methodically, dropping off the wand in Hrmir's room with a note explaining its nature, then begins to head out with Bannock before catching up with Lars. Nodding he says "Sure, let's unload it as soon as possible. Any thoughts as to the value of the stuff? I've had a look and have an idea, but maybe you have a better idea....Bannock here suffered a...Malady of a kind, and we need to find him a cleric as soon as is practical. Merrywinter, you say?" Arnir scratches his head "No...That name isn't familiar...why?"


----------



## fromage67 (Nov 4, 2011)

Lars wakes up with a start. He spends a few moments making sense of which reality he is in: his dream-self, or his Lars-self. The voices of Arnir and the others convinces him that he has woken up. He quickly dresses and seeks out the others, rehearsing his speech about how when the others have been having a leisurely stroll, he has been putting his life at risk. A single look at them however convinces him to keep his thoughts to himself.

"Well, well, well." Lars surveys the loot with interest. "Looks like you found what you were looking for."


----------



## fromage67 (Nov 4, 2011)

Lars hears Arnir speak and says, "I now have a good place to fence off stuff, if we want. By the way, do you know a Merrywinter by any chance, Edmond I think?"


----------



## digimattic (Nov 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


Arnir's reply to Lars is above


----------



## fromage67 (Nov 4, 2011)

Lars replies to Arnir, "He came by looking for you. Rude and haughty, not that that is surprising. Said the Lyceum had given him our address. I sent him away, but he said he'd return. Called you 'Lord Arnir of Bow-flight'..."

Lars looks at Bannock, "It's true that you don't look too good, Bannock. I've met a priest who could help, but you would have to have a thieve's guild ring. Let's try elsewhere first, but we might be able to get you in there if we absolutely need to."


----------



## Gregor (Nov 4, 2011)

*GM:*  Just a quick post to sort some things out as a lot just happened and the posts are a bit unclear in their current order.  I also want to set the record straight on the loot so that you guys can efficiently sell it off.

Currently, Arnir and Bannock are in possession of all of the loot mentioned: the art from the sarcophagus, the gems and spices (incl. salt and tobacco) from the packs, the holy symbol and the sack of 368gp.  They also are selling one masterwork bastard sword and one silver bastard sword from Alric (380gp street value). It is Arnir's intention to sell the loot to pay a cleric to help Bannock.

Anything else not mentioned was claimed by someone.

Arnir and Lars are currently discussing where to sell the goods.

It is your responsibility to sell the items and distribute and record the wealth earned on your sheets.

Alric, just to remind you, your Full Plate will be ready in 3 days.


----------



## Adjuntive (Nov 4, 2011)

Alric trundles through the door and wearily begins stripping his armor. His eyebrow arches at Lars, _"A fence you say? You have been busy haven't you?" _then waves his hand, _"No need to explain, I'm simply impressed."_

_"Arnir take these swords and add them to the items we are to 'fence'. They aren't worth much, but I have no use for them now."_ Adding the swords to the pile of loot, he continues in a lower voice, _"In case you would expect otherwise from my mercenary nature, my share of this take will go towards Bannock's healing and I'll take a fair cut of what would be left if any."_ Then walks away abruptly.









*OOC:*


Alric adds a masterwork bastard sword and an alchemically silvered masterwork bastard sword to the party loot. Total market value is (as if purchased at fair price): 760gp


----------



## fromage67 (Nov 4, 2011)

Lars whistles in admiration at the gathered loot. "Nice! Well, like I said, I can bring the lot of it to a fence I know. Will make him happy, I believe."


----------



## digimattic (Nov 4, 2011)

fromage67 said:


> Lars replies to Arnir, "He came by looking for you. Rude and haughty, not that that is surprising. Said the Lyceum had given him our address. I sent him away, but he said he'd return. Called you 'Lord Arnir of Bow-flight'..."
> 
> Lars looks at Bannock, "It's true that you don't look too good, Bannock. I've met a priest who could help, but you would have to have a thieve's guild ring. Let's try elsewhere first, but we might be able to get you in there if we absolutely need to."




Arnir coughs and looks uncomfortable "How...ahhh...peculiar...Are you sure he had the right person? What did you tell him?" Eager to change the subject he says "Yes...we encountered a spectre that sapped the very life out of Bannock here. Hrmir has told us the only way to get that back is by visiting a cleric of considerable power."



Adjuntive said:


> _"Arnir take these swords and add them to the items we are to 'fence'. They aren't worth much, but I have no use for them now."_ Adding the swords to the pile of loot, he continues in a lower voice, _"In case you would expect otherwise from my mercenary nature, my share of this take will go towards Bannock's healing and I'll take a fair cut of what would be left if any."_




Arnir simply nods, collecting the various pieces of loot, including the coin-purse into piles and putting them into the three packs.


----------



## Bannock (Nov 4, 2011)

"I don't know much about clerics, but it's true, that thing did something to me and I've not really been feeling like all of myself lately. If there's someone around that can fix it, I'm going to 'im!"


----------



## The Bashar (Nov 4, 2011)

Hrimr picks up the wand on his bed and looks over the note.

"Oh this will be quite handy!"

He heads over to where Arnir and Lars are looking over the loot.

"Lars, you've been in the city for a few days now.  Do you know where the Temple District is?  We need to find a Cleric for Bannock."


----------



## fromage67 (Nov 5, 2011)

Lars scratches his sparse morning stubble while he thinks. "You know, I don't pay much attention to Gods and such. I know they exist, but I figure I leave them be, and they leave me be. So I tend not to notice temples. The only one I've come across is the one in the Thieves' Guild. I got healing for myself there. Only, you need a Guild Ring or else things won't end well." Lars flashes his own ring.

"So, I see that you have found the Decanter. Wow, congratulations. I now know exactly where the Green Dragon Egg is. And I've been inside the place. Would be a piece of cake with you guys." Lars pauses before adding, "After we get Bannock fixed up and we sell your loot, of course."

Lars looks at Arnir, "You going to meet Merrywinter here later? You need protection for that meeting?"


----------



## digimattic (Nov 5, 2011)

Arnir pauses 

 One of Calladan's lackies? Perhaps a messenger from the Princess? No one else would know I am here.... 

"I should probably see what he wants...but it wouldn't hurt to have a few friends close-by. Well, it wouldn't hurt me. For now though, let's deal with these things and our dear Bannock. Who is this fence? will they be friendly to us? Are we liable to get more money? If not, we can just save some drama and go to the market. I'm sure we can find a buyer."


----------



## Bannock (Nov 6, 2011)

Bannock wears a confused expression for a moment as Lars and Arnir discuss this Merryweather person, but then his eyes glint as he realizes something Lars said.

"Green Dragon egg? We need to get it! Imagine hatching a dragon. I'd raise it up m'self so I could ride it. Maybe I'd name it something scary, like 'Darkwing', or 'Flametongue'!"

But suddenly he runs out of steam and becomes more subdued. He sighs.

"But maybe the cleric first."


----------



## The Bashar (Nov 8, 2011)

Hrimr scratches his beard for a few minutes and the proposes something:

"Why don't Lars and Arnir take care of selling the loot?  Bannock and I go find some Clerics and find out if we can get him healed and how much it will cost us.  Kirio and Alric why don't you bring the Decanter to the Lyceum?  We pool our money and split it up accordingly, setting aside some money to heal Bannock.

Then we can figure out a plan for getting that Dragon egg back.  Sound like a plan?"


----------



## Adjuntive (Nov 8, 2011)

_"Aye, we will return here post delivery of the decanter."_

Alric looks upon his grime, blood and gore strewn armor on the floor by his bunk for a moment with a look of consternation. He spends a moment running a wet cloth over most of it and, despite its far from pristine condition, he wears it anyways.

Looking to Kirio, _"We'll leave when you're ready."_


----------



## funkmamagoat (Nov 8, 2011)

Kirio's eyes bulge a little in surprise as he hears Hrimr's plan... _"hugh... wardlikarighem _(Elven expletive)_!  Well, never say never I suppose..., wisdom from a dwarf.  Well spoken Hrimr..., I think that is a excellent plan."_



> Looking to Kirio, "We'll leave when you're ready."




Kirio gently packs up the decanter and heads over to Alric.  Looking him up and down he shakes his head at his condition, Alric's efforts having been less than entirely successful _"Allow me Alric, I've a budding reputation to uphold, won't do to be seen in town looking so... how do you say..."_ he shrugs unable to find words.  He takes out his flute, and plays a quick little tune, Alric's armor glows briefly and is now shinny and clean _"Better, can't do anything about the dents and what not, but it has been well used, should look the part."_  He then whistles to clean his cape, which turns a bright lively green from a forest green, with a vermilion border.  He nods in satisfaction and makes for the door _"Let's get a bite to eat on the way, and I think I will stop in at our old inn tonight, I'm in a mood to perform a little..."_


----------



## Gregor (Nov 8, 2011)

********
*Kirio and Alric*

After grabbing a bite and warming up by a hearth, you head back out into the drizzle and stride up towards the Lyceum.  You're required to wait around for just over an hour as the clerks on duty tell you that Headmaster Simeon is busy with pressing duties.

Eventually you are brought up to a conference room where Simeon is closing out discussions with Magistrate Lorb and other dignitaries.  They are huddled over some maps and documents, which are soon rolled up as the conversation ends.  As Lorb and the others leave, Simeon invites you to join him at a table.

"Ahhh, my friends from Gate Pass." he says with fatigue in his voice, "Apologies for making you wait, but I was just discussing optimal irrigation, fresh water well siting and sanitation planning with the Magistrate.  Speaking of which, I trust you are doing well and making progress on the missions we have entrusted you with?  Any progress on the decanter or the lyre?"

********
*Hrimr and Bannock*

After asking around you learn that the only temples in town are located up at the Lyceum.  You head up to the magical academy and are easily pointed to the three available places of worship located on the campus.  Your choices include temples to Mystra the God of Magic, Azuth the Lord of Spells and Ohgma the Lord of Knowledge.  

The priests at both the temples of Mystra and Azuth, though willing to assist Bannock in healing his condition, are unable to muster the requisite divine power to actually do so.  However, you do find someone willing to assist at the temple of Ohgma, which appears to be more of a library than a place of worship.  

Standing amidst well organized shelves filled with scrolls, books and stacks of bound paper and parchment, the lesser acolytes summon the head cleric to discuss with you.  The man appears ancient when you see him, hobbling over in a long robe.  He runs his hand through his long white beard and inspects Bannock for some time after hearing your story and your description of his condition.

_"I can return the lost portion of your soul,"_ he speaks through quivering lips, _"though the process is neither simple nor without expense."_  He pauses to catch his breath before continuing. _"Given that you are not devotees of the Lord of Knowledge, I must first ask for a donation of twenty pieces of gold that we will use towards the maintenance of our library and archives.  The cost of the actual spell, for you require a level of divine intervention beyond mere healing of wounds, will cost two hundred and eighty pieces of gold.  Lastly, in order to focus the necessary divine energies, I will require the dust of diamonds worth one hundred gold pieces.  This material component can be purchased at the Lyceum but you must be responsible for the cost." _ He pauses once more, looking exhausted from the conversation.  He raises a palsied hand to point at Bannock. _"I would also ask that he remain here at the Temple so that we may further study his condition and record treatment.  For greater knowledge you understand.  The entire process, both study and spell casting will take no longer than one day." _


----------



## fromage67 (Nov 8, 2011)

"I think you are right, Arnir. Let's just find local merchants. I probably shouldn't show myself too often at the guild."


----------



## The Bashar (Nov 8, 2011)

Hrimr nods at the priest and looks to Bannock. 

"I'll go back and tell them others what is required.  

I will have the components and donations when I return."


----------



## funkmamagoat (Nov 8, 2011)

> "Ahhh, my friends from Gate Pass." he says with fatigue in his voice, "Apologies for making you wait, but I was just discussing optimal irrigation, fresh water well siting and sanitation planning with the Magistrate. Speaking of which, I trust you are doing well and making progress on the missions we have entrusted you with? Any progress on the decanter or the lyre?"




Kirio bows to Simeon _"It is good to see you Sir, you will find we have indeed been busy, and in fact that our timing is, if I may be so bold as to say so, impeccable!"_ Kirio smiles and finds his way to a chair, places the decanter on the table that so recently contained maps and documents and relays to Simeon their efforts in securing it.

_"As you can see, we have secured the decanter, and let me assure you it was no small task.  The Druid you hired was attacked by a group of Goblins and killed.  He put up a valiant fight judging by the number of dead Goblins and a dead Ogre..., but alas succumbed under the tide.  We tracked the vile things into the swamps, where we were forced to battle a specter, who unfortunately managed to do unspeakable harm to our young friend Bannock's soul.  We found the Goblin's camp and killed the majority of the vile little things and another Ogre.  We then had to enter a Yuan-Ti ruin to find the decanter.  It seems the Goblins had taken to worshiping an enormous spider there, and were making sacrifices and offerings to it.  You may rest assured that their "deity" has passed from this plane, and will no longer be feasting on the Goblin's leavings.  The decanter was thrown to it in offering, we found it in its web, along with the remains of many unfortunates.  The decanter is complete and in working order.  My young compatriot Arnir can tell you more of its inner workings."_ Kirio takes a breath and raises an eyebrow  _"I believe you had mentioned a financial recompense for this item..."_


----------



## Gregor (Nov 8, 2011)

"Slain?" says Simeon with a whisper, "that is most ... unfortunate.  We were friends in days gone by.  I had hoped we would see each other at least one more time once his work was done on the decanter."  He turns sad eyes to the floor.  "Please excuse my melancholy, but his death will not go unmourned by myself or the council."  He shakes his head and wrings his hands.  After a few moments he stares at the magic item now on his table and speaks arcane words.  He focuses on the item, and runs his hand along the alabaster surface as if inspecting the jug.  After a few minutes of silence he speaks again: "I must thank you Kirio and ... Alric was it?  You have accomplished great work in finding this item, seeking vengeance on my friends' death and returning here.  This decanter will ensure clean drinking water and sanitation for our growing community."  

Simeon summons a clerk who is then told to take the item to his office for safe keeping.  He then instructs the clerk to acquire a lock box of gold from the treasury which is earmarked under your names.  After 15 minutes of idle and pleasant chat with the Headmaster, the clerk returns hefting a small locked wooden chest which he heaves onto the table.  He produces a key and unlocks the box.  After depositing the key in your posession he excuses himself.  

"As agreed," says Simeon as he opens the lid of the chest, "you are to be paid the sum of two thousand gold pieces for the return of the decanter."  The chest is filled with organized stacks of gold coins.  "As also discussed, the same amount is yours upon acquisition of the Lyre of Building from Naizelasa, the Green Dragon at the Crystal Delve.  Do be careful though, green dragons are not kindly, though they are honourable."


----------



## funkmamagoat (Nov 8, 2011)

Kirio's eyes bulge slightly at the sight of the very large sum of gold.  He smiles warmly at Simeon _"rest assured, we will be careful.  Our young friend Lars has already made much headway in getting us the information we need to secure the Lyre of Building from Naizelasa, and I have no desire to fight a full grown dragon, or a young one for that matter.  I am sorry to hear the Druid was a friend of yours... you may be interested in knowing that his companion eagle survived the battle.  The bird is understandably distraught, but well otherwise.  Your friend made them pay a dear price..."_  Kirio turns to Alric "_If you would be so good my strong friend, we should get this back to the house to ensure its safekeeping.  I'm confident it will help us see our young Bannock gets the help he needs, no?_" 

OOC: Kirio will accompany Alric back to the house in case of trouble along the way.  If nothing else happens before evening, Kirio will then make his way to the Inn for a performance and a meal...


----------



## Adjuntive (Nov 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Catching up on all the dialogue







Alric nods his head in respectful salutation only saying, _"Master Simeon."_

To his grief of his friend druid Alric says nothing and respectfully averts his eyes to Simeon's show of emotion.

Having been paid for the decanter retrieval Alric feels he has nothing more to say. He bows deeply then hefts the bag of coins and leaves with Kirio. 

Along the way Alric picks up some salted beef, hard cheese and bread for a midday breaking of fast. He then returns to the house to meet with Hrimr and Bannock to see what portion of the take is needed for Bannock's healing. Once he meets with Hrimr he listens grimfaced to what the required amount is to heal Bannock, and counts 400gp to Hrimr for the purpose.


----------



## The Bashar (Nov 9, 2011)

Hrimr thanks Alric for the coin.

"I'll stay with Bannock until the spell is complete.  I will see you all tomorrow."

Hrimr makes his way back to the Temple in the Lyceum.  He gives the 400 gold to the Cleric.

"If it is all right by you I'd like to stay with my friend."


----------



## fromage67 (Nov 9, 2011)

Lars accompanies Arnir in town and assistes him in selling the loot.


----------



## Gregor (Nov 9, 2011)

********
*Lars and Arnir*

You spend a few hours in the market and going to various experts and shops: gem cutters, jewelers, smiths, food stuff merchants and general trade-all stores.    You even stop by a recently opened pavilion in the market which is staffed by merchants from the Shahalesti blockade.  They seem to be ignored by many of the Seaquen civilians and the armed elven soldiers serving as guards appear to provide an extra disincentive to do business.  You barter and appraise your way around and eventually manage to sell all your items.

When all is accounted for, your profits equal 1388 pieces of gold. 

        *GM:*  All the art, the gems, the trade goods, etc. recovered and appraised is now sold off (unless a character indicated they were taking it for personal use - e.g. Hrimr and the wand).

In addition to the 1388 gp, the party also had a sack containing 368gp and the remaining 1600gp from your mission reward.  In total, the party now has 3356gp.  When split equally amongst the party, each character's share equals 559gp and 3sp.     

********
*Hrimr and Bannock*

The head cleric thanks you for your donation and the payment.  He then sends an acolyte to the Lyceum to purchase the required material components.  

Bannock is ushered into the middle of the temple, beneath a domed ceiling painted in a fresco detailing a great unfurled scroll surrounded by maps, instruments and other icons of knowledge.  The head cleric instructs him to remove his armor and clothing, which is left with Hrimr, and many acolytes are summoned into the main chamber.  For the next 8 hours, the head cleric and the acolytes prod, poke and examine every inch of Bannock's body.  Strange instruments and tools measure unknown things, great tomes filled with drawings of the human body in gruesome detail are consulted and pages upon pages of parchment are scrawled upon by the acolytes.  Presumably having learned enough, the clergy begins to organize the main chamber and return books to their proper places.  The head cleric then announces that he is retiring to his chambers to request certain powers from Oghma.  

Hrimr and a now robed Bannock are invited to dine with the clergy on a simple meal of stew and bread in the temple commons.  When the meal is complete and you return to the main chamber, an ornate wooden table has been moved under the dome and Bannock is asked to lay there facing the iconography of their god painted upon the dome.  Candelabras are brought out, filled with candles and lit whilst other acolytes stand ready with buckets of water should a fire break out in their treasured archive.  The dimly lit temple is then filled with chanting as the head cleric returns dressed in his proper vestments.  

Over the course of the next hour, the cleric calls upon Oghma, Lord of Knowledge and Binder of What is Known as he draws intricate designs with the diamond dust upon the chest of Bannock.  Finally when the pattern is complete, the chanting reaches a crescendo and the cleric finishes uttering his direst words.  Bright energy coalesces in his hands as if pure sunshine could be held in ones' palm.  He reaches out and touches the design of diamond dust which immediately glows with intensity.  The radiant arcane design upon Bannock pulses and soon the young warrior begins to convulse with tremors.  His muscles flex, fists clench and sweat forms on his brow.  Minutes pass as Bannock struggles with some kind of internal battle and then, as if from far off comes a scream.  It begins low, just on the threshold of audibility and then grows, increasing both in pitch and intensity.   The design pulses rapidly now and Bannock opens his clenched jaw to add a scream of his own.  The two tones match perfectly and in the blink of an eye a translucent shadowy simulacrum of Bannock is ripped into existence from nowhere.  The screaming image falls from a black rent in reality and lands into Bannock.  At that precise moment the second scream ends and only Bannock's cry is heard.  He runs out of breath and passes out from exertion.  The design upon his chest, once glowing with sunlight, is now dark and it appears as if the diamond has turned to charcoal.  

Bannock is covered with a blanket and left to rest, while the aged cleric stammers out a declaration that the warrior's soul has been restored.  He is assisted by his acolytes back to his chamber where he retires for the evening.  Hrimr, you are offered a bed in the commons.

        *GM:*  Bannock you are once again a level 5 fighter and any negative levels are gone.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Nov 9, 2011)

Kirio gladly takes his share of the loot and heads off _"Going to the Inn to play tonight... but we should consider our next steps.  We all need a good night's rest first, but Simeon is still anxious for us to secure the Lyre of Building from Naizelasa. I've no interest in trying to steal it from a full grown green dragon, but I'm sure it would be "grateful" if we returned its egg to it.  The question is, do we approach the beast first and offer our services to it in return for the Lyre of Building, or do we secure the egg first and then go see big green and scaly...?  I'm honestly for securing the egg first, the less I have to talk to a dragon the happier I'll be."_  Kirio looks to Lars 



> I now know exactly where the Green Dragon Egg is. And I've been inside the place. Would be a piece of cake with you guys."




_"What exactly did you learn Lars? How many are there?  What are their capabilities?  Are you suggesting we storm in and take it from them?"_

*****
Once the groups has discussed plans for the morning, Kirio heads over to the old Inn with however is interested.  He makes sure the owner is amenable to him performing, then orders a roasted quail suffed with figs and wrapped in bacon, served with steamed asparagus swimming in lemon and butter with a generous amount of white wine on the side.  After his meal, feeling pleasantly light headed and inspired from the last few days of trudging through swamps and ruins, he makes his way to the stage and begins playing... hopping to project the emotions of the last few days into music.

Weather he is tired or had a little too much wine, Kirio is disappointed in his performance.  Although certainly pleasant and technically proficient, there was something... lacking.


----------



## Bannock (Nov 9, 2011)

Bannock wakes at dawn the next morning feeling rested, and in better shape than he's ever been in. He hops out of bed and does a little dance, then shadow boxes with the wall for a few seconds. Then he bursts out of his room, still wearing only robes, and runs down the hallways of the temple, shouting, and searching for the head cleric and Hrimr.

"It worked! Haha! Hrimr! Your Holiness!"

He passes by a pair of surprised acolytes and gives them each bear hugs, lifting them off their feet and mussing their hair under their cloaks. He continues running about until he finds the High Cleric, by which time he's roused half the temple who watch his antics with a mixture of bemusement and shock at the impropriety. He gives the flustered Head Cleric a hug and a kiss on both cheeks.

"I'm in your debt your eminence, to you and the god of this temple. Orgar was it? Omgor? Oh, Oghma! Yeah, sorry about that. I was *this* close to socking you in the nose for all that poking and prodding you did, especially when you got down to the, well, you know. But you did it! I want you to know that I'll be paying this Oghma his dues from now on!"

Then he looks up vaguely towards the ceiling and speaks as if directly to Oghma, "Thanks again, Oggie, I owe you a big one!" He slaps his chest and then motions to the heavens in some comical pantomime of the reverent hand signs he had observed the acolytes making earlier. He thanks the high priest again and goes to collect Hrimr and his things before setting out again back to the party's house in Seaquen.

"Let's go get some dragon eggs!"


----------



## digimattic (Nov 10, 2011)

Arnir takes his share of the coin and heads off to the library at the Lyceum for a couple of hours to study, and unwind. He returns to the house in the mid-afternoon, whistling happily as he opens the door and climbs the stairs, eager to put his affairs in order. Finally he takes  the opportunity to examine the scroll tube and skin covered tome on his desk. Peering at them, he first casts Detect Magic to see if either are emitting a magic aura.









*OOC:*


If they do, Arnir will cast Identify, granting +10 to spellcraft checks made to identify the items. If not, Arnir will use examine the books and cast Read Magic if necessary


----------



## fromage67 (Nov 10, 2011)

funkmamagoat said:


> _"What exactly did you learn Lars? How many are there?  What are their capabilities?  Are you suggesting we storm in and take it from them?"_




Lars says, "Its at Lowduke's warehouse. There are 2 ways to enter: by the skylight in the roof, or through the front door. But better yet, some of us should masquerade as potential buyers. I know exactly who can set it up, too. Then it would really be a piece of cake. We could have 2 or 3 inside with Lowduke, 2 more outside ready to charge in, and I could create a diversion by entering by the skylight. Lowduke is in there with 4 other men. I killed one, but at least one of them is a mage of some sort. There are some caged animals in there, too."

*****



funkmamagoat said:


> Weather he is tired or had a little too much wine, Kirio is disappointed in his performance.  Although certainly pleasant and technically proficient, there was something... lacking.




Lars buys a round for everybody and raises his glass to all those present, "Don't worry Kirio, there is wine! I propose a toast to the Gatepass 6." Lars smiles and takes a deep pull from his glass.


----------



## Adjuntive (Nov 10, 2011)

fromage67 said:


> Lars says, "Its at Lowduke's warehouse. There are 2 ways to enter: by the skylight in the roof, or through the front door. But better yet, some of us should masquerade as potential buyers. I know exactly who can set it up, too. Then it would really be a piece of cake. We could have 2 or 3 inside with Lowduke, 2 more outside ready to charge in, and I could create a diversion by entering by the skylight. Lowduke is in there with 4 other men. I killed one, but at least one of them is a mage of some sort. There are some caged animals in there, too."
> 
> Lars buys a round for everybody and raises his glass to all those present, "Don't worry Kirio, there is wine! I propose a toast to the Gatepass 6." Lars smiles and takes a deep pull from his glass.




Alric raises his glace and smirks in genuine contentment to Lars' toast, then savors a gulp of the smooth tangy necter.

_"Quite an excellent plan. Strategically sound and just the right amount of violence to amuse us all. At least amuse me. Kirio strikes me as the most adept at the mummery of a potential buyer. Bannock and I could pose as hired bodyguards. It might get us inside before things get rough so we're closer to bringing our steel to bear when needed. What say the rest of you?"_


----------



## The Bashar (Nov 10, 2011)

Bannock said:


> Bannock wakes at dawn the next morning feeling rested, and in better shape than he's ever been in. He hops out of bed and does a little dance, then shadow boxes with the wall for a few seconds. Then he bursts out of his room, still wearing only robes, and runs down the hallways of the temple, shouting, and searching for the head cleric and Hrimr.
> 
> "It worked! Haha! Hrimr! Your Holiness!"
> 
> ...




Hrimr wakes when he hears the ruckus outside his room.  The ruckus sounds a lot like Bannock.  Hrimr dresses himself and steps outside to see Bannock making strange motions to the heavens in front of the high priest.  Hrimr chuckles loudly.

"Glad to see you full of energy again Bannock!  Let's get back to the others and see what Lars' plan is."


----------



## Gregor (Nov 10, 2011)

Arnir, you close the door to your room and begin examining the various items.

The old tome that was prematurely disintegrated by Kirio's eager hands appears to be the remains of a very ancient spell book.  Your read magic cantrip shows that three full spells remain: Glitterdust, Mount and a curious spell called Burning Blood.

The large black scroll tube is clearly made from lead and has been heavily lacquered.  Inside the tube is a tightly rolled scroll which emits moderate auras of conjuration, transmutation and necromancy.  When you remove it and begin to examine it, you see that it can be unrolled into a length of almost 6 feet.  The material is black as night and strange to the touch, like thin leather but it sheds warmth like a candle.  The scroll is covered in writing in a language that means nothing to you, but you notice similarities between the characters and some of the Yuan-Ti script that you saw in the cave complex.  The writing, designs and iconography are all written in a dark red substance which is mixed with something metallic such as silver dust.  Strangely, it cannot be identified as a distinct item but you divine a name for the scroll: _The Ebon Treatise of Sskultath_.  The scroll can be deciphered and you know that with access to the Lyceum archives, this would take you approximately a week.  

        *GM:*  Arnir, I will email you a copy of the Burning Blood spell and detail what is contained on the black scroll once you decipher it.  Deciphering the scroll will require a successful linguistics check after one week of study.  Use of the Lyceum for that time will grant a +5 to the check.     

        *GM:*  Bannock/Hrimr, keep in mind that you're at the temple while the remainder of the party is having these discussions.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Nov 10, 2011)

_



			"Its at Lowduke's warehouse. There are 2 ways to enter: by the skylight in the roof, or through the front door. But better yet, some of us should masquerade as potential buyers. I know exactly who can set it up, too. Then it would really be a piece of cake. We could have 2 or 3 inside with Lowduke, 2 more outside ready to charge in, and I could create a diversion by entering by the skylight. Lowduke is in there with 4 other men. I killed one, but at least one of them is a mage of some sort. There are some caged animals in there, too."
		
Click to expand...


_
Kirio ponders for a bit _"well, I suppose that could work, not entirely subtle, but subtlety is not necessarily required... Some questions; how do we know this Lowduke fellow has the egg?  I know that of course we do know this, and as Alric says I am not unskilled at convincing speech, but would he, Lowduke that is, not be suspicious of unannounced buyers showing up at his warehouse looking to buy a Dragon egg. Are you sure the skylight route is open to you?  I would not want the distraction to consist of you falling from the ceiling to your untimely death.  Do you happen to recall what kind of animals were in the cages you mention?  You are now a member of the thieve's guild no?  This fellow may not be a member, but my understanding of these things would suggest that we may be stepping on a toe or two should we suddenly "liberate" the egg from this fellow and kill him, without the guild getting its "due" as it were?  Do not misunderstand, in my opinion we need to secure the egg from Lowduke, but we should be prepared for eventualities no?"_

******


> "Don't worry Kirio, there is wine! I propose a toast to the Gatepass 6." Lars smiles and takes a deep pull from his glass.




Kirio smiles a little sadly and takes the offered wine_ "well, I might as well after that.  To the 6 indeed!  I daresay none of us would have imagined all we have been through since our meeting in gatepass, seems years ago now.  An unlikely companionship... yet it has proved more than entertaining; let us hope it continues to be so!!"_  With that he drains his glass and refills it, intending to get good and wrecked before retiring to a well deserved rest...


----------



## fromage67 (Nov 11, 2011)

funkmamagoat said:


> Some questions; how do we know this Lowduke fellow has the egg?  I know that of course we do know this, and as Alric says I am not unskilled at convincing speech, but would he, Lowduke that is, not be suspicious of unannounced buyers showing up at his warehouse looking to buy a Dragon egg.




"We won't show up unannounced. I'll get my Thieve's Guild contact to set it up for us. He has a drinking establishment in South Harbour."





funkmamagoat said:


> Are you sure the skylight route is open to you?  I would not want the distraction to consist of you falling from the ceiling to your untimely death.  Do you happen to recall what kind of animals were in the cages you mention?




"Mangy wolves, mostly. A bear too, I think."



funkmamagoat said:


> You are now a member of the thieve's guild no?  This fellow may not be a member, but my understanding of these things would suggest that we may be stepping on a toe or two should we suddenly "liberate" the egg from this fellow and kill him, without the guild getting its "due" as it were?  Do not misunderstand, in my opinion we need to secure the egg from Lowduke, but we should be prepared for eventualities no?"[/I][/COLOR]




"I'm not a member of the guild, Romeo is. They don't know Lars at all. So, basically, I don't care."


----------



## digimattic (Nov 13, 2011)

Arnir takes a sip of tea as he opens the grotesque, skin bound tome and nearly it out as his eyes widen. "By Mystra...A singularly nasty man must have dreamt up this spell." Over the next 3.5 hours, Arnir slaves away, copying the contents of the tome into his own spellbook before returning to his private carrel in the Lyceum with both the mysterious scroll and the skin-bound tome. 

Hours pass and slowly the torches lighting the small cramped room begin to flicker and gutter out. He emerges bleary eyed into the stone corridor that rings the library. Locking the heavy wooden door to his study room, Arnir makes for home, but as he passes the Inn and sees Kirio and Lars talking, he decides to treat himself to a night cap.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Nov 14, 2011)

Kirio nods at Arnir as he pulls up a chair and pours him a drink _"Good timing Arnir, how go your studies?  I was just about to talk things over with our intrepid and fearless young rogue here_"  He pours himself yet another glass.

_"Alright... I like your answers on the plan.  If you get the set up though, we may still have the guild sniffing behind us after things go south for Lowduke, but whatever.  We're not guild as you say.   On the animals I have what you might call a surprising talent with ... animals.  I may try and get Hrimr to calm one of the beasts and see if it will"_ Kirio smiles queerly _"become my... pet."_  He has another sip of wine and a bit of cheese, feeling quite warm and dry, happy despite his mediocre performance; more than a little drunk at this point. "_I don't contribute much to actual combat, but whatever, if that doesn't work I'll just purchase an attack dog or something.  Back to Lowduke, we gain entrance, and pounce on them... that's the plan in the end right?  Seems to me we are being a little too subtle.  If we're going to storm in there in the end anyway, we know where their warehouse is and the general layout, why not just wait until dark tomorrow night and get the bloody business done and over with.  What do you think Arnir?"_


----------



## digimattic (Nov 14, 2011)

Arnir shrugs as the two conclude their discussion "I have little talent for subtlety. If you want people dead...That I can do." He sips his wine and nibbles at some cheese despite his lack of appetite "I may be able to put a good portion of them to sleep, depending how resilient they are, but beyond that, my skills lie mainly in making people feel pain" he gives a slightly maniacal smile before returning to his wine.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Nov 14, 2011)

Kirio laughs quietly at Arnir's words _"I'll take that as agreement.  If we're not going to negotiate in one way or another, why the subterfuge?  What do you think Lars?"_


----------



## digimattic (Nov 14, 2011)

Arnir nods "the only reason I can see for negotiation is if we are not willing or able to kill this Lowduke fellow, his lackeys and appropriate the egg. I for one have no issue killing the man, earning some gold coin and ingratiating myself with a dragon. If we are simply unable to defeat him and his friends, then perhaps we make him an offer and give him a portion of our reward being careful not to tell him where this reward comes from, lest he attempt to earn it on his own. Naturally, I'd rather _not_ go this route, though perhaps some of our more scrupulous companions may take issue. We'll just have to convince them." 

Arnir winks as he takes a sip of wine "Lastly, I've been giving the dragon itself some thought. It seems to me that just walking into Naizelasa's den, egg in hand, puts us at a distinct disadvantage. What is to stop it from simply killing us on the spot and taking the egg? Would it not be better to set up a deal ahead of time securing us the Lyre and returning the egg?"


----------



## fromage67 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lars says, "The reason we don't charge in through the front door is that would be giving away tactical advantage. You and Arnir should be Elven buyers, I'll set up a meeting through the owner of the Bronze Trident, I'll offer him a cut, acting as Romeo of course. Bannock or Alric can go in with you. Hrimr and Alric, say waiting outside ready to barge in. I will come in through the skylight and attract some of them to me. That will surely allow you to get the drop on them and act with surprise. The guys in front will know when to attack because I will signal them before I act."

"As far as tackling the dragon, I totally agree we should set up a deal, but the question will be how."


----------



## digimattic (Nov 15, 2011)

Arnir nods his head in approval "That makes sense to me, so long as I'm not questioned. I'm a poor thespian, you see..."

pausing for a moment he thinks about Lars' last point "Naturally, we need to obtain the egg first, but my sense of things is that once the dragon knows we _have_ the egg, she would be dissuaded from doing us violence, lest something happen to one of her brood. Kirio, what do you know of such dragons?"


----------



## funkmamagoat (Nov 15, 2011)

Kirio frowns "well... I am a "thespian" as you say, so very well, but from you tail this is not a trusting fellow"



> Kirio, what do you know of such dragons?




_"hmmm, well, I know more than the average person I suppose..."_

OOC: Kirio taking 20 knowledge Arcana with lore master, total of 28...


----------



## Gregor (Nov 15, 2011)

Kirio and Arnir, here is what you know:

Green dragons are most notable for the large, waving crest or fin that starts at the dragon's nose and runs the entire length of the dragon's body. They also have exceptionally long, slender forked tongues. They are capable of breathing a cone of highly caustic chlorine gas and are highly adept at magic.

Green dragons make their homes in forests with lakes and streams.  They are typically evil and lawful, but they have been known to twist or alter an agreed upon code to benefit themselves over other parties.  They enjoy eating small humanoids such as gnomes, but they prize the taste of elves and sprites most.

They revel in combat, and will often attack for no apparent reason. They are highly territorial, and will often view any intrusion into their domain, voluntary or not, as a personal affront. 

********

Eventually the drink begins to take its toll and you all head back to the house to get some rest, still chatting about dragons and your daring plans for Lowduke.

When you arrive at the house, wet from the damnably never-ending drizzle, a folded envelope of parchment has been affixed to your front door with a slender dagger.  Written in clear script upon the front of the envelope is _'Lord Arnir of House Bowflight.'_

Arnir removes the letter and you all check your surroundings.  Satisfied that you are alone, you all step inside the house and lock the door behind you.  Retreating to your rooms for the evening, you turn in.

Just after dawn, you all come downstairs to begin your day as a newly invigorated Bannock and Hrimr arrive home.


----------



## digimattic (Nov 15, 2011)

Gregor said:


> When you arrive at the house, wet from the damnably never-ending drizzle, a folded envelope of parchment has been affixed to your front door with a slender dagger.  Written in clear script upon the front of the envelope is _'Lord Arnir of House Bowflight.'_




Arnir steps slowly up the stairs, using his exquisite dagger to break the heavy wax seal of the envelope. Closing the door to his room, he pulls the letter out and begins to read. At first his face flushes with anger but then he cools as his analytic mind kicks into gear.

 None of this makes sense...I had a deal with Simeon...and how would they know who I am? This bears investigation tomorrow 

Finding he needs very little sleep these days, Arnir studies for a few hours, sleeps for only a couple and then wakes at first light to head to the Lyceum.


----------



## Gregor (Nov 15, 2011)

Arnir, you head off down the streets towards the Lyceum.  Dawn is relatively busy in the market, with stalls setting up, cattle being herded into pens and wagons and push carts filled with root vegetables, sides of meat and barrels being delivered.  You pass bakers whose ovens have been lit and some refugees or those down on their luck huddle by the open door ways from which warm, bread-smelling air flows. 

You leave the hustle and bustle behind and stroll up to the Lyceum which must remain open at all hours.  You are admitted along with a few robed students who quickly hurry to the archives or laboratories to get an early start on their studies.  You wipe drizzle off your cloak and rub your hands together for warmth as you stand in the front hall.  Your eyes wander the stone walls and find various sign-plaques that indicate where you can find various services and offices: Treasury, Laboratories, Archives, Lecture Halls, Material Component Vaults, Duelling Auditoriums, Summoning Chambers, Private Study Lockers, etc.


----------



## digimattic (Nov 15, 2011)

Arnir stands in the large, drafty front hall, his hood drawn up over his head. Fidgeting nervously as he goes over the directory engraved in fine brass plaques and heads towards the treasury, looking for a clerk or Master who might be able to answer a few questions.


----------



## Gregor (Nov 15, 2011)

Arnir, your journey takes you down into the lower levels of the tower.  You pass rooms filled with crates and barrels, hallways leading to other stairwells that head even deeper into the complex and small studies and offices.  

Eventually you locate the Office of the Treasury and open a heavy banded iron door flanked by what you assume are ever-burning torches.  The office is quite small and lined with shelves that are filled with books, ledgers and scrolls.  More ever-burning torches hang from sconces and a few tapestries attempt to add warmth to this cold stone room.  A heavy wooden desk sits in the middle of the room and its surface contains only an abacus, a neat stack of paper, ink and quills and a large ledger.  Just behind the desk is another very thick and sturdy door that is open half-way.  You can just make out the large quantity of chests, boxes and bags that sit behind bars in various cells. 

Behind the desk sits a young human man who looks as if he has just started his shift.  He blinks up at you from the ledger as you enter.

_"Um....yes?"_ he says awkwardly, _"Can I help you?"_


----------



## digimattic (Nov 15, 2011)

Arnir forces his mouth to twist unnaturally from a scowl to a smile as he peers down at the clerk "Ah yes!" he says in his most polite tone "I'm looking for my friend Mr. Merrywinter - I've got to speak with him today regarding my account with the Lyceum."


----------



## Gregor (Nov 16, 2011)

_"Mr. Merrywinter?"_ asks the clerk with some confusion.  _"Oh ... yes, yes," _he then quickly adds.  He clumsily leafs through the ledger in front of him for a moment or two before finding an entry.  _"Ah yes, yes, you must be Lord Arnir.  I am to inform you that Mr. Merrywinter has an office on Clerk's Row, here in the North Harbour, and that you are required to meet with him there." _ He smiles nervously at you before adding: _"Is there anything else I can help you with your Lordship?"_


----------



## The Bashar (Nov 16, 2011)

Hrimr and Bannock head back to the house.

"We should find out what the rest of the party is planning for the next part of our adventure.  I would imagine dealing with a Dragon will not be easy.  We should probably secure the egg first."

Hrimr looks around the house to see if anyone is home.


----------



## digimattic (Nov 16, 2011)

Gregor said:


> _"Mr. Merrywinter?"_ asks the clerk with some confusion.  _"Oh ... yes, yes," _he then quickly adds.  He clumsily leafs through the ledger in front of him for a moment or two before finding an entry.  _"Ah yes, yes, you must be Lord Arnir.  I am to inform you that Mr. Merrywinter has an office on Clerk's Row, here in the North Harbour, and that you are required to meet with him there." _ He smiles nervously at you before adding: _"Is there anything else I can help you with your Lordship?"_




Arnir's smile drops as he picks up on the hesitation in the clerk's voice. "tell me something. You work in the Lyceum, so you are witness to the arcane arts on a regular basis, I assume....But have you ever experienced it...."He leans in and his voice drops "_first hand?_"

Arnir holds out his hand, crackling with arcs of electricity whipping back and forth and jumping from finger to finger


----------



## Gregor (Nov 16, 2011)

_"Hey!"_ calls the clerk while holding his hands up to his eyes, _"Why are you doing that?  I haven't done anything to you."_  He pushes his chair back from the desk.  _"I'm just a clerk and book keep, I'm no wizard.  Leave me be.  If you don't ... I'll speak a word and I'll set off the alarms.  I've told you what I was instructed to tell you: go see Edward, I mean Edmond Merrywinter and leave me alone!"_


----------



## digimattic (Nov 16, 2011)

"Oh will you? You'll set off an alarm? And what will happen? Grand Master Simeon will come down here to find that you're attempting to lure a member of the Elven Royal Family to some dockside shack so he can be _kidnapped_? _ransomed_. You tell me what this is all about before I go to him right now and have you thrown out of here for being complicit. I'll make sure even the refuge camps outside the city look like palaces to you, you little rat!" Arnir hisses and his eyes narrow


----------



## Gregor (Nov 16, 2011)

The clerk's eyes widen.  _"Royal Fam-... er ... I, I, I don't even know what is going on!"_ he stammers.  _"Look, just listen alright?  Some fellow came in here about five days ago, half-elven, dressed like a member of the school.  He gave me fifty pieces of gold to find out where those adventurers from Gate's Pass were from.  They were up with the council during some big meeting, I don't really know.  The headmaster loaned them a house somewhere in the city and he wanted to know where it was."_  He pauses for breath between his stuttering words.  _"He then told me to note down in the ledger that if anyone named Lord Arnir of House Bowflight arrives, to send them down to some office on Clerk's Row to look for someone named Edmond Merrywinter." _ He rubs his hands together and backs away further.  _"Look, that's all I know.  How could I have said no?  I make two pieces of gold a week for labouring down here in this dungeon.  All I did was give him some information.  I thought he was a professor or something!"_


----------



## digimattic (Nov 16, 2011)

Arnir sucks at his teeth, as if trying to extract a morsel he failed to swallow. Eyeing the frantic clerk who edging away from him he say "I may yet be inclined not to report you to Master Simeon. Who is this Merrywinter? You have never seen him before?"

 Does Calladan think me so stupid as to fall for this ham-fisted attempt at subterfuge? He's more of a fool than his dead, dead brother.


----------



## Gregor (Nov 16, 2011)

_"I don't know anything more than I've already told you!  Please don't report me to the masters ... I could lose my position here at the school.  I have a wife ... and a child.  How would they survive without the gold I earn?"_  He blusters.  _"I have never seen the man before, but nobody other than the head scribes and comptrollers come down to the treasury.  All I know is the name he gave me and the office down on Clerk's Row.  Honestly.  I know nothing else!"_


----------



## digimattic (Nov 16, 2011)

Arnir arches his eyebrows and surveys the man impassively "then you should hope for your wife and child's sake this all ends well. Good day."

He spins on his heels and hurries home, the hood of his cloak up against the rain and wind where he hopes to find some of his companions.


----------



## Gregor (Nov 16, 2011)

*GM:*  So is there consensus on your next course of action regarding the dragon, her egg and Nathan Lowduke?


----------



## digimattic (Nov 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


Arnir would like to secure the egg, then make a bargain with the dragon, then ultimately return with the egg. However, first he wants to deal with his situation.


----------



## The Bashar (Nov 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


I am with Arnir on this. Get the egg first then speak to the dragon. I think it would be less likely to murder us if we had the egg with us.


----------



## Adjuntive (Nov 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


Alric sees the wisdom of obtaining the egg to gain some advantage or leverage over the dragon and in turn obtaining the lyre, which is his main interest right now. He's all for going after Lowduke asap by any means.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Nov 17, 2011)

OOC: Kirio wants to secure the egg prior to approaching the evil elf eating dragon; which we should not have on our person when we approach it, it will simply eat us and take it.  OK with taking down Lowduke to get it ASAP, but thinks we're being too "clever" about it.  As far as taking care of Arnir, Kirio has on more than one occasion offered to help him... up to Arnir to say how he wants to deal with "his situation"; none of us really know what that is and he has been... reticent to share.  Kirio is home practicing when he comes back if  he wants to chat...


----------



## Gregor (Nov 17, 2011)

*GM:*  Looks like there is some consensus, so I leave the progression of time and story to you fine folks.  Just post where you're going and when and I'll pick it up from there.


----------



## digimattic (Nov 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


Davey, this isn't what Arnir is proposing. Given what we know about the dragon, Arnir is suggesting that if we just show up, egg in hand, we're as good as dead. only a formal agreement will bind her in honour.


----------



## The Bashar (Nov 17, 2011)

Hrimr decides to head to his room and brew some potions.

He has some raw materials that he purchased before the party's trip into the swamp.

Hrimr takes the next six hours to brew 3 potions, two potions of cure light wounds and one potion of Bull's Strength.









*OOC:*


Got it.  So we hold the egg ransom and get the dragon's word on giving us the lyre in exchange.  We need to get that egg yet.  May I suggest a party meeting at the house then?  Hrimr and Bannock technically do not know any of the information Lars has obtained.

Also, Jere you mentioned you wanted a potion of CMW.  Brewing the potion will take a full day so when we figure out our heist I can schedule the potion brewing.


----------



## digimattic (Nov 17, 2011)

Arnir returns home early in the morning, just as his party wakes. Taking off his cloak and hanging it by the fire, he rubs his hands together for a few moments before brushing a few strands of wet hair from his eyes, coughing and heading upstairs where he finds Kirio practicing his craft.

[sblock="for elven eyes only"]Don't even think about it, Dave![/sblock]


----------



## Bannock (Nov 18, 2011)

After Bannock arrives back at the house, he seems full of energy, and can't really wait to get back outside.

"Come on, if we need to kill some time before we go after Lowduke, let's go down to a tavern and find some girls! Bannock's not had a drink since before we almost killed ourselves finding pitcher that doesn't stop spewing water. I wish it poured never-ending ale!"


----------



## digimattic (Nov 18, 2011)

Arnir hears Bannock tearing about downstairs and allows himself a half-smile "I'll leave that with you, Kirio, but I aim to deal with this now, rather than having it dangle over my head. I'll go see if Bannock is interested."

Stepping slowly down the stair, Arnir lets out a laugh as Bannock is on the war-path. Clapping him on a solid, densely muscled shoulder, Arnir notes that his companion seems to be in as fine a form as he's seen him...and far better spirits.

"Bannock, would you mind accompanying me on an...errand before we deal with Lowduke?"


----------



## Bannock (Nov 19, 2011)

Bannock turns around and grabs Arnir by both arms and leans in close.

"Arnir! If it involves drinking, or fighting, or whoring, or any sort 'o mix of the three, I am your man!"


----------



## digimattic (Nov 19, 2011)

Arnir laughs as he is shook like a small child despite being 6' tall.

"There's a strong likelihood of fighting, and regardless of outcome, the first drink is on me!"


----------



## Bannock (Nov 19, 2011)

Bannock runs upstairs, and a short time later, clanks back down, glaive in hand and armor half-on. He asks Arnir to tighten up a few of the buckles he can't reach. Once in form, he's ready to go.

"Well, lead on! You can tell me what the bloody 'ell we're doing along the way."


----------



## digimattic (Nov 19, 2011)

Arnir chuckles as he fastens the leather straps securing Bannock's plate. Once done he dons his now-dry cloak, grabs his own drastically lightened pack, quiver and bow. Snapping the string to test the tension, he looks back to see if Kirio is accompanying them.


----------



## fromage67 (Nov 19, 2011)

"Need company? I need to go and see Deacon Theal at the Lyceum, but I'll tag along if you feel you need help, Arnir."


----------



## digimattic (Nov 19, 2011)

"Sounds good! Your talents may well prove useful. Let's get going then. We can deal with this simple task with plenty of time for Lowduke and a trip to the Lyceum afterwards."

Arnir heads out the door, back into the drizzle with Bannock and Lars


----------



## Gregor (Nov 20, 2011)

Arnir, Lars and Bannock, you spend the next hour wandering the Northern Harbour part of Seaquen looking for Clerk's Row.  After searching for a while, and asking for directions, you find the named street somewhere near the harbour proper and a stretch of merchant's offices.

Clerk's Row is a short cul-du-sac packed with tall closely-packed offices, stores and tenements.  Iron and wooden signs sway squeakily in the humid sea breeze and show available services such as scribes, barristers, binders and couriers.  

You find the right office after only a few minutes of searching.  The building is narrow and nestled within row buildings.  The exterior is weathered and there are no windows.  One wooden door, with peeling paint serves as the only entrance and a new sign has been affixed to the siding.  It reads: 'Edmond Merrywinter - Scribe and Comptroller'.  Beneath it sits another sign that reads: 'Office currently under renovation'


----------



## digimattic (Nov 20, 2011)

Arnir pauses outside the office, having found it at last.  Dripping with rain, he tents his fingers and lifts them to his mouth, tapping lightly as his brow furrows and he contemplates the next move. 

"Gentlemen, to make a long story short, there is a chance this Merrywinter fellow is an agent of an enemy of mine and my family, and as such, it may be that he would like to kill or capture me. I'll be happy to regale you with the story afterwards, if you're so inclined, but for right now it should suffice to say that those inside are potentially hostile. 

Naturally, I would very much like not to be killed or captured, but I would also like to come to the truth of this so if we can help it, I'd rather not kill Mr. Merrywinter. His companions, if any, I couldn't care less for. 

Lars I saw you render an Orc unconscious at that cottage before the fire forest. Do you think you could do that again? I can likewise put several people into a sleep, once done we can secure the building and get to the bottom this."


----------



## fromage67 (Nov 21, 2011)

"Yeah, I could do that again if needed. I could also disguise myself and go in on some bogus errand just to find out who is in there. What do you think?"


----------



## Bannock (Nov 21, 2011)

Bannock nods and taps his glaive on the ground.

"No problem! If it comes to a brawl, I'll try to be sure to give 'em the more, eh, dip-lo-matic end 'o the stick. That's no promise though."


----------



## digimattic (Nov 21, 2011)

fromage67 said:


> "Yeah, I could do that again if needed. I could also disguise myself and go in on some bogus errand just to find out who is in there. What do you think?"






Bannock said:


> Bannock nods and taps his glaive on the ground.
> 
> "No problem! If it comes to a brawl, I'll try to be sure to give 'em the more, eh, dip-lo-matic end 'o the stick. That's no promise though."




Arnir nods as his party weighs in "Excellent plan Lars, Bannock and I will wait out here until you return. Perhaps pose as a merchant in need of a scribe? And Bannock, no promise is necessary - I'd rather they die than any of us, if that's what it comes to...I just hope it doesn't.

Lars, is there a way for you to signal us if you're in trouble? If not, if you don't return after, say, 2 or 3 minutes at the most, Bannock and I will head in prepared for the worst.

All set then? Bannock and I can wait just outside..."


----------



## fromage67 (Nov 21, 2011)

Lars nods, "OK then. If I get in trouble I will cast a spell that will sound like very loud drums. That should do the trick."

Lars steps behind a nearby building, and once out of sight, he concentrates and transforms his appearance into that of a rather overweight and well-dressed gentleman. Winking at Arnir and Bannock he walks and waddles to the door, and knocks loudly, "Hullo! Bryn Delaunay to see Master Merrywinter."

OOC: Not sure if he should just walk in or not. If this would be the expected behavior, then Lars/Bryn walks in and repeats the same sentence.

OOC2: Lars is wearing his armor and has his sword and a dagger on his person.


----------



## digimattic (Nov 21, 2011)

As Lars transforms in the blink of an eye, an appreciative Arnir drags Bannock off to the side of the building, out of sight of anyone inside.


----------



## Gregor (Nov 21, 2011)

The disguised Lars knocks on the door and bellows loudly at the door to Merrywinter's office.  After a few moments, the door opens after a number of locks are audibly disengaged.

Filling most of the door frame is a large dusky-skinned half-orc male with the trimmed goatee and sideburns of a typical person from Ostalin.  He is so large that it is difficult to see beyond him and into the room.  He looks down at the plump business man on the threshold and his mouth morphs into a snarl as he lays a hand on the massive curved sword at his belt.  

_"Master busy."_ snaps the huge half-orc. _ "You go away now.  You go away."_


----------



## fromage67 (Nov 21, 2011)

"Oh my, you are a large fellow, aren't you! You should come and work for me. Someone of your talents could go far!" Lars smiles easily.

"This could mean an important commission for Mister Merrywinter, and maybe some for you as well." Lars/Bryn shakes a money pouch significantly. "I just need to introduce myself briefly at this time."


----------



## Gregor (Nov 21, 2011)

The huge half-orc stares stonily down at Lars, shifting his eyes only once to quickly assess the coin purse on the tubby entrepreneur's belt.  He then steps back a little and allows the disguised Lars to enter.

_"You get one and four minutes with Master,"_ he grumbles, _"then Kubla drag your fat ass out!"_

Lars once you step inside, Kubla closes the door behind you and he stands facing you and blocking the exit.  He crosses his beefy arms and never takes his eyes off of you.  The interior of the office has seen better days.  It looks as if it has been vacant for some time, and though some new shelves have been put up and a desk prepared, there are still piles of old timber and masonry in piles on the floor.  Lanterns provide dim lighting and the faint smell of mildew is on the air.

Edmond Merrywinter turns to face you from stacking some books on a shelf.  He looks at you, then darts his eyes over to the half-orc guard by the door.  "Kubla ... I believe I was quite clear with you when I said 'no appointments today?'

********

Arnir and Bannock, from your hiding point you gain a quick glimpse of Lars stepping into the office and the door closing behind him.

        *GM:*  Lars, your Honeyed Words Rogue Talent lets you roll a second d20 and take the highest result, not gain a +2 on the roll.  Since you've rolled, we'll go with the 14.


----------



## fromage67 (Nov 21, 2011)

Gregor said:


> The huge half-orc stares stonily down at Lars, shifting his eyes only once to quickly assess the coin purse on the tubby entrepreneur's belt.  He then steps back a little and allows the disguised Lars to enter.
> 
> _"You get one and four minutes with Master,"_ he grumbles, _"then Kubla drag your fat ass out!"_
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


Sorry about the Bluff thing. I didn't have access to my char sheet and went from memory.







Lars/Bryn takes in the scene, and while talking, he has his head on a swivel, trying to notice as much details as he can. One specific question he has is there a window and where does it lead. If Lars/Bryn sees a window he will approach it subtly as he talks, trying to see what is outside it."Oh it's quite all right, Mr. Merrywinter, I explained to Kubla that I was here on important business. I am a cloth merchant stranded here in town by the elven blockade, and I will need the services of a scribe and comptroller to track my inventory and sales and purchases while I am in Seaquen. I had to let the previous one go, he had sticky fingers." Lars/Bryn smiles warmly.

"So what do you say? hould we set up a more formal meeting. I am renting a warehouse in South Harbour at the moment. We could meet there. Yes?"









*OOC:*


Lars tries to identify the following things: Weapons on Kubla and Merrywinter; Other people; Windows; General Layout; Locking mechanism on the door.


----------



## Gregor (Nov 21, 2011)

Lars, there are no windows in the main room.  The building seems to be tucked into a group of row houses/offices so it may be nestled between other walls.  There are two wooden doors that lead to other rooms: one on each side of the front entrance way.  The front door has three new locks that look sturdy and well made to your street rat eye.

Merrywinter wears a dagger on a belt, but no armor.  He is dressed in expensive clothing.  Kubla, the large half-orc behind you, is armed with a two-handed falchion in a scabbard and he wears a breastplate underneath a fur cloak made from the single hide of a grizzly bear.

"M'yes ... my good man, I am not currently taking on any clients.  My office is still under renovations and will be for quite some time." He grins a mouth filled with perfect teeth.  "Kubla here is an excellent hired guard for my humble place of business, but he leaves much to be desired in the realm of door man operations.  Eh Kubla?" He flashes a serious stare at the guard.  "I'll tell you what mister ... whatever you said your name was, why don't you pay me another visit in a few weeks time if you are still in need of my services.  If you cannot wait, there are many here on Clerk's Row that can serve your needs.  Good day."  He nods at his guard.  "Kubla, please see the gentleman out."

Kubla strides up behind you, close enough for his barrel chest to almost hover over your head.  _"You leave now."  _


----------



## fromage67 (Nov 21, 2011)

"Name is Bryn Delaunay. I will continue my search." Lars/Bryn bows slightly and exits with a smooth gait and a smile.

Once outside he heads out of sight, drops the disguise, and relates everything he has seen to Arnir and Bannock.


----------



## digimattic (Nov 22, 2011)

"Just the two of them then? That ought not be too much of a challenge for us. What do you think? Go in like demons and solve things with fire and blade, or present ourselves for discussion on our terms?"


----------



## fromage67 (Nov 23, 2011)

"Unless your intention is to murder him in cold blood, I guess we want to talk. He seems to want to talk to you pretty bad. And he did come to see you alone. Do you think he is a mage?"


----------



## digimattic (Nov 23, 2011)

Murder him? Heavens no. That will not get me any answers. I don't care what happens to his companion though...Bannock, if you want to hone your blade on his carcass, feel free. Merrywinter I want alive. I'm merely suggesting that we can approach him in two different ways. I have no idea if he's a mage or not...did you get that impression from him? You're the only one here who's met the man.

Sighing heavily, Arnir shrugs

"All this strategizing is making me weary. Let's just head in and see what he has to say. He should respect the fact we're armed, and presumably one half-orc won't be much of an impediment to us."


----------



## Bannock (Nov 23, 2011)

"Lars, why don't you knock again, maybe make the big one angry, and when he opens the door to give you what for, Arnir, you zap him like you did that great spider, and we'll bullrush inside and take this Merrywinter down," chirps Bannock excitedly.


----------



## Gregor (Nov 23, 2011)

Arnir, Lars and Bannock, as you discuss your plans along the side of the row houses, your eyes wander the street and shops.  People wander the streets, go about business and some push carts filled with goods up and down the narrow street.  Others stand outside of offices smoking pipes, or staring into windows.  Nothing seems out of the ordinary to you.

        *GM:*  I leave the next move to the party: knock, attack, leave, etc.  Just declare it and I'll advance things for you.


----------



## digimattic (Nov 23, 2011)

Arnir sucks at his teeth as he notices, as if for the first time, all the people milling about "Normally I'd have no issue with that...but it seems to me like we might run afoul of the law in this city if we just killed the oaf in plain-view of all these citizens. Let's just knock on the door and see what comes of it..."


----------



## Gregor (Nov 23, 2011)

Arnir, you stride up to the door and rap upon the wood.  Within a few moments, you hear the locks slide back and the portal opens.  Looking down at you is a massive half-orc male clad in breastplate, bear fur cloak and facial hair matching the styles of Ostalin.  With one hand on the hilt of his very large falchion, he narrows his gaze at you.  

His eyes track your bow and quiver, and flits over your shoulder to take in the armored and armed Bannock and Lars.  Without taking his eyes off of you, he turns his body to give you a view of the room and grumbles loudly:  _"Elf has come Master.  He brings friends with weapons."_

From behind the juggernaut of flesh comes the slight form of a handsome half-elf dressed in expensive clothing.  He crosses his arms, smiles and says: "Ahhhh Lord Bowflight.  Finally.  We have business to attend to.  Do come in and mind the mess, this is a new office and we are still undertaking necessary renovations.  Your friends may join you."


----------



## digimattic (Nov 24, 2011)

Arnir turns bright red "Oh _may_ they? You're so kind. Here I had brought them along simply for the joy of their conversation on my way to some unknown, fraud of a man." Pushing past the hulking half-orc with contempt and Bannock and Lars on his heels, Arnir points a long slender finger at the smiling half-elf "Who are you? What is the meaning of all this deception?"


----------



## Gregor (Nov 24, 2011)

"My, my, my, so touchy my dear lordling," says Merrywinter with a smug smile on his face, "but I do appreciate your forthrightness."  He turns a look over to the half-orc.  "Kubla, be a dear and watch the door along with Omark and Thurl.  We would not want our guests leaving until our business has concluded."

Lars and Bannock, you hear steps behind you on the street and a quick glance back between Kubla's beefy arms and the doorframe shows that two dusky skinned men have crossed the street and are moving towards the front door.  They look dressed as commoners that were likely standing around on the street, but you now see that they have armor and weapons underneath their cloaks.

Merrywinter flashes another grin.  "There we are.  My friends to meet your friends.  So, Lord Arnir, why the deception you ask?  Well, I'll be blunt: there is a sizable bounty on your wizardly elven head and we mean to collect on it.  Charging into the viper's nest that is your home seemed rather silly given the number of your companions.  But fabricate a little story here, rub some gold into palms there, open a little _shop_, and now I have you here with only two of your adventurer pals.  Not my best work mind you, yet I am surprised that it actually worked.  Aren't you wizards supposed to be rather smart?"


----------



## digimattic (Nov 24, 2011)

Arnir sizes up Merrywinter and the two newcomers cooly, cursing himself for allowing curiosity to get the better of him.


----------



## Gregor (Nov 24, 2011)

Merrywinter is dressed in fine clothing.  The only adornments of interest are a dagger and various pouches on his belt.  The other two men are clearly from Ostalin, like Kubla, but its difficult for you to see if anything is hidden on them.  Now that they are close you can see in plain sight that they wear chain shirts as armor and are armed with long rapiers and curved kukris.


----------



## digimattic (Nov 24, 2011)

"It's a pity you won't be alive to collect it. Out of curiosity, how much money has that coward put on my head? Just like his brother he hasn't got the mettle to take care of anything on his own."


----------



## Gregor (Nov 24, 2011)

Another smug grin covers Merrywinter's face.  "Look at you, puffing out your chest at a time like this.  I like you Arnir.  It really is too bad I have to kill you."  He lets out a chuckle.  "Wish I had more information for you on who hired us, but quite frankly I don't.  I don't know who wants you dead and I certainly have no idea of what brother you're speaking about.  My contact withheld details; simply gave us information and paid one third of your bounty in advance.  Its how I prefer things anyway.  Oh and if it helps you on your way to the afterlife, know that you're wanted for the not so insubstantial sum of 300 pieces of platinum."


----------



## digimattic (Nov 24, 2011)

"I hope you've got it on you. I'd hate to have to hunt for it afterwards. Lars, Bannock...Hold the door. I'll be but a minute."


----------



## fromage67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Lars starts to cast a sleep spell, aiming it primarily at the two new arrivals.


----------



## Gregor (Nov 24, 2011)

The tension reaches its pinnacle and then bursts when Lars springs into action.  Everyone goes for their weapons as violent combat is realized. 


********
*Initiative*

1 - Lars
2 - Kubla (DM)
3 - Arnir
4 - Omark (DM)
5 - Thurl (DM)
6 - Merrywinter (DM)
7 - Bannock

********

Round 1

        *GM:*  Quick note on the terrain: the triangles denote areas that count as difficult terrain (the shop is run down and piles of masonry and wood are still laying around; also furniture)


----------



## fromage67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Lars takes a step into G3, away from Kubla and towards Merrywinter. He then whispers the word to a new spell he has recently learned, and aims it at C4. (OOC: Sleep spell. 10' radius so should catch both thugs outside.)

Lars curses as the spell fails.


----------



## Gregor (Nov 24, 2011)

Kubla draws his falchion, ripping it from his scabbard and raises it above his head.  Before Bannock can even bring up his guard, the two-handed curved blade slashes downward like a guillotine and drives into his shoulder.  Armor splits, flesh rends, collarbone snaps and a crimson spray from the wound paints the face of the half-orc.


----------



## digimattic (Nov 24, 2011)

Arnir is temporarily dumbfounded before he recovers his wits and speaks a few arcane words, gesturing with malice over the room and seeking to put an end to this combat as quickly as he can. Taking a 5' step away from the menacing orc, into G5, Arnir begins to cast Deep Slumber, targeting the top right of D3 (DC 17, range of 35')


----------



## Gregor (Nov 24, 2011)

Arnir, your enchantment catches Omark and Thurl instantaneously.  One moment they are stepping quickly towards the door as they draw their blades, then next they are face planting on the cobblestones as deep slumber over takes them.  Kubla, looks woozy for a moment, but he fails to go down as the majority of your spells power was expended on the two men currently unconscious outside.

Merrywinter, with dagger drawn crouches into a knife fighter's stance and begins to mutter arcane words whilst moving his free hand in a spell caster's gesture.  At his final word he flashes another annoying grin and then blinks out of sight.


----------



## Bannock (Nov 24, 2011)

Bannock is dropped to a knee by the force of Kubla's sword, but adrenaline masks the pain, and he bellows an angry battle cry as he rises back up and knocks the bloody blade back with the haft of his glaive. Bannock knows Kubla has the advantage as long as he's stuck in the corner.

 Why in blazes didn't I just stay in the street and watch the door? Oh well,  too late now. 

Bannock pushes his way out of the corner and moves to G4, risking Kubla's opportunity attack. He then brings his glaive down in a powerful slash, aiming not at Kubla himself, but attempting to sunder his dangerous weapon.


----------



## Gregor (Nov 24, 2011)

The half-orc's blade clips off of one of Bannock's plate pauldrons.  Though staggered from the impact, Bannock takes no damage and gets into position for his sundering strike.  His black glaive strikes Kubla's sword with a horrible screech of metal striking metal.  Sparks fly and filaments spray as the infernal black teeth of Bannock's weapon almost rends Kubla's falchion to scrap.


----------



## Gregor (Nov 25, 2011)

*Round 2*

********
*Initiative*

1 - Lars
2 - Kubla (DM)
3 - Arnir
4 - Omark (DM) [asleep]
5 - Thurl (DM) [asleep]
6 - Merrywinter (DM)
7 - Bannock

********

Round 2

        *GM:*  Don't forget that the squares with the triangles are difficult terrain.  You cannot 5-ft step into, through or out of such squares.  Movement also costs double for those squares and you cannot run or charge through.


----------



## fromage67 (Nov 28, 2011)

Lars draws his sword, steps forward and lunges at the space Merrywinter seemed to be in a moment earlier.

OOC: Oops, really messed up on the damage by mistakenly making 3 rolls. The first one counts I guess, but +1 damage should be added for strength. I sure hope Merrywinter is still standing there...


----------



## Gregor (Nov 28, 2011)

Lars, though you're sure you've stabbed forward with a lethal thrust, your weapon cuts through nothing but thin air.  

_"Get up you fools!"_ cries Kubla over his shoulder at the unconscious forms of his allies.  He then steps forward towards Bannock and raises his damaged falchion for another strike (5-ft step to F3).  The mangled-looking sword cuts through the chain and leather between Bannock's forearm and bicep plates.  With a battle cry, the Ostaliner half-orc revels in the fight.

        *GM:*  Lars, by "step forward" shall I assume you're in H3 now?


----------



## digimattic (Nov 28, 2011)

Arnir wrinkles his brow in baffled confusion as Lars stabs the air, but snaps back to reality with the sickening crunch of the totally unwounded half-orc's falchion against Bannock's armour.

Aiming just above the rubble in front of him, Arnir lets fly a white hot blast of deadly electricity aimed square at the orc.


----------



## Gregor (Nov 28, 2011)

Arnir' your bolt of lightning temporarily blinds everyone in the room and a cracking sound of thunder roars.  The air ionizes as the bolt of energy rips forward and arcs against the metal breastplate of Merrywinter's half-orc guard.  His bestial skeleton is briefly illuminated as he clenches his jaw in pain and the lightning bolt continues on into the masonry behind him, leaving a black scorch mark and a cloud of masonry dust.

At this moment, a ray of flames bursts into existence from the corner of the room and rushes towards Arnir's back.  As the fire rips hotly through the room Merrywinter immediately blinks into sight (G8), his hands the source of the spell.  The spell strikes Arnir in the spine, burning through his clothes and delivering third degree burns to his flesh.


----------



## Bannock (Nov 28, 2011)

Bannock circles with Kubla, keeping the pile of junk between them (5 foot step to F-5). Wounded, he finally doubts his ability to withstand another blow (Bannock is at 8 hp). He knows that Kubla's sword is about to shatter, however. He brings his glaive sweeping across the room in another attempt to defang the brute.

"Hey Lars, when you're done practicing over there, we could use a hand!"


----------



## Gregor (Nov 28, 2011)

Bannock, your attempt at sundering the damaged falchion is turned aside with a noisy yet harmless screech of metal.


----------



## Gregor (Nov 29, 2011)

*Round 3*

********
*Initiative*

1 - Lars
2 - Kubla (DM)
3 - Arnir
4 - Omark (DM) 
5 - Thurl (DM) 
6 - Merrywinter (DM)
7 - Bannock

********

Round 3


----------



## fromage67 (Nov 29, 2011)

Lars, smelling the extreme danger of the situation, decides to head closer to the exit. He moves to the corner near the door. 







*OOC:*


Move to E5 [H4;G5;F5]







Lars then makes a few subtle motions and speaks some words. 







*OOC:*


Cast Ghost Sound as if a really loud bell equivalent to 12 humans was ringing persistently (3r) from square B1







Outside, a loud bell starts ringing madly.


----------



## Gregor (Nov 29, 2011)

Merrywinter's two thugs, Omark and Thurl, who have been snoring on the wet cobblestones are suddenly shaken awake by the incessant clanging of bells which seem to be emanating right beside them.  They open their eyes and look at eachother with confusion in their eyes, before they realize where they are and remember that a battle is taking place with their employer and their mark.

Given that only half a minute has elapsed since blades were first drawn, some people on the street now cover ears from the ringing bell and begin to scatter.  Some were trying to help the men who fainted or were passing by the open door to Merrywinter's 'shop' when they saw arcing blades, spilled blood and flashes of magic.  "Call the guards!" some scream, "Help!" call others as the bells continue to clang.

Kubla hears the clanging and then sees the commotion going on outside.  He does notice that Omark and Thurl are preparing to stand up and shifts around the rubble to continue to press Bannock (5ft step to G4).  _"Master!"_ he calls, _"Must hurry, guards ringing bells, be here soon!"_  He then lashes out in a two handed sideways slash in hopes of felling Bannock and turning his attention to Arnir.  The swipe catches Bannock in the side, folding plate in with a wicked dent and cracking ribs.  Bannock coughs blood and collapses in a heap.

        *GM:*  Bannock is stable at -2hp


----------



## Bannock (Nov 29, 2011)

Bannock's utters, "Damn it Lars!" before he hits the ground and passes out.


----------



## digimattic (Nov 29, 2011)

Arnir screams out in agony as the ray of red-hot energy blasts through his cloak and clothes to render his flesh underneath. Lost in pain for a moment, the clanging of bells snap him back into reality and he curses as the two Orcs outside groggily come-to. wheeling around with the wild look of a cornered animal, Arnir decides if he is to die, he will at least go out fighting. Glaring at Merrywinter he says "My turn..."


----------



## Gregor (Nov 29, 2011)

Despite his best attempts to dodge the bolt of lightning, the spell catches Merrywinter in the shoulder.  In a gruesome display, the bolt ignites clothing, rips through flesh and scorches the wound with blackened blisters that immediately weep pus.  The bolt continues on into the old masonry of the wall with an audible snap.  Merrywinter drops his dagger and falls to one knee as he grips at his mangled and oozing shoulder.  "Gahhhh!" he cries.

The now awake thugs begin to rise to join the fray.  Omark pushes himself off the cobbles with blinding speed, jumping from a push-up position and placing his feet under him.  He then tumbles into the room acrobatically (E4) and upon seeing Lars, he thrusts forward with his rapier.  The tip of the blade catches Lars in the lower belly, puncturing his leather armor and the flesh beneath in a bloody stab.

Thurl rises more slowly and moves forward to stand just beside Omark (D3).

From his kneeling position, Merrywinter curses at Arnir through a clenched jaw: "I ... want ... my ... platinum ... you son of a whore and I mean to collect it!"  He raises his free hand, speaks arcane words and lets fly another ray of flames towards Arnir.  The ray of flames clips Arnir in the thigh, blazing through his pants and charring flesh.


----------



## Gregor (Nov 30, 2011)

*Round 4*

********
*Initiative*

1 - Lars
2 - Kubla (DM)
3 - Arnir
4 - Omark (DM) 
5 - Thurl (DM) 
6 - Merrywinter (DM)
7 - Bannock [unconscious and stable at -2]

********

Round 4


----------



## fromage67 (Nov 30, 2011)

They are fast! 

Lars, desperate now, casts sleep at Omark and Thurl.


----------



## Gregor (Nov 30, 2011)

Lars as you begin to move your hand in an attempt to cast your spell, Omark seizes the opportunity and stabs forward again with his rapier.  The tip of the blade pierces your shoulder in another bloody wound, which distracts you enough to fumble your somatic movements and fizzle your spell into nothingness.

After dispatching Bannock, Kubla stabs forward with his falchion, aiming the tip at the lower back of Arnir.  The blade drives through flesh, cracks ribs and sinks into the elf's back. From Merrywinter's perspective, five to six inches of crimson-stained steel emerges from the belly of Arnir. Gouts of blood spill from the wound and Arnir is lifted into the air by the hefty arms of Kubla.  Arnir's hands tremble with disbelief as they grasp the razor sharp steel emerging from his stomach and he vomits black blood and ichor.  His eyes roll back and his corpse is tossed to the ground without ceremony, its bulk sliding audibly from the falchion.  Kubla wipes his brow and barks: _"Elf dead master, we go now, guards come!"_


----------



## Gregor (Nov 30, 2011)

With Arnir dispatched, Omark and Thurl attempt to make quick work of Lars.  Omark sidesteps over the bloody form of Bannock (5-ft to F5) and Thurl slides into the entrance (5-ft to D4).  In a well coordinated move, the two rogues have their rapiers and kukri's positioned and they stab and slash furiously at the cornered Lars.

One rapier catches Lars in the sternum, while the other punctures his underarm.  Blood runs down Lars' black armor from many wounds.  He slumps back into the corner and raises his blade to block the next strike.  Unfortunately, the kukri slashes downward, over his guard and slashes a long gash along Lars' neck.  The walls are painted by a jet from his jugular and he slumps down to the ground, leaving a bloody smear on the masonry.

The last words Lars hears as his vision blacks out are the stuttered and pain-filled grumblings of Merrywinter: "Hurry now ... take whatever of their things you can carry, packs, weapons and lets be off.  Bowflight is dead and we need to make contact with the embassy ... lock up and run ..."


----------



## Gregor (Nov 30, 2011)

*GM:*  Arnir, Bannock and Lars are effectively 'dead'.  However, the party enjoys the benefit of Indomitability's Boon.  Thus, Bannock is stable at -2 and Arnir and Lars are stable at -9.  The three of you know nothing beyond being cut down.  

For the rest of the party, you can assume that your friends did not return home. For quite some time.  Whether any of you know where they went and what they were doing is another story...


----------



## Adjuntive (Nov 30, 2011)

Alric wakes early in the morning from an extremely restive sleep and relishing his reacquantance with a good bed. He casually, yet mechanically goes through a routine of breaking his fast, making some obscenely strong tea for himself, meticulously polishing and adjusting his armour and honing the edge of his sword (though he is very surprised to find that it is still pristine to his own eyes). He's somewhat surprised and annoyed to see that Arnir, Bannock and Lars are still out from the previous evening.

 Let's get this Lowduke affair under our heel. 

When Kirio happens upon the main living space of the house, Alric has donned his armour, buckled his weapons, and draped his cloak. He then queries Kirio about the missing party members, _"Any idea when Arnir, Bannock and Lars will be returning? We'd best hit Lowduke soon."_


----------



## The Bashar (Nov 30, 2011)

Hrimr stretches as he gets out of bed in the morning.  Nothing like a good night's rest after a long day of potion brewing.  He heads in to the kitchen and hears Alric talking to Kirio. 

"I didn't even realize they left.  They probably went to a bar to celebrate Bannock's restoration."

With a light chuckle Hrimr says: "They are probably hung over waking up in some strange Inn.  Hopefully, they aren't walking up in the same bed!"

Hrimr grabs some cheese and bread from the pantry.  He grabs a seat and begins to break his fast.

"Give them until noon to get back. If they're not back by then we can go out and have a look for them.  I will be going by the Lyceum to grab some potion supplies.  Did either of you want me to make some divine potions?  I can make more powerful healing potions now, but it will take all day to do.  Tricky process."


----------



## Gregor (Nov 30, 2011)

*GM:*  Just to be clear, Alric and Hrimr have advanced the clock by a day.  Thus, Arnir, Bannock and Lars have been gone for about 24 hours at this point.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Nov 30, 2011)

Kirio practices for a few hours after Arnir leaves on his foolish errand  _"Honestly, why walk into an obvious trap??  He is young I know but still"_ 

Once evening begins descending, Kirio head over to the Inn, finding the walk in the rain strangely pleasant.  He pauses a moment outside the door letting the rain gently tap the side of his tilted head, enjoying the simple pleasure of the sensation...  Once inside he eats a quick meal, a bowl of deep fried, lightly battered whitebait, served with lemon and  a cream based dipping sauce.  He washes this down with a large mug of unfiltered cider, then makes his way to the stage.

After the lengthy performance, focusing mainly on norther ballads... Kirio feel rectified a little as he thanks the audience  "ah, better, needed the practice I suppose..." 

***

Kirio wakes shortly after Alric, and makes his way downstairs to break his fast with the strange warrior.  

Kirio sits down, helping himself to some of Alric's obscenely strong tea.  He takes a sip and almost instantly spits it out "_Dear GODS man, what is wrong with you!?!_"


> "Any idea when Arnir, Bannock and Lars will be returning? We'd best hit Lowduke soon."




Kirio frowns deeply... "_Oh for the love of Malar's massive hairy balls, the stupid little c!  They didn't come home did they.  Arnir tried to drag me along, I think they walked into a trap set by the half elf Lars told him about.  For reasons that I will let Arnir explain if we manage to find the stupid little cs alive, someone who is very highly placed in the elven court wants him ill, and I think our brash young friend walked right into a pile of sht._  Kirio sighs and takes the time to chew on a large chunk of hard cheese before continuing _"Arnir came to me yesterday asking me to come along.  He wanted to confront the half elf, a certain Edwin Merrywinter, who wanted him to come to an address on clerk's row; and fool that he is he managed to drag along Lars and Bannock and went over there."  Kirio runs upstairs and quickly comes back down with his bow and armor "well come on you two, let's go see if the fools are still alive..."_ Kirio heads out the door and heads to Clerk's Row to try and find Merrywinter's office...

OOC: for those of you who are interested, this is Malar Malar - The Forgotten Realms Wiki - Books, races, classes, and more


----------



## Gregor (Nov 30, 2011)

Kirio, and anyone who joins him, you are able to locate Clerk's Row without too much trouble.  It is within the North Harbour, relatively close to the party's house and is a narrow street lined with parchment merchants, scribes, offices and other similar services.

Finding Merrywinter's 'shop' is likewise not difficult but for different reasons.  First, a newer looking sign sits outside of the run down row house.  Second, and most blatant, are the three Seaquen guards who are standing in front of the door, watching the street.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Nov 30, 2011)

Kirio seems to be frowning more than usual today.   "I'm honestly going to kick Arnir in the balls is he is still alive, should just let this lie..."  He curses under his breath, sighs, then pauses a moment to smooth out his expression. He looks to Alric and Hrimr _"Alright... this may get more complicated than I had hoped.  We work for the council, we are looking for our friends, and you will let me do the talking, yes! Let us see what is what, no?"_

Kirio makes his way to the three guards, taking pains to appear non threatening, a look of concern on his face. _"Good morning. I am sorry to trouble you in your duty friends, but we, that is my friends and I, have cause to believe three friends or ours have run into trouble, and the last we know they were headed to this very office you now seem to be guarding so judiciously... Might I ask, is there a reason why you have been assigned the odd duty of guarding a small clerk's office?"_


----------



## Gregor (Nov 30, 2011)

As you approach, one of the three guards mumbles something like: "_Hey, isn't that the fellow who plays at..."_

"Stow it Marl!" barks the lead guard who turns to answer Kirio.  "Come looking for your friends have you?  Well if they were in here yesterday, then they have a load to explain for.  Fighting in the streets, unrest, disturbing the peace.  Not sure you're going to find them here though, since that place is locked up tighter than a priestess' virtue.  Our orders are to keep an eye on this place to see who comes a callin' and bring the culprits in for questioning."  The lead guard, a dour looking bearded man, stares at you.  "So, tell me more about these friends of yours..."


----------



## funkmamagoat (Nov 30, 2011)

Kirio smiles crookedly at the guard _"I'll be more than happy to tell you all about them my friend.  I am Kirio, the Effusive to some, and they, along with my two friends here, are a group out of Gate pass, currently under the direct employ of the council, assisting in the war effort and the difficult situation here in Seaquen.  We answer to Simon at the Lyceum directly, and you can consider us and my three missing friends as being on official council business.  If, as you say, there was unrest and fighting here, would it not make sense, in your official capacity as a representative of Seaquen Authority, to try and open it, that is the office, and investigate?   If you feel this is beyond your authority, we would be happy to assist, under your supervision of course to ensure we do not do anything unlawful, other than force our way in there of course.  As this is beyond your stated assignment, I would of course be happy to provide you with a bonus for your assistance in this matter, and will of course pay for any damage to the door, courtesy of the Council and our good selves." _ As he speaks, Kirio counts out 12 gold pieces...

OOC: Diplomacy check coming.


----------



## Gregor (Nov 30, 2011)

The guard grumbles.  "Frankly I don't give Tymora's  whether you work for the Lyceum Council.  They don't run Seaquen.  Magistrate Lorb does and that is who we report to.  And I ain't never heard of no Simon, though I have heard of a Master Simeon ... you ponce."  He looks down and sees the gold.  "Now, now, seems to me that you're tryin to bribe a member of the guard.  Should have tried that before opening that flappy elven twat of a mouth you have there, because that is my language.  I don't care what you do to that door, but we ain't allowed to be breakin' anything down.  You ain't either.  But my men and I don't need to see everything that goes on here, do we?  Maybe I heard a scream.  Eh Marl?" he turns his head to another of the guards.  "You heard a scream right?" A blank and confused look covers the man named Marl's face.  The lead guard speaks again.  "So I'll tell you what, you make it 20 gold and we'll take a bit of a walk, say for fifteen minutes?"


----------



## funkmamagoat (Nov 30, 2011)

Kirio laughs... _"well, now a man who know what's what, how refreshing.  Fine..."_ Kirio sighs with a sad smile and hands the guard 20 gold as requested. 

As soon as the guards are out of sight, Kirio looks to Alric _"I can't pick locks... think you can break this down?"_


----------



## Adjuntive (Nov 30, 2011)

Alric wipes the strong tea and spittle off his face and then walks stiffly out the door following Kirio, muttering, _"No surprise someone would want to kill the little ... guess we better go after him..."_

Alric stifles a sharp laugh at the guards gruff reaction to Kirio, but then settles for a wry smile.

After the guards leave he regards the door. He then braces himself and then brings his shoulder violently against the center of the door with as much force as he can muster.









*OOC:*


Strength check for attempting to break down the door coming... No idea why it rolled twice since I only tried to roll once.


----------



## Gregor (Nov 30, 2011)

Alric, on your second attempt, the old door cracks inwards, ripping free from the three new and hastily installed locks.  The door swings inward on old hinges, giving you all a view into the room.  The scene is grisly and the pungent coppery scent of blood fills your nostrils.  

Lars lays in a corner immediately adjacent to the door, his blood painting the wall, his torso and the floor.  He looks as if he has been stabbed a slashed a number of times.

Bannock is beside the young rogue, facedown in a pool of his own life force.  His armor is severely dented in the side and his neck and left arm look seriously wounded.

Lastly, you find Arnir crumpled in a heap around the corner.  The amount of blood lost is staggering and his back and leg look as if they have been roasted over a camp fire.  Finally a gruesome wound exists both on his back and chest, as if something very sharp was driven through with considerable force.

You notice that their weapons, packs and whatever else they did not leave back at the house, are no longer on their persons.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Nov 30, 2011)

Kirio covers his nose as he enters the room _"Gods!  Poor stupid fools..."_ Kirio walks to Lars, then Bannock and finally Arnir casting curative magic in the hopes of reviving them... Only Bannock seems to stir _"I'll try again on Lars, but after that I'm spent" _


----------



## Adjuntive (Nov 30, 2011)

_"Gods above and below..."_

Alric rushes in and begins checking each of them for signs of life. His face has turned ghostly white from the grisly scene his comrades, possibly former, have made. Then retreats to Hrimr's side hoping the druid might serve as having better hands of a healer.


----------



## The Bashar (Nov 30, 2011)

Hrimr's face pales at the gristly sight. He quickly follows Alric and Kirio in.

"Oh merciful Moradin, let them be alive."

After Kirio casts his healing spells Hrimr begins casting.  He channels three spells, one into each of his down party members.


----------



## Bannock (Nov 30, 2011)

Bannock coughs and hiccups and groans, though his lungs are mercifully free of blood. Compared to the others, his wounds are the least gruesome. Not moving from the floor, he raises a hand to his head and moans some more, then he opens his eyes and sees Kirio and Alric standing above him.

"Kirio? Alric? Ughh. Where did you come from? How... how am I still alive? I thought for sure the next thing I'd see was that devil in hell, come to take his steel back. My ribs. Kord."

Bannock rolls over in a painful attempt to rise, and sees Lars and Arnir in gory heaps on the floor.

"NO! Those sons of cunny-poxed whores!" 

He struggles to his knees and makes a vow, for his wounded fighting pride.

"I'LL KILL THEM ALL!"


----------



## The Bashar (Dec 1, 2011)

Hrimr breathes a sigh of relief when he sees his party members stir after being healed.

"So will someone explain to me what this is all about?  Kirio gave us the short version, that you willingly walked into a trap."


----------



## funkmamagoat (Dec 1, 2011)

> "I'LL KILL THEM ALL!"
> 
> "So will someone explain to me what this is all about? Kirio gave us the short version, that you willingly walked into a trap."




Kirio sighs... "Listen... I'm only barely stopping myself from kicking these three in the balls so they clearly remember this moment.  You are alive, you're welcome; I'm dying to hear all about your heroic dying... I'll even make a funny song about it, but can we maybe go back to the house first?  You are unarmed, not entirely well... and that newly wealthy guard only promised us 15 minutes, so let's go." Kirio, with a surprising amount of gentleness, helps Arnir get up and indicating Hrimr should do the same for Lars, heads towards the door and, baring any incident, starts heading for home...


----------



## Adjuntive (Dec 1, 2011)

The Bashar said:


> "So will someone explain to me what this is all about? Kirio gave us the short version, that you willingly walked into a trap."




Alric helps Bannock to his feet unsure of whether the huge warrior is able to bear his own weight with the smashed in armour.

Alric shakes his head, obviously more irritated now that relief is flooding through him. He's irritated enough that doesn't restrain himself in joining in Kirio's tirade a smidge.

_"Bah, it matters not why they're here. What matters is they acted like fools, and that despite their foolishness they survived. By Helm's plated cock, did you get drunk before you came here?!?!"_

And follows Kirio back to the house holding up Bannock by one shoulder.


----------



## Bannock (Dec 1, 2011)

As they trudge down the street, Bannock grunts at Kirio and Alric's chiding.

"Ack! If I knew I'd have to listen to you two I'd have told you to leave me on the floor. No one told ME there'd be an ambush. There's two blokes some place in this town who need to die. That's all I know. Arnir can explain the rest."


----------



## fromage67 (Dec 2, 2011)

Lars appears confused and sullen. After a while, he gathers his toughts and says, "Grrr! Lay off! For now, only one thing counts: an elf called Merrywinter and his orc friends must die."


----------



## digimattic (Dec 2, 2011)

Arnir returns to this world the same way he entered it: screaming in agony as the gaping wound in his chest mends slowly and his life's blood replenishes itself. Coughing up thick globs of blood and bile, he heaves and convulses before gasping with new life.....only to look straight into the eyes of a vitriolic, ranting Kirio. Groaning he gets to his knees and waves a hand tiredly hoping to interrupt the tirade "Please, not now...." and then spitting out a glob of blood "Give the dead some respect..."

Arnir rises on shaky legs and pats himself over, sighing in despair at his tattered clothes and then face growing pale as he realizes his bow is missing "my...my bow....they took my BOW!" His face hardens into a knot of rage "We....I....need to get it back!" Then, rather sheepishly he says "I need your help...."









*OOC:*


Guys, I'm totally snowed under with exams at the moment, and I won't have the time to post any good long replies for a while (which sucks, because this is awesome). For the sake of convenience, at this point Arnir tells you first, his backstory, namely that he has a family rivalry with the elf back in the tower with the princess, and that merrywinter was likely an assassin working for him (unconfirmed). Long story short, Arnir killed that dude's brother back in Shahalesti and was exiled as a result. I'll fill you in more later if you want. SECOND and crucial, Arnir explains the significance of his bow: namely, it's nearly impossible for him to cast spells without it. He can replace it, but not for a week, and not without some gold. naturally, he wants it back.


----------



## Gregor (Dec 2, 2011)

*GM:*  Hey everyone.  I would encourage everyone to press on and keep the game moving despite Arnir's current real life pressures.  He has given everyone enough information to know the scoop and to take some action.  I would imagine that his priority would be to recover his bow, and I am sure that Bannock is none to happy about losing his magical glaive that he took from the devil back in the Innenotdar Fire Forest.  So again, feel free to move things along.

Also, you have the other quest on the go: Nathan Lowduke and his stolen Dragon's Egg / securing the Lyre of Building from the Green Dragon at the Crystal Delve.

For your own time management, you have a couple of weeks before you're expected at the performance aboard the Wayfarer's ship in the harbour.


----------



## Adjuntive (Dec 2, 2011)

Alric sighs, his anger somewhat deflated. If he were in Arnir's situation, he would likely give in to pride as Arnir did, and try to handle the situation quietly on his own, rather than humbling himself by asking for help from allies such as they. They are all allies, of a sort, and in an uncharacteristic bout of empathy, he remains quiet to Arnir's explanation and simply nods.

_"Very well, seems like the first order of business is to get your weapons back. We must needs track down this Kubla and Merrywinter, teach a lesson that involves the consequences of ing with the Gate's Pass six, then decide if we wish to deal with this elf bastard after Arnir or Lowduke next. Though, shall Kirio, Hrimr and myself look for Merrywinter ourselves? or shall we wait for you sorry lot to recover and find some serviceable arms before we track down Merrywinter? I'd rather deal with Merrywinter forthwith. This  has put me in the mood for some wetwork. What say you?"_


----------



## fromage67 (Dec 2, 2011)

"Alric, if there is one thing we learned from this, is that we should definitely tackle these guys all together. Let's get some weapons and heal up and we can attack tomorrow."

"But first things first. We need to find him. I wonder if we could track them? Do we have anything that belongs to Merrywinter? Arnir, do you still have that note and dagger he left at the house? I bet you I could get Deacon Theal or someone else at the Lyceum to divine his location for us."


----------



## The Bashar (Dec 2, 2011)

Hrimr listens as Arnir tells the party about his past and how it lead to an attempt on his life.  Hrimr strokes his beard and tries to come up with a plan on how to get their weapons back.  When Alric and Lars finish Hrimr nods in approval.

"Do you guys remember them saying anything? Places? People's names?

Arnir you have your suspicions, maybe the rival house has some contacts in town?  Kirio maybe you should ask around at the Embassy?  I would imagine a Dwarf asking questions about Elven house may draw some undue attention."

Hrimr goes into his pocket a pulls out 150 gold coins and puts it on the table.  He also puts three potions on the table.

"Get what you can with this gold.  The potions are of cure light wounds.  Take them just incase."


----------



## Bannock (Dec 2, 2011)

Bannock, usually one for haste, has just learned a hard lesson about rushing in heedlessly. He squares his shoulders and raises his chin. He decides he should be assertive, after all, his father was a captain of the guard in Gate Pass, and he grew up listening to discussions about investigations, manhunts, and strategies for combating crime and defending the city. He wants to live up to his family name. thinks for a long moment, and then outlines a plan.

"We have one thing on our side: They think we're dead. I bet their guard will be down, and they won't be trying to hide themselves so well as before. We know their faces. Maybe we should do some scoutin'," he says. Looking at each member of the party with determination.

"How about this: First, we buy some new gear, and get ourselves cleaned up and healed a bit more. We're in no shape for another fight. Second, we pair up in twos, one person who was at the fight with one person who wasn't, so we all know who we're lookin' for. Then we set out, hooded, to the three most likely places we might see these blokes. The house where we got attacked is one. I think at least the dumb one might want to finish looting us, or at least they might be interested in what the city guard finds. Another likely place is the harbour. If I were them I'd be wanting to leave town, and a ship is the best way back to the Elf lands. Arnir, can you think of anywhere else this Merrywinter might show his face?"


----------



## Bannock (Dec 2, 2011)

Double post. ENWorld fail.


----------



## digimattic (Dec 3, 2011)

I think Lars' suggestion is a good one. The note and dagger are back at home, we could take them to the Lyceum today. Also might not hurt to ask the people around here what they saw. Last I remember, there were some loudly clanging bells. No doubt Merrywinter and his goons left in a hurry, people must have seen something. Third, is there a city official we can check with regarding who rented out this shop? It might lead somewhere. Lastly, if my suspicion is correct, it was Calladan who hired Merrywinter - Maybe he'll turn up at the Shahalestine embassy? He did say he didn't know who his employer was though...Lars, would something like this go through your thieve's guild?


----------



## Bannock (Dec 3, 2011)

"I think Arnir and Alric should take that dagger and note to the Lye-cee-um," says Bannock carefully, "and then keep an eye on the embassy. Lars and Hrimr could check with the guild, seein' as Lars has some mates there now, and then investigate the office in case anyone returns there, or if the neighbourhood folks saw any of the battle, like Arnir said. That leaves me'n Kirio to watch the routes by which our litt'l friends might be trying to escape."

Bannock pauses and shifts his weight. One eye twitches a little. Lingering effects from being near death, perhaps.

"But no fighting. We should agree to meet back here tomorrow, maybe by noon. If a pair of us do catch sight of 'em, then one should remain to keep eyes on the quarry, while the other goes back to rally the party, unless we have some better way to signal each other, quiet-like."

He looks at the magic wielders as he says this.


----------



## The Bashar (Dec 5, 2011)

Hrimr strokes his beard as Bannock lays out his plan.

"I can send messages by making use of a spell and some small animals.  But only I can send messages with it.  I also have not prepared the spell.  So if we wished to make use of it we'd have to wait until tomorrow.

To the other part of your plan, me accompanying Lars to the Thieves guild, I doubt they allow non members entry.  I can wait for Lars while he is inside."


----------



## Gregor (Dec 6, 2011)

Though still seriously wounded, the party breaks up and heads in different directions.  Some seeking information, others fresh equipment, or even simple recuperation at the house.  

        *GM:*  If the party is amenable to Bannock's plan, then I leave it to you to head off in your various directions: Arnir and Alric to the Lyceum, Lars to the guild, others shopping, etc. 

Also, though Lars heard of an embassy in his dying moments, you all don't know of one, nor which one they were referring to.  You'll need to gather information if you're in search of any embassies in Seaquen.


----------



## Adjuntive (Dec 6, 2011)

_"Though sending a message through the air would be useful, I don't feel we have a day to waste. Your plan is sound Bannock, your cunning is most welcome."_

Alric then looks at the half-dead, barely standing, wispy form of Arnir, his torn and badly scorched clothing and grimaces slightly, _"Arnir, if you would rather rest and heal, I can make the visit to the Lyceum on my own. Though your presence would be valuable since I know nothing of magecraft nor how to speak with a mage of business. Good hunting to the rest of you!"_

With this, Alric, taking the dagger with him, makes way to the Lyceum and requests an audience with Master Simeon.









*OOC:*


Arnir, I'll assume you've come with me until you post whether you elect to rest or not.


----------



## fromage67 (Dec 6, 2011)

Lars, his legs shaking from weakness, says, "I for one need a hot meal and a change of clothes, if you don't mind, Hrimr."

Lars walks back home (presumably with Hrimr) and changes. He then removes 100gp from his hidden stash and heads towards the Thieve's Guild. When he reaches his destination, he assumes his Romeo disguise and enters the Guild, asking Hrimr to wait for about 20-30 min.

Inside he purchases a new shortsword, and 2 daggers he can conceal. He also returns to see the priest, and pays for healing and buys 2 new potions of healing.

He returns outside and says to Hrimr, "Well, time to return to Merrywinter's office and see if we can't get a clue. Unless you have a better idea?"









*OOC:*


I put a lot of actions in this post. I assume that if Mr. GM has different events in mind, he will stop Lars short.


----------



## Gregor (Dec 6, 2011)

********
*Thieves Guild*

Lars, you enter the guild and find Father Dusk in his chapel off the main chamber .  The priest is lighting black tallow candles in the dark place of worship and you can see the black harlequin mask on the altar catching some of the light.

When you place your order, the masked Father Dusk replies: _"What did I explain to you the last time you were here?  Hmmmm?  That you must give me notice if you wish a potion brewed.  No notice, no potions."_  The visible whites of his eyes stare at you for a moment.  _"I will grant your request for healing, if only because you look absolutely terrible.  Place your gold in the donation plate."_

Father Dusk speaks his words, gestures with his holy symbol and places his hands on Lars' chest.  He discharges positive energy and heals wounds.  As soon as he finishes, he blinks once or twice, pauses and then walks over to the door to the chapel.  He closes it and locks it, leaving him and Lars in the gloomy shrine.  He turns around and narrows his gaze.

"_Well, what an interesting little illusion you've placed over yourself.  Quite a simplistic spell, though its a wonder I didn't spot it the first time."_  He pauses to continue to stare at Lars. _ "Since I have only seen you within the confines of the guild under this ... disguise, I can only assume that you wish to hide your true identity."_ He points to his own mask. _ "I follow a similar path, though mine is divinely directed, whilst yours is likely nefarious eh?"_  He stops again for a moment, letting the silence build.  He then strides over to the altar and runs a finger, lovingly down the side of the black mask there.  _"What an unexpected boon to find something so precious, your identity, to steal from you, right here in the consecrated shrine to my patron God, Mask, the Lord of all Thieves.  What is it worth to you to keep this a secret my young friend?"   _ 

********
*Lyceum*

Alric, and Arnir if he joins, you are required to sit around in a waiting area for a number of hours.  It is not until lunch hour that Simeon invites you to his office on one of the highest floors of the tower.  The office is quite large and filled with shelves of books, scrolls and rolled up tubes of parchment.  Highly reflective surfaces, like polished mirrors, hang from the walls and a number of gems and crystal spheres sit on pillows on various chest-height pedestals.  Lastly a long golden tube, held up by an ornate golden tripod, points out of a grand glass window and seems to face the cloudy skies.

"My apologies for keeping you waiting, but my attention is drawn in every direction right now." says Simeon.  "So much to do and prepare for.  What is it that I can do for you?"


----------



## Adjuntive (Dec 6, 2011)

Alric bows stiffly and low for Simeon, and remains standing.

_"Master Simeon, thank you for seeing us. We did not mean to intrude upon your duties and we shall leave as quickly as we can. To get to the point quickly, we had a mishap during our activities to recover the Lyre and now we were hoping to employ someone within the Lyceum to find someone in particular. My colleagues called it divining? Scrying? Finding magic, to locate this person. We would be most grateful for this service, should we be able to get it."_


----------



## Bannock (Dec 7, 2011)

Bannock gathers about half his remaining gold (he takes 100 gp, which with my sloppy accounting leaves 90 left), throws his cloak on over his scraped and dented armor, shrouds his face in his hood and leaves the house with Kirio (if he is amenable to coming along). He first stops by the temple that carried out the restoration ritual on him, and requests some simple healing. He pays for as much as he needs to, or can afford, up to 70 gp. He needs at least the remaining 30 gp or so because then he heads down to the markets close to the piers and browses for workable replacements for his weapons. He buys a simple glaive and longsword for 23 gp in total. Sheathing the sword beneath his cloak and using the glaive as a walking staff, he heads to the waterfront to keep a vigil on the ships there. 

He waits, trying to blend into the scene. Occasionally he browses at waterfront shops, or, if there are any taverns along the harbour, he buys a drink and sips it outside the front door, conversing with Kirio and other patrons. He never takes off his hood, and continuously scans the docks for any persons that resemble Kubla or Merrywinter. He does his best to describe the two of them to Kirio, who probably has better eyes than Bannock.

To bystanders and patrons who happen to speak to them, he uses the story that he and Kirio both have family who are expected to arrive by a refugee ship: one of Kirio's ancient Elven cousins, and a half brother of Bannock's, a half orc (on his mother's side), who respectively have strikingly similar features to Merrywinter and Kubla.


----------



## fromage67 (Dec 7, 2011)

Gregor said:


> ********
> *Thieves Guild*
> 
> Lars, you enter the guild and find Father Dusk in his chapel off the main chamber .  The priest is lighting black tallow candles in the dark place of worship and you can see the black harlequin mask on the altar catching some of the light.
> ...




Lars smiles easily, making sure he shows no fear. It is tricky, but Lars is well used to Guild politics and has been in many other intimidation and blackmail plays. In this case, it is clear he will have to pay up, but the trick is to limit damages.

He says, "Father Dusk, you are wise and perceptive. I would rather not be seen by a few people because I owe them some, but it's not that big a deal. Say! Maybe you could help me. I would gladly make a donation of course." Lars counts out the money he owes plus 10 more gold pieces.

"I have a beef with an elf called Merrywinter. Ever heard of him?"


----------



## Gregor (Dec 7, 2011)

********
*North Harbour*

        *GM:*  Bannock and/or Kirio, you'll need a Diplomacy check to gather information.  Also keep in mind that people are giving you strange looks since you're speaking about a refugee ship coming in - there is an Elven blockade and no ships have been allowed in or out for almost a week now.

Also, Bannock the going rate for a cure light wounds spell, at lowest caster level (so 1d8+1) is 10gp.  Feel free to roll those on your next post.     

********
*Lyceum*

Simeon offers a seat at a round table where, in the middle of the surface, a smooth ball of crystal sits on a silk cushion.  

"You speak true Alric, the type of divination you are seeking is known as scrying.  In essence, a diviner is able to potentially gaze through space, time and even planes of existence in search of a person or thing.  I am capable of performing this service for you, but there are a number of variables that I would need confirmed before I could ensure some level of success.  In addition, there will be some cost to you for the spell which I would be happy to receive in currency, additional service to Seaquen or as a subtraction from your current contractual award for the securing of the lyre."  He pauses for a moment to allow that to sink in.  He places his elbows on the table and steeples his fingers under his chin before speaking again.  "Let us first discuss the variables I would need confirmed to find this person you seek.  First, I would need enough information on the individual that it would constitute me having heard of the individual: name, race, gender, physical description, etc.  Second, it would be beneficial to have a possession of the individual - one that you know for sure came from them and was physically handled by them.  The more personal the possession, the easier the locating will be.  In terms of cost to you, the material components and time would amount to 280 pieces of gold."  

********
*Thieves Guild*

The eyes narrow behind the mask as he listens to Lars' casual explanation.  _"That is less interesting a response as I was hoping for my young friend.  You've taken away my fun.  Alas, I shall keep this little treat of information to myself, pocket it away and use it when and if you cross me.  I would advise you not to do so."_  He walks back to the door and unlocks the latch.  _"That name you mentioned.  Merrywinter.  I could potentially know something about someone who may or may not use such a name when he or she could be given sufficient cause to do so.  I also might be willing to discuss intricacies if someone was willing to perform a certain service invoked for the greater glory of my patron Mask."_


----------



## Adjuntive (Dec 7, 2011)

_“You are truly gracious Master Simeon, I thank you for your indulgence in our affairs,” _Alric punctuates with another stiff, yet deep bow. He remains standing in a posture of military attention, which to a laymen would appear cold and stoic, or even arrogant, but Alric believes to be a posture of respect and deference to a superior.

Alric then draws forth the dagger Arnir provided that had pinned the note to the door of their house. _“This was handled by the individual we seek. I doubt it is a very personal item since they left it behind simply to leave a message, though he handled it in the last couple of days or so. The individual goes by the name of Merrywinter, though I know not if is an alias. A male half-elf, who has some skill in magic and subterfuge,” _Alric goes on to describe whatever he can remember of Merrywinter’s description relayed to him by Lars, Bannock and Arnir. _“I know not if distance is a factor, but he would likely still be within the city. At least we hope so. That is all I can tell you at this moment.”_

_“As far as payment, I have hard currency on my person that would cover the cost of the spell. Though I would be more interested in recompense by deed if possible. Please, if you would outline such any such services my party or I could perform for the Lyceum in payment for this spell.”_


----------



## Gregor (Dec 7, 2011)

Simeon looks uncomfortable as Alric refuses to sit down and stands, in his eyes, awkwardly at the edge of the table.  

"As you may or may not recall," he begins, "one of the participants at the war council was a knight of the Order of the Aquiline Cross named Laurabec Adelsburg.  Her small chapter here is attempting to reduce the amount of religious strife taking place between a number of groups of refugees.  Given the diversity of those seeking shelter here, it is likely that there would be a number of different deities that are important to people.  However, it seems that the various sects are refusing to cooperate.  This is anathema to our plans to encourage an inclusive and united community - something we'll need if the Ragesians or those from Shahalesti decide that they want to take Seaquen by force."  He lets it sit in before continuing.  "Alric, what we would need in this situation are sharp tongues and minds as opposed to swords.  If you were willing to assist Lady Laurabec in solving this problem, I would consider the cost of this spell absorbed by the deed.  If we have an accord, I shall begin casting."


----------



## The Bashar (Dec 7, 2011)

As everyone leaves the house to go about their tasks Hrimr notices no one touched the money or potions he left for the party.  He shrugs his shoulders and puts them back in his pack.

Hrimr tells Lars to be careful when he goes off to the Thieves guild.  Hrimr walks around a bit, but not wandering too far from where he is to meet Lars.  As he walks Hrimr looks at the living warhammer at his side and thinks of the forest.  He wonders if some of the trees are recovering.  Fires are a natural way for forests to renew themselves.  Some trees cannot seed properly without the heat of a fire...

Hrimr catches himself in the midst of his daydreaming.  He and his companions are still in danger in this city.  He suddenly wonders if he's being watched by anyone.  Hrimr looks around him to see if notices anything suspicious.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Dec 7, 2011)

> He does his best to describe the two of them to Kirio, who probably has better eyes than Bannock.




Kirio does his best to support Bannock in getting a lead.  He doesn't like it, but having an assassin on their trail is not good for business as it were..., he shakes his head at Bannock's explanation of their relation to the assassins...


----------



## Adjuntive (Dec 7, 2011)

Alric nods his head briskly, _"I recall Ser Adelsburg and I will speak to her forthwith. You also have my word that my blade will not be born except in self-defense. I will see this issue resolved peacefully or you have my word that 280gp will be paid in full upon our next meeting. We have an accord."_


----------



## Gregor (Dec 7, 2011)

********
*North Harbour*

Kirio and Bannock, though you're positive you've questioned many people and wet some lips with drinks, you don't really learn anything new.  You hear that maybe someone by that name may have opened some kind of shop on Clerk's Row, but nothing else of value regarding Merrywinter.  With respect to Kubla, you learn nothing concrete about him.  You only hear that there is a large population of Ostaliner mercenaries out amongst the refugees

********
*Lyceum*

"Excellent!" exclaims Simeon.  "This town needs all the help it can get."  He then rises and begins going into well organized trunks and cupboards, removing and measuring small amounts of powders from bags and locating jars filled with strange components such as little eyes, bizarre shapes floating in oils and other weird things.  Over his shoulder he says: "You are free to sit here and wait while I perform the spell, though it will take an hour or so.  Please no disruptions."

After sitting back down, he places the dagger down on the table and proceeds to grind the components in a mortar and pestle until an acrid metallic-smelling paste is made.  He then takes a quill and uses the paste as an ink to draw intricate runes and designs upon the dagger.  As he does so, he recites arcane phrases, statements and passages which sound like gibberish to Alric's ear.  After an hour of this work, Simeon finishes his incantation and holds the dagger above the crystal ball.  The dagger pulses with energy, the runes and inscriptions glowing, and the weapon hovers in the air by some unseen force.  Simeon then stares into the crystal ball.

After ten minutes, he blinks, the dagger wobbles in the air and then falls to the table.  Simeon sits back in his chair, rubs his forehead and turns to Alric.  "I'm sorry, but there was nothing to glean.  It is highly unusual for this to take place, especially given my experience and the use of this apparatus.  In these circumstances, it is highly probable that the dagger was not a possession of the intended target, or the name and description given were not accurate.  Disguises and aliases are simple yet effective ways to avoid divination magic.  This is regrettable, but without more concrete information on your target, I do not see a way of locating them through a scrying spell."


----------



## Adjuntive (Dec 7, 2011)

Alric stays deathly quiet and insanely still throughout the entire hour of casting. Though it has less to do with any request of Simeon to avoid interruption and more of irrational fear of Simeon's spell going wild and tearing his body and soul to shreds.

At the conclusion of the casting he breathes a sigh of pale-faced relief and nods in disappointment at the result. _"Yes, it is as I feared. Again I thank you for troubling yourself with my request. And as per our agreement, I will see Ser Adelsburg and hopefully you will hear of a resolution there soon. Good day Master Simeon."_

Alric offers Simeon another stiff bow and then marches from his chambers. Seeing as he has little to report to the rest of the party, he decides he will go to the Acquiline Cross encampment within/near the refugee camp and speak with Ser Adelsburg.


----------



## Bannock (Dec 7, 2011)

After staking out the harbour for hours and not finding anything, Bannock grows restless and decides that they won't find out anything more there, since it doesn't appear that any ships, even Elven, are moving in or out of the harbour.

"Why don't we try the camps? I'll fit in among the mercenaries. We might have us a chance at finding Kubla and the other thugs that Merrywinter hired."

If Kirio has no objection, they'll proceed to the camps.









*OOC:*


Bannock spends 60gp on healing, leaving him with 17gp after the weapons.


----------



## Gregor (Dec 8, 2011)

********
*Refugee Camps*

Bannock and Kirio, you have no trouble finding the camp of refugees and mercenaries who hail from the nation of Ostalin to the West.  Dusky skinned humans, half-elves and half-orcs make up the majority of the population who dress in fur lined cloaks and helms and adorn their faces with oiled and manicured beards, eyebrows and mustaches.  Curved blades such as scimitars, kukris and falchions hang from weapons belts and some warriors wear trophies from bandoleers across their chests or affixed to the hilts of their weapons.

The camp consists primarily of tents made from hides clustered around fire pits, as well as some large pavilions that likely serve as dining and drinking areas.  Some makeshift forges have been set up as well, and the sounds of hammers on anvil and the familiar scent of red hot metal fills the air.

You are easily marked as outsiders in this place, though none seem too concerned about your presence.  Most of the people here look like mercenaries; mercenaries keen on cooking their food, having a drink, sharpening their blades and trying to keep out of the ever present drizzle.

********
*North Harbour*

Alric, after a short detour to the refugee camps where you were directed back into the North Harbour, you eventually locate the humble stone chapter house of the Knights of the Aqualine Cross on one of the merchant-cluttered side streets.  Two identical weathered and wet banners hang from the front of the building, flanking the front door.  Each banner is white and red marked with a cross surrounded by a halo of feathers - a design you recall seeing in a larger chapter hall back in Gate's Pass.  Before you enter, you hear an almost deafening screech and look up into the rainy sky.  Perched above the chapter house, on a small wooden platform is a giant golden eagle no smaller than a horse.  It screeches again and stares down at you with curious amber eyes.

You stride through the front door and enter a spartan main hall.  One large wooden table fills the majority of the room and a roaring hearth against one wall provides light and warmth.  You can see into two other rooms, one which is clearly an armory of a sort as suits of platemail hang on racks.  The other is a sleeping area filled with small military style bunks and foot lockers.  There are other doors but they are closed.

Sitting at the table, apparently alone, is Laurabec Adelsburg.  She is unarmed and unarmored, wearing only simple clothes and a tabbard that matches the banner of her order.  Her hair is cut close and in a style somewhere between a priest and a soldier, which does nothing to hide her sharp ears that display her mixed human and elven heritage.  She is writing in a leather bound journal when you arrive and she rises to greet you.

_"Enter and be welcome here,"_ she says with a smile, _"your face is familiar to me sir.  I believe we met at the Lyceum's War Council which was held last week?  My name is Laurabec Adelsburg."_


----------



## funkmamagoat (Dec 8, 2011)

Kirio sighs at the prospect of more blathering with strangers... _"alright, let's see what we can see.  We're here because we're looking to find old friends... We're refugees from gatepass, blah blah blah, k?  I'm honestly not very optimistic, this guy merrywinter is smart enought to cover his tracks or I'm sure we would have found something out earlier."_  Kirio begins the tedious task of asking around, striking up friendly banter, buying drinks, to try and scratch out a lead...


----------



## fromage67 (Dec 8, 2011)

Gregor said:


> *Thieves Guild*
> 
> The eyes narrow behind the mask as he listens to Lars' casual explanation.  _"That is less interesting a response as I was hoping for my young friend.  You've taken away my fun.  Alas, I shall keep this little treat of information to myself, pocket it away and use it when and if you cross me.  I would advise you not to do so."_  He walks back to the door and unlocks the latch.  _"That name you mentioned.  Merrywinter.  I could potentially know something about someone who may or may not use such a name when he or she could be given sufficient cause to do so.  I also might be willing to discuss intricacies if someone was willing to perform a certain service invoked for the greater glory of my patron Mask."_





"I would never dream to cross you, Father Dusk. What is it that would please the great Mask?"


----------



## Gregor (Dec 8, 2011)

********
*Thieves Guild*

_"Lets us assume, hypothetically of course, that I knew how to find this individual you are searching for.  Let us also assume that I wished for this person's superior to meet a gruesome and untimely end.  In this scenario, I would happily inform you on where and how to locate your mark and I would only ask that you end the life of mine."_ He stops speaking for a few moments and begins to pace in the shadowy chapel.  _"If you agree to undertake and complete this task, then I will forever keep your little secret about your identity.  You end a life for me, and you can do whatever you like to your target.  To ensure your ...cooperation, I would require you to agree to a bit of a magical contract.  Are you familiar with a geas?"_


----------



## fromage67 (Dec 8, 2011)

"I will need time to think this over, Father Dusk. Your offer of confidence honors me."

Lars bows respectfully before preparing to leave.


----------



## Adjuntive (Dec 8, 2011)

Alric's back stiffens at the sight of Adelsburg somewhat more than his usual gruff, anal-retentiveness. Additionally his face reddens and his eyes dart between hers and the unremarkable floor. Remembering himself he bows deeply and pauses looking at the apparently deceptively unremarkable floor, while he composes himself before speaking.

_"Er... Yes, m'lady, um, Ser, I was present at the Lyceum war council as an escort to the Gate's Pass delegation. I am called Alric Greyblade."_

Alric pauses for a moment as if iterating his name was a substantial effort, and his usual scowl battles with a small smile upon his face, then, _"I come as an agent of assistence to your order, m'lady, er, Ser, at the behest of Simeon of the Lyceum. He explained to me that you may require the services of a negotiator. Am I correct in that presumption?"_


----------



## Gregor (Dec 8, 2011)

The whites of Father Dusk's eyes bore into you for a minute, while pure silence fills the room.  He opens the door to the chapel, letting the light from the main hall flood into the chamber. _ "I will give you until this evening to make a decision.  Shall we say, at dusk?"_  He chortles before gesturing for you to leave.  _"You know, my wife used to say that I was prone to the dramatics.  She said alot of things.  Too many actually.  I suppose that was why I strangled her to death in the name of my patron.  Remember my young friend, be here when the sun sets.  Oh and a word of advice: I wouldn't let anyone touch you while you're under such a spell ... its bad for the illusion you know."_  He then shuts the door behind you with a slam.


----------



## fromage67 (Dec 8, 2011)

Lars looks for an isolated corner to refresh his diguise spell. He then shops for a shortsword and 2 daggers. (OOC: Should leave Lars with 60 gp in pocket after spells and weapons.)

He then hurries back to Hrimr outside the guild.

When he finds the dwarf, Lars says, "So, do we go and search Merrywinter's fake office?"


----------



## Gregor (Dec 8, 2011)

********
*Order of the Aquiline Cross*

The knight smiles and says: _"Laurebac will suffice.  We do not require titles and protocol outside of formal occasions.  Please sit down and join me."_  She pours some watered wine from a jug into two cups and sips from one.

_"I was afraid that my plea had gone unheard at the council.  So many were concerned with military matters and the bold entrance by the Elves of Shahalesti did little to help bring attention back to the religious strife facing the refugees who huddle outside of Seaquen." _ She takes another sip from her cup.  

_"I would greatly appreciate any assistance you and your friends from Gate Pass can provide.  At this time, there are no fewer than eight different religious factions spread out amongst the refugees.  Each is vehement that they should be able to construct a place of worship to their gods.  Yet, each is also vehement that it should be only their gods represented in only one temple.  As you can see, this is quite the predicament given that as the squabble grows, so does unrest between the camps.  Sooner, rather than later I fear, the groups may begin coming to blows."  _

_"My proposal, which thus far each group has waved off, is to construct a single pantheistic temple representing all of their gods.  It is only in this way that we can ensure a unified people here in Seaquen.  You and your friends seemed a diverse bunch: humans, dwarves, elves and your talents seemed to span the blade, the lute and the spell book.  I am hoping that your broad range of heritages and skills can assist in convincing these zealots that banding together is wiser than fighting.  What say you?"_


----------



## The Bashar (Dec 8, 2011)

For a moment Hrimr is bemused by the stranger talking to him.  He then remembers Lars can magically change his appearence.

"Lars, for second I didn't know it was you.  Good idea with the disguise, don't want of those assassins recognizing you.  Lets go have a look, though I would imagine the guards will still be there."


----------



## Gregor (Dec 8, 2011)

********
*Clerk's Row*

Hrimr and Lars, you make your way back to Clerk's Row to investigate Merrywinter's 'office.'  When you come upon the building, the Seaquen guards are standing around smoking from pipes and chatting.  One seems to be inspecting the broken front door and shaking his head back and forth.  Hrimr, when you're spotted, the lead guard cries out:

_"Oy! Back are we?  Care to explain what in the nine hells you did to the front door?"_


----------



## The Bashar (Dec 8, 2011)

Scratching his beard Hrimr looks at the door and then at the lead guard.  

"Well it appears someone broke it.  Must have been a large person that did it as well.  Does the town guard have to pay for broken doors?" 

Hrimr remembers how easily Kirio bribed the guard earlier.  He counts out 30 gold and holds it in his hand. 

"Do you think this is enough to repair it and forget that it was broken?  Maybe my friend and I could have a look at it?"


----------



## Gregor (Dec 8, 2011)

The guards eyes kind of glaze over as he looks at the small mound of coins.  Reflected golden light glimmers on his face as he licks his lips.  _"I uh ... that is ... I don't even ..."_  He takes the coins greedily from Hrimr's hands and stares down at them.  Without looking up, he mumbles: _"Do whatever you like in there, we'll be out ......... mind the blood in there......." _ He trails off whilst his guard friends crowd around.

Hrimr, you and Lars merely push the broken door back in and you find yourself back in the blood-stained office.  The main room looks like a slaughter house filled with ruined furniture and a pile of masonry.  Two closed doors lead to other rooms.


----------



## The Bashar (Dec 8, 2011)

Hrimr is looks about the room.  He turns to Lars.

"I'll have a look around the main room here for traps.  After I'm done that check out those doors for traps."


----------



## Gregor (Dec 8, 2011)

********
*Ostalin Refugee Camps*

Kirio, after spending a couple of hours chatting amongst the mercenaries, you learn that a half-orc grunt named Kubla was indeed from this camp.  Apparently he had the reputation of being a cut throat back in Ostalin and only came here with the refugees to seek coin.  He and two others were recruited a few days ago by a half-elf.  Nobody seems to know the name of the half-elf, but he was described as wearing cobbled together light armor, having long black hair and a long scar on one cheek.  Nobody has any idea where they went and haven't been seen down here since.


----------



## Gregor (Dec 8, 2011)

********
*Clerk's Row*

Hrimr, you don't find any traps or anything of interest in the main room.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Dec 8, 2011)

_"Alright, well, not a complete waste of time at least.  Seems the hired assassin is disguising his appearance... surprising.  OK, well, let's head back home, see if the others had more luck, then I think I'll go play at the Inn to unwind..."_


----------



## Adjuntive (Dec 8, 2011)

Alric sits down awkwardly in the offered seat being fully clad in his armor and shield slung across his back. He nods appreciably when accepting the watered wine from Ser Adelsburg. He listens intently to the half-elf Knight's explanation of the religious contention.

_"I agree with you. Bringing them to common cause is the goal. All within Seaquen must be united or it will fall to Ragesia when they come. But is common cause enough when dealing with zealots? Could fear of the Ragesian army be enough to bring them together? Or do they have something in common other than proximity that might bring them to cooperation. Methinks I would see more clearly of the solution if I spoke to the leaders of these groups involved. Can you give me directions to them? Tell me of their names?"_

Alric takes a draft of wine, then speaks after considering for a moment, _"I've been to towns where religions have thrived side by side, why are they so fervent on fighting each other over having to share a roof for their temple? They have nothing now, do they not? This task seems quite difficult, but I gave my word to Simeon and thus to you, I will try to end the strife."_


----------



## Bannock (Dec 9, 2011)

Bannock stops Kirio before he walks off.

"Hold on Kirio, I got an idea."

Bannock pulls Kirio into a clearing and finds something low to stand on. He then starts bellowing at everyone around, in debased and accented Orcish.

[sblock=If you speak Orcish]"Attention! Attention! Look here now! To all Ostaliners and mercenaries, all fighting orc and man with honour. My Elf master, here, seek one called Kubla! He let it known that Kubla steal from him and run from service! He declare Kubla COWARD! Kubla WEAK! Noble Elf master, called Iyriko, he challenge Kubla to fight! He demand Kubla show face in Seaquen, at Inn called 'Scholar's Respite', day after tomorrow, at sunset. There Kubla can try to prove honour, if brave enough to face master! If he not there, let it known to all that Kubla is worthless dog! Remember: Day after tomorrow, sunset, at 'Scholar's Respite!'"[/sblock]

Then, without wasting further time, he hops down and begins to leave.

"Okay, let's go. That might get his attention," he says to Kirio, grinning broadly.


----------



## Gregor (Dec 9, 2011)

********
*Order of the Aquiline Cross*

_"What you must understand Alric, is that there are extremely limited resources here in Seaquen.  Most are allocated to ensuring housing and preparing infrastructure to provide water and sanitation to reduce disease.  Beyond that, the rest are needed for military reasons.  Thus, were any single group granted the ability to construct a temple, the others would take affront and could not be able to construct their own in response due to insufficient materials.  Ergo, either all are accommodated in one construction, or none are.  I fear that the latter will lead somewhere bad as it will only be a matter of time before religious rhetoric leads to daggers in the night."_

She pours herself another drink before finding a blank sheet of parchment below her journal and preparing to write upon it.  _"I will give you the names and some background of each religious group.  I would strongly suggest you take as many of your friends with you as possible, for this is something one person cannot complete on their own - I personally have been unable to convince them by myself.  Also, it would not hurt to spend some time amongst the camps and try to learn what you can about these leaders, anything you find could potentially help you in your discussions." _ She begins to scribe neat notes down on the paper while she speaks aloud to you.

_"There are four groups from Ragesia, one from the Kingdom of Dassen, one from Ostalin, one from Sindaire and lastly, a group of locals from Seaquen."_ She takes a draught of watered wine.

_"The first group are philosophers from Ragesia who worship Milil, the god of poetry, eloquence and insight.  Their high priest philosopher leader is a half-orc named Gilbesh."

"The second group from Ragesia are a group of hospitallers, a knighthood committed to healing before battle who give worship to Lathander.  They are not too dissimilar from my own Order of the Aquiline Cross.  Their priest captain is a human and her name Sir Daedra."_

_"The third group from Ragesia are a grouping of half-orc and human barbarians with shamanic beliefs tied to Uthgar, the lord of barbarians.  Their leader is Aela Whitebear, a hulking human woman who wears the skull and pelt of a slain polar bear."

"The fourth group from Ragesia are a cluster of druids who worship Shaundakul, the master of winds and travel.  Their leader is a gnome named Feylorn."

"The fifth group comes from the Kingdom of Dassen and they are dwarves who worship their chief god Moradin, the leader of their pantheon.  They are an honour bound lot and their leader is Dagmar of Basalt Reach."_

_"The sixth group hails from Ostalin and they are primarily mercenaries who worship Tempus, the lord of battle.  Their warrior cleric leader is a human named Khalim."   

"The seventh group came here from Sindaire and are a group of exiled human and gnomish arcanists.  They curiously worship Selune, the goddess of the moon, stars and prophecy.  Their leader is a human named Taelun."

"Lastly, the eighth group are a number of locals from here in Seaquen.  They worship Umberlee, the goddess of oceans, currents, waves, sea winds.  Their group can be found near the ports where they have camped out to be close to the ocean.  Their leader is a salty old human man named Pael Daedrick."_

She fans her hand over the drying ink and hands the parchment to Alric.  _"I warrant that if you are able to convince the vast majority of the groups, the others will follow for fear of being left out.  I wish you luck Alric."_


----------



## funkmamagoat (Dec 9, 2011)

> "Okay, let's go. That might get his attention," he says to Kirio, grinning broadly.




Kirio sighs... _"I speak orcish fool; that's were I eat and play... Bah!  Arnir and his stupid vendetta..."_ Kirio starts grumbling to himself in elven as they make there way back to the house.


----------



## The Bashar (Dec 9, 2011)

After Hrimr finishes checking the main room out he notices Lars staring at a particular part of the blood stained floor  Not wanting to push Lars, considering he nearly died today, Hrimr decides to check the doors for traps himself.


----------



## Gregor (Dec 9, 2011)

********
*Clerk's Row*

Hrimr, you don't find any traps on the doors.  They are old and can barely close properly due to being warped and weathered.  Merely checking them for traps causes them to swing inward slightly.

Both rooms appear to be crude sleeping areas.  Old bed frames covered in hay-filled mattresses fill both spaces, along with older looking wooden chests at the foot of each.


----------



## The Bashar (Dec 9, 2011)

Hrimr searches the chests to make sure they are safe to open.  









*OOC:*


If the chests are trap free Hrimr will attempt to open it.


----------



## Gregor (Dec 9, 2011)

********
*Clerk's Row*

Hrimr, the chests are not trapped.  They are old and warped, much like the doors to these old, run down and decrepit rooms in the equally squalid building.  Mostly there is nothing of interest inside them, changes of clothing, bits of armor such as a leather elbow pad, or a metal bracer, some waterskins, whetstones and packages of dried meat.  One of the chests also contains some sheets of blank paper, some bottles of ink and a few quills.  There is also a rolled up sheet of parchment with a broken red wax seal.

The parchment, when unrolled and viewed, reads the following:

_"Apprentice,

Your instructions are clear: eliminate the mark and then leave word at the embassy with the contact.  Once word is given, return to the lair.  The contact will report to the lair with payment representing the end of the contract.

Additionally, should you encounter the priest, your orders are to avoid confrontation.  His abilities are beyond you.  

All glory to the Lord of Three Crowns.

Z"  _


----------



## Adjuntive (Dec 9, 2011)

Alric rises and bows once again, _"I understand Ser, I will likely return with my companions if there is something to ask or to report. Good day." _And with that he turns and leaves the chapel making his way back to the house.

Upon making it back to the house he relates the task that was given to him by Simeon and Ser Adelsburg to Kirio and Bannock, explaining that the completion of the quest is payment for the scrying spell and he has promised to attempt a resolution.

He also relates that the scrying spell failed. Likely because the dagger was not a possession of Merrywinter and/or the name of Merrywinter is likely an alias.


----------



## fromage67 (Dec 9, 2011)

Lars snaps out of his daydreaming and listens to Hrimr read the letter. He whistles, "Wow, Merrywinter was sloppy. Maybe my bells weren't such a bad idea after all. It forced him to flee and leave this behind."

"I wonder who the Lord of the 3 Crowns is, and who would know? Somebody at the Guild? The Lyceum?" Lars pales as he remembers what happened with Father Dusk less than an hour ago.

"And who's the priest?" Lars shrugs, "Anyways, we clearly need to get some info at the Embassy. The Elven Embassy I am sure. We should bring this to Arnir and Kirio."


----------



## The Bashar (Dec 9, 2011)

Hrimr shrugs his shoulders.  He tucks the letter into his pack.

"I don't have any idea.  Though I would imagine the mark is Arnir.  You're right, lets get this back to the house. There doesn't appear to be anything else of interest.

How many Embassies are there in town anyways?"

Hrimr starts to make his way back to the party's home.  He does stop to ask people on the streets about the Embassies in town.


----------



## Gregor (Dec 9, 2011)

Hrimr, you're not sure if its your sodden hides, your unkempt beard, the caked blood on your boots, or what, but nobody seems interested in answering your questions.  After an hour, you learn nothing and head home with Lars.

The rest of the party is there when you arrive in the late afternoon.  It is perhaps an hour or two before sunset.


----------



## Gregor (Dec 12, 2011)

*GM:*  Since everyone is now back at the house, here is the current status and next steps for the party:

Alric has accepted a quest with the Order of the Aquiline Cross and needs help from the party.

Kirio and Bannock did not learn much in the refugee camps regarding Merrywinter and Kubla.  The most they came away with was an understanding that a half-orc named Kubla and two others were hired by someone.  Bannock shouted a challenge in Orcish which he hopes will lure Kubla to Scholar's Respite, the inn where Kirio plays each evening (if anything takes place, it would be two days from now).  

Hrimr and Lars discovered some mysterious orders or instructions at the scene of the attempted assassination attempt on Arnir.  The letter spoke of leaving word at an embassy and then returning to a lair.  On the way back to the house, Hrimr was unable to find out where the embassies were in the city.

Lars ventured into the Thieves Guild in search of information.  He has a decision to make before the sun goes down in the next few hours.

Off you go!


----------



## The Bashar (Dec 12, 2011)

Hrimr pulls the letter from his pack and presents it to Kirio and Arnir.  He gives them some time to read it.

"Looks like we need to find out which embassy they are referring to.  I tried asking around but people seemed reluctant to answer.  Kirio, you may have more luck."

Hrimr then looks down at his appearance and thinks maybe he should get the dried blood of his armour.


----------



## fromage67 (Dec 12, 2011)

Lars says, "Unfortunately, there is another complication. Father Dusk, the Priest of Mask at the Thieve's Guild made me an offer that I don't know if I will survive if I refuse. When I asked his help to locate Merrywinter, he accepted on condition that I accept an assassination contract under Geas. I really don't want to accept. He threatened me with a gruesome end if I didn't return to visit him at dusk. Do any of you know if the Geas disappears if the person who cast it is killed?"


----------



## Adjuntive (Dec 13, 2011)

fromage67 said:


> Lars says, "Unfortunately, there is another complication. Father Dusk, the Priest of Mask at the Thieve's Guild made me an offer that I don't know if I will survive if I refuse. When I asked his help to locate Merrywinter, he accepted on condition that I accept an assassination contract under Geas. I really don't want to accept. He threatened me with a gruesome end if I didn't return to visit him at dusk. Do any of you know if the Geas disappears if the person who cast it is killed?"




Alric regards Lars quizzically for a moment, _"I don't understand your reluctance in this offer. You'd have the five of us to help you with the contract as surely as we would all be bound to this "Geas". Who is the person he wants dead? Seems like it would work to our ends, which makes me want to consider it. Or do you have some reason to believe he would not release you from the Geas once the contract is fulfilled?"_


----------



## funkmamagoat (Dec 13, 2011)

Kirio stares at Lars a little boggled by his revelation... "_Oh COMMON!!!  What in the nine hells is happening here. We had a sweet gig, a house, funds, work  of a sort, and a place for me to play.  Now we have to find these assassins, who know where we live, what you look like, and now thanks to tall dark and stupid over there that I'm involved and where I play.  If that wasn't enough, now we are being forced to carry out an assassination for a priest of mask... grrrrrreat!  Because you know, mask is known for trustworthiness and forthright honesty, so a Geas by one of his priest isn't likely to be anything more than it seems...  And YOU Alric, what in the nine hells did you commit us to?  Is it YOU that's going to convince no less than eight religious groups to get along?  Going to convince them of the error of their ways were you, or did you perhaps think I would sweet talk them into a big giant religious orgy???_"  

Kirio forces himself to calm down, counting down from 10 in Elven he continues in a calmer voice.  _"alright, well I know little of geas, but I am certainly not submitting to one.  A geas is a powerful spell that requires the recipient to undertake a specific course of action. Failure to do so, while under the influence of the spell, can result in any number of negative effects whose impact on the subject are limited only by the imagination of the spell caster; I'm sure a priest of Mask can think of a few things to inflict upon you Lars if you fail in his assigned task, the least of which is probably death. Seems to me if we are going to bother, we might as well eliminate the person/persons who hired merrywinter in the first place.  That's Caladan of House Galavir, long may he take banes cock in the ass after his death, but killing him may be difficult, although we could convince him it is not in his interest.  Arnir, we ran into Thalan outside the city when we first arrived.  Do you think he could be of assistance?  I'll do a bit of asking around about embassies, but it's likely a temporary one set up by the shahalesti blockade.  From the letter it sounds like merrywinter is an apprentice in the local assassin's guild, and they seem to worship Cyric, Lord of the Three Crowns is one of his names.  For those of you not versed in the pantheon, I'm looking at you here Alric because it seems now we have two more gods to worry about, he is also known as Prince of Lies, the Dark Sun, the Black Sun, and the Mad God.  He deals with wonderful things like murder, lies, deception, illusion, strife, intrigue. In days gone by, Cyric and Mask worked together to kill the god Bhaal, who was then known as the Lord of Murder. Since the end of Bhaal, both Cyric and Mask have warred for control over various aspects of that God's portfolio - most notably murder and assassination.  So now you all know why this lovely priest of Mask wants to mess them up. IF we mess up that organization, likely satisfying the priest, maybe it will be harder to hire an assassin to kill Arnir's bitchy ass, but let me tell you, the prospect of attacking an assassin's guilds is... how do I put this... about as enticing as being forced to sexually pleasure an army of the undead." _ with that Kirio leaves in a bit of a huff to go see what he can find out about this mysterious embassy...

OOC: Kirio taking 20 on Kowledge check religion for Lord of Three Crowns, total 27


----------



## Gregor (Dec 13, 2011)

[sblock="for Kirio"]Kirio, the Lord of the Three Crowns is one of the names for the god Cyric.  Also known as Prince of Lies, the Dark Sun, the Black Sun, and the Mad God, Cyric is an evil god whose portfolio includes murder, lies, deception, illusion, strife, intrigue.  In days gone by, Cyric and Mask worked together to kill the god Bhaal, who was then known as the Lord of Murder.  Since the end of Bhaal, both Cyric and Mask have warred for control over various aspects of that God's portfolio - most notably murder and assassination. 

As for a Geas, it is a powerful arcane or divine spell that requires the recipient to undertake a specific course of action.  Failure to do so, while under the influence of the spell, can result in any number of negative effects whose impact on the subject are limited only by the imagination of the spell caster.  The Geas is meant to ensure compliance by the recipient of the spell.[/sblock]

Kirio, you spend a number of hours wandering the streets, inns and taverns in search of information on where the various embassies are located.  You learn that there are embassies for the Kingdom of Dassen, Sindaire and Ostalin in some of the larger homes in the more wealthy area of the North Harbour.  There is also a newly established embassy to the Shining Lands of Shahalesti.  The Elves have commandeered a fine inn, called the Crimson Galleon as their embassy.  The inn overlooks the North Harbour on the high points near the Lyceum.

As you're wrapping up your quest for information at a tavern and you turn to head back into the now drizzly evening, you feel a slight tug on your cape.  Turning around you find a halfling standing behind you.  His cowl is pulled up and a brown travel cloak hangs from his shoulders.  Studded leather armor covers the rest of his body.  A bandoleer of daggers runs from shoulder to hip and a slender rapier hangs from his belt.  His hair is long, blonde and greasy and his green eyes stare up at you.  He speaks:

_"Ain't you that fellow Queerio er sumfin?  Ya, Smeed know all about you!"_ he pauses to laugh.  _"Smeed 'eard you been askin' round about sum fings.  You n' sum big fella.  Ya, Smeed know all about him too!  Maybe Smeed knows sumfin.  Maybe indeed." _


----------



## funkmamagoat (Dec 13, 2011)

Kirio sighs as he looks down at the "little person"  Oh for f@#$'s sake, now a gods forsaken halfling... whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy are the gods taking giant craps on me today...  

He forces a smile on his face and addresses the halfling "_Hello... smeed, think you knows sumfin do you?  Al right, I'll bite, what is it that you think you... knows?  I'll buy you a drink if you want to talk about it???_


----------



## The Bashar (Dec 13, 2011)

Hrimr sighs as Kirio finishes his rant.  He finds it strange that he actually agrees with what Kirio is saying.  

"I, for one, will not be doing dirty work for a priest of Mask.  The fact he wants to magically compel you to do his bidding is indication enough that something foul is afoot."

Hrimr leaves the room and heads to his own.  Now is a good time as any to clean himself up a bit.  He casts create water into a bucket and makes a fire to heat it.  He washes his beard and tries to get the blood stains out of his armour.


----------



## Gregor (Dec 13, 2011)

Smeed accepts your offer and leads you over to a table where he hops up into a seat.  He grabs the behind of the serving girl after she comes by with ale, and nods his head in Kirio's direction to foot the cost.

_"Thanks be to you fer this fine frosty tipple,"_ he says before taking a large gulp from the massive cup in his small hands.  _"Smeed makes it his bidniss to know fings about this, fings about that.  Anyfing really.  Got me own people to take a look here, give a listen there, slip a coin in a palm ... you know what I be gettin' at don't you Queerio?  No?"_  He takes another sip and then leans forward and places his arms on the table top.  It looks, from your perspective, like he is holding onto a ledge for dear life.  _"Nuffin happens in Seaquen that Smeed don't know about.  You wanna be findin' a certain man with a touch o' elf in his blood eh?  Him n' his big friend and lackies?  Yer big oaf of a friend made quite a scene at the camps today, quite a scene indeed, er so sez me little birdies.  So, we waltzin' down the same road friend?"_


----------



## funkmamagoat (Dec 13, 2011)

Kirio pays the serving girl and sighs... _"Tact is not my associates chief skill, decapitating people is more his thing.  We all have our talents.  Might be that I'm looking for a half-elf, might be that I'm even willing to pay for the information.  Might also be that I have some pretty clear leeds already, and that I'm not in a particularly trusting or generous mood.  So... smeed, as much as I love sitting around with dirty little halflings having a drink, talking all poetic like, let's cut to the chase no?  Do you know where the lair is and what do you want for the info if you do?"_


----------



## Gregor (Dec 13, 2011)

_"Cuttin' right to the heart o' it eh Queerio?"_ Smeed chuckles and takes another quaff from the mug. _ "Alright then, Smeed has a bidniss propersition fer you.  You can hand over 500 pieces o' gold and Smeed here lets you know where you'll be findin' them who kill fer a price.  Or ... you let Smeed join yer little group and Smeed takes his fair share of what you be findin' down there.  This ain't Bresk, Old Ragos or even Gate Pass, so we're not talkin' heap o' treasure ... but you just be knowin' that takin' a life ain't cheap and that means there be a vault o' takin's to be a plunderin'._  He takes a final drink, wipes the foam from his upper lip and tosses the mug over his shoulder and onto the saw dust covered floor of the tavern.  _"You wanna just be payin' me for the info, well thats a fine thing, it be me bread n' butter after all.  But consider Smeed's words.  Smeed found you in a day.  Follow'd the bright n' stinkin' trail of a fancy dandy o' a bard whose name be on the lips o' half the maids in this here gloomy ol' seaside town.  Reckon they be findin' ye just as quick, and makin' deals with marks ain't what they be about.  So, have a deal with Smeed then?"_


----------



## fromage67 (Dec 14, 2011)

Lars says, "Thanks for the support, Alric, but I won't go. I will not be his puppet."


----------



## funkmamagoat (Dec 14, 2011)

_"Well... smeed, as you've so eloquently pointed out, hiding is not really something I've been trying to accomplish, or something I'm interested in doing... not one of my... talents. As for the assassins finding me..., well, they know where I live already, and my associate's plan may not be subtle, but it has a certain... simple directness to it that is not... unappealing.  500 gold is a princely sum, but perhaps not unreasonable.  If I were interested in your services, that is allowing you to accompany us; assuming you take a bath first of course; what skills, other than information gathering, do you think you would bring to such an endeavour?"_


----------



## Gregor (Dec 14, 2011)

_"Takin' a bath?!"_  Smeed cries out, _"you daft or sumfin?  Thats how the guard dogs smells ya a mile away!  Listen here bard, if ya let Smeed join up, then in the name o' Brandobaris the Irrepressible Scamp and piles o' gold everywhere, you'll not be regrettin'.  Smeed here is sneakier than a mouse, shiftier than a  shadow n' better n' deadlier with a blade than any other.  Smeed pops a lock like a virgin's cherry, tumbles better than any ol' Wayfarer and drinks more ale than a gravel headed dwarf.  All Smeed be wantin' is his share o' treasure n' any information they be stashin' down there.  Smeed loves five things: gold, news, ale, pussy n' good ol' fashioned murder."_ He cackles and slaps the table.  _"Ohhhh, there be bulge in me codpiece just thinkin' o' that."_

[sblock="for Kirio"]You don't have any hunches that the deplorable halfling is anything other than what he claims to be.[/sblock]


----------



## funkmamagoat (Dec 14, 2011)

Kirio can't help but let to corner of his mouth raise a little at the colouful scoundrel in front of him... He hums a little tune before replying (cast detect magic) _"hmm... sorry about the spell there, nothing offensive, just careful is all.  Well your skills do sound useful... most useful indeed.  I'll tell you what smeed, meet me at the inn I like to play at tomorrow for lunch and I'll let you know."_ He winks at the halfling _"Man of your talents will know where that is already I'm sure.  I'll have to discuss briefly with my associates before we proceed one way or another; lunch will be on me of course, so worse case you get a free meal.  We have a few things in common, love of "pussy", as you say, and news being chief among them... I'm sure we can do business."_  With that Kirio gets up and walks away, his cape going black as he leaves the tavern.  He travels directly home; forgoing his usual nightly performance  "Gods be damned Bannock! Fool is costing me money as well as unnecessarily endangering me.  I've a reputation to uphold... grumble grumble grumble"  Kirio tries to be as stealthy as he can and pays attention to see if he is being followed.


----------



## Gregor (Dec 14, 2011)

Kirio, you cast the spell and move off in a hurry, so you're not able to learn too much about any magic on Smeed.  However, his rapier, armor and a few other smaller auras register in your minds' eye.  Smeed clearly doesn't mind and moves off to blend into the crowd as you take your leave.

You do not notice anyone following you and arrive at home in the evening.  The rest of the party is present and presumably you all discuss your next steps.

        *GM:*  Presuming Kirio shares his information, here is what you all know:

The individual known to you as Edmond Merrywinter is potentially an apprentice for someone and took a contract to, presumably, eliminate Arnir.  According to information you've dug up or found, Merrywinter and his accomplices have likely returned to some sort of lair.

You know that Merrywinter was to check in with a contact at an 'embassy.'  Kirio was able to find the location to all the embassies in the city.

Bannock and Kirio's searching also drummed up some unexpected help from a halfling named Smeed who is willing to either sell you the location of a certain lair, or accompany your party in exchange for a fair share of the spoils and access to any information found in said lair.

Lars was offered similar information by a priest of Mask in the Thieves Guild, but he has effectively turned down the offer by not returning in time for sunset.  You know that the priest in the guild wanted Merrywinter's superior eliminated.

Alric has also taken on a quest to assist the Order of the Aquiline Cross, which involves reducing religious strife amongst the refugees.  He accepted this quest in place of spending gold to cover costs incurred by commissioning a scrying spell to find Merrywinter and/or his accomplices.

I'll assume you all wait till morning before you take action, but I leave it to you as to where you go next.


----------



## The Bashar (Dec 14, 2011)

Hrimr steps out of his room with a freshly braided beard and heads to where Kirio is relaying what he has just learned.

"The halfling sounds like a crooked sort of fellow, but if he knows where Merrywinter is and just wants a share of the gold then lets do it.  The sooner we don't have to worry about a knife in the back the better.

After this business is done we need to focus on getting that egg.  Hopefully, Lowduke hasn't found a buyer for it yet."


----------



## funkmamagoat (Dec 14, 2011)

_"Alright, well... I'm off to bed"_ he frowns at Bannock _"instead of plying my trade... thank you very much Bannock.  No what?" _




> "The halfling sounds like a crooked sort of fellow, but if he knows where Merrywinter is and just wants a share of the gold then lets do it. The sooner we don't have to worry about a knife in the back the better."




Kirio shakes his head _"That's besides the point.  The dirty little scum bag is certainly well equipped, and if we're going to attack an assassin's guild dedicated to Cyric, a well equipped rogue type is probably not a bad idea, but I don't trust him as far as I could spit him, which despite his diminutive size is likely not far at all.  He could just be what he seems, but the bigger question is, do we actually attack this guild?"_ He Looks at Arnir _"This whole mess is on you Arnir, your vendetta, and a contract on *your* head.  So... any chance you can talk to him, even through an intermediary, Caladan I mean?  You cannot cast spells right now, severely limiting your usefulness in a fight.  Taking out the assassin's guild will only slow things down, not resolve the issue.  This guild is only doing business, you're a mark, nothing more, it is not personal.  I see little point of going to the embassy otherwise.  If you want to do this then we all go get smeed tomorrow and attack straight away, as stupid as that sounds." _


----------



## Bannock (Dec 16, 2011)

When Kirio's mouth at last stops moving after what seem like hours, Bannock is finally afforded an opportunity to speak.

"Thank me for what? For gettin' you out of your rut? You had a sweet ol' house? A nice place to play? Why are you even 'ere Kirio if not to be on this adventure? If you wanted to retire and live out your many days enjoyin' the few comforts Seaquen has, then you should have said something when we came to town so we could leave you 'ere and move on! But since, despite your _endless_ yammering and complaining about whatever 'tis you think be a problem at the moment, you keep deciding to go out of your own accord and perform noble acts of service for your fellow travellin' mates! You're all talk, Kirio! I know deep down under all that perfume and those gaudy clothes, you're really actually fond o' this group, and here we are with a bunch of killers who nearly _did_ kill not just Arnir, but three of us, and that means we've all been drawn in to this thing. Nobody does that to me or my friends and gets away with it! 

So, to business! I'm thinkin' that attacking this Assassin's guild is a fools errand. We only want to deal with one of 'em, not a whole clan of expert killers. It's a good lead though. I think we should keep following it. This bleedin' Half-Elf has to pop his head up eventually. I don't like the sound of this halfling you met. He'll sell us out first chance he gets. I'll stake all my gold that he's feedin' information to these Assassins already. But he sounds like our only lead. I think we should have him come along with us. That way, there's always the threat of one o' us running him through if he does us wrong. If we just pay him, I don't see no reason why he couldn't set us up for some kind o' ambush. I learned that lesson already."


----------



## digimattic (Dec 16, 2011)

Arnir snaps out of his funk, still dazed from being dead only hours before. He winces during Kirio's tirade but lets him finish.

"I think that letting the man that hired assassins to kill me know I'm still alive is a poor idea. At the moment, we still have something of an element of surprise. More than that, we have a letter specifically addressed to Merrywinter along with other possessions of his. Seems Simeon would have much better luck with that, no? Beyond that, I *need* my bow back, and I'm of the mind that 'Merrywinter' would not be the type to just give it to me. I'm with Bannock...let's get this halfling with us and strike at an opportune time....Or learn what he knows and kill him. I'm done with half measures."


----------



## fromage67 (Dec 16, 2011)

"I agree with Bannock and Arnir. Down with the halfling."

"Why don't try to collect the egg from Lowduke, then? Like I said before, we could pretend we want to buy the egg and attack Lowduke once we are inside the warehouse. We will get info on Merrywinter soon enough."


----------



## Gregor (Dec 16, 2011)

*GM:*  Ignore the spam-o-bot post.  Its been reported.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Dec 16, 2011)

Kirio gets up, sighs loudly, then winks at bannock and makes for the stairs to go to bed... _"Well whatever... You know I've got your back, doesn't mean I have to like it when you do stupid things.  We'll see what tomorrow brings, right now I need a f@#$ing nap..."_


----------



## Gregor (Dec 16, 2011)

*Fantas, the 11th of Feruvia in the year 1648 (the year of the Phoenix)*

Eventually you all head to bed.  For three of you, it has been a really, really, really long day.  Even though exhausted from near-death experiences, hunting for information in the town and being out in the rain, you all have trouble relaxing and falling asleep.  Perhaps its the sense that assassins know where you live and sleep, or the many decisions you have to make?  Regardless, dawn comes slowly and you all drag yourselves out of bed to take on new challenges.

The calendar day is Fantas, the 11th of Feruvia in the year 1648 (the year of the Phoenix).

Alric, a soot-stained boy from your contracted blacksmith arrives shortly after dawn pulling a cart behind him.  The clatter of steel lets you know that your plate has arrived.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Dec 16, 2011)

Kirio gets up early, cranky and tired still, but refreshed enough to face the day.  He heads downstairs and tries to organize his thoughts as he drinks tea and practices his flute...

OOC: Kirio taking 20 on knowledge local, Seaquen Assassin's guild, worshipers of Cyric = total of 27


----------



## The Bashar (Dec 16, 2011)

Hrimr wakes up early and decides to take a walk down by the seaside.  There are no boats sailing except the ominous Elven war fleet.  He sits down with the city to his back and the wide open sea before him.  He takes a deep breath and lets the scent of the sea fill his nostrils.  He begins to meditate on the wonderful mysteries that lay beneath the surface.  He wishes he could hop into the water right now an explore the sea.   But there are other pressing concerns.  There may be assassins in the shadows waiting for him and his companions.  They would need to take care of that.

After his morning meditation he returns to the party's house to find a boy with cart approaching the house.  

"Good Morning boy!  I assume you are looking for Alric? I will rouse him if he isn't already awake."

Hrimr opens the door to the house and heads up the stairs to knock on Alric's door.

"Alric, your shiny new armour is here."

Hrimr's stomach begins to growl and so he heads to the kitchen to break his fast.  He sits down with a clay mug of fresh water, some bread, and honey.  He smears the honey atop the bread and attempts to eat it without soiling his beard.


----------



## Bannock (Dec 17, 2011)

Bannock rises, starts a cook fire in the hearth, and makes a hearty cream of wheat with some fried bacon slices, enough for the whole party. He is eager to begin the day.









*OOC:*


Bannock has pretty much established his opinion: He thinks the party should allow the halfling to lead them to the Assassin's Guild, while keeping the halfling close at hand to prevent treachery. Bannock is willing to promise the halfling a healthy share of any spoils.


----------



## fromage67 (Dec 17, 2011)

Lars his mostly silent this morning. He has one thing on his mind, though. "I hope you aren't seriously considering attacking the Assassin's Guild directly. That is plain madness and I won't participate in that. Our beef is with Merrywinter, not the whole guild."


----------



## Bannock (Dec 17, 2011)

"Of course not! Not without knowing what we're in for first. All we need is to know where Merrywinter is and this halfling is our best chance. He can lead us to the guild and we can decide what to do then. You're better than any of us at this sort of thing, I'm sure you'll think of something handy!"


----------



## Adjuntive (Dec 18, 2011)

Alric scowls at the mention of this halfling. _"I mislike the sound of him, and I mislike giving him a share. He is not one of us, but he is our only chance, so we will employ him and I'll do my part in this by keeping my sword handy to split him in two should he try to betray us. I'll abide more betrayal to our group by mercilessly dismembering the transgressor."_

At the mention of his plate arriving, _"I don't remember ordering a delivery... oh... my..."_ Alric snatches up the parcel like a spoiled child flipping a silver piece to the courier as a last minute after thought, without looking or having very good aim. He then rushes to his room with it. He asks for some assistance since the buckles and straps are more complicated and far more numerous than his current set. As he dons the armour, he marvels at how well it fits as each piece slips onto his arms as if they were a second skin.

When Alric decends you see him clad from head to toe in a full-body suit of interlacing, lobstered steel plate that is both regal and menacing to behold. Each plate has an enameled pattern of splashing grey and white, as if they were flames, if not for the colour. As he moves, each one of the plates seamlessly fold and unfold, within each other with the soft sound of 2 smooth stones rubbing between each other, both providing Alric unparralleled protection and displaying the visual impression of a grey lobster made humanoid form. The helm has 2 steel wings, gulling down along his jawbone, each wing enameled with the same pattern as the plates, and a fan of black horsehair cascades backwards from it's top. Each plate is unblemished and smooth, but matte rather than reflective. It looks mercilessly heavy, but Alric stands tall and walks naturally. For those of you who have seen them, the armour is quite reminiscent of Ragesian champion footman armour, save one detail, it's colours.

Turning to Bannock, _"Tis' good workmanship, no?"_









*OOC:*


Alric is for employing the halfling, and feeling much like meeting betrayal with violence, and therefore anxious to find Merrywinter at Lars' discretion - since it is Lars' turf. Btw, Alric now has AC 23


----------



## Gregor (Dec 19, 2011)

*Lunch with a halfling*

Around noon, Kirio, and whomever accompanies him, heads out into the streets and makes his way to Scholar's Respite for his lunch meeting with the halfling he met only yesterday.  The inn is fairly empty but is warm, clean and dry.  Fresh logs spit and sputter in the hearth, the floor is recently swept and the smell of baking bread fills the air.

The innkeep, happy to see his star performer return, invites you to sit at a table of your choosing and he then orders his staff around to prepare a meal for the group.  As everyone sits down and makes themselves comfortable, a voice speaks out from behind you.  Turning around, you see the halfling named Smeed.  His dark cowl has been pulled back so you can see his weathered face, greasy blonde hair and dark green eyes.  One hand sits on the hilt of his rapier and the other supports his body weight as he leans against a wooden pillar.

_"Ahhhh Queerio!  True to yer words eh mate?  Time for a nibble n' a chat.  Me eyes see you brought sum o' yer friends."_  He starts to walk over to the table.  _"Well order me an ale already ye silly elf.  We be needin' a bite n' a quaff while we yammer 'bout me offer from b'fore."_

        *GM:*  Majority of the party indicated their preferences in this direction, so I'll assume everyone went with Kirio and can thus participate in this discussion.  If you did not intend to come along, merely state so in your next post if you're undertaking business elsewhere.


----------



## fromage67 (Dec 19, 2011)

Lars accompanies Kirio but lets the lets the elf lead the conversation.


----------



## Bannock (Dec 19, 2011)

Whenever Smeed sits, Bannock takes a seat at a different table, ten feet behind the halfling, with his glaive laid across his knees.


----------



## The Bashar (Dec 19, 2011)

Hrimr sits with Kirio.  He nods at the Halfing when he begins talking to Kirio.

Waiting for Kirio to pick up the conversation, Hrimr has a look around the Inn to make sure no one suspicious is watching the party.


----------



## Adjuntive (Dec 19, 2011)

Alric's scowl follows Smeed from the bar to the table, to his seat with intensity. Not expressing outright disgust, but just enough to show he wouldn't think twice about separating the halfling's head from his shoulders.

Seeing Kirio is rather distracted by the music or one of the wenches at the moment, Alric addresses Smeed in a voice that hopefully doesn't carry to other tables, but doing so without looking conspicuous, _"Smeed I presume..__." _Alric's scowl momentarily curls into a wolfish grin for a moment, _"If you wish to be paid in ale rather than a seventh of the spoils, that can be arranged." _Alric takes a drag from a smoke, attempting to look casual and inconspicuous despite the fact he's wearing rather menacing looking full-plate mail in the middle of a tavern._ "We accept your offer, on the condition that we move tonight if there's no good reason not to. We have little time to be wasted."_


----------



## Gregor (Dec 20, 2011)

_"Hmmm? Who be speakin'?"_ exclaims Smeed with a look of feigned confusion on his face. _ "All I be seein' is a suit o' armor.  If there be a man b'neath that dandy's steel, he surely be makin' up fer a wee twig of a boyhood."_  He giggles to himself as lunch and ale are brought to the table.  He rubs his hands together and digs in, grasping a chunk of warm bread, a bit of cheese and fills a mug with beer. _ "Right then.  Fair share t'little ol' Smeed n' Smeed be showin' ye where yer marks be hidin'."_ he says through a full mouth.  _"Me birdies be knowin' the place.  You be meetin' Smeed at the docks in the South Harbour t'night.  Mid o' the night.  Ye late, deal be off.  Ye tailed by anyone e'er than who I be seein' here t'day ... including the oaf behind me there with the big ol' spear, deal be off.  An if any o' ye venturers be even flirtin' with the notion that Smeed don't get 'is share when the bodies is still coolin' ... well, it ain't a good day fer ye then."_  He takes a bite of cheese and between chews he looks around the table and points his thumb towards Alric. _ "An sum of yous be tellin' this 'ere twat that he looks a right fool in that plate.  T'night we spill blood n' take our fill o' gold.  We've no time fer dressin' up like Sir Weedick." _

Hrimr there are other people in the inn, but you don't notice anyone watching the party or looking suspicious.


----------



## The Bashar (Dec 20, 2011)

After looking around the bar while Smeed is talking Hrimr brings his attention back to the Halfling.

"What kind of opposition can we expect?  Any idea how many of them there are in this hideout?"


----------



## Gregor (Dec 20, 2011)

_"Ahhh questions o' import from a dwarf wrapped up in the fur o' a wild sow!"_  says Smeed with smirk.  He drinks from his ale, belches and continues.  _"Truth be tellin' ye bearded animal, Smeed don't be knowin'.  There be yer mark n' his cronies, that be f'sure.  Yer mark be a fella I be havin' eyes on fer a while.  Has a boss f'sure as well, n' likely a fist full o' fellow killers.  Others is likely, as be traps n' wards n' such ... t'least be the way Smeed'd kit out a hideaway.  Me bridies be tellin' there may be sumfin' else s'well, fer where we be headed ... locals think it be haunted."_


----------



## digimattic (Dec 21, 2011)

Arnir heads to bed early and goes over his spells, though he knows he is unlikely to be able to use them and wakes the next morning feeling fresh and alert, even if still a bit sore. He makes his way down to where his companions wait and listens to them banter back and forth but finds himself focused almost exclusively on his missing bow feeling naked and vulnerable without it.

"I truly do not care whether Merrywinter lives or dies- he is a hired assassin and there may be others. I just want my bloody bow back!"

Arnir lounges about for the rest of the morning and follows Kirio to the inn for lunch. Despite feeling no actual hunger, his nervousness inspires him to order half a honey-roast capon with leeks and potatoes and he picks at it until Smeed shows up. Letting the halfling say his piece Arnir then pipes up. "It shall be as you say Smeed, however there is one unnegotiable condition on our partnership, namely should these men be found in the possession of our weapons, their rightful owners reclaim them. This does not count towards each person's share of potential booty."


----------



## Bannock (Dec 21, 2011)

Bannock hates the halfling. He wants this small puke-stain on the world to die. Yet he sits still, and listens to Smeed's statements carefully, subconsciously analyzing every singsong syllable for hints of malicious intent and ulterior motives.


----------



## Gregor (Dec 21, 2011)

_"'ave yer weapons, do they long ears?"_ the halfling scoffs, "_T'aint none o' Smeed's concern that yer not able t'hold on t'yer things.  'Ow many trinkets n' weapons n' quaffable 'lixirs you be stealin' from those ye just sent to the Abyss?  Hmmmm?  Things 'er lost n' others find 'em." _ He takes a long slow drink. _"Fair be fair n' we have a deal, seven way split o' what we be findin' down there boyo.  If ye must be havin' yer toys back, then ye forfeit part of yer other spoils.  That's the way it'll be, or Smeed be walkin'"_

Bannock, its hard to tell what the halfling is about.  You do have a hunch though, that Smeed is a right prick who is motivated by nothing other than gold.


----------



## digimattic (Dec 21, 2011)

"Enough of this foolishness. We don't need the greasy little , and I'd rather give Master Simeon my gold than this maggot. We have no reason to trust him, no assurances that he speaks truth, and even less reason to like him. I move we leave Smeed here to wallow in his filth. He got a free meal on us and that's just about all I'll give him."

Arnir looks around the table hoping his party remembers the letter that Hrmir found directly written to Merrywinter.


----------



## Adjuntive (Dec 21, 2011)

Alric clenches his fist until an audible popping noise begins to erupt from it, and his jaw moves back and forth visibly grinding his teeth. Even without the constant jabbering insults, he'd sooner spit a rat than trust Smeed or even fight alongside him. Sighing, Alric knows the options are few from his point of view.

_"What can we learn from Simeon, Arnir? We have none of Merrywinter's personal effects nor his true name. Nay, this -smear is our best chance. Unless you'd like to accept the geas from a cleric of mask. I'd rather eat rat-carrion than pay him but I see little recourse." _

Alric's ears prick up at Smeed's mention of haunting, _"Could there be ghosts? Like the one that damaged Bannock's soul? Should we bring a priest?"_


----------



## The Bashar (Dec 21, 2011)

Hrimr nods in agreement with Alric.

"We do not have any better leads at the moment.  We can scry the letter, but that may be another dead end.  We can search the embassies for information, but how long will it take to get the information we need?

Is forfeiting some gold too large a price to get your bow back and remove this threat?"


----------



## digimattic (Dec 21, 2011)

"The two of you must be the most profoundly stupid pair of fools I have ever known. Do you understand the concept of a negotiation? You realize Smeed is RIGHT FU#$ING THERE? Mystra save me. Perhaps I should just take up with Smeed, detestable though he is, at least he has his wits about him."


----------



## Gregor (Dec 21, 2011)

Smeed laughs, spraying some cheese and bread from his mouth onto the table.  _"Oh aye, a filthy brown n' greasy stain upon ol' breeches is Smeed, no denyin'."  _He thumbs in the direction of Alric and Hrimr.  _"But yer long eared friend has it true.  I be havin' more wits n' street smarts then these e'er fools."_  He cackles.  _"A tip to ye oh sir knight of the small sausage, and ye, ya sodden bearded moose.  T'aint a wise man who be showin' his hand so easily.  N'ery another option t'choose eh?  Canna use ol' Simeon, high in his ol' tower.  Nowhere else to be turnin' then little ol' Smeed."  _

He drinks from his ale, laughter dancing in his green eyes as he turns them to Arnir.  _"Lets be about it then eh?  Ye canna stand ol' Smeed.  That be fair.  I'm a rotten  of a halfling.  Tis the truth.  Ye dunna want to be sharin' in the fun with me n' mine, that be fine n' swell.  But ye ain't know where ye be needin' to point yer blades n' aim yer bows.  Reach into yer purses, slap down me five hundred and ol' Smeed'l tell ye what ye need to know n' move on.  As me Da used ta chirp, pinch yer loaf when yer bakin' on tha throne! Deal?"    _


----------



## Adjuntive (Dec 21, 2011)

Alric quickly forgets about the despicable little halfling and turns an icy glare towards Arnir, and he ignores Smeeds continued chirping.

_"I'm not here to dicker as I've skills other than reading your demented elf-wizard mind Arnir. Make your deal whatever it is, then come find me when you're done with subtlety." _With that Alric rises and leaves the table heading back to the house having his fill of this company.


----------



## digimattic (Dec 21, 2011)

Arnir shakes his head in disbelief as Alric rises "And to think you want to negotiate peace between 8 religious factions...."

Turning back to Smeed he says "Does anyone else have anything to add? If we must deal with Smeed here, I'd have him come with us."


----------



## The Bashar (Dec 21, 2011)

Hrimr gets up and looks at Arnir.

"I grow tired of this Arnir.  We are trying to help here, but this is enough.  Go with Smeed, you're made for each other.  I am going to go back and do what we are meant to do, help this city and the war effort.  Bannock and Kirio I hope you will join me.  Bannock you nearly died trying to help this ungrateful ass with his vendettas and Kirio you didn't want anything to do with this from the beginning.  Leave Arnir to his own mess before it gets any more of us hurt.  If want to help us Arnir you're more than welcome.  Otherwise maybe you should find more palatable companions."

Hrimr nods at Smeed and walks out of the Inn.  

He catches up with Alric and tells him what he said at the inn and implores him to assist him.  He then seeks out Lars to see if he's willing to work on getting that Dragon Egg.


----------



## Bannock (Dec 21, 2011)

"I'll get them."

Bannock walks outside to let Arnir and Kirio finish negotiating with Smeed. In the street, he calls after Alric and Hrimr.

"Hey, where d'ya think you two are going? You're going to abandon us now, yeah? Arnir may not be the most likeable bloke. Hell, he might be the biggest ass among us most of the time, but he's still one of this party! And we need him! How many times has he saved us? Think'd we'd have gotten that decanter without him? I think we'd all be spider food right now. He may have his past vendettas, but this isn't about that. It's about us having assassins out there who are hired to kill one of this here party, and any of his companions. They nearly did that. I'd like to think that if either of you had enemies who wanted you dead, we'd be there to protect you - even Arnir. If you have any honour at all, you're bound to do him the same favour. 

Now they have his bow. From what little he's told me, I think there's a piece of Arnir's soul in that bow. I know what it's like to lose a piece of your soul. If we want a good chance at getting this dragon egg, or surviving an encounter with a dragon itself, by the gods, we need it back."

He takes a few breaths before closing.

"Maybe you're in this all for yourselves. Maybe for you it's just convenient to have a few fellows around you who can swing swords. But I've lost my home. I've lost my family. You five are maybe the only friends I have left in the world. In the way I was raised, friends don't walk out on friends. Even when they're pricks!"


----------



## The Bashar (Dec 21, 2011)

Hrimr looks crestfallen as Bannock lets it all out in the street.  He lets him finish and puts his hand on his the side of his arm.

 "I'm sorry Bannock, but I'm not going back.  I don't think Arnir would have any of our backs were the situation reversed.  If he's really one of the party why did he run off with you and Lars without telling the rest of us?  You ALMOST DIED.  Had Kirio not known where you had gone you would have been dead. Now we storm the gates of assassin's guild?  They want him, not us.  They can have him for all I'm concerned.  

Wolves work together as a pack.  They are a party of their own in that respect.  When a wolf jeopardizes the safety of the pack he is the last to eat from any kill.  Often he goes hungry for days.  Eventually he learns he needs to work with the pack or he dies.  I hope Arnir will learn this lesson.  

I think your faith in Arnir is misplaced.  I just hope it doesn't get you killed." 

Hrimr reaches into his pack and pulls out two potions.

"Take these. I hope you don't need them, but they will heal you if you drink them."









*OOC:*


 Hrimr his holding two potions of CLW


----------



## Bannock (Dec 21, 2011)

Bannock stands there a moment, then takes the potions slowly.

"Where was your talk of wolves when we left Lars alone in the city? Would you have us accompany you on every morning walk you take? Arnir didn't know what lay in wait for us. To him it would be a simple meeting, no violence. Wolves. Wolves are vicious animals who kill each other to dominate their packs, and who leave their sick and wounded to die. You are a cold bastard, Hrimr."


----------



## The Bashar (Dec 21, 2011)

Hrimr relinquishes the potions to Bannock.

"I can stand here and argue with you until I am blue in the face.  Kirio thought it was a trap and didn't go with Arnir. Something tells me he didn't give you the same information he gave Kirio.  This isn't easy for me Bannock and you aren't making it any easier.  But I believes this needs to be done.

If Arnir really wants my help he knows where to find me.  Please take care of yourself."


----------



## Bannock (Dec 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


Historical point: Hrimr may believe anything he wants, but Kirio never said he thought any such thing, nor did he give any reason for not going along. See Page 71. Kirio was in fact silent for the entire time. Only after all was over did he suddenly "know" it was going to be a trap.


----------



## Gregor (Dec 21, 2011)

Arnir watches Hrmir and Alric leave with cool dispassion

"Alright Smeed, before I assent to anything, I need to know more. You don't need to divulge anything, but I'm not keen on walking into a confrontation I can't walk out of. Is what we're discussing even possible? How many men would we need? What resistance can we expect? This whole thing may be more trouble than it's worth."


----------



## Bannock (Dec 21, 2011)

Bannock says one more thing to Alric and Hrimr before they abandon the situation.

"Arnir's a proud one, I don't think he'll ask you for help, but I know he wants it. Do what you feel. It might be that you're still friends, though. And it might just be that a dwarf and man who are too proud to admit that they care about others could tail this Smeed after he leaves to see what he does between now and this meeting tonight that he's proposed, because they just might be concerned that this Smeed intends to sell out their friends for gold."

Bannock goes back inside and stands at the wall near the door for the rest of the meeting with Smeed.









*OOC:*


Bannock is at this point committed to help Arnir continue his quest to regain his bow and unravel more of the conspiracy against him.


----------



## Gregor (Dec 21, 2011)

*GM:*  You'll notice I posted as Arnir.  That was a mistake.  We're currently using the same computer.     

_"Feck'd if I be knowin' t'wether it be sumfin we can handle.  Alls I be knowin' is that hired killers must be keepin' a heavy set o' coffers.  Buyin' death ain't cheap boyo."_  He lets out a creepy laugh.  _"Aye, it's trouble alright.  Sure's me  be brown.  But Smeed be in it fer the gold.  Risk to meself is worth it.  If yer goin' yella on this here quest, that be fine.  If ye don't want what I be knowin' neither, that be fine s'well.  Smeed had a fine free lunch either way.  Make yer choice and be about it.  I'll be at the docks, South Harbour at the mid o' the night.  I be seein' ya, then we be doin' business.  If not, ye go about yer life n' Smeed'll move on."_

With that, Smeed hops down from his chair and strides out of the bar and into the streets.  Bannock, Smeed walks right past you as you re-enter the Scholar's Respite.


----------



## Adjuntive (Dec 21, 2011)

Alric watches the exchange between Bannock and Hrimr for a moment, then watches Hrimr continue back to the house.

_I'm not abandoning you Bannock, I said nothing of the sort. I'm going home because I'm tired of listening to Arnir rant about how his intellect eclipses mine and how frustrating it is for him to condescend. I'll be at the house and if you decide to take me on this evening walk, I'll be ready for midnight. If you decide to go without me like last time then just as well. Good luck with round two."_

_"And as for Arnir's need, I don't care what's at stake, what he needs more than that blasted bow is some humility. And I'm afraid I have to agree with Hrimr, I'm not so sure he would do anything for us simply for the sake of being an ally, not that I wouldn't help regardless..."_

Alric gives Bannock a moment to reply before turning to go.


----------



## Bannock (Dec 21, 2011)

In parting with Alric, Bannock says, 

"You're a man of honour Alric, but for a soldier, you're a sensitive type! I learned not to worry so much about Arnir's jabs. To 'im, it's like breathing. If he stops, might be he'd turn blue and keel over!"


----------



## funkmamagoat (Dec 22, 2011)

Kirio sighs as Smeed walks away, he calls after him _"have a good afternoon Smeed, apologies for the boys, they're a titch unsetled lately, death will do that.  Hope you enjoyed the meal, get a little pussy before tonight..."_ He looks from Bannock to Lars to Arnir _"Well that went swimmingly, yes?"_  He pours himself some wine, lifts the almost overflowing glass, and downs it in one long chug, small rivers of white wine flowing down his chin, then uncharacteristically lets out an immense belch, you're almost sure you actually felt it in your ribs _"All of this stinks, but our cohesion as a group stinks even more.  Alright boys, three options as I see it 1) we convince tall and steely and short and furry to come, meet smeed, and spill some blood, hopefully mostly not ours.  2) We meet smeed, give him 500 GP, he tells us where f@ck face the half-breed is 3) f#$k smeed, stay calm, carry on.  We take out lowduke, stash the egg and go talk to a green f$%king dragon, get some air and what not, do us all some good.  I'm honestly for option 3 at this point... we've fallen in with... an unsavory bunch.  I know I'm a bit of a c@nt myself, but Priests of Mask, assassins, dirty little c#$ty haflings trying to shake us down...  I'm willing to go option 2, 1 makes the least amount of sense to me. What do you think Lars?_  He waves Bannock over and pours everyone more to drink.  

OOC: HAHAHAHA  Sorry for missing the meeting Kirio essentially set up guys... been a busy few days.


----------



## digimattic (Dec 22, 2011)

Arnir throws up his hands and begins to speak quiet and close to Kirio and Bannock "At this point, I know Bannock and Lars have just as much claim to vengeance as I have, but I think this to be a fool's errand. I know I'm prideful and headstrong, but I'd fancy myself to possess at least a sliver of wits. An attack on what I presume is an assassin's stronghold seems like walking into the maws of death a second time. If I wasn't sure of it the last time, I am now. Providing Smeed doesn't sell us out - which is a distinct possibility - we have the advantage of being presumed dead. I'd rather be a ghost than a corpse. As for this egg, well...you're on your own for now. I'm of little use to anyone in this state. If you need me, I'll be at the Lyceum."

Arnir nods curtly to Kirio and makes off for the Lyceum, but stops and puts a hand on Bannock's shoulder "You're a good man. Better than I to be sure." before drawing the hood of his cloak and leaving the inn.


----------



## Gregor (Dec 22, 2011)

*GM:*  Alright, so Arnir and I spoke about what he wanted to do and as he said in his post, he isn't going down the road of tracking Merrywinter down.  He is choosing to work at the Lyceum, which he needs to do to create a new bonded item, decipher scrolls, work on spell book, etc.  Until those things are complete, he can't really cast spells.  It will be at least a week before he can cast anything without extreme difficulty.

As for the other quests you have going on, remember, you don't have to do any of them.  There is nothing requiring you to secure the lyre from the dragon, or to re-unite the religious factions in the refugee camps.  They are side quests.  If you would prefer, we can simply advance the timeline to when you are required to be at the Wayfarer's Ship for the performance and we can move on with the main storyline.  You can all spend your two weeks working, training, crafting, performing, whatever.  No problem.

I think some people are a bit frustrated with the lack of progress so far, so I am more than happy to get the game moving again.  However, if you still want to do those other quests, feel free.


----------



## fromage67 (Dec 23, 2011)

Lars finishes his third flagon of wine, and he seems to be in a melancholy mood, "Ah well. Maybe it is time we each went our own way? I don't know. Anyways, I profoundly distrust Smeed and wish to have nothing to do with him."

"If you guys want to go for the dragon egg and Lowduke, let me know. Otherwise I will do like Arnir and spend some time at the Lyceum. I plan to sleep there if Theal will let me. I'll work on learning arcane things and stay out of sight of Evil Priests."

OOC: Sorry for the silence. Much distractions are keeping me away from my PC lately.


----------



## Bannock (Dec 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


Bannock will work with the party to get the egg from Lowduke, or, if the majority wishes, just wait for two weeks and work on his crossbow. I'm personally really not interested in pursuing simultaneous separate threads for each of our characters.


----------



## digimattic (Dec 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm feeling the same as Brendan. Arnir will be ready to go in about 5 more days, unless I'm wrong Greg? and would then be happy to go after this egg. In the meantime, he has commissioned (through an intermediary) a brand-new Darkwood Masterwork Longbow to be produced for him in fine eleven style by a visiting craftsman, alerted the mages at the Lyceum that he will need them for the bonding ceremony (and tries to negotiate on price, if possible!) and spends the rest of the week trying to decypher that scroll that was found in the spider caves. All three should be good to go at the same time, right Greg?


----------



## The Bashar (Dec 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Hrimr would like to do the egg quest.  We'll wait for Arnir to be ready before making our move.  In the meantime I can craft some potions for people.  Other than Cure Light Wounds, the best potions I can make are the temporary stat boost spells and barkskin.  Cure Light Wounds cost 25 gp to make the stat boost spells and barkskin cost 150 gp to make.


----------



## Gregor (Dec 28, 2011)

*Wendeth, the 16th of Feruvia - Year 1648 Common Era - The Year of the Phoenix*

The party, a touch frayed around the edges, decides that it is best to slow down and concentrate on personal efforts.  Five days pass.

For Arnir, it is a chance to tackle a number of large tasks.  Of chief importance, is his need to replace his lost bonded longbow, the treasured family heirloom stolen by Merrywinter, for without it his ability to cast arcane magic is all but impossible.  The rituals are arranged with instructors at the Lyceum, but Arnir is required to wait a number of days before such a ceremony can be performed.  During the wait, he spends his days deep in the archives and libraries of the school, seeking to decipher and understand the black scroll discovered in the ancient Yuan-Ti chambers.  The scroll is lengthy, over six feet in fact, and the script is a mixture of Yuan-Ti and Undercommon.  Thankfully the libraries contain enough linguistic information and examples that deciphering is possible.  However, the script is old and rather complex, forcing Arnir to spend ten to twelve hours per day hunched over a desk, surrounded by thick tomes and scrolls.  At the end of the five days, Arnir undertakes his ceremony at the Lyceum but it is an event where only wizards are allowed entry and observance.  To the rest of the party, the specifics are unknown, but Arnir eventually returns home looking exhausted yet gripping a finely made bow that has been re-bonded to him. 

Lars spends his days at the Lyceum as well, though he is usually partaking in instruction with his tutor Deacon Theal or relaxing in the commons with other students.  The events between him and a certain priest have given the young rogue much concern and stress, so he spends most of his nights sleeping at the school.

Bannock indulges his craftsman skills by working on his crossbow.  He remembers the ancient magical tools taken from the ruined temple of Gond and uses them to make incredible progress on his project.

Hrimr keeps busy brewing potions and Kirio presumably enjoys a quiet week of performing at the Scholar's Respite or elsewhere.  By the time Arnir returns, Kirio is known by name by most of the inhabitants of the city.  A mere glimpse of his coloured cape and trademark flute and its all you can do to keep the maidens and greedy business owners away from the elven bard.  

Laurabec Adelsburg, the knight from the Order of the Aquiline Cross checks in to determine if Alric has made any progress in quelling the religious strife amongst the refugees.  After a few visits without any results, she tersely notes that she will undertake the matter on her own and leaves.  One day later, a representative from the Lyceum approaches Alric requesting that gold be paid to the school for divining services rendered on account that payment by deed was not completed.

Having been turned away, Smeed stays true to his word and seems to have disappeared from sight.  Likewise, there is no word from Merrywinter or his associates.  The week is relatively quiet in Seaquen, though you notice that much progress has been made in constructing and servicing drinking and waste water infrastructure amongst the refugee camps.  Morale seems to be improving despite the fact that the weather seems to be getting worse rather than better.  Over drinks in taverns, its on everyone's lips: never has it rained for so long in Seaquen.  Now, with the water falling even heavier and the cold creeping in more intensely, people begin to murmur about a curse on the world, a heralding of the end of days, maybe even at the edge of a Ragesian sword.

        *GM:*  Bannock, you'll need your craft roll for the week's work - don't forget your new tools give you a +10.  Hrimr, feel free to craft as many potions as your purse and time allows.  Kirio, if you indeed play every night, you'll need your performance and income earned rolls.  Arnir, I'll supply you with the contents of the scroll via email.     

Upon reuniting at the house in the evening of the 16th of Feruvia, you all gather in the main living room to sit before your hearth.  Enjoying the dry warmth of the room and listening to the patter of rain on the windows and roof you begin to discuss your next steps.  Savouring a few bottles of Dassenian Dwarven whiskey your restless legs begin to itch with the need to go on a quest.  

You all know that you have been contracted by the Lyceum to obtain the Lyre of Building from the nearby Crystal Delve.  Thus, you discuss what you know so far.  First, you know that a Green Dragon by the name of Naizelasa possesses such a magical item, but she has recently had one of her eggs stolen and is rather angry as a result.  Second, you know from Lars' exploits  that a man named Nathan Lowduke is in possession of a dragon's egg and has been attempting to sell it - so far you do not know if he still has the egg or if it has been sold off.  Third, you know that Lowduke and his crew of cronies inhabit a warehouse in the South Harbour.  Lars has filled you all in on the details of the place: windows, doors, inhabitants, etc.  

The story continues...

        *GM:*  On a personal note, I'm overjoyed that our campaign has continued for a full YEAR!  I'm still having a great time telling this story with you all and I hope that we play all through 2012 and beyond.  We're only 1/4 of the way through the whole arc!  

My ongoing thanks for your enthusiasm and commitment to the game.  In return I'll continue to try and provide a solid game for everyone.


----------



## Bannock (Dec 29, 2011)

Bannock proceeds steadily on his crossbow. Every day, for the entire week, a din of hammering and wood lathing is heard from the main floor of the house, and for at least a day, the main room becomes a sauna while Bannock converts the hearth into a kiln in order to shape some of the steel components. Not being used to the tools, and trying to work quickly, he makes some mistakes that he was sure would damage the tools, and his work, yet he finds them to be practically indestructible, and some enchanting power in them guides his hand.

Bannock makes 335sp worth of progress (19x15), but no crossbow exists yet, still only pieces. Certain recognizable components begin to emerge, like the shape of the buttstock and main body.









*OOC:*


Keep it going Greg, it's been great! Maybe in 2013 I'll finish this bow.


----------



## The Bashar (Dec 30, 2011)

Hrimr spends some of his time going into the refugee camps and offering healing to the people there.  He notices the water infrastructure being put into place to help the people.  He takes some pride in knowing he help facilitate this.  He spends one full morning brew two potions of Lesser Restoration.  

When Arnir returns Hrimr is careful to stay out of his way.  However, the next day Hrimr resolves to speak to the elf.  He sits down with the elf as he breaks his fast.

"Arnir, welcome back.  We said some bitter things last week.  But I've had some time to think about what I said."

He hesitates for a moment, but then continues speaking.

"I apologize for what I said.  Some of it I felt was true, but it was mostly my anger talking.  You are a formidable wizard and I hope we can still work together.  If we are to aid this resistance against the Ragesians we can't continue squabbling among ourselves.  The party should meet tonight and we can discuss our next move.  I have an idea of what to do, but I would appreciate the input of the party."

That night the party meets together in the den of their shared dwelling.  Hrimr decides to play the part of host and prepares six tankards of dwarven ale at the table, along with some cheeses and bread.  Once everyone is seated and has started to sip at their ale Hrimr begins to layout his plan.

"So, we need to get this magic Lyre from a Green Dragon.  Our only lead is that it is mighty pissed off about having an egg stolen.  This man Lowduke is apparently selling a dragon egg.  Lars has made it inside and knows the layout of the place, however he didn't see the egg.  We also don't know if he's sold the egg in the meantime or not. 

Here is what I propose.  Kirio and Arnir pose as potential buyers for this egg.  Bannock and Alric are their body guards.  They very likely know what Lars looks like and so he should be no where in sight, but hiding nearby in case something goes wrong.  I can disguise myself as an animal so I can hide myself in plain sight as a street dog or possibly a bird perched on top of a building.  Kirio you'll need to determine if they have the egg still and how they got it.  Once we know this is the egg we are looking for we will have to then figure out how to get it from them."

Hrimr looks around at the party.

"Well, what do you guys think?"









*OOC:*


I've subtracted 300gp for the cost of the two potions of lesser restoration I made.


----------



## fromage67 (Dec 30, 2011)

Lars says, "Hrimr, I like your plan. Two things: They don't know what I look like since I was in disguise the whole time. But, I think you and I should both enter through the roof window. Since you can turn into a bird, it will be easy for you. You and I should create a diversion once the 'buyer elves' are inside."

OOC: No internet for the next 3 days or so...


----------



## digimattic (Dec 31, 2011)

Arnir arches an eyebrow as Hrmir apologizes and nods curtly "I know I can be harsh. We can work together...and I will try to be less..blunt."

He listens to Hrmir's plan and making note of his pledge he says politely "I think it is a fine plan. Can you turn back into...yourself after? I assume there will be fighting involved once we take the egg."


----------



## The Bashar (Jan 1, 2012)

Hrimr nods "Yes, the transformation is reversible.  I can hold the animal form for a few hours, but can return to my current form at a moments notice. Though I am not strong enough to do it more than once a day."


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jan 3, 2012)

Kirio indeed spends the five days performing.  He choses a different inn each night at random, not wanting to set up a predictable pattern...  It has been a long time since he has stayed in one place so long; it is refreshing to be able to perform five nights in a row...  Although he does not feel wholly satisfied with his work, he seemed to improve overall and is quite pleased with his last performance.  A little extra gold is always nice as well, not to mention the female attention after the shows...

***

After hearing Hrimr's plan _"Alright, I like it.  I'm beginning to be quite known in town now, so I can say a noble patron is looking to buy the egg anonymously, or something like that; and Arnir here can look the part of a Elven noble, seeing as well... he is one."_  Kirio frowns a little, takes a sip of whiskey and asks _"To be clear then, I do the talking, determine if the egg is still available , and if so we pounce?  If they have it why leave... we kill them and take it, then we leave.  I can try and determine how they got it if you like, but I'm not sure I follow why honestly?"_


----------



## The Bashar (Jan 3, 2012)

Hrimr is relieved to see that Kirio is on the plan.  Hrimr toys with his beard a bit and responds:

"I would like to know that we are getting the right egg for the right dragon.  And also to make sure it is in fact a dragon egg. Imagine going to this dragon with a griffin egg we were duped into believing was a dragon egg."


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jan 3, 2012)

Kirio smiles at Hrimr _"Well... I know more than the average person about green dragons... a fair bit in fact, and let me assure you I will know if it is a green dragon egg when and if I see it.  As to were he acquired it... we know this particular dragon is going out of its mind threatening everyone that it wants its egg back, so I am comfortable assuming that this is the egg in question; I highly doubt green dragon eggs are all that common on the open market.  So... again, let us do this.  I'm comfortable going tonight, I suggest night time, catch them a little off guard.  These are not nice people, they are thieves and murderers. Lars witnessed as much when Lowduke murdered and dumped the body of the last prospective buyer.  Even if we kill them and they don't have the egg we are doing this city a favor..."_ 

OOC: I took 20 knowledge arcana back in Nov. on Green dragons so he'll know it's the real thing.


----------



## Gregor (Jan 4, 2012)

*GM:*  So shall I assume you're moving forward with this plan?  If nothing progresses over the course of the day I'll assume you're in agreement and move the timeline forward.


----------



## The Bashar (Jan 4, 2012)

Hrimr looks relieved.  

"I'm glad you have the knowledge.  This magical beasts are always so perplexing.  It's like they exist just to subvert the laws of nature.  Unless Arnir has to prepare spells we can strike tonight.  

So the plan is you, Arnir, Bannock, and Alric show up at the warehouse as prospective buyers.  You get yourselves in to see the egg, while Lars and I make our way to the roof.  We wait for a signal, which is most likely the outbreak of fighting, and storm down from the roof to assist.  We defeat Lowduke and his men, secure the egg and then get out before the guards can show up.

If no one has any objections we should prepare ourselves for tonight."


----------



## digimattic (Jan 4, 2012)

Arnir nods his head "I'm ready now. As much as I love studying, I'm eager to wring some blood out of Lowduke. It's been too long since I immolated someone. One thing though Kirio; it may be useful to tell Lowduke that you've hired me as a diviner to determine the authenticity of the egg. If they're expecting me to cast a spell, we have a serious combat advantage."


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jan 4, 2012)

Kirio nods "_I like that; consider yourself a diviner.  Alright, so... let's go get an egg yes?_"

Kirio takes his things and waits for the others to make ready.  

OOC: if the timelines moves forward, Kirio will use his eagle splendor scroll just before they get to the warehouse...


----------



## digimattic (Jan 4, 2012)

*OOC:*


Arnir will cast fox's cunning on himself just before entering as Kirio casts Eagle's Splendor







On the way to the warehouse Arnir mentions one more thing "I may try and put Lowduke and his thugs into a magical sleep. If this succeeds, please try not to wake them, and preferably let Bannock take a swing at them with his glaive."


----------



## Gregor (Jan 5, 2012)

*South Harbour - Lowduke's Warehouse*

You set down your whiskey, bundle up against the rain and prepare your belongings.  What began as a night of conversation has now turned into an opportunity for danger, excitement and the potential of receiving or delivering a violent death.  The life of an adventurer!

Lars, being the only member of the party to locate Lowduke's warehouse, leads you out of the North Harbour, through the refugee camps and down towards the South Harbour.  You walk past some taverns, bustling with business on this rainy evening and soon come to the briny smelling harbour.  Lines of warehouses and shops sit along a wooden boardwalk, their back ends hanging out over the water and supported by barnacle coated wooden piers.  Fishing boats and merchant vessels sit tied to the quay and you can make out the bobbing lanterns of the Elven warships out in the ocean.

Street traffic is minimal here, save for a few late night laborers hauling wagons filled with rope or dried fish and the heavy thud of the surf fills your ears.  Lars positions the party in some shadows between two shops and points to a warehouse maybe sixty feet away.  He notes it as Lowduke's.

You figure that the warehouse is perhaps 25 feet high, 120 feet wide and 160 feet deep, its back end well over the ocean.  You can see an old crane on the roof and a few wide shuttered windows, spilling out faint lantern light, on the visible portion of the side of the building.  The boardwalk seems to run along side of the warehouse and Lars informs you that it, in fact, wraps around the rear of the structure as well.  The front entrance is a huge sliding wooden door.

One human man stands in front of the door.  He is clad in a mix of leather and chain armor, with a long sword on his belt and a crossbow slung over one shoulder.  He smokes an old pipe and leans against the front facade, shielding himself from the rain by the roof overhang.

        *GM:*  Let us assume it is late in the evening, perhaps 10pm.  Let us also assume that you are hidden from sight, maybe peering around a shadowed corner.  However, approaching the warehouse stealthily will require a Stealth check in order to remain hidden within the shadows and not seen nor heard by the man in front.


----------



## Bannock (Jan 5, 2012)

As they walk along the quays, the sound of the crashing surf makes Bannock nervous, and he does his best to stay well away from the water. Getting too close makes him suddenly feel the weight of his armour like a noose around his neck.

Having reached their destination, and while the party is out of sight, Bannock whispers to the others, eager to get into action once again.

"I know I've asked a hunn'erd times, but how many should we expect inside again, and where are all the entrances to this place? Anyway, looks like it's your lead, Kirio."


----------



## Gregor (Jan 5, 2012)

*GM:*  We'll assume Lars gave you the run down.  There is a front door, a sky light access on the roof and a trap door beneath the warehouse (which drops down into the ocean below).  There are three windows on each side of the building, say about 5 feet off the ground.  All are shuttered. 

The last time he was here, he encountered five men: two with crossbows, one with two blades, one with a greatsword and one magic user.  Lars killed the man with the greatsword.  He did not encounter Nathan Lowduke in combat.


----------



## The Bashar (Jan 5, 2012)

As the party crouches in the shadows, Hrimr whispers to the party.

"While I'm in animal form I won't be able to speak to you until I change back.  When you guys head over to the warehouse I will fly up to the roof.  Lars I will meet you up there.  Good Luck."


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jan 5, 2012)

Kirio sighs... "_Alright, I still think we are being a little too subtle, but fine, let's stick to the plan. I'll cast a spell to make myself a little more... convincing, and in we go. When / if, we get inside, we wait for an opportunity to divine the egg, Arnir you try and put them to sleep, although if things are not going smoothly I'll wink at you and cast away.  If they will simply not let us in, I say we force our way in and kill them all..._"  Not expecting any objections, Kirio takes out his scroll of Eagle splendor and prepares to cast... "_I'll initiate discussion with the good guard over there to distract him while you get in position Lars_".

Kirio casts the spell and you notice a brief green glow.  Kirio now seems... just... really friendly and good looking, you kind of just want to forget about this whole egg business and go have a drink with him and chat...

Kirio motions for Arnir and Bannock to follow and approaches the guard confidently "Good evening friend, I am Kirio, the effusive to some, you may have heard me play in town...?  No matter; I have been asked to come here by a good and wealthy friend to acquire something for him your man Lowduke seems to have in his possession."  He gives him his friendliest smile "_so, shall we enter and discuss things with the good Lowduke so we may conduct a little business...?_"

OOC: for those of you that have been tracking, apologies for all the edits... some confusion between me and Gregor...


----------



## Gregor (Jan 5, 2012)

Kirio, up close and in the lantern light, you can see that the man by the door is a miserable sight.  His face is pock marked, his teeth a brownish yellow and his tangled hair a greasy web of knots.  He stays leaned against the door as you approach and speak.

Upon hearing your words he removes the pipe from his lips and proceeds to clear his throat rather deeply.  After a moment of listening to thick phlegm come loose, he spits a sickly reddish black wad at your feet.  Returning the pipe between his teeth he mumbles:

_"I don't know ya an ye ain't be havin' an appointment.  So piss off!"_

        *GM:*  Arnir, you mentioned you would cast your Fox's Cunning so feel free to do so on your next post - it will have taken place before you approached the warehouse.

Lars, don't forget your stealth check on your way over, as well as your climb checks to get on the roof like last time.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jan 5, 2012)

Ahh well, there are two sides to every coin, haven't murdered anyone in a while.... 

Kirio takes a deep breath, his smile turning crooked as he looks up from the still steaming wad of reddish black phlegm on the ground "_Nice. Listen boyo... my patron does not want to be associated with the likes of you, but he wants the egg.  That means, and I'm trying to enunciate here because it seems you had some trouble with my introduction, he does not want to be known to you and yours.  So... no appointments, just gold for egg?_"  Kirio lets his smile drop "_I'm not a patient man, I'm actually a bit of a murderous c@nt, so open the door now and let's get down to business or I'm going to make sausage out of your small intestines and make you eat them slowly until you beg me to slit your throat, clear?_"


----------



## The Bashar (Jan 5, 2012)

As the party makes their way toward the warehouse Hrimr turns himself into an Eagle.  He flaps his wings and takes flight.  He initially heads in the opposite direction of the warehouse but turns around and flaps harder to gain enough altitude to reach the roof of the warehouse.  Hrimr lands on the crane near the skylight on the roof.  He has a look at the door to see if it has been trapped in any way.









*OOC:*


  As an eagle my size is now small.  I get +2 to Dex and +1 to natural armour


----------



## Gregor (Jan 5, 2012)

The slimy door man narrows his gaze and looks uncertain for a moment.  He holds up his hand in a sign of peace and says:

_"Steady on mate, no need t'get violent.  I'll let ya'll in but rules be rules an nobody is comin' in here with strung bows n' blades at yer hips."  _

He raps a fist on the large sliding door behind him and calls out.  

_"Buyers!  Get the boss n' get out here t'help me with these her visitors!"_

You start to hear, from inside the warehouse, muffled booted footsteps approaching the front door.  The man at the door holds his hand out to take your weapons.

********

Hrimr, you don't spot any traps on the skylight.  You do notice that it is affixed with a very large and complex metal lock that looks extremely new.  Its difficult to see into the warehouse from your position and the constant rain on the glass, but it is definitely lit inside the building and moving shadows suggest a number of occupants in motion.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jan 5, 2012)

Kirio laughs a little "_I don't think so! I'm not disarming in your company or that of you boss.  I do my research and I've no cause to trust your good intentions, so you stay armed and I stay armed... just so we are all friendly like and understand our intentions, yes? Or we could all draw right now and see who comes out standing... you think your boss wants to die tonight or make some gold?_"


----------



## Gregor (Jan 5, 2012)

*GM:*  I'll give Lars a chance to do his thing, as well as anyone else before this goes further.


----------



## digimattic (Jan 5, 2012)

Arnir nods in agreement with Kirio "Indeed. Subtlety may only get us so far. Hopefully Lowduke hasn't replaced the thug Lars killed. I'll follow your lead, just a moment while I prepare."

Having said that, Arnir casts Mage Armor and Fox's Cunning on himself with a flash of purple, then white light that washes over his body.

Once done, Arnir walks with Kirio, bow over his shoulder, hand on the grip and lets his strangely charismatic friend ply his trade.









*OOC:*


Arnir's intelligence is 22 for the next five minutes, while his AC is raised to 17 for 5 hours.


----------



## Bannock (Jan 5, 2012)

Bannock stands behind the others and stays quiet. He shows no inclination toward acquiescing to any request to disarm. He keeps a lobster-plated grip on his weapon. The spikes on his gauntlet twitch as he flexes his hand. His heart is beating fast now. He's on a hair trigger.


----------



## fromage67 (Jan 6, 2012)

*OOC:*


Sorry I'm late. I was no longer getting notifications. Duh!

On a gaming note, I just want to make sure Lars reroactively comes to the warehouse with two new 50 feet rolls of rope and his trusty grapple.







Lars waits for the right moment. When the guard is busy talking to the others, Lars darts forward in the deeper shadows and heads for the back of the warehouse.

Assuming he wasn't seen...

Lars pulls out one rope and throws the grapple to the roof's edge.


----------



## Gregor (Jan 6, 2012)

The warehouse door slides open loudly, bathing you and the street in warm lantern light.  The scents of hay, wooden boxes, the sea and dust fill your noses.  Two men stand in the entrance.  The first carries a crossbow over his shoulder and looks as if his parents stuck his face in a hearth when he was a small child.  The second is actually rather pleasing looking.  He wears what looks like two cutlasses on his belt and a chain shirt beneath a ruffled doublet.  

The newcomers and the pipe smoking door man engage in a short exchange about your unwillingness to disarm.  The man with the two blades chuckles and waves you inside, whilst keeping a hand on a hilt.  _"Most actually agree to that,"_ he says as he leads you in, _"though for all your bluster I hope you've brought enough gold."_

The warehouse is immense, with stacks of old crates, barrels and boxes reaching almost all the way up to the ceiling some 20 or 25 feet above you.  Pathways exist between the stacks and you can hear faint barking, whining and growling from elsewhere in the giant room.  Immediately to your left is what appears to be the old warehouse office - an "L" shaped wooden room built along the inside of the building.  Its walls reach all the way to the roof and one wooden door leads inside.  The warehouse is illuminated by lanterns hanging from hooks on thick wooden pillars. 

The floorboards creak as you walk inside and you hear the warehouse door pulled closed behind you.  The man with the two blades walks behind you and both the pipe smoker and the other man with the crossbow move in front.  After 35 or 40 feet, you see another group of people waiting for you.  The two pipe smoker and the crossbowman move to join the other group whilst the cutlass wielding individual continues to stand behind you.

The man in the middle is likely Nathan Lowduke given his air of ownership here.  He stands about six feet tall, with a square jaw and long brown hair tied in a pony tail.  A scar runs across the right side of his face from his hair line to his jaw and his eyes are narrow.  He is clad in a hunter's garb but he is armored by a strange looking breastplate.  It appears to have been made by chitin of some kind.  A two-bladed sword is strapped to his back and he wears a short sword on his belt and a dagger on his boot.

At Lowduke's feet sits a dark grey wolf.  It seems larger than those you've encountered in the wild and it nuzzles Lowduke's thigh while its master casually pets its head.

Standing to the side, and dressed in travellers's garb is a nondescript man -   short black hair and brown eyes fill a plain face.  The only things of interest on this individual are a wand tucked through his belt, a number of scroll cases  
protruding from a leather satchel and well made wooden quarter staff.

_"So,"_ comes the deep voice from Lowduke, _"you're a group of buyers eh?"_  He looks at you for a moment.  _"I see we're still armed as well.  So let's just cut to the chase before hot heads and itchy crossbow fingers get the better of us eh?  The price is 5,000 piece of gold.  Place it on the ground in front of you and I'll retrieve the product."_

********

Lars, you are able to sneak by the front and haul yourself up onto the roof.  As with your last visit, the crashing ocean surf is useful for drowning out the metallic clank of your grapple hitting the roof.  When you reach the top, you see the skylight and an eagle perched on the old crane.  The wind and rain whips up here.

        *GM:*  Lars, I was under the impression that you stocked back up at the Thieves Guild, so no worries.  Just mind your weight and encumbrance though.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jan 6, 2012)

Kirio looks all of them in the eye, stopping on Lowduke and nodding... "_Finally, a man who knows how to get to business.  We know the price and will pay it; but I need to see the goods first." He nods to Arnir "My friend here is a diviner and will need to assess its authenticity.  Nothing fancy, quick spell.  Before you get ancy he doesn't need to hold it, just be within 30 feet of it.  Show us the egg, we'll show you the gold and we can all go home without losing any blood tonight yes?_"


----------



## Gregor (Jan 6, 2012)

_"By Malar's hairy sack, you're a funny one!"_ says Lowduke with a laugh.  _"You're in my place of business and I set the rules.  You don't like them, then get the hell out of here.  Gold on the ground, all five thousand, then you see the product.  You think you're going to come in here armed and have me put something of mine in harm's way before I see my payment?  You must be new to this kind of thing elf!"_  Lowduke pauses to scratch his stubbly chin while he looks Arnir up and down.  Turning to Kirio but pointing at Arnir, Lowduke continues: _"Also, if he is a diviner, then he won't mind my man Baenor casting a little spell of his own.  Baenor's spell is pretty straightforward and will let him know whether you're good to your word or not.  I'm sure you won't mind."_

        *GM:*  Btw, 3 minutes have easily gone by so Kirio's Eagle's Splendor is over.  Arnir's Fox's Cunning has maybe a minute left on it.


----------



## fromage67 (Jan 6, 2012)

Lars creeps forward and and waves hello at the wet eagle. He then kneels by the skylight and looks below into the main warehouse, looking for changes from last time as well as guards.

He then inspects the new lock, seeing if he can pick it. He whistles admiratively and sets about fiddling with it.


----------



## Gregor (Jan 6, 2012)

Lars, at one point you almost manage to align the tumblers and spring the lock, but you realize, at the last moment, that the lock is rather complex and has some kind of extra mechanism inside.  Your tools get stuck for a moment and you find yourself unable to best the lock.


----------



## digimattic (Jan 6, 2012)

Arnir stands around uncomfortably as Kirio and Lowduke trade words, painfully aware that they are out-numbered and seeing no sign of Lars or Hrmir.

 surprise may have been the better option...


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jan 6, 2012)

Kirio smirks "_Malar... Balls, funny.  You seriously think I'm lying to you, it's like you're not really looking to sell this thing._" He looks at Baenor and sighs, then looks at Arnir and *WINKS *"_What do think friend Arnir, should we let his pet cast a spell at you?_."

OOC: ahhhhh sh@t


----------



## Bannock (Jan 6, 2012)

Bannock, who is standing behind Kirio and Arnir, gets a rather uncomfortable feeling of deja-vu, having been in precisely this situation the other day. He puts a hand gently on Kirio's shoulder and leans forward. While discreetly glancing up towards the skylight and whispering as quietly as possible, he says,

"Looks like our friends need more time. Maybe tell him we stashed the gold outside, and I'll have to go out and get it."


----------



## fromage67 (Jan 7, 2012)

Lars curses profusely and explains to eagle Hrimr, "Looks like Lowduke spent a lot of money on this lock. I will break the window, you can fly in. What about the wolves and bears in those cages? Do you think you could ask them for help?"

Unless Hrimr objects, Lars will make quick preparations. He ties his other rope around the base of the crane, and holds it ready. He then draws his sword and holds it high.

If Hrimr looks ready, Lars smashes the window and makes sure the opening is wide enough for an eagle. He then throws the rope down, so he can follow.


----------



## The Bashar (Jan 7, 2012)

Being unable to speak Hrimr spreads out his wings and nods as furiously as he can with his beak as Lars talks.


----------



## fromage67 (Jan 7, 2012)

Lars nods once and brings his sword down on the glass, breaking it. He clears away some of the jagged edges to allow the eagle's wing room to get by. He throws the rope down, and after making sure he is not climbing down into extreme danger, he rappels down.

If there are opponents in sight, Lars will rather opt for sniping with bolts and magic.


----------



## Gregor (Jan 7, 2012)

Lowduke hears Bannock mumble something about friends and needing more time which sets him on edge.  Then, the sudden loud crack of the broken skylight and the crashing of glass to the warehouse floor turns everyone's attention to the ceiling.

The tension snaps at that moment and Lowduke cries out:_ "They're pulling a job!  Kill them!"_

Weapons are drawn and the battle begins.

        *GM:*  Lars, breaking the skylight triggers initiative, so you can attempt to drop the rope down and repel on your turn.  As of now, you have just smashed the glass.  Remember, you can only climb at half your speed (so a double move would equal your normal full movement in terms of climb speed)

Arnir, let us also assume you have about 30 seconds (so 5 rounds) left on your Fox's Cunning.     

********
*Initiative*
1 – Crossbowmen
2 – Hrimr
3 – Wolf
4 – Lars
5 – TWF
6 – Bannock
7 – Arnir
8 – Lowduke
9 – Baenor
10 - Kirio
********

Round 1

        *GM:*  Map notes:  The yellow square indicates the skylight and Lars and Hrimr are, as of the start of round 1, located on the roof.  The skylight is 25 feet from the ground.  The piles of crates are of various heights and can be climbed with a successful climb check.  Traveling across the crates requires an Acrobatics check and it is also difficult terrain.


----------



## Gregor (Jan 7, 2012)

The start of combat terrifies the two men with crossbows who quickly raise their weapons and fire towards the party.  The one drops his pipe from his mouth in the attack and the other cries out from the shock of his reaction time.  One bolt flies wide of Bannock's head, driving into some crates behind the party and the other only grazes Kirio's shoulder.


----------



## The Bashar (Jan 7, 2012)

Hrimr stretches out his wings and flies off the crane.  Over the broken skylight Hrimr pulls his wings in close and dives down into the warehouse.  Once he's cleared the broken glass of the skylight he puts his wings out again and glides over to a stack of crates 20 feet of the ground.  He can see the backs of some men and decides this should be a good spot.  He then turns himself back into a Dwarf so that he can cast spells to assist the party.









*OOC:*


I fly over to the crates at G9 and as my action I turn myself back into a dwarf.


----------



## Gregor (Jan 7, 2012)

The wolf bares its jaws and snaps forward after hearing its master's command to attack.  The beast pounces towards Kirio (X6), hoping to bite into his leg and pull him down onto the floor.  Its teeth close down over air and it snarls.


----------



## fromage67 (Jan 8, 2012)

Lars steps over the ledge and descends as quickly as he can, letting himself drop the last few feet. (presumably at i8)


----------



## Gregor (Jan 8, 2012)

The thug with the dual cutlasses dashes forward and attempts to stab Arnir in the lower back (move to Y10).  He drives one cutlass through the mage armor and digs into Arnir's flesh.


----------



## Bannock (Jan 8, 2012)

Bannock's glaive flies into action. He whirls it down on the cutlass wielding swordsman who stuck Arnir. After landing a clean blow, he steps towards the crossbowman who loosed a shot at him (into V-8), putting him in range of his weapon.

"Take another shot then!" he snarls.


----------



## Gregor (Jan 8, 2012)

Bannock, your glaive savagely hacks the man's in half from the top of his head to the middle of his neck.  Chunks of skull and brain spray and a torrent of blood gushes.  The lifeless body collapses to the ground behind Arnir.


----------



## digimattic (Jan 9, 2012)

Perhaps due to the lengthy lay-over since his last combat, or due to a new-found aversion to fighting having nearly died the last time around, but Arnir finds himself woefully flat-footed when the combat commences. Barely aware of what's happened, Arnir's body shimmers purple for a moment as a cutlass slashes through his Mage Armor and his thin clothing delivering a devastating slash to his back. Stumbling forward in agony, Arnir barely notices Bannock's brutal sundering of his assailant. 

Regaining his composure, he looks up to see Lowduke and his thugs and knowing he has mere moments of heightened cognitive abilities, he stretches out his arm and with a flourish utters a few arcane words in the hopes of knocking his foes out cold before they can do further damage









*OOC:*


Arnir casts Deep Slumber focused on the top right corner of U5 (The pillar). The DC for this spell is 10 + 3 + 6 = 19


----------



## Gregor (Jan 9, 2012)

Arnir's spell detonates silently, offering only an expanding bubble-like explosion of shimmering air that can be vaguely seen as it ripples outward.  Both Baenor the mage and one of Lowduke's crossbow-wielding guards (the one at T7) topple over as if receiving a blow to the back of the head by a sap.

Nathan Lowduke barely notices his cronies falling under Arnir's enchantment.  The battle begins too quickly and his training as a hunter and ranger kicks in immediately.  He vaults forward, rolling into a low tumble as he draws his two-bladed sword (V4).  He attempts to slip beneath Bannock's glaive and drive one end of his blade up at Bannock's sternum.  The blade thuds into Bannock's breastplate with a metallic thud, and though it does no damage he can feel the significant force behind the strike.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jan 9, 2012)

Kirio winces as the bolt scratches his arm, then snarls back at the wolf as it attempts to maul him.

Kirio jumps away from the immediate threat of the wolf (five foot step to z8). Resisting the urge to draw his bow and fire an arrow between the beast's eyes... he instead brings his flute up to his lips and begins playing a lively tune... it is strangely energizing and you notice the now familiar green glow forming around Kirio as he plies his trade to assist you. 

OOC: playing inspire courage, +2 competence bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls and a +2 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects


----------



## Gregor (Jan 9, 2012)

*Round 2*

********
*Initiative*
1 – Crossbowmen (T5 is asleep)
2 – Hrimr
3 – Wolf
4 – Lars
5 – Bannock
6 – Arnir
7 – Lowduke
8 – Baenor (Asleep)
9 - Kirio
********

Round 2

The remaining conscious or surviving minion (at X3) sees Hrimr morph into the shape of a dwarf and Lars repelling down from the ceiling.  "Oy! They're friends be comin' in through the ceiling Boss ... one of em's a shapeshifter!"  In a panic, he tries to fire a bolt towards Lars (+2 to Lars AC due to cover).


----------



## The Bashar (Jan 9, 2012)

Standing on the crates Hrimr begins to cast a spell.









*OOC:*


Spontaneous cast CMW into Summon Nature's Ally 3.  Full round casting.


----------



## Gregor (Jan 9, 2012)

The wolf snarls and growls, its hackles rising as it watches Kirio dance away.  With a howl, the beast pounces forward again (move to Y7), eager to savage the elf.


----------



## fromage67 (Jan 10, 2012)

Lars says, "Right back at you!"

He casts a sleep spell towards the crossbowman at X3. (OOC: Range 130ft, DC 13)


----------



## Gregor (Jan 10, 2012)

The last minion tumbles over like a sack of potatoes, dropping his crossbow and snoring with his face pressed against the wooden floorboards.

        *GM:*  Everyone is asleep except Lowduke and the Wolf.  Lars, you gotta remember that ASF.


----------



## Bannock (Jan 10, 2012)

Dazzled by Lowduke's quick maneuvering and his strange, spinning weapon, Bannock is forced back into W-9 (5-foot step), and attempts a powerful counter slash, but having been put off balance, his blade flies in a wild, wide arc, striking nothing.


----------



## digimattic (Jan 10, 2012)

Arnir calls out to his party as loud as he dares, even as he readies a spell "Coup de Grace! Kill Them!"

He then turns his attention to Lowduke and the retreating Bannock, hoping to give his friend a boost. Reaching out a hand, a blast of white hot electricity flashes out towards Lowduke


----------



## Gregor (Jan 10, 2012)

Nathan Lowduke dips his shoulder low, just in time, to avoid the majority of the damage from Arnir's lightning bolt.  The spell lashes him slightly and continues on to smash through boxes and crates in a fiery explosion and then dissipating on some metal studs somewhere in the warehouse wall.

He grimaces against his slightly numbed arm and then steps forward to continue to press against Bannock (5ft step to V8).  He cries out as he steps forward: _"You think you can stride into my place of business and take what is mine?!  You fool!" _ In a whirl of motion, he begins to spin his two-bladed sword in front of him and then lashes out with four rapid slashes.  The first slash catches Bannock unawares, cutting him between plate joints on the arm.  The second scrapes off of plate and Lowduke brings the third attack down in a hacking motion which drives into Bannock's collarbone with a spray of blood.  Lastly he backhands his fourth attack which clips off an armored thigh.   

        *GM:*  Ignore the Handle Animal check, Enworld saved and deployed that roll even though I didn't need it. Doh!


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jan 10, 2012)

Kirio cannot help but wince as lowduke's blade strikes bannock no less than four times 
 _Coup de grace indeed, hopefully Lars or Hrimr can make it over to take out that spell caster at least, but we have more immediate concerns.  Do you like music wolf?_ 

Kirio again jumps away from the snapping jaws of the wolf (five foot step to z9) and continues to play.  You notice a slightly different chord as he continues through the inspiring melody however... and instantly a shower of green, razor sharp crystalline shards fly from the tip of his flute towards the wolf...

OOC: casting chord of shards, continuing to play inspire courage... Reflex save against DC 14 for the wolf, or 2 d6 damage


----------



## Gregor (Jan 10, 2012)

Kirio, the wolf catches the razor sharp shards in its snout, eliciting a brief whimper.  Its snarls and growling return rather quickly though, indicating that you have clearly angered it.


----------



## Gregor (Jan 10, 2012)

*Round 3*

********
*Initiative*

1 – Crossbowmen (Asleep)
2 – Hrimr
3 – Wolf
4 – Lars
5 – Bannock
6 – Arnir
7 – Lowduke
8 – Baenor (Asleep)
9 - Kirio
********

Round 3


----------



## The Bashar (Jan 10, 2012)

Hrimr's spell finished and a large puff of smoke appears on the floor of the warehouse infront of him (L7).  A large Dire Wolf appears and howls as it catches the sent of blood and the sounds of battle.  It charges towards the sleeping crossbowman and bites at his throat.

As the wolf runs forward Hrimr realizes he needs to get closer to the battle.  He jumps from the crates to the ground.  He braces himself as he strikes the ground.  His foot slips and he lands hard on his arse and smacks his head a bit.  From his prone position he begins to cast another spell.









*OOC:*


Casting Call Lightning.  Also I've added the +4 to wolf's attack against a helpless target.  The Dire Wolf duration is 5 rounds.


----------



## Gregor (Jan 10, 2012)

Hrimr, your summoned Dire Wolf opens its huge maw and quite literally rips the entire neck away from the sleeping minion.  Blood sprays across its snout and it noisily crunches down the man's meaty spine.

Lowduke's Wolf continues to press Kirio (moves to Y8) but fails to hit the Elf with its bite.


----------



## fromage67 (Jan 11, 2012)

Lars moves to O4 and prepares his crossbow with a bolt.


----------



## Bannock (Jan 11, 2012)

*OOC:*


Bannock at 19 hp.







Bannock steps back to X-10 in the face of Lowduke's withering assault. He is wounded, but undeterred. He estimates he can withstand another such flurry and still remain standing. 

"Ugh. You're fast, Lowduke, but you need more power!"

He attempts to give Lowduke a devastating dose of power in his next strike.

Edit: Give me minions, I roll like a champ. When it counts? Bring on the 1s.


----------



## digimattic (Jan 11, 2012)

Arnir startles as the giant dire wolf bounds into the fray and tears the helpless man apart "Mystra..." he trails off as Bannock's thunderous slash misses its mark. 

Hoping to take Lowduke and the wolf out of play in one fell swoop, Arnir takes a 5-ft step backwards so he is abreast with a panting Bannock (Y10) and throws up his hand. In an instant, a shower of indivisibly small golden flakes burst into existence over the heads of Lowduke and the wolf.









*OOC:*


Arnir casts Glitterdust centered on the top right corner of X7. 10 ft radius. DC for will save is 19


----------



## Gregor (Jan 12, 2012)

_"Arggghhhh!"_ cries Lowduke as he brings one hand up to his now sightless eyes and slams one tip of his two-bladed sword into the wooden floor with a loud crack.  _"Yield!  I ... yield!  Take the egg and whatever else you came for.  My men and I are defeated..."_ He can hear his growling and confused Wolf companion and he barks out: _"Ghar! Heel!"_

        *GM:*  Lowduke and the Wolf are now blind for the next 5 rounds.  Blinded means that the creature cannot see. It takes a –2 penalty to Armor Class, loses its Dexterity bonus to AC (if any), and takes a –4 penalty on most Strength- and Dexterity-based skill checks and on opposed Perception skill checks. All checks and activities that rely on vision (such as reading and Perception checks based on sight) automatically fail. All opponents are considered to have total concealment (50% miss chance) against the blinded character. Blind creatures must make a DC 10 Acrobatics skill check to move faster than half speed. Creatures that fail this check fall prone


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jan 12, 2012)

Kirio stops playing and breathes a sigh of relief "_Alright, let's disarm them and tie them all up, the ones that are alive anyway.  Lowduke, armor off and call your wolf over and keep it still or we'll have to slit its throat.  Lars and Hrimr, you two are probably best suited for searching the place._"  

He walks over to Bannock and hums a quick tune as he waves his hands over him (OOC: CLW).

Once the surviving men and lowduke are all tied up, hands and feet behind their backs, kirio makes sure they are all prone on the ground, then kneels next to lowduke and speaks softly "_I'm inclined to let you live, you did the smart thing instead of the stupid thing, and I appreciate that.  Where is the egg, and how did you acquire it exactly?_"


----------



## fromage67 (Jan 12, 2012)

Lars says, "Well done, Arnir! Much better trip in here this time!"

Once Lowduke's gang is solidly tied up, Lars seeks to have a quick parley with the others. He says in a low voice, "Lowduke is a cold-blooded murderer. I don't think we should let him go. We will have made a deadly enemy. Either we turn him over to the Lyceum, or .... That being said, I will go and start looking for the egg. Keep an eye out for my sword. I left it here last time, and I want it back."

Lars will start looking for likely hiding places for the egg. He will start in Lowduke's office.


----------



## digimattic (Jan 12, 2012)

Arnir nods in agreement and says softly "Agreed. It is the most prudent course of action. I learned first hand what happens when enemies are left alive, and it nearly cost me my life. No witnesses, no retribution. Let's find the egg first and get what information we can."


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jan 12, 2012)

Kirio sighs and whispers "_Fine, but let's see what that chitin wearing maniac has to say first.  We're getting a little cold blooded, we attacked him not the other way around, but I won't argue any further... let's consider taking his head as a peace offering to the dragon depending what he has to say yes?_"


----------



## Gregor (Jan 12, 2012)

Hrimr's summonded wolf dissapears and the rest of the minions are bound though still snoring soundly.  Lowduke's vision returns within a minute, but he is well into being tied at that point.  He sits against a crate along with his companion wolf who lays at his feet, continuing to obey the heel order.  

In a gravely voice, Lowduke speaks:_ "The egg you seek is in the centre of the warehouse, in a nest of fresh hay.  Two braziers keep the egg warm.  Do not mind yourself with the cages of animals you may find back there as well, they are wild and will most likely attack you upon release.  My possessions are yours to keep by right of victory.  My blade is well made if particular in design, but my armor was crafted from the chitinous husk of an Ankheg I tracked and slew some years ago.  Strong as steel but completely natural." _ He coughs as some of the saw dust kicked up in the fight tickles his throat. _ "I had the armor magically invested so it should fetch a fine price.  You will also find, inside my chambers, my cache of savings and earnings, along with my collected hunting trophies and weapons from over the years.  They are yours to take.  I offer you these things in exchange for my life and the life of my wolf companion Ghar.  I care not what you do to the lives or possessions of those in my employ."_

Lars, the egg is exactly where Lowduke claimed it would be.  It sits in a thick nest of fresh hay and coal braziers make the area very warm.  Wolves and what looks like a monitor lizard sit in locked iron cages, watching you impassively.  The egg iself is alabaster white, flecked with veins of emerald green.  It is the size of your torso and likely weighs over a hundred pounds.

Inside Lowduke's chambers, which are inside the old warehouse office near the front door, you find a regular wooden bed and a three wooden chests with their lids open.  One is clearly filled with clothing and the other with foodstuffs and bottles of wine.  The glimmer of gold in the third one indicates valuables.  Spread out across the floor is a gorgeous golden pelt of a lion from the southern lands.  Hanging on the wall are a number of weapons and trophies which include: the bronzed skull of a Dire Wolf, the gold capped horn of some unknown beast, an extremely well made and fine looking light crossbow and a beautiful longspear with three long jet-black raven's feathers fastened where the steel blade meets the wooden shaft.

Lars, your sword is nowhere to be found.


----------



## fromage67 (Jan 13, 2012)

Lars whistles in admiration when he spots the crossbow. He takes it down and decides to claim it.

He asks Lowduke, "So why do you have this warehouse? Are you a merchant?"

Lars speaks to his friends outside Lowduke's hearing, "Let's keep a close eye on him and his wolf. I bet you he will try to escape. One of us should go and get a wagon, we can cart away some of this loot, and we will need it for the egg, that thing his big... Imagine the mother.


----------



## Gregor (Jan 13, 2012)

_"I have this warehouse because it was for sale and because I had the gold to purchase it.  It is large, in good order and I can keep my acquisitions here while I search for potential buyers."_  Lowduke sticks out his chin, trying to look proud.  _"I am a hunter and ranger.  I track, ensnare, capture or slay wild and exotic beasts.  What I sell is worth thousands of pieces of gold."_

Though Lars believes his words to his friends are spoken softly, you hear Lowduke speaking again. _ "There is nowhere you can speak in this warehouse that I will not hear you.  You have my word as a warrior, a ranger and a man that I will attempt no escape providing you agree to my offer: the sparing of my life and that of my companion in exchange for the treasures I own."  _


----------



## Bannock (Jan 13, 2012)

*OOC:*


I just realized I forgot to mark that Bannock has lost the devil's black glaive, so my bonuses in the last fight were 1 higher than they should have been. Given the extremes of the rolls I don't think it would have made a difference, but I wanted to note it.







Bannock laughs aloud at Kirio's voicing his concern that the group is being cold blooded. He follows Lars into Lowduke's bedchamber and takes a bottle of wine, and hefts the fine longspear to feel its weight and balance. He brings these things back out into the main room.

"This is a beauty. You have some mighty fine weapons, Lowduke. Your double-sword is not my style, but this is more like it. I like you're style. I bet we'd get along if we wasn't tryin' to kill eachother. So, I have to know: How did you get a dragon's egg?"


----------



## The Bashar (Jan 13, 2012)

Hrimr gets himself off the floor and walks over to where the rest of the party is.   He winces a bit as he walks as his lower back is still in pain.  As he rounds the corner he notices Bannock is looking a little worse for wear and casts a healing spell on him.

When Lowduke mentions that his armour is not made of metal Hrimr interest is piqued.

"I wouldn't mind looking at the armour.  It is likely better than my old bear hides."

As the group discusses Lowduke's fate Hrimr looks at Kirio and speaks:

"You know where I stand in these situations."

Hrimr goes to where Lowduke has the animals caged.  









*OOC:*


How many animals are caged?


----------



## Gregor (Jan 13, 2012)

Hrimr, there are 5 locked metal cages (the lock is more of a sliding bolt than an actual tumbler lock): three of them hold grey wolves, one holds a monitor lizard and the another holds a young black bear.  None look mistreated or malnourished.  

Lowduke answers Bannock.  "_I earned that spear on an expedition through the River Kingdoms, a place across the sea and to the south.  I was tracking a great silver boar through a dark forest when I was ambushed by a trio of brigands.  They sought my coin but what they received was an early grave.  I took the spear from the leader of the group and later used it to impale the great boar as it charged me.  I believe it to be magically invested for the blade never dulls or rusts and the fine wood has never bent, cracked or warped.  The purpose of those raven feathers are also beyond me, though they cannot be removed no matter how strong you pull at them. Perhaps your wizard friend can help you make sense of it."_

He takes a shallow breath and coughs again before continuing. _ "As for how I obtained the egg of a green dragon.  Well, that was my greatest achievement.  It is a story best told over a keg of ale before a roaring hearth.  Not from a man bound and defeated.  Untie me.  I have given my word and accept my defeat with honor.  In fact, why not allow me to join you?  I have skills that none of you possess and Ghar, my companion here, is a steadfast and loyal beast.  The tales of Nathan Lowduke are legion and I would add to them before I am sent before Malar in his dark bestial halls of afterlife."_


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jan 13, 2012)

To the group "_Alright, I know some of you may think me cold blooded_" he pauses and smiles evilly "_but I do things for a reason.  I killed the leader of the black horse company because he had attacked us no less than three times.  Those witches in the swamp were... well... crazy.  I would have left her tied up though, she may have made it.  I'm not killing these sods, we attacked them and we have what we want to further our broader goals.  If he crosses us on a go forward basis, then fine, he dies, but not now.  I would not discount his offer out of hand either, he's distasteful perhaps, but last I checked none of us are devotees of Torm either.  We're about to go trecking for an adult green dragon... mayhaps a Ranger is a good idea no?"_

To Lowduke "_So... want to join up eh?  Lets just make sure we all understand the situation here shall we.  As I said, I'm inclined to let you live, and I won't deny your skills are of interest.  My friends however are of the opinion that you are better off dead.  What we do is... dangerous, but I'm sure this does not bother you, you've evoked Malar twice now... not exactly a deity of calm and safe living.  Should you be allowed to accompany us, you would take an equal share going forward, but would have to follow... instructions, yes, and still forfeit... well... everything you have here.  I need to know right now how you got that egg, exactly how.  The other tales can wait, I can even put those to music for you later if you like.  I would answer well, your life in no uncertain measure depends on the answer..._"


----------



## Gregor (Jan 13, 2012)

_"I stole it,"_ says Lowduke with a smirk, _"an act that you and your friends are obviously no strangers to.  The mother is well known in these parts and her lair easily found.  Once located, her feeding and flight patterns were easy to monitor and record over the course of a week.  This allowed for an easy decent into her hatchery and enough time to allow for the hauling of the egg to a safe distance, down wind, where I had stashed a horse and cart.  Dragons are arrogant you see and none would expect that a lone human would attempt such a foolhardy task.  But I am no fool.  That is all you need to know about how I obtained the egg, for the remainder of the information is mundane and relates to my strategies for bivouac, tracking and stealth.  These things are beyond you."_

Lowduke's surviving men are now beginning to awake in their bindings, looks of confusion and fear on their faces.

_"You see how boring and clinical that tale sounds without the appropriate story telling methods?  My greatest achievement told without celebration or remark.  Rangers, hunters, bards and travelers of this world's great roads weep at the injustice."_  He scratches his chin on his shoulder while he collects his thoughts.  _"My desire to join you is primarily because I wish to remain alive.  I am no fool.  To let me go unharmed would be risky to you because I know your faces and it would seem likely that I would seek revenge upon you.  Yet why not let me offer my services to you as a guide and hunter until such time that I earn your trust?  I believe that we share similar goals: to see the world, do battle and achieve greatness."_ 

_"Now, I have told you all you need to know and my treasures are yours.  But know this, should you keep me alive and accept my offer, I will bow to no one.  Make your choice." _


----------



## digimattic (Jan 13, 2012)

Arnir claps his hands happily at Lowduke's final remark, before wincing in pain and looking behind him to the wound he suffered at the hands of the cutlass wielding minion.

"Oh, I quite like this fellow. Much as I think it would be most prudent to kill you, for the very reasons you gave, somehow I think I would enjoy having you around more. But what of your..companions? Who is this fellow?" Arnir points to Beanor before checking that his hands are firmly tied and stuffing a rag in the groggy man's mouth and tying another on top "I'll have no spells cast while we discuss this...."


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jan 13, 2012)

Kirio smiles at Arnir, walks over and hums a tune over him as well, having forgotten his wounds...


----------



## Gregor (Jan 13, 2012)

Nathan answers Arnir.  _"As I said earlier, I care not what you do with these men or their belongings.  Our relationship was defined by my gold filling their purses for service.  I believe that such a service is now at an end, don't you?  As for Baenor, he is a wizard I hired from the refugee camps.  Nothing more and nothing less.  Take his things, dump him in the ocean or set him free, I care not."_  He turns his head to the gagged mage.  _"Nothing personal Baenor.  Just business."_


----------



## The Bashar (Jan 13, 2012)

Hrimr casts Speaks with Animals.  He gives the different species of animals the same speech:

"I am the Druid Hrimr Cavekeeper. My friends and I have defeated the men holding you captive.  I would like to release you back to your homes.  But we are in a city of humans so you will have to obey me until we leave the city.  After which you are free to roam as you wish."









*OOC:*


The spell lasts 5 miuntes


----------



## Gregor (Jan 13, 2012)

Hrimr, the animals begin to make noises as they reply.  Being animals, their replies are not intelligent, but sum up as follows:

_"Lie.  Two-legs no friend.  Follow no one.  Release but leave be."_


----------



## The Bashar (Jan 13, 2012)

Hrimr understands their distrust.  He attempts to use the special techniques he learned in his Druid training to get the animals to trust him.  He crouches down and studies the animals for a minute.  He then softly speaks to them:

"I understand.  You are afraid.  I am a friend, a Druid.  I want you to be free."


----------



## Gregor (Jan 13, 2012)

The animals seem enraged now, barking and clawing at their cages.

_"No! Two legs put us in more metal.  You free, you leave be!  No follow! No trust!"_


----------



## digimattic (Jan 13, 2012)

Arnir pats down the mage to see if there are any items of interest on his person before snapping his head up to see what all the noise is "Hrmir!" he barks over the din "Leave the animals be!"


----------



## Gregor (Jan 13, 2012)

Arnir, the mage named Baenor has the following possessions: masterwork quarterstaff, a dark wooden wand, his spellbook, an amulet made from a piece of quartz and affixed with a golden chain and a vial of liquid.  Empty scroll cases sit in his leather satchel.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jan 13, 2012)

Kirio turns his head briefly at the barking coming from the area with the cages then shakes his head "_What are you doing Hrimr, let those things be, we can't help them and I don't feel like fighting them_"  He turns to Arnir and the others "_Well, I'm for letting Nathan here come along.  With Alric gone we need another blade and a Ranger's skills would come in handy._" He looks at the tied forms of Lowduke's men "_As for the rest I say let them go, we're done with them.  I'm sure none of them holds a grudge..., right?  You're all just happy to be alive and go on your merry way yes?_"  Kirio then roughly pats down the other survivor and the two dead men...


----------



## digimattic (Jan 13, 2012)

Arnir flips through Beanor's spellbook, trying to see if there's anything in there making it worth stealing. If they're to let these men go, he'd rather not have a disgruntled mage on his back, seething at the loss of his spellbook.


----------



## Gregor (Jan 13, 2012)

*GM:*  To make your lives easier, here are all of the valuables you have found: 

Lowduke - Chitinous Armor, Masterwork Two-Bladed Sword 

Baenor the Mage - masterwork quarterstaff, a dark wooden wand, his spellbook, an amulet made from a piece of quartz and affixed with a golden chain and a vial of liquid.  The following spells are in his spellbook: _0th -- Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Disrupt Undead, Flare, Ghost Sound, Light, Mage Hand, Mending, Message, Open/Close, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost, Read Magic, Resistance, Touch of Fatigue. 1st – Alarm, Animate Rope, Shield, Hold Portal, Obscuring Mist, Ray of Enfeeblement, Reduce Person, Shocking Grasp, Sleep, Unseen Servant. 2nd – Acid Arrow, Whispering Wind._

Minions - mundane chain armor, 2 cutlasses, 2 light crossbows, 15 bolts, 43gp among them.

Lowduke's Chambers/Chests - Masterwork Light Crossbow, Masterwork Longspear, 2800gp, 450sp, one small bag containing 4 gems: Jade, Citrine, Pink Pearl and Chrysoberyl.  Lion Skin Rug, Bronzed Dire Wolf Skull, Gold-Tipped Horn.


----------



## digimattic (Jan 15, 2012)

Arnir clicks his tongue as he flips through the spellbook, torn. A week ago he was in a similar position to this mage and feels a pang of empathy at the thought of being without a book....At the same time, there are a few spells in there that he wouldn't mind adding to his collection.

He pulls the gag from Beanor's mouth "You there. What's your story? Tell me why I shouldn't take this book of yours?"


----------



## Gregor (Jan 15, 2012)

The bound mage stares up at Arnie with fear in his eyes.  _"Because my book represents all that I am and all that I have.  It would be kinder to kill me than to rob me of my life's earnings."_


----------



## digimattic (Jan 16, 2012)

Arnir ponders, tapping the blade of his dagger to his lip before pointing to the Staff, Wand, Amulet and vial. "What are these?" he demands.


----------



## Gregor (Jan 16, 2012)

_"My staff is nothing special, but is finely made.  The wand contains a divination spell suitable for reading the thoughts of others.  Lowduke had me use it on buyers during negotiations.  The amulet is a family heirloom and it is invested with abjuration magic to protect the wearer.  The vial contains a potion which empowers the imbiber to fly for a short period of time."_  Baenor frowns._ "Shall I also tell you about the weave of linen in my tunic, or the type of beast the leather on my boots are from?"_


----------



## fromage67 (Jan 16, 2012)

Lars takes the vial and looks at it with curiosity. "This I want! I claim it if nobody objects. Who wouldn't want to fly? I envy you Hrimr."

In private conversation with the others, Lars says: "I don't mind this Lowduke fellow. I kind of like his style. These others we can set free on the outskirts of town."


----------



## digimattic (Jan 16, 2012)

Arnir clicks his tongue "And here I was thinking I should let you live. Maybe I'll just take you up on your offer, slit your throat and dump you in the ocean. Given the situation you find yourself _friend_ your only salvation is to do exactly as I say. Should I inquire as to the nature of your ... rags, I suggest you start counting threads. My associates here do not know me to be a generous or kind man on the whole, is that not so?" Arnir gestures to his companions


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jan 16, 2012)

Kirio nods "_He's not a very nice fellow Baenor, although he's actually thinking about not taking your book, so I'd tell him all he wants to know about the thread count of your clothes and what kind of leather your boots are made from.  Matters not to me though...  As to the loot I just want my share of the gold thank you._"

Looking to the task ahead "_alright, got to get this egg back, it is likely quite heavy, not to mention setting up a warm spot for it back at the house.  Let's set these boys loose and get on with it, maybe we should have brought a cart...?_"


----------



## Gregor (Jan 16, 2012)

_"Ive told you what you need to know,"_ pleads Baenor, _"why humiliate me so?  You've taken my things and bound me against my will.  Just leave me be.  Please."_

While Arnir continues his interrogation, the party works to secure a cart from one of the sodden alleyways and streets, perhaps 'borrowed' from a fish monger or rope maker in the dead of night.  The egg is easily secured, though it likely takes Bannock to lift it.

Presumably you cut Nathan Lowduke's bindings.  After relinquishing his treasure and armor, he sets about equipping himself with some of the lesser weapons and protection.  From the dead minion he takes a chain shirt, a crossbow and 10 bolts.  He sheaths his two-bladed sword across his back and retrieves his pipe, satchel of tobacco and stuffs his pack with clothes, some trail rations and a few bottles of wine.  He then waits by the front door, idly scratching the top of Ghar's head.


----------



## The Bashar (Jan 16, 2012)

Hrimr takes Lowduke's chitin armour.  He's annoyed he can't help the trapped animals.  He may talk to some of the other druids in the Lyceum who may be better with handling animals.  He helps the party transport the egg.  He has some mixed feelings about Lowduke, but he did treat the animals he captured pretty well.  He might not be all that bad.


----------



## Gregor (Jan 16, 2012)

The party leaves the warehouse, pushing the cart down the cobbled streets and heading back to the house in the North Harbour.  Lowduke walks with the party while smoking from his long pipe and sometimes scratching at the long scar on his face.

_"Not sure what you're to do with that egg, but enjoy it.  That thing has brought me more misfortune than anything else and I'm glad to see it gone."_  He smokes for a while, walking in the drizzle.  _"Just keep in mind that if you're thinking of taking that back to its mother ... know that ol' Nazzi is not the kind hearted kind of wyrm.  Over twenty feet long from snout to tail and maybe twice that with the wingspan.  Scales of emerald steel and fangs and claws as long as a scimitar.  The breath she can release from her jaws is a poisonous corrosive gas.  Ha! Not for a king's ransom would I go back to her lake.  So good luck to you if that's where you're headed.  You can count me out!"_

It is around 2 in the morning when you return home wet and tired but in the possession of the dragon's egg.  Nathan whistles when he walks inside, taking a look at your simple but warm home.  He takes out his blade, crossbow and bolts and hands them to Bannock.

_"Sign of good faith friend, you can give them back to me in the morning.  We've gone from almost killing each other to shacking up in a few hours.  Trust is thin right now most likely."_  He tosses down his pack on the floor near the hearth and spreads out his wolf-pelt cloak.  He lays down and continues to smoke his pipe while enjoying the warmth.  Ghar, his wolf lays next to him.  _"May want to keep that egg near the fire lads." _ He says while staring up at the ceiling. 



        *GM:*  Just moving things along.  I'll assume that you either kill or set free the mage and the remaining minion, but that can take place off camera. Arnir, just let me know what you took from Baenor (book, wand, amulet, etc.) and you can all sort out the loot (what I listed on post #1349) when you're back at home.

Also, to save you a post (since detect magic is an at-will cantrip), the following items are magical: Lowduke's Longspear, Light Crossbow and Ankheg Breastplate and Baenor's Amulet, Wand and Spellbook.  The potion is as well, obviously.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jan 16, 2012)

As stated, Kirio is only interested in his share of the gold (OOC: 560 GP and 90 SP for everyone split 5 ways), plus any of the profit from the items they chose to sell.  His curiosity is peaked by the armor however, and although Arnir is clearly more skilled at it, he attempts to determine its exact properties...  After a while he hands it back to Hrimr however "_Ah well, beyond me this, beautiful though.  You should ask Arnir to check it out for you..._"  To the group "I'm off to bed, we should regroup tomorrow and discuss our next steps."


----------



## The Bashar (Jan 16, 2012)

Hrimr takes the gold and the armour from Kirio.

"Thanks.  We all did well tonight.  Things turned out better than expected."

Hrimr then goes to Arnir with the armour.

"Could you identify the enchantment of this armour?  I could try myself, but I'm really no good at this sort of thing."


----------



## fromage67 (Jan 16, 2012)

Lars is delighted to learn that the crossbow is magical and he claims it as well as the potion of flying.

Lars then broaches the subject of their next adventure, "Well, I think it would be foolish to assume that the dragon is good-hearted. We can't go and see her with the egg. We will have to negotiate a trade, egg for Lyre, before she learns where it is."


----------



## Gregor (Jan 17, 2012)

ignore


----------



## digimattic (Jan 17, 2012)

Arnir's eyes narrow as he collects the wand, staff and amulet and heads home with the others, taking his share of the gold happily. The bonding ceremony put him out of pocket considerably, and this is a welcome boost to his coffers.

Back at the house, Arnir takes the i. armor from Hrmir and sets it beside the ii. Crossbow, iii. Long Spear, iv. Amulet, v. Wand. Yawning sleepily, he says "I will identify these items on the morrow. For now, I need some rest....I still feel the effects of that wound...Would any of you mind tending to it?"









*OOC:*


Arnir is at 22/25HP, having not fully recovered from being dead, and not quite healed from the cutlass weilding thug. Regarding Beanor, one of two things happens: If no one protests, Arnir slits the mage's throat and dumps his body into the bear's cage, taking the spellbook with him. If there is any protest to this course of action, he gives the mage a strong warning that he doesn't want to see him again......And takes the book anyway.


----------



## Gregor (Jan 17, 2012)

......ignore again


----------



## The Bashar (Jan 17, 2012)

Hrimr casts a healing spell on Arnir's wounds. 

"Thanks for identifying the armour.  Sleep well."


----------



## digimattic (Jan 17, 2012)

Arnir is up bright an early, needing only a couple hours of rest each night. Heading down to the table where the assorted items are, Arnir casts a spell to aid in his identification and then racks his brain trying to decypher the magical auras for each.


----------



## Gregor (Jan 17, 2012)

At dawn, the party rises.  Today is Thoril, the 17th of Feruvia.

Lowduke is already awake and sitting cross legged on his fur cloak by the hearth.  Ghar lays next to him and dozes.  A thin layer of pipe smoke hangs at ceiling height.  Without turning around he mumbles a good morning and lets you get to your business of planning your next steps.

        *GM:*  Sorry, some of these are out of order.  In an attempt to fix it, I made it more confusing (hence all the ignores above).  Anyway, NEW DAY! lol


----------



## Gregor (Jan 17, 2012)

Arnir, you array the loot on the table in the main room and identify the following:

The wand contains 4 charges of the spell Detect Thoughts (caster level 3rd).

The amulet is an Amulet of Natural Armor +1

The armor is made from a magically treated carapace of an Ankheg.  As such it is a +1 Breastplate and ignores 1 point of acid damage dealt to the wearer.  The material itself weighs just as much as steel but has 1/2 the hardness and hit points.

The Longspear is a named weapon.  It is called the _Spear of the Wayward Scout_ (mechanically its a +1 Longspear).  The three raven feathers are actually Bird Feather Tokens which can be removed and activated once the command word of "Illu-Thirvash" is spoken - an elven word meaning 'fly with haste'.  If not used immediately once removed from the spear, the feather crumbles to dust (i.e. they cannot be removed and sold).

The crossbow is a +1 Light Crossbow.

The value of the staff is unknown to you, but it has no magical properties.

        *GM:*  There is also a bag of four gems and the three pieces of art (the bronzed dire wolf skull, gold tipped horn and lion skin rug) which would require appraising to know the value.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jan 18, 2012)

Kirio gets up early, has a tea and then plays the flute quietly in the corner for about half an hour, thinking and letting the day and the task ahead form in his mind... 

He eventually gets up and joins the others once they are all up "_Well... now the hard part._" he winks at Lowduke.  He sits down with a bit of bread and cheese "_To fill you in a bit, we've been commissioned by the council to secure a Lyre of Building to aid in the providing housing for the refugees.  As it is there is nowhere to put them, and more arrive everyday.  Before you ask we are now doing it out of the kindness of our hearts, but for continued use of this dwelling, access to the lyceum and monetary recompense... of which you get a share of course should you remain with us and share in the risks_."  He pauses and chews a bit...

"_We knew you stole her egg, we also know that the adult mama dragon you enraged happens to possess a Lyre of Building.  So we now have something she wants and vice versa, better, but we're still talking about an enraged adult dragon who also happens to revel in battle and has slightly singed elf on her list of favorite appetizers.  The task is relatively simple, we give her back the egg in exchange for the Lyre... or at least try and convince her that this would be a good thing.  I suggest we approach her... indirectly, and inform her that we are willing to retrieve her egg in exchange for said Lyre.  You actually gave us a means of doing this with that lovely spear; the Bird Feather Tokens can be used to send her a written note, proposing the exchange.  Ballsy but better than trying to ransom her, or going there in person to begin with... what do you all think?_"


----------



## Gregor (Jan 18, 2012)

Lowduke's eyebrows raise.  _"Turn into messenger birds do they?  Wish I had known that.  Would have been useful when out ranging." _ He puffs on his pipe for a moment and lays back on his cloak, propping himself up with an elbow.

_"Now I don't really care where you choose to take that egg or what you do with it.  Its yours now.  If you're taking it back to the Crystal Delve, then I've already warned you appropriately."_  He pauses and removes a small piece of tobacco from his lips with a frown.   

_"But let me see if I understand you correctly Elf ... Kirio was it?  You're implying that you'd like to write a little message and send it to Naizelasa by messenger bird.  You are aware that animals do not go near the Crystal Delve right?  What animal in its right mind would go anywhere near the lair and hunting ground of an adult dragon?  That messenger bird of yours would be plucked out of the air and crunched up like an appetizer!"_  He gives a small chuckle.

_"If I were you, I'd march that egg right back to ol' Nazzy.  But first, I'd lop off the head of some street urchin and bring it with me.  Toss it down in front of the dragon and say: 'oh great and powerful dragon, I have found your egg and killed the man who took it!  Reward me!'"_  He chuckles again.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jan 18, 2012)

"_It's a magical @#g bird that delivers messages, not a wild @#g sparrow I netted out in the square._"  Kirio chews some more "_your plan is just as good, but what's to stop the bitch from eating us quickly instead of slowly as a reward.  We want the Lyre specifically, not a bag of gold or some other trinket.  It's not some dumbass thug we'd be negotiating with, but an evil, intelligent @#g dragon._"


----------



## Gregor (Jan 18, 2012)

_"Steady on, steady on, its early.  The morrow is new and we haven't broken fast or had a sip of ale to celebrate another day of remaining alive.  You need not shout at me elf, for your bright and gaudy clothing is loud enough already."_  He puffs a few more times on his pipe.

_"I'm no wizard so I can't speak to what type of bird would be conjured out of thin air.  But use your head.  You think that bird will speak? Nay.  It'll have a little message on its leg.  You think ol' Nazzy is going to cup the creature softly in its talons and delicately pry open your lovingly written and packed note?  Nay again friend.  But as I say, I'm no wizard, so what do I know?"_

_"Also, her lair is in a lake.  Not on, not beside, but in.  Does our magical messenger bird swim as well as fly?  Will the bird call to the dragon from a branch overlooking the delve? Hmmm? Does that bird speak common or the tongue of wyrms?  Hmmm?  Best you think these things through master elf."_


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jan 18, 2012)

Kirio smirks at Lowduke "_Fine... fair point on the lake arse hole, that's good intelligence, knew they could breath underwater, but good to know on the lair.  Still leaves us with negotiating the exchange with an an evil mature dragon... master hunter.  I'm good with words but again, we are not talking about a stupid thug like the one you had manning your door last night_."  

Kirio begins to pace "_So... I'd rather she "secure" our services as it were in exchange for the lyre.  If that means going there to talk to the bitch then fine, I'm willing, but we are not bringing the egg, at least not with us for the first meeting... say leave it behind hidden not far.  If I were her I'd just rip our faces off and take back my egg if it's right there._"


----------



## The Bashar (Jan 18, 2012)

Hrimr listens to Lowduke and Kirio discuss their plan.  When there is a moment of silence he decides to interject. 

"Maybe half of the party should go speak to the dragon and the other half transport the egg to a spot a decent distance from the dragon's den.  The party that speaks to the dragon informs her that we have the egg and that we want the lyre.  If she gives us the lyre we take her to where her egg is waiting.  If she refuses or threatens to harm you, then you let her know that if you don't return to the other party members they will destroy the egg at sundown.

I'd hate to destroy the egg, but if the dragon is evil this may be the only way to make this work."


----------



## Gregor (Jan 18, 2012)

_"Well, good luck to you and yours as you figure out this dill of a pickle."_ says Nathan as he stands up and clasps on his fur cloak.  _"Might as well see to a bit of breakfast..."_ he mumbles as he heads to rummage through your kitchen.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jan 18, 2012)

"_This is a full grown dragon Hrimr... I'm not threatening her with sh@t.  We cannot intimidate it, and would be blindingly lucky to have any of us survive a fight with her.  We have to get her to agree to an exchange... I know I'm good at scaring people, but I'm not trying to intimidate a dragon, clear._"


----------



## digimattic (Jan 18, 2012)

Arnir approaches Ghar cautiously, calling out to Lowduke "Can I pet him? Such a proud beast..."

Petting the beast (or not, depending on the wolf's temper), Arnir listens, nodding his head in agreement with Kirio "I really think our best hope is to get ourselves in front of her somehow and make the deal. I'd be wary of her wanting to capture one of us and setting terms of her own, however."









*OOC:*


Shall I take it from the lack of replies that no one protested to Arnir's killing of Beanor?


----------



## Gregor (Jan 18, 2012)

Through a mouthful of bread and cheese, you hear Lowduke from the kitchen.  _"Aye, Ghar won't bite unless I tell him to, he's hunting or you piss him off."_  He walks back out, taking another bite from a stale heel of a loaf. _ "In time, I can teach you some simple commands and behavior that he'll respond to.  Perhaps."_


----------



## The Bashar (Jan 18, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Sorry I implied earlier that Hrimr would protest killing bound prisoners to Kirio.  The same would apply to Arnir.  So safe to say we disarmed them and let the go?


----------



## digimattic (Jan 18, 2012)

Arnir smiles happily and sits beside the hulking wolf, reminding him of the hounds his father kept in his kennel. He scratches behind the great beast's ears and under its chin, noting how thick and dense the wolf's coat is. Arching his eyebrow he says "There is _no_ way I will destroy a dragon egg...it's a _dragon_. No, we just need to out-think a hyper-intelligent, utterly malevolent yet law abiding creature.  _there's a good boy!_" he says softly to Ghar


----------



## digimattic (Jan 18, 2012)

*OOC:*


Yeah, okay Dave. Arnir does take the Mage's spellbook though


----------



## fromage67 (Jan 19, 2012)

Lars adds to the discussion, "What other way do we have of delivering a message? The dragon lives at the bottom of a lake, you say? Does it sense what goes on outside the water?"

"Maybe we should just travel to the swamp without the egg and negotiate an exchange at a neutral and 'safe' site. Within sight of the city walls, say."


----------



## Gregor (Jan 19, 2012)

_"Near the city walls?"_ scoffs Lowduke.  _"The Crystal Delve sits in the middle of a vast wood towards the tip of the peninsula."_  He narrows his eyes but keeps a smirk on his face.  _"By Malar, you all really do need a ranger.  Pass me your map."_

Unrolling your maps, Lowduke shows you by tapping on the large forest on the southwest of the peninsula.  "_Aye, right in the middle here.  Reckon its about two hours march from here since we'll have to go through woodlands.  I'm happy to guide you to the edge and show you my trail.  We should leave soon though, early morning are best for this sort of thing.  Ol' Nazzy will be full from her hunt last night."_


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jan 19, 2012)

Kirio stops pacing and sighs "_Alright... well, not getting around it, we will need to talk to big green and scaly, and hopefully she will choose to talk not eat.  So, unless anyone objects, we go there, without egg, and see what we see.  Objective is to state we think we can get her egg back, but would like her to pay for the service with the Lyre... Objections?_"


----------



## The Bashar (Jan 19, 2012)

Hrimr nods

"No objections here.  This is quite the pickle we find ourselves in.  Dealing with Dragons!  Damn magical beasts."


----------



## Gregor (Jan 19, 2012)

*To the Crystal Delve!*

With an accord on your next course of action, you pack your bags, equip your weapons and head out onto the road.  The egg remains near your hearth for warmth and is safely locked up in the house.

Nathan Lowduke leads you out of the North Harbour, down past the South Harbour and out onto an old wagon-rutted dirt road.  The road passes some old moss-covered ruins of what looks like ancient baths and rolls over some hills on its way south and west.  _"This damnable weather"_, mumbles Lowduke, _"it never stops raining.  Why?  I've been to Seaquen before and it never rained like this ... its been a blasted month!"_

After an hour of walking along the old road, you come upon an old mill on the edge of a great wood.  The mill has long since been out of service, but some of the logging trails still lead into the forest.  Nathan guides you forward to one specific trail and begins to look around: under ferns, the bark of trees, the muddy ground.  Satisfied, he takes out his pipe and begins to pack it.  _"This was my trail, I see some of my markings.  The trail ends about fifteen minutes into the wood at which point you'll need to find a small brook.  If you follow the flow of water, it'll take you directly to the lake.  Good luck.  I'll be here when you get back ... no sense going in there if the dragon picked up my scent the last time I was here.  It'll mean the death of you all."_

The trail continues just as described and the brook is easily located; bubbling up from between a cluster of mossy rocks.  The forest itself is eerily quiet and ancient.  Thick coniferous pines and firs dominate, with a few clusters of dire birch and oak.  Ferns, moss and small shrubbery cover the ground.  

Occasionally, as you hike along the stream, you pass strange clumps of ground that appear to have been scorched and dried out - rocks corroded and partially disintegrated, trunks of trees perforated with small holes.  The bones of large mammals like elk and moose lay in clumps in these places and a faint chemical smell fills your nostrils.  Sometimes you pass even stranger sights: clusters of buildings in a variety of architectural styles: stone martello towers, high cupola structures, and buildings held aloft by flying buttresses.  All of these obviously seem out of place and all have been smashed and left to be reclaimed by the forest.  Here and there, deep claw marks cover much of the masonry.

Finally you come upon the Crystal Delve.  The wide deep lake sits in a clearing ringed with ancient trees.  More ruined architecture sits on the shores and huge piles of bones sit here and there.  The air is thick with a cloying chemical scent and besides the soft splashing from the brook joining the lake, there is no sound.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jan 19, 2012)

> "This damnable weather", mumbles Lowduke, "it never stops raining. Why? I've been to Seaquen before and it never rained like this ... its been a blasted month!"




Kirio smiles at Lowduke then frowns a little "_your are perceptive... I don't know why it is raining all the time, but there are unnatural things affecting the weather;  a damaged artifact that is likely causing the Astral Plane to be suffused with energy from the plane of fire...  I don't know if this rain is related, but winter is not ending further north...  Are winters here generally rainy do you know?  I had simply assumed that winters here were... wet.  Maybe something else is occurring here?_" 

*** 

At the lake
 _Oh for the love of f@#$... I hate dragons!_ 

Kirio looks around at the strange scenery, obviously uncomfortable.  If if was not raining you would probably be able to see a layer of sweat forming on his brow...  He looks to the others "_No aggressive moves!  No insults!!  No threats of ANY kind!!!  If she wants to she kills us all; we are only leaving here alive if she choses to let us do so..._"  He clears his throat and speaks clearly over the water from the shore, his heart pounding in his chest as he addresses the dragon... "_Oh mighty Naizelasa, we humbly beg an audience with you.  We have heard of your plight, your missing unborn child.  We believe we could mutually assist each-other, should you chose to let us do so and should you wish to hear out the frightened inferior creatures we so obviously are..._"


----------



## Gregor (Jan 19, 2012)

Kirio, your words echo across the stretch of water.  When you're done speaking the eerie silence returns.  You exchange uneasy glances as the surface of the pool remains still.

Then, suddenly, a great green form bursts up from the depths.  Huge waves cascade, churned white with foam, and roll over themselves.  The creature exits with force and spreads its leathery wings to carry its momentum into flight.  A great roar exits its maw, which chills your blood and the heavy sweep of its wings carries the beast audibly into the air.  It makes one quick half circle and lands upon the broken masonry of a shattered tower near the shore.  It flaps its wings a few more times and then folds them back as it narrows its large eyes at you.  You stand about 60 feet from the beast and Lowduke's description was accurate: the dragon is around 20 feet in length with green-enameled scales covering its body and muscled limbs.  A crest runs along the length of its head, joining with a greater crest that runs down its back to the end of its spiked tail.  Fangs as long as daggers fill its mouth and talons as long and sharp as scimitars grip into the stone of the tower.

"Who dares call upon me here in my lair?!" it calls with a voice ancient and deep and unmistakably female.  "Answer me fleshlings!"


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jan 19, 2012)

Kirio can't help but admire the beautiful creature... He vows that if he survives he will try to emulate the emerald sheen of her scales in his capes... he is also legitimately terrified, he cannot help but think back to Gate Pass and the Red Dragon that literally caused him to temporarily lose his mind with fear.  He bows deeply, then kneels to one knee before the beast "_Forgive our intrusion oh mighty one.  I am Kirio, the effusive.  We have heard of the crime perpetrated against you, and have come to you in hopes of being hired to assist you.  Our community has great need of an artifact in your possession, and in return for it, we would be willing to risk all to retrieve your child for you._"


----------



## digimattic (Jan 19, 2012)

Arnir's mouth drops in awe as he stands in the much, bow slung over his shoulder. The red dragon in Gate Pass was terrifying enough, but here, now, up close, Arnir can see two of the weapons of death and destruction the beast possess, and the pungent scent of acid serves as reminder of a third. As the rain pelts him and beads on the wool of his cloak, Arnir hopes to Mystra that Kirio is up to the task of dealing with this dragon.

Following Kirio's cue, Arnir drops to a knee in the rain sodden earth and lets his elder do the talking.









*OOC:*


Greggy, with your permission, Arnir casts mage armour on himself back when they separate from Lowduke.


----------



## Gregor (Jan 19, 2012)

The dragon rears her head and roars into the air.  The force of the cry almost causes you to place your hands over your ears.  Wisps of thick greenish-blue gas trail from her nostrils when she turns her head towards you.

"My hatchling!?" she cries.  "You dare come before me and twist a dagger in my heart as I mourn?  You demand treasures from my hoard in exchange for my stolen spawn?!  How do I know it was not you who crept into my lair like filthy thieves!?"  Another roar and wisps of gas.  "Answer and speak the truth or I shall dine on sweet elven meat this day!"

        *GM:*  That's fine Arnir.  You all had about an hour in the woods so you can all cast whatever you like before hand.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jan 19, 2012)

Kirio's heart skips a beat at the creatures's fury, but he manages to stay calm and replies "_I can assure you oh great one that we are not the ones who committed this horrible crime against you. I am not a wise creature, but I am wise enough not to cross a Dragon; I am sure you would recognize our scent were I lying to you.  As to demands I am under no illusion as to our position here, our continued existence is at your indulgence, and so I would never presume to make demands of you.  We are offering revenge and the return of your egg, as is only right, should you deem us worthy of the task.  In return we beg for your assistance.  We have great need of a Lyre of building.  If you would be willing to part with it, if even temporarily, in exchange for our assistance, its power would help save many in our community._."


----------



## Gregor (Jan 19, 2012)

The dragon breathes a steady stream of gas from its nostrils as it listens to your words.  

"You know your place Elf," says Naizelasa, "a mere worm between my talons if I wished it so."  She grips one claw on some masonry, crushing it slightly and sending cracks across the stone.  "I will accept, for now, that you are no thieves.  You are brazen for coming here, but you show respect to your betters.  If you speak the truth and not only know where my lost egg can be found, but are willing to retrieve it, then I am willing to strike a bargain with you.  Return my egg to me, safe and unspoiled, and in return I shall allow you to borrow my Lyre.  However, you shall remain here, as my ... guest ... until the remainder of your party completes the transaction.  When my egg is returned, you shall go free ... also safe and unspoiled.  Should your friends not return then I will dine on a sweet elven treat.  Should my egg be spoiled in any way, then I will scour the flesh from all of your bones.  You have one day.  I suggest you start walking."


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jan 19, 2012)

Kirio sighs, contrasting emotions of relief and dread at the prospect of spending time as a "guest" to Naizelasa.  He gets up and bows again "_I thank you for your indulgence oh wise Naizelasa.  I shall briefly confer with my friends and then will gladly remain as your... guest._" He turns to his companions "_Well now... that is that.  I will stay with Naizelasa as she commands.  You go see if you can retrieve the egg yes, my life seems to depend on it.  I will look forward to your return tomorrow..., pray do not tarry..._"  With that he turns back to the dragon and walks a few steps towards her "_I fear I cannot breath under water as you can mighty one, shall I make camp on the shore?  I have a smattering of talent with the flute.  If you will permit it, I will happily perform for you to pass the time should you wish it?_"


----------



## Bannock (Jan 20, 2012)

Bannock stands in awe on the shore with the others. He leans on his glaive - Lowduke's spear being strapped to his back - and daydreams of riding atop Naizelasa into battle against Ragesia. The thought of spewing forth acid-breath on his enemies gives him a warm happy sensation. He's also a bit entertained by the predicament that Kirio has talked himself into, though it doesn't stop him from opening his own mouth.

"He plays as well as he blabs, mighty Lady! I bet he doesn't taste too good though. And so bony. We'll get your egg right quick so you don't have to sour your tongue on 'im."

In the event that Naizelasa doesn't decide to impale Bannock in a fit of pique, he suggests to the others that they make haste and return to the trail.


----------



## digimattic (Jan 20, 2012)

Arnir grabs Bannock by the arm and puts a considerable amount of his strength into trying to drag the big man away and beat a hasty retreat "Silence you fool! Let's find her egg and be done with this!"


----------



## Gregor (Jan 20, 2012)

The party, sans Kirio, marches back along the path, hoping not to hear the dragon crunching down on the elf.  Instead, you hear the melodic tune of his flute which follows you for some time before being lost amidst the ancient trees and bubbling brook.

Lowduke is happily smoking from his pipe when you return and joins you in your walk back to the house.  The egg is quickly prepared and then the group, hoping not to tempt fate or Naizelasa's taste for elf, begins to push the cart back towards the woods.

It is approaching dusk by the time you finally push the heavy cart down the side of the brook and up to the lake.  Lowduke continues to wait by the edge of forest.  When you arrive, tired, sweaty and sodden from the non stop rain, Kirio is seated on the shore of the lake.  Naizelasa lounges in the shallows, watching the elven bard with an iron stare.  

********
Kirio, you spend most of the day playing for the dragon and lounging on the beach.  She leaves only once, for a period lasting no more than twenty minutes, and her return is heralded by the heavy heaving sound of wings and the death cries of a stag impaled on the fangs in her mouth.  She feasts but always watches you until the party returns.  
********

Seeing the cart loaded with the egg, the dragon bursts into the air and glides down towards the cart.  You scatter from the huge creature, hoping not to be clipped by a wing or crushed underfoot.  Up close, she is ancient and terrible and her front claws cradle the massive egg.

"My hatchling!" she cries, "my precious, precious hatchling."

Her huge wings flap, kicking up dirt, loose moss and bits of bone into your faces.  She lifts into the air and rests in a cluster of ruined masonry some hundred feet away from you.  After delicately placing her unborn child in some special place, she returns to the air, only to dive into the depths of the lake.  The splash is magnificent, as if some great boulder or catapult shot tumbled into the water.  After ten minutes, she returns in another splash of water, clutching some items in her front claws.  Landing with a thud on the beach, she lays out some items and speaks.

"You have acted honorably and lived up to your words.  My child is safe and so too will your flute playing morsel go free."  She gestures to the items before her.  "Take my Lyre and do what you will with it.  However, know that I expect its return within thirty passages of Selune.  I know your faces and will find you if you keep a borrowed item for longer than allowed.  We dragons take our hoards rather seriously."  Some dark blue-green gas streams from the edges of her maw, as if to punctuate the point.  "For your actions I also feel it incumbent upon me to offer an additional reward.  Take these coins and use them for whatever purpose serves ... they take up too much space and silver is so pedestrian.  I thank you again, but know this.  Our business is concluded.  Carry this message back to your community of sheep: this lair is off limits save to return my lyre within one month.  Now go!"

With a final roar, she flaps her wings and flies back over to where she lay her egg.  With narrow reptilian eyes, she monitors you as you collect the loot.

        *GM:*  On the beach is a gorgeous gem-encrusted and rune-covered Lyre.  Next to it is a large sodden wooden chest filled with no less than 10,000 silver pieces.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jan 20, 2012)

Krio, happy to be leaving the disconcerting company of the dragon behind, spends a lot of the time on the walk back trying to emulate the emerald green of the dragon's scales on his cape... 

Once back at the house, he counts out his share of the silver pieces and grins  (OOC: aprox 1666 each six ways, leaves 4 extra...) "_not bad for a day sitting around playing..._"  After lugging the pile of coins to his room, he returns downstairs and addresses the others "_alright, best get the Lyre to the Lyceum right away, given they only have a month to start using it.  We should all go... wouldn't do to get mugged after all that and lose the damned thing.  If we're lucky there will be time to hit an inn afterwards for some food and wine no?_"

With that Kirio takes the lyre and heads for the door.  Once at the Lyceum (assuming no hiccups along the way) he asks for an audience with Simon, anxious to be rid of the Lyre, and away for a much needed drink.

Once before Simon, Kirio bows and relays their tale  "_Good evening to you friend Simon... here as promised is the Lyre of Building, acquired at no small risk, requiring some rather tense negotiations with a full grown Green Dragon and no small amount of groveling... something I'm not all that used to.  I will say for her however that she is a creature of her word, and has I think a genuine appreciation of music, as I am here talking to you, and not slowly being digested in her gullet.  I will note however that Naizelasa stipulated that the Lyre was on loan, not a gift.  It will have to be returned in a month's time, or she will quite likely come here, slay the six of us, and then lay ruin to Seaquen until it is returned...  As I said, she is a creature of her word, I would strive to make use of the Lyre quickly and then return it without delay...  Rest assured I will compose a ballad that will better relay the glory of this little adventure, but it is late... I believe there was mention of payment, and you have to plan how best to use that Lyre over the coming weeks.  I will take this opportunity to ask however... is there anything else the Lyceum would find useful seeing as we have completed the two major tasks you had assigned us?_"  Having finished his little speach, Kirio throws back his emerald cape and takes a seat, awaiting Simon's reply.


----------



## Gregor (Jan 20, 2012)

Simeon looks exhausted but is pleased to welcome you into his office, high atop the Lyceum's central tower.  

"You have done another great service for Seaquen my friends.  I was not wrong to place my trust in you.  This Lyre will ensure that we construct new housing and fortifications.  One month is not much time, but we must take what we can get."  He begins to draft up some documents while talking with you.  "I must say, you are beginning to earn a bit of a reputation here in the city.  Many are talking about the adventurers from Gate Pass who have come to help counter the threats from Ragesia ... and maybe even Shahalesti.  Once word gets out that you took an item from a dragon, I think you may be celebrities!"  He laughs while continuing to write.  "This document I am preparing is a request from the treasury for an amount of 2,000 gold pieces which was our agreed contractual payment for the acquisition of the Lyre.  Given the hour, I can not give you said monies now.  However, the treasury will send the money, under guard, to your home tomorrow morning."  He finishes writing, folds the paper and begins to melt some wax to seal it.

"With the Lyre and Decanter in our possession, we should be able to seriously improve the situation around here - fresh water and irrigation, housing, defences.  This pleases me greatly.  As for you, I suggest you take some time off and rest.  There is a big performance on the Wayfarer's Theatre Galleon on the 28th of Feruvia, only ten days.  You all have your tickets so I'll see you there.  Take care and thank you again."

With that, you leave Simeon's office and head out for a night of drink and relaxation.

        *GM:*  At this point, you all have 10 days to spend as you wish: crafting, research, performing, etc.  Just let me know what you're up over that time and then we'll move forward to the performance.


----------



## The Bashar (Jan 20, 2012)

Hrimr is glad to have helped the people of Seaquen.  Things will improve for all the refugees in town now that they will have water and shelter.  As the party leaves the Lyceum Hrimr bids them a good night.

"I have a few things I'd like to take care of.  I assume you'll be going to the Inn to celebrate?  If so I will meet you there!"

Hrimr heads in the direction of the warehouse where the retrieved the dragon egg from Lowduke.  The stench of the dead guards permeates the volume of the warehouse.  Hrimr heads to the cages of the animals and casts Speak with Animals.

"I will let you go now.  Not all of us are evil and out to hurt you.  Return to your homes."

Hrimr opens the cages of the animals.  They are weak from their time in captivity and slow to move.  Once all the cages are open Hrimr turns into an Eagle and flies up on top of the crates.  He motions to the opened doors with his wings and waits for the animals to leave.  Once they are gone he flies through the broken sky light and heads to the Inn to see if the party is still there celebrating.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jan 20, 2012)

Kirio HP for Level 6


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jan 20, 2012)

OOC: Was talking to Greg over lunch, and he said we should split loot from dragon quest 5 ways, seeing as Lowduke didn't actually do anything.  So that's 2000 SPs each, and 400 GPs each...


----------



## The Bashar (Jan 20, 2012)

Hrimr Hitpoints for Level 6


----------



## Bannock (Jan 20, 2012)

Bannock Level 6 HP.

Gah! Every time! Pretty soon I'm going to have to be called Bannock the Glass-Jawed.

Edit: If no one objects, Bannock will claim the Amulet of Natural Armour, since I have pretty low HP for your de-facto tank, and relatively low AC as well. In addition, Bannock will sell the magic longspear in order to purchase a +1 magic glaive. I'm not sure what the sale price of the longspear is. A +1 magic longspear's price is about 2300gp, but with the feather ability, I don't know.


----------



## fromage67 (Jan 21, 2012)

Lars HP (Have rolled a 2 3 lvls in a row. Going for the world record here...)

edit: Phew! Needed that!


----------



## digimattic (Jan 23, 2012)

Arnir nods to Simeon as they receive their reward "I would appreciate it, Simeon, were you able to leave out my part in this. I have had some...trouble...of late and wish to keep a low-profile while in Seaquen."









*OOC:*


BOOOOOOO


----------



## Gregor (Jan 23, 2012)

*Off to the Wayfarer Show (The Spectacular Trial of Toteth Topec)*

*Markth, the 28th of Feruvia*

It is late afternoon and you are all sitting around in your house.  Freshly bathed and crisply dressed, you prepare to head out to the Wayfarer's performance.  For the last ten days you have busied yourselves with personal endeavors and have been constantly reminded, whether from Simeon, occasional stop-ins from Katrina, or other members of the council you have encountered in the streets, that your presence is requested and needed at the show.  As relative heroes in Seaquen and members of the only delegation from Gate Pass, your appearance has been explained as a matter of both diplomatic and morale-building necessity.  Perhaps some of you are annoyed at having to attend such a show, or maybe you relish the chance to get out and do something leisurely while in the presence of wealthy merchants, diplomats, army commanders, high priests and wizards.

The patter of rain on the windows is quite loud today.  In fact, the weather has been worsening over the course of your period of rest.  Drizzle has turned to steady rain, grey skies have turned dark and thunder and lightning are more prevalent.  Farmers, refugees and mages alike mutter about the foul weather while they sip drinks in warm taverns.  Some say it is a curse, others an omen of the war to come.  All agree that it is highly unusual.    

The clip-clop of a group of horses and the clatter of wagon wheels across cobblestones heralds the late afternoon arrival of a carriage outside.  Moments later comes a steady rap of a staff against your front door.  You gather your tickets and ever-present weapons and gear, Lowduke having pocketed the long since departed Alric's, and bundle up your cloaks.  You step into the street where the rain falls in sheets and thunder murmurs over head.  A man in the livery of the Lyceum leads you to a covered carriage pulled by four draft horses.  He opens the door to the carriage and lets you in.  Ghar barks a faint farewell to his master from inside the house.

Already seated inside the carriage is the ravishing Katrina.  Her red dress-like robe carries a long slit up the leg and the plunging neckline leaves nothing to your imagination.  Next to her sits your friend Torrent, whose warrior-priest clothing and equipment make for a stark contrast.  Katrina offers a sly flirty grin, but Torrent is overjoyed to see you and asks for stories about your adventurers which have already reached her ears.

The carriage moves through the North Harbour and eventually comes upon the docks.  There, through the curtained window of the carriage, you can see the large Wayfarer galleon bobbing slightly in the choppy bay.  Coloured streamers  attached to lines and sails whip in the wind and a few large boats carry audience members from the docks to the ship.  

As a group, you wait on the rainy docks for a few minutes until a boat arrives to shakily carry you out into the bay.  The Elven Armada looms on the horizon, but do not seem interested in disrupting the festivities aboard the galleon.  Katrina complains about the water ruining her hair and dress, but Torrent seems to revel in the heave of the waves, staring stoically out at sea.  After a bumpy trip to the Galleon, you climb up some rigging and arrive on a slippery deck where cloaked Wayfarers lead you towards an open hatch which leads down into the hold of the vessel.  The striking half-elven Guildmistress Sheena Larkins stands under a parasol held by her personal assistant and bodyguard, a hulking man known as Hawkins.  She offers her personal greeting to you and thanks you for your presence and commitment to this event of fostering cooperation and morale amongst the refugees and diverse governments and interests represented on the council.  

You all step into the hatch and follow an ornate circular staircase down into the belly of the ship.  You stop on a landing, where more Wayfarers cast minor cantrips to dry your cloak and clothing while your tickets are checked.  You are offered warm, mulled wine and then taken through a door and into the theater itself.  

The first thing you notice upon entering the theater is that the space is impossibly four to five times larger than it should be given the size of the ship.  The theater is lit by dozens of lanterns, and lenses over the stage focus spotlights on a curtain stitched with a pattern of fire. Ushers costumed as monsters and angels guide people to their seats and close to over a hundred people are already seated.  Barely visible in shadows cast by lanterns are relief carvings that imply countless archetypes of fiction. There are no  windows, so when the lights dim and the drone of tuning instruments being played by unseen performers seems to seep out through the walls, it is easy to believe that you are no longer part of the same world you were in moments before - which may in fact be true.  As you take your assigned seats, right in the very last row and near the door, you see that Simeon, Kiernan, the council dignitaries and the foreign diplomats are all seated up front.  You settle in for the show to start and sip your mulled wine while the faint sounds of thunder rumble outside.  

        *GM:*  I've assumed that you have spent the last 10 days of downtime doing anything you wish in town: research, studying at the Lyceum, crafting, performing, shopping, whoring, drinking heavily, etc.  You can either post a synopsis of how you spent your time, or merely send me an email and we can discuss off screen.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jan 23, 2012)

Kirio sits and enjoys his drink slowly taking in the scene "_I will never tire of this ship... the sheer audacity of the power being put on display here... for a performance!  Mad bastards... I miss them sometimes._"


----------



## digimattic (Jan 24, 2012)

*OOC:*


All this is retroactively done, Arnir was not finished his frantic house-cleaning






Arnir spends his ten days scurrying around frantically, going to markets, visiting the lyceum and....tinkering away with gems and bits of string....


----------



## Gregor (Jan 24, 2012)

*GM:*  Arnir, its difficult for you to discern the value of the old historical tablets.  Some you can tell would be valuable to certain buyers, while others may be merely curios from a forgotten time.  Individually therefore, it is difficult to know what you can get for them.  However, as a set, you're more likely to earn more money and you figure that you could acquire 200 gold pieces at the Lyceum or from a merchant.

You hazard that the gold tipped horn is worth 50gp, the bronzed skull is worth 75gp and the lion pelt 110gp.

Your estimates on the gems are as follows: Jade is 120gp, Citrine 25gp, Pink Pearl 160gp.

Additionally, the masterwork quarterstaff of Baenor is worth 150gp.

Assuming it was sold over the 10 days and divided up amongst the members of the party, everyone earns a further *178gp*.


----------



## digimattic (Jan 24, 2012)

*OOC:*


Yep, done over the course of the week - the tablets are sold to the Lyceum to add to their archives, the rest can be sold off as needed. Almost done here!







Arnir works slavishly for better part of the week consolidating his knowledge into a single spellbook. The process takes him two full days working tirelessly for 22 hours, taking only minor breaks. On the third day, he changes pace entirely and heading to the market he purchases a number of opulent things, silks, gems, cloth-of-gold and the like. Working away in his room for the next four days, he emerges, tired looking but with two headbands.

The first he gives to Kirio. it is made of what looks like solid silver, but the slightly duller shine and its flexibility indicate that it has been made of incredibly finely woven strands of the precious metal The band is perfectly uniform in thickness at 2cm thick, and along its circumference are 6 small, but dazzling emeralds held in place with more of the same cloth-of-silver. He hands it to Kirio with a slight flourish "I trust this will be sufficient." 

The second headband he places on his own head, using it to hold back his long dark hair. It too is a silver band, though it is made from impossibly fine silk with threads of pure gold woven sparingly throughout. In the sunlight, you can see a number of small, fiery diamonds and rubies have been woven into the band.


----------



## The Bashar (Jan 24, 2012)

Hrimr gasps at the size of the theatre.  

"Wow, the size of this place is amazing.  Once we're back home you'll have to tell me how they do this Kirio."


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jan 24, 2012)

> He hands it to Kirio with a slight flourish "I trust this will be sufficient."




Kirio takes the headband and examines it... he then places it on his head to hold back his long grey hair.  The effect is surprisingly... fetching.  The older and suddenly radiant looking older elf grins at Arnir from ear to ear "_It most certainly is my young friend, I am in no small measure impressed; good work!_"

*********************

knowledge check on wayfairer stage inside Galleon...


----------



## Bannock (Jan 24, 2012)

Bannock spends most of his time during the week continuing to hammer and saw and lathe and sand at his crossbow. Each component takes meticulous refining. Work proceeds slowly.

For the Wayfarer's show, Bannock is dressed rather strikingly in a gold silk raiment slashed with crimson and grey over his full plate armor, which he spent a full day repairing and polishing to a mirror finish. He is cleaner and more brightly dressed than on any day since he joined with the party.

As they approach their seats, he waves at people he's met before and calls out to serving staff, requesting ale for himself and the others.


----------



## Gregor (Jan 25, 2012)

*The show begins...*

Starting at the back of the theater and cascading forward, lantern flames flicker and vanish, drawing your attention toward the spotlit stage. When only a handful of lanterns remain, violins, cellos, and a tinny drumroll sound from the walls, seeming to come from nowhere. The last lanterns are snuffed, the curtain slowly crawls to the forty-foot high ceiling, and then even the spotlights die, fading like the setting sun, white to orange to blood red. The drum rises to a crescendo, and then go silent just as a man strides onto stage, a spotlight snapping him into view.

He hurries across the stage and casts a furtive glance to the audience. You recognize the actor, under layers of magic and illusion, as Giorgio the Wayfarer from the Council meeting. He plays the role of the ancient orc geomancer, Toteth Topec, clad in a white traveling robe of ancient times. Then from the shadows of the theater’s ceiling, a serpent dives like a pearly lightning bolt, snapping its jaws just as Toteth dives out of reach. Violin strings cry out in fright from the walls. The geomancer somersaults to his feet and pulls a long black staff from under his robe.  The serpent rises into the air, snarling in rage, its tail whipping past Toteth like the trough of a iridescent wave. Just when the dragon’s tail is almost out of reach, Toteth leaps and graps the tail one hand, holding his long club of a staff in the other.

Drums sound, horns cheer, and the audience gasps as, flying through the air, Toteth clambers up the beast’s back, fights off it’s thundering bites, digs his hand into the monster’s eye, and cracks out one of the dragon’s teeth with a ferocious swing of his staff. The wyrm bucks and vanishes into the shadowed sky, and Toteth flips and rolls twenty feet to the ground, stones cracking where his hands and feet strike.

The audience stands and applauds, and so begins The Spectacular Trial of Toteth Topec.

[sblock="for Kirio"]Kirio, you have no idea how the theatre could be possible, save that it is obviously extremely high magic - probably planar magic. [/sblock]


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jan 25, 2012)

> "Wow, the size of this place is amazing. Once we're back home you'll have to tell me how they do this Kirio."




Kirio winks at Hrimr "_you'd be better served asking Arnir, I haven't a clue how they do it.  It's probably something to do with planar magic, but this is wayyyy beyond my abilities or comprehension... just drink and suspend belief, served me well when I was here last._"

*********************************************

Kirio stands up and applauds with the rest "_Giorgio is an obtuse prick, but he can act I'll give him that much..._"


----------



## Gregor (Jan 25, 2012)

*Act One*

Singing and cartwheeling primitives at the far end of the world celebrate Toteth Topec as a great hero, for he has saved their town from a dragon, but the geomancer does not care. He travels to find great magic, to find  immortality.

His journeys carry him to many foreign lands where he fights strange beasts, all the while pursued in the shadow by the opaline dragon. He befriends three mages along the way, each helping him at a different leg of his journey with their control over flames, winds, and sea, but ultimately Toteth travels alone in a great desert, under the searing sun. Demons assault him, heat drives him mad, and he sees a vision of the Stormchaser Eagle crashing to the earth before him. Feathers burst across the theater, floating through the air, and when people grab them out of the air they see that they’re not illusions. 

Then everyone looks up to see Toteth passed out, and the dragon hovering over him. But before it can strike, a beautiful, dark-skinned woman in green robes finds Toteth, falls across his body, and prays for help. Light beams from the heavens, and the dragon flees again to the shadows. As the stage fades to darkness, the woman carries Toteth to her home, and a deep percussive thrum shakes the theater, like the beating of a massive heart.

********

A musical intermission takes place now, and in a voice louder than is appropriate, Katrina blurts out: "Could they be any more heavy handed with these allusions?!"


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jan 25, 2012)

Kirio laughs out loud at Katrina's impropriety and mutters "_Never does seem happy that one... wonder if she's drunk or just doesn't appreciate the theater?_"


----------



## Gregor (Jan 25, 2012)

"Never happy?  I do believe you must be projecting my effeminate friend.  I am an advisor to some of the highest mages on the continent due to my extensive arcane repertoire and my personal experience with Ragesian Inquisitors.  I am quite happy thank you, and a lover of great art and theatre.  And what are you?  The errand boy ... oh and a brigand if my memory serves."  She delivers a smug grin.  "Pity you're not in the show.  I was under the impression that you were some kind of performer ... a mummer if I am not mistaken?  Must not be very good if you're watching the show instead of acting in it."  She turns back to the rest of the group and continues.

"What I was saying to those without an attitude problem was that these allusions are incredibly banal.  It is so obvious that the council is pandering to the audience of diplomats and representatives from abroad.  Consider it.  The dragon is Ragesia, the air mage is Ostalin, the fire mage is Dassen, the water mage is Shahalesti, and Toteth, an earth mage, is Sindaire. The woman in green is meant to represent Seaquen, coming to aid Dassen. The division of elements are fairly common motifs for the nations of the region; the original myth just said there were four mages who helped Toteth. The costume choices are also clearly intended to show many nations working together against Ragesia."


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jan 25, 2012)

Kirio continues to laugh out loud during Katrina's little tirade, genuinely amused by her fiery personality... "_hahahhahha... you are lovely, truly.  I am a brigand only when it suits me, or those who employ me, and other things when it is appropriate. This performance is a rather blunt piece of work I'll grant you_" he pauses then winks at her after looking up and down her revealing dress "_not unlike your dress, but then it IS theater no?  I'm not too saddened at not participating, I was offered a small part in the orchestra, but solo performances in more intimate settings are more to my liking._"  He winks again and goes back to watching the performance...


----------



## Gregor (Jan 25, 2012)

*Act Two*

The lights dim again and Act Two begins.

********

Toteth wakes in fits, light and dark represent many passing months as the woman tends to him. As he heals a romance forms between them, and the healing montage ends with a flamboyant love song and mock battle between Toteth and his love’s in-laws so he can marry her. The battle is interrupted at the funniest moment by a tremor, and people in the audience actually cringe in fear as the stage seems to crack and intense winds blow out of the deep.  Toteth realizes the world is still in danger, and he recalls the vision he had of the Eagle. He sets out to find a way to save the woman he loves, leaving her behind, not realizing she is pregnant.

Another montage shows his incredible journey, as he faces riddling fairies, battles giant spiders, and braves a cursed pyre filled with evil spirits to find a gem that can seal the world. Interspersed during the odyssey are images of
his love, growing slowly more pregnant, until finally she gives birth. When she does, she is visited by the other three mages who aided Toteth in Act One, and they bless the child, swearing to go join the geomancer’s quest so he can come home soon.

They travel through the aftermath of the various monsters and challenges Toteth has defeated, the ease of their journey a humorous counterpoint to the geomancers. But then they find him, and see him standing atop a shining
peak, fighting the dragon of bright shadows.  Toteth holds the gem high, trying to capture the dragon’s soul so he can take its power to heal the world, but the dragon is stronger. It bites him in half and the stage goes dark, the only thing visible is the gem, which falls and shatters.

********

A hush fills the crowd, followed by raucous applause as another musical intermission begins.  The show has gone on for over an hour at this point and according to your programmes there are still three more acts.

Katrina begins to spoil the rest of the plot.  "Yes, yes, Toteth trapped his own spirit in the mountain, but the others don’t realize the significance of what they saw, so they try to track down and kill the dragon.  The dragon kills them at the end of Act Three, and it seems like the whole thing is a tragedy. But then the geomancer’s daughter, Eshu, grows into womanhood, and she vows to destroy the dragon and complete her father’s work.  Blah, blah."


----------



## The Bashar (Jan 25, 2012)

Hrimr is amazed at the show.  He's never seen anything like this before in his life. He sits quietly and attentively during the show, hoping not to miss a moment.  As the stage goes dark at the end of act two Hrimr stands up and applauds loudly.  He looks over to Bannock: 

"Isn't this amazing?! I've never seen a play done like this before."


He heard Katrina complaining about the show earlier with Kirio, but now that she's spoiling the plot he's annoyed.

"Some of us didn't have the privilege of seeing this play before!  The exit is over there if you can't stand the play."


----------



## Gregor (Jan 25, 2012)

*A curious development...*

Katrina opens her mouth to give a scathing retort to Hrimr, even raising a pointed finger as if to punctuate her words, but her eyes narrow and she remains silent.  Her eyes appear to be staring at the space behind your row.

You turn to follow her glance and lock eyes momentarily with Giorgio.  He has just emerged from a secret doorway built into the rear theatre wall and is standing almost directly behind you.  Given his character was just killed off in the play, he is no longer in his costume.  He is startled by being seen and drops something on the ground which lands with a heavy thud.  He then bolts out the rear door and up the spiral staircase to the deck.

You quickly notice that the dropped item is a bloody dagger and a single blood-stained hand print is smeared on the door through which Giorgio ran.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jan 25, 2012)

Kirio swears under his breath "_What in the hells now...,_" He looks to his companions "_As much as I enjoy a good play, I think this is more fun no?  Beside's, luscious in red there's gone and ruined the end for everyone... shall we?_"  Kirio takes off after Giorgio, not really sure why... he looks back at the staircase to make sure his companions are following


----------



## Gregor (Jan 25, 2012)

Torrent bounds up out of her seat and follows after Kirio, concern on her face and a hand resting on the handle of her axe.

Now trying to avoid a scene, Katrina quietly says: "Hurry after your friends, I'll warn Simeon."  She then slips out of her seat and moves down the aisles.


----------



## The Bashar (Jan 25, 2012)

Hrimr turns around to see what has caught Katrina's attention.  He notices Giorgio just as drops the dagger and heads up the stairs. As Kirio begins heading up the stairs Hrimr says:

"Someone may be injured or worse.  Torrent see if you can help whomever is hurt.  We'll give chase."

But Torrent is already bounding up the stairs after Kirio.

"I guess I'll do it then. Lowduke come with me and let's see if we can find this poor victim.  The rest of you help Kirio and Torrent."


----------



## Gregor (Jan 25, 2012)

_"Help them yourself wet nurse,"_ says Lowduke, _"I'm heading to where the action is!"_

Lowduke follows Torrent and Kirio up the stairs.


----------



## Gregor (Jan 26, 2012)

Kirio, Torrent, Lowduke and whoever else follows, emerges up on the deck of the Wayfarer Galleon.  Winds have picked up considerably since you entered to watch the performance and the cold rain whips down on you.  Thunder rumbles and lightning forks across a dark cloud-filled late-afternoon sky. 

Shielding your eyes against the rain, you look around the deck, searching for Giorgio.  Behind you looms the forecastle which you can see, through the portals on the doors leading into it, that the crew quarters are likely situated here.  Two sets of stairs (on the port and starboard sides of the ship) lead up to the fore deck, but you cannot see what is up there.  In the middle of the deck rises the huge mainmast which groans in the wind and from which a plethora of lines and rigging hang.  On the other side of the deck sits the aftcastle which also has doors leading inside and two sets of stairs that lead up to the aft deck.  

Here and there lay the bodies of the Wayfarer sailors that were manning the upper deck.  Some have their throats slashed, while others look as if they were cut down.  The deck is slick with rain water and their spilled blood.

You see the flamboyantly dressed Giorgio move into the Captain's quarters in the aftcastle and begin to work furiously on a large ornate panel covered in levers and gem-buttons.  On either side of the door to the Captain's quarters stand two half-orcs.  One is dressed for heavy battle and much of his gear looks like it came from the Ragesian military.  He is clad in full plate, grips a battleaxe in one hand and a heavy steel shield in the other.  The second half-orc grips a greataxe and strangely wears a robe.  You meet eyes and realize that they are familiar to you. 

An ominous hum is beginning to fill the air.


----------



## The Bashar (Jan 26, 2012)

While the rest of the party heads up to the deck Hrimr tries to find the secret door Giorgio emerged from.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jan 26, 2012)

OOC: wisdom check to see if Kirio remembers half-orcs???


----------



## Gregor (Jan 26, 2012)

Hrimr, you find the secret door which is made to blend in with the wood paneling of the walls of the theatre.  The lights are beginning to dim and the audience seems to be preparing for Act 3 of the performance.  As you look the door over, you notice that there are no handles, knobs or even key holes on the door.

Kirio, you recall meeting these two half-orcs very briefly when you first arrived in Seaquen.  Torrent turns and meets your eyes with concern on her face as she remembers as well.  These two were visiting Lee Sidoneth: Torrent's old mentor, Druid, master of Seaquen's harbours and member of the Council.  The two half-orcs were ushered out of his home when you came to visit.


----------



## The Bashar (Jan 26, 2012)

Hrimr realizes this door doesn't open in any normal manner.  He realizes he won't be able to get it open without some help.  He curses under his breath and heads up the stairs to the deck as fast as his Dwarven legs can take him.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jan 26, 2012)

Kirio, fearing they are all about to be pulled into a teleport (and so burned to a crisp) decides they have no choice but to fight, "_I think Giorgio is trying to activate the ship, we have to stop him or we are all about to see first hand what's wrong with teleportation magic..._" he begins motioning with his hands and humming a strange tune... 

OOC: Kirio begins casting a spell...


----------



## Gregor (Jan 26, 2012)

********
*Initiative*

1 - Lars
2 - Lowduke
3 - DM #2 (S)
4 - Arnir
5 - DM #3 (N)
6 - Kirio
7 - Hrimr
8 - DM #1 (B)
9 - Giorgio
10 - Torrent
11 - Bannock

********

Round 1 Map

        *GM:*  
Terrain Notes:

Obviously there are not three ships in the water.  These are the various levels of the ship.  The far left is the fore and aft castles, the middle is the main deck (where you're positioned) and the far right is the downstairs (where the strangely larger theater is).  Moving up or down a set of stairs will position you in the logical place on either map.

Rain makes the surface of the ship slick and the growing storm rocks the boat.  Running, double moving or charging will require a successful Acrobatics check.  

The wind and rain causes a -4 penalty to all Perception checks and ranged attacks.  

Rigging lines can be reached from each square along the edge of the ship, except the very fore and aft.  Climbing into the rigging requires a Climb check, and moving around in the rigging requires either a Climb check or Acrobatics check.

The items on the starboard and port side of the main mast are barrels.


----------



## digimattic (Jan 26, 2012)

*OOC:*


Sorry boys! EnWorld has once again let me down with respect to notifications!







Arnir sits glumly casting cantrips like a petulant child. Theater was one of many things he was forced to partake in as child, and he never gained an appreciation for it. When not casting cantrips, he tries to identify the particular spells being used by the performers.

Chuckling at Katrina's fiery exchanges, his eyes open wide as he sees Giorgio and races up to the deck. "They mean to kill us all! All the dignitaries!" he exclaims as he clutches his bow and braces against the wind, cursing the effect it will have on his aim.


----------



## fromage67 (Jan 27, 2012)

OOC: First things first, since I haven't posted in a few days...

Lars, after nearly a full week holed up in the Lyceum, finally emerges with a companion tagging along, sometimes on his shoulder. It is a rat with sleek black fur. "Meet my new familiar. His name is Hope. He is quite intelligent!"

================

Lars boards the ship and spends the first two acts delighted and entranced. He always enjoyed street theatre as a boy, since it was almost the only form of entertainment he had access to. This was on another level, and Lars seems quite boyish as he watches, open mouthed.


============

When the trouble starts, Lars follows the others up on deck. He takes stock of the situation and decides to use the new power he has been working on. He concentrates, speaks a few words and ... nothing happens. Lars curses under his breath in frustration.

Lars takes a step sideways and now stands on the stairs at J10.


----------



## Gregor (Jan 27, 2012)

double post


----------



## Gregor (Jan 27, 2012)

Lowduke holds his two-bladed sword in one and and uses his free one to make gestures while praying.  At the end of his casting, he throws back his head and releases a wolf-like howl (casts Hunter's Howl, centered on bottom left corner of O 12, Will Save DC 13) aimed at shaking your opponents and giving him a ranger's insight into their weaknesses.

[Brutus and Giorgio are now considered Favored Enemies of Nathan Lowduke.  He gains a +2 bonus on weapon attack and damage rolls against them, and a +2 bonus on Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive, and Survival checks against them]

        *GM:*  I accidentally switched the saves of Brutus and Setales.  Doh!  Tired...      

Setales, the half-orc wielding the greatsword and clad in robes points a crooked claw of a hand towards his ally in the full plate (at O 13).  He cries out arcane incantations and clasps his fist in finality.  Suddenly, the other half-orc, Brutus, grows substantially in size.  Within seconds he stands over 9 feet tall and several feet wider.  His weapons and equipment grow along with him.  Planks creak under his increased weight.  

[Brutus (shown on the map at O 12) is now a large creature and fills N,O,12,13]


----------



## digimattic (Jan 27, 2012)

Arnir rocks and sways on the somewhat uneven deck of the ship. Seeing Lars' spell fizzle on his fingers Arnir rolls his eyes "Sorcerers...Lars didn't your master teach you that if you want to play the mage you must dress the...." He trails off as Brutus literally doubles in size before his eyes "...."

Squinting as the wind, rain and spray lash his cheeks, he gestures and points to a point between the battle mage and the enormous half-orc.









*OOC:*


Arnir has cast Deep Slumber focused on the top right corner of O11 (right next to Setales). DC18


----------



## Gregor (Jan 27, 2012)

Setales collapses into a deep slumber on the deck, but Brutus seems unaffected by the spell.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jan 27, 2012)

Kirio, glad to see the spell caster fall, steps back behind Lowduke (J14) raises his flute to his lips and begins playing...

OOC: Inspire courage, +2 to attack and damage rolls and +2 on saving throws against charm and fear effects


----------



## The Bashar (Jan 27, 2012)

Hrimr casts a spell on the full plate of the very large half-orc.  He then moves up the stairs to the forecastle(I4).









*OOC:*


Casting Heat Metal on the full plate of the half-orc.  Will save negates, the DC is 15.


----------



## Gregor (Jan 27, 2012)

Brutus shrugs off Hrimr's spell and lumbers forward towards the group (to M,N,12,13).  Wind and rain lash against his giant form and the light from the strokes of lightning glimmer from his plate.  With a grunt, he raises his massive battle axe and aims to strike Lowduke.  The attack goes wide, cleaving a massive chunk of wood from the guard rail.

Suddenly, the entrance to the spiral staircase is closed by a horizontally sliding wood and metal panel.  It seals the deck from the lower levels with a hiss of pressurized air.  Hrimr, you are forced to hop slightly to avoid having a leg broken by the rapidly shutting panel.  

The ominous hum in the air begins to sound stronger and higher pitched.  It begins to feel warm and some of the rain around you is turning to steam.  Giorgio emerges from the Captain's Quarters (at O 12).  He wields his quarter staff in one hand, the many attached ribbons and streamers whipping violently in the wind, and a mad grin painted across his face.  

_"You are too late, meddling fools!"_ he cries out over the storm, _"the Council dies today!  Your pitiful resistance ends now!"_

He points his finger towards the a barrel by the main mast (L 12) and cries out arcane words.  He then screams a painfully loud and screeching note.  You can all feel the sonic energy reverberating through your skulls.  The barrel wobbles, trembles and then shatters.  Inside you briefly see a hundred or so small vials of alchemists fire that crack, split and explode.  A chain reaction explosion of fire sets off blasting outwards in shockingly loud bloom of flame and broken shards of wood and glass.  Bannock, Torrent, Kirio and Brutus are caught in the main part of the blast (2d6 fire damage + 1d6 damage from shrapnel) and Lars, Hrimr, Arnir and Lowduke are hit by small flaming pieces of debris (1 point of damage, no save).

Bannock is saved by the girth of the mainmast, while Torrent holds up her shield just in time.  Unfortunately for Kirio, he is peppered with flaming debris and his clothing immediately smolders and bursts into flames.

Torrent hooks her battle axe on her belt and cries out: "Hold on Kirio!"  She begins to chant furiously and a  10 gallon amorphous blob of water is conjured over Kirio's head.  It then falls, drenching the bard from head to toe, but extinguishing his burning clothing in a cloud of steam and smoke.

        *GM:*  Torrent and Bannock take 3 points of damage.  Lars, Hrimr, Arnir and Lowduke take 1 point of damage.

Brutus takes no damage from the fire.  It seems to just wash over him without effect.  He does take 2 points of damage from the shrapnel though.

Kirio takes 7 points of damage and caught on fire - Torrent's create water spell extinguished the fire, but the damage remains.  She rolled a Concentration check to defensively cast, but in my insanity I accidentally tacked it onto post #1435.  Just for full disclosure.      

Giorgio's painfully high pitched spell, combined with the cacophonous explosion of the barrel is loud enough to rouse Setales from his magical slumber.

        *GM:*  Setales is not asleep or helpless anymore, but will remain prone until his next turn.


----------



## Bannock (Jan 29, 2012)

Bannock recovers from the mildly disorienting effects from the exploding barrel, drops into a combat stance with his glaive, and walks around the port side of the ship to M-9 and, with a roaring yell, delivers a massive downward chop on the prone Setales.









*OOC:*


That was the most satisfying thing ever.


----------



## Gregor (Jan 29, 2012)

*Round 2*

********
*Initiative*

1 - Lars
2 - Lowduke
3 - Arnir
4 - DM #3 (N)
5 - Kirio
6 - Hrimr
7 - DM #1 (B)
8 - Giorgio
9 - Torrent
10 - Bannock

********

Round 2

Bannock, you gruesomely hack Setales' head in half, splitting it cleanly like a knife through a melon.  Your blade digs into the wooden deck with the force of the blow and when you wrench it free, the convulsing half orc corpse spills a torrent of blood across the rain-slick deck.

        *GM:*  You're up Lars!     

        *GM:*  All those 1s you rolled finally balanced out eh Bannock?!


----------



## fromage67 (Jan 29, 2012)

Lars yells savagely when he sees the effect of Bannock's prodigious blow.

He then concentrates for a second time, looks down, and feels a thrill when he can no longer see his legs.

Now invisible and with sword in hand, Lars makes his way across the swaying deck to stand next to the taunting Giorgio. (O11)


----------



## Gregor (Jan 30, 2012)

Cold rain splashes against Lowduke's face and runs down his fur cloak in rivulets.  He grips his two-bladed sword and steps forward to meet the lumbering mammoth Brutus (5ft step to L13).  He makes four rapid slashes with the two ends of his weapon.  The first cut catches Brutus across the hip, drawing blood.  Unfortunately the remaining slashes scrape harmlessly against plate and shield.


----------



## digimattic (Jan 30, 2012)

as the hulking Brutus lumbers towards him Arnir notices Lars vanish like a ghost. Not knowing where his ally might be, carefully plies his way carefully to a space adjacent to where the young rogue was (J9). With a clear path to Giorgio in sight, he motions with his arms and channels a searing bolt of lightning towards the manic mage.









*OOC:*


Arnir casts Lightning Bolt, DC is 10+5+3+1(spell focus) = 19


----------



## Gregor (Jan 30, 2012)

Arnir, as if in response to the lightning flashing in the stormy skies above, you release a bolt across the deck of the ship.  In its wake of devastation, the stroke of electricity ruptures the second barrel, igniting its fragile contents and causing another detonation of fire and shrapnel.  Though she blocks most of it with her shield, she takes a number of wounds and the flames catch on her cloak and tabbard.  Bannock and Brutus are also hit by lesser flaming debris.

        *GM:*  Bannock and Brutus take 1 point of damage.  Torrent is on fire.     

The lightning bolt continues on its journey towards Giorgio, raking across the metallic side of Brutus.  Smoke and steam billows from openings in his armor and the magically enlarged half-orc stumbles to one knee in extreme pain.  With a continued maniacal look in his face, Giorgio easily dodges the majority of the bolt of lightning.  To your surprise and annoyance Arnir, what little of the bolt does touch Giorgio seems not to effect him in the slightest.


----------



## Gregor (Jan 30, 2012)

Hrimr, you watch the battle down on the deck from your position on the fore castle.  The ship is beginning to pitch side to side and you duck slightly as the second barrel explodes in a fiery conflagration.  As you prepare to take action, you feel the unmistakable cold sharp feeling of a blade entering your lower back.  The attack takes you by surprise and the blade digs deep and the wielder twists it on exit to maximize the wound.

You turn around, staggered by the ambush and see a small individual cloaked in black and with a leather mask covering the lower half of its face (at H4).  Its bloody short sword is gripped in the style of a knife fighter and your enemy is crouched against the whipping rain.

        *GM:*  Hrimr, though I put +2 in your save, I actually forgot to add it (should be +10), but that obviously didn't matter, since you rolled a 25!


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jan 30, 2012)

Kirio's expression goes from pained to frightened to relieved as he is injured, ignited and then extinguished in quick succession.  He looks around quickly at the chaos around him, then stops playing, moves forward (K14) and quickly places his right hand on Lowduke's shoulder while signing a high pitched note...  there is a brief flash of green light, and you notice that the ranger's outline becomes blurred, wavering and shifting as his body sways with the deck.

OOC: Casted blur on Lowduke, he now has concealment (20% miss chance).  Kirio's Inspire courage bonus is still active for this round and the next, as he took Lingering performance as a feat... so +2 on attack and damage rolls still, as well as +2 on saving throws against charm and fear effects.


----------



## The Bashar (Jan 30, 2012)

Hrimr cries out in pain as the blade strikes him.

"There's an enemy on the forecastle!!"

Hrimr decides the best thing to do is get away from the rogue.  He shapeshifts into an Owl and flies up into the air heading starboard for about 20 feet (I8) .


----------



## The Bashar (Jan 30, 2012)

Double Post.


----------



## Gregor (Jan 30, 2012)

*GM:*  Hrimr, it is impossible for you to fly up at an angle greater than 45 degrees without a Fly check (you should familiarize yourself with this skill for future wild shaping.  I've calculated your Fly skill to be +12 right now in Owl form).  Since you're headed to the Forecastle mast, that is basically straight up which you can't do without a check.  You can also only ascend at 1/2 speed (which is currently 30ft).  

Thus, Hrimr is currently somewhere (you can determine where on your edited post), 30ft out and up from his current position, in mid air and in flight.  You'll have to bank back in over time, or make a maneuver which requires a check. 

We can assume that the height of the foremast is about 35 feet.

Also, your armor and shield cease to function in their entirety whilst you are under the effect of wild shape.  You require armor or weapons with the Wild ability in order to retain their bonuses.  So, your current AC while an Owl is 15 (Base Dex 14 + 2 Dex modifier from Tiny + 1 Natural Armor).     

The small rogue slashes out with its blade, slightly clipping the wings of the escaping owl-druid.


----------



## Gregor (Jan 30, 2012)

Wounded and with no room to maneuver, Brutus risks dropping his shield to the deck in order to grasp a stoppered bottle from his belt and attempt to drink its contents.

Lowduke seizes the opportunity and tries to cut the half-orc down.  Unfortunately, Nathan's attack barely misses a gap in Brutus' plate and the huge warrior is able to drink his potion which visibly heals wounds and refreshes him.

Giorgio, unaware of Lars' position, begins to cast a spell.  Lars then suddenly blinks into existence as he tries to interrupt the casting.  His blade catches Giorgio in the shoulder, causing the mad Wayfarer to stumble in his casting, lose concentration and waste the spell.

Cursing, he tumbles behind Brutus and scrambles 10 feet up into the rigging like a monkey (at O14).  

Torrent, panicking while while her clothing and hair ignites in flames, drops to the ground and rolls around on the wet deck, extinguishing the fire.  Through a smoky cough she mutters: "Memories of Innenotdar..."


----------



## Bannock (Jan 30, 2012)

Bannock wrenches his glaive free from the deck and Setales' bisected head. Blood and bits of gore mar his fine tabard he spent so much time preparing.

"Harrumph. I knew I shoulda worn red!"

He watches Giorgio climb the rigging and wants to run and swat him down, but Brutus' huge greatsword blocks his path like some great deadly windmill. He takes a 5 foot step into N-10, bobbing between Brutus' stray slashes as the giant spars with Lowduke, and puts all his weight into two strong glaive thrusts at vulnerable points in the oversized half-orc's armor, aiming for the flank below the arm and the flesh behind the knee, respectively.









*OOC:*


Full-round attack after 5 foot step


----------



## Gregor (Jan 30, 2012)

*Round 3*

********
*Initiative*

1 - Lars
2 - Lowduke
3 - Arnir
4 - DM #3 (N)
5 - Kirio
6 - Hrimr
7 - DM #1 (B)
8 - Giorgio
9 - Torrent
10 - Bannock

********

Round 3

Bannock, you cut deeply into Brutus' flesh which almost nullifies the healing he just received from his potion.  He looks winded and faint from blood loss.

The hum of the ship increases to a fine vibration that courses across the deck of the ship.  Additionally, wisps of flame begin to appear on the deck and rigging indicating that your time is quickly running out.


----------



## fromage67 (Jan 31, 2012)

Lars steps into the Captain's quarters (OOC: 5 foot step to P12), and once again attempts to cast his invisibility spell.

Lars then takes a few seconds to observe the ornate panel and try to figure out if there is any obvious way of stopping whatever is making the ship vibrate.


----------



## Gregor (Jan 31, 2012)

Lars, though you think you are safe from Brutus by first slipping into the Captain's Quarters, you suddenly realize, as you begin to cast your spell, that the half-orc's large size gives him unusually long reach.  Having discarded his shield, Brutus grips his battle axe in two hands and chops downward at Lars.  The large blade slashes across his back, drawing a deep bloody gash and causing Lars to lose concentration and spoil his spell.

        *GM:*  Lars you are not invisible, the AOO caused you to lose the spell mid-casting.


----------



## Gregor (Jan 31, 2012)

Lowduke continues to press the attack against Brutus by thrusting and slashing with his unique weapon.  Thankfully, Bannock's tremendous attack wounded the half-orc enough that one deep thrust to the chest and a follow-up sweeping slash to the thigh is enough to fell Brutus.  He collapses under his mangled leg in a crimson-stained mess and slowly reduces in size as the magic enlarging his body expires.


----------



## digimattic (Jan 31, 2012)

Arnir startles as the rogue assaults Hrmir with a vicious back-stab and the latter turns into...an owl? A hawk? He isn't sure as rain pours down his face. Though his headband keeps the majority of his hair out of his eyes he still walks carefully towards Giorgio and away from the rogue to behind Bannock (M10). Clutching his bow, he attempts to take some of the vigour out of Giorgio. Additionally, he tries to see if he can determine the source of the ship's energy









*OOC:*


Arnir casts SLOW on Giorgio DC = 10+5+3=18


----------



## Gregor (Jan 31, 2012)

Arnir, you know (from previous discussions with the Council and Kirio; as well as what you've read and learned in the past) that the Wayfarer Theatre Ship is equipped with a custom magical engine that allows the entire vessel to teleport. Before the damage to the artifact called the Torch of the Burning Sky (which has potentially resulted in the astral plane and the plane of fire to partially overlap - causing anyone who teleports to pass through a highly dangerous and fiery planar area) the Wayfarers used this ship to courier people and goods to anyone who could afford their services.  

The engine is controlled by a panel in the Captain's Quarters and usually takes about a minute to fully spin up (though you have no idea how the panel operates).  You figure that about 1/2 of that time has passed since the battle    started.  At the end of the minute, the entire ship will disappear from the material plane, travel through the aforementioned dangerously overlapped Astral and Fire planes, and then, if not completely incinerated, re-appear somewhere at a predetermined spot on the material plane.

********

Giorgio falls victim to Arnir's spell, visibly slowing his motions up in the rigging.  

On the forecastle, the small rogue sneaks behind towards the starboard stairs.  Seeing Kirio, Torrent and Lowduke, the individual softly tumbles down the stairs unseen (J 14).  Its blade drives up in a quick thrust to Kirio's lower back, but the Elf moves at the last second and the sword strikes the bannister instead.  Now visible to enemies and cursing its bad luck, it prepares for hand to hand combat.


----------



## Gregor (Jan 31, 2012)

Lightning crashes overhead and a tremendous stroke of thunder rumbles across the ocean.  The rain falls heavier and now even the lights of Seaquen are starting to vanish behind the curtain of water.  The winds have picked up to a severe storm and Giorgio, though now much slower, cackles maniacally in the rigging, his wind-whipped form silhouetted by the lightning.  You begin to notice that one of the properties of Indomitability's boon is showing itself.  Though your clothing is being pulled to and fro by the winds, your bodies feel completely unaffected.  Even Hrimir up in the sky feels comfortable, though any real owl aflight right now would be slapped down to the water like a speck of dust.

Suddenly, everyone on the deck feels the ship lurch as a swell forms and a heavy, cold wave strikes against the ship from the starboard side.  White foam and frigid grey water wash over the deck, forcing everyone to try and regain their footing.

        *GM:*  Everyone on the deck requires a Reflex Save vs. DC 13, or be pushed 5 feet towards the Port side of the ship (immediately adjacent square) and fall prone (this forced movement does not trigger attacks of opportunity).  If you are already on the Port side of the ship, you merely fall prone and *not* overboard.     

As the wave passes over, Arnir and Bannock are pressed against the Port side bannister.  Over the side, they can see a longboat fastened to the Wayfarer ship.  It bobs up and down in the rough water and inside they can make out the corpses of 6 or 7 elves that have been burned to death.  They wear the tattered and scorched remains of the uniforms of the Shahalesti fleet.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Jan 31, 2012)

Kirio growls under his breath as he narrowly avoids the rogue's blade, and quickly jumps back (five foot step to L 14).  A furious look on his face he motions toward his attacker, letting loose a screeching set of notes at the same time.  A bright green mist travels quickly from his lips towards the rogue's eyes.  









*OOC:*


Kirio cast blindness at the rogue, fortitude save against DC 16















*OOC:*


Inspire courage still active this round, +2 on attack and damage rolls, + 2 on  saving throws against charm and fear effects


----------



## Gregor (Jan 31, 2012)

The rogue looks stunned momentarily as her eyes go a milky white, blanking out her pupils.  A scream exits the individual's lips, who you now realize is a female.  She holds a hand against her temple, but still grips her blade in her hand and tries to turn her head from side to side to listen.


----------



## The Bashar (Jan 31, 2012)

Hrimr begins to move his talons and hoot. Magical energies appear around his talon as he casts a spell.  He then attempts to turn and head back to the boat.  He banks his wings to catch a gust of wind coming in across the boat.  He turns himself so that he's flying parallel to the the boat heading towards the stern. He flies 30 feet which brings him near where Giorgio is climbing.









*OOC:*


Casting Call Lightning.  Turn 90 degrees and move 30 feet to O8


----------



## Gregor (Jan 31, 2012)

A slow, high pitched laugh comes from Giorgio, up on the rigging.  _"So ... long ... fools!"_ he cries as he begins to work his free hand in a pattern.  A few muttered words and a magical doorway outlined in bright runes emerges in the fabric of reality.  Arcane energy and flames roar through the opening and Giorgio steps through, the portal closing behind him with a slight burp.

Perhaps four or five hundred feet away, at the edge of your vision, a second doorway opens with a blast of flames.  A burning effigy of a man tumbles out and onto the deck of a moored ferry bobbing in the rough water around the Seaquen docks.

Torrent stands up from the deck, sopping wet from the recent wave, and clutches her holy symbol.  She prays to her god and a burst of healing energy spreads out from her.

        *GM:*  Any allies within a 30 foot radius of Torrent is healed 9 hit points.


----------



## Bannock (Jan 31, 2012)

As Brutus falls, Bannock gives Lowduke an approving look, and ponders fashioning a second blade on the other end of his glaive, but the flash of green from Kirio and the shout from the rogue snap him back into focus. He crab walks around the mainmast and approaches her from the side (moving into J-12). For some reason, perhaps because she's a woman, or perhaps because he judges that killing her while blinded is unsporting, he tries to strike her in the head with the flat of his blade to knock her out.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 1, 2012)

*Round 4*

Bannock, you crack the rogue across the head with an audible crunch.  She falls to her knees and then slumps over unconscious.

******** 
*Initiative*

1 - Lars
2 - Lowduke
3 - Arnir
4 - DM #3 (N) [unconscious]
5 - Kirio
6 - Hrimr
7 - Torrent
8 - Bannock

********

*Round 4*

The air around the ship is beginning to occasionally crackle and spit with arcane streaks of energy tinged with fire.


----------



## fromage67 (Feb 1, 2012)

Lars observes the panel in the Captain's quarters and tries to figure out what to do.

 Should I just bash away with my sword?


----------



## Gregor (Feb 1, 2012)

Lowduke is starting to look nervous given the rumbling ship and the cackling escape of Giorgio.  He runs over to the hatch covering the entrance to the stairwell to the inside and grasps at the handle.  He heaves against it, but it will not budge.  _"Malar's black blood!"_ he cries out over the storm,_ "it's locked or something!  We need to get someone up here who can stop this thing!"_


----------



## digimattic (Feb 1, 2012)

Arnir is relieved is semi-relieved to see Giorgio teleport away - One less variable to deal with - but the noises from the ship and the crack of flame appearing around him send (ironic) shivers down his spine. Seeing the flaming corpse of what he assumes _was_ Giorgio tumble onto the nearby deck springs him into action.

Racing up the stairs, he waves his hands at Lars, currently brandishing his dagger "Stop! STOP!" he screams as he enter's the Captain's cabin and appraises the console, trying to figure out its operation.

 There's no reward if they're all dead....and I can barely swim!


----------



## Gregor (Feb 1, 2012)

*Phew!*

Arnir, you hurriedly try to analyze the panel.  Wiping water from your face, you gaze at the complex pattern of gem-buttons and levers and try to remember what you know about magical devices.  The hum and vibration of the ship starts to reach a crescendo and the crackling of energy outside increases in frequency.  Your hand shake slightly as you try to work under the pressure and vaguely recall something about the way magical conduits are designed.  Comparing that with what you know about the way conjuration magic works, you come up with a plan.  Using Spellcraft you attempt to identify and understand the flow of the conduits through the panel.  Then, for a brief moment it all makes complete sense to you.  Gritting your teeth and feeling a tense empty feeling in your stomach, you pull a group of levers and punch a number of buttons in rapid succession.

The vibration and humming peaks, then stutters and begins to slowly decrease.  The energy outside ceases to be and the wisps of flame blink out.  The ship's teleportation engine spins down and Arnir slumps down against the Captain's desk, stressed out.

Out on deck, the storm continues to rage.  The hatch to the stairwell slides back and a huge human steps up, shielding his face against the rain.  You recognize him as Hawkins, the Guildmaster's bodyguard.  He is holding a wand in his hand and he scans the deck until he sees the corpses.  Recognizing you as agents of Seaquen, he waves up Guildmistress Larkins who is followed by Simeon and Kiernan of the Council.  

_"What is happening up here?! Why was the engine turned on?!"_ cries the Guildmistress over the storm.

Hawkins rushes into the Captain's Quarters to check on the panel.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Feb 1, 2012)

Kirio feels the tension ease out of him as the hum and vibrations of the engine dies down, he shouts up "_Well done Arnir!_"



> "What is happening up here?! Why was the engine turned on?!" cries the Guildmistress over the storm.




Kirio kneels down next to the unconscious rogue and as he searches her he answers the guildmistress in a loud voice to be heard over the storm "_What is happening here is that Giorgio is an insane traitor, likely a Ragesian spy, and we have just stopped him from murdering the entirety of the council.  You are welcome.  He initiated a teleport in the hopes of burning all of us to a crisp in one fell swoop. Ingenious really, beautiful opportunity; lucky for you we were along for the ride.  He's escaped by teleporting to that moored ferry over there_" Kirio indicates the direction of the ferry where Giorgio reapeared. "_The teleport cost him, he was a mass of flames when he exited, not sure if he survived.  He's likely murdered someone below as well, and may also be attempting to incite the Shahalesti fleet, there is a longboat fastened the ship; sadly it contains what looks like the corpses of 6 or 7 elves that have been burned to death, they wear uniforms of the Shahalesti fleet_."  Kirio takes a deep breath, stands and bows "that my lady is what is happening here."  he then walks over to the effectively decapitated half-orc and begins to search him...


----------



## The Bashar (Feb 1, 2012)

Seeing that things have calmed down on the ship Hrimr turns and lands on the deck just Kirio begins to search the body of the half-orc.  He casts a spell on himself to heal the wound on his back.

"Does anyone else need healing?"

He then looks at the prone form of the rogue, noticing she is not dead, merely unconscious.  

"Lars do you still have that rope?  We should tie her up."


----------



## fromage67 (Feb 1, 2012)

Lars cleans his sword on the Captain's bedsheets and sheathes it. He looks a little shaken at what he almost did.

"Hrimr, I could use some healing. That big bastard with the axe nicked me good. I didn't bring my rope to a play, Hrimr! But there is plenty of that on a ship, let me get you some."


----------



## The Bashar (Feb 1, 2012)

Hrimr casts a healing spell on Lars.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 1, 2012)

After spending time flying, landing, discussing and then healing Lars, Hrimr suddenly grips at the wound the rogue gave him and clenches his teeth in pain.  The remainder of the poison in his system activates, sending a surge of pain and then a dulling numbness through his body.

The storm is getting out of hand at this point.  Everyone on deck, including Lowduke, is having an extremely difficult time standing up as the winds buffet the ship.  The rest of the party, and Torrent due to her exposure to Indomitability, seem to be completely unaffected which draws curious gazes from Simeon.  

Some Wayfarer sailors are now on deck and they hurry to raise the anchor of the ship.  Hawkins shouts orders from the aft castle and begins to steer the ship, with great difficulty, towards the docks.  The longship with the elven bodies is towed along side.

The party is ushered into the crew quarters and is joined by the Guildmistress, Simeon and Kiernan.  Some sailors drag the bodies of the fallen (Brutus and Setales) along with the unconscious rogue into the quarters.  Sheena orders the whole ship searched for anyone injured and to see if Giorgio is still aboard.  With the cabin door closed against the howling winds, the mistress turns her attention to the party.  

_"Giorgio did this?!"_ exclaims Sheena, _"I almost cannot believe it.  He has been a loyal member of the Wayfarers for years and years."_  She sits on a bunk.  _"And why has this storm struck?  What is happening?  Simeon?"_

_"The weather has been incredibly bizarre this past month, but for it to suddenly turn to a violent storm, and one that is appearing to increase in intensity with each passing minute, is extremely suspect.  Also, for it to strike as soon as this mass murder plot was enacted cannot be a coincidence."_  He turns to the party.  _"It seems we are all in your debt again.  But the job is not done.  We have to get everyone off this ship and make our way to the Lyceum.  I have tools and instruments there that we can use to try and make sense of what is going on.  I fear what may happen during this storm and for some reason you all seem unaffected by it."_  He looks down at the unconscious rogue.  _"We can also wake this one up and interrogate her.  Did any of these henchmen say anything about why they were here, or where they were from?"_

        *GM:*  We'll keep the looting on the side, but here is a list of things of interest on the bodies:

Brutus - Masterwork Plate Mail, Masterwork Steel Shield, Masterwork Battle Axe, Masterwork Composite Shortbow [+4 Str Bonus], 3 vials
Setales - Masterwork Great Axe, Fine Leather Backpack, Scroll, 4 vials, 
Rogue - Masterwork Small Short Sword, Mithril Small Chain Shirt, Masterwork Thieves Tools, 4 vials


----------



## Bannock (Feb 1, 2012)

"The poor blokes didn't utter a word! We cut them down too quick,"

says Bannock, happily.

"It's too bad we didn't get that Giorgio bastard. He wouldn't shut up. Ragesian lapdog for sure, that one. If I had to venture a guess, Mr Simeon, I'd say that he wanted to destroy the ship and all onboard, but make it look like the ship was lost in this freakish storm."


----------



## digimattic (Feb 1, 2012)

Arnir looks momentarily terrified as the engine reaches its peak, and then visibly relieved as it slowly winds down. Nodding with agreement at Kirio's effective explanation, he walks to the crew quarters but adds "Don't forget to fetch that body - I would like to make sure it _is_ Giorgio."


----------



## funkmamagoat (Feb 1, 2012)

"_Bannock is right, they said nothing.  Our aim was to stop them quickly, knowing what would likely happen if the ship teleported.  All Giorgio said was_ "_the Council dies today! Your pitiful resistance ends now!_ _ I'm not sure he died in that teleport_".  Kirio frowns and nudges the rogue with his foot "_We can maybe get something out of this one, but she's likely just hired help.  I am not unskilled at this type of thing if you would like assistance.  I am deeply troubled by the corpse we are dragging along.  I don't know what Girgio was planning, but the last thing we need is an openly hostile Shahalesti..._"


----------



## Gregor (Feb 1, 2012)

"Its as my friends say," says Torrent, "Giorgio was mad and he very clearly wanted this ship to incinerate in the fires of teleportation."  She looks down at her feet and says, "There is something else as well.  These two half-orcs.  We've met them before.  With Lee."

_"Sideonth?"_ says Simeon with surprise.  _"But he should be here with the Council."_

_"He is not present Simeon,"_ says Kiernan. _ "I noticed him missing part way through the show."_


----------



## funkmamagoat (Feb 1, 2012)

"_Torrent is right. These two were most definitely there.  It was our first meeting with Lee, they were in the sitting room and left as soon as we came in after Lee spoke to them, these two_" Kirio indicates the two dead Half-Orcs "_As well as a third, stranger fellow, a human in robes. His flesh was adorned with unnatural protrusions and alterations, from teeth on his cheeks and tentacles on his arms to what appeared to be a half-formed eye on the back of his hand. I don't know why I didn't think more of it at the time... You have a serious problem Simeon, you've been infiltrated at the highest level.  We heard rumors of spies when we arrived to seaquen. Katrina told us of a Ragesian spy called Nelebekus that visited the witches that held her captive in the swamp.  We were also stopped by a Shahalesti officer named Thalan who stated seaquen was infiltrated by spies.  I tried my best to find a lead when we got here, but utterly failed at finding anything..._


----------



## Gregor (Feb 1, 2012)

Kirio, in the school of arcana, the only plausible explanation for those types of growths and protrusions are transmutation magic.

_"Infiltrated,"_ says Simeon, _"all this time..."  _He shakes his head.   _"I don't know either of these people you've mentioned.  We need more information and we need to find Lee.  I want to know if he has anything he can tell us.  Lets discuss more at the school."_

After a while of slowly lurching to the harbour, the ship eventually reaches the deepest and lengthiest dock.  Simeon gives some orders and then ushers the party off the ship.  Sheena and the remainder of the Wayfarers go about the safe removal of the dignitaries.

When outside, the storm has increased in intensity yet again.  The sea is heaving, the skies black with rain-heavy clouds and the wind strong enough to topple carts and send piles of goods and rubbish through the air.  Thunder constantly rumbles and forks of lightning draw across the sky in every direction.  Everyone is having a hard time even walking against the wind and it takes the whole party to help Simeon, Lowduke and Kiernan make it through town.  Windows on houses and shops are smashed, roof tiles are being ripped off and everyone is rushing for shelter.

When you arrive at the Lyceum you are soaked through and some of the windows in the tower have been smashed by flying debris.  Most of the students and staff have locked themselves away in their room.  You are needed to back track somewhat to help some of the Wayfarers who are trying to bring some of the dead elven bodies and the unconscious rogue up to the school.  With your help, the process goes much quicker.

Everyone assembles in a large interior lecture hall and Simeon and Kiernan get to work by gathering various instruments and reagents from their offices.  In particular, Simeon brings in large ball of crystal which he places on a silk pillow.  The dead elves lay on the floor and the knocked-out rogue is slumped over a chair.

Simeon sits down at the desk and prepares his station with select packages of powders, candles and other arcane materials.  Kiernan begins to cast a number of wards about the room.

_"Well we can't go searching out in this storm,"_ says Simeon, _"as its likely on its way to becoming a full blown hurricane.  I've never seen weather like this and I'd bet the contents of our treasury that its magical in nature."_  He continues to organize his things.  "What I can do, is try to locate Lee through divination magic and also try to learn what I can about the source of the storm.  However, this is going to take me at least an hour and I can only hope that this storm doesn't rip the town apart, or kill all the refugees in that time."  He looks at you and implores, _"We need you now friends.  Whatever I am able to find must be handled by you.  Nobody else can go out in that.  In the mean time, you can help by interrogating that rogue or analyzing those corpses.  I need more links to work from."   _


----------



## funkmamagoat (Feb 1, 2012)

Kirio nods and turns his attention to the grisly collection of corpses that have been brought in.  He shakes his head and looks at Hrimr and Arnir "_you two are likely better suited at this than I; maybe they were burned after they died...?  I'll see if I can get anything out of blind girl..._"

Kirio approaches the unconscious rogue, and thinks a moment before beginning.  Making sure she is good and tied up with the rope Lars found on the wayfairer ship, he kneels by her and wonders how long he'll have to wait before she wakes up.   Bannock clocked her good...  he shrugs and then waves his hands over her while humming a soothing tune...









*OOC:*


Kirio casts CLW in hopes of waking the rogue up


----------



## Gregor (Feb 1, 2012)

The milky white orbs of the blind rogue open up and she struggles against her bindings.  She groans from the pain in her head.

"Where am I?" she asks, "Who is there and what do you want from me?"


----------



## funkmamagoat (Feb 1, 2012)

Kirio smiles as he sees the empty white orbs of the rogue... seeing nothing.  

He takes a deep breath, kneels beside and addresses her in a calm tone "_Ahhhh, good, I feared perhaps you had suffered... brain damage.  A Nasty blow that.  You are safe in a warm dry place..., for now.  You are alive, which is good.  You are however bound and captive, your boss has abandoned you, and you are blind; so not all rosy then.  I am Kirio, and unlike you, I am not captive or bound.  I am going to ask you questions, and you are going to answer them; that honestly is all I want from you.  So... you know who I am, lets begin with two simple questions yes - who are you?  How have you come to work for Giorgio?_


----------



## Gregor (Feb 1, 2012)

"Who is Giorgio?" she asks, "Who I am is irrelevant.  I was hired by some bald man a month or so back.  Paid me good gold to help get a couple of half-orcs onto the Wayfarer ship, silence some lookouts and help out in a fight.  I met the third member of the group, that fruit of a performer, only yesterday.  Never told me what he was up to and we didn't use any names."


----------



## funkmamagoat (Feb 2, 2012)

Kirio sighs loudly, then whispers in the rogue's ear in the coldest tone he can muster "_Yes my blind sweetems, the fruit is indeed Giorgio.  So listen ct, you seem to misunderstand the situation, so I will explain it to you.  I will be the judge of what is or is not relevant.  When I ask you for your f name, you will tell me your :f name!  After you tell me your name, you will describe the bald man in excruciating detail. You will then tell me anything you overheard him saying to the Half-Orcs, and then anything they said to each-other.  Then you will tell me everything you recollect Giorgio, that is the fruit, saying, seeing as you met him yesterday that should be easier.  You see, figuratively of course, I am old by your standards, that makes me impatient.  I took your eyes from you, I can take much more, and I will, unless you start acting the part of the compliant prisoner; so shove the attitude up your arse and start talking, clear_?"


----------



## Gregor (Feb 2, 2012)

"Fine, my name is Nira.  But it *is* irrelevant because, as I said, we didn't use names.  I don't know who any of them are.  The bald man is just that: bald.  I suppose he was quite tanned and muscular and I think his eyes were blue or grey.  He hired me from the refugee camps.  He paid me half up front, half upon job completion and told me to meet a longship with two half-orcs and a third person at the docks.  Sure enough they met me on a pier with a ship full of corpses.  Elven ones.  Creeped me out.  The third one, was there as well but all I recall was his goofy outfit and ribbon-covered staff.  We spent the night on a ferry and then rowed out this afternoon.  Honestly, nobody spoke and certainly not to me.  They're reasons for this must now be plainly obvious to you.  I dont know any more, is that clear enough for you?  If you wanted more information, you should have captured someone else.  So you can keep asking me the same questions or you can hand me over to the guard.  I know nothing else."

Torrent shakes her head.  "That definitely sounds like Lee," she says, "but I just can't believe my mentor would be involved in this.  He has been Seaquen's harbour master and a trusted member of the Council for years and years!"


----------



## funkmamagoat (Feb 2, 2012)

Kirio smiles crookedly down at the tied up rogue  Ballsy bitch... good for her... 

He briefly considers cutting her throat, but then shrugs and returns to the others and relays what little he has learned "_Like I thought, hired help... I can get... violent with her... but I honestly don't think she knows more.  Lee hired her from her description, so finding him is paramount, but I don't think she knows anything more.  We'll let Simon worry about what to do with her..._" he then joins Arnir and Hrimr and examines the corpse as best he can.


----------



## fromage67 (Feb 2, 2012)

*OOC:*


Regarding the loot: Lars claims the Masterwork short sword and the masterwork thieve's tools from the captured rogue. He also claims the mithril chain shirt (Yeah, 10% spell failure check!) But considering its value, others might want it to... I'll wait till they are identified before I claim any vials, etc.







Lars approaches the bound rogue. "Your penalty will be the forfeit of all your possessions!" Lars avidly fingers her fine chain shirt. He then proceeds to divest her of it and putting it on, marvelling at its light weight.

He also equips her sword while he waits for Simeon to finish his work. "This is a lot like the sword I lost at you warehouse, Nathan. Broke my heart, but its mended now."


----------



## Gregor (Feb 2, 2012)

*GM:*  Lars, as you will note when I listed the loot, that it clearly says that both the sword and the mithril chain shirt are *small*.  Since you are a medium creature (not small like a halfling, a gnome, goblin, etc.) you cannot possibly wear that armor.  Additionally, the sword is unwieldy and you therefore suffer a -2 on all attack rolls when using it.


----------



## fromage67 (Feb 2, 2012)

OOC: Fine!  Lars ends still enjoys taking the masterwork Thieve's tools.


----------



## Bannock (Feb 2, 2012)

Bannock paces restlessly, until he realizes that nobody has been paying attention to the dead Elves. He moves over to the bodies and starts patting them up and down, looking for anything of interest.

"Can't believe I've got nothing better to do than molest some dead soggy Elves..."









*OOC:*


Take 20 on searching bodies


----------



## digimattic (Feb 2, 2012)

Arnir wrinkles his nose in distaste at the pile of bodies and casts Detect Magic over the group of them


----------



## The Bashar (Feb 3, 2012)

While Bannock pats them down and Arnir searches for magic on them Hrimr decides to examine to find out how they died.  He begins searching the bodies and applying his knowledge of healing.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 3, 2012)

Bannock, you search them over but don't find anything of material interest.  Most of their clothing has been melted into their ruined flesh.  However, something seems off to you.  There are strange markings on the wrists of one of them, like deep dark bruises that seem free of fire damage.  

Hrimr the elves seem to have been killed by fire and their mangled flesh makes discerning specifics rather difficult.  Yet, you also notice the weird markings on   their wrists and are able to determine that they resemble the bruises one migh receive by being bound.  

Arnir, both corpses are literally suffused with a lingering aura of strong transmutation magic.


----------



## The Bashar (Feb 5, 2012)

Hrimr scratches his beards.  

"Bannock, have you noticed their wrists?  Looks like they were tied together before they were burned.  Arnir what does you spell tell you?"


----------



## digimattic (Feb 5, 2012)

*OOC:*


GM, are we talking about Setales and Brutus, or the elven corpses?







Arnir furrows his brow as he attempts to discover which spell or type of magic was used.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 5, 2012)

*GM:*  Arnir, we're talking about the Elven corpses.  Setales and Brutus are dead and presumably have been blown off the ship at this point, given the weather.  I assumed you looted them at the scene and thus listed what they had on post #1479.  Giorgio is unaccounted for given that he fled, through a dimension door, to a ferry some four or five hundred feet away from the Wayfarer's Ship.

Two of the dead elves from the attached longship were hauled up to the Lyceum, along with the unconscious rogue.     

Arnir, given the strength of the aura, you are fairly confident that they were affected by some form of polymorph spell.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Feb 6, 2012)

"_Well... obviously meant to look like the Shahalesti navy did it; attacked the wayfairer ship and made it teleport, either in desperation or on purpose I mean... if these boys were actually shahalesti navy it may already achieve its end once they learn of their fate.  That is give the blockade an excuse to become openly hostile towards Seaquen and the council and drop this shame talk of alliance and protection???_"   

Kirio shrugs, feeling there really isn't much more he can contribute.  He finds a chair and begins softly practicing his flute...


----------



## Gregor (Feb 6, 2012)

A huge stroke of thunder seems to shake the very foundations of the arcane tower.  Cups rattle on the desk, scrolls roll off and fall to the floor and Kiernan is forced to grab a tumbling candelabra before it falls to the plush carpeted floor.

Then, a huge crack and smash sounds from the lower levels of the tower as something large smashes through some windows.  Screams from students in their rooms echoes up through the stony halls and stairwells.

Perhaps assisted by the raucous sounds of the storm causing damage, Simeon snaps out of his trance as he stares into the crystal ball.  

_"Bah!"_ he cries as he slams a fist upon the desk.  _"Lee is nowhere to be found: not in his home, in the town, on the peninsula or even on this plane!  This is improbable.  Something MUST be shielding him from my divinations.  We are running out of time."_  He leans back in his chair and rubs his temples.  Turning to the party.  _"Do you have any ideas?"_


----------



## digimattic (Feb 6, 2012)

Arnir rubs his chin, disregarding the raging storm outside "I'm not sure these men are who they say they are...I'm detecting a strong aura of residual transmutation energy on them....I'm nearly certain it's a polymorph spell...."


----------



## Gregor (Feb 6, 2012)

_"Alright,"_ mutters Kiernan the dwarven abjurer, _"let us go over what we know.  It is now obvious that Giorgio the Wayfarer and his allies were employed by that traitor Lee Sidoneth.  They attempted to use the performance, where all council members and international delegates were assembled, as an opportunity to cause mass murder and panic by teleporting the Wayfarer vessel through a flame-filled planar sojourn.  Thanks to our friends from Gate Pass, this crisis was averted."_  He begins to pace as he speaks.  _"In addition, the assassins fastened a longship filled with the corpses of elves that were burned alive.  Yet, as our astute friend Arnir has shown by way of magical sampling and deduction, it is obvious that these corpses were transmuted in some way through polymorph.  Now, I am no transmuter, but this would imply that these corpses were made to seem to be elves.  When compared against the physical evidence of being bound, discovered by Hrimr and Bannock, then we can also logically deduce that someone actively transmuted and then burned to death a number of unwilling persons.  The end result was likely, as Kirio has pointed out, to make it seem as if the nation of Shahalesti was the culprit."_  Kiernan pauses to collect his thoughts before continuing.  _"So, the end result of this mission was to eliminate our organized resistance and to drive a wedge between Seaquen, the other nations represented here and Shahalesti.  Since this could only benefit the Empire of Ragesia, we must accept that Lee Sidoneth is in cahoots with the Empire.  This growing storm is likely his doing as well, given his strong grasp of the druidic arts and water magic.  Perhaps the storm is his plan B?  It seems plausible that if left uncontrolled, the storm will continue to intensify until it becomes a hurricane which would scour Seaquen from the peninsula and smash the elven fleet?"_

Kiernan leans against the desk and rubs his sable-gloved hand through his thick beard.  _"We must find Lee.  Find him and stop him at all costs.  Yet he is shielded from Simeon's divinations.  He cannot of fled this plane of existence without incinerating in the flames suffusing planar travel and his personal repertoire of magic does not lend itself to access and control of non-detection spells.  Ergo, there must be some other reason or answer as to why we cannot find him." _ 

He turns to the party and echoes Simeon's request.  _"Do you have any thoughts or ideas on this friends?  At this point any idea could help: a bit of history, some lore you may have read, anything?"       _


----------



## digimattic (Feb 6, 2012)

Arnir stops to think for a moment...


----------



## funkmamagoat (Feb 6, 2012)

Kirio stops and thinks for a moment

OOC: taking 20 knowledge history, total 27, places Lee could hide in Seaquen that would protect him from magical detection...


----------



## Gregor (Feb 6, 2012)

Arnir and Kirio, you compare your thoughts and relay the following to everyone: 

Arnir, you know that there are certain powerful abjuration spells such as _non-detection_ and _mindblank_ that could hide Lee from divination magic.  However, Kiernan's own expertise in abjuration has weeded those out from possibility given that these spells are the domain of the arcane and thus barred from a druid's repertoire.  Thus, unless Lee hired or is allied to an extremely powerful wizard or sorcerer, it is unlikely that these spells are in effect.  The only other possibility is that Lee is residing in a location where these spells are active as wards.    

Kirio, your knowledge of history picks up where Arnir's leaves off: a potential location where wards are active.  Thankfully, an obscure bit of lore comes to your mind when you ponder the history of this region.  You recall, probably from skimming some dusty history codex at some point, that a great mage – now remembered only as the 'Pyromancer' – created a tomb for himself under a now ancient and ruined city at the tip of the peninsula Seaquen lies on.   Apparently the Pyromancer tapped into the power of a natural rift to the elemental plane of fire to power the tomb’s magical defenses and wards against discovery.  No one has seen the tomb in centuries.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Feb 6, 2012)

After relaying what he knows he turns to the group with a bit of a crazy grin on his face "_Well... Shall we invade the tomb of a dead mage that liked to call himself the Pyromance?  Sounds like fun to me..._" Kirio then begins quickly inspecting his gear, sighing inwardly at the thought of getting wet again...  Kirio turns to Simeon "_Could we trouble you for some torches and some rope... we have a stupid habit of going underground without these things..._"


----------



## Gregor (Feb 6, 2012)

_"Of course!"_ exclaims Simeon, _"I am a fool to have not remembered the legend of that old tomb.  Abide a few moments and let me see what my divinations can tell me about the ruins on the tip of the peninsula."_

Simeon resumes casting and locks his gaze back into the crystal ball.  Ten minutes or more elapse before he breaks his eyes away from the globe and rubs them from fatigue.

He speaks with a bit of a smile.  _"Alright, I believe you may be down the right track.  I took a more nuanced approach with my spells this time and focused on the storm itself as well as locating blank spots in my scrying.  First, the storm is definitely increasing in intensity at a rapid rate.  At this point it has formed an eye of calm in its centre.  This eye is positioned directly over the very tip of the peninsula ... exactly where the tomb is reported to be.  Additionally, there is a rather clever anti-divination ward in the same place.  It is cast over a rather large area which could easily encompass a whole building, tomb or dungeon."_  He stands up and cracks his back from hunching over.

He opens his palms and implores the party.  _"Please friends, I ask that you investigate this at once.  You are the only ones who, for some reason, are unaffected by this storm and at this stage, the winds would likely toss a grown man into the wind like a rag doll.  I am more than happy to outfit you with any mundane supplies you may need, if the Lyceum is in possession of them.  In addition, you may requisition one thousand gold pieces worth of potions or scrolls that you feel may help you on this journey.  Kiernan can gather them for you, but you must make all haste.  You must venture within the next few minutes and find out whatever you can.  The fate of Seaquen depends on it!"_"


----------



## funkmamagoat (Feb 6, 2012)

OCC: K, I suggest we need at least 3 torches, rope (100ft) some CLW potions (50gp a piece), and maybe something to neutralize poison or remove curse (each 750gp)?


----------



## The Bashar (Feb 6, 2012)

*OOC:*


I can brew the CLW potions for 25 gp each.  I could make a Neutralize poison potion, but that would take a whole day and cost 375 gp.  I can memorize Neutralize poison and Remove Disease, but they are 3rd level spells.  So a remove curse potion would be a good idea.  Maybe some scrolls of cure serious wounds? I have one already.  More wouldn't hurt.

Anyways I need to rest at least for two days so that my Dex returns back to normal. I can brew potions for those days.  Also, if we're going to a tomb we probably want some holy water.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Feb 7, 2012)

OOC: I don't think resting or brewing potions is an option, we have to go to the tomb NOW in order to save seaquen... the storm is about to become a hurricane and will level the place, we're the only ones who can move around in the wind because of the boon we received in the fire forest...


----------



## digimattic (Feb 7, 2012)

Arnir nods "Sounds like a chance for more...Adventure. Simeon, how much time do we have before this storm consumes the city?"


----------



## fromage67 (Feb 7, 2012)

Lars takes out his rat from under his shirt. The creature had been hiding there the whole time. It definitely seems more intelligent than a normal rat. Looking at Lars directly and seeming to understand whatever Lars says.

"Yes, let's go. I would rather rest, but I don't think there is time. The Gods are definitely amusing themselves with us. I see no other explanation."

OOC: Lars will request some rope, and hopefully a grapple since he left his at home.


----------



## Bannock (Feb 7, 2012)

Bannock steels himself.

"Potions and scrolls I'll leave to the rest of you lot. I don't know the first thing about 'em. How long a trek is it over land to this ruin? If it's more than a day we'll need food and gear to sleep on and make shelter with. If less, then it'd probably help us if you had any magic or potions to help us move quicker. I don't reckon' horses will be lastin' long out there at the moment."

Bannock quickly moves to gather whatever necessary supplies remain, depending on the length of the journey ahead: Sturdy water-resistant cloaks, bedrolls, tent gear, rations, flint stones, and plenty of torches and/or sunrods. He's ready to depart when the party is.


----------



## The Bashar (Feb 7, 2012)

Hrimr goes into his pack and draws a potion.  He pulls the stopper and drinks.  He sighs with some relief as the potion alleviates some of his weakness.  He grabs another potion and gives it to Bannock.

"It's a potion that will increase your strength. I  would imagine we will have quite the fight on our hands, save it for then."

Hrimr looks to Torrent.

"Torrent, I don't suppose you'd be up for another adventure with the old party?  You're the only other one who has the boon.  Also, having your divine magic with us could be a huge help." 









*OOC:*


 Drinking a potion of lesser restoration. Dex is at 12.  Give Bannock a potion of Bull's Strength.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 7, 2012)

_"Arnir," _say Simeon, _"unfortunately I cannot accurately predict how long it will take for this storm to tear the city apart.  However, if I were a betting man, I would say that it is only a matter of two or three hours.  It will only take you an hour, at the most, to march out to the ruins on the tip of the peninsula.  There is an old road that leads straight there.  You'll pass the ruins of some ruined bath houses and then you'll find yourself amidst moss-covered pillars and building foundations that lead right out into the sea itself.  Walk to the very tip of the peninsula and begin your search there.  I wish you luck.  Our very lives depend on you all."_

The Lyceum is unfortunately no general goods shoppe, so Kiernan is only able to bring back some of the mundane adventuring gear you requested.  Two lengths of silk rope (50ft each), a grappling hook, 4 sunrods and 3 vials of holy water.

Kiernan also retrieves the requested 6 potions of cure light wounds, a scroll of remove curse (divine: cleric) and a scroll of neutralize poison (divine: any).  He also hands over a scroll of resist energy (arcane) and says:_ "This may come in handy if you're heading somewhere called 'the tomb of the pyromancer.'"_

Torrent packs her things and slings her axe through the leather thong on her belt.  "I would be honored to face danger and death with you again friends.  I must see my former mentor brought to justice for his crimes."

With your gear acquired, you tighten the straps of your packs, pull your cloaks on and prepare to march out.

        *GM:*  Bannock, we can assume that you guys have your food and water on you at all times, so whatever is listed on your character sheets is what you have.

Simeon and Kiernan will also hold onto the loot you took from Setales and Brutus for you to and pick up when you come back.  Or you can take what you want now of course.  Here is the list of stuff you took from them/what has not been claimed:

Brutus - Masterwork Plate Mail, Masterwork Steel Shield, Masterwork Battle Axe, Masterwork Composite Shortbow [+4 Str Bonus], 3 vials
Setales - Masterwork Great Axe, Fine Leather Backpack, Scroll, 4 vials, 
Rogue - Masterwork Small Short Sword, Mithril Small Chain Shirt, 4 vials


----------



## Bannock (Feb 7, 2012)

*OOC:*


I must have missed earlier that Brutus had masterwork plate. Bannock would like to claim it and will have spent the period of discussion wiping it down and getting it on himself.


----------



## digimattic (Feb 7, 2012)

Arnir examines the vials to see if they might be helpful and casts Read Magic on the scroll









*OOC:*


casts detect magic


----------



## Gregor (Feb 8, 2012)

*GM:*  Arnir all of the vials register magical auras - mostly conjuration and some transmutation.  In the interest of moving things along, I am going to advance the story.  However, please feel free to edit your post and add in your Spellcraft rolls (to identify the potions).  Since potions are basically weightless, we can easily assume that you guys brought them all with you.  Its no problem, so don't feel rushed.     

        *GM:*  Also, in terms of the equipment gathered at the Lyceum, let us assume (based on the requests) that everyone took 1 potion of _cure light wounds_.  Bannock and Lars each took one of the lengths of silk rope.  Bannock has the sunrods. Lars has the grappling hook.  Hrimr has the holy water.  Torrent has the scroll of _remove curse_ (since its only on the cleric list), Hrimr has the scroll of _neutralize poison_, and Arnir has the scroll of _resist energy_.  Please update your sheets/keep track accordingly.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 8, 2012)

*Back into the Storm...*

It takes the combined effort of most of the party to push open the heavy doors of the Lyceum against the strength of the wind.  Even Lowduke gives you a hand, but stays behind at the school given his inability to suffer the extreme winds.  Outside the skies are almost black and rippling lightning draws blinding streaks against dark clouds fat with rain.  The roofs of buildings in the city are buckling under the wind and clay roof tiles are flown into the air and smashed against rocks, walls and trees.  Wagons tumble to their side and are pushed up against buildings and loose debris smashes glass windows.  

Thanks to the boon of Indomitability you are unhindered in your movements -   though it is a surreal experience to move with ease through an almost full blown hurricane.  The wind still pulls at your cloaks and the rain soaks you through but it is a small price to pay.

You walk out of the North Harbour and head towards the Eastern tip of the peninsula (ruins on the map).  Beyond the chaos of the city the storm ravages the landscape: trees are ripped from the ground, old barns and ruined stone walls tumble over and farmer's fields are devastated.  You easily pick up the old road that leads to the east and you push along through cold ankle deep mud and splattering and wind-tossed puddles.  After about an hour of walking, the constant thunder has rendered you almost deaf and you're forced to scream at eachother in order to be heard.  

You enter the old stone ruins which consist of nothing more than moss-covered foundations of buildings, weathered columns, lonely arches and piles of ancient masonry.  The old stone roads here are surprisingly still in relatively good shape and you navigate them through what were once city-blocks as you press on towards the absolute tip of land.  

Finally, soaking wet, hoarse from calling out to one another and tired, you suddenly step through into an area of complete calm.  Looking up you can see clear evening skies, with the first of the stars beginning to appear.  Dark clouds swirl on the perimeter of this 'eye' in the storm and you can see the curtain of wind and rain and the sounds of thunder are somewhat isolated.  The path you are on ends at a rusty gate that stands motionless, half open. An embossed metal placard beside the gate reads, “Carcer Tevensum,” the ancient name for “Teven’s Prison.”  

Beyond the gate is what looks like a narrow courtyard, a high cliff on the west, north, and southern sides, and rusty guard railings – broken and useless
in places – line the eastern side. Beyond the railings the ground drops, via an old stone stairwell, to the surface of the sea, which is still choppy despite the clear skies. A hundred feet away to the east, the sky is dark again, and lightning crackles nearly constantly over craggy islands, ruins of the old sunken city, which stretch away from the coast until the storm swallows them.  Along the easten edge of the courtyard, nine stone pillars rise ten feet, and are capped by gargoyles that leer down at the sea.


----------



## Bannock (Feb 9, 2012)

Bannock peers about suspiciously.

"Who's got sharp eyes? D'ya see anything?"


----------



## The Bashar (Feb 9, 2012)

Hrimr looks at the area in the eye of the storm.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 9, 2012)

As you step into the courtyard, the only thing of note that you spot, beyond the obvious, is the stone floor on which you tread.  Given the placement of the gargoyles, and the stairwell that leads down to the sea, its clear that you are standing on the roof of some structure.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Feb 9, 2012)

Kirio feels frustrated and uneasy.  Maybe it's being in the calm eye of the storm, feeling he should be... well... fighting or something.  Teven’s Prison?? 

He walks to the railings and inspects the stairs, looking for obvious sings of weakness and for any way to enter the structure they seem to be standing on.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 9, 2012)

Kirio, the name of the prison means nothing to you and the stairs look sturdy and stable.


----------



## The Bashar (Feb 9, 2012)

"I guess we may have to swim into this place.  Torrent, shall we take a look?"

Hrimr begins to walk down the stairs into the water.  At about ankle deep he tries peer through the water to see where the stairs lead.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 9, 2012)

Hrimr, the water is murky and still choppy despite you standing in the eye of the storm.  Yet, you can see that the stairs continue down along the side of the structure.  You observe that if you continue forward and down the steps for about 35 or 40 feet you will reach a corner potentially allowing you to see the side of the structure facing the ocean.  Given the slope of the stairs and the ground around it, you figure that Torrent and the other humans would probably be waist deep in the sea when they reach the corner, whilst you would be submerged up to your chest.


----------



## The Bashar (Feb 9, 2012)

Hrimr calls back to the group. 

"Looks like it isn't too deep for you tall folk.  I may have some trouble.  Let's keep moving."

Hrimr waits until the party join him and then begins to slowly head further down the stairs.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Feb 9, 2012)

Kirio smiles... "_I've always liked the ocean... glad I leave the plate mail to others though..._" He follows Hrimr into the water...


----------



## Gregor (Feb 9, 2012)

You step down into the cold salty sea and walk down the steps.  When you reach the bottom of the stairs and move around the corner, you are all easily waist deep in the water and you can feel that the ground has turned to sand and small stones.

You move along the side of the structure facing the ocean and on your right stands a dark doorway, dominated by an ajar rusty metallic grate door.  It clearly leads into the structure.  You can hear the sloshing of the deep water inside and you can see the gargoyles from the roof peering down ominously at you, their stony forms silhouetted against the dark sky and flashes of lightning.  

Without light, the inside of the structure is pitch black.  Hrimr's darkvision allows him to see and communicate that the doorway leads to some kind of an old loading dock area and a long hallway that leads deeper into darkness.  The water appears to remain at a constant height inside.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Feb 9, 2012)

Kirio motions to Bannock "_time for one of those sunrods I'd say_".  Kirio secures one from him and strikes it against the metallic grate door igniting it and then walks into the old loading dock area...


----------



## Gregor (Feb 10, 2012)

*GM:*  I've shared (via google) an on-the-fly narrative map to avoid confusion as I describe this place.  You can all edit it if you wish to make notes or whatever.     

You step into the old prison, walking westerly, the murky water sloshing around your waists as you push inside.  The loading dock area is devoid of furnishings or even the expected crates or barrels.  There are 4 other rooms that connect to the loading area and one long hallway that continues, westerly, deeper into the complex.

The 4 rooms are similarly empty and were likely storage areas and guard rooms when this prison was still in service.  You are able to view these spaces easily  by pushing open sogging and rotten wooden doors, kicking up detritus from the floor.  The rooms and the loading area smell of mildew and the distinct salty fishiness of stagnant sea water.  

Slow drips echo up the hallway and the edge of the light produced by your sunrod glints against the tarnished metal of a veritable forest of prison cells in the next chamber.


----------



## The Bashar (Feb 10, 2012)

Hrimr moves up to the entrance of the next chamber and has a look inside.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 10, 2012)

Hrimr, the next chamber is enormous - it is about 40 feet deep, but it is so long (towards the south) that your darkvision cannot see the end.  The western wall is crumbled stone, as if the walls crumbled inward or the area beyond was lowered or crushed by some land movement, cave-in or some other calamity.  

The room is filled with prison cells made from tarnished metallic bars that run from floor to ceiling.  Each cell is probably 10 feet by 10 feet in size and they are stacked next to eachother in long rows that continue on into the darkness.  There are walkways that run between each row of cells.

The air in here is putrid and heavy with mildew and humidity and the water is noticeably warmer here.  A distinct and more powerful stench that is a mix of rotten flesh and putrid fish cloys at your nose and throat with each breath.  You can see that piles of bloated and malformed humanoid corpses lay in some of the cells - they bob up and down gently in the water.


----------



## fromage67 (Feb 12, 2012)

Lars casts light on the feathers of a crossbow bolt, and he shoots it towards the end of the corridor, waiting to see if it reveals anything interesting.


----------



## digimattic (Feb 12, 2012)

Arnir shivers and staggers forward, his clothes now soaked with this putrid brine. "There is not much to like about this..." he whispers "at least it's warm in here.."


----------



## Gregor (Feb 13, 2012)

Lars your bolt slashes through the darkness, briefly illuminating the area around it as it flies.  You can see the room continues on for another 30 or 40 feet to the south and then ends at a mildew-covered stone wall which the bolt collides into and then falls into the water.  There is an old rusty iron door on the south wall that leads further into the prison.  The door is ajar and the piles of corpses are largest near this portal.

        *GM:*  Arnir, you identify the following potions:

Setales' potions are: 1 potion of _cure serious wounds_; 2 potions of _water breathing_.
Brutus' potions are: 1 potion of _cure serious wounds_; 2 potions of _water breathing_.
Rogue's potions are:  2 potions of _cure light wounds_; 1 potion of _water breathing_; 1 still unidentified.

The scroll has the arcane spell _Haste_


----------



## fromage67 (Feb 13, 2012)

Lars says, "Well, it looks like the way to go is ahead. I will take a look."

Lars advances cautiously, wary of the corpses, knowing that not all the dead remain so. He will progressively peak into the cells as he goes forward, and if he has no reason to stop before then, he will make it all the way to the southern door, and take a peak beyond, again using his light and crossbow trick if needed.

OOC: Potions of water breathing might get VERY useful in the near future. We only have 5, but maybe Hrimr can do his salmon trick.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 13, 2012)

Lars, you slosh through the waist deep water and gaze into the cells as you make your way across the long prison and head for the adjoining chamber.  

The corpses are bloated and putrid and small crabs crawl upon them searching for loose bits of meat.  Upon inspection they appear to be Elves, but despite being dead and in various stages of decomposition, something about them is fundamentally wrong: misshaped ears, strangely shaped skulls, sometimes webbed feet or slitted noses.  The skin on some of them are blackish-green and slimy and various bodies have reddish-yellow eyes.  

You enter the adjoining chamber by slipping through the open iron door.  In its day it probably made a formidable obstacle to anyone attempting to escape the prison.  Today it is a rusted husk of a door that looks as if it will crumble to red dust at the slightest touch.  The room you now stand looks as if it served as a hallway and stair access.  One spiral stair case is completely caved in with broken masonry and stones, but you can also see that a broad stone stairwell also leads down to lower levels - all deep under water now.  The water is significantly warmer near the stairs down.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Feb 13, 2012)

Kirio follows Lars, growing distaste plain on his face as he passes the misshapen elven corpses... "_Seems arriving at the final product took some... experimenting._"

Seeing the stairs going down "_well, I'm up for a swim.  Should be easier with those potions, and Hrimr can become something... aquatic?_"


----------



## The Bashar (Feb 13, 2012)

Hrimr is sickened by the sight of the misshapen elf corpses that litter the rusted iron door.

When he hears his name he looks away from the corpses and up to Kirio.

"Yes, I can.  I have enough strength to change form once more.  It's probably best that I scout a head then."

Hrimr changes shape into a squid and begins to swim down the stairs.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 13, 2012)

Hrimr, the water is murky as you start to swim down the stairs.  The stairs continue down rather sharply until you reach a landing where the stairs switch back but continue downward.  The water gets progressively warmer as you swim down until you reach the end of the stairs at about 30 feet of descent.  You find yourself in a stone room cluttered with crumbling and algae-covered wooden furniture, oxidized wrought iron torch sconces on the walls, piles of deteriorated barrels and crates encrusted with aquatic growths.  One door way leads to a small room, from which a hazy orange light emanates from a shaft in the stone floor.  A strange pulley assembly appears to have been rigged over the shaft and a rope leads down.  The temperature in here is like a luke warm bath.


----------



## The Bashar (Feb 13, 2012)

Hrimr swims over the shaft and looks down as far as he can.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 13, 2012)

Hrimr you can see that the shaft descends about 100 feet down and ends at a strange glimmering translucent pane of water - almost as if you were looking at the surface of a pool or lake when swimming up from beneath.  Orangey-red light flickers up the shaft, illuminating it completely and the long ropes from the pulley go all the way down and pass through the pane.  The water is warmest here and you can feel the waves of warmth, almost like the beating of a heart, passing over you.


----------



## fromage67 (Feb 14, 2012)

As the seconds tick by after Hrimr's submersion, Lars' level of anxiety grows.

Lars starts unstrapping his armor and gear preparing for the likely dive up ahead. "I guess I will only keep my dagger and some rope. Weapons are almost useless underwater."


----------



## Bannock (Feb 14, 2012)

Bannock waits patiently for Hrimr's return.

"Go down if you like Lars. No way I'm swimming down that hole unless a kraken shows up outside. Even then, maybe I'd rather fight a kraken."


----------



## The Bashar (Feb 15, 2012)

Hrimr believes that the bottom of this shaft is where the party needs to go.  He swims back to where the party is waiting.  He surfaces at the top of the drowned stairwell.  He motions with his tentacles for the party to follow.  He also points at the rope Lars is holding.


----------



## fromage67 (Feb 15, 2012)

Lars picks up Hope, his rat familiar, and says to him, "You'll have to stay here and guard our back." Lars tries to find a dry spot for him.

Lars removes armor and gear, keeping only his dagger and rope, which he loops around his torso. He also brings his thieve's tools which are hidden below his belt.

Lars holds up his potion of water breathing and asks, "I think these are good at least for a few hours, right? Arnir? Kirio?"

He then holds his breath and gulps the foul, bitter mixture. "Yuck! So? Who else is coming? Is it just me and the squid?"


----------



## digimattic (Feb 15, 2012)

*GM:*  For everyone but Hrimr, you will need to hold your breath in order to swim underwater.  You can do so for a number of rounds equal to twice your constitution score.  You'd also have to make swim checks to move through the water (at half your speed).  From the top of the stairs to the entrance to the shaft is 60 feet.  You're not under pressure or anything, so I'm fine with you taking 10 on the swim checks, but remember your armor check penalties and weight.  

Alternatively, quaffing a potion of water breathing pretty much just gets rid of all of that: no need to hold your breath and you could crawl along the floor or walls or whatever to avoid swimming since breathing isn't an issue.

Water breathing potions last for a minimum of 10 hours.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 15, 2012)

*GM:*  Whoops!  I accidentally posted from Arnir's account. 

I'm out in BC visiting Arnir and Bannock.


----------



## Bannock (Feb 22, 2012)

Bannock grouses as he is still turned off by the idea of plunging into an incredibly deep underwater hole that leads to some unknown doom.

"Why dun one of you go and 'ave a gander at what's on the other end before the whole group dives into that pit?"


----------



## The Bashar (Feb 22, 2012)

Hrimr beckons with his tentacles.  He can't speak as he is effectively a squid.  He grabs the rope at Lars' side and indicates that he should grab the rope as he points at it with one of his free tentacles.









*OOC:*


Hrimr will drag Lars to the top of the shaft where the pulley is.  He will then swim down to the 'surface' at the bottom of the shaft and make a perception check.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 22, 2012)

Hrimr, you swim back down the stairs to the lower level and head back towards the shaft.  You swim down the shaft, following the rope, all the way to the bottom and the source of the flickering orange and red light.

        *GM:*  I'll assume you've pulled Lars along, who had no trouble breathing in the water due to him taking the potion.  I'll also assume that he'll be able to generally see what you do.  If Lars isn't coming, he can post as much.     

The water at the bottom of the shaft is quite hot, almost like a freshly poured bath.  The water ends at a weird surface below you which is obviously kept in place through some form of magic.  Though the surface of water distorts what you can see beyond, it is quite clear that a very large cavern of stone opens up below you - the floor is maybe 10 feet below the surface.  Because of the shaft and your angle, it is hard to see everything, but you can also spot that the light is coming from a deep trench of flowing magma that cuts across the cavern.  The rope leading down the shaft is connected to a metal hook which rests on the stone floor, indicating that it, the rope and the pulley above are some kind of hoisting device.


----------



## The Bashar (Feb 23, 2012)

Hrimr drags Lars through the water back up the shaft and up to where the party is waiting at the surface.  He waits for Lars to tell the party what he has seen at the bottom of the shaft.


----------



## fromage67 (Feb 24, 2012)

Before Hrimr pulls Lars up, Lars tries poking a finger and a hand through the surface.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 24, 2012)

Lars, your hand and finger are able to pass through the surface.  You feel the very warm air from the cavern below.


----------



## fromage67 (Feb 24, 2012)

Lars kicks and swims back up the shaft, following the dim slimy shape of Hrimr.

When he reaches the surface, he gets used to breathing air again before saying, "All right, the water ends above a large cavern." He decribes the strange force field holding back the water.

Lars leaves the water and starts putting his armor back on. "You guys coming?"

OOC: How far is it to the floor of the lava cavern? Can Lars ties his rope to the iron bolt and let everybody climb down to the floor?


----------



## Gregor (Feb 24, 2012)

"A cavern of magma beneath an ocean-filled prison?" asks Torrent with a wry smile, "I always see the most interesting places with you boys."  Torrent quaffs one of the water breathing potions, checks her equipment and descends under the water to join Hrimr.  She waits for the other party members beneath the surface, reveling in the magic that allows her to breathe the very essence of her God Istishia.

        *GM:*  In terms of the shaft, perhaps I am not being clear.  The shaft runs straight down, as if it were a hole in the floor of one of the rooms underwater.  Above the shaft is a pulley that has been fastened to the ceiling.  A rope is strung through the pulley and runs all the way down to the bottom of the shaft - protruding through the strange magically held back surface and resting on the floor of the cavern.  The end of the rope on the floor of the cavern is connected to a hook.  

The distance between the end of the water and the floor of the cavern is about 10ft.

So, you can all use the rope that is already there.


----------



## Bannock (Feb 24, 2012)

After realizing that going down is inevitable, Bannock reluctantly chokes down a potion of water breathing. Then, as if immediately forgetting that he can now breath underwater, he holds his nose and closes his eyes and jumps into the shaft after Torrent. His armor causes him to sink rapidly until he bumps into Torrent and Lars midway down the shaft. At that point, he opens his eyes to the stinging brine and gropes for the rope and the walls of the shaft. In doing so, he lets go of his glaive, which plummets downward like a missile through the water until it passes through the portal below and clangs on the stone in the cavern, sending echoes up the shaft. 

Still holding his breath, he starts to panic and tries to scramble back upward for a few moments until he can hold his lungs no more and he inhales a mighty breath of lukewarm and somewhat salty water. The feeling is incredibly surreal and uncomfortable. Yet, rather than convulsing in pain, he feels a familiar relief. He takes another breath, and steadies himself, realizing that he isn't actually dying. He descends the rest of the way by sliding down the pulley rope.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 24, 2012)

Torrent watches Bannock plummet like a stone and then flail wildly in panic.  She stifles a giggle and leans out over the shaft, preparing to hold the rope and use it as a guide down towards the portal.

        *GM:*  Bannock, are you going to go all the way down to the floor of the cavern, where your glaive fell?     

        *GM:*  Alright, so Bannock swam down to the room with the shaft and hopped down.  Torrent is at the top, preparing to go down and I assume Lars and Hrimr are there as well (they can correct me if I am wrong).  Arnir and Kirio, what are you up to?


----------



## funkmamagoat (Feb 24, 2012)

Kirio takes a potion, drinks it and then follows Torrent...


----------



## fromage67 (Feb 24, 2012)

Lars turns to his rat familiar and asks, "Want to come? It is about 100 feet underwater. We have no potion for you however." If the rat agrees, Lars brings him along.

Lars takes his sword down with him, but figures the crossbow wouldn't take too well to getting soaked, so he reluctantly leaves it above. He then plunges after the others, excited by the feeling of swimming freely under water. The only problem is the sharp pain in his ears.

At the bottom of the shaft, Lars spots Bannock below and lets himself down the rope after him.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 26, 2012)

*GM:*  So has anyone actually climbed down to the floor of the cavern?      

[sblock="for Lars'"]Hope informs you that he has no need to eat, sleep or breathe and is happy to journey under the water with you.[/sblock]


----------



## The Bashar (Feb 27, 2012)

Hrimr in his squid like form swims down the shaft to the 'surface' of the water.  Just as he is about to break the surface he grabs the rope, turns himself back into a dwarf, and pulls himself into the cavern.  He waves up for the rest of the party to follow him down.


----------



## fromage67 (Feb 28, 2012)

Gregor said:


> *GM:*  So has anyone actually climbed down to the floor of the cavern?




OOC: The way I read it, Bannock, Lars and now Hrimr are descending the rope into the cavern.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 28, 2012)

*GM:*  Thanks Lars, though it seems that Hrimr is now standing on the stone floor of the cavern, waving you and Bannock down.  Torrent is right behind you two, followed by Kirio.  Only Arnir's position is currently unknown.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 28, 2012)

Hrimr, you climb down the rope to the floor of the cavern.  You feel strange as you pass through the portal of water, almost as if you slipped through an invisible sheet of fine gauze.  It is mildly unsettling.  The air in the chamber is very hot, causing your sopping clothes to immediately begin to steam.  Above you, you can see the shimmering pane of water that leads up into the shaft and the forms of Lars and Bannock as they descend towards you.

A river of lava cuts the chamber in two. The source of the lava is visible down the south tunnel – a massive warding circle etched into the stone walls, its runes glowing with intense heat. It looks solid, but somehow flames are visible beyond it, and a slow flow of lava seeps out from the edge of the ring, as if it were a seal holding back the heat of the Elemental Plane of Fire.  A 30 foot long stone bridge arcs over the river of magma, connecting the two halves of the chamber and leading to an iron door set in the far wall (across the bridge).

The air is hazy with heat and steam, and the faint rumbling of liquid stone churning through unseen tunnels fills the space with power. The ceiling is mostly 10 ft. high, though the magma flow is ten feet below the main level of the floor.

At your feet, a set of runes begin to glow a bright shimmering green.  They pulse once and a loud shrieking tone rips through the air, echoing off the cavern walls.  Those in the water above hear the waves of sound move up through the shaft.

Hrimr, you realize you may have set off some kind of alarm.

        *GM:*  I will put up a map.  Everyone can post 3 rounds worth of actions they would like to take (casting spells, moving around, etc.) in order to prepare.  *I'll roll initiative, but you don't need to act in order for your 3 rounds.  The initiative count will begin after everyone has taken their 3 rounds worth of actions.*

Currently Hrimr is standing on the floor of the cavern, Lars and Bannock are on the rope, probably about 5-10 feet above the portal of water (so still in the water), Torrent and Kirio are another 5-10 feet above that.

Arnir, feel free to say where you are before you take your 3 rounds worth of actions.  If you quaffed a potion and are with Kirio and Torrent, just let me know.  Otherwise, you're back upstairs, about 160 feet away (including the depth of the shaft) from the rest of the party.     

********
*Initiative*

1 – Arnir
2 – DM #1
3 -  Lars
4 -  DM #4 
5 -  Hrimr
6 -  DM #7
7 –  DM #3
8 -  Kirio
9 –  DM #9 (D)
10 - Bannock
11 – DM #6
12 – Torrent
13 – DM #5
14 – DM #8
15 – DM #2

********


----------



## Gregor (Feb 28, 2012)

*GM:*  Map is currently being shared with you all via google documents.  You can all move your character into place as we go through the preparation and combat rounds.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Feb 28, 2012)

Kirio makes his way to the cavern floor moving as fast as he can; the now familiar sinking/exciting feeling in the pit of his stomach that tells him someone is likely going to try and kill him.

He quickly finds Bannock, takes out his flute and plays a very short and confusing tune.  Bannock is surrounded by a shimmering green mist for a moment... and his outline now wavers and appears blurred 







*OOC:*


Kirio casts blur on Bannock, grants him concealment - 20% miss chance for the next 6 minutes





 _"That will make you harder to hit"_

He then mumbles _"you know, we really should start sending Lars ahead for this sort of thing..., he can actually see traps or alarms before we trip them"_. 

He then moves back (to T 2) and raises his flute, ready to start playing... 







*OOC:*


Kirio readies action, he will begin Performing Inspire Courage as soon as he sees an enemy, +2 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +2 competence bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls


----------



## The Bashar (Feb 28, 2012)

Hrimr curses softly when the alarm goes off.  Hrimr then draws his living warhammer and focuses his powers through it. He casts a spell on himself and his skin hardens a looks like the bark of a tree.  He waits for Bannock to come down to the floor and he casts a spell on him.

"This spell will make you heartier and harder to kill." 

He stands facing the door assuming that's where the danger will come from. 









*OOC:*


Hrimr casts barkskin on himself and bear's endurance on Bannock.  Hrimr gains +3 to his AC for the next 60 minutes, AC is now 21.  Bannock gets +4 to his CON for the next six minutes. Hrimr is standing at Q3 facing the door.


----------



## fromage67 (Feb 28, 2012)

Lars drops down to the floor, and is once again very grateful for Indomitability's boon.

He draws his sword and takes up position near the rope and the water shaft. (R3)


----------



## Bannock (Feb 29, 2012)

Bannock drops to the floor of the cavern with a crash and lands on his behind, then spends a few moments vomiting up the water that filled his lungs. He's glad to get a breath of the air, however hot and dry. He stands and gathers his glaive, and receives the spells from Kirio and Hrimr.

"Thanks mates! I feel hard enough to take a tail-whipping from a dragon, but quick enough to dodge it!"

He then moves to the base of the bridge, and readies an attack on any foe that enters the sweeping range of his glaive.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 1, 2012)

Torrent emerges from the portal of water, steaming and slowly lowering herself down the rope.  She gazes around the magma cavern with wide eyes.

"From the touch of Istishia to the bellies of Kossuth and Grumbar!"

Seeing the party prepare for battle, she first moves towards Lars and places a mundane platinum ring upon one of his fingers, and a matching ring on one of her own.  Chanting and praying, she casts Shield Other onto the rogue.  "You left your crossbow upstairs," she says, "should you come to blows with an enemy, my God's power will absorb some of your wounds and deliver them to me.  You must stay within 35 feet of me Lars, or the spell will end."

        *GM:*  Lars, for the next 5 hours (or until you die or move more than 35 feet away from Torrent) 1/2 of all damage dealt to you will be dealt to Torrent instead.  You also receive a +1 bonus to your AC and a +1 bonus to your saving throws for the duration of the spell.     

Torrent then moves to stand beside Bannock (J17), slipping her light shield on her arm and drawing her axe.  She closes her eyes and grips her holy symbol in her shield hand, chanting and praying.  Her body is bathed in a column of light that seems to appear out of nowhere, glimmering off her weapon, shield and breastplate (casts Divine Favor).  The light winks out and she opens her eyes to watch the door across the bridge.


----------



## fromage67 (Mar 2, 2012)

Lars nods tensely, "Thanks Torrent, you are a true friend."


----------



## Gregor (Mar 2, 2012)

*GM:*  Once Arnir posts his preparation rounds, we'll move onto the initiative clock and get the d20s rolling.


----------



## digimattic (Mar 3, 2012)

Arnir curses as one-by-one his friends disappear down the dark shaft. Knee deep in water, he quaffs a potion of waterbreathing, slings his bow over his shoulder, grasps the rope attached to the pulley and begins to make his way down towards the brightness of the room below. Landing roughly in the steaming room below he orients himself and draws his bow. Moving beside Hrmir (F17), Arnir casts first Mage Armor and then Gravity Bow on himself

 not too many spells left...we need to make this quick!


----------



## Gregor (Mar 3, 2012)

*Round 1*

The iron door beyond the bridge opens outward with force.  Behind it stands a squad of soldiers clad in the crimson livery of the Ragesian army.  Each soldier carries a heavy crossbow in his mailed hands, a battleaxe on his belt and a heavy steel shield strapped across his back.  Stout metal helms sit on their heads and heavy banded mail protects their bodies.

"Kill the intruders!" cries the lead soldier as he begins to step through the doorway into the cavern.  

Kirio begins to perform his song.

********
*Initiative*

1 - Kirio
2 – Arnir
3 – DM #1
4 - Lars
5 - DM #4
6 - Hrimr
7 - DM #7
8 – DM #3
9 – DM #9 (D)
10 - Bannock
11 – DM #6
12 – Torrent
13 – DM #5
14 – DM #8
15 – DM #2

********

        *GM:*  Initiative adjustment due to Kirio's readied action.


----------



## digimattic (Mar 3, 2012)

Arnir wastes no time, with his bow in his hand already, Arnir is thankful he is in range for a shot and hopes his new bow is up to the task. Quickly nocking an arrow, Arnir takes aim at the target - the lead soldier - conveniently framed by the door. Drawing the string of his longbow back, he hopes his skill hasn't deteriorated since he last shot.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 4, 2012)

Arnir, your arrow strikes the lead soldier's shoulder with driving impact.  The arrowhead pierces the bands in his armor and digs deep into his flesh.  He staggers and is obviously heavily wounded, but he stays alive.

The wounded soldier almost topples over in pain, but he presses into the chamber (move to G11), levels his heavy crossbow and returns fire at Arnir.  The heavy bolt flies true, punching through Arnir's protective spell and drawing a long deep gash across his ribs.


----------



## fromage67 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ooc: I am on the road and I don't have a map, so hopefully this makes sense.

Lars thinks to himself as he sees Arnir and the soldier exchange bowshots: 'So why did I stupidly leave my crossbow above thinking the water would harm it?'

Lars steadies himself and waits for the right moment to strike. Ooc: Ready action to dtrike an enemy that comes within reach.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 4, 2012)

Another soldier moves through the doorway and into the cavern (move to H10).  He aims his heavy crossbow at Torrent and looses a bolt, but it strikes the lip of the chasm and skips down into the magma.


----------



## The Bashar (Mar 5, 2012)

Hrimr moves up to the edge of the chasm and summons an acid dart to his hand.  He makes himself ready to launch it at the first enemy to step into range.









*OOC:*


Readying action to use my acid dart on the first enemy that gets within 30 feet of me.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 5, 2012)

More Ragesian soldiers spill out of the doorway and take up positions with their crossbows.  One fires a bolt at Hrimr and another tracks towards Torrent.  The first shot misses, but the second drives home into Torrent's thigh.

Another figure becomes visible in the doorway.  Clad only in leather cords, bearskins, and a carved bear skull, this man looks savage. A three-pronged metal claw is strapped to his right hand, and fire seems to burn in his eyes.  Although you have not encountered one since before you entered the Fire Forest, you know by his trappings and mask that he is a Ragesian Inquisitor.  He raises his hands in a readied stance and watches you all.


----------



## Bannock (Mar 6, 2012)

With the enemy still completely out of range, Bannock delays his action, but calls out to the spell casters,

"This be a good time to throw them fireballs and such before we get into this mix!"


----------



## Gregor (Mar 6, 2012)

Two more soldiers emerge from the doorway (move to H8 and J8) and fire their heavy crossbows at the party.  The first bolt drives towards Bannock and the second flies in the direction of Hrimr.

Torrent grips the bolt in her thigh and tears it loose with a cry.  She crouches slightly and holds her shield up to protect her vitals (Torrent will use Total Defence this round: +4 Dodge to AC for the round). "Bannock has the right of it," she calls out, "use those spells now or tell us to cross that bridge.  We're being picked apart by those crossbows!"

The last two soldiers drop their crossbows and draw shields and axes.  They flank the Inquisitor and form a guard around him.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 6, 2012)

*Round 2*

********
*Initiative*

1 - Kirio
2 – Arnir
3 - Bannock
4 – DM #1 (dead)
5 - Lars
6 - DM #4 (dead)
7 - Hrimr
8 - DM #7 (dead)
9 – DM #3 (dead)
10 – DM #9 (D)
11 – DM #6
12 – Torrent
13 – DM #5 (dead)
14 – DM #8
15 – DM #2 (dead)

********


----------



## funkmamagoat (Mar 6, 2012)

Kirio scans the growing group of soldiers as they seem to literally stream out of the doorway...  He takes out his bow, inhales and draws, letting an arrow loose towards the soldier that was wounded by Arnir (G 11)as he exhales... as he watches, Kirio takes out another arrow, notches it and fires at another soldier (soldier at H 10) just as the first one finds its mark...

OOC: Kirio's inspire courage song is still active for this round and the next thanks to his lingering performance feat, so +2 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +2 competence bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls


----------



## Gregor (Mar 6, 2012)

Kirio, your first arrow slams into the wounded soldier's chest with a crunch as it pierces his armor.  The soldier staggers backwards, dropping his weapon and collapses to the stone floor, dead.

Your second arrow also flies true, burying its head into the shoulder of another soldier (DM #4).  He drops to one knee in extreme pain, but stays in the fight.


----------



## digimattic (Mar 6, 2012)

Arnir screams in a mixture of rage and pain as he looks down at the bolt sticking out of his gut, weeping blood. grasping the bolt he groans as he flexes "My clothes..." he grunts through gritted teeth "keep...getting...RUINED!" he finishes with a scream as the bolt breaks off, leaving a splintered shaft to plug his wound.

Breathing heavily, he looks over top of Hrmir and mutters "For once, I'm happy you're a dwarf." Raising his hand above head with a wince, a small but fiercely glowing orb of flame emerges from the tip of a trembling finger and races, howling and crackling into the heart of the soldier's formation, exploding with skin melting heat.









*OOC:*


Arnir casts fireball, centred on the top right of I8


----------



## Gregor (Mar 6, 2012)

The Inquisitor snarls under his bear skull mask and quickly speaks an invocation as he sees Arnir prepare his spell.  He sends forth a red ray to intercept the spell and fizzle it into nothingness.  The ray catches the fireball spell midflight, but the Inquisitor is unable to hold back the energy.  The fireball breaks free of the ray and rips forward, detonating in a horrible conflagration. 

The soldiers caught in the blast (all but those flanking the Inquisitor) are instantly incinerated.  Their screams are horrible but brief as their flesh is immediately charred, their fat rendered into steaming pools and their weapons and armor reduced to molten, smoking fragments of ruined metal.  The Inquisitor ducks and holds his hands over his face as he just barely dodges the majority of the blast.  His leather cords and furs are singed and second degree burns cover his arms, but he stays up and surveys the devastation wrought to his soldiers from behind his mask.


[sblock="for Arnir"]Arnir, when you cast your spell, you immediately feel a tremendous power course its way through your body.  The energy seems to seep into your feet from the floor, sink into your skin from the air and merge directly with your mind.  You can feel, taste and sense the immense energy contained in this place.  You instantly know that you are no longer on the Material Plane.  You are somewhere on the Elemental Plane of Fire and you are positive that while here, any spell you cast with the [Fire] descriptor is automatically maximized and enlarged as per the metamagic feats.  In other words, they automatically deal maximum damage and the range is increased by 100%[/sblock]


----------



## Bannock (Mar 6, 2012)

Bannock lets out a whoop as half a dozen Ragesian solders are incinerated, then he charges forward at a full run. He can't quite make it all the way to the doorway, stopping short at H-12, menacing the door with his glaive.









*OOC:*


Full-round-action run 3 times my speed to H-12.







EDIT: Amended movement because I can only move 12, not 15 squares.


----------



## fromage67 (Mar 6, 2012)

Lars follows Bannock, stopping at the other end of the bridge (H19).

He again stops, readying a counter-attack. (OOC: Ready attack against approaching foe.)


----------



## Gregor (Mar 6, 2012)

*GM:*  Hrimr, you're next.  Bannock activated his delay, thus moving him in the initiative order.


----------



## The Bashar (Mar 7, 2012)

Hrimr seeing that carnage caused by Arnir's fireball has cleared the way to the door moves quickly to catch up to Bannock.









*OOC:*


 Double move to I16


----------



## Gregor (Mar 7, 2012)

*"You like fire?!"* the Inquisitor calls in an inhumanly menacing voice.  He then chants and raises his hands, palms upwards as if lifting a huge invisible weight.  A massive ring of writhing violet fire sprouts from the stone floor and roars audibly as it rises to the ceiling.  The flames stay, forming a constant column of magical flames that horribly burn anyone who touches them and blocking all sight through them.

Bannock and Lars, you are immediately immolated by the fire (you both suffer 19 points of fire damage; no save.  Lars, your damage is obviously halved due to Torrent's Shield Other spell).  Hrimr, you are standing within the ring of fire, where waves of intense heat are beginning to pulse.  It feels as if you are standing within a lit forge and the temperature is rapidly increasing.

        *GM:*  The fire is represented on the map as the purple ring.  It is effectively a circle, so there is no slipping between the diagonals to avoid its effects.  The fire blocks all line of sight.     

The two remaining soldiers grip up on their shields and move forward to flank the outside of the doorway (both use total defense).

Torrent reels from the fire damage she receives by way of her connection to Lars.  In a hurry, she thumbs her holy symbol and quickly prays to her God.  A burst of positive energy spreads out from her, healing her wounds and those of Lars and Arnir.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 7, 2012)

*Round 3*

********
*Initiative*

1 - Kirio
2 – Arnir
3 - Bannock
4 - Lars
5 - Hrimr
6 – DM #9 (D)
7 – DM #6
8 – Torrent
9 – DM #8

********


----------



## fromage67 (Mar 7, 2012)

Kirio curses under his breath as the circle of fire effectively blocks his line of sight to the soldiers and the inquisitor, making his bow useless... "_I'm going to take that bastard's ears... he does not deserve to hear me play..._"

Frustrated, Kirio moves forward to stand behind Torrent (E 24), then raises his flute and plays a quick and light tune; a misty green light washes over him...









*OOC:*


Kirio casts resistance on himslef 















*OOC:*


Note - Inspire courage still active this round, +2 on attack and damage rolls, +2 on saving throws against charm and fear effects...















*OOC:*


Additional note, I (Kirio) am visiting my bro, so am posting from his account... hence the cheesy aroma...


----------



## digimattic (Mar 7, 2012)

Arnir feels a wave of soothing energy wash over him and is immensely thankful for having Torrent with them. Cursing as the wall of flame rises up, Arnir runs to where he thinks he could safely use his bow calling out to his party "We're not in Seaquen any longer! This is the elemental plane of fire!". In position (B22), Arnir raises his bow and fires blindly, hoping he can hit someone other than his party!









*OOC:*


Forgot to add the +2 to weapon damage. If that's a hit, it should be 11 damage.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 7, 2012)

Arnir, because the wall of flames blocks all sight, you have no idea if your arrow strikes home.  You only see it pass through the curtain of fire and disappear beyond.

        *GM:*  You were able to fire this arrow seeing as you knew the Inquisitor stood still when he cast that spell - it was logical that you could attack his square.  However, from this point on, anything and anyone beyond the wall of fire is effectively invisible to you (and Torrent and Kirio) and therefore unable to be directly attacked.


----------



## Bannock (Mar 7, 2012)

"Araaggh!"

Bannock yells as he is seared in the flames. He scrambles away from the fire into H-10, slightly smoking from his armor. He looks at the guard nearest him, and sniffs the air.

"I smell bacon. Do you smell bacon?"

Bannock twitches his glaive in a slight feint, causing his opponent to make a fatal error in his guard. The glaive slashes out in an expert swipe, scything through both Ragesian soldiers.


----------



## fromage67 (Mar 7, 2012)

Lars yelps and steps out of the flames and out onto the bridge (G21).

He feels the agony of the burning, dollowed quickly by a soothing liquid relief, and is amazed to find he is essentially unwounded. Lars stands guard, ready for an attack againstanybody coming out of the fire.


----------



## The Bashar (Mar 7, 2012)

Hrimr gasps as he sees Bannock get engulfed by the circle of flame. He looks around wildly and realizes that he's trapped in the circle. 

", , !"

He knows that Bannock is likely alone on the other side of the wall, trapped with the enemy.  With his living warhammer held in front of him Hrimr lets out a loud yell and runs through the fire wall.

He feels the flames scorch his body and burning his beard.  When he emerges on the other side he sees a scorched Bannock on the on the other side.  And ends his run beside him.  Only now does he notice that his warhammer is immolating, but these flames do not burn and the living wood is not being consumed.









*OOC:*


  The living warhammer now does 1d6 fire damage on a successful attack for the next 10 rounds.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 7, 2012)

Bannock, your savage swing hacks one of the soldiers in half at the waist.  His entrail-dangling torso topples to the ground and his legs spasm and splurt blood before falling over as well.  Your chop continues through, but the soldier squarely blocks your glaive with his heavy steel shield.

The Inquisitor snarls as he watches his soldiers continue to be cut down.  He mutters a dark incantation and points his finger at Bannock.  The fighter shakes his head briefly and fights away the strange feeling that momentarily seeped into his mind.

        *GM:*  Hrimr, as with Bannock and Lars, you take 19 points of fire damage.  No save.     

The remaining soldier looks hesitantly at his Inquisitor master but finds only steely resolve in those gleaming red eyes.  Out of fear of failure, the soldier steps forward and hacks his axe at Hrimr.  The blade cuts a deep gash in the dwarf's shoulder.

On the other side of the flames, Torrent merely stares at the column of fire (delays).  "Arnir, is there anything in your bag of tricks that can get rid of this?"


----------



## Gregor (Mar 7, 2012)

*Round 4*

********
*Initiative*

1 - Kirio
2 – Arnir
3 - Bannock
4 - Lars
5 - Hrimr
6 – DM #9 (D)
7 – DM #6
8 – Torrent

********


----------



## fromage67 (Mar 8, 2012)

Kirio, knowing there is little else he can do at this juncture raise his flute and begins playing once more...









*OOC:*


Kirio playing inspire courage... you know what it does.  Yes, still at the home of cheese hence Fromage posting for Kirio...


----------



## digimattic (Mar 8, 2012)

Arnir throws up his arms in despair looking over to Torrent with a furrowed brow "Not a gods damned thing!" he curses, spitting on the ground. Yelling as loudly as he can, he cries "BANNOCK! HRMIR! WHERE ARE THEY STANDING!? BE SPECIFIC!"

 I just might be able to get an arrow through! 

After all that, Arnir casts his hand skyward and a pale white glow washes over him, suffusing his body.









*OOC:*


Arnir has followed Kirio's lead and cast Resistance on himself


----------



## Bannock (Mar 9, 2012)

Through the flames Bannock is vaguely aware of someone shouting, but is paying no attention whatsoever to the words.

He takes a 5 foot step back and unleashes two vicious stabs at the last remaining guard.


----------



## fromage67 (Mar 9, 2012)

Lars, feeling frustrated, removes Hope, his rat familiar, from his shoulder and asks, "Is there anything you can do to find out what is happening?"

As far as Lars can tell, the Inquisitor's fire ring blocks from wall to wall. But could a rat pass?


----------



## Gregor (Mar 9, 2012)

Bannock, you shear the remaining soldier's shield-arm off at the shoulder.  The man collapses from blood loss, mewling and crying for a few moments as he clutches at his gruesome wound.  His cries grow quiet as his life force pools around him like a steaming crimson lake.

        *GM:*  Arnir, Bannock needed to succeed on a Perception check vs. DC 15 in order to hear you due to distance and the roaring walls of fire between you.  You will have to do the same in order to hear any reply.     

[sblock="for Lars"]You ... you want me to walk through that fire?!  I suppose I can for you Dreamwalker ... but I do not think this rat would remain.  Your friends would ... see the real me.  What would they say? [/sblock]


----------



## The Bashar (Mar 9, 2012)

Hrimr breathing heavily from all his wounds eyes the Inquisitor and gets ready to charge.  He hears Arnir's voice over the roar of the flames.  He yells back:

"We're infront of the door, only the Inquisitor is left."

With that Hrimr lets loose another yell as he charges the Inquisitor flaming warhammer raised aloft.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 9, 2012)

The Inquisitor reels slightly from Hrimr's attack and then skirts to the side of the doorway after he hears the dwarf specifically mention that he is standing in the opening, and to avoid Bannock's deadly glaive.

While remaining on the defensive, the Inquisitor mutters a dark prayer.  His hand crackles and with black energy and it weeps a greasy dark miasma.  He slashes outward with the edge of his hand and catches Hrimr on the neck.  His hand slashes through Hrimr like a warm knife into a soft cheese and the black energy discharges into the wound.  In one motion, Hrimr's throat is ripped open to the spine.  Blood paints the Inquisitor's mask and the dwarf crumples to the floor.

        *GM:*  Hrimr is prone and unconscious but stable at -3 hp     

Torrent looks to Arnir as he struggles to listen for a reply from Hrimr and Bannock.  With Kirio playing and Lars discussing options with his familiar, Torrent tightens up her grip on her axe and muters: "I guess I have no other options" and charges into the wall of fire (double move to H 15).  As she runs she cries out: "Istishia, shield from these flames!" 

        *GM:*  Torrent takes 19 damage.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 9, 2012)

*Round 5*

********
*Initiative*

1 - Kirio
2 – Arnir
3 - Bannock
4 - Lars
5 - Hrimr
6 – DM #9 (D)
7 – Torrent

********


----------



## funkmamagoat (Mar 10, 2012)

Kirio, feeling somewhat frustrated. shrugs and moves onto the bridge (G 20), his bow at the ready to fire should the opportunity present itself... 









*OOC:*


Kirio readies action, will fire on Inquisitor should he come into view.  Note that Inspire courage is still active this round, +2 on attacks and damage, + 2 on saves against fear and charm effects


----------



## digimattic (Mar 11, 2012)

Arnir gapes as Torrent plunges into the flames willingly "by the gods..." he mutters before the deafening roar of the flame overwhelms him. Following Kirio's lead, he runs up the bride, stopping just behind Lars and casts Detect Magic focused at the flaming column.


----------



## Bannock (Mar 11, 2012)

Bannock sees the inquisitor's strike bat Hrimr aside like a bearded ragdoll and becomes enraged. He storms through the doorway, hoping to duck the savage spellcaster's deadly looking claw. He puts just enough distance between himself and the Ragesian, then deftly pirouettes and brings his glaive around in a spinning blow.









*OOC:*


Intentionally provoke AOO. Remember Kirio's blur spell is in effect.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 12, 2012)

The Inquisitor lashes out with the serated metal claw bracer on his right hand.  The blade slashes Bannock across the neck, in a gap between his helm and plate armor, but it is not enough to slow the warrior.  

Bannock, your blow fells the Inquisitor mere moments after he opportunistically strikes you.  Your glaive rips through his leather cords and hides, rends his chest open from collarbone to belly and shatters ribs.  The Ragesian grips at his ruined body, struggling to hold in his entrails and utters a low growl before falling over in a lifeless mess. 

        *GM:*  The Wall of Fire blinks out with the Inquisitor's death.  We are off initiative.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 12, 2012)

With combat over, you find yourself in a worked stone triangular room with two doors flanking a stone dragon head that snarls out of the west wall. The dragon’s mouth is open like it is about to breathe fire.

Sleeping pallets for the soldiers are arranged along the floor and a table and set of chairs is cluttered with dice, tankards of water and approximately 80 gold pieces arrayed as if they were being wagered.

Torrent moves over to the Hrimr's bloody body and applies her wand to heal some of his wounds.

        *GM:*  I'll leave the map up and reveal things as you move through the complex.

Torrent has a wand of Cure Light Wounds, with 11 charges on it.  She'll obviously be working on healing you guys, so just roll your 1d8+1 for each charge you take.


----------



## The Bashar (Mar 12, 2012)

Hrimr's prone and bloody body is healed by Torrent's wand.

"Uhhh I feel terrible...Thank you Torrent."

He looks at the bloody body of the Inquisitor and smiles at Bannock.

"You sliced him up good! Damn Ragesians.  How injured are you Bannock?  I have a scroll of cure serious wounds which could fix us up."

Hrimr grabs his own wand of cure light wounds and uses a few charges on himself.  He then casts the spell he prepared himself.









*OOC:*


I have 9 charges left on my wand.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Mar 12, 2012)

Kirio moves forward to join Hrimr and Bannock "_Well done Bannock, glad you're on my side... I can cast Cure light wounds up to four more times today, but I'll save that for later... something tells me we're not done fighting."_

He looks over to Lars "_Mind having a look over this room and those doors Lars, you're more likely than any of us to find any more hidden surprises._" Kirio leaves the healing to Torrent and Hrimr, and begins methodically searching the corpses of the Inquisitor and the soldiers...


----------



## Gregor (Mar 12, 2012)

Kirio, what is left of most of the soldiers is nothing more than molten metal, bloody chunks of charred flesh and shattered equipment.  The two soldiers who managed to avoid Arnir's fireball each have a suit of banded mail, a heavy steel shield, masterwork battleaxes, heavy crossbows with 20 bolts and 5 days of rations.

The Inquisitor has his carved bear skull mask, a brooch in the shape of the crest of Ragesia (a burning torch), two wands and a tube filled with 8 scrolls.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Mar 12, 2012)

Kirio wrinkles his nose at the burned flesh and hair smell of the dead soldiers..."_A little too crispy for my liking... mildly terrifying effect that Arnir, well done, pun intended_" 

He is quite pleased with the find on the inquisitor... He casts detect magic and inpects the wands closely, trying to determine their use..., he hands the 8 scrolls to Arnir...









*OOC:*


 Trying to identify properties of wands, spellcraft rolls follow


----------



## Gregor (Mar 12, 2012)

Kirio, you identify both wands.  The first is a wand of _water breathing _(CL 5) with 10 charges.  The second wand is a wand of _cure light wounds _(CL 1) with 50 charges.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Mar 12, 2012)

Kirio relays the nature of the wands to the group "_well, these should come in handy I'd say..._"  He slips the wands into his cape and begins inspecting the room...


----------



## Bannock (Mar 12, 2012)

Bannock recovers his composure as the battle comes to a close. Soon, he feels the pain of burned skin under his armor, and feels the blood trickling from the lacerations on his neck where the Inquisitor's claw found a gap between his helm and his gorget plates.

"Thanks Hrmir, and Torrent. I s'pose I could use a little patching up. GODS it felt good to cut into that red-eyed animal!"

Bannock walks over to the two guards he killed and relieves one of them of his heavy crossbow and all his bolts.

"This aught to serve until I finish my own."









*OOC:*


Bannock is currently at 35/61 HP with Bear's Endurance. After that wears off he'll be at 23/49


----------



## The Bashar (Mar 12, 2012)

Hrimr uses 3 charges from his wand on Bannock to heal his wounds.









*OOC:*


6 Charges left


----------



## funkmamagoat (Mar 13, 2012)

As Kirio walks around the room he pauses by Torrent and gives her the wand of water breathing "_You can use this more easily than I..._".

He uses the wand of cure light wounds on Bannock once for good measure then looks at Lars

"_Honestly, you need to check these doors for traps Lars, you are the only one who can find them if there are any._"

He then makes his way to the Stone Dragon head, examining it more closely...


----------



## digimattic (Mar 13, 2012)

Arnir nods to Kirio and says "Get him one of those crossbows too, so he can do more than stare down a ranged foe. and _honestly_ Lars, unless you plan to simply mime a sorcerer, get rid of that gods damned armour!"

Arnir casts detect magic on the mask, broach and subsequently, read magic on the scrolls









*OOC:*


If applicable, spellcraft rolls are as follows


----------



## The Bashar (Mar 13, 2012)

After healing Bannock and himself Hrimr decides to have a look at the stone dragon in the room.


----------



## fromage67 (Mar 14, 2012)

digimattic said:


> Arnir nods to Kirio and says "Get him one of those crossbows too, so he can do more than stare down a ranged foe. and _honestly_ Lars, unless you plan to simply mime a sorcerer, get rid of that gods damned armour!"




Lars sniffs disdainfully. "Look after your own dress, Arnir, I'm perfectly fine."

Lars picks up one of the heavy crossbows for himself. It is indeed heavy and unwieldy, but he figures it is better than nothing.

He then heads to the door and checks it carefully.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 14, 2012)

Hrimr, the head looks as if its been carved or shaped out of stone.  It is massive and reaches from floor to ceiling.  The yawning maw of its mouth is open and looks as if a medium sized creature could climb inside.  However, it is pitch black in the mouth and even your darkvision does not penetrate it.

Arnir, the Inquisitor's Mask is empowered to give a +2 enhancement bonus to Intimidate checks.  Additionally, the mask makes its wearer immune to possession, and to attempts to exercise mental control, as with the spell  _protection from good_.  Lastly it alters the wearer's voice to sound menacing and feral.

The brooch is a _brooch of shielding_ (101 charges).

The scrolls are as follows: scroll of _break enchantment _(divine), scroll of_ hold person _×4 (divine), scroll of_ invisibility _(arcane), scroll of _magic circle against chaos _(arcane)  

        *GM:*  Apologies, there are only 7 scrolls.  The Inquisitor used one before the battle.      

Lars, there are two doors leading deeper into the complex.  Your search of one (party's choice I suppose) does not reveal any traps.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Mar 14, 2012)

*OOC:*


When in doubt, always go left







Kirio peers over Hrimr's shoulder as he examines the dragon head "Let's see if this reveals anything..." He hums a little tune and waves his hand at the sculpture 









*OOC:*


Kirio casts detect magic


----------



## Gregor (Mar 14, 2012)

Kirio, there is a _darkness_ spell active in the mouth of the dragon and you can detect the sliver of a strong abujuration aura on the very limit of the range of your spell.  Since you'd have to climb up into the mouth to view beyond, it is likely the thickness of stone wall that is limiting your magic.


----------



## digimattic (Mar 14, 2012)

Arnir fastens the brooch to his cape and hands Bannock the mask "Put this on...You'll be even more terrifying to our foes!"

He hands the 5 divine scrolls to Torrent "These are not my expertise...split them with Hrmir, or not..."

Finally he gives the scroll of invisibility to Lars "Take this. It might be useful."

Having divvied up the loot, he wanders over to the mouth of the dragon with Kirio.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Mar 14, 2012)

Kirio's left eyebrow raises as he senses the various magic effect eminating from the dragon head...

"_I'm having one of those... unwise moments where I'm tempted to do something immensely stupid to satisfy my curiousity..."_

Seeming to hurry before he can convince himself not to, Kirio raises his flute and plays a quick and light tune (OOC: casting resistance on self), then begins climbing the dragon head to try and crawl within...


----------



## Gregor (Mar 14, 2012)

Kirio, you climb up into the impenetrably dark dragon's mouth, pulling yourself into a smooth stone horizontal shaft.  From the perspective of the rest of the party, it seems as if you are slowly being consumed by the beast, your legs dangling and then sliding into the maw at almost ceiling height.  You pull yourself along for no more than 3 or 4 feet when your head and arms emerge from the darkness.  The shaft opens into a square stone chamber, about 15 feet by 15 feet.  Facing you, on the opposite end of the room is a thick stone door.  Emblazoned on the surface of the door are large runic characters that glow a bright reddish-orange.  The runes provide the only illumination in the chamber.

To actually get into the chamber, you would have to drop down from the shaft (its at the same height as the dragon mouth on the other side of the wall).


----------



## funkmamagoat (Mar 14, 2012)

Kirio smiles from ear to ear as he examines the room...  I love this kind of thing...   Kirio crawls back to the others... you see his excited and disembodied head poke out of the dragon's mouth moments later "_Hey, forget those doors, theres a square room through here with a weird glowing stone door... we should you know... check it out.  Arnir, there's glowing runes on the door, strange language I don't know, maybe you can figure it out.  Anyway, heading back for a bit of a closer look but you should definitely come check it out._" 

Kirio crawls back and once more casts detect magic, trying to learn more of the abjuration magic he sensed earlier...


----------



## fromage67 (Mar 15, 2012)

digimattic said:


> Finally he gives the scroll of invisibility to Lars "Take this. It might be useful."




Lars takes the ribbon of the scroll and unrolls it gingerly. He looks it over for a while before he shrugs, and stuffs it in his belt.

After Kirio reappears, Lars overcome a certain amount of terror, and starts crawling after Kirio in the darkness. Once inside, he gains confidence and hurries across after his elf friend.

Inside the vault he drops to the floor. Then he takes Hope in his hand and puts him level with his eyes. "What do you think? Do you know what this place his?"


----------



## Bannock (Mar 15, 2012)

Bannock takes the mask from Arnir and has a bad taste in his mouth as he does so. How could this make him more fearsome? He does his best to wipe the Inquisitor stink out of it before strapping it over his face.

"_Huh. How's it look?_"

His voice comes out as a lowered growl with an spectral echo to it. 

"_Hahah! Jingle me goat! I sound like a demon! Hey, hey, Hrmir, Arnir, listen! '*I, Bannock the Inquisitive, will smash you to pieces!*' Heh heh heh. '*I am inVINcible!*_"

Bannock is enjoying this, and continues badgering the party with mocking tag-lines until the novelty wears off.


----------



## The Bashar (Mar 15, 2012)

Hrimr chuckles just a little while Bannock plays with his new found powers of voice manipulation.

He looks through the scrolls that Arnir has identified and takes two scrolls of hold person and the scroll of break enchantment.

He looks up the stone dragon's mouth and calls through.

"Is it safe to come through yet?"


----------



## Gregor (Mar 15, 2012)

[sblock="for Lars"]You hear Hope's voice in your mind: "I know nothing of this Dreamwalker.  I am familiar only with the Dream realm.  Your world ... and this ... place ... they are mysteries to me.  That masked one you fought ... he looks similar to ... her.  The one who came for mother.  I think it is a good thing that he is dead now." [/sblock]


----------



## Gregor (Mar 15, 2012)

Torrent applies her wand to her burns from the wall of fire and slips it back into her pack.  She tightens the straps on her light shield and grips up on her battle axe, looking around the room hesitantly.

"I don't mean to intrude on your fun," she says with a voice filled with anxiety, "but we don't have alot of time.  Seaquen could be levelled by now and we still haven't found or brought Lee to justice."


----------



## digimattic (Mar 15, 2012)

Arnir yawns wearily and grumbles "I'm gonna need a fresh pot...", amused and irritated in equal measures by Kirio's recklessness. He slithers uncomfortably through the dragon maw and eyes the runes, casting detect magic on the door.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 15, 2012)

Arnir and Kirio, the door with the glowing runes is shrouded in abjuration magic.  You realize that it is protected by an _Arcane Lock_ spell.


----------



## digimattic (Mar 15, 2012)

Arnir gazes specifically at the runes trying to read them


----------



## funkmamagoat (Mar 15, 2012)

Kirio, still excited by the mystery the door represents, first looks at Lars in mild distaste as he converses with his rat "_does your... friend... have anything to contribute?"_ 

As he realizes the door is secured with the Arcane Lock spell, he turns to Arnir "_I'm sure you've come to the same conclusion I have... can you dispel it?  Can you read the runes?"_


----------



## Gregor (Mar 15, 2012)

The runes are clearly a language of some sort, spelling out a sentence or statement, but it is unknown to you.


----------



## The Bashar (Mar 15, 2012)

Hrimr decides to crawl through the maw of the dragon as well.  Hrimr comes out through the other side and notices the door with runes.

"Will this break enchantment scroll help with the door?"


----------



## fromage67 (Mar 16, 2012)

Lars seems to listen to his rat, and looks thoughtful for a moment.

"Stand back please." Lars then cranks his crossbow and aims at the door. He aims carefully and shoots in the general direction of the runes.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 16, 2012)

Lars, you fire off a heavy bolt at the stone door.  Given the tight quarters of the space and the number of your friends around, they have to press against the walls lest they be skewered by your shot.  The bolt strikes the door with a loud crack and it splinters into a few pieces.  The door and the runes are unaffected.


----------



## The Bashar (Mar 16, 2012)

Hrimr cringes at Lars rash action.  He breaths a sigh of relief when nothing happens.

"Maybe we should search the door instead of shooting the door?"

Hrimr walks up to the door and begins to look for anything that may be a trap.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Mar 16, 2012)

Kirio laughs out loud and winks at Lars "_That was... entertaining, if rash, love it!_"

"_Alright, well, I doubt Hrimr will find traps, but I think he has the right idea... let's have a better look around shall we?_"

Kirio begins methodically searching the room for anything else unusual, eventually joining Hrimr at the door, looking for any handle or mechanical means of opening it...









*OOC:*


man.... might as well be blind...


----------



## Gregor (Mar 16, 2012)

Hrimr you do not find any traps on the door.

Kirio, you do not see anything of interest in the room.  The door itself has recessed handle carved into the door that presumably would be used for opening the door.


----------



## Bannock (Mar 16, 2012)

Bannock's creepy modified voice calls from the other side of the dark esophagus of the carved stone beast,

_"Hey, what's the hold up in there? If we can't get through that stone door, let's try these other passages. Maybe there's a key or something."_


----------



## funkmamagoat (Mar 16, 2012)

"_Arrrrgh_" Feeling frustrated, Kirio hums a tune 







*OOC:*


casts resistance





 then pulls at the handle...









*OOC:*


assuming nothing happens to him





 Kirio then shrugs and begins crawling back through the dragon's mouth "_well... if you can't cancel the Arcane Lock spell, let's maybe come back later I guess._" he pause and looks at Hrimr "_strangely aesthetically pleasing... your siluette in the light of those runes dwarf.  Any strange stone shaping magic you have might... I don't know... melt or reshape that door?_"


----------



## Gregor (Mar 16, 2012)

*GM:*  Placeholder.  Something happens when Kirio pulls at the handle of the door.


----------



## digimattic (Mar 16, 2012)

Arnir's jaw drops in amazement as something happens.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 17, 2012)

As soon as Kirio grabs the handle and heaves as if to open the door, the room is suddenly bathed in vibrant orange-red light.  The door does not budge, but the runes flare angrily and a series of mechanical sounds clink, thud and crack ominously behind the walls and ceiling.  You hear a sudden sound of stone sliding against stone from the ceiling.  When you look up, you see that hundreds of small slots have opened in the stone ceiling and liquid hot magma begins to collect and then fall, raining down upon you in fiery globs.  The lava lands on you in clumps, scorching your clothes, singing your hair and scalding your flesh.  It collects on the floor and begins to collect, filling the room as water would.

        *GM:*  I've updated the map (file is Fire Tomb 2.0).  Lava has begun to rain down from the ceiling in this room.  Every square is affected.  Escape is possible back through the shaft, but since it is at head-height and has no hand or foot holds, it requires a DC 10 climb check to access.  We are now on initiative.  The trap went first (hence its placement as #1 on the initiative list).     

********
*Initiative*

1 - Trap
2 - Arnir
3 - Lars
4 - Bannock
5 - Torrent
6 - Kirio
7 - Hrimir
********


----------



## digimattic (Mar 17, 2012)

Arnir's eyes widen and he glares at Kirio "ing cock sucking son of a bitch filthy ing  whore!" he growls as he clambers up to the dragon mouth, cursing ever more loudly as his grip fails him and he slips back down into the chamber.


----------



## fromage67 (Mar 17, 2012)

Lars yells at Arnir, "Come on you clumsy elf!"

Lars jumps for the lip of the dragon and pulls himself up. He then shimmies as fast as he can to leave space for the others.


----------



## Bannock (Mar 17, 2012)

Bannock is still unaware of the specifics of what is happening in the room. He only realizes something is wrong when Lars emerges from the darkness. When he sees Lars (assuming Lars has moved that far during his turn), he helps him out and down from the passage, hauling him to the side to clear the way.

"What in hells happened?"


----------



## Gregor (Mar 17, 2012)

Torrent hears the cries of pain from her friends and sees the singed form of Lars emerge from the maw of the dragon.

She cries out: "What did you do in there!?"


----------



## funkmamagoat (Mar 17, 2012)

Kirio smiles sheepishly... "_mo f... well that was stupid, time to go..._" Kirio runs to the mouth of the dragon and tries to climb up, but practically falls ass backwards as he tries to pull himself up...


----------



## The Bashar (Mar 17, 2012)

Hrimr moves up to the mouth of the dragon and tries to scramble up to the opening.

He slips on the wall and falls on his back near Kirio.  He has the presence of mind to yell out to Lars.

"LARS BRING THE ING ROPE!!!"


----------



## Gregor (Mar 17, 2012)

*Round 2*

The lava continues to drip into the room like fiery rain.  It is collecting at your feet and you realize that it will probably fill the entire room.  It burns through your boots and lands on your backs and shoulders.  Smoke is filling the room, causing you to cough and wipe at your eyes.


----------



## digimattic (Mar 17, 2012)

Arnir tries once more, the falling lava burning his skin and eyes, filling him with panic.

once more, he fails to climb into the dragon mouth and prays a soft prayer to Mystra


----------



## fromage67 (Mar 18, 2012)

Lars turns around and is surprised and worried to not see his friends come through. He decides to go back and try to lend a hand.

Once he gets back, Lars will stick his hand out to help the next person in their climb checks.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 18, 2012)

*GM:*  Lars, you'll grant +2 to the next person's climb check to escape the room.  Alternatively (and this applies to Bannock and Torrent), if you can get into position or use a rope or other apparatus, you can attempt to make a strength check to pull someone out.


----------



## Bannock (Mar 18, 2012)

"Lars, where's your rope??"

Bannock spins his glaive backwards and grasps it just below the blade, while leaning forward and extending the hilt all the way through the hole alongside Lars' body, so that it sticks out the other side by a foot or so.

"Grab hold of the shaft and Torrent and I will pull you out!"

To Torrent he says, "If you grab hold of my armour we can pull together."









*OOC:*


Bannock's intent is to allow another character to grab onto the glaive as a hand-hold to get up, while Bannock and Torrent can yank the person out.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 18, 2012)

Torrent moves up and grabs onto the rear of Bannock's breastplate.  She grips tightly and prepares to help pull her friends out.

        *GM:*  Torrent and Bannock can simply pull someone out, given their combined strength.  The next person attempting a climb check can just escape having been pulled out.  Lars' extended hand can still provide a +2 to a climb check for someoone else.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Mar 19, 2012)

Kirio quickly makes use of his friend's help, and exits the terrifying cube of growing molten rock...


----------



## Gregor (Mar 19, 2012)

*GM:*  Kirio is hauled out by Bannock and Torrent.  Hrimr and Arnir will have to make use of Lars' +2 to their climb check, or attempt an escape on their own.


----------



## The Bashar (Mar 19, 2012)

With the soles of his feet burning Hrimr tries to make it up to Lars' hand and out of this blazing inferno.

But slips back down the wall short of Lars' hand.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 19, 2012)

*Round 3*

********
*Initiative*

1 - Trap
2 - Arnir
3 - Lars
4 - Bannock
5 - Torrent
6 - Kirio
7 - Hrimir
********

The lava is now dripping down at a rate that might as well be described as pouring.  The smokey brimstone is now up to your ankles and in a matter of seconds, you'll be immersed in the lava.

        *GM:*  Next round, anyone in the room is completely immersed in lava and the damage dramatically increases.


----------



## digimattic (Mar 19, 2012)

Arnir is well and truly panicking at this point, but his heart leaps as Kirio is hauled out by Bannock's brawn. He fights through the sickening pain of his flesh literally being burned from his bones and prays that Bannock is quick!









*OOC:*


Arnir is delaying so that Bannock can grab him.


----------



## fromage67 (Mar 19, 2012)

Lars feels a rising tide of panic overwhelm him. Arnir and Hrimr are just below, burning alive, and he is helpless.

He has an idea. That's it! He fumbles at his belt and palms something small.

He looks down and knows Bannock will fish Arnir out in a second, but Hrimr is further back. He holds a vial in his hand and tosses it to Hrimr. "Hrimr, drink it! Quickly! It will make you fly."


----------



## Bannock (Mar 19, 2012)

After Kirio is pulled out, Bannock quickly re-extends his glaive the same way as before, and waits for the next person to grab hold before pulling them out.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 19, 2012)

Torrent provides assistance to Bannock in much the same way as before.  Her eyes widen at the sight of Kirio's burns and the clumps of rapidly cooling magma on his skin, but she focuses and heaves on Bannock's breastplate.

        *GM:*  Given Arnir's delay, we can assume that Bannock and Torrent pull him out with zero problem.


----------



## digimattic (Mar 19, 2012)

Arnir collapses onto the floor writhing in agony, the flesh on his legs burned away from the mid-calf down, and his clothes singed and holed where the lava hit it.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Mar 20, 2012)

Kirio, laughing uncontrollably despite the clear danger still facing Hrimr and the nauseatingly painful burns covering a large part of his body, limps over to Arnir "wow... well, that was unfun.  Sorry about that, here, this should help..."

Kirio uses the wand of CLW on Arnir...


----------



## digimattic (Mar 20, 2012)

Arnir hisses through gritted teeth "keep playing, music man....you've.....missed a spot..."









*OOC:*


Arnir is at 9 HP. Sorry if we're still on initiative, figured it wouldn't matter too much in this context


----------



## The Bashar (Mar 20, 2012)

Hrimr quickly quaffs the potion Lars passes to him and flies high enough to get out through the mouth of the dragon.  He lands his burned body on the ground, laying prone and breathing heavily due to the pain.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 20, 2012)

Hrimr lands haphazardly from his brief experience with flight in a pile of ash, smoking clothes and charred flesh.  You all cough and lay there in pain as the lava in the room continues to pour down from the ceiling.  Eventually, a stream of vividly orange-red magma spills out of the dragon's mouth as if it were drooling small rivulets of liquid fire.  



        *GM:*  We're off initiative now.

I thought one of you was biting it in that trap.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 20, 2012)

Torrent quickly draws her wand and moves about the group, applying _cure light wounds_.  After she uses her ninth and final charge, the wand becomes a mere mundane piece of carved wood which she tosses aside.

        *GM:*  After Torrent's healing, here is where everyone's hitpoints currently stand (based on my tracking):

Arnir - fully healed
Bannock - 40/49
Hrimr - 29/47
Kirio - full healed
Lars - 14/21
Torrent - 20/39


----------



## funkmamagoat (Mar 20, 2012)

Kirio, with tears of pain and laughter still streaming down his cheeks thanks Torrent and dusts himself off "_OK, well, wow...  Thank you._"  He admires the dragon head now dribbling lava "_Great effect that... if ever I have a villa I'll have to recreate that, but maybe with wine instead of molten rock._"

He stretches and rearanges his gear, making sure nothing is too badly singed, then nods over to the door on the left "_Now that I've got that out of my system, shall we head through there and see if we can find friend Lee... and ... show him the error of his ways?_"


----------



## The Bashar (Mar 20, 2012)

Hrimr groans as Torrent's spells heal his burned legs. 

"Thank you Lars.  That potion saved my life."

Hrimr grabs his own wand of cure light wounds.  He gives himself a couple of charges.

"Next time you feel mischievous Kirio, give me time to run away."


----------



## Gregor (Mar 20, 2012)

"Would you mind sharing some of your own curative powers on me?" asks Torrent to Hrimr and Kirio.


----------



## The Bashar (Mar 20, 2012)

Hrimr nods.

"Of course Torrent, one moment."









*OOC:*


 Two charges left on the wand.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 20, 2012)

"My thanks Hrimr," says Torrent.  She then draws her axe, grips her holy symbol behind her light shield and marches towards the left door.

"We tarry and linger while my former mentor eludes capture.  No more distractions.  Let us bring him to justice."  She then opens the door and steps into the next room.

In the northwest corner of this huge room is a large open tank full of weird green fluid which shed an eerie pale light. Several other smaller closed tanks are stacked against the wall, and a shelf on the east wall contains strange tools and leather bound tomes.  The west wall also has two pillars of free flowing magma,
floor to ceiling, which somehow do not fill up the room.  They cast blazing orange and red light into the chamber.

        *GM:*  Map updated.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Mar 20, 2012)

Kirio follows Torrent into the room, and applies two more charges of CLW on the cleric to make sure she is fully healed. 







*OOC:*


Kirio's wand has 46 charges left, let me know if you need more healing





 

He then begins examining the room more closely, casting detect magic.  He begins looking at the leather bound tomes...


----------



## Gregor (Mar 20, 2012)

Kirio, the only items that register any magic are the tanks of green fluid, which are suffused with transmutation magic, and a small unremarkable empty glass bottle with a cork that sits on the shelves with the tools and the tomes.  The bottle also emanates an aura of transmutation.

Inside the large open tank of fluid lays a malformed corpse of a female human with vaguely elven features.

The tomes are a lengthy collection of works on the subjects of Transmutation and Biomancy.  They are written in a ponderous script, contain many diagrams and parts are written in a variety of languages and dialects.


----------



## The Bashar (Mar 20, 2012)

Hrimr walks into the room.  He is drawn to the tanks and decides to have a closer look to try and figure out what's going in the tank.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 20, 2012)

Hrimr, the tanks are filled with weird green fluid.  Suspended inside the largest open tank is the corpse of a female human with elven features.  The corpse is obviously dead.


----------



## digimattic (Mar 20, 2012)

Arnir walks into the room/laboratory and gasps "By the gods...Someone has been creating decoy elves...But why? Perhaps to infiltrate Shahalesti?"

Arnir casts detect magic on the tanks and attempts to identify the spell being used.

"What is in that room behind us? We must be getting close!"


----------



## Gregor (Mar 20, 2012)

Arnir, there isn't a specific spell at play here.  The most you're able to glean is that the liquid is comprised of a number of magical compounds that are most closely related to the Polymorph sub-school of Transmutation.


----------



## digimattic (Mar 20, 2012)

"Something close to Polymorph at work here...This could mean the man you knew as Lee was replaced? Let's keep moving."


----------



## Gregor (Mar 20, 2012)

Torrent shies away from the tanks of fluid, the eerie light casting a spectral green shade across her face.  She moves to stand near Arnir and motions for Lars to remain close lest their shared spell wink out due to distance.  

"Any preference on which door we choose Arnir?  We need to find Lee or ... his copy."


----------



## digimattic (Mar 20, 2012)

Arnir shrugs with a mixture of indifference and impatience "Ten copper's a silver. North, I suppose."


----------



## Gregor (Mar 20, 2012)

Torrent nods and walks towards the North door with a purpose.  Without slowing, she raises a heavy booted leg and kicks the door in with force, preparing to swing her axe at anyone on the other side.  

The room is dominated by a large bed which was probably brought into this tomb by the Ragesians with considerable effort.  Rich fabrics and feather pillows cover the bed and a throw rug sits on the floor.  An old shelf lines one wall, mostly bare save for some neatly folded piles of clothing and a leather satchel.   A wooden desk sits along the opposite wall.  Upon the desk, sits an 8-inch sphere of black glass etched with unusual curving silver patterns. The sphere is held in an oval wooden setting, carved with images of two gods blowing storms from their lips.


----------



## digimattic (Mar 20, 2012)

Arnir immediately lays eyes on the sphere and casts detect magic while also seeing if he can remember anything about such an artifact.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 20, 2012)

Arnir, the item radiates moderate Transmutation magic and you are able to decipher its function.  It identifies itself to you as a "_Lesser Orb of Storms_". 

The orb is attuned to a silver wand. Once per day, the wielder of the wand can have the orb cast _control weather_, and only the person with the wand can change what weather the spell creates. The weather conditions are centered above the orb, but the bearer of the wand can operate the storm from anywhere within the spell’s 3-mile radius. Each lesser orb of storms must be attuned to a particular location, which takes one day. Once it has been attuned, it can only affect the weather in that general region, even if it is later moved.


----------



## digimattic (Mar 20, 2012)

Arnir nods to himself "As I thought. An Orb of storms.  Only a _lesser_ orb, mind you. Imagine what shape we'd be in with a greater orb!?" Arnir chuckles to himself with academic delight until remembering the situation "this orb is directly responsible for the weather, but is controlled by a wand which can be anywhere within a 3 mile radius. Presumably Lee has the wand, and presumably he is still here, lest he be swept up in the storm as well....Though I am not at all certain how this orb is able to affect the material plane while located here on the plane of fire Perhaps it was set up and moved, I am not sure....We could try and destroy it, though I have no idea what that will do, or if it will be effective."


----------



## digimattic (Mar 20, 2012)

Arnir quickly turns to the leather satchel and turns out its contents onto the ornate bed.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 20, 2012)

Arnir, you tumble out the contents.  A number of items are clearly spell components, but there is also a heavy felt bag.  Inside the bag is a familiar item: a glass ball filled with what appears to be blood.  As you recall, after finding them amongst the belongings of the witches in the swamp outside Seaquen, these items are called _Tidereaver’s Tears_.

        *GM:*  You already identified this item before, but a Tidereaver's Tear functions as follows. This glass sphere appears to be filled with blood, and leaks it constantly, though the drips soon evaporate. The bearer of the sphere  likewise drips blood, which is eerie but harmless. The bearer can, for about an hour a day, travel through strong winds or water currents as though traveling through calm air or water. The sphere of bloody tears must be held in hand to provide this benefit.


----------



## digimattic (Mar 20, 2012)

Arnir sweeps the contents back into the bag, somewhat put off by the Tear but cognizant of its worth. He also grabs the Orb of Storms, wraps it in one of the folded shirts and stuffs it in the satchel.

"Come on, let's hurry. We'll destroy the orb if we have to, but that may not be necessary if we find that wand."


----------



## Bannock (Mar 20, 2012)

Inspired by Torrent, Bannock goes to the Southern door and forcefully bashes it open before quickly dropping into a combat stance in case there are any surprises on the other side.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 21, 2012)

Bannock, the door swings inward with force, cracking against the stone wall on the other side.  The sound of flowing lava, melting rock and blazing fire fills your ears and orange light paints you in a hellish glow.

This chamber is the same raw rock near the entrance to this complex, and another worked bridge spans a curved channel of lava.  There are five iron cells in the darkest corner of the space, their blackened bars stained with scorched blood. One of the chambers holds a strange white stone monolith, a foot square and six feet high. 

A young human in a stained and ripped robe lays slumped against the bars in one of the cells.  He is filthy and thin, with strands of black greasy hair falling down over his eyes.  He looks up at you through exhausted eyes but doesn't have the strength to move or even speak.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Mar 21, 2012)

> a small unremarkable empty glass bottle with a cork that sits on the shelves with the tools and the tomes. The bottle also emanates an aura of transmutation.




Kirio holds the bottle up briefly... and tries to determine its properties. He then secrets it away in his cape for further study...



> Bannock, the door swings inward with force, cracking against the stone wall on the other side. The sound of flowing lava, melting rock and blazing fire fills your ears and orange light paints you in a hellish glow.




Kirio follows Bannock's lead and peers over his shoulder.  He enters the room and stands next to him, his bow drawn and ready "_Doubt anyone in ear shot missed that entrance..., we should check out that door._"  He yells over his shoulder "_Lars, need you to look at a door..., or feel free to kick again Bannock, that was... effective_" Kirio then moves into the room proper and scans for danger.  Knowing he likely wont respond, he tries addressing the prisoner anyway while looking at the odd monolith "_Hey! Do you want out of there?  Anyone else here we should know about??"_


----------



## Gregor (Mar 21, 2012)

Kirio, the properties and functions of the glass bottle elude you.

You also don't know too much about the monolith, but you're sure its made from an alchemically-crafted material called Opalite, which is generally used as a focal component for magical beacons.

The prisoner doesn't flinch or even shift his gaze at your words.  Its as if you're not even there.  His glazed-over eyes look right through you in a blink-less stare.

Through the other door, you hear the muffled cries for help from a female voice.


----------



## digimattic (Mar 21, 2012)

Arnir makes his way into the room "Should we heal this fellow up? See what he's got to say? I could detect his thoughts, but Mystra knows what a man in that state is thinking."

Arnir faces the monolith and casts detect magic on it as he attempts to discern its function.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 21, 2012)

Arnir, the monolith radiates strong Abjuration magic and is a rather complex magical device.  In short, it is a teleportation beacon linked to a series of immobilizing trap-like spells which trigger on a contingency.  In detail, the stone operates as follows: any creature teleporting to or from any space within 10 miles of the stone is magically drawn here if that person attempts to teleport a distance more than half a mile. Massive objects cannot fit within the cell, and so travel to their destination normally.  Once an object appears, the cell is filled with an a_larm spell_, a _glyph of warding_ trap that casts _silence_, and a trap that sprays entangling goo like a tanglefoot bag.


----------



## digimattic (Mar 21, 2012)

Arnir muses on the stone for a mere moment as he hears the muffled cry of the woman inside "A trap" he tells his party "For those who would try and teleport in and out of this place...though given the state of teleportation magic at the moment, I'm not sure this is a pressing concern of ours...Thoughts? I'm sure Bannock here could throw it in the lava."


----------



## Gregor (Mar 21, 2012)

"There are simple prayers and spells that bestow protection from the elements, such as fire," muses Torrent, "which may be sufficient to protect against the effects of the broken torch ... perhaps if one is travelling for a very short distance?  I can't be sure though as only a few of my prayers could protect me from pure fire for very long."

She says her last words while walking towards the other door, being drawn by the constant wails for help.  She heaves the door open in haste and looks inside.  

Within is a collection of blood-stained torture equipment: chairs with leather belt straps on the arms and legs, jagged and wicked looking tools, a brazier of blazing coals and cast iron tongs, etc.  An elven women, dressed in bloody rags is strapped to one such chair.  Her body is covered in small scars and her face and hair is filthy.  Tears have drawn lines through the soot on her cheeks and she begs the party to release her from captivity.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Mar 21, 2012)

Kirio follows Torrent and cannot help but grimace at the awful scene.  He walks and and kneels by the elven woman and addresses her in elven in as gentle a tone as he can muster as he begins unstrapping her from the chair...

[SBLOCK="If you speak elven"]_Rest easy, we will free and heal you._[/SBLOCK]  

He then continues in common for the benefit of the others "_Who are you? Do you know the other prisoner in the cells outside?_"


----------



## Gregor (Mar 21, 2012)

"My....my name is Faquaniel ... I don't know the other guy except he is the only other one left.  I'm a scout for ... for Shahalesti.  My master tried to teleport us out of Seaquen and back to our ships at sea.  We ended up here, in cages."  She pauses to catch her breath.  "They killed him ... my master ... and others who also fell victim to some kind of trap they have here.  That ... inquisitor has been torturing us ... and when not doing that ... he ... he passes me around for his men to use ... however they like."  She shakes her wrists futilely against the leather straps.  "Please, by the Jack of the Seelie Court, let me out of this horrible slice of the Abyss!"


----------



## funkmamagoat (Mar 21, 2012)

"_We will get you out, fear not, but we need to stop the storm that is destroying seaquen and no doubt wreaking havoc with the Shahalesti fleet.  Are you in need of healing?  The inquisitor and his men are dead, I only wish that they suffered more, but they will trouble you no further.  During your ordeal did you ever see a bald, tanned, muscular man wearing fisherman clothes...?_"


----------



## Gregor (Mar 21, 2012)

"Am I in need of healing?!", she blurts out, "are you retar- ....." she struggles against the straps again, willing herself to calm down.  "Please ... let me out of this chair."  Her eyes are welling up.  "Yes I saw the man you describe ... he came in a number of hours ago ... at least I think it was that long, though I have lost all sense of time in this place.  The Inquisitor was playing with me when he burst in ... he looked like a bald fisherman with bluish-grey eyes.  He said something about taking a wand in case he had to change the weather in a hurry ... or something like that ... whatever that means.  He then said he was leaving and to wait for his signal.  I ... I don't know anything else.  Please, let me out!"


----------



## funkmamagoat (Mar 21, 2012)

Kirio finishes untying the unfortunate woman and leads her out of the room of her torment, then casts CLW on her twice with the wand "_You can try and head out on your own, but you will need to swim quite a ways and there is a full force cyclone outside._" letting the woman do as she pleases he turns to the others "_Lee's got the wand, but is he even here still.  Other than that room that nearly killed us I'm not sure there is much left for us to see here..._"  Kirio begins making his way to the cells and the other prisoner to see if they can learn more from him.


----------



## digimattic (Mar 22, 2012)

Arnir clicks his tongue at the insolence of the Scout's tone but simply states "He said nothing of _where _he was going?" as he looks about the room for anything of interest.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 22, 2012)

Torrent takes out her blanket and wraps it around the female elf. 

"No," replies the scout to Arnir's question, clutching the blanket around her, "he gave no details, just told the Inquisitor he was leaving with a wand or something.  The Inquisitor didn't even seem to listen or respond ... so lost was he in the pleasure of ... cutting me."

"What about the other fellow in the cell, do you think he has any more information?" asks Torrent.

"Probably not," she replies, "a few days ago he just stopped talking.  He merely stares off into space, drooling or muttering incoherently.  I think the Inquisitor broke his mind.  It was only a matter of time before they threw him into the lava once they were done with him ... like so many of the others."

Torrent hacks her axe into one of the chairs in frustration.  "Damn this!" she exclaims, "Lee is obviously not here.  But he must be somewhere nearby, even his control over nature magic could keep him safe out in the hurricane."


----------



## digimattic (Mar 22, 2012)

"We have yet to check that one room." Arnir reminds Torrent. "perhaps Hrmir could use his mastery of stone to get us in?"


----------



## Gregor (Mar 22, 2012)

"I suppose that is true," replies Torrent, "but is this place not supposed to be some Pyromancer's Tomb?  I imagine we'll find bones and dust behind that strange door rather than Lee, but I am willing to try anything."


----------



## The Bashar (Mar 22, 2012)

Hrimr shakes his head.

"I can't soften stone that has been worked like this.  I need the stone to be in a more natural state."

He points to the monolith.

"Shouldn't we destroy that so no one else gets trapped like these Elves here?  We can just push it into the Lava."

He perks up a moment.

"Can't we just toss the orb into the lava?  It's item causing the storms right? If we destroy it won't the spell stop?"


----------



## digimattic (Mar 22, 2012)

The Bashar said:


> Hrimr shakes his head.
> 
> "I can't soften stone that has been worked like this.  I need the stone to be in a more natural state."
> 
> ...




Arnir nods as Hrmir suggests destroying the monolith "Yes, a nasty piece of work...." he begins before cringing at the mention of destroying the orb "I..._suppose_ we could try that....Can we not think of where Lee might be?"


----------



## Bannock (Mar 22, 2012)

Bannock's brow attains a state of permanent furrow as the orb and monolith are discussed. 

"D'ya think Lee will come back here? He told his men to wait for a signal, and surely he'll want that orb back. If we have no idea where he's gone, then maybe an ambush is our only hope."


----------



## Gregor (Mar 22, 2012)

"The problem with that plan Bannock is that Lee doesn't _need_ to come back until the storm is over and Seaquen is leveled.  Sure he might, but he is likely hiding out elsewhere ... probably somewhere near the beach so he can use his full repertoire of water magic if anyone were to catch up with him.  Standing around here isn't helping anything."  She looks around to the party, emploring them.  "I don't want to sound like some bleeding heart, but thousands of refugees will be killed, buildings smashed, the very Lyceum ripped apart.  I've been trying to hammer this point home guys, we ... don't ... have ... time!"  

She takes a few deep breaths before putting her hand on Bannock's shoulder.  "I'm sorry Bannock ... and everyone else.  I do not mean to snap, but please understand that this is a very difficult situation for me.  Lee was my mentor, my first clerical guide into the teachings of Istishia ... a friend.  To learn that he has turned his back on all that is good, allied with the enemy and developed a horrible magical weapon to destroy Seaquen and likely the Shahalesti fleet ... it is too much to bear.  He must be found, he must be brought to justice."


----------



## funkmamagoat (Mar 22, 2012)

Kirio sighs "_Alright, well... I think all of us want to have a word with Mr. Lee.  So back up we go then..._" Kirio begins heading back out of the room then looks back "_We should let that unfortunate fellow out though, and toss that trap into the lava before we leave however.  Nasty bit of work that..._"


----------



## Gregor (Mar 22, 2012)

Kirio, there is a ring of large keys hanging on the wall, presumably for use in locking and unlocking the cells.

The monolith is one foot square and six feet high pillar of solid stone.  Bannock is likely the only one strong enough to drag it.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Mar 22, 2012)

Kirio grabs the keys and makes his way to the cells, unlocking the one with the monolith and the one with the prisoner... "_There is no way I'm strong enough to push or drag that thing, you think you can do the honours Bannock?_"  He then looks at the prisoner and speaks to him gently "_Hey, no one will hurt you anymore... you're free to go, and I would if I were you.  You can follow us if you like..._" Knowing they do not have time to tend to him, he casts CLW with the wand once and then turns to go...


----------



## Gregor (Mar 22, 2012)

The man moves his eyes ever so slightly, so as to lock with Kirio's.  He whimpers slightly but does not move.


----------



## digimattic (Mar 22, 2012)

Arnir furrows his brow, trying to work out a solution "How much time would you say we _have_ got Torrent?"


----------



## Gregor (Mar 22, 2012)

"I have no idea Arnir, but obviously not alot."  She says.  "The storm was already wreaking havoc on the city when we left and that was over two hours ago.  I'm not trying to be difficult.  I'm just pointing out that we could already _be_ out of time, so why not press on and expand our search?"


----------



## funkmamagoat (Mar 22, 2012)

Kirio sighs "Arnir, will throwing the orb into the lava destroy it?  If so, will that negate the storm raging outside?"  Kirio starts leaving the chamber to continue the search for Lee "_We can talk as we walk, there's plenty of Lava in the entrance hall..._"


----------



## digimattic (Mar 22, 2012)

Arnir winces again, harder this time, as he walks along beside Kirio in bare feet and pants burned off up to his knee. His singed, scorched, burned and holed cloak trails behind him.

"It likely should destroy the orb, it's just glass after all, but I'm not really sure what that will do...let me think...and since when did you start thinking about the impact of things?!"


----------



## Gregor (Mar 22, 2012)

Arnir, pretty much anything will be destroyed if it is immersed in lava, unless it is made from some very special material.  The orb is clearly made from glass.  However, you do not know whether the destruction of the item will end the storm as there is a component of the item, the wand, which you have not examined.  In short, your understanding is incomplete.

Its value is also radically unknown due to you only holding 1/2 of the item.  Your wild hazard of a guess places it at around 7,000gp.


----------



## digimattic (Mar 22, 2012)

Arnir shrugs softly "I honestly can't say if destroying it will end the storm...not without the wand....I can tell you it's worth at least 1000gp for each of us though! Seems funny that despite all their power, the entire lyceum could be potentially destroyed by a glass orb."


----------



## Bannock (Mar 22, 2012)

Bannock begins to drag the obelisk towards the lava, and if able, will dump it in.


----------



## fromage67 (Mar 23, 2012)

Lars asks Kirio to heal him.

Lars starts searching. He checks out all the cells, and then he returns to the room with the green vat and he checks the east wall outside what should be the room with the rune door.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 23, 2012)

Bannock, you heave the massive monolith onto its side and slowly drag it towards the channel of lava.  The work is slow going and exhausting given that you reckon the monolith is close to 900 pounds in weight.  Finally, in one final sweaty push, the device falls over the channel and into the lava.  Magma kicks up in the large splash and then the monolith slowly descends beneath the surface.  There are faint sounds of muffled crackling and popping beneath the lava, but you do not see anything.

Lars, the cells are empty of anything - not even mattresses or piles of rags to sleep on, or pots to piss in.  However, on the eastern wall of the laboratory you find a hidden compartment within a very thick book.  The pages have been cut out so as to create a recessed place for storing small items.  Inside are two blue glass vials filled with a milky white fluid.  There is a folded note behind the vials.  

In common, the note says: _"Use these to avoid detection once mission complete."_

Torrent moves to accompany Kirio by the entrance, eager to move on.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Mar 23, 2012)

> ...and since when did you start thinking about the impact of things?!"




Kirio smiles at Arnir "_I always care about the impact of things friend Arnir, just usually as they relate to me.  As I am directly involved in this little saga I would argue that my "caring" is very much in keeping with the Kirio you have come to love and respect_".  

"


> I honestly can't say if destroying it will end the storm...not without the wand....I can tell you it's worth at least 1000gp for each of us though! Seems funny that despite all their power, the entire lyceum could be potentially destroyed by a glass orb



."

Kirio frowns... "_well, I certainly don't want to throw money away, but we do have to stop this storm... Let's go find Lee shall we, and ask him to stop... with arrows that is.  If we don't know what it will do to throw the orb in the lava I'd rather not; might set in motion things we don't want to happen, like the cyclone going crazy instead of petering out... enough talking, let's go kill him already and be done with this._"

Kirio looks at Lars' finds with interest, quickly casting detect magic and trying to figure out what they are... but not wanting to annoy Torrent any further, casts CLW with the wand on him twice and then head towards the entrance...


----------



## Gregor (Mar 23, 2012)

Kirio, you have no idea what is in the vials.  They do shed an aura of Abjuration magic though.


----------



## The Bashar (Mar 23, 2012)

Hrimr is amazed at the lengths the Ragesians went to destroy Seaquen.  He hopes they can find Lee and stop this storm before the city is ripped a part.

"If we're going to be swimming back up I'll need a potion of water breathing.  I cannot change shape any more today."

Hrimr starts stroking his beard.

"So we know Lee must be somewhere within 3 miles of us.  He does not have the boon so he is likely staying near by in the eye of the storm.  I guess we should search the ruins on the surface for another cave or building."


----------



## Gregor (Mar 23, 2012)

"There are no more potions Hrimr," says Torrent, "but the Inquisitor had a wand of the same spell on his person."  She removes the wand of water breathing and speaks the command word, delivering a charge of the spell onto Hrimr.

"Everyone else should be alright as the potions already consumed should remain effective for the rest of the day." 

She graps ahold of the rope and begins to climb up towards the portal of water.

"See you up top!" she says as she climbs.


----------



## digimattic (Mar 23, 2012)

Arnir nods as Kirio looks over the phials "Without examining them, I'd guess it's some form of potion of polymorph. Regardless, they're now unavailable for him...Let's get going, Hrmir is likely correct about him being near by, unless he has a Tide-Reaver's Tear as well."

Arnir takes the boots off the inquisitor and puts them on, though they are too big "These will have to do.."









*OOC:*


That's assuming they're cloth


----------



## Gregor (Mar 23, 2012)

Torrent climbs up the rope through the water and then swims, with some difficulty due to her arms and armor, back up through the flooded chambers.  She reaches the staircase and breaks the surface, waiting for the rest of the party to join her.  

The water inside the flooded prison is now choppy, causing the swollen dead bodies in the cells to bob up and down like macabre dinghies in the wake of a ship.  Wind howls through the opening to the prison.  

When Arnir crests a few moments later, Torrent calls out over the wind: "The eye of the storm must be shrinking or the storm itself intensifying.  We must hurry!"


----------



## digimattic (Mar 23, 2012)

Arnir reaches the surface and shivers, strangely sad to leave the dry warmth of the Tomb below "Less place for Lee to hide then. Tell me, what do you know of his powers? What are we up against, assuming "Lee" is Lee..."


----------



## Gregor (Mar 23, 2012)

"Like Hrimr, Lee is a practioner of the Druidic arts." she says.  "However, where our Dwarven friend focuses on the earth, Lee has dedicated his magic to the study and mastery of water, air and storms.  Additionally, he received some exotic martial training in some cloistered abbey sometime in his past.  He spoke of it often, though I have never seen him use it." She pauses to catch her breath and wipe wet hair out of her eyes.  "He is a powerful spell caster Arnir."


----------



## funkmamagoat (Mar 23, 2012)

Kirio surfaces and here's the last of Torrent's explanation "_well... that should be fun... not like he has a lot to play with here..._"

Kirio begins scanning their surrounding for danger his bow ready, waiting for the others to surface...


----------



## fromage67 (Mar 24, 2012)

Lars pockets the two potions he found. Seems like just the thing he needs some times.

Once outside, Lars cranks his light crossbow, and starts scanning the horizon, looking for a likely spot, such as a cave, a structure, a boat, etc.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 25, 2012)

*Enter Lee Sidoneth...*

Lars you step outside of the old prison, frigid choppy water at your waist, and scan your horizons.  The storm has grown vastly more intense, if such a thing were possible, and the eye has indeed begun to shrink.  Thunder booms in the swirling black clouds and the ocean churns and froths.

As the party begins to group around you, you lift your eyes to the roof of the prison, now behind you, and see the shape of a man looming over you amongst the old stone gargoyles, his hands raised to the skies.  You react instantly, reflexes taking over, and dodge a stroke of white hot lightning which flashes down from the storm and detonates an urchin and barnacle-covered rock right beside you.  Bits of rock pepper you and the party and you turn your crossbow up at the man above you.

Bald, tanned, muscular, and dressed like a fisherman, Lee Sidoneth stands with the calm of a sea seen in the distance, but up close you can tell he possesses great power, and is ready to unleash it, like a dam ready to burst.  He taps an ornate glass wand in the palm of one hand and looks down at you through intense blue-grey eyes.  

_"My, my, my ... you are quite persistent."_ he says with a sneer on his face.

Torrent stares up at her former mentor, wind blowing her hair behind her and sea spray splattering on her face.  "Why Lee!?" she cries out, remorse and betrayal saturating every word, "How could you side with the enemy?  Thousands of innocents will die and for what?  What did Leska promise you!?"

_"Leska?!"_ he calls back with laughter in his voice,_ "No, no my sweet child.  You have it all wrong.  If only you understood it all, if only you were able to see things the way I do.  Alas, your heart is pure and it could never be.  It is a pity you will never piece it all together and an even greater source of sadness that you must die.  To Istishia with you my young student ... and to the Abyss with the rest of you!"_

Thunder booms with his final words and the sky is awash with brilliant lightning.  Then long grasping tentacles reach out from the stormy water, and the battle is joined.

        *GM:*  I'll assume that the entire party has come up and followed along with Lars.  Thus, you will see everyone represented on the map.

Remember that you are all in waist or deeper ocean water.  As such, you are all in difficult terrain (though obviously the beach and the stairs, etc. is normal terrain).

Lastly, as you can see on the map, the stone roof of the prison (where Lee is) is 20ft above you.  You'll have to go up the stairs, climb the wall, fly, etc. to get up there.     

********
*Initiative*

1 - Lars
2 - Lee Sidoneth (DM)
3 - Tentacles (DM)
4 - Hrimr
5 - Torrent
6 - Arnir
7 - Kirio
8 - Bannock

********


----------



## fromage67 (Mar 26, 2012)

Lars moves fifteen feet towards the base of the stairs. As he does so, he keeps his crossbow pointed towards Lee, waiting for the man to start casting. (Ooc: ready action)


----------



## Gregor (Mar 26, 2012)

Lee reaches into a pouch and removes a glimmering blue gem about the size of an egg.  He closes his fist around it and lifts it towards one of the gargoyles nearest to him.  He speaks a command word and the jewel glows with bright light.  The gargoyle quickly begins to move, cracking at the joints as the stone comes to life.  Blue orbs of light appear in its eye sockets and it rises, spreads its stony wings and gazes down at its claws as if for the first time.  

_"Kill them!"_ orders Lee as he points to the water below, _"turn the ocean crimson with their blood!"_

The gargoyle leaps from its pedestal and glides into the water below with a heavy splash.  It stands before Hrimr, a snarl on its savage lips and rakes outward at the Dwarf with a sharp claw.  Razor sharp stony talons tear across Hrimr's shoulder.

Urged on by a weird bubbly hum and ululation from Lee, the tentacles in the water begin to move.  With blinding speed the creature whips along the ocean floor towards Lars, eager to halt him from heading to the stairs.  The tentacles snap out at him, seeking to wrap around his limbs and grapple him.  The tentacles splash and whirl, but Lars' reflexes keep him from becoming ensnared.


----------



## The Bashar (Mar 26, 2012)

Hrimr winces as the claws rake into his shoulder.  He moves away from the gargoyle, the chest high water makes it difficult and he leaves himself open to attack.  Once he's behind Torrent he casts a spell on the Octopus attacking Lars.









*OOC:*


 Casting Hold Animal on octopus.  Will Save vs. DC 15.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 26, 2012)

The gargoyle lashes out at Hrimr again as the Dwarf bobs and waddles through the water.  The attack misses, catching only air.

The giant squid, lashing and trying to entangle Lars, is unaffected by Hrimr's spell.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 26, 2012)

Torrent holds her shield up in a fighting stance and unsuccessfully hacks at the gargoyle with her battle axe.

Over the storm and the tumult of battle she cries out, tears steaming down her face: "Stop this madness Lee!  It doesn't have to be like this!"


----------



## Bannock (Mar 27, 2012)

Bannock sloshes towards Lars and hacks mightily at the tentacles grasping for his friend. Even over the howl and crash of the storm, the crack of his weapon striking the water is audible.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 27, 2012)

*GM:*  Bannock, you're last on the initiative order.  Arnir and Kirio go before you.  Since you've posted already, we'll simply use it as the last action in the order.


----------



## digimattic (Mar 27, 2012)

Arnir startles as the tentacles fly out of the water and shivers with disgust. "wretched squid!" he curses as he steps behind Torrent in the hopes of getting a better shot at Lee. Drawing back his bow, it seems as if he intends to dry fire, but out of the aether, a dripping green arrow materializes just in time to be flung towards the druid


----------



## Gregor (Mar 27, 2012)

Arnir, your arrow just barely sails over the lip of the roof and beside a stone pillar.  The green arrow splatters, spraying caustic acid across his shoulder.  He winces and thick smoke begins to waft up from his sizzling clothes.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Mar 27, 2012)

Kirio struggles through the choppy water to Bannock and touches his shoulder as he hums a tune... after a green flash his outline appears blurred, shifting, and wavering... 







*OOC:*


Kirio casts blur on Bannock, 20% miss chance for next 6 minutes


----------



## Gregor (Mar 27, 2012)

*Round 2*

Bannock, your attack misses the shifty tentacles of the squid and splashes into the ocean without effect.

********
*Initiative*

1 - Lars
2 - Lee Sidoneth (DM)
3 - Tentacles (DM)
4 - Hrimr
5 - Torrent
6 - Arnir
7 - Kirio
8 - Bannock

********


----------



## fromage67 (Mar 28, 2012)

Lars sloshes the 15 feet that separate him from the base of the stairs, turns around and takes a shot at the squid.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 28, 2012)

Lars, the tentacles swipe out at you in all directions as you try to move away from the squid.  The tentacles wrap around your neck, your arms, your waist and one of your thighs.  They pull you before you can move away, drag you under water and reel you in towards the squid's sharp beak.  Gripping you like iron chains beneath the salty brine, you are pressed against its beak which takes a sharp bite into your shoulder.  Thankfully the damage is mitigated somewhat by Torrent's _Shield Other_ spell, which still protects you.  She grunts slightly as she feels half of your pain.

        *GM:*  Lars, the AOO triggers before you can shoot so that action does not take place.  You are now grappling with the squid and you are considered to be within the same square.  In order for you to do anything: escape, move away, attack with a light weapon, etc. you must succeed on an opposed grapple check against the squid.  You are also under the water right now, but due to the water breathing potions you all quaffed, drowning is not an issue for you.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 28, 2012)

Lee glances at his smoking shoulder and sees that Arnir's conjured acid will remain for some time.  Grimacing against the acrid stench of melting clothing and sizzling flesh, he raises the glimmering blue gem in his hand to the sky once again.  Murmuring words the gem pulses once more and another gargoyle animates from its perch upon the stone columns.

_"Serve me!"_ he cries as the gem turns grey and then to dust as its power is extinguished, _"serve me by slaying my enemies in the waters below!"_

Blue orbs sizzle in its eye sockets and it leaps down into the water to do battle with the party.  The stony beast lands before Bannock with a huge splash, but suffers a grievous wound across its chest by entering into Bannock's deadly range.  You can see that beneath its stony skin, it is a creature of flesh and blood which now spills into the ocean.  The beast is not slain though and it fights on, clawing at Bannock in service of its master.

The other gargoyle, slips through the water with ease on what you can now see are webbed feet and claws.  It is clearly some kind of aquatic gargoyle and it easily swims 5 feet to apply pressure to Torrent and Arnir.  It avoids any opportunistic strike by Torrent and when it splashes up from the depths, it unleashes a number of attacks against her. One of its claws slashes her face, its sharp teeth dig into her shoulder and its sharp horns pierce her flesh along her collarbone.

Lee then moves back slightly, to shield himself from further attacks from below.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 28, 2012)

Beneath the water, the squid attempts to tighten its grip and then move away into the depths with its freshly caught meal.  The water suddenly turns an inky black, obscuring all sight into the water and a fierce thrust is felt upon the submerged legs of Bannock and Kirio.

Lars, you feel yourself being whipped away somewhere cold and into deeper water, still locked in the iron grip of the squid.

        *GM:*  I have removed Lars and the squid from the map as they are effectively invisible to everyone right now.  You have no idea where they have gone.  Only a black patch of squid ink, bobbing in the shallows can be seen.      

        *GM:*  Also, Lars I used your Escape Artist skill because its 2 points higher than your straight up ability to grapple.


----------



## The Bashar (Mar 28, 2012)

Hrimr curses as Lars is pulled under water.  He hopes the water breath spell is still working.  Hrimr begins to cast a spell.

"Keep them off of me, I'm summoning some help."









*OOC:*


Spontaneous cast Summon Nature's Ally III by forfeiting spike growth.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 28, 2012)

Torrent nods at Hrimr, agreeing to help hold the line while he completes his spell.  She is breathing hard now, weeping blood from her wounds, but she hacks at the gargoyle once again.  Her axe strikes true, driving into the chest of the beast, but it only manages to draw a drop of blood.  The sound of the impact is like a blade striking a boulder.  She looks at her weapon in confusion.

"It resists the edge of my axe!" she call out, "what in Istishia's name can we do?!"


----------



## digimattic (Mar 28, 2012)

Seeing Lars disappear and the gargoyle splash down in front of him, Arnir resolves to get out of the water as fast as he can and take the fight to Lee himself, thinking about the gargoyle's ability to resist damage.

Suddenly, he recalls reading something about this "Magic weapons! We need magic weapons to really hurt the things! Can you bless your axe, Torrent!?"


----------



## Gregor (Mar 28, 2012)

Arnir, these are a special species of gargoyle known as Kapoacinth.  They can fly and are also aquatic.  Their skin is extremely tough which requires magical weapons to penetrate.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Mar 28, 2012)

Kirio looks at the surrounding water in mild terror, not knowing where the giant cephalopod has vanished to with the unfortunate Lars...

Not wanting to get within reach of the Kapoacinths 







*OOC:*


assuming Arnir shares his knowledge





 Kirio remains where he is and begins playing his flute in the hopes of aiding the others...









*OOC:*


Playing inspire courage - +2 to attack and damage rolls, +2 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects


----------



## digimattic (Mar 28, 2012)

*OOC:*


Arnir shared his knowledge in the original post - sorry guys. Also, cephalopod is a 10 dollar word. Anyone else unable to award XP to a post?


----------



## Bannock (Mar 29, 2012)

Being unable to step quickly in the water frustrates Bannock in his heavy armor. He shortens his grip on his magic glaive, choking down on it so he holds it near the blade. While more awkward, he has trained himself to be able to fight this way. He puts his weight into a strike against the gargoyle in front of him, and then continues moving towards the stairs, hopeful of getting out of the water soon.









*OOC:*


Used minor action to shorten grip on glaive (a polearm master feat). Bannock's range is now 1 for threat purposes until he changes his grip back to normal


----------



## Gregor (Mar 30, 2012)

*Round 3*

Bannock, you drive your weapon into the gargoyle's rocky flesh with ease.  The beast's ruined torso is a sickening sight of hanging flesh and gushing blood, but it fights on as if it feels no pain.

It scrapes at you with a sharp claw when you move past it, but just barely misses.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 30, 2012)

*Round 3*

********
*Initiative*

1 - Lars
2 - Lee Sidoneth (DM)
3 - Tentacles (DM)
4 - Hrimr
5 - Torrent
6 - Arnir
7 - Kirio
8 - Bannock

********

        *GM:*  Lars, you do not know where you are, just somewhere underwater.  Since you're grappling, you should familiarize yourself with the rules.


----------



## fromage67 (Mar 30, 2012)

Lars is not quite sure where he is, but he is aware of the sharp beak, only a short distance away. He puts everything he has into a twisting move against the squid's tentacles.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 30, 2012)

Lee moves up near the lip of the roof, shoulder still smoking from Arnir's acid, and peers over while drawing the Orb's control wand.  He sees Bannock and Arnir moving towards the stairs and calls out to his minions:  _"Stop them from escaping the water!"_

He then raises his wand to the hurricane skies and the wand glows with energy.  He lashes downward with the wand, pointing it at the hulking metallic form of Bannock and a white hot stroke of lighting descends from the swirling black clouds.  A clap of thunder rings in everyone's ears as the lightning cracks into Bannock.  His armor scorches, his flesh is torn and blackened and the energy arcs off his glaive and into the water.

Heeding their master's demands, the gargoyles focus on Bannock and Arnir who are attempting to escape the ocean.  The beast nearest to Bannock scrapes and gores wildly at him.  Its teeth and horns scrape across his plate but the claws manage to scratch and dig at gaps in his armor.  The other gargoyle disengages from Torrent, swims towards Arnir and slashes out at him ineffectively with a claw.  Torrent barely manages to draw another small wound on the fleeing gargoyle.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 30, 2012)

The squid wrestles with Lars somewhere beneath the waves.  It holds Lars fast, even against his attempts to escape and then pulls him in towards its beak, hoping to snap off a piece of flesh.  Lars manages to kick the beak away before its able to snap shut on him.


----------



## The Bashar (Mar 30, 2012)

As Hrimr's spell finishes a large pale shark appears behind the gargoyles attacking Bannock and Arnir.  It attempts to bite the gargoyle attacking Bannock.  

While it is attacking Hrimr trudges forward and takes a swing at the gargoyle attacking Arnir.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 30, 2012)

The shark snaps at the gargoyle's leg, but with little success.  Its rocky hide deflects all but a tiny portion of the damage.

Hrimr, your living hammer cracks into the back of the other gargoyle's skull.  Blood weeps from the wound and bits of bone stick out from the wound.  The gargoyle stays up but you have hurt it.

Torrent follows after the gargoyles as quickly as she can manage.  "Lars!", she calls out to the party, "I cannot feel our shared spell anymore.  The squid must have taken him far away!"  She sees the wounds on Bannock and summons her faith.  She calls out a prayer and grips onto her holy symbol behind her light shield.  A pulse of healing energy blasts outwards from her in all directions.

        *GM:*  Anyone within 30 feet of Torrent heals a number of hit points equal to the value rolled below.

Lars, you are no longer protected by the _Shield Other_ spell.  You also do not heal any wounds as you are beyond 30 feet from Torrent.


----------



## digimattic (Mar 30, 2012)

Arnir hisses a curse as the gargoyle shrieks past him, his bow knocking away a sharp claw just before it is able to rake his flesh. The flash of lightning and the terrible crash of thunder terrifies Arnir, and is close enough to singe some of his hairs off.  Rushing though the wash, Arnir hugs the side of the stone wall so hopefully Lee can't see him and pauses at the bottom of the stair, panting heavily.









*OOC:*


should make clear that Arnir has made a full-round withdrawal here


----------



## funkmamagoat (Mar 31, 2012)

Debating internally for what seems an eternity, Kirio decides on a course of action and takes out his bow.  In a practiced and smooth motion he finds an arrow, draws, and fires at the gargoyle closest to Bannock... seeing it satisfyingly slump into the water, he quickly turns towards the other Gargoyle and fires once more...









*OOC:*


damage roll should have been +4 with song bonus, so 12 damage if I hit















*OOC:*


Inspire courage still active this round and the next, +2 to attack and damage rolls, +2 on saving throws against fear and charm effects.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 31, 2012)

Kirio, your arrows pierces into the back of the gargoyle and drives through its torso.  A bloody arrowhead rips out of its chest from Bannock's perspective and the creature slumps into the surf in defeat.

Your second shot hits the other gargoyle in the thigh with a meaty thud.  The arrow quivers upon impact, but the gargoyle fights on.


----------



## Bannock (Mar 31, 2012)

As the gargoyle falls, its hideous visage is replaced in Bannock's field of view by Kirio holding an uncocked bow. Bannock gives him a thumbs up. He then moves as fast as his body permits towards the stairs, while re-extending his glaive to a normal full grip. Finally he breaches the water. Saltwater pours out of the joints of his plate mail as he marches up the steps. He frowns as he imagines all the rust he'll have to deal with later. 









*OOC:*


Bannock's range is now restored to 2


----------



## fromage67 (Apr 1, 2012)

Lars, despite the dire circumstances, realizes he would be dead without the water breathing potion. He tries to use the momentum from his kick against the beak of the squid to yet again twist free from the strong, rubbery tentacles.


----------



## fromage67 (Apr 1, 2012)

Ooc: if Lars succeeds, he swims for the surface. Regardless whether he succeeds or not, he draws his dagger.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 1, 2012)

Lars, you almost manage to break free, but the squid doubles its effort and locks you in tighter.  You also cannot manage to draw your dagger as you cannot get a hand free due to the squid's grapple.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 1, 2012)

*Round 4*

Lee curses as he sees one of his minions fall and both Arnir and Bannock escape the waves.  He rips away the part of his shirt that was dissolved by acid and steps away from the ledge.  Acting quickly he fiddles with some spell components and summons his spells.  He chants and seems to gesture towards the skies.

Out of nowhere, a cylindrical storm of blinding sleet descends from the clouds.  Howling frigid winds spin up and the snow whites out your sight.  The steps, the beach and part of the roof of the old prison are covered by the swirling storm and Bannock and Arnir immediately disappear into the maelstrom.

        *GM:*  Within the area marked on the map:  Driving sleet blocks all sight (even darkvision) within it and causes the ground in the area to be icy. A creature can walk within or through the area of sleet at half normal speed with a DC 10 Acrobatics check. Failure means it can't move in that round, while failure by 5 or more means it falls (see the Acrobatics skill for details).       

Below in the water, the remaining gargoyle turns on Hrimr and slashes, bites and gores at him.  The claws rend deep gashes along Hrimr's flesh, at points where his carapace breastplate do not protect and its horns pierce into his shoulder.  Blood sprays from the gruesome wounds and the gargoyle's claws drip crimson into the sea.

********
*Initiative*

1 - Lars
2 - Lee Sidoneth (DM)
3 - Tentacles (DM)
4 - Hrimr
5 - Torrent
6 - Arnir
7 - Kirio
8 - Bannock

********


----------



## Gregor (Apr 1, 2012)

The squid continues to hold Lars captive and it tries to take another bite out of the slippery rogue.  The beak scraps across his studded leather but does not find the warm meat behind it.


----------



## The Bashar (Apr 2, 2012)

A bloody and beaten Hrimr winces at the pain of the gargoyles attack.  He clenches his hand on the warhammer and readies it to strike at the Gargoyle.

The shark continues its attack on the creature as well.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 2, 2012)

Hrimr, both you and your summoned creature fail to strike the Gargoyle.

Torrent prays to her God and places her hand on Hrimr's shoulder.  Healing energy courses through her arm and into the Dwarf, healing some of his wounds.  She then moves forward, hoping to surround the gargoyle and continue moving towards the now stormy stairs.

        *GM:*  Torrent spontaneously casts _Cure Moderate Wounds_ (in place of _Sound Burst_).


----------



## digimattic (Apr 3, 2012)

Arnir curses as the storm of sleet comes down on him, shivering in the cold. As Bannock rushes in, he smells the lingering ozone and scent of charred flesh. "Wait a moment!" he calls out through the driving sleet as he tries to shield his eyes and make his way forward.

Reaching out to Bannock, Arnir pulls out a scroll from his pouch and readies it, struggling against the wind "Don't get too far ahead!" he shouts "I need to touch you to cast this!"









*OOC:*


Enworld barfed on this one. Using the first roll of 13 vs DC 10 to move


----------



## funkmamagoat (Apr 3, 2012)

*OOC:*


Inspire courage still active because of lingering performance feat, but ends after this round; +2 attack and damage rolls, +2 against fear and charm effect saving throws







Kirio once again retrieves an arrow and takes aim at the remaining gargoyle.  The arrow finds its mark as he retrieves another arrow and fires once more...









*OOC:*


ok, so... can I just say... three 20s in a row, and I fail ALLLLLLL of the confirm crits... FUC@ YOU!!!!!!   AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Gregor (Apr 3, 2012)

Kirio, your two arrows strike home into the chest of the gargoyle.  The projectiles dig deep into its stony flesh but the beast is not felled.  It roars in pain and rage.


----------



## fromage67 (Apr 3, 2012)

Lars tries to not panic and tries twisting in a different direction.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 3, 2012)

*GM:*   ....................... Bannock, play your turn and we'll assume it happens before Lars jumped the gun.


----------



## Bannock (Apr 3, 2012)

Bannock squeezes his eyes closed in the blinding sleet that rasps at his face. He can feel how slippery the ground beneath him is. Before attempting to move, he takes a moment to strap his glaive into its sling on his back. Then, unsteadily, he makes his slow way forward, trying to stay close to Arnir to keep his bearings.

He yells through the noise,

"Maybe if we stay close we can help each other get through this!"


----------



## Gregor (Apr 3, 2012)

*GM:*  Bannock, don't forget that you suffer a -6 armor check penalty on your Acrobatics rolls (due to your Full Plate).  In this case it works out and you're still able to progress.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 3, 2012)

*Round 5*

********
*Initiative*

1 - Lars
2 - Lee Sidoneth (DM)
3 - Tentacles (DM)
4 - Hrimr
5 - Torrent
6 - Arnir
7 - Kirio
8 - Bannock

********

Satisfied that his storm of sleet is encasing Bannock and Arnir upon the stairs, Lee dashes towards the edge of the roof and peers over into the choppy ocean, singling out the wounded Hrimr.  _"You are most resilient master Dwarf!"_, he calls out, _"but I grow tired of this game."_  He raises his wand to the skies and directs another white hot stroke of lightning.  A huge clap of thunder blasts in your ears and blazing electricity strikes into Hrimr.

        *GM:*  Hrimr, you take 5 points of damage as you made the save.     

The gargoyle lunges at Hrimr again, following the stroke of lightning, eager to ravage his body and spill his blood.  Two claws tear more wounds into the scorched flesh of Hrimr, one scraping across his face and shearing away clumps of beard.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 3, 2012)

The squid, refusing to relinquish its meal, takes another bite at Lars.  The squid is clearly becoming agitated now as it cannot seem to get passed the shell around its dinner.


----------



## The Bashar (Apr 3, 2012)

Hrimr manages to dodge most of the lightning bolt, but is still damaged by its power.  Before he gets a chance to recover the gargoyle strikes him and rends his flesh.  Hrimr lets out a loud yell and attempts to strike the gargoyle.

The shark also continues its attack against the gargoyle.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 3, 2012)

Hrimr, your warhammer strikes only a choppy wave and your summoned shark gnaws harmlessly on the leg of the gargoyle.

Torrent attempts to hold up her shield in a defensive position while she casts one of her last spells.  Though she is able to avoid any opportunistic strike by the gargoyle, her position muddles her somatic components and her spell fizzles uselessly in her hands.  "Damn this to Kossuth's fiery balls!" she cries out.

        *GM:*  Torrent will try to cast _Magic Weapon_ defensively to try and avoid the AOO.  She fails and loses the spell.


----------



## digimattic (Apr 4, 2012)

Arnir first reaches out and rests an arm on Bannock as he reads from the spell. Bannock is suffused with arcane protection and you can imagine how awesome it looks. He also tries to move forward again. Which he does, because he is totally _awesome_.









*OOC:*


Not rolling concentration because Arnir is so awesome he can't fail. Greggy Approved.
B, you get resist energy - electricity for an hour. Check it out.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Apr 4, 2012)

Despite the raging storm, you are almost certain you hear Kirio growl as he again notches and arrow and fires at the gargoyle... he is screaming now as his first arrow will obviously miss its mark, but almost faster than you can follow he tries one more time to down the persistent creature...









*OOC:*


a 1... really?  A freeking 1!?! bah!


----------



## Gregor (Apr 4, 2012)

Kirio, your arrow grazes the side of the gargoyle's torso, cutting a thin bloody line along its ribs.  You've obviously hurt it, but it looks as if it still has quite a bit of fight left in it.


----------



## Bannock (Apr 4, 2012)

Bannock shimmers with the light of the abjuration spell, although it's hard to see how awesome he looks in the blinding sleet, making it all the more important to escape! He tries to keep his balance and move forward. Somehow, he keeps his footing and makes progress. Staying with Arnir, he almost brains himself on the gargoyle statue beside the wizard, but he grabs it and uses it to keep his footing. 

He pauses, and takes a moment to draw two heavy crossbow bolts from the supply liberated from the dead soldiers in the tomb.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 4, 2012)

*Round 6*

********
*Initiative*

1 - Lars
2 - Lee Sidoneth (DM)
3 - Tentacles (DM)
4 - Hrimr
5 - Torrent
6 - Arnir
7 - Kirio
8 - Bannock

********


----------



## fromage67 (Apr 5, 2012)

Lars continues his struggle against the squid.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 5, 2012)

The squid grips on, refusing to release Lars.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 5, 2012)

Lee's eyes narrow and his brow furrows as he watches Hrimr refuse to fall.  He takes a quick look towards his sleet storm to be sure that Bannock and Arnir have not emerged and then he raises his wand to skies.  Another clap of thunder and another stroke of lightning blazes down at Hrimr.  The blast drives the fight out of the Dwarf and he barely stands, disabled and smoking.  

_"Finish him!"_ cries Lee to the gargoyle, _"Tear his limbs from his body and scatter them across my ocean!"_

The evil gargoyle follows its masters demands to the letter, slashing and grabbing with its claws, goring with its horns and biting with its razor sharp teeth.  Though Hrimr is barely standing, the beast does not care.  It lashes out with everything it has. 

Its bite snaps on air and its gore splashes against a wave.  However, its two claws slash down and dig into Hrimr's shoulders.  The dwarf cries out as his lifeforce drains into the sea and then passes out from the pain.  The gargoyle lifts the unconscious Hrimr up, talons still rooted in flesh and it roars as it pulls outward with each arm.  The sickening sound of cracking bones, popping joints and rending flesh can be heard just before a torrent of blood sprays out.  In a literal interpretation of Lee's commands, the gargoyle tears Hrimr's arms from his sockets and hurls them towards Kirio.  Blood is everywhere: on the gargoyle, splattered upon Torrent's terrified face, spilling into the now crimson ocean.  Hrimr's now lifeless body bobs slightly and then tumbles away in the current.  

His magical warhammer, the weapon linked to the life of the Innenotdar forest pulses as a brilliant stream of green energy is drawn from Hrimr's body.  The energy courses in the air and then seeps into the weapon which now bobs up and down in the surf.

        *GM:*  I am sorry to report that Hrimr Cavekeep has fallen in battle.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 5, 2012)

Deep under the water, the squid attempts to bite at Lars again, but his armor blocks the sharp beak once more.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 5, 2012)

"Hrimr!" cries Torrent in a horrible death shriek, tears welling in her eyes, "Istishia no!  Please!  Stay this madness!"

She strikes out with her axe, knowing full well its uselessness against the gargoyle, but caring little due to her rage.

"Slay it Kirio!"


----------



## digimattic (Apr 5, 2012)

Arnir hears the second crash of thunder and feels a deep sense of dread, despite being blind to the outside world. Reaching into his bag he pulls out the glass orb of storms. placing it up against the gargoyle column so it can't skitter away, he looks over to Bannock fearfully before driving his foot into it.... "Mystra preserve us..."









*OOC:*


thank goodness for the inquisitor's boots...


----------



## Gregor (Apr 5, 2012)

Arnir, you drive your boot down onto the delicate glass sphere.  You drive a huge crack through the orb which sends smaller cracks all over the surface of the magic item.  Energy crackles along the ruined item, slowly building up before detonating in a loud explosion.  A white shockwave of blinding energy blasts out and washes over you and Bannock leaving you both, surprisingly, unaffected.  

Outside of the sleet storm, everyone hears the explosion and sees the spherical shockwave emerge and continue expanding rapidly until it reaches the edge of the eye of the hurricane.  The great hurricane crackles and sizzles and the winds begin to spin at a rate akin to a twister.  Loose rocks and uprooted trees fly around the edges of the eye which have now quickly shrunken inwards towards where the party is doing battle with Lee.  The eye is closing inexorably and the howling of the winds has reached a deafening pitch.  The hurricane has obviously been amplified and intensified, as if it was just suddenly rushed to its maximum power level.


----------



## digimattic (Apr 5, 2012)

*OOC:*


Well . See you soon, Hrmir old chap!


----------



## The Bashar (Apr 5, 2012)

*OOC:*


 I'll set a table and see if I can find a keg of the good stuff.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Apr 5, 2012)

Kirio, feeling nauseated at the sight of Hrimr literally being torn apart grits his teeth and tries once more to end the Gargoyle's threat... seeing that once again his first shot will go wide he fires a second time...









*OOC:*


oh well...


----------



## Bannock (Apr 6, 2012)

Oblivious to the terrible events happening around him, Bannock tries to press onward, pushing off of the gargoyle statue and past Arnir. His underclothes crunch with frost, and his armor creaks, stiffened by the cold. Against the odds, he continues to advance, slowed but not stopped. He can almost see a break in the edge of the freezing whirlwind. Holding the two crossbow bolts in his left hand, he removes a potion of Cure Light Wounds from his belt, and downs it in one gulp.









*OOC:*


Forgot to type in the -6 but I am keeping it in mind. Still passed! Bannock's on fire! Way to put one foot in front of the other!


----------



## fromage67 (Apr 6, 2012)

Ooc: Farewell Hrimr, you retire to the Hall of Heroes. (Unless that green vapour... Anybody read Lyonesse by Jack Vance?)


----------



## Gregor (Apr 7, 2012)

*Round 7*

With Hrimr's demise, the conjured shark winks out and returns from whence it was summoned.

********
*Initiative*

1 - Lars
2 - Lee Sidoneth (DM)
3 - Tentacles (DM)
4 - Torrent
5 - Arnir
6 - Kirio
7 - Bannock

********

        *GM:*  Bannock, drawing an item counts as a move action.  Since you already moved in the storm, you're not able to drink it until your next turn.  You can keep the value you already rolled or roll again when you actually drink it (this turn).

Lars, you're up!


----------



## fromage67 (Apr 7, 2012)

Lars digs deep in his reserves of energy as he struggles against the tentacles.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 8, 2012)

The squid continues to hold onto its meal, though it is now considering releasing its prey considering its tough armor.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 8, 2012)

The white pulsing explosion washes over Lee, causing him to stare at the sleet storm.  His eyes bore into the whipping snow and wind as the hurricane quickly advances to maximum strength.  Rain splatters across Lee's face.  

_"My orb!"_ he cries, confidant that his artifact has been crushed by someone within the sleet storm.  "You imbeciles, you have ruined a work of art and only served to hasten the demise of Seaquen!  Come then, steel yourselves and face me.  With mine own hands shall I tear you asunder!"

He makes two fists and touches them to one another while flexing his chest and arms.  He speaks incantations and turns his eyes to the skies.  From his mouth erupts the roar of a bear which stretches on and on.  When he releases his fists from one another, the cry of an eagle screeches at the same volume and length.  

_"Powers of nature, bolster me!"_

Down in the surf, Lee's summoned gargoyle turns its attention to Torrent, slashing with its claws, teeth and horns freshly stained with Hrimr's blood.  One claw scrapes across her face, splattering blood into the already crimson ocean and then its horns ram into her chest, punching holes through her breastplate.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 8, 2012)

Deep under water, the squid is frustrated with is inability to clip through Lars' armor.  It releases the human and jets away in a blast of black ink.

        *GM:*  Lars, you're on the map now.  The water is 20ft deep where you are.  There is no sign of the squid.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 8, 2012)

Torrent screams in agony and in the horrific loss of Hrimr. 

"Damn you Lee!" she spits into the stormy air, "you vile traitor!  You've doomed us all!"

She brushes against the gargoyle and pushes towards the beach, hoping to meet up with Arnir and Bannock so that she can bury her axe into her former mentor's skull.

"Only you can slay it Kirio!" she calls over her shoulder as she wades through the waves, ducking the opportunistic slash by the gargoyle.


----------



## digimattic (Apr 8, 2012)

Arnir hurries towards the edge of the squall and casts resistance on himself


----------



## funkmamagoat (Apr 8, 2012)

Only I can slay it indeed... I have to actually hit the  thing first... 

Kirio takes aim once more..., satisfied at least that the first will hit, Kirio fires once more...









*OOC:*


assuming the gargoyle is still in the fight... If so kirio will fire once more... Ah man! That thing is going to murderize Kirio


----------



## Gregor (Apr 8, 2012)

*GM:*  Still alive, fire again


----------



## funkmamagoat (Apr 8, 2012)

*OOC:*


 fired once more for a potentially pathetic hit


----------



## Gregor (Apr 8, 2012)

Kirio, your two arrows drive home into the gargoyle.  They lodge in its gut and in roars in pain, spasming in its death throes.  It slumps over into the water in a lifeless heap.


----------



## Bannock (Apr 8, 2012)

Bannock drinks the potion he drew last round (taking the last die roll as-is), and attempts to move again. This time, however, his luck catches up with him, and his feet slide as a gust catches him. He stumbles in place uselessly. He sees how close he is to the edge of the pillar of sleet, so he drops the crossbow bolts he was holding, and draws his glaive from its sling.









*OOC:*


My interpretation was that a failed check doesn't consume the move action, but if I'm wrong then Bannock does not drop the bolts or draw the glaive.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 8, 2012)

*Round 8*

        *GM:*  Bannock, you can drop stuff as a free action and your weapon can be drawn as part of a move action.  Even though you don't make any progress due to the spell, you are still able to take out your weapon.      

********
*Initiative*

1 - Lars
2 - Lee Sidoneth (DM)
3 - Tentacles (DM)
4 - Torrent
5 - Arnir
6 - Kirio
7 - Bannock

********


----------



## Bannock (Apr 8, 2012)

*OOC:*


Since I drank the potion this turn, consuming my standard, I assume I can't draw yet.


----------



## fromage67 (Apr 9, 2012)

OOC: Read the appropriate rule section, but not clear if it is ok for Lars to run/swim all out and move at quadruple speed. (4 x 15 ft = 60 ft) If not, assume Lars moves only 30 feet. (I placed him 60 feet closer than his starting location.)

Lars takes moment to take his bearings, and then starts swimming/pushing off the bottom, moving as quickly as he can under the circumstances.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 9, 2012)

*GM:*  Lars, without a swim check I can only assume that you're walking along the ocean bottom.  In that case, there is no way you can go 60ft.  You're hampered since its difficult terrain so by spending your round 'running' you only go 30ft.  I've adjusted your location on the map.     

Lee casts another spell, weaving his hands around and chanting.  Another bestial cry rips through the air and a pulse of energy radiates from him.  He rips off his tattered shirt, revealing a heavily sculpted physique.  He cracks his neck and rolls his shoulders as he falls into a strange fighting stance.  His hands are empty, but formed into tight fists and his feet are positioned as if to snap into motion at any moment.  His eyes are fixed on the edge of the sleet storm, awaiting the first of his enemies to emerge.

Back under the water, the squid suddenly reappears out of the darkness next to Lars.  It whips out its tentacles again, trying to snatch up the rogue.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 9, 2012)

Torrent lifts her shield before her face and steps into the sleet storm.

"Come on Kirio, we need to catch up to Arnir and Bannock", she calls out as she steps into the spell.


----------



## digimattic (Apr 9, 2012)

Arnir moves forward but notes Bannock's struggle. He holds his ground and stretches out his hand to help his friend through the last of the icy sleet.









*OOC:*


Arnir is aiding Bannock in his attempt....I think that means you get a +2


----------



## Gregor (Apr 9, 2012)

*GM:*  Arnir, for Aid Another, you can help someone achieve success on a skill check by making the same kind of skill check in a cooperative effort. If you roll a 10 or higher on your check, the character you're helping gets a +2 bonus on his or her check. (You can't take 10 on a skill check to aid another.)


----------



## Bannock (Apr 10, 2012)

Whoops, out of turn again. Waiting on Kirio.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Apr 10, 2012)

Kirio feels immense relief at seeing the final Gargoyle fall, his shoulders aching at the massive effort of firing no less than 10 arrows in so short a time  By Cyric's massive hairy balls... I put 6 arrows in that bloody thing... 

Kirio puts his bow away, then pulls out his flute and begins to play once more... 







*OOC:*


 Inspire Courage: +2 attack and damage rolls, + 2 on saving throws against fear and charm effects


----------



## Gregor (Apr 10, 2012)

*GM:*  You're up Bannock.

For anyone within the sleet storm, you'll need to make a Perception check vs. DC 13 in order to hear Kirio's song and benefit from it.


----------



## Bannock (Apr 10, 2012)

Bannock grasps Arnir's outstretched arm with his left hand, and uses his right to plant his glaive in support of his body and move forward. With Arnir's help, he launches himself cleanly out of the edge of the wall of sleet, bursting forth with his glaive threatening Lee Sidoneth, who he sees almost directly in front of him. Immediately after emerging from the wintry column, he hears Kirio's song, bolstering his courage.

Bannock wastes no time before lashing out with his glaive at Lee. He steps with all his weight into a forceful spearman's thrust, the power of which forces Lee backwards 5 feet.









*OOC:*


Activating the Pushing Assault feat, so I forego the extra damage due to power attack in order to force Lee back one space. Bannock stays in place. Bannock also has +1 to AOO attacks, but the next attack will not benefit from the Furious Focus feat, so will take the power attack penalty of -2. If Bannock performs an AOO this turn, the attack bonus will be +13


----------



## Gregor (Apr 10, 2012)

*Round 9*

********
*Initiative*

1 - Lars
2 - Lee Sidoneth (DM)
3 - Tentacles (DM)
4 - Torrent
5 - Arnir
6 - Kirio
7 - Bannock

********


----------



## fromage67 (Apr 10, 2012)

Lars moves north a little, draws his dagger and tries to hurt the squid.









*OOC:*


Lars takes a 5 foot step and sets himself to fight defensively as a full round action. -4th, +2 ac dodge bonus. I assume that Lars benefits from the effects of Kirio's Inspire Courage (he is 90 feet away).


----------



## Gregor (Apr 10, 2012)

*GM:*  Right ... since there is no swim check I can only assume you're on the bottom, beneath the surface relying on your currently active water breathing effect.  Hence the drawn AOO.  Also, 90 feet away and underwater, you do not hear Kirio's music.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 10, 2012)

Lee takes a long gash along his ribs and is thrown backward by the force of Bannock's blow.  _"Gah!"_ he grunts while holding his hand against the wound, _"You have some spirit, I'll grant you that, but you are operating on borrowed time." _ 

He suddenly dashes forward, tumbling into a roll which slips underneath Bannock's weapon in the blink of an eye.  He stands up at the edge of the roll, his fist rising in an uppercut.  His fist collides squarely with an illusory image projected by Kirio's blur spell.  Bannock feels the wind and the force of the blow brush next to his face, but is spared the impact.  "You're shifty as well!" he grunts with a smirk.

        *GM:*  Bannock, Lee is capable of tumbling through your threatened squares without risk of failure, hence the lack of an Acrobatics roll.     

Beneath the waves, the struggle between rogue and squid continues without much effect to either party.

Torrent continues to slowly press up the stairs through Lee's conjured sleet storm.  "Arnir!, Bannock!, where are you?!" she calls out.


----------



## digimattic (Apr 11, 2012)

Gregor said:


> Lee takes a long gash along his ribs and is thrown backward by the force of Bannock's blow.  _"Gah!"_ he grunts while holding his hand against the wound, _"You have some spirit, I'll grant you that, but you are operating on borrowed time." _
> 
> He suddenly dashes forward, tumbling into a roll which slips underneath Bannock's weapon in the blink of an eye.  He stands up at the edge of the roll, his fist rising in an uppercut.  His fist collides squarely with an illusory image projected by Kirio's blur spell.  Bannock feels the wind and the force of the blow brush next to his face, but is spared the impact.  "You're shifty as well!" he grunts with a smirk.
> 
> ...




Arnir hears Kirio's flute just as Bannock vaults past him. Though the bard's music inspires him, the force with which Bannock pushed off of him sends him reeling and he is unable tp make his way forward. His ears prick up as he hears Torrent through the sleet and he calls out to her in the hopes she can get a fix on his location "Up the stairs and to the left! Hurry, Bannock is alone with that beast!"


----------



## funkmamagoat (Apr 11, 2012)

Kirio begins trudging through the water, attempting to get to the stairs and into the thick of things... he is only able to make it to the edge of the sleet storm, but continues to play his flute as he progresses...









*OOC:*


+2 attack and damage, + 2 against fear and charm effects


----------



## Bannock (Apr 11, 2012)

Bannock can barely follow the blinding speed of Sidoneth's punch. He dodges 5 feet to the left after evading the blow, his body appearing to shift in and out of corporeality. The _awesome_ glow of Arnir's spell is now visible as well, lending a Bannock's armour a beautiful shimmer.

"You shoot lightning and you move like lightning, but you still look like a greased pig, Sidoneth!"

Bannock reels in his glaive to fight at close range, fighting by holding the blunt shaft high and hugging the blade close to his body. He attacks in a twisting slash.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 11, 2012)

*Round 10*

********
*Initiative*

1 - Lars
2 - Lee Sidoneth (DM)
3 - Tentacles (DM)
4 - Torrent
5 - Arnir
6 - Kirio
7 - Bannock

********


----------



## fromage67 (Apr 12, 2012)

Lars decides to just let the current carry him while he fends off the attacks of the squid.

OOC: Fight defensively. (-4att, +2AC)


----------



## Gregor (Apr 12, 2012)

Lee takes another gash from Bannock.  It is a blow that would slay a normal man, but his body seems to deflect the impact of the weapon, lessening the grievousness of the wound.  

Wincing at the hit, Lee slips to the side with incredible speed.  Just as Bannock is turning to face him, Lee unleashes a flurry of strikes.  His fists whip out and strike Bannock in the stomach and chest.  The force of the strikes are unusually powerful for bare fists, driving deep dents into the plate and spreading bruises across Bannock's torso and small cracks into his ribs.  Its as if Bannock has been punched by two anvils.  His third strike is a driving knee which he heaves upwards towards Bannock's groin, but it just barely misses the mark.

_"Damius would like his mask back,"_ says Lee after brutally striking Bannock, _"Allow me to send you to him to deliver it in person."_


----------



## Gregor (Apr 12, 2012)

Lars, your dagger cuts into one of the squid's tentacles, but the animal refuses to leave you alone.  It strikes out again, attempting to grapple you.

Torrent tries to move up the stairs, but the storm whips sleet into her eyes and the ice makes footwork too difficult to progress.


----------



## digimattic (Apr 12, 2012)

Arnir slips out from the cloud of sleet in time to hear the hammering blows being delivered to Bannock "Mercy..." he mumbles as he holds out his hand. Arcs of electricity flit between his fingers before consolidating into a ray of scorching power. It lances out towards Lee...and does nothing useful


----------



## funkmamagoat (Apr 13, 2012)

Kirio moves into the sleet storm, eager to assist his companions... he finds torrent and attempts to aid her move forward...









*OOC:*


OK, song bonus applies this round as Kirio has the lingering performance feat.  Also, Kirio has +10 on acrobatics and only -1 armor check penalty, so he can't fail the check and should be able to progress through the storm... but I rolled to see if he can help Torrent on her next try...


----------



## Bannock (Apr 13, 2012)

Bannock grunts each time he is hit. His armour crunches, ribs fracture, and sudden internal bleeding causes blood to well up in his throat. He takes a wavering 5 foot step backwards and immediately re-extends his grip on his glaive. His vision blurring, feet barely holding him up, he sees Arnir's searing ray pass between Sidoneth and himself. He smiles as he sees Arnir emerging from the sleet, heartened to see his friend, but wishing he had better aim. Sidoneth comes into focus, and in a rush of adrenaline, Bannock is numbed to his pain, and he lifts his glaive for a volley of attacks. Possibly his last. He swings in an arcing slash, following through on the blow and spinning in a full revolution to deliver a wild second strike.









*OOC:*


Full round attack. Changing grip is an immediate action allowed once per round.















*OOC:*


F-YEAH!


----------



## fromage67 (Apr 13, 2012)

Lars continues to float defensively.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 13, 2012)

*The Fall of Lee Sidoneth*

The first slash catches Lee across the chest, ripping a tear in his flesh.  The second drags across his belly, splattering blood upon the stone ground and threatening to spill Lee's entrails.  He staggers backwards, dizzy with blood loss and fatigue, clutching at his belly to hold in his guts.  He vomits up some of his life force, his lips and chin stained crimson beneath a sweaty brow and out of focus eyes.

He drops to his knees and stares up at the storm raging above.  His body goes rigid and his eyes turn completely white, as if milk was being filled into his eyeballs.  An unearthly scream exits his lips, turning your blood cold.  The sleet storm covering the stairs blows away into nothingness, the conjured ice on the steps vanishing along with it.  Pulses of energy burst out from Lee as his magical protections cease to function.  He twists his spine and leans his neck and head further back as if his body is being wracked with an unseen pain.  Another scream leaves his throat, tearing through the air.  Fear is clearly stamped on his face, as if he is seeing something through those milky orbs that is unclear to the rest of you.

_"Master!"_, he screeches to the skies, _"let your winds ... destroy them!"_.  A violent maniacal and terrifying fit of laughter overtakes him before he freezes completely in place.  A blink of light washes over him and his body turns dark grey with the texture of granite.  It is as if he has been turned to stone, his contorted features and mad face locked in time.  He stays like this for only a moment before a gust of wind blasts him into a billion pieces of dust.  He is blown away in an ashen cloud and scattered in all directions.  A pair of bracers, the control wand and his pants and shoes are all that remain on the ground.

The eye of the hurricane vanishes overhead, and a colossal twister has formed with you at the centre, rapidly closing in.  At its rate of progress, you have less than a minute before the twister focuses directly on your position. 

Beneath the waves, the squid shudders, spasms and then blasts away in another jet of black ink.

        *GM:*  We are off initiative, but I'm still tracking time based on your actions.


----------



## fromage67 (Apr 13, 2012)

Lars yells at the retreating squid, "I'm from the streets of Gatepass, punk! I'm too tough for ya!"

He spins and scans the horizons and sees the huge twister coming his way. "Uh, ho!" Lars waits a few moments to catch his breath before he dives below water again, and heads to deeper ground, hopefully 40 feet or so.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Apr 13, 2012)

Kirio faintly hears the rogue's brash words and sees him disappear under the surface...  Will the boon protect us...?  Not from an airborne boulder it won't... He runs to Bannock and hums a few notes while waving his hand over him 







*OOC:*


Cure Light Wounds





, then scoops up the bracers and turns towards the stairs.

"_Unless you can stop that thing Arnir our brash young friend Lars has the right of it, get under the water as quick and as deep as you can!_"


----------



## Bannock (Apr 13, 2012)

Bannock picks up the remainder of the things Sidoneth dropped, and gives the wand to Arnir, then follows Kirio towards the stairs.

"Let's go!"


----------



## Gregor (Apr 13, 2012)

*GM:*  Let me be a bit clearer here.  We're off initiative, but this storm is going to consume you all in under a minute.  I'm measuring time in your actions, so while we do not necessarily need to operate an order, you're still restricted to the number of actions you could accomplish within a round.  

So Bannock, if you would like to pick up those items and begin to move, that is acceptable, but you would not be able to make it downstairs, through the water and into the tomb.  You can edit accordingly.


----------



## digimattic (Apr 14, 2012)

*OOC:*


if 1 minute is 10 rounds, Arnir is going to do the following:
move action - get to the pilar and collect orb fragments
move action - put orb fragments in bag, free action - take wand from Bannock
move action - start booooooking it down the stairs
I'm not exactly sure what the rest of the party is doing. If they're all diving down, then that's cool, Arnir does that. Do we have enough time to get back into the Pyromancer's tomb?


----------



## Gregor (Apr 14, 2012)

[sblock="for Arnir"]Arnir, perhaps it is because you've already identified the orb, but as soon as you touch the control wand you gain an instant understanding of its function.  You are aware that if you merely will it, you can cause the hurricane/twister to end.[/sblock]


----------



## digimattic (Apr 14, 2012)

Arnir races down the stairs before stopping dead in his tracks as Bannock passes him the wand. Simply holding it in his hands, he wills the storm to dissipate...and for dry clothes, a crackling fire, and a skin of wine...but he will take what he can get.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 14, 2012)

*Phew!*

It all happens so fast, one moment you're rushing to get to safety as a crushing cyclone descends upon you.  Arnir raises the wand to the sky and wills the storm to end amidst flying debris, whipping rain and cracks of lightning.  

Then its instantly over.  It is as if the cyclone and the surrounding hurricane just vanish over a matter of seconds.  The wind dies down, huge pieces of rock, masonry, trees and even ships scooped up from the sea cascade down in a rain of detritus.  The clouds above part, being carried away by the natural sea breezes and a pale moon and clear sky of stars peers down at you.  

Finally you can relax.  Lee has been defeated and the storm threatening Seaquen and the Elven fleet has been halted.


----------



## digimattic (Apr 14, 2012)

Arnir strides down the stairs beaming until he sees the dismembered remains of Hrmir bobbing up and down in the water "DAMMIT!" he curses

[sblock="For GM"]Arnir, without realizing wills for a flurry of lightning strikes on whatever remains of the Gargoyle in the water, or whatever else is a suitable target for his anger.[/sblock]


----------



## Gregor (Apr 14, 2012)

[sblock="for Arnir"]You will your rage to be made manifest via the wand, but now that the storm has been extinguished nothing seems to be happening.[/sblock]


----------



## funkmamagoat (Apr 15, 2012)

> until he sees the dismembered remains of Hrmir bobbing up and down in the water "DAMMIT!" he curses




Kirio shrugs sadly looking at the mutilated remains of their friend, he cast curative magic on Bannock twice more, then wades into the water to retrieve Hrimr's corpse... "Will one of you help me with this?  He was short but quite stout.  I will admit to not always seeing eye to eye with him, but found him... earthy and mildly reassuring to have around.  At any rate he does not deserve to be left to the fish.  We should also try and find his war hammer..."  Kirio begins dragging the disgusting mass of shredded and dismembered dwarf to the shore, while scanning the water for his weapon.


----------



## Bannock (Apr 15, 2012)

Bannock lets out a cry of anguish when he realizes that their Dwarven companion is now their late Dwarven companion. He punches the surface of the water as hard as he can, having descended the stairs to join the others.

"Aaaaagggggh! No! I wish that bastard Sidoneth was still alive so I could kill him again slower!"

He helps Kirio move the remains out of the water, and speaks to the dead Dwarf.

"Don't worry mate, there will be a vengeance for this."

After getting the body to dry land (up the stairs if that's the only option), he turns to the survivors.

"We can't take 'im back and we can't leave 'im like this. We hafta bury him or something. In Gate Pass, there's not much room to put the dead in the ground, so we give sky burials, although some prefer burning. Maybe we could make a pyre."


----------



## fromage67 (Apr 15, 2012)

After diving deep below the waves and waiting there for a few minutes, Lars starts to head back to join his friends.

As he wearily fights the currents and waves, he slowly realizes what Kirio and Bannock are doing. "Oh. Hrimr." Lars wordlessly helps the others at the grim task.

Once it is done, he allows himself to sink to the ground, his back to the parapet. A deep fatigue grips him. "What now? Back to Seaquen, I guess. What's left of it anyways."


----------



## Gregor (Apr 15, 2012)

Torrent lays her hand on Hrimr's forehead, her eyes misty from the emotional toil of the events of the day.  "He was a worshipper of the earth," she says through words that choke in her throat, "we should bury him in the ground so that he can find his way to his God in the afterlife."


----------



## Gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

Kirio, you can find Hrimr's magical wooden hammer floating in the surf like a piece of driftwood.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Apr 16, 2012)

Kirio picks up Hrimr's hammer, if they can not make us of it they can at least get some coin for it.  He also goes through his things to see if there is anything else they can salvage.  He pauses a moment and inspects the Bracers he recovered from lee 







*OOC:*


Cast detect magic, spellcraft check to identify properties










> we should bury him in the ground so that he can find his way to his God in the afterlife



.

"Alright, well, let's get this over with, then back to seaquen, see if there is anything left of it..."  Kirio tries to locate a place where they can dig a bit, then begins gathering large stones to make a small burial cairn for the dwarf "He liked stones..."


----------



## Gregor (Apr 16, 2012)

Kirio, the bracers are Bracers of Armor +2.

Torrent assists with the digging of the grave, using the edge of her shield to haul dirt and stones.  She notices Kirio holding Hrimr's weapon.  "Look Kirio, I know how much you value making gold, but I really think we should try to re-bond it to another of us.  The spirit and life of an entire forest is tied to that weapon and to the wielder.  We can't just toss an item of that significance onto some merchant's table."  She wipes dirt from her brow.  "Bannock is probably the best candidate.  He has a brave and good heart ... he's probably the purest of all of us.  Plus, we've all seen Hrimr change the shape of the weapon.  It could be a stout pole arm for him."


----------



## funkmamagoat (Apr 16, 2012)

Kirio hands the bracers of armor to Arnir "_You are likely the best candidate for these as you do not wear armor..._"




> Look Kirio, I know how much you value making gold, but I really think we should try to re-bond it to another of us...




Kirio holds up a hand and places another on his chest "_You wound me Torrent..._" He smirks "_By all means, if Bannock can bond to it he should, and I agree, he is the most deserving of us.  I simply agree with you that it is a item of wonder and did not want to leave it to the waves..._"  

Once they have finished pilling dirt and stone on Hrimr's Shallow grave, Kirio stands nods his head towards their friend's grave "_Rest well Hrimr, you were a stout companion and will be missed.  I will write of your end and sing of it, that you be not forgotten...  So long as I live you will also through my music._  With that Kirio turns his back and begins the walk back to Seaquen, hopping there is at least one inn left standing...


----------



## Gregor (Apr 17, 2012)

*The Heroes of Seaquen Return*

The long walk back to Seaquen is less dramatic than the journey to the coast to battle Lee.  However, the going is tough as the heavy rains have made the trail thick with mud and deep pools of dirty water.  Here and there lay the markings of the devastation wrought by the hurricane:  uprooted and tossed century-old trees, scattered boulders, farm houses and barns smashed to pieces, the odd small boat or mast and sail flung inland from the harbour.  However, the moon and stars are out over head and the night is clean and cool.

When you arrive in Seaquen, you can see that much of the city has been damaged during the storm.  Roofs of buildings have been torn off, windows smashed in, people lay dead in the streets amongst smashed wagons and barrels.  Here and there a ship has been thrown against a building, smashing both in the process and in the distance you can make out the chaos of a refugee camp in dissarray: torn tents everywhere, bodies on the ground, torn up earth and new lakes of filthy water made from the endless rain.  The harbour is mostly in ruins with the docks lilting, fishing boats capsized or shattered upon the rocks and huge chunks of masonry and the roofs of buildings cluttering up the shallows.  The Wayfarer's Galleon tilts slightly to one side in the water but it looks serviceable.  On the horizon you can see the remains of the Elven fleet, perhaps only half of the ships that once appeared there.  The others are sunken, capsized or slowly sinking into the water.    

Even the Lyceum has not been spared.  Though relatively intact, a small section of the stone exterior on the main tower has been torn away as if it was smashed by a catapult's stone.  Loose papers tumble in the wind outside the gap and the bodies of a few robed students clutter the grounds.  

People peer at you through smashed windows, or from underneath upturned carts, their heads still in their hands.  They look terrified but relief slowly floods in when they recognize you as the agents of the Lyceum.  With the storm over, the citizens and refugees begin to file out into the sodden streets to examine what is left of their lives and to celebrate their survival.  Upturned hands face you in greeting, along with tear streaked faces and forced grins.  The people, it seems, are no strangers to the major deed you have accomplished this night.

Back at the Lyceum you are greeted by a limping Simeon who is supported by Kiernan, the dwarven Abjurer.  A grinning and sultry Katrina stands by their side and you're amazed that she looks as good as she does considering the events of the night.  You are greeted as heroes of the city and the resistance and ushered in to the tower for a meal, wine and some hot baths and warm beds.  

However, it is not all good news and slaps on backs.  Nathan Lowduke, your friend of only a few days, perished in the storm.  He was assisting some students in one of the chambers when the storm suddenly intensified within a matter of seconds.  An errant boulder was thrown against the tower, tearing open a section, causing him and a number of students to be sucked out into the storm.  

Simeon and Kiernan ask you as many questions as they can: What happened to Lee? How did you stop the storm? Did he have allies?  You tell them all you wish to share: how Lee was assisting Ragesians hidden in the ancient Fire Tomb; the strange monolith they were using to trap anyone teleporting in and out of the city; the bizarre orb of storms and its control wand; and, Lee's cry to a strange 'master of winds.' The two mages allow you to rest, asking only to analyze the shattered remains of the orb and its control wand.  

You spend the remainder of the evening drinking in a large chamber with a blazing hearth.  Your wet clothes steam as they hang on hooks on the wall and you try to enjoy a meal and a copious amount of wine and ale.  Words are few and the mood is bittersweet: you are heroes and yet a friend has fallen.  The alcohol numbs the pain and Kirio's somber lament is the final farewell to Hrimr.  

A victory has been won, for now.  The city is devastated, but not irreparably so and the Elven fleet has been taken down a notch.  However, it is clear that Ragesia is a threat and will stop at nothing to eliminate its enemies.  Yet, was Lee their ally or the puppet of yet another unknown player in this war?  These questions fill your mind and you know that the next few days and weeks will largely be dominated by the rebuilding effort.  But what do the leaders of the resistance have in mind for its new heroes?

The adventure continues in Chapter 4.


----------

